# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja po klinikama >  Potpomognuta u ČEŠKOJ

## BHany

drage naše forumašice i forumaši koji se liječite u Pragu
otvaram novu stranicu/temu

*molim vas budite:
- sažeti
-informativni*

*molim vas nemojte:
- vibrati (za to imate odbrojavanje – vibranje ćemo prebacivati na odbrojavanje bez upozorenja)
-chatati (chat ćemo brisati bez upozorenja)*


*SRETNO SVIMA*  :Heart: 


STARA TEMA

----------


## BHany

> *Donacija jajne  stanice* (Uključuje eventualni  ICSI i kryokonzervaciju
> preostalih embrija. Donatorka se bira prema zahtjevima
> primatelja. UTZ (ultrazvuk), praćenje levela hormona
> i medikamenti nisu uključeni.) *4.500 EUR*
> 
> *Standardni IVF ciklus 1.500 EUR*
> (Medikamenti i kryokonzervacija preostalih embija nisu
> uključeni, monitoring (ultrazvuk i nivo hormona)
> nije uključen)
> ...


.

----------


## BHany

> Prague Fertility Centre (PFC):
> 
> Adresa klinike koju vodi Dr. Lazarovska je:
> 
> Prague Fertility Centre
> ul. Milady Horákove 63
> 170 00 Praha 7
> http://www.pragueivf.com/sr/uvod/ 
> 
> ...


.

----------


## BHany

> Postupak za dobivanje plaćenog liječenja doniranim spolnim stanicama u inozemstvu:
> Skinuti sa stranice HZZO zahtjev formular za liječenje u inozemstvu: 
> http://www.hzzo-net.hr/dload/tiskani...o_17012011.pdf
> To  treba popuniti liječnik koji ima potpisano ugovor s HZZO-om, može biti i privatnik koji ima ugovor s HZZO. 
>   Šalje se sa svim nalazima, uključujući i vjenčani list ili potvrdu o  izvanbračnoj zajednici na Margaretska 3. Zagreb, Povjerenstvo za  odobravanje  liječenja u inozemstvu. Oni šalju na 3 konzulatanta i  rješenje dođe u roku 2 mjeseca, a može potrajati i duže.
> Potrebno je prvo dobiti rješenje  pa onda prilagoditi termin postupka.
> Rješenje  vrijedi 60 dana, ali produžuje se na narednih 60 dana pa opet 60.


.

----------


## chris

Danas mi je 16 dan od AID i prijavljujem jedan veliki -. Nekako sam znala, ali sam se još uvijek nadala. Do sada sam bila 6 puta na utrogestanima i svaki put sam procurila, a ovaj puta još ništa (to me i zeznulo).

----------


## mare41

chris, žao mi je.
BHany, info, kaoi i cijene su aktualne za obje klinike, ako nije problem obrisati onaj Capri hotel koji sam navela za PFC (to je rupetina koja više ne radi :Smile: ), a ima puno hotela u okolici klinike koje PFC može rezervirati (piše na njihovim stranicama). Pliz nadopiši web stranicu PFC-a: http://www.pragueivf.com/sr/uvod/ (nije je bilo u vrijeme prošlog posta).

----------


## Sela

*Chris* bas steta sto neces nastaviti ovaj lijepi niz pozitivnih testica i beta na pdfu!!!
Ali sad si korak blize zeljenom i neka se desi cim prije.. :Love:

----------


## olea77

chris,žao mi je.
kod Aid su šanse male pa ni ja ne očekujem puno.
drži se i idemo dalje.
pusa

----------


## Rominka

chris, žao mi je, ali kaošto sela kaže sad ste korak naprijed  :Smile: 
mi smo jučer dobili protokol od mirne i noćas sam imala strašne snove. nekako me strah, nabrojala sam 8 postupaka u snu i probudila se u suzama. a još nismo krenuli...u biti htjela sam vas pitati kakva je sad procedura? protokol nosim svom gin.? pretpostavljam da lijekove moramo sami kupiti, da nemamo pravo na njih. koliko sam vidjela cijene kod nas su visoke. da li bi se isplatilo otići do slo ili it kupiti lijekove? 
nisam očekivala da ću biti u tolikom strahu sada kad bih trebala biti mirna....

----------


## olea77

Rominka,jeste išli na teret hzzo?

----------


## Rominka

olea, zvala sam ih i njihov odgovor je da bi platili inseminaciju na što je dr. L rekla da ona ne bi pokušavala sa tim. ne znam mogu li kupiti lijekove na r1 pa možda tražiti za to? pretpostavljam da ne, ali bolje pitat.

----------


## olea77

kod nas je isto problem azzo i ja sam išla preko hzzo,je da su mi odobrili inseminaciju i dobila sam potrebne injekcije za stimulaciju od njih tako da nisam ništa sama kupovala.nisam sigurna da će ti refundirati za lijekove ali najbolje pitati u hzzo.
što se tiće cijena injekcija mislim da su cure pisale pa se probaj vratiti malo unazad ili možda ti se netko javi .
ja stvarno ne znam kada nisam kupovala.
pozdrav i sretno

----------


## Rominka

poslala sam danas mail pa cu vidjeti što će odgovoriti. ako ništa, ni slo ni it mi nisu daleko  :Smile:  samo što je 6 mjesec vrlo blizu, pa moram do tada (ako se ne izjalovi) nabaviti lijekove. moram malo po forumu pročeprkat što se tiče cijene i gdje je najisplativije kupiti.
usput, 10.05. je jako lijepi datum i nadam se velikoj beti  :Smile:

----------


## olea77

hvala Rominka.
Koje po protokolu lijekove primaš?

----------


## Rominka

pa trebala bih gonal ili menopur, i orgalutran ili cetrotid - vjeruj mi da ne kužim baš previše. nisam još bila do svog gin. čitam protokol i kao da je neki drugi jezik - osjećam se tupavo, ali valjda će mi biti jasnije za koji dan.

----------


## olea77

mislim da su gonali oko 200 kn a cetrotid od 0,25 mg oko 330 kn ali sve ovisi od ljekarne.
sigurno će ti se poslije javiti cure koje imaju više iskustva sa tim.
nemoj se previše opterečivati i sve će biti ok,vjeruj mi  pfc je stručan tim,pohvale njima.

----------


## kia

Ja sam srećom Gonale kupila po 100 kn od jedne trudnice kojoj više nisu trebali, a Cetrotide mi je trebalo samo 3 injekcije i svaka je 330 kn u ljekarni u Zagorskoj. Mislim da sam i Ovitrelle platila oko 200 kn.
Srećom,vrlo dobro sam reagirala na stimulaciju pa mi nije trebalo puno injekcija mislim da samo 10 Gonala.

Stigao je i moj današnji nalaz bete pala je na 2,9. Mislim da mi se Mirna danas neće javiti, a ja bi prekinula s Utrogestanima, šta mislite ???

Voljela bi da M dođe što prije pa da ova agonija i službeno završi da se možemo okrenuti novom pokušaju -našim smrzlicama  :Heart: .
Nadam se da ćemo stić po njih jer u PFC-u idu na godišnju u 7 mj, a mi u 8 mj, a 9 mi se čini miljama daleko.

----------


## mare41

kia, treba prekinut s utrićima.
Cure koje kupujete lijekove-sjetite se pogledat na forum bete (www.beta.hr) na ponudi lijekova, obično cure nude povoljnije.

----------


## rozalija

> poslala sam danas mail pa cu vidjeti što će odgovoriti. ako ništa, ni slo ni it mi nisu daleko  samo što je 6 mjesec vrlo blizu, pa moram do tada (ako se ne izjalovi) nabaviti lijekove. moram malo po forumu pročeprkat što se tiče cijene i gdje je najisplativije kupiti.
> usput, 10.05. je jako lijepi datum i nadam se velikoj beti


Pogledaj na forumu udruge beta, na temi kupi/prodaj mogu se naći povoljniji lijekovi.

----------


## Rominka

mare, rozalija hvala  :Smile: 
cure, kako ste se osjećale kad ste dobile termin? mene strašno hvata panika - noćas sam opet imala noćne more (bila sam upucana s leđa dan prije postupka). umjesto da budem sretna i uživam, mene je strah. inače nisam plašljiva, i idem glavom kroz zid, i ova nemoćnost mi je nepoznata. ma, samo se treba smiriti, valjda...

----------


## mare41

Rominka, to je samo uzbuđenje, trema pred postupak, to je normalno, smirit će se kad krenete, onda sve ide svojim tokom.

----------


## mare41

Nek me ne špota naša dobra administratorica što pitam ovdje za kavu, al premalo nas je da otvaram posebnu temu, dakle, da li su Česi, sadašnji i budući, raspoloženi za ZG kavu u utorak?

----------


## Isabel

> Ja sam srećom Gonale kupila po 100 kn od jedne trudnice kojoj više nisu trebali, a Cetrotide mi je trebalo samo 3 injekcije i svaka je 330 kn u ljekarni u Zagorskoj. Mislim da sam i Ovitrelle platila oko 200 kn.
> Srećom,vrlo dobro sam reagirala na stimulaciju pa mi nije trebalo puno injekcija mislim da samo 10 Gonala.
> 
> Stigao je i moj današnji nalaz bete pala je na 2,9. Mislim da mi se Mirna danas neće javiti, a ja bi prekinula s Utrogestanima, šta mislite ???
> 
> Voljela bi da M dođe što prije pa da ova agonija i službeno završi da se možemo okrenuti novom pokušaju -našim smrzlicama .
> Nadam se da ćemo stić po njih jer u PFC-u idu na godišnju u 7 mj, a mi u 8 mj, a 9 mi se čini miljama daleko.


Kijice moja mila, i tu vam šaljem  :Kiss:  a mailek sam ti poslal  :Smile: !

----------


## olea77

pozdrav svima,

ništa se ne javljaju cure patuljchica,tika,opa kako ste što ima novo kod vas?
meni je 7 dan poslije AID i imam grčeve kao da ću dobiti m.mislim da će doći i prije vađenja bete.

----------


## patuljchica

> pozdrav svima,
> 
> ništa se ne javljaju cure patuljchica,tika,opa kako ste što ima novo kod vas?
> meni je 7 dan poslije AID i imam grčeve kao da ću dobiti m.mislim da će doći i prije vađenja bete.


olea, ne znaaš ti za onu "no news is good news"?  :Wink: 
Ja čekam... Nemam što za javiiti pa ne javljam.
Danas, 14dnt, Beta je u utorak, do onda još "uživam" u utrogestanim i blaženom neznanju... Btw, simptomi su mi svakakvi i svaki dan drugačiji (barem mi nije dosadno) tako da opće neću o tome.  :Smile: 
Sretno svim čekalicama!

----------


## kia

Olea ne brini se i meni su 7 i 8 DPT bili koma mislila sam da nema šanse da dočekam betu, poslije su se grčevi skroz povukli i evo M još nije došla, a danas mi je 18 DPT i već 3 dan bez Utrogestana  :Rolling Eyes: 

Patuljcicha drži se, držim ti fige već sada za utorak  :Smile:

----------


## goga69

Olea77 nemoj misliti tako,ja sam isto sedmog dana imala original predmenstrualne bolove al eto ipak menga nije dosla,tako da nemoj to da te brine!

Patuljchica ti vec brojis 14dnt,super,mislis li ti radeti neki kucni test ili ces sacekati utorak??

Nora ???????

----------


## medeni

Dobar dan svima.Nova sam na forumu iako vas redoviti pratim.Odlučila sam se registrirati i biti vam bliže u ovom virtualnom svijetu.
Vaši savjeti i informacije su nam vrlo mnogo pomogli da krenemo dalje nakon što su nas doktori u Hrv. otpisali zbog dijagnoze neopstr. azoospermije.
Nadam se da i ja mogu nekome pomoći pa slobodno pišite...
Ovo ljeto krećemo na prvi postupak, IVF u Pragu s doniranim sjemenom.

----------


## patuljchica

> Patuljchica ti vec brojis 14dnt,super,mislis li ti radeti neki kucni test ili ces sacekati utorak??


ako sam izdržala do sada, izdržat ću još ovaj vikend bez testa! tako i onako od njega ništa ne vidiš konkretno - čekam vaditi betu! Držite mi fige!  :Smile:

----------


## olea77

hvala cure i ja se nadam da će biti sve ok.
medeni,dobro došla i dobro ste odlučili što idete na donaciju u Prag,bar nećete gubiti vrijeme kod nas i mi smo prošli isto i naslušali se svašta od doktorima i sada razmišljam da smo trebali i prije razmišljati o pragu ali nikada nije kasno.
patuljchice i ja mislim da ne treba trošiti novce na kućne testove već sačekati betu (iako sam i sama radila testove,ali ovaj puta sam rekla da neću jer mi bude gore kada pokaže -,pa onda idem vaditi betu).
kia,šta je tebi dr L rekla jel ideš ponovo vaditi betu ili?

----------


## kia

> kia,šta je tebi dr L rekla jel ideš ponovo vaditi betu ili?


Vadila sam betu u četvrtak popodne i beta je pala na 3. Rekli su da prekinem s Utrogestanom i čekam M. FET planirati za 2-3 ciklusa.

----------


## hop

Cure oivo mi je druga menga poslije stimuliranog, i prva menga mi je bila slaba i obično su mi slabije i kraće, a sada sam drugu mengu dobila 22 dc,tj ranije , obično dobivam nekad 24dc ali to je rijetko, obično je 27-28dc, i sada mi ta druga menga od jučer tako jako ide, pa neznam dal je to normalno, s obzirom da mi takve menge nisu?

----------


## prag

> Cure oivo mi je druga menga poslije stimuliranog, i prva menga mi je bila slaba i obično su mi slabije i kraće, a sada sam drugu mengu dobila 22 dc,tj ranije , obično dobivam nekad 24dc ali to je rijetko, obično je 27-28dc, i sada mi ta druga menga od jučer tako jako ide, pa neznam dal je to normalno, s obzirom da mi takve menge nisu?


hop evo link na forum 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/32013-M...ranog-postupka

----------


## hop

Pročitala sam već tu temu i tamo upitala,ali hvala!

----------


## chris

Trebam pomoć. Početkom mjeseca sam bila u Pragu na AID na teret HZZO-a. Opet bi poslala zahtjev za liječenje u inozemstvu. Da li trebam novi zahtjev (ovjeren od strane MPO doktora) ili se mogu pozvati na stari? Pretpostavljam da treba novi, ali eto - bolje da pitam  :Smile:

----------


## patuljchica

> Trebam pomoć. Početkom mjeseca sam bila u Pragu na AID na teret HZZO-a. Opet bi poslala zahtjev za liječenje u inozemstvu. Da li trebam novi zahtjev (ovjeren od strane MPO doktora) ili se mogu pozvati na stari? Pretpostavljam da treba novi, ali eto - bolje da pitam


Koliko ja znam, za svaki postupak trebaš novi zahtjev sa svom pratećom dokumentacijom. Možeš se,naravno, u zahtjevu ili dokumentaciji pozvati na prethodno rješenje (navesti Klasa, Ur.br. i datum rješenja), pa time eventualno (?) ubrzati stvar. Mislim da im u novom zahjtevu trebaš poslati i "rezultate" zadnjeg postupka.
I da... ako je tvoje pitanje "pa zar nemaju oni već sve te papire??! zakaj ih ponovo moram dostavaljati?" odgovor je - imaj, ali im se neda tražiti  :Smile: .
Poz! Sretno!

----------


## chris

To sam i mislila. Zašto bi bilo jednostavno kada može biti komplicirano. Hvala na odgovoru

----------


## chris

Imam još jedno "bedasto" pitanje. Da li zahtjev mora biti ovjeren od npr. Petrove bolnice ili može biti i od IVF poliklinike koja ima ugovor za HZZO-om?

----------


## mravic

zdravo, ja sam nova ovde,zelim svima da vam pozelim srecu i da kazem da sam i ja oko 20 maja u pragu na donaciji u pfc.

----------


## patuljchica

Cure! Evo, da javim odbre vijesti - ovaj topic žudi za njima.

Izgleda da sam i ja uhvatila proljetni prašku vlak - moja beta danas, 16dnt = 2301!
Pusa svima!

----------


## mare41

Čestitaaaaaaaaaam! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## patuljchica

> Čestitaaaaaaaaaam!


Draga Mare, a tko zna što bi bilo da nije bilo tvog potpisa i tvoje neiscrpne pozitivne vibre!
 :Heart:

----------


## mare41

Koristim ovu lijepu vijest da podsjetim na sutrašnje češko druženje u gradu, oko 16 h na dalje, u atriju Arheološkog muzeja, moramo se kucnut za ovu lijepu betu!

----------


## opa

pozdrav cure,
evo na samom početku da uputim želje našoj patuljčici na prekrasnom rezultatu  :Very Happy: nadam se da ću i ja ubrzo objaviti tako lipe brojke bete,
znači meni je bio transfer u utorak 2 dana poslije punkcije dobili smo 2 :Love:  četverostanična embrija, i sad nam preostaje mirovanje i čekanje do17.05. kad trebam uraditi betu ,
pohvaljujem još jedanput osoblje PRONATALA Danicu......dr.Maredešića koji mi je radio folikul. i transfer i sve lipo objasnio kako dalje provoditi terapiju,
sve naj naj čekalicama i onima koje se spremaju za prag, :Heart:

----------


## goga69

BRAVOOOOO!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Vec sam se zabrinula za praske cekalice....jos jednom cestitke od  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Patuljchica, pratim te svo vrijeme i jako me veseli tvoj uspijeh! Od srca čestitam!  :Zaljubljen: 
Mirnu trudnoću ispunjenu ljubavlju ti želim!

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

Mravic,ja sam od 22. do 25. 5. u Pragu, pa se mozda trefimo.
Patuljcica cestitam :Very Happy:

----------


## olea77

Čestitke patuljcica,baš se radujem zbog tebe

----------


## Sela

*Patuljchica* kako je to sjajno!!!

----------


## mravic

bravo patuljcice,sve najlepse ti zelim u trudnoci.

----------


## mare41

Bubzi, sigurno će ti se javiti cure s popisom nalaza koje trebaš imati (OKNP je u tome nesebična :Smile: , a i drugi naravno, evo je Sela preduhitrila :Smile: ), a ja bi pitala za tijesnija druženja, nova i stara, može?
faith, mislimo na tebe i držimo fige!

----------


## Bubzi

Puno hvala Sela! Odmah ćiu se sad javiti Mirni. Idem sutra po formular pa porazgovarat s docom, a onda i u skupljanje dokumentacije.

----------


## Bubzi

Hvala Mare puno i tebi na odgovorima. Ako ste za kakvu kavu rado bih vas upoznala, odnosno vidjela lica. Imam filing da vas sve poznajem. :Heart:

----------


## Sela

Formular skini sa HZZO weba,nalazi se u "tiskanicama"-.zahtjev za lijecenje u inozemstvu!

----------


## mare41

Bubzi, to je preporuka sa SD ili?

----------


## Bubzi

Sela fala puno na info.
Mare, na SD-u me joj uvijek trpe i nisu me otpisali, ali ja moram potražiti novu opciju. Ne pomlađujem se, a 44 su tu za tri mjeseca. Frka me cure da ću izgubiti i to vrijeme koje mi je ostalo, jer što ako ja nikada ne dočakam svoju staničicu...? Rezerva mi je definitivno smanjena, na stimulacije ragiram sa 1 ili dva folikula kao i prirodnom ciklusu. Danas su mi pobjegla 2 folikula. Pukli prije punkcije i onda nas poslalo na kućni postupak inseminacije. E taj mi je najdraži! Mogu probavati s Femarom dok skupljam nalaze i papire za Prag i nadati se, ali moram početi biti realna. Baš velim mužu da ću danas uplatiti i loto, pa da imam dvije nevjerovatne mogućnosti: da dobijemo bebu iz kućne radinosti ili sedmicu na lotu ili barem nešto od toga :Smile:

----------


## Sela

*Bubzi* uz ispunjen formular prilozi kopije svih nalaza koje imas,povijesti bolesti,muzev spermiogram noviji,napisi im i svoj broj moba jer ce te sigurno zvati dan dva 
nakon sto urudzbiras zahtjev u Margaretskoj.Pokusaj da ih ne zatrpas nalazima jer ce se pogubiti(njih vjerovatno nece impresionirati sto si imala 17 pokusaja),nego im samo kronoloski 
pokrij i dostavi ono najbitnije.

----------


## Sela

A kako nam je *OKNP*? its time,its time..

----------


## mare41

Sela, OKNP nam se nekud skrila, al danas joj je tek 8.dan.

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

E cure moje, ja mislim da nista od ovoga. Stomak mi se ispuhao, a ni cice me vise ne boli, a nije bas ni mala ljubicasta, tako da nisam bas optimistična.

----------


## mare41

OKNP, čeka se dok beta ne kaže svoje, a do tad (opet ja) pšenično pivo s kriškom limuna (onako kako to rade Česi :Smile: ).

----------


## Sela

Ah,mislila sam da je vise vremena proslo!!*OKNP* saljem ti puuno pozitivnih misli!!!!!

----------


## Sela

I mala ne moze poljubicastit 8.dan,vec kasnije kad beta posizi!!!!

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

:Laughing: znaci nisam si morala priustiti taj pogled, mogla sam i dragog pricekati :Laughing:

----------


## olea77

Bubzi dobro došla,hrabro od tebe što prihvačaš realno stvari i dobro je da imaš rezervni plan jer uvijek postoji netko rješenje koliko teško bilo.
Naravno ne treba odustajati od liječenja u hr ali treba ispitati i opcije donacije jer kako si napisala vrijeme brzo prolazi.
Razumijem te jer smo i mi godinama tražili rješenje da bude nešto u mm spermiogramu ali ništa i tako smo se odlučili za donaciju sjemena u pragu.
Sada nam je puno lakše kada smo donijeli takvu odluku i možda smo trebali i prije ali eto uvijek se nadaš.
Napravi kako ti je sela napisala i podnesi zahtjev u hzzo nemaš što izgubiti.
OKNP,ništa nije gotovo dok bete ne kaže svoje.
Znam da je sve to čekanje previše stresno ali probaj se što više opustiti i ne misliti kako će biti.
Mare dobra ti je ideja za pivo jer užasno je vruće i sparno i ja sam danas pomislila da bi bilo dobro popiti jedno sa limunom iako pivo ne volim baš.
Mare jel ti imaš kakvih planova za postupak?

----------


## skandy

Cure koje ste išle na donacijsku js ...Koliko smiju biti stari nalazi od kardiologa,pulmologa,interniste i osnovni laboratorijski.ja sam već nabavila sve uputnice i sad se pitam nije li ipak malo prerano s obzirom da u postupak mislimo ići u 10. ili 11. mj.,a opet se  bojim čekati zadnji čas

----------


## m arta

> marta kad krećeš?? ja krećem za nekoliko dana....trema je ogromna...
> rose jako mi je žao....samo nemoj gubiti nadu...



*faith79*, prošla M mi je jako kasnila, pa slijedeću očekujem od 09.-16.06.
tako da put u Prag planiram krajem 06. ili čak početak 07.mj.

tebi želim sretan put i puno sreće! :Smile: 

što se tiće treme, u potpunosti te razumijem. još nije kako tebi, al bit će kad se zahukta. :Shock:  :Smile:

----------


## faith79

> *faith79*, prošla M mi je jako kasnila, pa slijedeću očekujem od 09.-16.06.
> tako da put u Prag planiram krajem 06. ili čak početak 07.mj.
> 
> tebi želim sretan put i puno sreće!
> 
> što se tiće treme, u potpunosti te razumijem. još nije kako tebi, al bit će kad se zahukta.


*m arta* a ja se ponadala da ćemo se vidjeti u našem gradu...samo da nam bude sretno ( nema veze kad )
*skandy*, nalazi mogu biti stari 6 mjeseci ( kaj se tiče PFC )
*OKNP* Union radler grejp je zakon....bit će sve ok...

----------


## m arta

*faith79*, i meni je žao što se nećemo tamo podružiti. 
nadam se da će ipak netko sa foruma biti u "moje" vrijeme.

*venera*, kad ti planiraš?

zaboravila sam ko je još spominjao 06/11.

----------


## venera3

m arta planiram ako Bog da da sve bude s UZV uredu sredinom 6.mj.
Vama dvjema isto da bude sretno!

Rose------iskreno mi je žao!
OKNP još je rano draga i nemoj se ravnati po simptomima to je tako varljivo da je nemoguće išta naslutiti,nadam se pozitivnoj beti i tako razmišljaj!

----------


## m arta

*venera*, hvala i držim palčeve za dobar UZV!

----------


## đurđa76

> E cure moje, ja mislim da nista od ovoga. Stomak mi se ispuhao, a ni cice me vise ne boli, a nije bas ni mala ljubicasta, tako da nisam bas optimistična.


 to kaže ona koja nam je neki dan govorila da niš ne osjeća!!!!! :Yes:

----------


## Bubzi

Drage curke, sad sam vaša. Danas razgovarala sa svojim MPO docom i složio se s donacijom. Pisala sam i Mirni u Prag i sad se već drugi dan dopisujemo. Plan je da to bude rujan. Doc veli da idemo još jednom s femarom u srpnju, a onda podnosimo zahtjev za koji vjeruje da će biti u odobren u rujnu. Ako bude ranije u što ne vjerujem, idem u kolovozu. Mirna veli da čekanja nema. Veseli me nova opcija. Ne želim da mi se dogodi kao i sa ovom MPO pričom. Nisam bila svjesna svojih godina dok me doktor nije upozorio na njih. Fakat zvuči retardirano, ali tako je bilo. No, tako je kako je, idem u nešto za što nisam prestara, a to je donacija jajne stanice za žene starije od 40 u Pragu!  :Yes:  Juhu!
By the way, danas mi je doc rekao da je upravo saznao da je zatrudnila ženica s 49 godina i to prirodno. Đizzz, kako dobro!

----------


## skandy

bubzi,ti si se toliko ufurala da si zaboravila na godine  :Wink: 

sretno u Pragu i bravo  za doktora

----------


## mare41

Bubzi, pročitaj pp! Cure će ti reći koliko čekaju rješanje, ovo što ti dr kaže da tako brzo ide-zvuči preoptimistično, pogotovo preko 7. i 8. mjeseca kad su godišnji, probaj to što prije predati.

----------


## đurđa76

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
ženice moje drage,evo upravo sam saznala da je Hzzo poslao fax u PFC da garantiraju plaćanje postupka liječenja za mene!!!!!!u šoku sam jer nisam uopće mislila da će biti prije kraja mjeseca obzirom da su prije desetak dana tek dobili nalaz spermiograma.Ipak je izgleda požurnica odradila svoje :Klap: 
sad čekam da mi dođe rješenje na kućnu adresu i da mi Mirna javi kad smo u postupku

----------


## Sela

*Bubzi* nemoj se zanasati da da ce ti brzo doci rijesenje-nemoj slusati doka jer on nije upucen u HZZO sheme.Daj boze da dodje,ali racunaj na
barem 2 mjeseca cekanja!Ceka se od mjesec dana do (moj primjer 3 i pol mjeseca lani)4 mjeseca i vise (ako se sto zakomplicira sa konzultantima ili
se traze i cekaju novi nalazi-onaj zadnji,treci konzultant se uvijek moze sjetiti da mu treba jos nesto da doneses)..Pogotovo je tako sa prvom
aplikacijom.Poslije te vec imaju u obradi pa kao da nekako ide lakse i brze(ma samo malo).

----------


## Sela

*Đurđa* koja super vijest!Odlicno!!!!

----------


## olea77

Đurđa dobra vijest sretno!

----------


## venera3

Đurđa ma super vijest baš super kad onda misliš da si tamo u PFC-u!!!!

----------


## đurđa76

ne znam draga,to će mi Mirna javiti da li ćemo uopće uspjeti prije godišnjeg ili tek u 8 mjesecu

----------


## Bubzi

Kužim cure. Opet ja zanesena. Nema znakića za stupid. Dok je rekao da u 7. mjesecu predajemo nakon te jedne femarske anegdote koju tad planira. Formular je i jučer bio kod mene u fasciklu i bila sam spremna još jučer mu dati da ga ispuni, no kako je bio fakat ok reko i ja ok. Sedmi it is! 
Mare imaš poruku.

----------


## mare41

Bubzi, ok je biti zansesen, i vjeruj da smo svi bili na početku zaneseni, i to je normalno i lijepo, al ja volim znati realnost. O detaljima ćemo uživo :Smile: .
Đurđa, ljepotice, jeeeee! Koji ti je dan ciklusa? Da li teoretski stignete do kraja lipnja?

----------


## đurđa76

tek treći dan tako da bi teoretski mogla,jedino ovisi da li će uspjet uskladiti donatoricu tako na brzinu

----------


## ljiljan79

bok cure,evo i ja dobila rješenje,samo neznam što znači piše IVF/AID sa doniranim sjemenom.Zna li netko da li je to IVF ili inseminacija,piše i jedno i drugo

----------


## Kadauna

evo, samo da pozdravim meni jedan od dražih podforuma, da vam zaželim puno sreće u Pragu  te da pohvalim* avatare m arta i mare41*, prekrasni su

----------


## Sela

*LJiljan* pozorno procitaj rijesenje;mora precizno negdje pisati jel je jedno ili drugo

----------


## ljiljan79

:Rolling Eyes:  :Rolling Eyes: Sela, na jednom mjestu piše heteroinseminacija jel onda ipak inseminacija,ali imam veliki problem svi sad idu na godišnji a ja moram u roku 60 dana ići,mogu li produžiti taj rok jer ovo nema smisla a meni je krajem mjeseca ciklus nema mi doktora.što da radim.ne odgovara mi nikako

----------


## venddy

cure molim pomoć, nisam baš najbolje shvatila sve pretrage koje je Mirna poslala. Napravila sam danas EKG i spirometriju te pregled interniste. Da li je to dovoljno ili bi trebala baš imati rendgen pluća?
Ginić mi je rekao da mu se čini i da vidi neki miom na maternici, ali nije 100% siguran pa moram ponovo na pregled zadnji dan slijedeće M. Bude li potrebe za uklanjanjem, znate li koliko moram čekati nakon toga da bih mogla na postupak?

----------


## mare41

ljiljan, javit će se cure koje su produžavale-može se produžit.
venddy, nemoj se brinuti zbog mioma koji se jedva vidi, dosta nas ima male intramuralne koji ne smetaju (nek se đurđa pohvali sa svojim :Smile: ).

----------


## ljiljan79

joj,mare,sad mi je lakše,hvala ti.neznam rekla sam Mirni da mi vidi sa hzzo.Cure javite kako ide produživanje roka od rješenja.

----------


## m arta

Kadauna  :Heart:

----------


## đurđa76

> ljiljan, javit će se cure koje su produžavale-može se produžit.
> venddy, nemoj se brinuti zbog mioma koji se jedva vidi, dosta nas ima male intramuralne koji ne smetaju (nek se đurđa pohvali sa svojim).


da baš,ja se mogu hvaliti sa intramuralnim od 4 cm

----------


## đurđa76

> tek treći dan tako da bi teoretski mogla,jedino ovisi da li će uspjet uskladiti donatoricu tako na brzinu


Mare krivo sam rekla,danas mi je osmi dan ciklusa,tako da je izgleda ipak sve to jako nategnuto,ne vjerujem da će biti išta prije osmog mjeseca jer kad sad računam ispalo bi oko 10.7.da bi mogao biti transfer u sljedećem ciklusu jer ovaj više ne stignemo ulovit

----------


## Sela

*Ljiljan* napises proizvoljno molbicu u kojoj objasnis iz kojih razloga ti treba produzenje roka izvrsenja i zamolis produzetak
i opet urudzbiras u Margaretskoj.Dovoljno ti je to poslati 15 ak dana prije nego li izidje rijesenje.

*Venddy* cini mi se da ti radis dosta opsezne pretrage uoci svog postupka,valjda ih je Mirna trazila(ja nisam radila spirometriju)..
Ako je trazila internisticki pregled sa EKG,to je krvna slika,urin,tlakic.fizicki pregled,EKG i misljenje.Naravno ako imas neki specifican problem,
ne ulazim u to jer ne znam.
Ja dobila rijesenje o povratu novcica za transport-i  bogatija sam za 615 kn!!!!Juuhu!

----------


## faith79

cure moje ja sam spakirana....gibamo sutra rano ujutro
držite mi fige... :Bye:  :Bye:  :Bye:

----------


## Pinky

samo da vas sve pozdravim i prijavim jednu duplu prašku neforumsku trudnoću moje poznanice.
nadam se da ćete svi njenim stopama što prije  :Heart:

----------


## đurđa76

faith79-sretno
pinky-super za neforumske dupliće iz Praga

----------


## Sela

*Faith* zelim svu mogucu srecu u postupku i ugodan boravak u nasem Gradu! :Bye:  :Bouncing:

----------


## mare41

faith, puno sreće želim!!!!!!!!
Pinky, super.

----------


## ljiljan79

Sela,hvala ti na informaciji tako ću napraviti napisat ću molbu idući tjedan.Sretno svima i puno sreće faith79.

----------


## skandy

> cure molim pomoć, nisam baš najbolje shvatila sve pretrage koje je Mirna poslala. Napravila sam danas EKG i spirometriju te pregled interniste. Da li je to dovoljno *ili bi trebala baš imati rendgen pluća*?


e ovo i mene zanima. ja već imam  uputnice za rendgen srca i pluća. 

venddy , da li ti je internista obavio pregled srca i tu spirometriju?

meni je sestra na šalteru za narudžbe  rekla da će mi  internista  napraviti pregled srca .ja sam očekivala da  ću to obaviti kod kardiologa.zbunjena sam totalno.

----------


## Sela

*Ljiljan*-samo podsjetnik: u molbi takodjer obavezno navedi klasu i urudzbeni broj svog rijesenja na koje se referiras.
Meni rekose da se molba za produzenje izvrsenja moze napisati par  dana prije nego izidje rijesenje,ali iz svog iskustva(a i godisnji odmori
dolaze)dobro je napisati ranije.Sretno!
Cure,sretno sa pregledima!
*OKNP* any news? :Heart: 
*Milivoji* kako gospodjica a kako roditelji? :Heart:

----------


## venddy

[,*Venddy* cini mi se da ti radis dosta opsezne pretrage uoci svog postupka,valjda ih je Mirna trazila(ja nisam radila spirometriju)..
Ako je trazila internisticki pregled sa EKG,to je krvna slika,urin,tlakic.fizicki pregled,EKG i misljenje.,[/QUOTE]

Sela hvala ti na razjašnjenu, pretpostavljala sam da su to ove osnovne pretrage ali nisam bila sigurna, a bilo bi mi bed doći na konzultacije pa da ispadne da nisam napravila sve što trebam. Ja sam prije dva dana bila na godišnjem sistematskom pregledu kojeg obavljam svake godine preko firme tako da mi tamo naprave i EKG, krv, urin, tlak, internistički, spirometriju, ginekološki, pregled grudi. Kako mi se na da čekat po bolnici za sve preglede ovo mi se super vremenski poklopilo, samo sam još dodatno htjela provjerit s vama da li je to to.

----------


## Sela

Da,*Venddy* to bi bilo to,Mirna napise ako dr trazi nesto specijalno mimo osnovnog pregleda.Ja sam prvi puta nosila ovo gore sto sam ti napisala,pa briseve,krvnu grupu,spolne bolesti,dok je mm nosio spolne bolesti,spermiogram i krvnu grupu.Ali naravno da nismo svi isti i vjerujem da se mogu traziti i dodatne pretrage kod  nekih cura ovisno o dijagnozi,postupku koji se trazi
i slicno.Super ti se poklopio sistematski,nalaz vrijedi 6 mjeseci.

----------


## faith79

stigla u najljepši grad, zasad je sve super....šaljem vam puno praških pusa
i normalno popit ću koju kriglu i za vas....

----------


## Sela

*Faith* sretno i nauzivaj se pive (umjereno) i za nas!!!Javljaj sto ima ... :Smile:

----------


## skandy

> Da,*Venddy* to bi bilo to,Mirna napise ako dr trazi nesto specijalno mimo osnovnog pregleda.Ja sam prvi puta nosila ovo gore sto sam ti napisala,pa briseve,krvnu grupu,spolne bolesti,dok je mm nosio spolne bolesti,spermiogram i krvnu grupu.Ali naravno da nismo svi isti i vjerujem da se mogu traziti i dodatne pretrage kod  nekih cura ovisno o dijagnozi,postupku koji se trazi
> i slicno.Super ti se poklopio sistematski,nalaz vrijedi 6 mjeseci.


što više čitam i informiram se to sam sve zbunjenija.

mene ne samo da nisu tražili spolne bolesti nego mi je Mirna naglasila da ih po njihovom zakonu žena ne mora imati.

----------


## Sela

Hello *Skandy*!Ja sam isla lani u 10 mj u postupak,mozda se sto promijenilo.Uglavnom,imala sa izvadjene markere za HIV,hepatitis,sifilis i jos neke.
Imao je i mm frisko izradjene,ali  zbog ceskog zakona, u ordinaciji dr L su mu jos malo krvce izvadili bas zbog njih.
A ne znam vise..ja naglasim Mirni da mi napravi popis svega sto trebam u detalj i po njemu se ravnam.A od viska glava ne boli.. :Heart:

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

ej curke, pozdrav svima. faith uzivaj u pragu i vrati nam se trudna. Ja cu sutra napraviti testić, mada sam vec sada uvjerena da nista od ovoga. vec sam lagano otplakala i planiram novi FET u kolovozu. ako bude sve ok i rjesenje dode na vrijeme, a nisam jos ni predala novi zahtjev. sve u svemu nada umire posljednje

----------


## Sela

Joj,*OKNP* !!!Rado bih te sokolila i bodrila!Znam kako ti je...Napravi taj testic,tko zna..mozda se iznenadis ugodno!!! :Heart:

----------


## mare41

skandy, testove na spolno prenosive bolesti radi onaj s čijim spolnim stanicama rade (što sam lijepo objasnila :Smile: )
faith, uživajte u izletu, nama se toliko dopalo da ćemo opet na jesen (a nakon toga, nadam se više nikad :Smile: ).

----------


## Sela

*Mare* :Heart: ,nasa djeca ce morati imati ceska imena-meni bi se bebica da je bio sincic i opstao ,kako je dr R prognozirao iz nekih razloga(necu sad) ,zvao definitivno Jan.
Blesav post,tak mi je doslo. :Cool:

----------


## simicv

bok!
odobreno mi je liječenje doniranom jajnom stanicom.
Nisam nova u IVF priči, ali bi mi koristile informacije iskusnih sa Pragom.
Inače, da nije bilo foruma, olakšali bi me za 5 000 eura. Slučajno sam vas
otvorila, i postupila pametnije.
Hvala.
Da ne opterećujem temu, molim da mi se javite pp

----------


## venddy

*skandy* ja sam napravila sve ovo što je gore pobrojano, samo nisam spolne bolesti (stari nalazi su nam stari oko 8 mjeseci) jer je Mirna napisala da će ih tamo ionako ponovit zbog njihovog zakona pa sam sebe poštjedela još jednog bockanja. Iovako se već osjećam ko narkomanka koliko sam puta u zadnjih 20 dana vadila krv. U Splitu imamo bolnicu na 2 lokacije ali onda i unutar tih lokacija ideš u različite laboratorije za sve pokupit. Ajme.
Kako su nam cure već pojasnile da ne trebaju neki posebni pregledi, dovoljno ti je otići kod interniste s tim da napraviš i EKG.

----------


## mare41

da ne brkamo lončiće-spolne bolesti rade oboje ako se ide na vlastite stanice, kod donacije ne rade oboje...
Sela, lijepo ime....ma preselila bih se gore s djecom čeških imena samo zbog medovnika ako zbog ničeg drugog :Smile: , cure, probajte medovnik...nešto predivno :Smile:

----------


## m arta

*faith79*, sretno i uživajte!!!!  :Heart: 

Sela  :Heart:

----------


## milivoj73

testove na spolno prenosive bolesti ne treba raditi kod nas jer ne vrijede nego se zbog češkog zakona moraju raditi na dan punkcije kako Mare reče od onih s čijim se stanicama barata...mi svaki dali po ampulicu krfce i to je to samo što se ne može izbjeći tih 100 eurića al nema veze...
*Sela* mž je super ma zapravo ko da je na lakim drogama koliko ima energije i planova a sutra je 28 tjedan  :Smile: 
naravno radi cijelo vrijeme i oboje smo prilično haj...kupujemo baby opremu i radimo preinake po kući uglavnom sve je super  :Smile: 
u utorak idemo na 4D uzv pa ćemo definitivno znati jel gdin ili gđica  :Smile: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~za sve drage čehinje i velike bete

----------


## mare41

milivoji :Heart:  (pozdravi cure)
Kako su naše druge betočekalice? Ima li simptomčića?

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

simicv ne mozemo ti slati pp, iimas premalo postova, pa mi se javi na misspremanga@hotmail.com da razmjenimo podatke, a i planirana je neka kava u srijedu,koliko znam, pa ako si u zg slobodno nam se pridruzi. Moj test je super negativan, tako da jos idem sutra napraviti betu formalnosti radi. Planiram fet u kolovozu. >Dobro sam curke i bacam se na pijenje peruanske mace.

----------


## mravic

oknp ne mora nista da znaci test, drzim ti palceve za betu. ja cekam 14 , a ne znam zasto, malo sam cak i prehladjena a ni s od simptoma.

----------


## venera3

OKNP....iskreno mi je žao,drago mi je da si dobro i svakako uredi sutra betu nikad se ne zna stim testovima!
Mravic....da bude pozitivno!

----------


## m arta

*milivoji* pozdrav!  :Smile: 

*OKNP*, žao mi je, al vidim da si već u novim planovima.  :Smile:  
šta je peruanska kava?

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

> *milivoji* pozdrav! 
> 
> *OKNP*, žao mi je, al vidim da si već u novim planovima.  
> šta je peruanska kava?


nisam napisala peruanska kava, nego maca, cita se maka. to ti je samljeveni korijen peruanske biljke koja raste na visinama od 4000 metara i smatra se da pomaze u regulaciji hormona u tijelu, bez da u sebi ima ima ikakve hormone, tipa soja. Google je nas najbolji prijatelj :Smile:

----------


## mare41

simicv, ne opterećuješ nikoga, zato smo tu da dijelimo sve :Smile: , a ako si iz Zg-čekamo te u srijedu na kavi!
mravic, navijamo i dalje i čekamo!
OKNP, sve znaš :Love:

----------


## Sela

Poz curke!
*OKNP* zivot nam se u MPO svodi na cekanje,pa sto je onda mjesec dva do sljedeceg FETa??Pazi s tom Macom,nadam se da si se dobro informirala.
*Milivoji* tako mi je lijepo cuti info od vas!!Zamisli vec 28 tjedan!!!!Jos trc mrc i vi roditelji!!!!Mogu misliti kako uzivate u kupovini djecje opreme
i uredjivanju sobice za malu princezu(ili princa-velite da jos nije sto posto)...A zenici se divim na poletu i energiji,bravo!!!
*Simicv* pisi nam malo o sebi!
*Faith* javi sto ima!
Bit ce ovo odlicna godina! :Smile:

----------


## Sela

Uoci odlazaka u Prag,uvijek smo sami sve organizirali,put,hotel,vrijeme provedeno gore.Medjutim jedno smo propustili-
htjela bih preporuke za dobre restorane u Pragu,ne skupe,sa autohtonom hranom i dobrim osobljem.Znam gdje se moze jeftino jesti,
ali htjeli bismo obici sljedeci puta par zaista solidnih restorancica sa vasom preporukom.Mi smo bili u nekoliko njih odoka izabranih,ali
osim pive koja je bozanska (ljudi moji ima jedna smijesna stvar s tom pivom-inace sam tip koji ne pije puno tekucine i kad pijem,
piskim svaka pola sata,medjutim nakon krigle od pola litre ja sam na silu isla u WC jer me bilo strah da me nece ulovit negdje na putu-nije islo
nista,kap,dvije,da mi prostite.....i vrativsi se kazem muzu :Kud ces veci dokaz da pivo nije pice nego hrana!!)nismo nasli nesto vrijedno spomena.
A onaj Pospisil koji sam spominjala po jeftinom gulashu,boze moj,tamo smo jeli najskuplju hranu u Pragu i ne bas domacu....I gulasha nije bilo.
Mozda temica bas ne spada pod Potpomognuta u Ceskoj,ali jako je bitno znati i takve detalje jer su dio naseg boravka gore.
Dakle curke,ako su vam se dopali kakvi restaci,pliz preporuku. :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Sela, mogu samo reći da smo ovaj put naučili da nešto od vepra je zapravo kuhana šunka, opet preporučam medenu pitu :Smile:

----------


## patuljchica

:Laughing: 
Što se tiče tipične češke kuhinje (koja nam je nakon par dana ipak počela opako teško padati na želudac) preporučam *U fleku* http://www.ufleku.cz/ (kaže muž kao stručni pivopija- najbolja piva koju je ikad pio) *U Medvediku* http://www.pragueexperience.com/places.asp?PlaceID=1008 i *V Vojvodi* http://www.pragueexperience.com/places.asp?PlaceID=962 (meni simpatčnija atmosfera i interijer).
Mislim da su sva tri dosta popularna kod turista pa cijene baš i nisu da ne možete naći jeftinije, ali gulaš sa knedličkama kod fleka je fakat fini!
Dobar tek! :Wink:

----------


## m arta

*OKNP*, ja sam danas malo šik,šik, ja sam sebi umislila da si napisala kavu, što ćeš, ludo pa živi. :Laughing: 

*Sela*, mi smo išli na preporuku milivoja u dva restorana i ODLIČNI SU I NISU SKUPI, sve preporuke. 
" K Pravdi" u Žitnoj, 
a drugi je još bolji u Viteznoj ulici "OLIMPIJA" koji spada u lanac restorana Klkovna, mi ćemo opet u njemu papati, jako smo zadovoljni bili. :Smile:

----------


## m arta

jel netko bio u hotelu *Absolutum*, jablonskeho 4., prag 7.?

----------


## milivoj73

http://upravdu.com/
ovdje sam najbolje jeo u Pragu...preporučam juhu od luka u kruhu (oprez porcije su grande, znate da su i mene iznenadile, a ko me upoznao zna da to nije lako  :Smile:  )
http://www.kolkovna.cz/index.php?show=contact&place=12
visoko drugo mjesto, čak bolji interijer, vrhunska klopa(gulaš) normalne cijene...preporučila nam jedna domaća Pražanka...
Flek je standard samo što je pomalo turistički...koljenica definitivno bolja U Pravdu...

----------


## milivoj73

naravno Mare medena pita je odlična , samo se ne mogu sjetiti slastičarne u kojoj sam bio...negdje je u onim uličicama kod glavnog trga...
još bi napomenuo da je pizza u Pragu blagi debakl, žali Bože novaca i jela pored ostale dobre klope...mi jeli na 5-6 mjesta, čak i iz narudžbe ali đaba niškoristi...

----------


## mare41

zaključak: tako se dobro jede i pije u Pragu :Smile: , da možemo samo zbog toga ići :Smile: 
inače, ako si neko želi skratiti put iz Praga do doma-mi smo ovaj put spavali u Lednicama (drugi dan)-prekrasan izlet, taj cijeli dio Moravske je turistički razvijen (i tamo smo dobro jeli :Smile: ....ujutro, kad su nas probudile ptičice (a po noći se svadile žabe i patke :Smile: ), već smo bili blizu Beča, a to nam je ko da smo već doma :Smile:

----------


## mario

Evo da i ja napisem nesto vezano uz hranu..pošto mi je to bila jedina preokupacija....sta cete žena na hormonima :Smile:  jako se fino jede "U Parlamentu"na samoj stanici Starometska linija br 17 kad se izađe iz tramvja prva ulica desno.Preko puta Parkhotela "bagels burger"nije češka kuhinja ali odlično pivo i fantastičan doručak i burgeri
Pusa svim betalicama........i puuuuno sreće :Wink:

----------


## Sela

Hvala vam na preporukama,eto to sam htjela cuti.Vasa omiljena mjesta gastro uzitaka dok se ceka punkcija,transfer ili nesto trece.
Neka cemo sigurno posjetiti.Vec sad mi fali Prag.To se zove pragostalgija :Grin: .
Ima jedna vijest koja je ucinila da se smjeskam cijelo popodne.
I sad razvijam teorije.Naime,spermiogram mog dragog je -bezprijekoran.
Cure,normoozospermia!!!Cant beleive it!Kako je moguce od katastrofalne OAT koja traje vec 2 godine i cak sa spemiogramom kad nije bilo nadjeno ni jedan pokretan spermij!!!!!!, da smo dosli do normoozospermije!!????Istina granicne,ali ono nikad,nikad,nismo bili ni blizu nje.
I sad moja teorija je da je to zato sto smo u donacijskim vodama,sa puno manje pressinga,sporijim ritmom postupaka i manje stresa.
Dok nisam krenula u donaciju,imali smo postupak svakih mjesec,dva dana i to nas je kostalo zivaca i losih nalaza.U mom zadnjem IVFu imala sam nezrelu js a moj dragi (tada) nije imao ni jedan pokretan spermic.To nas je slomilo.Kad smo odlucili u don.vode,spermiogram je krenuo poboljsavati se...vjerujem da nalazi variraju od perioda do perioda,ali ovo....Cure osjecam kao da sam vec 30% trudna!!!! :Grin:

----------


## Sela

I jos mi "samo" fali  odlicna js i da dr Hlinka ima  zaista dobar dan... :Razz: 
*Patuljchice* kako je u trudnoci? :Heart:

----------


## mario

*Sela,*,samo tako...odusevilo me ovo 30%hi...hi...bravo za vas dvoje
Kada se spremas ponovo u nas grad?Ja planiram 9mj

----------


## patuljchica

:Very Happy:  *Sela* bravo za spermiogram! Stvarno čaroban napredak! Još malo, i vi ćete dobiti zabranu putovanja na 9 mjeseci! :Wink:  I onda nema više tulumarenja po Pragu!
Što se tiče tipične češke kuhinje, ipak, moram napomenuti da veprovina, knedlički i zelje u kombinaciji sa utrogestanom nisu baš najsretnije rješenje za trbuščić koji se sprema za bebicu... (jedan dan nisam znala više što me boli i probada - na kraju se ispostavilo hmmm....  :Embarassed:  crijeva. Dakle, pred punkciju ipak predlažem juhice  :Yes: .

Hvala na pitanju, ja sam se baš htjela pohvaliti... Bili smo danas na uzv (9+5) i vidjeli i čuli malo naše srčeko, glavicu, ručice i nožice i našeg junaka kako nam maše. I kad ga/ju je dr. "piknula" preko trbuha, bogme se promeškoljio i zamahao ručicama i nožicama. Osjećaj - neprocjenjivo! Nemoram vam pričati o suznim okama i muža i mene... Želim vam svima što prije ovu sreću!
I samo hrabro dalje, jer ako je dr. Hlinka nama uspio "smučkati" bebolinca uz naše omjere, onda se čuda događaju, i uvjerena sam da ćete sve vi drage moje ubrzo postati majčice!

----------


## Sela

*Patuljchice*  bravo za vaseg savrsenog bebolinca!!!!Vec je tak vejiki!!!Ganuce je golemo ,znam,kad vidite tako zivahnu bebicu na UZV koja kao da kaze "juhuu
 bas mi je super ovdje,vidite me mama i tata,tu sam si bas  sef (ica) po mjeri!!!!"Bravo mama i tata!!

----------


## Sela

*Mario* mozda se vidimo u Pragu tko zna...

----------


## mario

> *Mario* mozda se vidimo u Pragu tko zna...


 *Sela*,bilo bi lijepo da se vidimo u Pragu... maratonke trče počasni krug :Laughing: 
Neka nam jesen donese sreću

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Drage ženice....imam nekoliko pitanja za vas...

Dobila sam odgovor od Danice .... sve smo dogovorile preko maila....ne idemo na konzultacije...moj odlazak u Prag polako se približava(9 ili 10 mj) i baš sam nekako ushićena jer mislim da će to biti točka na i...

Zanima me tko je bio u Pronatalu...koji ste hotel uzimali...ja ne bih tamo kod njih u sklopu klinike jer mi je malo skup....koliko je potrebno prije rezervirati hotel...svaka ideja mi je dobro došla....

Veliko pozdrav svima  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Nadajmo se da nećemo raditi natjecanje ko je najbolji maratonac :Smile: , i još velika nada da će ih biti sve manje....
Iva, pregledaj sve na booking.com (bit će sigurno i tu prijedloga), al još čekamo ovaj tvoj postupak i ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Hvala mare (btw.mare će se zvati mali smotuljak ako naravno bude cura; baš kao tvoj nick name) .... da, da čekam ishod svog postupka; sutra je dan D  :Smile:

----------


## marijakr

> Hvala vam na preporukama,eto to sam htjela cuti.Vasa omiljena mjesta gastro uzitaka dok se ceka punkcija,transfer ili nesto trece.
> Neka cemo sigurno posjetiti.Vec sad mi fali Prag.To se zove pragostalgija.
> Ima jedna vijest koja je ucinila da se smjeskam cijelo popodne.
> I sad razvijam teorije.Naime,spermiogram mog dragog je -bezprijekoran.
> Cure,normoozospermia!!!Cant beleive it!Kako je moguce od katastrofalne OAT koja traje vec 2 godine i cak sa spemiogramom kad nije bilo nadjeno ni jedan pokretan spermij!!!!!!, da smo dosli do normoozospermije!!????Istina granicne,ali ono nikad,nikad,nismo bili ni blizu nje.
> I sad moja teorija je da je to zato sto smo u donacijskim vodama,sa puno manje pressinga,sporijim ritmom postupaka i manje stresa.
> Dok nisam krenula u donaciju,imali smo postupak svakih mjesec,dva dana i to nas je kostalo zivaca i losih nalaza.U mom zadnjem IVFu imala sam nezrelu js a moj dragi (tada) nije imao ni jedan pokretan spermic.To nas je slomilo.Kad smo odlucili u don.vode,spermiogram je krenuo poboljsavati se...vjerujem da nalazi variraju od perioda do perioda,ali ovo....Cure osjecam kao da sam vec 30% trudna!!!!


Ej! Pozdrav! 
Nije trošio baš nikakovu terapiju?

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

OKNP isprazni inbox  :Smile:

----------


## kia

Samo da vas pozdravim  i poželim sreću svima koji su u akciji. Neko je rekao da se MPO svodi na čekanje, slažem se meni ovo čekanje najteže pada. Mi imamo 2.5-3 mjeseca čekanja do FET-a  :Rolling Eyes: 

Sela bravo za spermiogram, kod vas je to stvarno bio veliki napredak  :Very Happy: 
Patuljčica čestitam na bebici, pravom malom junaku. Uživajte u "neprocjenjivom" osjećaju sreće  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ivica_k

drage pražanke i pražani, virkam već neko vrijeme, pa onda da se i prijavim u vaše redove...još točno 10 dana do zakazanih konzultacija u našoj maloj klinici, uzbuđenje je na nivou :Very Happy: 
vidim bit` će gužvovito krajem ljeta, ali tim i bolje...to samo znači da će većina nas (daj bože sve) nagodinu u ovo vrijeme ljubiti svoje dugo čekane srećice :Heart:

----------


## Sela

*Ivica* dobrodosla medju nas!!!Otisla cim prije u trudnice!!
*Marijakr* nista nismo koristili i uopce ne znam sto se desilo.Nalaz je krasan,ali vjerovatno ipak samo privremen.Medjutim dobro zvuci.

----------


## mario

*Iva Mia,*ja kad sam bila prvi put u pronatalu sam rezervirala Hotel Michael,ugodan hotelčič,puno povoljiniji od pronatala,blizu klinike mislim da ti je to definitivno najbolja opcija,rezervirala sam kako kaže mare(naš izvor informacija)preko bookinga

----------


## milivoj73

~~~~~~~~~~~~za lipanjske pripreme i postupke i za plodnu Prašku jesen
*ivica_k*  znate već šta  :Smile:

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> *Iva Mia,*ja kad sam bila prvi put u pronatalu sam rezervirala Hotel Michael,ugodan hotelčič,puno povoljiniji od pronatala,blizu klinike mislim da ti je to definitivno najbolja opcija,rezervirala sam kako kaže mare(naš izvor informacija)preko bookinga


Eh *Mario* baš sam gledala taj Michael na bookingu ... čini mi se ok... malo sam čačkala po gooogle earth...pa sam skužila da je dosta blizu...i da smo do centra nek cca.15 min javnim prijevozom...a i slikice sam gledala čini mi se ok...a cijena 2 krevetne sobe je oko 500-600 eura za 7 dana...što mi se čini onak ok...

 :Smile:

----------


## Sela

Curke,cijena PICSI-ja je 1000eura u PFC?

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

pogledajte si na ebookersu ponudu, a opcije hotel  i avion vam dodu isto toliko. jedino sto neznam da li je bas michael u ponudi. inace moj savjet nemojte se ogranicavati na blizinu klinike bar za prvi put, jer imate dosta vremena slobodnog, a prag je poprilicno jednolstavan za snalazenje.

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

Nešto sam i razmišljala tražiti hotel ublizini klinike ili ne, međutim presudila je ova opcija s obzirom da nisam jutarnji tip mislim da je u svakom slučaju bolje da sam nekako u blizini, lako se ja uputim u skitanje po gradu  :Smile:  ... a što se tiče aviona i o tom sam razmišljala, no zašto bi bilo jednostavno kad može biti komplicirano...MM putuje isljučivo avionom samo tako gdje ne može ići autom...prema tome...

Sad jedno pitanje jel u Pronatalu rade PICSI??

----------


## đurđa76

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  napokon je rješenje i u mojoj ruci

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

jeeeeeeee durda76

----------


## Sela

*Iva Mia*samo dobronamjerno, meni bi bilo skupo 500-600 e za sobu za 7 dana,nadje se i puno jeftinijeg smjestaja.
Bravo *Djurdja*!!!
Tebi rijesenje u rukama,a ja tek urudzbirala svoju molbu!!!Sretno u postupku-kad ce onda,jel u kolovozu??

----------


## đurđa76

izgleda,čekam da mi se Mirna javi,još ću nakraju morat tražit produženje!!!sama papirologija
i da odmah pitam obzirom da mi piše u rješenju i za plaćeni put Zadar-Prag za mene i mm-a,gdje da tražim kad će trebat potvrdu o cijeni prijevoza?kako ste vi to napravile koje ste tražile povrat,vidjela sam da si ti Sela dobila,i mislim Olea?

----------


## Sela

Isla sam u Odsjek za medjunarodnu suradnju u Branimirovu,tu u ZG ispunit formular za povrat sredstava prijevoza,a vracaju po defaultu,pise da su "propitivanjem u 
ZG Holdingu dobili odgovor da je najjeftinija autobusna karta ZG-PRG 615 kn..itd itd"-ja nisam trebala ici sama pitati za najjeftiniju cijenu karte.
Oleu su slali(nije iz ZG)da sama propituje,ali ZG vraca ocito po defaultu 615 kn.

----------


## faith79

drage moje pražanke...danas smo imali tour po ZOO fakat je predivan, svakako obavezno pogledati, jučer smo bili u klinici upoznali se s Mirnom, dr.L sve najbolje apsolutno, radila mi UZV, sve je u redu, punkcija je trebala u srijedu biti, ali će biti u četvrtak a transfer u subotu. Tako da nećemo morati produžiti boravak pošto se iz hotel moramo odjaviti u nedjelju 10.30h. Inače, toplo preporučam hotel ( Extol Inn ) u blizini je bolnice, tramvajem nekih 10 min., čist, čuvani parking...sve u svemu super. Pošto nam je ovo treći posjet Pragu, skoro pa smo pražani, sad fakat uživamo u svemu onom gdje nismo bili još a toga bar ovom gradu ne nedostaje. Uvijek te iznova oduševi. 
OKNP nemoj gubiti nadu...ti si totalna pozitiva od osobe ( takva i ostani ) :Love: 
sve vas lijepo pozdravljam i hvala Vam na podršci :Bye:  :Bye:  :Bye:

----------


## m arta

*faith79*, pozdrav i sretno! :Klap: 

meni je danas 1 dc, počela sam sa estrofenom. danas kupujem i ciklu, ananas i grejp. :Smile: 
izgleda ćemo u naš lijepi grad ranije nego sam mislila. :Smile:

----------


## Sela

Ohoho *Marta* bravo za pokret!Priroda nam buja ovaj mjesec,puno je kise,na tebi je  da nam se uklopis u shemu(plodnosti)!!!Sretno! :Klap: 
Bravo za prirodne dodatke prehrani(postupku)!! :Grin: 
*Faith* uzivajte maksimalno i plodonosno!!

----------


## Iva Mia 2009

> *Iva Mia*samo dobronamjerno, meni bi bilo skupo 500-600 e za sobu za 7 dana,nadje se i puno jeftinijeg smjestaja.
> Bravo *Djurdja*!!!
> Tebi rijesenje u rukama,a ja tek urudzbirala svoju molbu!!!Sretno u postupku-kad ce onda,jel u kolovozu??


Sela, hvala na savjetu...gle...kad smo se vjenčali nismo išli na medeni mjesec...očito da se to ipak mora odraditi  :Smile:  prema tome kad tad medeni se mora odraditi  :Smile:

----------


## blizanac

Pozdrav svima ja sam bila 20.01 u Pronatalu smjestili smo se u hotel Michae cjena je bila 50eura za nas dvoje sa doruckom,tu smo nocili i ujutro na punkciju,dok sam ja lezala mm upozna nekog Njemca i on mu kaze za hotel Udivadla cjena za dvoje 25eura sa doruckom ,taj dan odmah smo presli u taj hotel ima i parking internet tv,cisto super,a do Pronatala 7min autom.l

----------


## olea77

đurđa super da se kreće vidim da si dobila rješenje super.Povrat za prijevoz češ morati tražiti kada se vratiš iz Praga bar su meni tako rekli tako da sam kopirala otpusno pismo, rješenje,kopiju kartive tekučeg računa i slala u podružni ured i onda su me zvali da im donesem sa kolodvora kolika je cijena vlaka za rekaciju od mog mjesta do Praga i nazad tako da su mi prema tome isplatili.Ako podneses do 5 u mj.novce dobiješ do kraja mjeseca na tekući račun.
Nisam baš u toku jel ideš na IVF ili FET?
Ja čekam rješenje od hzzo-a i nadam se IVF-u.
OKNP,šta kaže beta?
Cure koje u u postupku i spremaju se SRETNO!

----------


## đurđa76

> đurđa super da se kreće vidim da si dobila rješenje super.Povrat za prijevoz češ morati tražiti kada se vratiš iz Praga bar su meni tako rekli tako da sam kopirala otpusno pismo, rješenje,kopiju kartive tekučeg računa i slala u podružni ured i onda su me zvali da im donesem sa kolodvora kolika je cijena vlaka za rekaciju od mog mjesta do Praga i nazad tako da su mi prema tome isplatili.Ako podneses do 5 u mj.novce dobiješ do kraja mjeseca na tekući račun.
> Nisam baš u toku jel ideš na IVF ili FET?
> Ja čekam rješenje od hzzo-a i nadam se IVF-u.
> OKNP,šta kaže beta?
> Cure koje u u postupku i spremaju se SRETNO!


hvala olea,idem na IVF sa doniranom jajnom stanicom
znam da se predaje nakon povratka ali me zanimalo kako ide sama procedura
olea odakle si ti,čini mi se da ste vi dobili najviše povrat za prijevoz :Klap:

----------


## Sela

*Iva MIa* ako je medeni mjesec onda nek bude medeno... :Heart:

----------


## Sela

*Milivoji* su se rastopili od njeznosti pa nam nece javiti rezultate slatkog UZV 4D????
Super puse za princezicu!!

----------


## mare41

Sela, ja znam gdje se Milivoj javio :Smile:  (više nas ne voli :Sad: ), na MPO trudnoća nakon svega...

----------


## Sela

Da,ma javit ce oni i ovdje,stare se ljubavi ne zaboravljaju..
*Djurdja* sretnice!!!!Zavidim :Saint:  :Cool:  :Heart:

----------


## milivoj73

ajme Sela nisi daleko od dijagnoze...a Mare ne se sekirati, ko da bi bio tu svo vrijeme da mi nije priraslo srcu  :Smile:  
dakle specijalno za društvo iz CZ:

jučer smo bili na 4d uzv i potpuno se zaljubili u jednu malu djevojčicu   :Smile: 
28tt teška je oko 1600g i sva mjerenja su super tj. u većini je naprednija za tjedan...
mama i tata se samo smješkaju a na PC se stalno vrti dvd sa uzv  :Smile:

----------


## đurđa76

Milivoji jako jako se svi veselimo ovdje zbog vas i nadamo se da će se i nama takva sreća osmjehnut
Sela draga,nisi ti puno kasnije opet gore,ja bi sad najradije da smo već na putu,ali očito nam se 8 mjesec smješi obzirom da se Mirna nije ništa još javila,i eto prije pet dana sam mislila da ionako neće rješenje doći prije,a sad me to uzburkalo i ne mogu dočekat

----------


## mare41

Evo, službeno, moja 4. praška beta je negativna, OKNP i tebe grlim pa idemo hrabro dalje!
Jučer na češkom druženju je bilo jako lijepo, veselim se novim susretima!

----------


## tigrical

> Evo, službeno, moja 4. praška beta je negativna, OKNP i tebe grlim pa idemo hrabro dalje!
> Jučer na češkom druženju je bilo jako lijepo, veselim se novim susretima!


 :Love:  :Heart:

----------


## olea77

mare,jako mi je žao.
drago mi je da si uporna iako nije lako i razmišljaš za dalje.
šaljem ti puno zagrljaja,žao mi je što nisam bliže da vam se pridružim na kavi.
drži se i pusa.

----------


## Lua

Mare tako mi je žao.... :Love:

----------


## Sela

*Mare* druzenje je bas bilo lijepo,a Staropramen omamljujuc.
Nakon uspjeha u sljedecem postupku,proslost ces zaboraviti u trenu. :Heart:

----------


## mare41

Hvala vam drage cure, ko što naša češka dr kaže-svaki put jednako teško padne, al Sela, i sama znaš-jednako se brzo zaboravi jer jedva čekamo novu igru i novu nadu....(a ja samo mantram-medena pita, medena pita :Laughing: ).

----------


## đurđa76

Mare :Love: 
ti i ta tvoja medena pita!!!trebali bi ti platit za reklamu koju im radiš, mislim da sad svi mi kad dođemo u Prag idemo u potragu i isprobavanje medene pite :Zaljubljen: 
a kak ja nisam znala za tu kavicu,mam bi dojurila!!!!

----------


## mario

*Mare*, zao mi je......veliki zagrljaj saljem i znam da cemo jednom biti mame

----------


## mare41

đurđa, druga kava nikako bez tebe! Možda nam dođu i druge cure kad ti možeš proći 300 km za kavu :Smile: 
mario, kiss
Kako su nam druge čekačice? Ima već nekih naznaka?

----------


## đurđa76

:Laughing: a da zovete odmah na pivu možda bi nas više bilo

----------


## Sela

*Djurdja* jel se javila Mirna?
Evo cure,jedna dobra web adresa za booking hotela..http://www.hrs.com/web3/searchWeb100...#initialLoaded
 :Heart:

----------


## đurđa76

ništa se još ne zna

----------


## mare41

đurđa, pa zar sumnjaš da se piju samo češke pive :Smile:  (ajme, šta će mislit ljudi o nama :Smile: ).

----------


## prag

Pozdrav cure,

Kod mene su simptomi zbunjujuci, do jucer me je probadalo od pupka nanize prema desnoj preponi. Od sinoc imam pritisak na dnu stomaka i boli me križa.
Stomak mi je jos otecen kao i sise.Temperatura blago povisena. Danas mi je 10 D.T.
Nisam jos radila test, dvoumim se dali da radim ili jos cekam....
Scim cekalicama sretno............

----------


## đurđa76

ma ne uopće,a ja jadna svaki put dosada nisam pila kavu ujutro da bi mogla popodne :Laughing:

----------


## đurđa76

Prag ovo smrdi na dobro,ali kad bi se mogla strpiti bar još dva-tri dana pa napravit testić,držim fige draga

----------


## mare41

đurđa :Laughing:  (ajme, da li da dodam da se nije popila samo jedna piva :Smile: )
prag, meni to zvuci bas obecavajuce, ja bi ti preporucila testic za vikend, a krv u ponedjeljak....držim figeeeeeeee
(đurđa i ja već isto mislimo :Smile: ).

----------


## prag

Đurđa hvala, a dobroj vili foruma - Mari hvala sto mislis na nas i brines......Inace ovo sve piše M.M. s poslo koji se ukljucio u sve, pošto ja nemam internet kod mame.

----------


## đurđa76

pozdrav i tm-u(prvo sam napisala mm-u)
neki piju a neki su pijani(kao ja danas,vidiš Mare kak  sam se raspisala!!!!)

----------


## hop

Cure imam jedno pitanje u vezi estradiola, vadila sam ga 5 dc i 109.3pg/ml a ide od 12.5-166, ali čitajući po forumu sam pročitala da je najbolje da je do 80pg/ml, jer kao ako je višlji od toga slabo će žena reagirati iči s enejde taj ciklus sa stimulacijom, ja sam vadila hormone tj ponovila ih zato što planiramo opet u 8 mj ići, ali čekam nalaze još od amh kao nemaju reagensa a neznam valjda toga, pa ču malo morati sačekati, pa me zanima da li vi što znate o tom estradiolu?
Pisala sam dr L ali nije mi još odgovorila, 10 dana je prošlo, ali budem ponovno joj poslala kada dobim sve nalaze tj amh.
Mare , žqao mi je , ali biti će, zaslužile smo, i biti ćemo i mi mame, svaka od nas ima svoje vrijeme, moramo biit jake i uporne.
Svima curama želim sreću i uspjeh!

----------


## patuljchica

Mare  :Love: 
Sad se već pitam jel ti to namjerno opstruiraš postupke zbog te tvoje pite! :Laughing: 
Ok, dogovor - još jednom i onda nema više ni pite ni pive ni Praga sljedećih 9 mjeseci! Dogovoreno?  :Wink: 
Ne daj se! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## spodoba

> *faith79*, pozdrav i sretno!
> 
> meni je danas 1 dc, počela sam sa estrofenom. danas kupujem i ciklu, ananas i grejp.
> izgleda ćemo u naš lijepi grad ranije nego sam mislila.


sretno marta..  :Smile: 
nisam sigurna koliko je grejp dobar za vrijeme stimulacije/pripreme za FET. kao priprema je ok, ali znam da utjece na mnoge lijekove, zna umanjiti ili uvecati ucinak. znam da djeluje na antibejbi pilule..
e sad, pitanje je koliko djeluje na ostale stvari..ili estrofen..?

----------


## venera3

Draga Maro tako mi je žao....drago mi je da si dobro i da već gledaš vedro naprijed!

Prag.....sretno zvuči obećavajuće!

----------


## ljiljan79

mare...,samo hrabro naprijed!!!

----------


## venddy

Nalaz AMH=4,5 pmol/L, estradiol povišen i mogući miom. Može li biti gore? Da li je moguće uz sve ovo uopće stići do postupka? Ima li tko kakav savjet i riječ utjehe? Pisala sam Mirni pa čekam njen komentar.
Danas se baš loše osjećam

----------


## m arta

mare  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

venddy, možda da pitanje preseliš na 39+? Jer ovdje većina i mladih cura ima amh manji od 1, estradiola se ni ne sjećaju, a svi koji imamo miome, imamo veće od tebe, tako da uvijek može gore. Al mislim da su tvoji nalazi PFC-u, kao i Citu ok, samo će biti nešto manji broj stanica, al i s tim u 39+ imamo trudnica.
Hvala svima, dan prolazi, a  svakim danom jesen je sve bliža :Smile: .

----------


## olea77

pozdrav cure,
konačno da je proradio forum.
meni je danas došla odbijenica od hzzo-a za ivf.
naravno navode da mora proći 3 postupka inseminacije,da bi uslijedio ivf postupak.ja jesam prošla 3 inseminacije ali dvije o svom trošku tako da bi morala na još dvije.
Grozna ne znam šta bi rekla.
prvi puta kada sam tražila ivf dobila sam djelomično riješenje da mi se odobrava inseminacija a sada samo odbijenicu za ivf iako u objašnjenju piše da imam pravo na inseminaciju.
zvala sam ih ali moj referent je na godišnjem do 27.06. a druga gđa je u gužvi.
jel vi znate kako sada kada bi htjela iskoristiti pravo na inseminaciju jel moram ponovo podnositi zahtjev ili mi mogu izdati rješenje za inseminaciju na osnovu žalbe?
faith kako je poslala sam ti pp dok si još bila u pragu?

----------


## m arta

Pozdrav svima, nikako dočekati taj forum...... ne znam više ni šta sam svašta htjela pitati....

jel ide netko u Prag idući tjedan?

----------


## mare41

m arta, sretno!
Nestrpljivo čekam da nam se javi naša prag, mislim da će biti čestitanja!

----------


## olea77

cure pomozite,sada sam ponovo zvala u hzzo i navodno moram podnijeti novi zahtjev ako hoću inseminaciju,ništa mi nije jasno zašto jel ako mi se ne odobrava ifv a u objašnjenju piše da ostvarujem pravo na inseminaciju zašto novi zahtjev?
gluposti kao da ja hoću inseminaciju.
Ne znam da li ja mogu napisati žalbu i tražiti da mi se izda rješenje za inseminaciju?
znam da sam rekla da neću imati posla sa njima,ali teško ću skupiti 2600 eur za ivf+lijekove jedino ako ne dobijem na bingu ha.ha.

----------


## đurđa76

Olea ja bi na tvom mjestu svakako iskoristila što ti nude,kroz šest mjeseci ćeš proći i te dvije inseminacije,možda i uspije ko zna,al onda si rješila i imaš pravo na ivf,svima nama su novčeki velika stavka a kad već imamo pravo na to da nam plate treba svakako iskoristiti.Vrijeme ionako brzo prolazi,znam da je strpljene problem ali bitno da se nešta dešava
pozdrav svima,Mare i ja očekujem da nam se Prag javi
evo da iskoristim priliku i prijavim putovanje oko 8.7.,uskačemo u vlak prije godišnjeg

----------


## olea77

znam da je tako.
Durđa reci mi jel onda moram raditi žalbu i tražiti da izdaju novo rješenje za inseminaciju ili podnositi novi zahtjev.
na rješenju koje sam danas dobila odbija se ivf,ali u objašnjenju piše da ispunjavam uvijete za provođenje postupka AID.
Zanima me kako sada trebam postupiti da dobijem rješenje za inseminaciju AID?

----------


## đurđa76

e to ne znam ,ipak ćeš to morat s  njima vidjet,ali obzirom kako nas zafrkavaju rekla bi da ćeš morat sve ispočetka
sretno

----------


## prag

drage moje cure  :Love: 

napokon je forum proradio, falile ste mi sve i tako sam željela podijeliti s vama svoju sreću ovih dana.. :Very Happy: 

imam lijepe vijesti- teta beta lijepo raste i jučer 16 d.t. je bila 563. :Klap: 

nije sve išlo po ''loju''..nakon dolaska iz Praga sam se razboljela i potkraj prošlog tjedna dobila visoku temperaturu i puno sam kašljala, zaboravila sam na svoje ''simptome'' moguće trudnoće i sve sam više mislila da od toga sekiranja i kašlja nema šanse da se primi beba. išla sam u privatni lab u petak provjeriti leukocite i usput izvadila betu iako sam mislila da je 11 d.t. prerano da se išta vidi ipak je pokazala 101  :Very Happy: . nemožete zamisliti moje sreće ali sam u subotu ipak morala zbog temp 39 do hitne i rekli su mi da sumnjanju na upalu pluća s desne strane i da moram uzimati antibiotik. bilo mi je teško, rana trudnoća, kako će to sve dijelovati na bebu ali me je dr razuvjerila a i uostalom nisam imala izbora, upala sama ne bi prošla. tako da počela uzimati novocef i odmah mi je bilo bolje, moram ga uzimati još do pon i sutra idem na kontrolu. 
betu sam ponovila u pon i bila je 263 a u srijedu 563. javila sam klinici i dr Mardešić je rekao da je to normalno duplanje bete i sad sam se naručila prvi ultrazvuk 27.6. jedva čekam vidjeti  :Heart: 

cure moje ja još ne mogu da vjerujem da smo imali takvu sreću da nam je uspijelo iz prve, to prvenstveno zahvaljujem dragom Bogu i Gospi kojima sam se molila

----------


## prag

još da kažem OKNP i mare41 da mi je jako žao što vama nije upalilo ovaj put! dat će dragi Bog i upaliti će sljedeći put čvrsto vjerujem!
i đurđa  i Sela i olea i marta kojima prethodi postupak držim fige i samo vjerujte, sve ćemo biti trudne s ovog foruma!
što je s ope i mravica i spa??
faith sad čekamo na tebe!!!!!!

----------


## olea77

Draga Prag,čestitam od srca i drago mi je zbog vas!
želim ti da brzo ozdraviš i uživaš u trudnoci.
pusa

----------


## mare41

Draga prag, čestitam od srca, javila meni ptičica za tebe, ne bi izdržala da ne znam (imala si jako lijepe simptome), nadam se da ćeš brzo ozdravit!

----------


## olea77

mare,jel imaš ti kakav savjet povodu mog pitanja?
moja ref.je na godišnjem do 27.06.,a druga gđa nema vremena da pogleda u moje rješenje da mi kaže šta dalje.
ja sam prenervozna i ne znam kako ću čekati do tada,ne razumijem jel njima toliko teško reći.
jasno mi je da je ivf odbijene ali zašto u obrazloženju piše da ostvarujem pravo na inseminaciju AID,zašto mi nisu onda poslali rješenje na šta imam pravo,sada ne znam kako da postupim a nemam koga pitati?
da pišem žalbu,ali ona se odnosi na ivf ili da napišem dopis da mi pošalju onda rješenje za AID?
Toliko sam ljuta i ne znam kako da postupim?

----------


## mare41

olea, stvarno ne znam šta bih ti rekla, ali mislim da svatko tko ode na godišnji ima zamjenu, tako da mislim da bi trebala inzistirati da ti ta druga referentica odgovori na tvoja pitanja, jedino ti oni u HZZO-u mogu reći šta trebaš napravit.

----------


## olea77

zvala sam je danas tri puta i svaki puta mi je onako "ljubazno" rekla da nazovem kada dođe ref.koja je se potpisala na rješenju i da mi ona ne može pomoći.
mare još malo da te gnjavim,trebam ići vaditi hormone tsh,anti tpo i ostale koje se vade od 2-5 dc,a danas sam dobila ne znam da idem sutra 2dc ili u pon. kada mi je 5 dc,kako ti vadiš ako si vadila?
prošli mj.me uhvatio vikend pa nisam išla.najgore što kod nas ne rade već moram do susjednog grada.
bože kod mene sve komplicirano,a ja tako jednostavna.ha,ha...

----------


## mare41

olea, možeš vadit spolne hormone 2. dan, rađe nego 5., a tsh i protutijela nisu ovisni o danu ciklusa. A da ti probaš u HZZO tražit voditelja odjela ili kako se već zovu? Oni znaju koja je procedura.

----------


## olea77

voditelji postupka su pravnice ona koja je meni potpisala rješenje je gđa Vukelić je na godišnjem a gđa Rajs je rezaposlena,jedino da tražim rukovoditeljicu službe za poslove upravnog postupka gđa Mirković i ona je potpisana na rješenju.
Bojim se da im se ne zamjerim ali baš me briga ionako one ne odlučuju već konzultanti.
Glupo je što moraš zvati i moljakati ali tako je.
Hvala na inf.sutra ću otići izvaditi hormone (meni su ok,ali antitjela su dosta povišena),a kako i ne kada smo stalno pod nekim stresom,samo što jedan problem riješim pojavi se drugi.pitam se dokle?

----------


## mare41

olea, nisam mislila na voditelje postupka nego na voditelje službe, prema tome zovi tu rukovoditeljicu, godišnji nemaju veze s tobom, di bi sve došlo kad bi posao prestajao kad odemo na godišnji.

----------


## Sela

Ajme,vidi foruma!!!Ajme vidi vas,cijeli dan ste tu,a ja pojma nemam da radi. :Shock: 
*Prag* ma sto to ja citam!!!!Cestitam od srca trudnice!!!!
Krasno,krasno!!! :Very Happy: 
*Olea*  s obz da  ti u HZZOu  ne mogu ni savjet dati bez tvoje pravnice(voditeljice postupka) onda,cini mi se,sto god ti
slala u pisanoj formi,novi zahtjev ili zalbu, stajat ce i cekat da se doticna vrati sa godisnjeg.A meni ovo mirisi na novi zahtjev
(ovo je samo moje misljenje)koji ce ici ubrzano.Mislim da mozes pisati nesto tipa pozurnice.
*Đurđa* fantastican ulov termina,odlicno!!!! :Very Happy: 
*Marta* pakiraju se koferi? :Klap:

----------


## Bubzi

Jess! Napokon forum. Shvatila sam da sam teški ovisnik.
Divnih vijesti ima. Prag čestitam i super duplanje bete tete :Very Happy: 
Tko je sljedeći? Je li netko trenutno u Pragu?

----------


## ljiljan79

Prag,čestitam,super!Draga OLEA,ti si bila prva u Petrovoj koja je tražila lijekove, a ja sam ti PRVA koja je tražila lijekove na Svetom Duhu,nemožeš vjerovati ništa oni neznaju o tome da nam trebaju dati lijekove i neznaju kako ih pravdati.Rekli su mi da dođem za tjedan dana sa uputnicom da će se raspitati u Hzzo za to.Neznam da ja zovem ministarstvo ili hzzo ,pitanje da li će oni zvati a ja ću dolaziti za ZG I neću opet ništa obaviti.I KAKO JA MISLIM DA IMA ŽENA koje su na listi za lijekove i čekaju a ja bih trebala dobiti odmah,a to što sam čekala 6 mjeseci RJEŠENJE da bih uopće mogla ići to me nitko ne pita,užas.....

----------


## prag

:Love:  cure hvala vam na podršci 

ja još ne mogu vjerovati da mi se ovo događa, da sam trudna i to da mi je upalilo iz prve i pored toga što sam bila bolesna. 

moram pohvaliti i dr Mardešića koji je jako ljubazan, profesionalan i očigledno super stručan jer sam skužila da na ovom forumu malo je nas iz Pronatala ( blizanac, opa i ja ) i sve smo u njega zatrudnile iz prve. znam da je uzorak malen ali ipak svaka čast doktoru! :Very Happy:

----------


## m arta

Prag, čestitke!  :Very Happy:

----------


## olea77

Ma zovem ja sutra rukovoditelja pravne službe baš me briga netko mi mora reći ša dalje.zar nije glupo da zbog godišnjeg ne možeš dobiti informaciju.
halo da informaciju a ne da riješe.to je stvarno sramota za našu državu i birokraciju fuj samo čekaju da odustanemo ali NE baš sada za inat neću.netkom će dojaditi ali meni neće.
Ljiljan trebaš zvati ministarstvo glasnogovornicu Zoru Lažetu broj imaš na njihovoj wep stranici ali prije toga zovi hzzo dr Dolovski ona ti je zamjenica ravnatelja i objasni problem i zamoli ju da pošalje dopis bolnici kako da postupe jer oni su ti dužni osigurati lijekove.
Mene su pošeno izvozali i išla sam tri puta u zg.,ali sam riješila.Samo budi upporna i ne daj se otepsti,ja sam na kraju zvala i ravnatelja Petrove.
I kada sam taj problem rješila pojavio se novi ali riješit će se.
Grozno je to što nam rade ali to je namjerno samo da odustanemo ali varaju se je kako se kaže što te ne ubije ojača te.
Ako budeš šta trebala samo pitaj.
Sela nema logike da sam na početku i da opet moram moliti dr. u Petrovoj da pise zahtjev za inseminaciju samo zato što nisu odobrili ivf.
ma mene ne buni što su odbili ivf (iako sam se nadala),ali tako je bilo i prvi puta tražili smo ivf,a poslali su odobrenje za inseminaciju.tako da sam mislila ako ne odobre ivf odobrit će inseminaciju kao prije.na novom rješenju piše da odbijaju ivf,ali u obrazloženju navode da ispunjavam uvjete za provođenje postupka AID (inseminacija donor),pa mi je zato nejasno.
Toliko me boli želudac da ne mogu više misliti o tome.

----------


## Ameli

prag čestitam od  :Heart:

----------


## mravic

prag,cestitam na lepoj beti. kod mene beta negativna, idemo ponovo u avgustu. pozzz za sve i puno mi je nedostajao ovaj forum.

----------


## Sela

Jutro forume!!!!Bas je ugodno znati da opet mozemo razmjenjivati info i bodriti se!
Sori *Olea,*ne znam,ne znam sto da ti kazem,zao mi je da sve mora biti tako komplicirano.Zelim ti da 
sve rijesis najbrze moguce!!I sa sto manje sekirancije!
*Mravic* jako mi je zao zbog negativne bete! :Sad: 
Drago mi je da ides ubrzo dalje, ocito ce ljeto biti aktivno i vruce!
Bravo za trbusaste  Pronatalke!!

----------


## mare41

(Nije da hvalim svoje PFC neuspjehe, al kad sam zbrajala PFC trudnice-njih 8 je uspjelo iz prve ili druge, a premali smo mi forumski uzorak za bilo kakve statističke analize, al svaka čast Pronatalu!).

----------


## m arta

danas sam bila na UZV 10 dc endometrij 6 mm
Mirna mi se nije još javila sa odgovorm šta dalje, pa ovdje pitam šta mislite kakva je situacija?
 :Smile:

----------


## gričanka

> malo je nas iz Pronatala ( blizanac, opa i ja ) i sve smo u njega zatrudnile iz prve.


...i ja, i ja ...  :Smile: 
*Prag*, predivno , :Klap:  čestitam od srca i ~~~~~~~~~ za mirnu i dosadnu trudnoću i za trenutak kad ćeš vidjeti  :Heart: !
Svima na ovoj temi ... puno uspjeha, sretan put i veeliki  :Love:

----------


## mare41

m arta, ok je to za 10. dan, do 12. dana će biti 7; 7,5, al po meni bi mogal prijeći na 8 mg estrofema, nije to puno, al ipak moraš pričekat njihov odgovor, sms si slala? Javit će se...
gričankovi, uvijek vas je lijepo vidjeti ovdje :Heart:

----------


## ljiljan79

Draga OLEA,imaš pravo,tko zna kakva im je politika,možda im je cilj da odustanemo. Bitno da oni dijele lijekove sestrama po bolnicama koje idu na IVF,i to  BESPLATNO,-provjerena informacija, a mi nek čekamo kad bude.Krasne nam naše države!

----------


## mravic

meni je 10 dan bio 6 m i rekli su mi 2estrofema ujutru ,1 popodne i 2 uvece. na dan transfera tj 17 dan bio je 9mm

----------


## blizanac

Prag cestitam na pozitivnoj beti zelim ti mirnu í skolsku trudnocu! Ljiljan htjela bih ti reci ja sam iz Bosne nama drzava nista neplaca sami sebi placamo ljekovđ odlazak i IVF,kod vas je super,meni je hvala bogu uspjelo iz prve  a da nije ja nemam novca za drugi put.Kod nas je drzava grozna.Curama u priprđmi za ivf SRETNO I PUNO POZITIVNIH BETA DA BUDE OVO LJETO!

----------


## mare41

blizanac, baš mi je bilo palo napamet da druge države ne plaćaju, jel tako i u Srbiji i u Crnoj Gori? Kod nas je donacija uvedena u zakon, al pošto nema uvjeta da se kod nas radi, pokrivaju troškove liječenja u  inozemstvu.

----------


## venddy

Prag prekrasna vijest, čestitam na krasnoj beti

----------


## ljiljan79

Blizanac, ja sam sebi platila prvi put i nije mi uspjelo  nažalost ,dok još nisam znala da imam pravo tražiti HZZO a saznala sam putem ovog foruma.Drago mi je što si ti imala tu sreću,nadam se da će meni idući put biti plodan.

----------


## blizanac

Ljiljan da hoce i tebi i ostalim curama naredni postupak biti uspjesan.Ja sam hvala bogu imala srecu oplodilo se 6 na dan trasfera samo 2 i eto oba se primia.Mare u Bosni nema nista da ti drzava plati vjeruj mi i sad neki ljek koji mi ginekolog propise moram platiti.Sto se tice Srbije i C.Gore stvarno neznam,al ovdje je sve uzas.

----------


## m arta

> meni je 10 dan bio 6 m i rekli su mi 2estrofema ujutru ,1 popodne i 2 uvece. na dan transfera tj 17 dan bio je 9mm


nisam se stigla javiti...
zvala me  Mirna i meni je rekla da povećam jutarnju i večernju dozu na 2 x
i u ponedjeljak još jedan UZV, za potvrdu.


*mare*, ja sam ti djevica u horoskopu i kad ne mogu unaprijed nešto isplanirati sva se izbezumim, a još i dr-a za UZV moram mjenjati zbog godišnjeg i svašta nešto, joj...
 :Cool:

----------


## olea77

naravno i šefica uzela godišnji.izgleda da su svi već danas zbrisali i pospajali sve neradne dane.
blago nama kada se tako radi.
strpit ću se tjedan dana i onda krećem u akciju,nadam se da će biti dobre volje kada se vrate sa poduljeg odmora.
ugodan vikend svima.

----------


## đurđa76

olea ako ti išta znači ja sam im pisala požurnicu i mislim da je ipak odradila svoje jer sam predala papire 17.3., nakon mjesec dana su mi poslali da sam ispunila na krivoj tiskanici pa sam morala sve ispočetka ali sam nakon toga tražila požurnicu,i uglavnom krajem četvrtog mjeseca su mi poslali da moramo ponoviti spermiogram,to je trajalo desetak dana,ali  nakon što sam im to dostavila oko 10.5. dobila sam rješenje 1.ili 2.6.,s tim da su oni već 30.5 poslali mail u PFC da garantiraju plaćanje,tako da mislim da je ipak to bilo povezano sa požurnicom obzirom da sam ja mislila da mi rješenje neće doći prije kraja 6 mjeseca(imaju 60 dana da odgovore ali se broji od kad predaš svu papirologiju)
u svakom slučaju vjerujem da ćeš morat predati ponovo zahtjev i ako će biti takav scenarij ja bi svakako tražila i žurno rješavanje

----------


## simicv

Bok cure!
Konačno je forum proradio. Pozdrav svima!

Olea, nisi ni prva, a na žalost niti posljednja sa kojom se igraju u fondu.
Budi dosadna. Imaš prava, ne mogu ti ih uzeti. Mrzjeti će te, i kada im dosadiš, dati će ti 
sve što mogu samo da te se riješe. Ali moraš imati konjske živce.
Nije im neka fora. Možda bi ambicioznije RODE mogle "posjetiti" g.Javnog pravobranitelja-Klarića.

Meni su osobno "propadali" postupci zbog Uskrsa, Božića, sada će mi uletjeti i godišnji odmori.
Kao da rađam Mesiju! To moje dijete uporno da se začme
za blagdane. Kako god da organiziram zakačiti ću neradni dan.

Iz Pronatala,ni pisma ni razglednice. Sve sam administrativne dileme riješila prije masovne seobe
slavena na jug.
Ako netko ima optimistična iskustva sa čekanjem termina nakon jamstvenog pisma, neka se javi.
Pozdrav

----------


## simicv

Draga Venddy
na ovom forumu je bilo i karcinoma koji su uspješno odstranjeni i ženska je već dugo mama.
Izliječi miom, može te koštati ploda. Malo se strpi, riješi probleme i uspjeh je tu.
Moja frendica je imala slično, malo endokrinologije, i sve pet. Kći joj je Lora, tako nekako.
Ma da te šalju i na zahvat, nemoj paničariti.
Probleme moraš riješiti prije postupka inače bacaš novac i vrijeme.
(To mi je davnih dana rekao dr. Jukić)

----------


## prag

hi cure 
hvala vam svima na čestitkama! :Love: 
uz vas sam mislima a i svaku večer pomolim se i za vas sve. 
samo budite uporne i sve ćemo uspijeti!

mravic žao mi je, drži se i nema odustajanja!

m arta što se tiče endometrija, ja smatram da je meni dosta pomogao sok od cikle ( BIO iz Dm - popila bih bocu 0,5l dnevno ) i svježi ananas ( pola dnevno). meni su bili pojačali dozu estrofema na 10 mg i dobro sam podnijela. pa se nemoj bojati ako i tebi pojačaju dozu estrofema. također već smo pisali na forumu za taj endometrij, klinike traže 8 mm ali bilo je puno slučajeva da je upalilo i sa endo manjim od toga. 
samo slušaj kliniku i uzimaj ovo prirodno, nije na odmet. 
meni je endo 12 dan bio 9 mm a na transferu 24 dan nije dr ni rekao debljinu samo je rekao da je savršena maternica.

----------


## prag

evo pisale ste nešto o plaćanju postupka u drugim državama, sa mnom na transferu su bile 2 žene iz Beograda i rekle su mi da njima država ništa ne plaća ( nešto malo su dobili od grada ).

----------


## m arta

*prag*, hvala na savjetu.
ja pijem isto tu ciklu iz DM-a. al ne mogu ga cijelog dnevno popit, ostane čaša za sutradan, pa tako iz dana u dan....
i pojedemo dnevno jedan ananas, svježi MM i ja (al on samo okrajke meni ostavi večinu   :Smile:  ) , pa se zeza kako će on imati isto dobar endometrij. :Smile: 
i pijem Jusijev (jamnica) sok od anansa, jer mi je super za žeđ.
za sad mi je povećan estrofen sa 6 na 8
nadam se dobrom nalazu u ponedjeljak, tako da se onda pakujemo u utorak na srijedu put Praga.  :Smile:

----------


## mravic

srecno m arta i da nam se vratis trudna

----------


## m arta

*mravic*, hvala i ja tebi želim više sreće u 08.mj.  :Smile:

----------


## m arta

molim pomoć u vezi autobusnih linija u PRgu. ovaj put imamo smještaj u Prag 10 i do prvog tramvaja imamo cca 10-15 min pješke, ali ispred hotela je autobusna stanica, pa sam se htjela informirati o busnim linijama.
za tramvaj znam sve, ali za bus ne mogu ništa naći.

----------


## milivoj73

http://www.dpp.cz/en/
ovo je stranica javnog prijevoza u Pragu (GPP za osječane,ZET za zagrepčance...)
ima dolje na stranici tablica "Find a connection" u koju se upiše polazište i odredište i sve fino ispiše...ako više volite karte kliknete na Map i bude karta...btw najpreciznije karte Praga koje sam poslije koristio za sve ostale potrebe...
m arta ak ti komplicirano pošalji mi na pp gdje ste pa ti nađem...

----------


## Sela

Je,*Milivoji* odlicna je ta web stranica,precizni su kao Nijemci! :Wink:

----------


## venddy

simicv hvala ti na postu nade, i mislim se pozabavit s problemom, u srijedu imam pregled pa ćemo više znati o kakvom se miomu radi i što dalje činiti. Nakon par dana kome, ponovo sam se nabrijala na borbu. Drugo ionako nije moguće

----------


## m arta

*milivoj*, već si mi dao tu stranicu  :Smile:  , al kako malo štekam sa engl, nisam mogla odmah skontati, al sinoć sam si dala malo više truda i nadošla. 
problem mi je ovaj; 
kad smo bili u 03.mj. smo sve išli pješice i tramvajem, i to je super. i na google mapu ih ima upisano (mislim na tramvaje i brojeve)  i na svakoj tramvajskoj stanici pišu i brojevi tramvaja i stanice gdje staju. 
ali na busnim stanicama ništa ne piše, tj. kako znati koji brojevi staju na određenim stanicama i općenito gdje voze koji brojevi, koje zone......

ja jesam upisala polazište i odredište, ali moram upisati i sat, pa mi izbacilo 100 mogućnosti na nekoliko stranica.
nadala sam se da imaju nešto jednostavnije.
al dobro, uzet ću si malo više vremena da to istražim i isprintam, da mi je lakše tamo kad dođemo.
 :Smile:

----------


## mare41

m arta, i podzemnom je vrlo jednostavno, sretno, držim fige do neba!!!!!!

----------


## simicv

Oho, imam i smajliće :Smile: 

Venddy, miom stvarno nije razlog za brigu. To se rješava vrlo jednostavno, a ne mora ni biti neki problem.
No, kada zatrudniš, on raste sa plodom, ponekada, valjda zbog hormona.
I stvarno sam uvjerena da ćeš riješititi i njega i začeće u ovoj godini.

Mene zanima, kako mi je ovo prva donacija js, koji me sve lijekovi očekuju.
Znam za estrofem. Da li prakticiraju na Pronatalu i Fragmin injekcije?
Na zadnjoj IVF sam ih dobivala. Pretpostavljam da se koristi i utrogestan.
Može informacija iskusnijih! :Love:

----------


## m arta

*mare*, tamo ne prolazi podzemna, nažalost. bliži mi je tramvaj ili kombinacija sa busom. 
hvala! :Smile:

----------


## Sela

Pozz cure!
*Marta* u kojem si hotelu i kojoj ulici-ako ti Milivoj nije pomogao,potrudit cemo se mi.Naravno da moras upisati i vrijeme polaska,ali to nije presudno
toliko-ako sve uredno napravis,izbaci ti i popis stanica kroz koje prolazis.Cini mi se da si rekla Absolutum ili tako nekako..jel?

----------


## Cannisa

Pozz cure i dečki, nadam se da me primate u vaše češko društvo. I mi smo odlučili vašim utabanim putevima krenuti po naše malo zlato, zato vas molimo da nam pomognete ,ako negdje zalutamo....

----------


## mare41

Cannisa, dobro nam došla i samo pitaj što te zanima. Što se tiče PFC-a rade do kraja 6. mj. (u 7. su na godišnjem) pa stigneš napisalti Mirni mail s vasim željama, a druge cure će ti reći kako radi Pronatal.

----------


## Sela

A Mirna je na godisnjem u 8.mjesecu pa ce prepiske malo stekati.

----------


## mare41

Sela, pa kako to da nisu svi zajedno na godišnjem? Ili Mirna ima 2 mjeseca godišnjeg? Ne kužim.

----------


## Sela

Tako mi je sama rekla,ne znam...koliko sam shvatila klinika nije na kolektivnom go,dr L  je u 7.mjesecu,a Mirna je u 8.mjesecu.

----------


## ivica_k

> Pozz cure i dečki, nadam se da me primate u vaše češko društvo. I mi smo odlučili vašim utabanim putevima krenuti po naše malo zlato, zato vas molimo da nam pomognete ,ako negdje zalutamo....


pozz, mi smo se friško vratili s konzultacija u pfc kod dr. L....možeš me pitati sve što te zanima na pp, ili uživo na kavici, sugrađanke smo

----------


## Cannisa

Dobro nema veze, nama se trenutno i ne žuri, moram svejedno čekati 6 mj.

----------


## mare41

Cannisa, ne vjerujem da ćeš morati toliko čekati, jer koliko sam zapamtila, nisi imala puno j.s. na prošloj stimulaciji, najbolje da im pišeš dok se ne odu zasluženo odmarati pa ćeš vidjeti. (morat ću bez Mirne rješavati 8. mjesec, valjda će ići bez nje).

----------


## m arta

*Sela*, pomogao mi je i milivoj, a i sama sam već nadošla, ma ja malo kompliciram gdje ne treba, ali.... :Smile: 


*cannisa*, sve sam ti već rekla, al kako kažu cure samo pitaj i ne brini. :Smile:

----------


## milivoj73

ivica_k, m arta, Cannisa a da mi organiziramo osječko-prašku kavu  :Smile: 
da vas ova moja trudnica popraši sa trudničkom prašinom  :Smile:

----------


## hop

Cure stigli su moji nalazi, moj amh je 5.5 a ref,interval je od 0-75-5 pmol, vadila na vuk vrhovcu, mislim da mi je amh grozan za 28 godina,a što mi je čudno fsh i lh su mi grozni isto a uvijek su bili super, tj prije 3mj isto super i prije toga kada sam uvijek vadila a sada fsh 8.06, a ide od 3.85-8.78. a lh 1.64 a ide od 2.12-10.9, pa neznam što se desilo i na šta to upučuje.,  ai estreadio mi je u granicama ali višlji njega sam vadila 5dc, a ove 2 dc.
Svim curama želim svu sreću i d aostvare svoje snove.

----------


## mare41

hop, ko te vodi u ZG? Trebala bi prije ciklusa stimulacije otići pogledat antralne i vjerujem da će ti povećati stimulaciju. Znaš i sama da AMH nije dobar za tvoje godine, ali i s takvim AMH 5 jajnih stanica, koliko si imala prošli put, je dobar rezultat. FSH je ok.

----------


## hop

Mare vodio me je dr Lučinger, ali on mi je bio preskup i bila sam kod njega i na pregledu 3dc i 8dc kada bi se mogli vidjeti, i rekao je da bi mi on dao 21 menopur i suprefact, ali sam ja od doktorice Sonje uzela protokol i primila 21 gonal i cetrotide i bilo je 5 jjanih stanica i tri su se oplodile..
Pisala sam doktorici i poslala joj nalaze, pitala sam ju za antralne pa ćemo vidjeti, nezgodno mi je jedino što nisam iz zg, a u mom gradu nema mpo doktora, ali moj doktor mi je radio zadnju folikulometriju kada sam u 3mj išla na ivf i supe rje napravio isto tak j ei doktorica vidjela kada sam došla u Prag, a neznam ko bi me i mogao u zg ako bi išla u 7mj pratiti, kod dr Lučingera nebi više, a uzela bi od doktorice protokol opet što bi mi ona sada dala na osnovu nalaza, neznam ni sama, što da radim.
Mare, a kako to da su mi s efsh ilh tako naglo promjenili i tolika daje razlika omjer između njih, zbog čega je to, da le to pokazatelj menopauze odjednom ili nije bilo taj ciklus ovulacije, od čega je tako daje fsh 8.06, a lh 1.64?

----------


## hop

Joj zabunila sam se u 8 mj bi išli.

----------


## mare41

ma hop, kakva menopauza :Smile: , samo malo slabija ovarijska rezerva, zato i dobiješ manje jajnih stanica nego što bi godinama trebala, al svejedno ih ima dovoljno.  FSH je promjenjiv i možda je sad bio samo lošiji ciklus, a nije ti povišen, još je ok. Napravi onda kako ti naša doktorica kaže, al bilo bi dobro pogledati antralne negdje u ZG (vili radi do kraja 7. mjeseca) pa onda na folikulometrije kod tog doktora iz tvog mjesta koji ti je radio i zadnji put.

----------


## hop

Hvala ti mare, baš nekak si me smirila, budem vidjela još što doktorica kaže, jer nju je dosta interesirao amh.
Još jedno pitanjce, koji dan ciklusa bi bilo dobro pogledati antralne?
I žao mi što Mirne nema u 8.mj, joj uff, falit će mi kako ću, ona nam je i hotel rezervirala, budem vidjela kako ćemo!

----------


## mare41

Antralne je najbolje pogledati krajem ciklusa prije stimulacije, aj javi šta dr kaže, baš me zanima hoće li ti pojačati gonale ili promijeniti na menopure.

----------


## olea77

pozdrav cure,
i ja vadila hormone 2 dc zbog kontrole štitnjače.
slabo se i ja razumijem u to a čitam što je hop napisala,meni je FSH 5.9 (jedino ne kužim vrijednost piše folikularna faze 3,50-12.5,ovulacija 4.70-21.5,luteinska faza 1.70-7.70,postmenopauza 26-135).
LH mi je 2.9 isto piše u vrijednostima folikularna faza 2.4-12.6,ovulacija 14.0-96.0,luteinska faza 1.0-11.4 i postmenopauza 7.7-58.5)
TSH mi je 1.34.
meni su antitjela povišena anti TG mi je 891.4 (vrijednosti 0.00-5.61) i
                                    anti TPO MI JE 49.5(vrijednosti 0.00-4.11),a bila su mi i veća anti tg bio 1000,a anti tpo 86.0
mare ako ti nije problem komentiraj i moje nalaze jer i ja ne znam.
šta bi mi bez naše mare,pusa

----------


## Cannisa

> ivica_k, m arta, Cannisa a da mi organiziramo osječko-prašku kavu 
> da vas ova moja trudnica popraši sa trudničkom prašinom


To bi bilo dobro, i bile bi jako zahvalne na trudničkoj prašini

----------


## olea77

Simicv,hvala na potpori,zvat ću poslije ovih praznika i razmišljam da se i žalim na rješenje kako nisu odobrili ivf nemam šta izgubiti na aid svakako imam pravo.
ljiljan jel ima šta kod tebe novo jesi zvala hzzo za lijekove ili ministarstvo?

----------


## hop

Javim mare i ja jedva čekam da vidim šta će doktorica reći na to sve!

----------


## rose

evo da se i ja javim ko padobranac...
vidim da pišete da je mirna u 8 mjesec na go,meni je u mailu napisala da su svi na go od 11-31.07 a iza rade normalno pa sad neznam...

----------


## olea77

i ja sam mišljenja da bi bilo dobro da RODE pomognu oko pravnih savjeta vezano za hzzo jer oni nama moru reći šta hoće a mi nemamo znanja vezano za pravne stvari.
zato molim nekakav kontakt za pravna pitanja i pomoć.hvala

----------


## ljiljan79

OLEA,evo baš sam danas zvala na sveti duh,sutra sam trebala doći  u zg sva sreća da nisam, jer bi me ljubazno otkantali,zovem ja danas i pitam da li su nešto saznali u vezi lijekova i meni sestra kaže da njihova uprava nezna ništa o tome i da im nije došao nikakav dopis ,spomenula sa onaj dopis od 2010.godine.U stilu otkud mi to,te da nazovem krajem ovog tjedna ili početak idućeg,meni se podignuo tlak i ja nazovem dr.Dolovski i ljubazno mi rekla da im napišem dopis i faksiram te da će im oni poslati dopis.Spomenula je da je bio takav slučaj u petrovoj pretpostavljam da si to ti bila.Zamisli,hvala ti od tebe sam puno naučila dala si mi podršku,sad ću vidjeti što će se dalje odigravati.

----------


## olea77

ma draga ništa od toga što ti kažu u bolnici.ja imala u rukama dopis od hzzo-a na kojem su napisali da mi u bolnici trebaju dati lijekove i njima fakturirati pa ni onda nisam ništa riješila dok dr.Dolovski nije nazvala ravnatelja Petrove i rekla mu i onda dok je on preneo dr i to je potrajalo par dana.
Ja ne znam šta je njima ponašaju se kao da su pali sa marsa.
nemoj ti ići u zg dok sve točno provjeriš.
dr.Dolovski će tebi poslati dopis i isto tako u bolnicu i onda kada dobiješ nazovi bolnicu i provjeri da li su oni dobili i jel im jasno kako da pravdaju ljekove.ne daj da te sestre smuvaju jer one ne znaju za dopis koji stoji na stolu u kadrovskoj pa provjeri kod njih ili najbolje razgovaraj sa dr koji ti je pisao zahtjev (ako ti se javi mene se doktorica danima izbjegavala javiti na telefon i na kraju kada sam svima dodijala a zvala sam tri dana zaredom od 8-13 svakih sat vremena).
Na kraju sam zvala ministarstvo i dr.Dolovski i dok ona nije nazvala Petrovu nisu ništa riješili.i poslije toga sam zvala i rečeno mi je da dođem po lijekove.
u svakom slučaju nemoj ići u zg dok ti ne kažu da možeš doći po lijekove(ja išla tri puta i nisam ništa riješila).
naoružaj se strpljenjem i riješit češ ti to ako sam mogla ja i ti češ.Nažalost nekto mora biti prvi i probiti led,ja u petrovoj ti na sv.duhu.
ja se čudim da oni ne znaju i kada mi kažu da nisu imali takvih slučaju a dolke žene idu u Prag na donaciju.

----------


## mare41

olea, FSH i LH su ti super. Jel ti imaš dg Hashimoto, jesi na euthyroxu?

----------


## m arta

pozdrav svima, današnji nalaz je endometria je 8,5 mm,
ali mi se Mirna opet ne javlja, pa se nadam da ide sve po planu, iako bi sutra trebala početi sa utrogestanom, pa bi voljela imati potvrdu.

----------


## ljiljan79

Neznam ni meni tu nije ništa jasno,al dobro.Rješit ću ja to,nadam se.. :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## missixty

Marta sretno, mislim na sve vas! 
Jesi slala Mirni mail ili sms? Ja sam joj u posljednje vrijeme slala sms ili pisala direktno dr.L na e-mail pa bi mi se brže javili.

----------


## olea77

da dg je Hashimoto,ali nepijem nikakve lijekove dr.kaže da ne treba dok je TSH dobar.
ne znam jel ti to može praviti probleme vezano za trudnoću?
kod mene je to nasljedno jer i moja mama ima problema sa štitnjačom.

----------


## m arta

> Marta sretno, mislim na sve vas! 
> Jesi slala Mirni mail ili sms? Ja sam joj u posljednje vrijeme slala sms ili pisala direktno dr.L na e-mail pa bi mi se brže javili.



ćao, missixty, jesam sve to, al evo javila se malo prije. kaže da je gužva, pa nije stigla, al će mi se još sutra ujutro javiti. uglavnom sve o.k. 
i ja sam baš mislila na tebe sada kako se spremamo ponovo u Prag, a i na hop.  :Heart: 
čitam da ona obavlja pretrage...
ja sam se dogovorila sa Mirnom da kod njih izvadim krv na AMH, a nosim im i najnovije hormone. prolaktin je sad o.k. a valjda i ostalo, vidjet ću šta će reći dr L.
vi ste dobro? :Smile:

----------


## olea77

dr mare (šalim se),jel moj hashimoto može praviti probleme oko trudnoće?
gin.mi je rekao dok mi je tsh u normali da ne trebam lijekove.
dobro je što su antitjela opala malo od zadnji puta.
hashimoto je upala štitnjače koja se prije ili poslije odrazi na štitnjaču pa trebaju lijekovi do kraja života ili operacija.
pitala ga kako mogu smanjiti antitjela ali kaže da je to imuno i kako je došlo tako može i proći a ne mora i onda napada štitnjaču pa trebaju lijekovi.
nije mi neki odgovor,tako da za sada pratim hormone svaka 3 mj.
marta želim ti sreću u Pragu i da ovaj puta uspije!

----------


## m arta

olea77, hvala!

----------


## ivica_k

> evo da se i ja javim ko padobranac...
> vidim da pišete da je mirna u 8 mjesec na go,meni je u mailu napisala da su svi na go od 11-31.07 a iza rade normalno pa sad neznam...


i ja imam ovakvu informaciju

----------


## mare41

olea, sve je tako kako si napisala za Hashimoto,
m arta, kad idete na put? Aj nam onda provjeri kako Mirna (ne) radi preko ljeta, sretnoooooooooo!

----------


## đurđa76

cure,vi koje ste išle preko HZZO-a,da li ste nakon dobivenog rješenja išta njima javljale,konkretno datum predviđenog postupka ili je to klinika odradila,pitala sam Mirnu ali mi nije baš najjasniji odgovor dala.ono što mene zanima obzirom da su uz rješenje dali i garantno pismo za plaćanje(doduše naslovljeno na kliniku)i na njemu piše da treba javiti datum planiranog liječenja,pa sad ne znam da li im i ja trebam što javiti,kad sam pitala Mirnu ona mi je odgovorila da mi sa plaćanjem nemamo ništa ali mi nije rekla za ovo pa sad nisam sigurna da ne bi što propustila

----------


## m arta

*mare*, idemo noćas i vraćamo se u ponedjeljak. to nam je usput i mali godišnji.
provjerit ću za Mirnu.
hvala! :Smile:

----------


## mravic

srecno

----------


## prag

> Oho, imam i smajliće
> 
> Venddy, miom stvarno nije razlog za brigu. To se rješava vrlo jednostavno, a ne mora ni biti neki problem.
> No, kada zatrudniš, on raste sa plodom, ponekada, valjda zbog hormona.
> I stvarno sam uvjerena da ćeš riješititi i njega i začeće u ovoj godini.
> 
> Mene zanima, kako mi je ovo prva donacija js, koji me sve lijekovi očekuju.
> Znam za estrofem. Da li prakticiraju na Pronatalu i Fragmin injekcije?
> Na zadnjoj IVF sam ih dobivala. Pretpostavljam da se koristi i utrogestan.
> Može informacija iskusnijih!


hi, 
ja sam bila na donaciji j.s. u Pronatala, od lijekova je estrofem s prvim danom menzesa u ciklusu u kojem je postupak ( počnu s dozom od 6 mg pa povećavaju ako ti endo ne raste dovoljno ) , utrogestan 3x2 vaginalno od dana punkcije donorke i prednizon 1/2 dnevno. estrofem i utrogestan se uzimaju do 14 tjedna trudnoće, od 12 tj se postupeno smanjuju. a prednizon je dr rekao da je dovoljno jedna kutija tj 40 dana.

----------


## prag

cure koje idete prvi put također bih vam preporučila da pred polazak pitate koje sve lijekove trebate uzimati u narednom periodu pa da ponesete sa sobom i da tamo ne kupujete. npr ja sam na forumu skužila ovo za utrogestan i lijepo sam pitala Danicu koliko će mi trebati da znam uzeti od svoje dr jer ovdje se dobije na recept besplatno a tamo bih morala kupovati.

----------


## prag

> cure,vi koje ste išle preko HZZO-a,da li ste nakon dobivenog rješenja išta njima javljale,konkretno datum predviđenog postupka ili je to klinika odradila,pitala sam Mirnu ali mi nije baš najjasniji odgovor dala.ono što mene zanima obzirom da su uz rješenje dali i garantno pismo za plaćanje(doduše naslovljeno na kliniku)i na njemu piše da treba javiti datum planiranog liječenja,pa sad ne znam da li im i ja trebam što javiti,kad sam pitala Mirnu ona mi je odgovorila da mi sa plaćanjem nemamo ništa ali mi nije rekla za ovo pa sad nisam sigurna da ne bi što propustila


hi đurđa

ja sam zvala hzzo prije polaska da ih pitam moram li javiti točan dan postupka ali je gđa Rajs rekla da nema potrebe već samo po povratku da im pošaljem kopiju otpusnog pisma ( dr Mardešić je dok smo ležale nakon postupka svima napisao otpusno).
a jamstveno pismo sam dala u klinici ono jutro pred transfer ( imaš na hrvatski i češki ) i klinika se naplaćuje od hzzo na temelju toga jamstvenog pisma ( Danica je rekla da oni hzzo također uz jamstveno pošalju i otpusno ).

----------


## olea77

đurđa,ne trebaš ti ništa javljati u hzzo,pfc s njima kontaktira.
bitno je da obaviš postupak u roku 60 dana koliko piše na rješenju,ako nečeš stići u tome roku onda tražiš da ti produže.
ponesi orginal rješenje u pfc i garantno pismo iako hzzo i njima šalje,a pfc njih obavijesti kada planiraju postupak tako da ti ne trebaš ništa javljati u hzzo,bar sam ja tako.
marta sretno i provjeri sa mirnom za godišnji.
svima ugodan ovaj produženi vikend i odmorite se.

----------


## Sela

*Marta* sretno u postupku!
Ah curke,meni je zao sto sam podigla laganu paniku zbog Mirninog go,ali pouzdano mi je to rekla.
Cijenila bih da to Marta provjeri pa da javi cim sazna jer ne bih htjela da me poslije kunete  :Sad: 
Svima pusa,i Sretno vam ljeto!!!! :Klap:

----------


## đurđa76

hvala vam svima na odgovorima

----------


## m arta

*Sela*, hvala i provjerit ću!

----------


## faith79

veliki pozdrav curke 
ja još uvijek mislila da smo u blokadi, pa i nisam dolazila na forum....Evo ja doma lijepo uživam, na bolovanju, išćekujem rezultat koji će biti u ponedjeljak 27.06. Sve je prošlo u najboljem redu, ubacili mi lijepa dva embrija....stvarno smo uživali U Pragu jer smo imali pet dana slobodnog, tek u subotu je bio transfer ( prošao je u anjboljem redu )....a u nedjelju pičili doma. PFC super, dr.L fenomenalna, Mirna također...stvarno nismo imali nikakvih problema..Kaj se tiče hotela Extol Inn imali smo tramvajem nekih 10 min do bolnice (4 stanice ), za sedam dana platili smo 413€ s doručkom + parking 6€ po danu. Kupili smo si karte 5-dnevne za javni prijevoz i lijepo se vozili, metro pa malo tramvaj...i bilo nam je zakon.

----------


## faith79

olea draga sorry nisam ti ništa odgovorila pošto je pao server još kad sam bila u Pragu, da kod nas je trebala biti punkcija u ponedjeljak, pa u srijedu i onda nakraju je bila u četvrtak ( donorka nešto nije baš dobro reagirala zato se i čekalo)a transfer u subotu, zato smo i imali malo više nepredviđenih slobodnih dana. Normalno nama je to "teško palo".

----------


## Sela

Hello *Faith* jel ce ti 27.6.biti 17.dan i beta?Pokusavam zakljuciti  da sad ne citam stare postove..hehhe
U svakom slucaju sve dobro zvuci i mirisis mi na.... :Very Happy:

----------


## olea77

faith,nema veze što se nisi javila bitno je da je sve prošlo dobro sada samo da beta bude pozitivna i biti će bingo!
držimo fige da bude.
znaći hotel vas ispao po danu 59 e+parking posebno,zar nije onda Belvedere jeftiniji 50 e a u istoj je ulici kao i pfc?

----------


## simicv

Prag, hvala na informaciji.
Imala sam već prije problema sa tim plaćanjem lijekova. Dijete je super stvar, i dala bih sve novce za klinca, ali meni lova treba i kada dijete dođe na svijet. I dan danas otplaćujem kredite neuspjelih oplodnji.

----------


## medeni

od srca čestitam svima koje su uspjele u svojo borbi i sada nose svoje cure i dečke ispo svog srca, dobro ih čuvajte i ljubite.Svima onima koje se i dalje trude želim reći neka budu ustrajne i da nakon padova uvijek ima uspona i da će sve biti u redu u konačnici.
Redovito vas pratim ali eto malo pišem.Htjela bih vam reći da sam i ja dobila rješenje hzzo-a, pozitivno, za IVF doniranom spermom u Pronatalu!Tako samo sretni ja i moj muž, dogovor s dr. Mardešićom je pao za 8.mj.Sada malo predaha i mora za put pod noge.Ovo nam je prvi konkretni korak i ushićeni smo.da nije bilo vas ja to rješenje ne bih imala, vaši savjeti su me do toga doveli, stoga svima HVALA!

----------


## olea77

pozdrav medeni,drago mi je da si se javila i da krećete u akciju.
nemoj me krivo svatiti drago mi je da su vam odobrili ivf ali kako  to da ti je hzzo odmah odobrilo ivf a ne inseminaciju,jesu ti jajovodi prohodni?
jeste imali koji postupak prije?
pitam jer mi imamo isti problem azzo,a meni i uglavnom curama odobre prvo inseminaciju ako su jajovod prohodni (zapravo prvo 6 pokušaja inseminacije),a onda tek odobre ivf.

----------


## medeni

olea,
ni ja nisam znala što očekivati od rješenja ali valjda je bilo odlučujuće što mi je HSG pokazao opstrukciju lijevog jajovoda.Svašta sam očekivala - da me šalju na laparo i odobre inseminaciju.kad me dr. iz hzzo-a zvala da dostavim AMH i još neke nalaze rekla je da su odustali od laparo.Sva sreća..Nedavno kad sam zvala da vidim u kojoj je fazi sve rekli su da čekaju odgovor 3. konzultanta, dvojica već odlučili i eto nakon 15- ak dana stiglo rješenje.

----------


## medeni

...zaboravila sam reći da nikad nismo imali ni jedan postupak.Suprugu uvijek bila nula na s-gramu,TESE to potvrdio a na donaciju se odlučili tek lani u 8.mj. nakon nalaza TESE.

----------


## olea77

Bitno da su oni vama odobrili ivf,sada samo polako i smireno.Pronatal je ok i dr Mardešić (ja bila jednom kod njega na inseminaciji),a klinika je smještena u šumici baš mir i tišina.
Želim vam sreću i da uspije od prvi puta!

----------


## medeni

Hvala Olea na željama :Smile: .Ne opterećujem se kada će uspjeti, bit ćemo uporni.Nama je i ovo veliki korak, dosad sam znala sve o IVF- u samo u teoriji.Bili smo u Pronatalu lani kad je mm imao operaciju TESE i tada smo bili na konzultacijama u vezi donacije sperme.Zadovoljna sam svima tamo.Dr. Mardešić nas je primio iako nismo imali zakazan termin konzultacija.Muž je najviše oduševljen dr. Sobotkom koji ga je operirao.predivan čovjek.
Olea, nadam se da ćeš i ti uskoro završiti priču s hzzo-om , strahota koliko te gnjave s rješenjima.Želim ti svu sreću.

----------


## Sela

*Medeni* potpuno razumijem tvoju srecu!!Nadam se da cete uspjeti iz prvog puta!Ako i ne ,sad HZZO ima vase papire i dokle je manjkavog
hrvatskog MPO zakona,vi mozete pokusavati!Uopce ne sumnjam da cete uspjeti!Pozz

----------


## mare41

medeni, puno sreće vam želim!
faith, draga, držim fige!!!!!
m arta, čekat ćemo nestrpljivo tvoje javljanje.
Mene sad docekao mail od dr Sonje od sinoc, tako nesto sucutno, a opet puno nade i podrske za slijedeći postupak nisam davno pročitala, pogotovo ne od doktora, zaista je divna.

----------


## olea77

Hvala medeni :Smile: 
sela,mare i ostali pozdrav i uživajte u ljetu.
danas je prekrasan dan i neču izlaziti iz bazena i naravno sunčati jajnike da bolje funkcioniraju ha,ha.

----------


## mare41

olea, hvala na lijepim željama, svima nam treba odmor i opuštanje. Ne mogu ne napomenuti da otkad su me počeli zezati cervikalni brisevi izbjegavam bazene u širokom luku, a do tad su svi, u bližoj i široj okolici, bili moji. Nadam se da svi ovdje mislimo na  povremene briseve, pogotovo ako nisu sterilni i Papa test, bez obzira što nas to Češka ne traži, valjda misle da se podrazumijeva.

----------


## simicv

Bok cure!
Meni se već mjesec dana Pronatal ne javlja iako je poslano garantno pismo. Da li znate kada im je godišnji, i da li Danica uopće radi.

----------


## olea77

mare,ni ja ne volim javne bazene i ne idem baš zbog tih bakterija.mi smo kupili veliki bazen i stavili ga u dvorište na travu gdje se kupamo samo moj muž i ja.
simicv,zovi kliniku mora se netko javiti ili zovi Danicu na mobitel.Baš zbog takvih stvari mislim da je pfc profesionalniji kaka god sam slala mail ili zvala uvijek mi je Mirna odgovorili ili doktorica ako ne odmah odgovorila bi najkasnije nakon dan-dva.Ja sam od Mirne prvo saznala da mi je hzzo odobrio postupak a tek onda za dva dana došlo je poštom rješenje.
simicv,budi uporna i zovi jer glupo je da te se ne javljajiu a dobili su gar.pismo.

----------


## medeni

Sela,Mare, hvala na željama.Uživajte u ljetu, napunite baterije za nove uspjehe.Naravno i svi ostali...
simicv, kad sam ja pokušala kontaktirati Danicu, odgovorio mi je dr. Mardešić i rekao da je Danica odsutna do 4.7.Ja sam s njim razmijenila mail upravo zbog garantnog pisma pa mislim da se njemu možeš bez problema javiti.I odgovara zaista brzo.Godišnji nije spominjao a mi idemo u 8.mj. u Pronatal.

----------


## simicv

Cure puno vam hvala.
Javiti ću što je bilo

----------


## prag

ja nisam nikad imala problema u komunikaciji s pronatalom. uvijek mi je danica a i sam doktor odgovorili u roku 24h. 
danica je na godišnjem pa probaj direktno na dr e-mail pronatal@mbox.vol.cz

----------


## faith79

cure hvala vam od srca, ja se nadam uspjehu.... :Smile:  
olea ne znam za Belvedere cure baš i nisu o njemu imale neka dobra iskustva....mada je fakat blizu al po meni nema ti veze neka blizine bolnice....ja sam se bojala poslije transfera ići do hotela tramvajem, pa sam pitala dr.L rekla je da nema problema, sat vremena si odležiš tamo i sve je ok.
27.06. mi je 17 dan i neću vaditi betu nego test, a 01.07 idem na UZV.

----------


## Sela

*Faith* ako ces biti trudna ne moras odmah 01.07.ici na UZV...bolje ti je malo pricekati!Pusa

----------


## mare41

faith, dobro ti Sela kaže za uzv, i dr nam piše da se ide na uzv 7-10 dana nakon pozitivne bete, a do tad držimo figeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!

----------


## Sela

Vijesti od *Marte*?Jel je danas bio postupak?~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!!

----------


## Cannisa

Javila se marta, bio je transfer danas....
Marta pita dal kod nas ide na recept prednison ili se kupuje? I ako se kupuje koja je cijena? Odnosno , zanima je gdje je jeftinije kod nas ili u Češkoj? Hvala

----------


## mare41

Cannisa, prednison ziher ide na recept, a ne znam koliko košta, al u Pragu košta oko 20-tak kuna (60-tak kruna), pozdravi je puno.

----------


## simicv

Poslala sam mail na Pronatal, ali na glavnu adresu, nema odgovora.
Pretpostavila sam da je D.Vignjević na godišnjem. Valjda će se javiti.

----------


## patuljchica

> Javila se marta, bio je transfer danas....
> Marta pita dal kod nas ide na recept prednison ili se kupuje? I ako se kupuje koja je cijena? Odnosno , zanima je gdje je jeftinije kod nas ili u Češkoj? Hvala


Meni su radil problema sa prednisonom kod nas. Moja soc. ginekologica nije ga našla na listi hzzo-a, pa je rekla nek provjerim sa dr. L. što da mi prepiše, pa mi je onda priv. gin. kod koje se inače liječim napisala crni recept za prednison. Bez recepta neće ti ga dati jer se radi o kortikosteroidima. 
Onda kad sam napokon sa receptom došla u apoteku su se magistre skanjivale ko to propisuje kortiće trudnici (usput sam i utriće digla tako da su odmah sve povezale). Uglavnom, na kraju su mi dale dexa....nešto (zaboravila kak se točno zove) koji ima isti sastav i doziranje kao prednison jer toga lijeka više kod nas nema. Onda su još malo čitale upute o lijeku i opet se čudile, jesam ja sigurna da su mi to doktori propisali i bla...bla... NA kraju, nakon cijele peripetije, dovoljno mi je bio onaj jedan paket koji sam kupila u Pragu  :Smile: . Naime, treba ga počet piti nakon ET (pa nije bilo izbora nego ga kupiti u Pragu), i po pola tabletice dnevno pila sve do 6 tjedna ili kraja kutijice (tako mi je napisala Mirna). Dakle, druga kutija nije mi ni trebala  :Smile: 
Sretno Marti i svim ljetnim putnicama u Prag!

----------


## simicv

Dobro da ste opširno pojasnile obavezni lijek,jer na internetu o tome nisam ništa pronašla.

----------


## frka

Mozda dexametazon? To je kortikosteroid koji se daje i trudnicama kad postoji mogucnost preuranjenog poroda da bebi sazriju pluca.Sretno svima!

----------


## ivica_k

ista stvar je i decortin, dobije se na recept

----------


## Mali Mimi

A što se taj prednison daje svima poslje ET-a? I ja bih ga probala ali tu dr. baš ne daju kortikosteroide.

----------


## mare41

Mimi, daje se imunosupresivna terapija u obliku kortikosteroida, nabrojale su cure 2 vrste kod nas, a u Češkoj je prednison, dobijemo za njega recept i tamo kupimo (jeftin je). Uglavnom, daju se vrlo male doze-početnicima 2.5 mg (ili pola tablete, kako je patuljček opisala), a nama maratoncima 5 mg, al to su zaista male doze, neškodljive, a upitno je koliko su korisne. Vidjela sam da i na sv Duhu nekima daju decortin.

----------


## venddy

ja sutra krećem u PFC, imam konzultacije u utorak. Jedva čekam vidjet kakav će dojam prvi sustret sa doktoricom ostaviti na mene.
A još više kakav će dojam naši nalazi ostavit na nju.

----------


## patuljchica

Veddy, sretan i uspješan put vam želim!
I uživajte u Pragu! :Smile:

----------


## simicv

Ne znam kakva je dr Lazarovska, ali u Pragu su jako profesionalni.
I Prag je zanimljiv grad,pristupačan cijenama.Po meni i ambijent utječe na feeling i sam uspjeh.
Svaka čast Vrhovcu,ali ja sam znala da mi tamo ništa ne bu uspjelo. Kada se samo sjetim one nehumane čekaonice :Crying or Very sad: 
Meni je moja dijagnoza film strave i užasa cijeli život, i stajanje u redovima u klinikama jako mi je utjecalo na psihu.
Partner  mi je doslovce pobjegao iz "domaćih" čekaona. Još sam i njega morala lovati po okolnim bircevima.
Toga nema u Pragu. Mi smo krenuli u 2 h u noći, stigli u Pronatal u 8 i 30 i po dogovoru nas je dr-Tonko Mardešić primio u 9,00h.

----------


## prag

pro po lijekova koje nam klinika propisuje..dr Mardešić nas je nakon transfera upozorio da naši ginekolozi, ljekarnici itd mogu biti protiv propisanog i svašta nam govoriti ali da bez tih lijekova i tih propisanih doza jednostavno nema trudnoće!!!

----------


## simicv

Meni su rekli da su šanse za začeće u mojim godinama male, Vlaisavljević nakon 43 godine niti ne prima pacijentice, sve šalje u Prag.
A u Pragu dr. Mardešić bez imalo uvijanja rekao je da zdrava žena može zatrudnjeti bez obzira na godine. I da nema nikakvoga problema. :Very Happy:

----------


## Sela

[B]Venddy/B] sretan ti put i uspjesne konzultacije!

----------


## mare41

> Veddy, sretan i uspješan put vam želim!
> I uživajte u Pragu!


X Sretno!

----------


## olea77

pozdrav svima,

evo ja zvala u hzzo i naravno moram podnositi novi zahtjev.
mislim koja glupost ako su me odbili za ivf,a u objašnjenju navode da ostvarujem pravo na inseminaciju zašto onda ne mogu izdati novo rješenje?
ne znam šta da radim grozim se ići ponovo u Petrovu da mi ispune zahtjev.
zanima me da li se isplati pisati žalbu na odbijenicu i kako to ide jel zna tko?

----------


## olea77

nikakve savjete mi ne dajete.
razmišljam i mislim da sa žalbom ne bih ništa dobila samo izgubila na vremenu jer ako je hzzo pravilnikom odredio da se mora proći 6 inseminacija pa tek onda odobravaju ivf nema se tu šta žaliti.
nema tu logike jer to nije dobro za nas i fizički od silnih stimulacija,a ni psihički ali baš njih briga za nas.samo ne znam gdje je logika da nam plaćaju 6 postupaka inseminacije(lijekovi,put,postupak),a kod ivf su sanse znatno veće.
zvala sam danas petrovu i sestra mi rekla da mogu doći idući ponedjeljak da mi ispuni zahtjev za inseminaciju,pa bi onda odnijela u hzzo,jedino ne znam da li mogu tražiti da ide požurnicom jer su krenuli godišnji i pitanje koliko ću morati čekati novo rješenje?
žao mi je što nisam u mogučnosti da si platim sama postupak(ja ne radim,radi samo mm a do sada smo skupili lovu za smještaj i put) i da se ne moram nikoga moliti,i to inseminaciju a svi znamo kakve su šanse za to.nažalost nemam izbora jedino ako ne dobijem na bingu zato idem uplatiti  :Smile: 
idem

----------


## olea77

cure,ako neka od vas ima iskustva sa žalbom neka mi se javi.

----------


## Sela

Oleic,necu ti puno pomoci,ali imas pp

----------


## Sela

Vjerovatno ce se sa ulaskom u ljetne mjesece duze cekati na odgovore i rijesenja-moj primjer od lani-dala sam molbu drugi tjedan augusta,rijesenje doslo
prvi tjedan prosinca.

----------


## mare41

olea, držim fige da požure!
Oćemo svi zajedno-faith, javi seeeee! (s lijepim vijestima :Smile: ).

----------


## simicv

Žalba na rješenje formalnoga je karaktera, vjerojatno će biti negativno riješena, ako su činjenice koje daješ točne.
no, žalba se ulaže da bi mogla otvoriti si put za upravni spor-a koji pokrećeš tužbom. 
Tada se postupak sa upravnog tijela HZZO seli na sud.

Neovisno o žalbi, možeš pokrenuti novi zahtjev za inseminaciju. Odluke se neće poklopiti, jer u slučaju upravnoga spora
čekaš dvije godine, a do tada si već na par inseminacija i ispunjavaš zadanu kvotu 6.

Tvoje je zaključivanje ispravno, ali podnesi i žalbu i novi zahtjev.

----------


## Sela

*Faith*,javi seeeee!!!(Evo i ja se pridruzujem Mare!)

----------


## olea77

Hvala cure,puno mi znaći vaša potpora. :Smile: 
ja se nadam da ću uspjeti riješiti i da neću dugo čekati jer ipak sam im već u sustavu kako oni kažu.
faith javi se sa vijestima.

----------


## olea77

simicv,hvala na savjetu nemam iskustva po tom pitanju.
jesi sigurna da neće biti problema ako podnesem žalbu i novi zahtjev,ne bi volila da me zezaju.
nije mi jasno to oko suda ako možeš malo pojasniti možeš i na pp.jel imaš kakav savjet kako da napišem žalbu i ako sam dobro shvatil žalbu šaljem na ravnatelja hzzo-a?

----------


## simicv

Hajde redom:
1. Postupak koji vodiš zove se upravni postupak i vodi se pred administrativnim tijelima HZZO-a
2. Upravni postupak ima dva stupnja: I i II
3. I stupanj pokreće se zahtjevom i o zahtjevu se donosi prvostupanjsko rješenje
4. II stupanj pokreće se žalbom na rješenje I stupnja ako nisi zadovoljna odlukom
5. Žalba se podnosi onom tijelu u I stupnju koje je donijelo rješenje i ono žalbu prosljeđuje na II stupanj
6. Ponekada stranke šalju žalbu direktno na II stupanj
7. Kada rješenje II stupnja bude negativno pokreće se sudski spor
8. Za sporove u upravnim postupcima nadležan je Upravni sud RH
9. Upravni postupak pokreće se tužbom u kojoj se traži ukidanje rješenja i vraćanje na ponovno postupanje
u I stupanj pred ono upravno tijelo koje je donijelo prvo rješenje

Zahtjevom za IVF pokrenula si jedan upravni postupak. Zahtjevom za inseminacijom pokrećeš drugi upravni postupak.
Jedan je pravno neovisan o drugome jer se radi o različitim postupcima.

Međutim, ne znam da li ti se isplati pravno zafrkavati sa administracijom, kada će ti cijela procedura završiti za dve godine.
Moguće da ti usvoje žalbu, ali onda moraš imati dodatnu liječničku dokumentaciju koja upućuje na IVF. Ili možda status RVI supruga,
ili dostavi i potvrdu o nezaposlenosti i uvjerenje o imovinskim primanjima iz kojih je razvidno da si ne možeš osigurati liječenje.

----------


## talia7

drage moje sve ... opet ponovo, nakon još jednog nazovimo ga sad malog neuspjeha, inseminacije donatorskim sjemenom u koji nismo baš polagali puno nade, idemo u postupak s dugim protokolom, nego sam vas htjela zamoliti za kratku uputu (nisam uspjela pronaći) kako dobiti sredstva od HZZO-a. Hvala  :Kiss: )

----------


## mare41

draga, talia, jako mi je drago da si opet tu, a cure će ti sve objasniti (ima detaljno na prošloj temi)

----------


## talia7

skroz sam izišla iz đira foruma, draga mare kako misliš na prošloj temi.... ?

----------


## prag

drage moje cure
ja sam danas bila na ultrazvuku, :Heart:  moje bebice je počelo kucati! neopisiv osjećaj, mrvica mala a srce još manje al se točno vidi kako pulsira.
izašla iz ordinacije prvi put sretna s dijagnozom: gravida  :Zaljubljen: 

sad samo treba izdržati 9 mj. 

u četvrtak sam imala malo krvarenje pa smo se bili prepali pa smo išli na hitnu, bio neradni dan. ispalo je sve ok, pa sam već i tad vidjela na uzv  :Saint:  samo srce tada još nije bilo počelo kucati..

----------


## Sela

*Prag* divota!Mislim da je ovaj naš pdf na Rodi najsretniji i najbogatiji trudnicama!!!Sretno *Prag* i dosadnu trudnocu zelim!
Ako ima jos koja trudnica,nek se javi :Razz:

----------


## prag

talia, 

Skupi sve svoje i muževe papire, napiši napismeno molbu za liječenje u ino i skini s stranice HZZO zahtjev formular za liječenje u ino. 
http://www.hzzo-net.hr/dload/tiskani...o_17012011.pdf
To ti treba popuniti liječnik koji ima potpisano ugovor s HZZO-om. Dakle može biti i privatnik ali da ima ugovor s HZZO. 
To šalješ na Margaretska 3. Zagreb, Povjerenstvo za odobravanje liječenja u ino. To oni šalju na 3 konzulatanta i može potrajati i do 5 mj kako su neke cure pisale. .
Samo pazi, nemoj dogovoriti postupak prije nego dobiješ riješenje od HZZO jer oni ne daju retrogradno sredstva. 
Dakle prvo izganjaj riješenje pa onda prilagodi termin postupka nakon riješenja. 
Riješenje kad dobiješ vrijedi 60 dana ali ne brini, produžuje se s molbom na narednih 60 dana pa opet 60 sve dok ne dođeš tamo na red. 
Moj savjet odmah šalji papire HZZO da što prije dobiješ riješenje

----------


## olea77

Joj Prag sva sam se naježila od tvoje priće naravno ugodno.
Mogu zamisliti koliko ste sretni,pusa i čuvajte se :Very Happy: 
Talia,napišes zahtjev gdje navodiš da tražiš refundaciju troškova puta ako imaš možeš priložiti nekakav račun od troškova (ja nisam) kopiraš otpusno pismo i karticu tekućeg računa i ako pošalješ do 5 u mj.dobit češ novce do kraja mjeseca.
Cure kažu da sam ja po tom pitanju profitirala dobila najviše nešto oko 1.900 kn šta mogu tako mi je službenica u hž-u napisala na potvrdi da dođe povratna karta.
Navodno vraćaju najjeftiniju povratnu kartu.
Talia jel ti to prva inseminacija i jel ideš dalje na teret hzzo-a(podnosiš zahtjev)?
Šta si koristila kod stimulacije klomifene ili injekcije Gonal?
Jesi slabo reagirala dok će ti promjeniti protokol ili je nešto drugo?
Unapred se ispričavam ako sam ti postavila nezgodno pitanje.

----------


## talia7

hvala na brzim i preciznim informacijama  :Smile:  opet ona ista sreća i zadovoljstvo od spoznaje da su tu na Rodi uvijek žene koje su spremene nesebično pomoći  :Smile:  Draga olea77, jeste nama ova prva inseminacija, ali onako smo se odlučili na to nakon ufffff već pet neuspješnih pokušaja, 4 sa muževim sjemenom i jedan s donatarskom, rekli smo si "ajde da probamo tek onako tu inseminaciju" jer je ipak dosta jeftinija od standardnog postupka. 
prag hvala puno i iskrene čestitke... i pozitivne vibre ti šaljem da uživaš u opuštenoj trudnoći!

----------


## prag

hvala Sela! 
ovo je bio naš proljetni vlakić! u ljetno-jesenskom želim da nastavite niz ti, mare, oknp, olea i sve cure koje idu u 
gdje nam je nestala oknp??

----------


## olea77

Talia,ja shvatila da si bila na inseminaciji pa da tražiš povrat putnih troškova,uglavnom Prag ti je objasnila onaj teži dio oko zahtjeva.priloži sve nalaze i nađi dr da ti ispuni zahtjev za liječenje u pragu.donacije odobravaju,jedino vidiš da kompliciraju pa tako i u mom slučaju iako smo bili već na tri inseminacije bez uspjeha oni meni odbiju ivf postupak jer su mi jajovodi prohodni i moram proći prvo 6 inseminacija da mi mi odobrili ivf.i prvi puta sam tražila ivf ali su mi odobrili inseminaciju,a sada su me odbili za ivf i moram ponovo podnositi zahtjev za inseminaciju.kada sam ih pitala zašto mi nisu kao i u prvom slučaju kada su odbili ivf odmah odobrili ivf ali kažu da je došlo do promjena i mora ići novi zahtjev.
to sam ti napisala zato što i ti imaš nažalost neuspješnih inseminacija iza sebe i htjela bi ivf jer su šanse puno veće pa ako dr u zahtjevu napiše da predlaže ivf jer je očito da je bolja metoda,bojim se da te ne odbiju ako su ti jajovodi ok,pa da nečeš morati ponovo raditi zahtjev za inseminaciju.To ti je praksa hzzo-a ako su jajovodi ok oni se drže 6 inseminacija pa tek onda možeš tražiti ivf.Nažalost uopće ne računaju postupke koje ste sami platili.
Još se posavjetuj sa dr.koji će ti popunjavati zahtjev,ne bi voljela da prođeš kao ja.
Uglavnom budi uporna i nemoj NIKADA odustati jer svima će nama uspjeti samo kada dođe naše vrijeme.
Imaš našu podršku i za sva pitanja spremni smo ti odgovoriti.
 :Smile: Želim ti sreću i da što prije napustiš ovaj forum i prebaciš se na trudnički. :Very Happy: 

Hvala simicv,sada mi je jasna procedura razmislit ću o žalbi ali mislim da sada nemam snage za to,u svakom slučaju podnest ću novi zahtjev i idemo dalje.
OKNP,jesi ti nas zaboravila?

----------


## mare41

prag, prekrasne vijesti :Zaljubljen: 
i dalje čekamo ako ima novih trudnica :Wink: 
talia, nek si se ti nama vratila :Heart: , bojim se da te hvata naš zakon koji preporučuje prvo 3 inseminacije i tako ih hzzo odobrava (olea, jesi ti napisala 6?)
oknp nas negdje škica iz prikrajka :Smile: 
sad će nam đurđa pomalo na put
venddy, čekamo vaše dojmove!
(ajme, šta je živo, bit će svega :Klap: )

----------


## prag

mare hvala, 
ti si najiskusnija ovdje pa da te pitam..moj ginekolog me danas isto zbunio po pitanju 2 stvari..
ne slaže se s klinikom da lijekove se smanjuje od 12 tjedna već bi on od 9 tjedna jer da nema potrebe za toliko visokom dozom estrofema 10 mg. ja bih se svakako držala klinike a ne znam kako to reći da se ovaj ne uvrijedi..
isto mi je rekao da prenatal ne pijem da se ne trujem  :Sad:  ?? a meni se čini koliko god se raznovrsno hranimo nemoguće je hranom unijeti sve vitamine koje zahtjeva trudnoća tj plod

ovo mi nije soc.ginekolog već privatni specijalist koji će me pratiti

----------


## olea77

Da mare 6 citiram kako piše u rješenju:
Postupak o medicinskoj oplodnji nalaže da se prije prelaska na IVF/AID metodu mora obaviti ukupno 6 AID postupka te uvažavajući stručna mišljenja konzultanta,Liječničko povjerenstvo Direkcije Zavoda utvrđuje da osigurana osoba mora prije prelaska na postupak IVF/AID još u tri navrata pokušati ostvariti trudnoću postupkom intrauterine inseminacije -metoda AID.
Ovo za tri puta se odnosi na moj slučaj znaći trebala bi ići još tri puta na inseminaciju prije nego mi odobre IVF.
malo me buni jer su mi prije rekli da ona dva postupka koja smo sami platili ne računaju a sada na rješenju piše da moram ići još tri puta.
u svakom slučaju grozno bilo tri ili pet puta nema smisla,namjerno su to odlučili samo da nas što više odustane i da ne moraju platiti.
ali nema logike plaćati 6 postupaka inseminacije,lijekove i put to im je veći trošak nego odmah odobriti ivf veće su šanse i uštedili bi na troškovima.
Zašto bi bilo jednostavno kada može biti komplicirano.
 I mare šta kažeš na to?
talia nemoj se obeshrabriti možda i tebi uvaže tvojih 6 postupaka i odobre ti odmah ivf :Smile: 
koliko sam razumila 4 inseminacije ste obavili kod nas u hr,a dvije u pragu putem donora?

----------


## blizanac

Pozdrav svima,Prag cestitam ti od srca i zelim ti mirnu i skolsku trudnocu.Ja sam do 12t pila folnu kiselinu a onda tek prenatal,a i magnezijum pijem od pocetka.

----------


## mare41

Što se tiče koga treba slušati od doktora-po mom mišljenju naše klinike su praške, i ono što oni napišu na otpusnom pismu-bilo terapija ili kad vaditi betu ili kad ići na uzv-treba slušati, a ne primarne ginekologe, privatne ili domaće mpo ginekologe. *prag*, ako piše smanjivati od 12. tjedna onda je to od 12. tjedna (iskreno, ima nas koji budemo na 6 mg estrofema, al valjda dr zna zašto si ti na 10), i ne kužim otkad prenatal truje??? Ima tema MPO trudnoća poslije svega pa je najbolje da se oko prenatala i drugih vitamina savjetuješ s trudnicama.
*olea*-koliko ja znam (možda ne znam dobro) u HR su propisana 3 AIH-a (možda se varam-provjeri s nekim), a HZZO se ravna po HR zakonima kad pokriva liječenje onog što se kod nas ne može obaviti.

----------


## olea77

ne znam mare više ništa,tako su meni napisali na rješenju.
ako je tri ja iza sebe imam tri inseminacije,pa su me opet odbili za ivf i odobrit će mi inseminaciju.
i ja se slažem da se treba držati onoga šta dr u pragu kažu jer oni su zaslužni za naše uspjehe.
znam da je nezgodno kada naši gin.nešto kažu mimo toga i ne treba im se zamjerati jer oni vode trudnoću,ali na lijep način objasniti da dr u pragu savjetuju drukčije ako su ok ne bih trebali raditi probleme.

----------


## m arta

pozdrav svima. 
nama je opet bilo predivno u najljepšem gradu na svijetu
odmrzli su nam se sva 4 embrija i po nalogu embriologa sva 4 vračena u odličnom stanju.
sve je super prošlo i u klinici i opet smo se nauživali u Pragu i finoj klopi.
sad samo moram pripaziti da se ne naprežem i dočekam 11.07. da potvrdim trudnoću. :Smile:

----------


## Sela

Hello *Marta* hurray za odlicne embrijice!!!!Jedino sto me buni sto nisam znala da vracaju i po 4 zametka!!
S tobom jedva cekamo da nam povrdis trudnocu!!!!Ajme ti si nasa sljedeca trudnica garant!
Gdje ste papali?Jesi saznala za godisnje odmore?

----------


## Sela

I gdje je *Faith* s vijestima?*Faith,Faith......*

----------


## olea77

super marta lijepe vijesti,čuvaj se i sve će biti ok. :Very Happy: 
faith,čekamo te da se javiš. :Smile:

----------


## m arta

*Sela*, nisu očekivali da će se svih 4 odmrznuti, a embriolog je rekao sva 4 bolje, nego ponovo zamrzavati.
jeli smo u Kolkovna restoranima. i to prvo u Olimpiji gdje smo i zadnji put, a zadnji dan u njihovom drugom u centru, mislim Severin  i bolji nam bio (veće porcije)
primjetili smo da su u Olimpiji smanjili porcije. inače ima još jedan u Prag 1 i Prag 4, al te sad nismo stigli obići.
zaboravila sam pitati Mirnu za GO. al znam kad su meni rekli, da dr L. ide od 13.07.-30.07.

----------


## gričanka

*M arta ~~~~~~~~~*  za veeeeeeeeliku betu  :Love:

----------


## m arta

*Gričanka*, hvala!  :Smile: 

zaboravila sam napomenuti da sam ovaj put pila pivo. ja inače ne volim ni primirisati pivo.  :Smile:

----------


## pretorija

> mare hvala, 
> ti si najiskusnija ovdje pa da te pitam..moj ginekolog me danas isto zbunio po pitanju 2 stvari..
> ne slaže se s klinikom da lijekove se smanjuje od 12 tjedna već bi on od 9 tjedna jer da nema potrebe za toliko visokom dozom estrofema 10 mg. ja bih se svakako držala klinike a ne znam kako to reći da se ovaj ne uvrijedi..
> isto mi je rekao da prenatal ne pijem da se ne trujem  ?? a meni se čini koliko god se raznovrsno hranimo nemoguće je hranom unijeti sve vitamine koje zahtjeva trudnoća tj plod
> 
> ovo mi nije soc.ginekolog već privatni specijalist koji će me pratiti


Draga Prag bas sretna zbog da ti je uspjelo,jesmo li ja ti zasad jedine trudnice sa doniranom js mislim da ima jos neko to ce nasa Mare znat.
Sta se tice estrofema ja sam bila na 8mg dnevno punih 12 tjedana i 13 tjedan sam smanjila na pola pa 14 opet na pola od prethodnog.
moj ginic se nije mjesao u terapiju dr.L vitamine uzimam za trudnice + calcijum i zeljezo jer mi je malo palo i pijem sok od friske cikle
Ja se osjecam super danas sam 20tt i bebicu osjecam vec nekih 10 dana kako skakuce  neopisiv je to osjecaj.

----------


## mare41

preorija, imamo puno praških trudnica, morat ću osvježit listu, baš mi drago da nam se javiš i da čujemo da sve ide kako treba.

----------


## faith79

drage moje JA TRUDNA .....BETA 1528...danas evo saznala prije 10 min. , a test sam radila u ponedjeljak i on mi je pokazal VELIKI +
iskreno ja još u šoku......cure hvala vam nisam se nikaj javljala, jer sam čekala potvrdu.....ali sam bila s vama u mislima.... :Very Happy:

----------


## patuljchica

Bravo Faith! Čestitam od srca! :Very Happy: 
Bravo još jednom i PFC team-u!

Mare, definitvno trebaš osvježiti listu  :Wink: !

----------


## mare41

faith, čestitaaaaaaaaaam!!!!!!!!

----------


## ivica_k

> Bravo Faith! Čestitam od srca!
> Bravo još jednom i PFC team-u!
> 
> Mare, definitvno trebaš osvježiti listu !


bravo Faith, čestitke i od mene!
ajde mare41, "digni" listu za podizanje svih nas u niskom startu!

----------


## Sela

Bravo *Faith*,bravo za PFC,cestitke!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## milivoj73

bavo faith...bravo PFC  :Smile: 
ajd Mare daj tu listu dok smo još trudni...
31+3 sve ok...curica napreduje a mamika još radi punom parom  :Smile: 
pozdrav najdražem pdfu
~~~~~~~~~~~~svima

----------


## olea77

Faith,čestitam od srca :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

Nisam partibrejker, al nije po pravilima foruma da imamo svoju listu, al ovako prilično odokativno rekla bi 10 PFC, 4 Pronatal. 
Faith, nestrpljivo smo te čekali i dočekali, uživajte!

----------


## ivica_k

> bavo faith...bravo PFC 
> ajd Mare daj tu listu dok smo još trudni...
> 31+3 sve ok...curica napreduje a mamika još radi punom parom 
> pozdrav najdražem pdfu
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~svima


vi polako ulazite u ciljnu ravninu...krasno! :Very Happy:  :Klap: 
a vidim, počelo je i tepanje (bavo faith)

----------


## m arta

*Faith*, čestitke!!!!!!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## rikikiki

Faith, čestitam  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

PFC  :Klap:

----------


## milivoj73

mare daj listu neće forum umrijeti radi 14 nabrojanih nickova  :Smile:

----------


## skandy

*f**aith napokon  vijesti od tebe i to  prekrasne vijesti

čestitam  od srca i želim  lijepu trudnoću  *  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## prag

cure hvala na savjetima!
 ja svakako mislim poštovati sve što klinika kaže, samo eto bude malo nezgodno kad se ne slaže mišljenje naših gin. ovdje. 
Prenatal pijem i dalje jer mislim da može samo pomoći nikako odnemoći. Najgori vitamin A ne sadržava uopće a vitamin D u normalnim je količinama. 

meni trudnoća je svakako sve samo ne školska što mi svi želite  :Sad:  jučer sam opet bila na hitnoj... počelo je  s bolovima na dnu stomaka, krvarenje kao menzes a onda je ispao ugrušak krvi s bijelom žilicom na što smo svi pomislili da je plod 100% i da je to zapravo pobačaj.
Muž je kao bez glave doletio brzinom Schumachera i na hitnu, ne trebam vam ni reći koliko smo se prepali.
Međutim, hvala Bogu pregledom je ustanovljeno da nije u pitanju plod ( bebi uredno srce kuca ) već je u pitanju hematom. Nakon što sam došla kući nastavilo je krvarenje a onda je ispao jedan poveći ugrušak i nakon toga se krvarenje značajno smanjilo.Danas je skroz stalo. Samo mirujem, terapija ista. 
Poslala sam mail dr Mardešiću za njegovo mišljenje. Ovi dr ne znaju objasniti uzrok. Mi smatramo da bi mogao uzrok biti u tome što je kod transfera cerviks bio skroz začepljen pa je dr me malo zarezao da može ući. Rekao je tada da bih mogla malo krvariti ali nisam. Vjerojatno je tada se krv zgrušala oko ranice i to je taj ugrušak.
Znam da je krvarnje u trudnoći često ali opet se prepadnete kada vam se to događa. JA se nadam da je ovo moj zadnji posjet hitnoj do kraja trudnoće. NAkon 30 dana 3x na hitnoj..

----------


## prag

sa mojom faith se čujem i mimo foruma ali svejedno i ovdje da kažem  :Very Happy: . imala sam tako dobar predosjećaj za nju i nije me prevarilo!

bravo marta! ti si naša sljedeća trudnica, od 4 mora bar jedan da se primi  :Love:

----------


## simicv

Čestitam trudnicama, i jedva čekam da se pridružim i sama. I zbog sebe i zbog drugih :Zaljubljen: 
Vidim da se kritiziraju sintetski lijekovi, no ja bi ih nastavila piti ako se vjerovalo u njihovu učinkovitost.

Ja bih i trudnicama i čekalicama preporučila barem jednu naturalis bananu dnevno.
Meni je smirila iritaciju.

Dragi Prag. Ove trudnoće su sve u rangu rizičnih, osjetljivih i drugačijih.
Ali je paradoks da su ujedno i normalne trudnoće
Prečesto aktiviramo parasimpatički živčani sustav vlastitom podsvjesti.

Mislim da si jako napeta. Probaj se opustiti laganim i pravilnim disanjem. Uzmi neku snimku sa meditacijom.
I najvažnije od svega, zaboravi da si zanijela u klinici, shvati da ti je dijete živo i da mu srce kuca...i da se zaljepilo.
Ne znam tko ti je rekao da plod samo tako izleti van, to baš i nije točno.:roll

Inače, mislim da nakon pozitivne bete počinju problemi sa našim klinikama, i da o takvim trudnoćama kolaju
svakojake predrasude.

----------


## m arta

*Prag*, hvala i ja tebi želim da ti je ovo zadnja hitna u trudnoći. :Smile:

----------


## Ameli

draga faith čestitam ti od  :Heart:  i neka dalje sve teče školski,
pozdrav svima u niskom startu i sretno!

----------


## kiara79

ajme cure,kak ja volim vaš topic!!!! :Heart: toliko trudnica i lijepih beta...ma odlične ste!!!!!!
nadam se da će se ovako nastaviti i kad vam s ja pridružim!!
 :Wink: 
čestitam svim trudnicama,a svima koji čekate da krenete želim velke bete!!
milivoji...super za curkicu!! :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Sela

*Kiara* pridruzujes se?Kad?Imas dogovoreno?
Curke,mene muci kasnjenje m.Danas mi je 35 dc sto sam dozivjela prvi puta u zivotu.Jel to mene pocinje zezati perimenopauza
saznat cu drugi tjedan,narucila sam se na pregled.
Ako upadnem u shemu zena sa neredovitim ciklusima,kako izazovem menstruaciju?Jel obicnim kontracepcijskim tabletama?
Pikali su me jajnici cijeli mjesec i eto mi sad.
puse

----------


## gričanka

*Faith* ... čestitam od srca i ~~~~~~~~za mirnu i savršenu trudnoću do kraja  :Love: 
*Prag* ... za trudničenje bez hitne  :Love: 

*Milivoji*...  :Klap:  bliži se susret!
Vibrrrr za *M artinu* betu!
I naravno, svima  :Love:

----------


## missixty

Faith bravo  :Zaljubljen: 

Neka se nastavi ovaj prelijepi niz... Marta to se posebno na tebe odnosi trenutno  :Love:   (4 embrija..wow, to mora biti dobitno!) Sretno svima!

----------


## mare41

Evo naših trudnica (od 12./10): marijakr, milivoji, blizanac, patuljček, tika08, goga69, pretorija, opa,  missixty, prag, Faith. (moja cimerica, Pinky javila još jednu...)
ne znamo za Akis, bubanu, Noru (mislim da neko od njih je), a od lani su nam: kika, marti, gričanka...
(možda neko fali pa ubacite ako skužite)

----------


## đurđa76

ja ću se ubaciti uskoro!!! :Laughing:

----------


## kiara79

> *Kiara* pridruzujes se?Kad?Imas dogovoreno?
> Curke,mene muci kasnjenje m.Danas mi je 35 dc sto sam dozivjela prvi puta u zivotu.Jel to mene pocinje zezati perimenopauza
> saznat cu drugi tjedan,narucila sam se na pregled.
> Ako upadnem u shemu zena sa neredovitim ciklusima,kako izazovem menstruaciju?Jel obicnim kontracepcijskim tabletama?
> Pikali su me jajnici cijeli mjesec i eto mi sad.
> puse


ej Sela imamo u planu,al još treba skušiti koju tisuću :Rolling Eyes: ..isto ćemo u PFC..
ja imam totalno koma cikluse i do 40 dana...to rješavam sa Duphastonom od 16 dc.. :Wink: 
tako mi rekao dr.R.i od tada su mi ciklusi super!!

----------


## mare41

đurđa, nema ti ni ovo lito kupanja...možda ti donese sreću što po prvi put nećemo skupa čekat betu :Smile: , za koji dan ste gore, držim fige!

----------


## đurđa76

Mare draga dao Bog da se ne okupala više ovo ljeto,sve kako bi se ubacila na tvoju listu,zato dosada koristim,već sam se okupala više puta mislim ,nego cijelo prošlo ljeto!!!!!
znači ti si me kočila,da, jer smo dosada planirale transfer i ostalo skupa pa nam nije ni jednoj ni drugoj uspjelo,možda nam ipak nije suđeno da budemo zajedno,ne volim te više :Cool: 
 :Love:

----------


## mare41

đurđa, pomirit ćemo se kad javiš velikuuuu betu :Smile:

----------


## faith79

puno puno hvala vam svima na najljepšim čestitkama :Love: velka pusa svima :Kiss: 
nama u Pragu PFC sve je prošlo savršeno, pa se nadam da ćemo i dalje takve sreće biti....
i to želim svima vama koje se spremate gore, a mi trudnice da nam što bezbolnije prođe tih 9 mjeseci i da rodimo zdrave bebice
i onda napravimo party za ekipu specijalni gost večeri G.Milinović :Teletubbies:

----------


## đurđa76

faith79,i ja se pridružujem čestitkama
a jesi sigurna da nam je pametno kvariti party sa takvim gostom,ja mislim da ne!!!

----------


## venddy

faith čestitam od srca na beti i neka sve i dalje nastavi u tom prelijepom tonu :Very Happy: .
Ja sam se jučer vratila iz PFC-a, doktorica je bila super, sve smo pretresli mada sam naravno većinu i sama znala pošto mi je ovo već 3 postupak. Idemo u postupak u kolovozu ali samo ako E2 padne jer je sada previsok. Broj antrlnih je jako mali, što sam ionako znala s obzirom na užasno nizak AMH. Protokol sam dobila malo "žešći" jer nema baš opasnosti od hiperstimulacije i sad se samo nadamo da ću valjda dogurat bar do 5,6 js kao i do sada. Nadamo se malom Čehu ili Čehinji

----------


## m arta

*missixty*  :Heart: 

*venddy*, sretno u 08/11.  :Smile:

----------


## bubana

Pozdrav  cure, prvo da cestitam svima koje su nam trudnice, neka vam je svima sa srecom.

Ja sam imala pozitivan test s blijedom crticom, beta je bila 36, dva dana kasnije 32  :Sad:  
Nazalost moram se oprostiti od MPO i sviju Vas, ja vam od srca zelim svima sve najbolje .
Pratim vas i navijam za svaku od vas kao  i za  samu sebe 
Sve najbolje

----------


## Sela

*Bubana* jako mi je zao  :Sad:   :Love:  sto moras pisati takav post.Mozda ce nakon ljeta tvoje srce zagrijati novim zarom i optimizmom.
Kako je krasno citati da je pola naseg foruma trudno!!!!! :Smile: 
Kako je *Marijakr*?Jel bi ona vec trebala roditi zar ne???

----------


## Sela

*Venddy* drzimo fige da e2 padne i da das doprinos razredu ceskih đaka!!!!

----------


## venera3

Faith čeeeeeesssstitam ženo draga.

----------


## bohinj

Drage autorice i autori postova u ovoj temi, danas sam se registrirala na vašem forumu, jer vam se želim zahvaliti za sve informacije, koje sam čitanjem vašeg foruma našla. Na ovom forumu smo moj muž i ja saznali za PFC i zbog vaših dobrih izkustva i mi smo se odlučili za postupak doniranom jajašcem u tom centru. Sada smo natrag iz Praga i nadamo se svemu najboljemu, ćekamo dan za test.

Da bi ipak i od mene bio neki mali doprinos na ovaj forum, ja vam mogu reći, kako sam ja to razumjela Mirnu: dr Lazarovska je na godišnjem odmoru od 10.7. do kraja ovog mjeseca, a Mirna ide malo kasnije, ona će biti na godišnjem zadnja dva tjedna ovog mjeseca.

Nadam se, da vam moje loše znanje hrvatskog jezika ne smeta, da ćete moju poruku ipak shvatiti tako, kako je mišljena - sa puno zahvalnosti i dobrih želja svima vama, koji ulažete tolike napore, da bi ostvarili svoj san.

----------


## m arta

*bohinj*, sretno!

----------


## Sela

Curke,forwardiram vam Mirninu poruku danas,nadam se da se nece ljutiti..
Sad imamo aktualne info za ovo ljeto 
Draga Ksenija,Klinika će raditi svo vrijeme.Dr. Lazarovske neće biti 11-31.7.Mene neće biti 14-31.7.No možete nas uvijek dobiti telefonom, sms možete slobodno bilo kada poslati.Za sve hitne slučajeve  u klinici će svo vrijeme biti dr. Alena Kostakova kostakova@pragueivf.cz ili mob +420 733 779 110, naše sestre i embrolog.Dr. Kostakova priča engleski, njemački, češki, ruski.Nadam se da će HZZO uskoro poslati svoje rješenje.Puno pozdrava,


..*Bohinj* sretno sa betom i neka si ti nama ubrzo na listi PFC trudnica! :Smile:

----------


## marijakr

Pratim ja stalno kaj se dešava al ne pišem, postala sam malo lijena  :Smile: 
Da, još 21 dan do poroda a sad dali će bit prije il kasnije svakako javim.
Nadam se da ce malo popustit ove vrućine i sparina jer je nepodnošljivo bit
trudnica na ovim temperaturama al izdržat ću i to za svoju curkicu.

Svima puno sreće i uspjeha od nas dvije  :Smile:

----------


## simicv

Yeah trudnica :Klap: 

Sretno na porodu.

Zanima me jedna stvar. Da li u MPO trudnoćama preferiraju carski rez ili se rađa prirodnim putem?

----------


## milivoj73

MPO trudnoće nemaju veze sa izborom carski ili ne...u principu pojam MPO trudnoće je imaginaran...jednom kad krene trudnoća može biti kao i svaka, dobra ili komplicirana...samo smo svi mi MPO parovi senzibilizirani pa pazimo na sve...

baš lijepo kreću češki porodi sa dvije curke  :Smile:

----------


## zlatica

cure molim vas za odgovor do kojeg tt pijete decortin?

----------


## m arta

*zlatica*, dekortin ili prednison po uputi dr L. do 12 tt

----------


## Sela

*Marijakr* drago mi je da si se javila.Sretno i brzo bilo sa porodom "nase" curkice,draga mamice!

----------


## prag

u vezi prednisona/ decortina.... dr Mardešić propisuje samo jednu kutiju ( 20 tableta )- 40 dana traje. Dakle ima razlike među klinikama..

----------


## m arta

dr L prepisuje 5 mg dnevno. ima više pakovanja , bitno je *mg*.

----------


## zlatica

ok hvala vam na odgovorima!

----------


## olea77

pozdrav cure nije me bilo ali vidim puno lijepih vijesti,ne znam odakle da krenem.
Prag želim ti mirnu trudnoću bez posjeta hitnoj.
marta super od četiri embrija dva će se sigurno uhvatiti i bilo bi lijepo da budu blizanci cura i dečko sretno.
venddy sretno u 8 mj.i da sve prođe ok.
Bubamara koliko bilo teško nemoj nikada odustati,znam da je teško ja sam imala pauzu od 2 god.i mislila sam odustati ali eto sada sam opet u akciji,uspjet će nam svima samo kada dođe naše vrijeme.
Bohinj,dobro došla zar kod vas u sloveniji ne rade postupke donacijom js,znam da za strane državljane ne rade donacije.tako su mi rekli kada sam pitala za nas jer mi trebamo donaciju sjemena,rekli su da ne rade i da rade samo za svoje državljane postupke pvf donacijom.
Marijakr,kako vrijeme prolazi i tebi se približio dan kada češ vidjeti svoju curicu,želim ti sreću i da sve prođe ok.
Sela hvala na informacijama iz pfc.
Ja sam nažalost opet na početku i moram ići u petrovu da mi dr ispuni novi zahtjev,pa nositi na urudžbeni i čekati novo rješenje.

----------


## bohinj

olea77,

kod nas postupke sa doniranim stanicama rade, ali se, nakon ti je postupak odobren, ćeka na stanice po više godina. Pošto smo mi obojica 40+, to ne bi nam bilo neko rješenje. Pa i prestari smo za odobrenje, ne bi ga dobili. U praksi i žene mnogo mladje od mene, koje stoje u redu za doniranu jajnu stanicu, u vreme ćekanja često idu još na koji postupak doniranom stanicom u Prag. U praksi i oni parovi, kojim treba muška stanica, dosta puta idu u Graz u Austriju, jer koliko ja razumem i muških stanica kod nas nema dovoljno pa se čeka i čeka. Tako da me ne čudi, da kod nas neće raditi postupke donacije za strane državljane.

----------


## simicv

Na ovoj temi su same trudnice.

----------


## olea77

simicv,nisam ja trudna a ima nas još,ali drago mi je kada čujem da je nekoj uspjelo i veseli me svaki njihov uspjeh :Smile: 
ali te sve cure koliko ja pratim forum su već neko vrijeme prisutne na forumu(da ne kažem dugo)jer mi grubo zvuči.ali netkom uspije od prvi puta mislim marijakr,blizanac ima ih vjerovatno ali se ne mogu sada sjetiti a netko mora proći postupak više puta.
teško je jer vrijeme leti i sve ponekada gubimo nadu ali mislim da ćemo svaka ostvariti svoj cilj prije ili poslije.
bože šta mi je danas sva blještim pozitivom  :Laughing:

----------


## mare41

> Na ovoj temi su same trudnice.


Da bar jesu, al onda ove teme ne bi bilo.
bohinj, sretno, držimo ti fige i javi nam se.
marija, još malo, prvo tvoja cura pa milivojeva.

----------


## Sela

*Olea* sutra si u Zg?

----------


## olea77

da sutra idem u petrovu i ako budem imala sreće da mi ispune pa bi odnela odmah u hzzo na urudžbeni.

----------


## faith79

> cure molim vas za odgovor do kojeg tt pijete decortin?


ja ga pijem do 12 tj.

----------


## patuljchica

> cure molim vas za odgovor do kojeg tt pijete decortin?


ja sam prednison, po uputi dr. L. pila 2,5mg dnevno dok nisam popila kutiju. Uputa je bila do kraja kutije ili do 6 tt. Tako se nekako i potrefilo.

----------


## simicv

Cure ja sam sa najdužim stažem na forumu.
Vjerovale ili ne, kada sam krenula u MPO uspješnost je u Njemačkoj bila 17%.
Kada bi neka zatrudnjela, gledale smo ju ko svjetsko čudo. Transferirale su se sve zigote.
Porod je bio isključivo uz carski.
Mnoge su odustale nako sloma ili psihičkog ili financijskog.
Oko 2003 lijekovi su poboljšani i uspjeh je bio veći.
Oko 2006.godine bilo je puno više uspjeha ali više se plakalo nego smijalo na forumu.
Ovo sada je veliki uspjeh, i sve imamo vrlo realne šanse za uspjeh.

----------


## gričanka

> Na ovoj temi su same trudnice.


Veliki *X* na ovu izjavu ( Da objasnim: mislimo i na one buduće)  :Wink: 
Pozdrav svima  :Smile:

----------


## olea77

Drage moje,evo ja došla iz zg i naravno nišam ništa rješila.
Kada sam došla u petrovu nije bilo gužva i mislila sam da ču biti brzo gotova jer sam predhodno sve dogovorila telefonski.
Sestra mi je uzela papire i rekla da sačekam,da bi poslije došla sestra sa kojom sam dogovorila i rekla da dr B nema i da je na godišnjem i neće dolaziti do 9 mj.
Ja joj kažem da nije bitno da mi popuni bilo koji dr (jer sam vidjela dr Šimunića koji se je šetao po hodniku),ali ona mi je rekla da može samo dr B,a pošto nje nema može dr Vrčić kojeg također nema ali dolazi u čet. i da ostavim sve papire da dr Vrčić pogleda  pa će me nazvati kada bude ispunio.
Ja se bunim i objašnjavam da nisam iz zg i kako sada kada mi je rekla da dođem u pon.
Pa to stvarno nigdje nema,zar im je teško ispuniti dva lista papira,pa nije prvi puta,ne razumijem šta se tu treba toliko gledati ili je to samo izlika da zavlaće ali čemu?Ne mogu vjerovati da se tako mogu ponašati i da im nitko ne odgovara i ne radi svoj posao.
Žao mi je što nema nekakva udruga koja bi pomogla nama sa vakom birokracijom i službeno i pravno bila zadužena za naše probleme jer ovako nas doktori šutaju kako se sjete i nikom ništa.
Ja ne znam jer se ovo dešava samo meni ili?
i prvi puta sam imala problema ali mislila sam eto ne znaju nisu imali takvih slučaja ali toga ne bi trebalo biti jer primaju oni lijepu plaću za svoj posao i ako već dr neće pisati mogla bi zahtjev popuniti sestra ili tajnica i to za godišnji gluposti uvijek netko mora raditi šta bi bilo kada bi svi išli na godišnji i ništa ne bi radilo.
Toliko sam ljuta i uzrujana da idem popiti tabletu za smirenje.

----------


## đurđa76

Olea pa ne mogu vjerovat da ti se to dešava :Shock: 
trebala si dići cijelu bolnicu na noge i tražiti Šimunića :Evil or Very Mad: ,pa stvarno nisu  u redu
a da probaš kontaktirat nekog doktora iz Vinogradske ili na Merkur
ja mislim da više ne bi prešla prag Petrove,žao mi je da ti se to dešava,drži se :Love:

----------


## venddy

Sa lijenom i sporom administracijom za sada jedino pali da pošalješ muža ili nekog drugog srodnika po mogućnosti malo robusnijeg koji treba glumit da je obolio od teškog oblika PTSP-a. To jedino riješi problem. :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## mare41

olea, jako mi je žao što to sve prolaziš, i stvarno ne kužim sestre koje ti kažu da dođeš kod B, koja je na godišnjem, pa zna se unaprijed ko je kad na godišnjem. I jesu li  provjerile -kad dođeš u četvrtak da će ti to biti potpisano? Da se opet novi doktor ne bi čudom čudio?
Nažalost, slažem se s venddy (i đurđom)-pacijenti koji galame i traže šefa ili ravnatelja jedino nešto postignu, a (uglavnom) zaista imaju razloga za to.

----------


## milivoj73

> Sa lijenom i sporom administracijom za sada jedino pali da pošalješ muža ili nekog drugog srodnika po mogućnosti malo robusnijeg koji treba glumit da je obolio od teškog oblika PTSP-a. To jedino riješi problem.


ovako sam ja išao kod soc. ginija od mž  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

milivoj, šteta što nam nisi bliže pa bi te sve žicale za usluge prepadanja :Smile: , i moj socijalac bio koma, al našla novog koji je ok

----------


## Sela

*Olea* preko trnja do zvijezda...Drzim fige da ce te zvat u cetvrtak,jedino sto mislim da dr Vrcic nece bez tebe popuniti
zahtjev.No mozda se i varam..Zivi bili pa vidjeli.

----------


## olea77

više ništ ne znam.moj muž kada bi došao tamo on bi ih sve lijepo poslao u PM i bojim se da bi mi zabranili ulazak u petrovu.
Ali možda bolje prolaze oni koji imaju takav pristup nego ja ljubazno i fino.
on je isto ljut i kaže da ako u čet.ne budu zvli da dođem po zahtjev da ide on i nosi bombu da ih zaplaši jer bio je u ratu ali nema ptsp.
htio je on i prvi puta ići sa mnom ali on bi na njihovo ponašanje počeo vikati pa sam ja rekla da ne ide jer bi napravio još samo gore pa ne bi ništa dobili,ali nakon ove situacije danas mišlim da nama druge.

----------


## Sela

Curke,moj zbrckani i bolni prosli ciklus od 36dana ipak nije znak dolazece menopauze;danas sam vadila
bazicne hormone i mislim da su ok,FSH je 6,LH 2,3 ,PRL 196 ,E2 45,8.Ocito je bila neka cista ili upala.
Danas nisam  isla na UZV i pregled jer je m  stigla neki dan(da sam se prije narucila prije bi dosla)..
Vec sam se prepala da ce mi se zivot zakomplicirati( a zakomplicirat ce se kad tad).Osjecam da mi znoj
ima vec polako miris(oprostite vi koje ste gadljivije),ali FSH to jos ne pokazuje.
Svima pozz

----------


## simicv

Olea 77 moraš biti jako strpljiva. Ne preporučam ti svađe, posebno ne sa liječnicima koji
ti trebaju napisati uputnicu. Samo mirno.

Inače, nitko ne želi priznati da Hrvatska ima vrlo visok postotak neplodnih parova,
obzirom na broj stanovnika.

Svi negiraju ovaj podatak a posljedice su već vidljive.
Umjesto da se politika ozbiljno pozabavi neplodnošću kao socijalnim problemom
sve se stavlja pod tepih. Pravnici tu ne mogu puno pomoći.
Politika da.

----------


## m arta

na našu žalost, politiku baš briga za nas.
tek kad iz hedezeja bude bilo neplodnih parova, možda će onda nešto napravtit, ovako po njima mi smo za to sami krivi i nema nam pomoći i šta mi uopće hoćemo od njih.
politika = kurva

----------


## olea77

Sela dobri su ti nalazi.
Meni u zadnja dva ciklusa menga došla 36-38 dan znam da je zadnja bila duže zdog stimulacije i utrića ali mjesec prije isto je bilo 36 dan.
Meni su hormoni isto ok jedino antitjela povišena ali ne znam zašto su produženi ciklusi ustvari uvijek su mi i bili negdje poslije 30 dana.
cure istina je da je sve u politici ali kada se njih ne tiće ništa ne mjenjaju.
Ne prestaje ništa drugo nego naoružati se strpljenjem i biti uporan.

----------


## Sela

Sad smo malo offtopic,ali kad vec pricamo o hormonima(vise manje sve curke na ovom pdfu imaju neki srodan problem),meni stitnjaca ok,
jedino bih zeljela prekontrolirati jos testosteron i androstendion.Muci me padanje kose vec dveije tri godine,uz poboljsanje u trudnoci lani,a
jako opadanje je pocelo opet prije mjesec dana-razmisljam o perici,mame mi.Jucer sam bila u Suncu,svaki hormon 150 kn,i ovi bazicni su me dosli
preko 600 kn-mislila sam da su jeftiniji nego u Breyeru,ali nisam se dobro informirala.Ali kad pogledam da sam osnovne hormone zadnji puta  vadila prije
2 godine,ajd lakse mi je pri dusi.
Moji ciklusi su do prije 4-5 mjeseci bili 28 dana,ovulacija 11.ili 12dc ili bez nje,a onda su se poceli produzavati na 31dan sa ovulacijom 17.ili 18dc ili bez ovulacije.
Ovaj zadnji c od 36 dana mi je presedan.Sad da me dr pita koliko mi traju ciklusi ne bih znala reci.
Neki dan sam gledala Velo misto gdje su se spominjali praski djaci i studenti i konoba Flek,oci mi zasuzile i glas pukao kad se sjetim Praga ili kad ga netko
spomene..jel kod vas cure tako???Osjecate li istu takvu povezanost i ljubav sa tim gradom i Cesima kao ja????Il sam pukla?

----------


## Lana77

Ok,samo sam htela tvoje misljenje.Izvini sto pitam,a da li su tebi od prvi put uspele oplodnje,koliko imas dece?Koliko PFC ubacuje oplodjenih celija,ja sam cula da nece vise od jedne?

----------


## mare41

lana, pfc vraca dva embrija, al to se trebas s njima dogovorit ako zelis samo jedan, 
mi smo puno i previse puta bili kod njih, al glavno da je uspjelo

----------


## Lana77

Znaci da se i ja previse ne nadam!?Samo treba biti uporan.Ovo je velika i teska borba...

----------


## mare41

ima parova kojima uspije iz prve, drugima uspije iz drugog, treceg, petog pokusaja. treba imat i srece, al samo hrabro!

----------


## milivoj73

vraća pfc i 3 embrija ali sve u dogovoru s parom...
nama su predložili 3, mi se odlučili za 2 i tako i bi...

----------


## sejla

Lana, u svim klinikama u većini slučajeva vraćaju po dva embrija (rijetko kad tri ili jedan). Sve ovisi kako se par dogovori s dr-om, a i postoje li određeni zdravstveni razlozi (npr. kod mene se moralo ići na vraćanje samo jednog embrija).

----------


## tiki_a

mare41, pogledala sam mišiće, kako vrijeme leti...

----------


## Lana77

Ako ne uspije postupak,koliko ubrzo se smije ponovo raditi?Mi smo vec jednom radili,nije uspelo,pa su vraceni zaledjeni embriji,nije uspelo i tek sad idemo u Prag posle godinu dana.Da li se posle postupka treba lezati,odmarati...

----------


## sejla

> Ako ne uspije postupak,koliko ubrzo se smije ponovo raditi?Mi smo vec jednom radili,nije uspelo,pa su vraceni zaledjeni embriji,nije uspelo i tek sad idemo u Prag posle godinu dana.Da li se posle postupka treba lezati,odmarati...


Može se već nakon par mjeseci opet probati. Strogo mirovanje je samo u slučaju mogućnosti hiperstimulacije, inače se nakon transfera može normalno ponašati, u stvari prema tome kako se osjećaš (neke žene odmaraju, neke su skroz aktivne.....). (Ne)mirovanje ne utječe na uspjeh....

----------


## pipi73

Ja sam samo na dan transfera lezala...oba puta...ali bila sam jako umorna...vise psihicki nego fizicki...Oba puta sam se bacila u krevet i spavala komirano u cugu 5-6 sati...
Dan poslije i sve naredne dane obavezno lagane setnje...laksi poslovi...I ja sam misljenja da lezanje ne pospesuje postupak...Ja sam cak u avionu na putu nazad i ako ne traje puno 2 sata i malo jace ..cesto ustajala i prosetala cisto da cirkulacija proradi...

Danas citam neke studije radjenje ovde na 60 000 hiljada zena u MPO postupcima u zadnjih 15 godina,koje pokazuju da 20 % imaju vecu sansu da dobiju trombozu nego "obicna " populacija...Najcesce u nogama...koji zavrse u plucima...Nevolim statistiku ali se malo zamislih....

----------


## bmaric

danas menga stigla, prekosutra počinjem sa stimulacijom, 9. dc prvi uzv, a nakon toga ćemo već znati kada otprilike putujemo... baš sam uzbuđena  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

bmaric, stiglo je i vase vrijeme, sretno!

----------


## Rominka

Bmaric, ajde neka je sa srecom!!!

----------


## bmaric

mare, romi, hvala vam!!! napokon....  :Smile:

----------


## kismet

bmaric, nek je sa srećom i da drugi put obiđete Prag sa svojom srećicom :Smile:

----------


## bmaric

kismen, hvala  :Smile:

----------


## pipi73

Bmaric sve najbolje ...neka bude bas kao u bajci...mislimo na vas

----------


## sejla

Jutro curke  :Smile: 
kako su nam naše betočekalice?
bmaric  :Klap:  ~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## Rominka

U ozujku idemo u postpupak, iako ne znam s cime...zapravo mene ce pripremati usporedno sa mm i biopsijom, s nadom da ce nesto biti. Eh sad, do tada moram obaviti hsg, i pripremam se. Napravila sam briseve, a sad nesto cujem da jos hrpu toga treba obaviti prije hsg-a kao sedimentaciju, urin, krvnu sliku i jos svasta nesto....da li mi to zbilja treba i inace je takva procedura ili?

----------


## bmaric

Sejla, hvala!!!! <3

Romi, ja sam hsg radila bez obzira na urin, krvnu sliku i sl. jedino sto sam prije hsg-a morala imati uredne briseve. jesu li ti rekli da bas to sve moras napraviti prije hsg-a? Kada ti je hsg? Idete na postupak tu kod nas?

----------


## Rominka

Joj, bmaric, muku mucim s nasom bolnicom.odbijaju mi napraviti hsg, pa sam nekako uspjela dobiti termin i rekli su mi za briseve. Sad kad je dan pred mengu, zovem da potvrdim kad ono ispadne da moram jos hrpu nalaza pohvatati a nema sanse da uspijem...toliko mi zivaca pojedu ovi nasi lokalni da je to cudo jedno....imam krvnu od kraja studenog kad sam operirala krajnike i to cu im donijeti i drugo me ne zanima...alebic zeli da prvo pokusamo ovdje pa ukoliko ne bude nista od biopsije napisati ce nam papire za prag. On vjeruje da bi se mogli iznenaditi, i super mi je taj njegov optimizam, ali bojim se da smo mi malo realniji.

----------


## Rominka

Bmaric, jesi li se posebno pripremila za hsg? Mislim na nesto protiv bolova ili slicno?

----------


## bmaric

Romi, jeli možeš ići raditi HSG kod Alebića u ZG, već kada tamo ta bolnica radi tolike probleme?
Kod svakog izgleda ima negdje neka "kočnica"... mi smo prvo planirali u 08/2012, pa u 11/2012, a nas evo tek u 2013... 
Daj Bože da se iznenadite!!!!!!!! Prije niste radili biopsiju?

----------


## mare41

romi, urin (obični) i krvna slika su gotovi u jedan dan

----------


## bmaric

Romi, nema nikakvih priprema prije hsg-a... samo psihička  :Wink:

----------


## Rominka

Mare, da to je gotovo odmah, no ja nemam ni slobodnih dana ni godisnjeg i radim stalno ujutro te putujem 50 km na posao a ne mogu dobiti uputnicu da to obavim u gradu gdje radim jer ukoliko postoji u mome gradu mogucnost obaviti pregled/pretragu (ujedno odgovor bmaric) ne mogu dobiti uputnicu  :Sad:  a ne znam mogu li dobiti bolovanje za to, i uopce za hsg?

----------


## Rominka

Ode mi post prije vremena  :Wink: 
radili smo punkciju prilikom koje nije nista pronadjeno, no da bi mogli dobiti papire za prag treba prvo pokusati sa biopsijom.

----------


## bmaric

Romi, ja sam uzela dan bolovanja za hsg i nije bio nikakav problem, jer taj dan nakon hsg-a nisam bila u stanju sjediti, a kamoli raditi.

----------


## valiana

bmaric sretno :Very Happy: !Evo ja se dosađujem na bolovanju sam pa mi vrijeme do bete još duže traje.Imam od simptoma do nesimptoma svega i svačega a u stvari sve u očekivanju veeelike bete :Very Happy:  Ja sam vječni optimista i tek kad vidim crno na bijelo na papiru tek ču onda vjerovati u rezultat.A do tada ču uživati i odmarati da vidim i ja kak je to :Laughing: !Sretno svima kaj nekaj čekaju i da nam vrijeme brzzzzo prođe :Smile:

----------


## bmaric

valiana, hvala!!!! kad ti je beta?

----------


## sejla

valiana, samo nam ti uživaj na bolovanju, tako i treba  :Smile:  očekujemo da nam javiš lijepu betu (a možda prije i plusić, meni je 10 dnt bio dobitni  :Wink: )~~~~~~~~~

Rominka, sretno s pripremama i pretragama, da ove godine 3.mj. bude dobitni ~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## valiana

beta je 28.1!a mislim da bu testić i prije :Very Happy:

----------


## bmaric

:fige:  :fige:  :fige:

----------


## kismet

> beta je 28.1!a mislim da bu testić i prije


Ako su trodnevni, pi-pi 11 dnt, ja nisam mogla dočekati :Razz: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za veliki plus (ako je digitalni test, a ako nije, poslužiti će i svijetloroza crta :Wink:

----------


## valiana

Ha ha hvala curke kaj me bodrite u ovim ludim trenucima ha ha dobit ču sijede od čekanja :Laughing:

----------


## makajica

Poštovane,
trebam savjet... naime,uskoro trebamo predati nalaze za Prag u naš HZZO,konkretno  na HZZO ovdje u Velikoj Gorici. Da li netko ima iskustva da li je svejedno u kojoj se područnoj službi predaju zahtjevi,ili ako se u Zagrebu preda ide ipak malo brže i lakše ?

Unaprijed hvala,
nestrpljiva....

----------


## valiana

Bokić ja sam iz Karlovca i slala sam preporučeno s povratnicom slala u Margaretsku u Zagreb!Možeš i odnijet kako želiš sam je bitno da je u Margaretskoj! Sretno

----------


## makajica

Hvala Valiana :; i tebi sretno ,držimo fige !  :Wink:

----------


## pipi73

Rominka svratih da te pozz...sve to ima da stane u manje nego sto stvarno izgleda....onako najbolje....neka sva nerviranja budu te tehnikalije...Sretno draga....

Makajica...i tebi takodje....

Valiana...jos jedna sedmica....nevazno.....ipak se usitnjava....drzim fige...

Kismet...poljubac tackici.... :Heart:

----------


## kismet

> Rominka svratih da te pozz...sve to ima da stane u manje nego sto stvarno izgleda....onako najbolje....neka sva nerviranja budu te tehnikalije...Sretno draga....
> 
> Makajica...i tebi takodje....
> 
> Valiana...jos jedna sedmica....nevazno.....ipak se usitnjava....drzim fige...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pipi73, nadam se da si mi vesela ovih dana i da te više ne muče suze i nesanica, pusa :Heart:

----------


## Heli

Svim putnicama za Prag želim *puno puno sreće* a svim čekalicama bete *puno puno strpljenja*. 
Sve dođe na svoje, nekom prije nekom nažalost kasnije.

Pozdrav svim budućim mamama  :Bye:

----------


## kismet

> Svim putnicama za Prag želim *puno puno sreće* a svim čekalicama bete *puno puno strpljenja*. 
> Sve dođe na svoje, nekom prije nekom nažalost kasnije.
> 
> Pozdrav svim budućim mamama


Heli bravo, vidim da stižu gemini :Heart: !

----------


## Lana77

Cao!Htela bih samo da vas pitam gde je najbolje boraviti kada se ide na postupak u PFC,koji hotel mi preporucujete,a da je blizu bolnice?

----------


## bmaric

Lana77, informacije o smještaju možeš naći na linku u marinom potpisu....... ček, ček....... evo link http://www.prag-putopis.com/  pa pogledaj ovdje, sigurno ćeš nešto naći

----------


## milivoj73

http://www.pragueivf.com/sr/o-nama/boravak-u-pragu/

ovi su preko Mirne pa su povoljni i blizu pfc...

----------


## mare41

milivoj, ili preko danice :Smile:

----------


## Lana77

Hvala vam devojke!Da li znate kakvo je vreme leti u Pragu,kolike su temperature?

----------


## mare41

Lana, tu imamo trodnevne prognoze http://www.prag-putopis.com/ , a inače je slično ko u zg, možda mrvicu niže temperature, al zna biti i vruće (al ne prevruće)

----------


## luc

Cure moje u soku sam. Danas mi je 13 dan i imam plus.

----------


## bubekica

*luc*  :Very Happy:

----------


## kismet

> Cure moje u soku sam. Danas mi je 13 dan i imam plus.


luc, čestiiiitaaaam :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Sutra kakva betica, pa duplanje, pa prvi uvz...ajme, pa ti si nam TRUDNICA :Heart:

----------


## luc

Nisam nista pazila,normalno sam sve radila valjda nisam pogrjesila i da ce sve biti ok. Sutra beta da. Daj Boze da bu sve ok.

----------


## kismet

> Nisam nista pazila,normalno sam sve radila valjda nisam pogrjesila i da ce sve biti ok. Sutra beta da. Daj Boze da bu sve ok.


I ja sam stalno bila u điru, već su me moji poprijeko gledali, ali eto...ne brini zbog toga :Smile: 
Javi betu!

----------


## sejla

luc, čestitam na plusiću!!!!!!  :Klap:   :Very Happy:  Sad samo čekamo ogromnu betu!!!!!! (šta sam ja govorila za statistike  :Wink: )

----------


## valiana

luc čestitkice od srca :Very Happy: !

----------


## mare41

luc, ne mogu ni opisati koliko mi je drago, sutra cemo skakati od srece!

----------


## ivica_k

Luc, cestitam  :Smile: 
Sutra cemo poskakivati i sluzbeno!

----------


## labradorka

Luc cestitam od srca!!Srecom bila je kriva procena  :Smile: )
Nek se sutra trudnoca potvrdi lepom beticom  :Smile:

----------


## Lana77

Luk,cestitke i od mene,a beta ce sigurno biti velika,jos jednom iskreno cestitam. :Smile:

----------


## luc

Beta 112  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

luc, pusaaaaaaaa!

----------


## mostarka86

luc, čestitam od  :Heart:

----------


## kismet

> Beta 112


Bravo luc!  :Klap:

----------


## Lana77

Definitivno ne treba obracati paznju na procente,ti si luk dokaz za to.Jos jednom cestitam... :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*luc* divno, cestitam!
javi nam se na odbrojavanje da te mogu staviti u trudnice  :Smile:

----------


## ivica_k

> Beta 112


Taman!  :Smile:

----------


## hrki

luc,čestitam od srca  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## leeloo77

valiana, luc, heli i ako sam još nekog zaboravila čestitam na plusićima i betama!!! 

Moram priznati da me ono što se dogodilo s  Tikicom69 baš šokiralo  i nakon toga mi se samo crnjaci vrtili po glavi tako da su ove vaše lijepe vijesti velika stvar i za moju psihu (ma kako glupo to zvučalo  :Smile:  ). Želim vam da uživate u svakom danu mirne i lijepe trudnoće, a nakon toga i lijepim mirišljavim smotuljcima  :Love:

----------


## valiana

Ha ha ja sam još među čekalicama bete nemrem izdržat idem sutra vadit pa ak bu trebalo i u ponedeljak :Smile: .Ovo čekanje če me izludit pa bum sutra možda vfeć bila malo smirenija na bilo koji naćin! :Very Happy:

----------


## miny

Drage moje Pražanke...     trebam  Vašu pomoć. Ponovno  se  spremamo  na  put  u  Prag na  donaciju JS. 
Kažem ponovno , jer smo  prošle godine    smo  bili   u Pronatalu,   ali nažalost   neuspješno. No, ne  odustejemo !!
Sad  se  bacam u borbu sa  administracijom  i HZZO.  Molila  bi  one  cure  koje su  skoro  vrijeme  predavale  molbu na HZZo  da mi na   napišu sve što je potrebno od nalaza.   Hvala . Sretno  svima.

----------


## sejla

miny, osnovna potrebna dokumentacija je:

_osobna molba_ (ukratko opišeš dijagnozu i moliš da razmotre tvoj zahtjev za podmirivanje troškova liječenja u Pragu)
_zahtjev i prijedlog za upućivanje na liječenje u inozemstvo_ (to je formular koji ispuni bilo koji gin. spec. za mpo)
_ povijest bolesti tj. gin. nalazi_ (uzv, stanje maternice i jajnika, hormoni)
_mužev spermiogram_
_vjenčani list ili potvrda o izvanbračnoj zajednici_

Drago mi je čuti da se ponovno spremate, sretno  :Love:

----------


## miny

> miny, osnovna potrebna dokumentacija je:
> 
> _osobna molba_ (ukratko opišeš dijagnozu i moliš da razmotre tvoj zahtjev za podmirivanje troškova liječenja u Pragu)
> _zahtjev i prijedlog za upućivanje na liječenje u inozemstvo_ (to je formular koji ispuni bilo koji gin. spec. za mpo)
> _ povijest bolesti tj. gin. nalazi_ (uzv, stanje maternice i jajnika, hormoni)
> _mužev spermiogram_
> _vjenčani list ili potvrda o izvanbračnoj zajednici_
> 
> Drago mi je čuti da se ponovno spremate, sretno


hvala  ti draga.   kao i prvi puta, ne  nadamo se  ničem, ali vrijedi pokušati. 
još se dvoumimo  između Pronatala i  PFC ????  Ali svakako   se ne  predajemo..
Sretno   tebi i  tvojoj  curici!!

----------


## bmaric

sejla, ti brojiš još malo  :Smile: . kada je termin?

----------


## sejla

miny, nada je uvijek tu i svakako se ne treba predati  :Smile:  a odluka o klinici stvarno ovisi o nijansama....hvala ti  :Smile: 

bmaric hvala na pitanju, da daleko smo već moja curka i ja dogurale, danas 33+1 tt....termin je okvirno 7.3. (izračunat prema z.m.), ali nekako imam osjećaj da će se malecka malo požuriti....vidjet ćemo  :Smile:

----------


## bmaric

sejla, kako god bilo, dali mrvica požurila par dana ili malo kasnila nije bitno, samo nek prođe sve super  :Smile: 
a kao da je bilo jučer kad si išla u Prag..... vrijeme leti ludo

----------


## Shadow2

Evo i nas u Pragu, isli smo na konzultacije u obje klinike( Prontal,Pfc).... Ali odluka je pala za Pfc...
Sad ostajemo ovdje par dana da malo uzivamo u prelijepom,i prehladnom Pragu :Wink:

----------


## mare41

Shadow, uživajte! Pojedi jedan medovnik za mene :Smile: , kad je onda u planu postupak?

----------


## Shadow2

Krajem 4-og, pocetak 5-og.. Ocu Mare,oces da tebi donesem koji?! :Wink: )
Evo te pozdravlja mm( emocija).Rekla sam mu da gleda cehinje( jer mi idemo na donaciju j.s) da vidimo kakvo ce nam biti dijete...pa sad lipo uziva :Wink: ))

----------


## Rominka

luc, bravo  :Smile:

----------


## Heli

leeloo 77 hvala na čestitki   :Smile: 
doći će i za tebe bolji dani. znam sve nas šokiraju loše vijesti i skloni smo tome da nam u sjećanju ostane jedna loša vijest dok smo u međuvremenu čuli/pročitali deset dobrih al to je ljudski jer se bojimo u brinemo.
Šaljem milijun pusa!!!

----------


## leeloo77

hvala heli...točno je tako kako si napisala..loše vijesti mi se samo "nakače" na mozak dok lijepe ubrzo zaboraviš.

 Nego cure da vas pitam...zanima me tko vam ovdje u Hrvatskoj vodi folikulometrije i priprema za Prag?  Moje iskustvo- ja sam  za prvi IVF na UZV išla u Vinogradsku i baš mi se zamjerilo. Osim što sam čekala od 7 ujutro (tako su mi rekli) do 13 da bi uopće došla na red (bila sam druga po redu dolaska) dr je na svako moje pitanje odgovarao sa "pitajte u Pragu". UZV je bio gotov za minutu i samo je čekao da me spraši van iz ordinacije. Razumijem da mi je dr L iz Praga glavna ,ali da mi nije mogao odgovoriti baš ni na jedno pitanje..sjećam se da sam izašla od njega osjećajući se kao  g...o na rubu suza! Svi,apsolutno svi koji su došli nakon mene su bili prije na redu (ok za punkcije ,ali baš SVI). Slijedeći IVF sam odradila kod jedne dr u Suncu koja nema veze s MPO,lijepo mi je napravila folikulometrije i bilo je ok. 
Znam da mi i moj primarni gonekolog vrti očima kad mu dođem s narudžbom za uputnice samo na temelju maila iz Praga ,ali smo do sada to rješavali bez problema. Sad nisam ni sama pametna gdje da idem slijedeći IVF... imate neki prijedlog?

----------


## sejla

Shadow i emocija, jako mi je drago da ste uspješno obavili konzultacije i odlučili, sada uživajte u ljepotama grada! Ma proljeće je vaše!!!!!!!

Valiana, rekla si danas beta, pa evo čekamo i navijamo!!!!!!!!! (kad nam je luc tako lijepo počela, ima da nam i vi ostale objavite plusiće, jasno?!  :Wink: )

bmaric, imaš pravo, nek je samo ona meni dobro  :Smile:  proletjelo je od 6.mj., a sada jako skoro dolazi tvoje vrijeme  :Smile: 

 :Love:  svima

evo bili jučer na 4D, pa da vam pokažem moju Emu  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mare41

sejla, ajme koja ljepotica :Zaljubljen:  (koja je cijena 4D?)
shadow, ja bi se usudila reći da nam se tvoj muž svima svidio :Smile: , i nema ništa ljepše nego bez pritiska i stresa uživat u ljepotama Praga

----------


## mare41

leeloo, ja sam svoje pripreme odrađivala kod dr Radončića u Viliju

----------


## bmaric

sejla, prekrasna je  :Very Happy:

----------


## sejla

Hvala cure  :Smile:  
Inače je cijena 4D uzv-a 500kn, ali smo dobili popust.

----------


## milivoj73

mare 4d smo mi platili 400 kn...nije nužno i nije jeftino ali vrijedi svake kune....
danima smo gledali te slike i filmiće  :Smile: 
svim zahuktalim čehinjama puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za bebaće  :Smile: 
mi se lagano okrećemo fetu na ljeto...
naših 6 pingvinića čekaju  :Smile:

----------


## luccy

pozdrav ja sam nova u forumu ali citam vas neko vrijeme jer se nalazin u sličnil ili pak istim problemima.
i mi planiramo iči za prag za donciju sperme.
pa bi molila iskustva onih koji su to prošli.
pozdrav svima

----------


## bmaric

Luccy dobro dosla i sto prije otisla  :Smile: 
Sigurno ce ti se javiti neka od cura koje su isle vec gore. mi se trenutno spremamo za ici u Prag (ako Bog da krajem sljedeceg tjedna).
Svakako ti zelim puno srece  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

luccy, idete li na inseminaciju? jeste dobili odobrenje od hzzo? evo luc ima plus iz inseminacije :Smile:

----------


## luccy

mare 
u nas ti je ovakva situacija
ja ok suprug azoospermija
bolovao je od malignog tumora lijevog testisa koji je ostranjem a desni se nalazi u ingvinalnom kanalu
vadi je hormone fsh mu je 22:5.radio spremiogram i nije nađena sperma
urolog je rekao na možemo probati umjetnom stim da mu rade punkciu ili biopsiju testisa
ali uz ovakav fsh da su šanse nikakve
sada kupimo nalaze za postupak ovdje u splitu pa ako punkcijom šta nađu ako ne onda idemo u prag za donaciu

----------


## Heli

Čestitke luc!!!!!!!  :Very Happy:

----------


## krol

samo da vas sve skupa pozdravim,novim trudnicama cestitam a cekalicama pozelim puuuuno srece...  :Smile: 

lijepo je vidjeti da ceske bebe idu kao na traci  :Smile:

----------


## kismet

> Shadow i emocija, jako mi je drago da ste uspješno obavili konzultacije i odlučili, sada uživajte u ljepotama grada! Ma proljeće je vaše!!!!!!!
> 
> Valiana, rekla si danas beta, pa evo čekamo i navijamo!!!!!!!!! (kad nam je luc tako lijepo počela, ima da nam i vi ostale objavite plusiće, jasno?! )
> 
> bmaric, imaš pravo, nek je samo ona meni dobro  proletjelo je od 6.mj., a sada jako skoro dolazi tvoje vrijeme 
> 
>  svima
> 
> evo bili jučer na 4D, pa da vam pokažem moju Emu


sejla, prekrasna je, pusa!

----------


## valiana

Evo i mene na žalost prekidam lijepi praški niz moja beta je 1.20iu/l :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad: ali idem u ponedeljak još vadit iako neznam zakaj ali tak su mi rekli....cure svima sretno i nek budem ja sam s lošim vijestima! :Smile:

----------


## Shadow2

Sejla cestitam! Prekrasna ti je cura!! :Wink: ))

Valiana zao mi je zbog bete, al sljedeci postupak je tvoj garant! :Wink:

----------


## bmaric

Valiana zao mi je...  :Sad:

----------


## mare41

draga valiana, bit će drugi put!

----------


## kismet

> draga valiana, bit će drugi put!


Potpisujem mare, šaljem utješni :Love: 
Shadow & emocija, da vam praško proljeće bude čarobno i da upali iz prve!
Isto želim i bmaric, sretan put, uživajte u Pragu i da se vratiš s podstanarom :Smile:

----------


## milivoj73

a ne kismet nije to podstanar...to ti je odmah suvlasnik  :Smile: 
naša šala iz doba trudnoće(nisam odolio komentirati)

----------


## bmaric

hahaha, milivoj, da, ali vecinski suvlasnik, i srca i duse  :Smile: 

kismet, hvala na zeljama!!!

----------


## leeloo77

joj valiana baš mi je žao   :Sad: 

Mare hvala ...razmišljam i ja o Radončiću,Škvorcu...moram odlučiti.

----------


## sejla

Valiana draga, žao mi je jako  :Sad:  baš sam vjerovala da će biti sve ok....ali čekaju vas smrzlići i bit će uspješno! grlim  :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## Sonja29

luc čestitam!!
valiana žao mi je! grlim...
sejla Ema ti je prekrasna! topim se gledajući je :Smile:

----------


## luccy

Zasto moji postovi nisu vidljivi

----------


## valiana

Hvala vam na podršci da nije bilo vas nebi ni došla do Praga! :Smile: Ma život ide dalje iskreno bilo bi to stvarno lutrija da je uspjelo od prve.Ja se več spremam za proljeće u Pragu :Very Happy: .Ha ha jedino još moj muž vjeruje u čuda i u ponedeljak da je ipak nešto...a kaj ču mu ja nek vjeruje :Laughing: .Cure svima sretno i bit čemo sve mi mame samo je pitanje vremena :Smile:

----------


## pehta

pozdrav svima,
nova sam ovdje in zanima me da lji je ko bio na potpomognutoj oplodnji sa doniranim čelijama u pronatalu u češkim budjejovicama?
uglavnom sve odlazite u prag pa me zanima zbog čega? zahvaljujem na odgovoru i srdačan pozdrav svima.

----------


## mare41

pehta, bio je neko od cura, vratili se s jako dobrim utiscima.

----------


## sejla

hvala svima  :Kiss: 

Sonja i milivoj, mene jako veseli čitati da se uskoro spremate u nove postupke, da Marija i Karla dobe pojačanje  :Zaljubljen:  (uopće se ne kuži da sam jedinica pa sam jako slaba na braceke i sekice  :Wink: )

----------


## sejla

Dobro nam došla pehta! Mi smo bili u praškom Pronatalu jer su nas tamo uputili iz Maribora (za druge sam klinike doznala tek kasnije s foruma). Mislim da se samo radi o tome da je Prag `razvikaniji´ i da je klinika u Budejovicama friškija, ali ne da su `lošiji´.
Sretno u odlučivanju  :Smile:

----------


## luc

Probudula sam se sa smedim iscjetkom. Isla sam brzo na hitnu. Nista se ne vidi na uzv a ni ovako se ne vidi krvarenje. Jako sam prehladena,od prekjucer kisem,kasljam. Tako sam se uplasila. Moram mirovat.

----------


## luccy

bmaric
koliko si čekala za prag

----------


## mare41

luc, ne može se ništa vidjeti na uzv s tako malom betom, mora biti bar 1000 da se vidi gv, miruj, a smeđi iscjedak je bolja varijanta od crvenog, bit će ok! (kad sam ja imala smeđi iscjedak nisam trepnula jer ga pola trudnica na forumu ima, i bio  je mali hematomčić), kad ćeš opet na uzv?

----------


## maca papucarica

> Probudula sam se sa smedim iscjetkom. Isla sam brzo na hitnu. Nista se ne vidi na uzv a ni ovako se ne vidi krvarenje. Jako sam prehladena,od prekjucer kisem,kasljam. Tako sam se uplasila. Moram mirovat.


Nisu ti izvadili betu u bolnici?
Samo miruj i pokusaj se ne brinuti. Tvoja tockica se jos gnijezdi, formira si posteljicu i skroz je uobicajeno da pritom pukne koja kapilarica, pa bude roskastog-ako je frisko ili smedkastog-ako je starije. Bit ce sve ok.  :fige:

----------


## luc

Tako su mi i objasnili. U petak trebam doci na uzv i vadit betu. Danas sam trebala dobit mengu pa sad neznam jel to od toga il od prehlade il ce nesto poc po zlu. Svaki dan me boli trbuh onako lagano ko pred mengu al to mi je tako od postupka

----------


## maca papucarica

Lagani menstrualni bolovi su u pocetku isto normalni. Nekim zenama znaju potrajati i cijelo prvo tromjesecje, bitno da nisu jaki grcevi, da ne traju dugo i da nema pravog krvarenja.
Mislila sam da su ti izvadili betu kako bi vidjeli je li se poduplala, to bi te lijepo umirilo...

----------


## luc

Ma htjela sam ja da vade al mi nisu htjeli jer njima je to ako se prime dobro a ako ne ici cu opet. Necu se dici do petka

----------


## maca papucarica

Ma da, skroz jednostavno  :Mad: 
A beta hzzo kosta cijelih 120-tak kn, a cijeli postupak xyz kn, pa je racunica skroz jasna... O zivcima i osjecajima da ni ne govorim! 
Joj sto volim logiku na hr nacin!  :ulje: 

Samo ti, draga, laganini i nek mrvica raste, na sigurnom je

----------


## emocija

Pozdrav svima!
Evo i mene,
Sorry  sto se nisam javia prije, iskreno nisam ni bia na forumu (g.o.) pa ni vidia ovaj upit Tina i Mare, a opet nisam tada ni znao jos nista....pa ne bi ni mogao tocno reci svoje misljenje)


Evo pisem iz Praga .... zenica se odmara, idemo jos danas u zadnju laganu setnju ovim lipin gradom koji ce nam donijeti lipu romanticnu buducnost, zbilja virujen u to!

Bilo smo kako smo rekli u obe klinike, jednostavno smo morali na taj nacin obavit i oboje zajednicki sumirat nase misljenje i odlucit....

I odlucili smo, izbor je PFC sa dr Sonjom Lazarovskom na čelu.

Ne bi duljio, jednostavno smo oboje imali isto ili vrlo slicno misljenje po izlasku , jednostavno ta jednostavnost, ljudskost te zene, to da ni u jednom mili trenutku nije pogledala na sat, da nijedno nase pitanje nije bilo "glupo" , da je vrlo cesto bila samokriticna u smislu kako je razmisljala na pocetku karijere a kako sad (cca 20 godina iza ) razmislja, u tome da je prepuna znanja a ne "pametuje" nego to jednostavno izgovara i na prepoznatljiv nacin nama "laicima".... da se u svakoj trecoj recenici bar "ubacuje" u nase glave i suosjeca sa nasim ispremjesanim osjecajima koji su uvik izmedju straja, plača,uzbudjenja, srece,napetosti i nepredvidivosti...i eto.....mozda sam opet malo zafilozofirao, ali nisam bio ovdje odavno pa mi ne zamirite  :Laughing: 

Ukratko od 1 do 10 , nasa ocjena Pronatala je 6, a PFC je 9.  

Nadam se da sam pomogao u izboru ali ipak molim sve da ucine isto ko mi i ako mogu odu na konzultacije u obe klinike, jer nisu svi ljudi isti i nema svak isto gledanje na stvari....

I na kraju , Sejla tvoja malesna je prekrasna  :Very Happy:  dogovoria sam se za mojon jubavi da cemo svaki misec u bliskoj buducnosti ici na 4D kako dobro izgleda  :Smile: 

Zdravi i veseli ( vesele!) bili !







> nadam se da ce nam se javit emocija, ne znam da li su vec obavili konzultacije u obje klinike, mozda bi vam njihovi dojmovi olaksali odluku, tin? po meni, cak je svejedno, u pfc su dva embriologa koji su radili u pronatalu, a i dr je radila u pronatalu, a jedan dr iz pronatala je otišao drugdje, meni se tih 70% cini previse, al nisu imali mene da im snizavam statistiku
> m2b, fet u prirodnom ciklusu ili preko estrofema? klinika uvijek da upute

----------


## mare41

emocija, a nije samo dr Lazarovska takva, od ulaza-prijema preko Mirne do embriologa-svi su jednako ljubazni, nasmiješeni (i stručni), ma i u drugim klinikama su takvi, al onaj ko uđe u PFC-rijetko izađe razočaran, al naravno da ima i takvih i baš zato je dobro birati prema obavljenim konzulacijama, kao što ste vi.

----------


## emocija

ups, stvarno zaboravio  :Smile:  sorry, nasa rijecanka Mirna je stvarno krasna i ljubazna , druge jos nisam upoznao ali vjerujem da ce biti sve dobro....plus idu sad i u nove prostore  :Smile: ) tj novu preuredjenu kliniku...
pozz




> emocija, a nije samo dr Lazarovska takva, od ulaza-prijema preko Mirne do embriologa-svi su jednako ljubazni, nasmiješeni (i stručni), ma i u drugim klinikama su takvi, al onaj ko uđe u PFC-rijetko izađe razočaran, al naravno da ima i takvih i baš zato je dobro birati prema obavljenim konzulacijama, kao što ste vi.

----------


## Heli

Draga luc ja sam već dva puta imala smeđkasti iscjedak, prvi puta kad sam trebala dobiti mengu (2 dana je trajalo) a drugi puta nakon UZV-a i vađenja briseva i oba puta je ginekolog rekao da mirujem, koristim i dalje utriće i to je sve, druge terapije nema. Nemoj se previše brinuti, svaka druga žena doživi neku vrstu iscjedka od smeđega do blage sukrvice (tako mi je gin.rekao). Dok se god ne dogodi pravo obilno krvarenje popračeno jakim grčevima nema razloga za paniku.
Lezi u uživaj!!!

----------


## Heli

_I odlucili smo, izbor je PFC sa dr Sonjom Lazarovskom na čelu.

Ne bi duljio, jednostavno smo oboje imali isto ili vrlo slicno misljenje po izlasku , jednostavno ta jednostavnost, ljudskost te zene, to da ni u jednom mili trenutku nije pogledala na sat, da nijedno nase pitanje nije bilo "glupo" , da je vrlo cesto bila samokriticna u smislu kako je razmisljala na pocetku karijere a kako sad (cca 20 godina iza ) razmislja, u tome da je prepuna znanja a ne "pametuje" nego to jednostavno izgovara i na prepoznatljiv nacin nama "laicima".... da se u svakoj trecoj recenici bar "ubacuje" u nase glave i suosjeca sa nasim ispremjesanim osjecajima koji su uvik izmedju straja, plača,uzbudjenja, srece,napetosti i nepredvidivosti...i eto.....mozda sam opet malo zafilozofirao, ali nisam bio ovdje odavno pa mi ne zamirite 

Ukratko od 1 do 10 , nasa ocjena Pronatala je 6, a PFC je 9.  

Nadam se da sam pomogao u izboru ali ipak molim sve da ucine isto ko mi i ako mogu odu na konzultacije u obe klinike, jer nisu svi ljudi isti i nema svak isto gledanje na stvari...._

*Potpisujem sve!!!*

----------


## leeloo77

> emocija, a nije samo dr Lazarovska takva, od ulaza-prijema preko Mirne do embriologa-svi su jednako ljubazni, nasmiješeni (i stručni), ma i u drugim klinikama su takvi, al onaj ko uđe u PFC-rijetko izađe razočaran, al naravno da ima i takvih i baš zato je dobro birati prema obavljenim konzulacijama, kao što ste vi.


Potpisujem ! Nas je dr Lazarovska oduševila još u Pronatalu tako da smo je bez većih razmišljanja pratili u PFC

----------


## tin

sretno i mi smo se odlučili za PFC al tek na ljeto idemo, DR.sonja je na odmoru 7 mjesec pa smo mi mislili 8
kod nas je problem azoospermija, šta je kod vas?

----------


## luccy

Tin kod nas ti je isti problem.

----------


## tin

predhodno pitanje je bilo upućeni emociji,: :Ups:  sva sam zblencana.  više ne znam kome pišem ni šta pišem

----------


## Lana77

I mi smo mislili na leto i to bas u 7 mesecu,a dr Sonje nema,sta sad raditi?

----------


## bmaric

Lana77, javi se gore u PFC, reci kad ste planirali. Možda će biti zamjena... koliko znam ima gore 3 dr. i koliko sam čula svi su dobri.

----------


## Lana77

Beramic,javili smo se mi i rakli kad hocemo,ali nam je Danica rekla da moramo uraditi nalaze,pa tek onda mogu zakazati postupak.Bas sam se sad zabrinula,joooj......

----------


## bmaric

Ne trebaš se brinuti. Izvadi sve nalaze kao što je Danica rekla, kad bude sve gotovo pošalješ joj ih i to je sve. Ne znam što je sve tražila da pošalješ, ali po onome što su meni tražili, sve nalaze možeš završiti u mjesec, dva.
Koji postupak planirate?

----------


## Lana77

Trazila nam je bazicne hormone i spermogram suprugov.Uradicemo to sve sledeci mesec.Mi planiramo postupak PCSI metodom.Nadamo se da ce nam Prag doneti srecu,posle dva neuspela pokusaja. :Smile:

----------


## mare41

Lana, stignete uhvatit dr krajem lipnja/početak srpnja, ako ne-sve su doktorice dobre, dobro rade i tople su

----------


## Lana77

Znaci nije toliko strasno ako ne bude dr Sonja?A nama bi i odgovaralo kraj 6 i pocetak 7 meseca.

----------


## đurđa76

mi smo se ugurali na transfer zadnji dan prije njenog godišnjeg 2011 i baš je taj postupak bio dobitni,možda bi trebala i ove godine tako ciljat!!!!a Mare?

----------


## emocija

ciao Tin,
u nas je mix  :Smile:  mozda je tako i najbolje....


dakle draga u PMO (preuranjena menopauza) a ja imam ne bas blistave spermiograme,tj ponekad aazospermija a ponekad normal,u svakom slucaju u kombinaciji je tesko da prirodno zatrudnimo....
pozz....






> predhodno pitanje je bilo upućeni emociji,: sva sam zblencana.  više ne znam kome pišem ni šta pišem

----------


## mare41

djurdja, nego sta nego tako
dr sonja obicno jos radi prvi tjedan u srpnju, provjerite, bio je jedan period kad je ona slomila ruku, i radile su druge dvije doktorice, mislim da se moja zvala dr kostakova, i cak mi je bila draža od dr sonje :Smile:

----------


## bmaric

Cure, danas 9. dc, imam 1 fol 12 mm na lijevom i 2 fol od 10 mm na desnom, mada se meni na ovom desnom ucinilo da sam vidjela 3 fol. U srijedu u zg na uzv i ako Bog da u cetvrtak putujemo.
E sad: da li netko zna da li se u slucaju 3-4 fol. uopce radi inseminacija???

----------


## Angely4you

Evo mene nove ovdje...muku mučim...teško je biti jak a svijet ti se ruši...prošla godina svadba, mjesec dana iza ja završila na operaciji mioma na maternici, veličine 8 cm...rađena mi je rekonstrukcija, uglavnom ne baš lijepo...godinu dana nismo smjeli ni pomisliti na dijete...sad...muž azoospermija  :Sad:  srce mi puca zbog njega...razmišljamo o Pragu, bojim se svega  :Sad: 

Zbrka mi je u glavi, gdje početi, koga zvati, šta uraditi....
Čitajući vaše postove malo mi je lakše...  :Sad: 
Divim se svakoj od vas...stvarno ste sve divne...

----------


## valiana

Bmaric sretno! :Smile: .Evo ja još danas išla vadit betu reda radi 1.20 je i danas.Otišla u hzzo regulirat za putne troškove.Sad sam poslal mail Mirni da odredimo daljni tijek borbe :Very Happy: .I da mi koje idemo na preglede recimo kod mpo dr imamo pravo na putne troškove.Da sam znala bila bih ih nakupila!Zato sve kaj obavljate van grada a dalje je od 50km imate pravo na njih!Eto sad idem sve iz početka!Sretno svima curama! :Very Happy:

----------


## bmaric

Valiana, hvala!!! Cekam da mi Mirna kaze da li rade inseminaciju sa 3-4 fol. nadam se da me nece zarocarati.
Znam ja da imam pravo na putni trosak kada idem u zg, ja ga uvijek uzmem i trazim jos da mi stavi pratnju. 
I ja tebi zelim puno srece za sljedeci put!!! Jeli znas kad cete?

----------


## valiana

Čekam Mirnin mail ali planiram u 4 mj.Nemam   kaj čekat... :Very Happy:  Uživajte u Pragu ha ha ja sam bila u dva god doba i oba puta uživala ali sad je proljeće moje he he :Very Happy:  Sretno!

----------


## kismet

> Evo mene nove ovdje...muku mučim...teško je biti jak a svijet ti se ruši...prošla godina svadba, mjesec dana iza ja završila na operaciji mioma na maternici, veličine 8 cm...rađena mi je rekonstrukcija, uglavnom ne baš lijepo...godinu dana nismo smjeli ni pomisliti na dijete...sad...muž azoospermija  srce mi puca zbog njega...razmišljamo o Pragu, bojim se svega 
> 
> Zbrka mi je u glavi, gdje početi, koga zvati, šta uraditi....
> Čitajući vaše postove malo mi je lakše... 
> Divim se svakoj od vas...stvarno ste sve divne...


Angely, dobrodošla i samo hrabro naprijed :Smile: 
Što se Praga tiče, naša mare41 je napravila sjajnu stranicu na kojoj ćeš sve naći (imaš link u njenom potpisu), a što se azoo tiče, nemam ti pametnog savjeta, imaš i posebnu temu o azoospermii; vjerujem da će ti cure na toj temi biti koristan izvor informacija i rado ti pomoći.

----------


## bmaric

Angely, jeli muz radio biopsiju? ...ako nije, mozda ima jos nade da se nadje koji pokretni... Sve u svemu zelim vam puno srece!!! Glavu gore i hrabro naprijed  :Smile:

----------


## hannah8

Draga Valiana, zao mi je da ovaj puta nije uspilo,al nek već sljedeci bude dobitan!!
    Svim curama u postupcima od srca zelimo puno sreće!
 Evo, ja sam danas vadila betu, i danas mi je 17 dnt, i to nakon transfera dvodnevnih embrija,i evo
beta je 67,0... nekako mi se malo čini preniska...

   Al, vidit ćemo, ponavljam svakako za dva dana... :Smile: 
  Draga Sejla malena je preslatka!!
  Puno sreće svima!!!

----------


## sejla

Valiana, bravo za nove dogovore  :Klap:  ma proljeće je vaše  :Yes: 

bmaric, da nam sve riješiš i sretno otputujete u čet ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Angely, dobro nam došla i sretno u planiranju!!!!!! Samo treba ići hrabro naprijed, a onda će se sve polako posložiti  :Smile:  Pošalji mail u Prag sa vašim nalazima, pa ćete vidjeti što i kako dalje nakon što vam kažu svoje mišljenje! I samo nam se javi, ovdje smo da si budemo podrška  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

hvala hannah8  :Smile: 
jesu li ti rekli dr-i što za betu? vibram za lijepi rast prekosutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## hannah8

Draga Sejla,hvala puno! Evo, poslala sam mail Mirni, pa ćemo vidit,javim vam sve svakako.. :Smile:

----------


## valiana

Ma ta beta ti je super meni je dr L.rekla ak bude 50 da je to sasvim ok! :Very Happy:  Tak da sretno i budeš vidjela da bu sve super ispalo samo se opusti i uživaj! :Laughing:

----------


## bmaric

Sejla, hvala!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Shadow2

Cestitam Hannah8! :Wink: 
Valiana koliko ti je smrzlica ostalo?

----------


## Angely4you

Nije radio biopsiju al obzirom na to da mu je FSH jako velik a testosteron jako nizak sumnjaju da će išta naći...a što se tiće biopsije rečeno nam je da nikako ne pristajemo na to...nije mi jasno, zašto ne pristati...od tolikog šoka nisam ni uspjela pitati...pokušat ćemo sve....ako ne ide...idemo i mi u Prag  :Smile: 
Još nismo potpuno prespavali sve to, na početku smo...još uvijek u komi, obzirom da sam ja prošla to kaj sam prošla mislila sam da ću ja biti problem a ne moj voljeni  :Sad:

----------


## Angely4you

Vjeruj mi...čitam ovu temu od početka...upijam podatke, super ste mi sve ovdje...divna podrška i pomoć jedna drugoj...nadam se da ću ju i ja dobiti kad ćem i trebati...

----------


## Angely4you

Hvala ti...čekamo još nalaze od MM...kad sve prikupimo šaljem u Prag...nema čekanja...

----------


## valiana

Ostala su mi dva....čekam Mirnin mail pa da se dogovorim za novi postupak! :Smile:

----------


## hannah8

Drage cure, hvala puno!! 
    I Valiana puno sreće sa smrzlićima!!

----------


## Shadow2

Slabo sam upucena u to s biopsijom, ali ako nisi nesto sigurna idi po jos koje misljenje...ali ono sta je po meni bitnije, nemoj cekat.. Govorim ti iz vlastitog iskustva, previse vrimena izgubljeno..previse tapkanja u mjestu.A vrijeme nazalost nije na nasoj strani. Sve pokusaj, i vidit ces kad pocmes citat forum..ima ih s zbilja teskim dijagnozama( koji su brzo uspili)a ima ih s dijagnozama,koje su ono..nes ti rjesit ce oni to cas posla.. pa se jos uvijek bore.. Ima svega, ali nabitnije da ce ovdje zbilja dobit najbolju mogucu pomoc, savjet, utjehu..ili sta vec ti triba.. 
A zivot pise svakakve price, a tvoja nek bude s sretnim zavrsetkom..cim prije...
I svih nas.. :Wink: )

Valiana, lipo mi otvori proljetnu sezonu..ceha i cehinjica...i nemoj zeznit :Wink: )) posli tebe dolazim ja!! 
Ma ovaj postupak je dobitni!!! :Wink: nema zaj....pip...cije :Wink: ))

----------


## patuljchica

> Ostala su mi dva....čekam Mirnin mail pa da se dogovorim za novi postupak!


*Valina*, baš mi je žao da je beta negativna! Ali super za smrzliće i za daljnje planove! Kod PGD-a je super vijest da ste imali uopće embrija za transfer, a još i za krio...! Mi smo od 25 js imali 18 dvodnevnih zametaka, a na kraju, nakon PGD-a, samo *jedan* za transfer! I evo.... miška skužila da je vrag odnio šalu, pa se čvrsto primila mame  :Smile: . 
Ma vama je to odličan rezultat! Sigurno će to na dobro izać, samo treba imati strpljenja!  :Smile: 
Koliko si uopće imala js/zametaka za analizu? Koliko ti je vraćeno u ovom postuku?
Btw, kaj nisi rekla da je dr. L. rekla da kod PGD-a ne dolazi u obzir smrzavanje?

----------


## makajica

emocija,
hvala na vrlo vrlo dobrom savjetu i sad si i mene i supruga umirio da nismo pogriješili u odabiru klinike , a da je nismo vi vidjeli još ! To nam daje još nade !  :Wink: 

Hvala i sretno !  :Smile:

----------


## pipi73

Pozz svima sa najdrazeg pdf....

Valiana zao mi je za betu,,,ali hvala Bogu za smrzlice...ima da budu dobitni...vidjecete...

Luc, Lana77...drzim fige

Angely, dobrodošla i samo hrabro naprijed...emocija takodje...

Bmaric sve da se reci onako najbolje i bez nervoze...

Mare ljubim misice....

Sejla.. tvoja malesna je prekrasna..ljepotica...a ime me je taklo u srce :Zaljubljen: 

Kismet :Heart: 

Ja sam danas u 18+5 nedelji...bila na uz..sve je ok sem sto se posteljica malo naguzvala na zadnjem zidu...pa su mi zakazali za 30 nedelju ponovo uz...vjeruju da ce se kako beba raste i podize i posteljica podici...Koje su komplikacije ako se ne podigne...sva sam se nesto zbunila bila da ih nisam pitala to....

----------


## mare41

pipić, aj pitaj za posteljicu na mpo trdunoća, kiss

----------


## sejla

Hvala draga pipi  :Kiss:  Drago mi je da je sve u redu, eto već u biti na pola trudnoće  :Very Happy:  Držim fige za posteljicu i da će se s tjednima normalno podići, a i javit će ti se netko sa vlastitim iskustvom!  :Love:

----------


## Angely4you

[QUOTE=Shadow2;2329361]Slabo sam upucena u to s biopsijom, ali ako nisi nesto sigurna idi po jos koje misljenje...ali ono sta je po meni bitnije, nemoj cekat.. Govorim ti iz vlastitog iskustva, previse vrimena izgubljeno..previse tapkanja u mjestu.A vrijeme nazalost nije na nasoj strani. Sve pokusaj, i vidit ces kad pocmes citat forum..ima ih s zbilja teskim dijagnozama( koji su brzo uspili)a ima ih s dijagnozama,koje su ono..nes ti rjesit ce oni to cas posla.. pa se jos uvijek bore.. Ima svega, ali nabitnije da ce ovdje zbilja dobit najbolju mogucu pomoc, savjet, utjehu..ili sta vec ti triba.. 
A zivot pise svakakve price, a tvoja nek bude s sretnim zavrsetkom..cim prije...
I svih nas.. :Wink: )

Čim smo saznali za problem donijeli smo odluku ako ne ide da idemo na donora, tu smo na čisto. Ne želim gubiti vrijeme, jer dovoljno sam izgubila čekajući godinu dana jer nisam smjela zbog operacije. Odmah sam se učlanila ovdje i upijam, doslovno upijam svaki post. S jedne strane hrabra i odlučna, s druge umirem od straha...
Da pričekam još nalaze koje smo radili, MM inhibin, kariogram, mikrodeleciju y kromosoma, pa da onda pišem u Prag ili ne moram čekati?

----------


## bmaric

Angely, možeš ti odmah pisati u Prag, poslati im nalaze koje do sada imate.

Ako misliš probati dobiti odobrenje od hzzo-a, tj. da hzzo preuzme trošak postupka, onda tu svakako mora biti nalaz biopsije tm i tvoj hsg. Bez ovih nalaza uopće ne žele slati na komisiju.
Ali ako mislite sve sami platiti, onda ti ovo i ne treba.
Javi se ti njima u Prag, pa će ti oni sve reći.

Puno sreće želim!!!

----------


## Angely4you

> Angely, možeš ti odmah pisati u Prag, poslati im nalaze koje do sada imate.
> 
> Ako misliš probati dobiti odobrenje od hzzo-a, tj. da hzzo preuzme trošak postupka, onda tu svakako mora biti nalaz biopsije tm i tvoj hsg. Bez ovih nalaza uopće ne žele slati na komisiju.
> Ali ako mislite sve sami platiti, onda ti ovo i ne treba.
> Javi se ti njima u Prag, pa će ti oni sve reći.
> 
> Puno sreće želim!!!


Ali bili smo kod doktora L. u IVF i rekao nam je nikako ne pristati na biopsiju. Zašto? Radimo pretrage da se vidi da li je to genetski, ako je ne vidim razlog zašto nam HZZO ne bi refundirao to. Vidjet ćemo kaj ćemo s  HZZo-om.
Hvala na pomoći, pišem im odmah sutra.

10Q

----------


## mare41

angely, hzzo vam onda odobrava aid, ako kod tebe ispadne prohodnost ok, tako da znate...

----------


## luccy

može li mi netko reci iz koje je nalaze potrebno slati u prag za donaciju sperme.krečemo s pregledima

----------


## sos15

Angely4jyou,

Ne znam zašto vas je doktor odgovarao od biopsije, ali mm je prošao i punkciju i biopsiiju i bez premišljanja bi sve ponovio samo da pronađu plivače. Punkcija je posebno jednostavna i šteta bi bilo propustiti mogućnost da se nađu plivači. Nama,  istina, ni biopsija nije pomogla,ali znam dosta slučajeva kod kojih je punkcijom ili biopsijom pronađeno dovoljno materijala za ivf. Nemoj da te obeshrabe čak ni, ne daj Bože, loši rezutati inhibina b ili mikrodelecija, jer ni oni nisu siguran pokazatelj da nema plivača. Ima slučajeva kod kojih je sa Klinefelterovim sindromom pronađeno plivvača.

Sretno!!!

----------


## Shadow2

> Angely4jyou,
> 
> Ne znam zašto vas je doktor odgovarao od biopsije, ali mm je prošao i punkciju i biopsiiju i bez premišljanja bi sve ponovio samo da pronađu plivače. Punkcija je posebno jednostavna i šteta bi bilo propustiti mogućnost da se nađu plivači. Nama,  istina, ni biopsija nije pomogla,ali znam dosta slučajeva kod kojih je punkcijom ili biopsijom pronađeno dovoljno materijala za ivf. Nemoj da te obeshrabe čak ni, ne daj Bože, loši rezutati inhibina b ili mikrodelecija, jer ni oni nisu siguran pokazatelj da nema plivača. Ima slučajeva kod kojih je sa Klinefelterovim sindromom pronađeno plivvača.
> 
> Sretno!!!



Sve potpisujem!!!!
Moja iskustva su da dr.( ne svi, ali vecina) vrlo brzo salju na donaciju! Ima negdi di sam napisala svoje iskustvo s dr. L( nije najbolje) ...
Gledaj angel 4you, donacija ti uvijek ostaje kao opcija..a do tad provaj sve sta se moze napraviti.

----------


## prag

ne stignem u zadnje vrijeme toliko biti aktivna na forumu al ponekad povirim da vidim što se događa...
pro po ove dileme da li učiniti sve prije donacije imam vam dvije priče...

jedna je moja prijateljica kojoj je muž imao problema s spermom, biopsijom su izdvojili jedva 1 spermić ali su uspijeli s tim jednim dobiti jednojajčane blizance a onda nakon poroda 2-3 mj ostala je trudna prirodnim putem jer se nisu čuvali jer su mislili da nema šanse da se takvo što desi...

ja sam mama curice od donirane jajne stanice...rana menopauza, hormoni mimo svih granica i odmah smo išli na donaciju. rodila sam prije 1g i na zadnjem pregledu u dr endometrij 6 mm, desni jajnik proradio, izbacio folikul 12mm..dijagnoza još uvijek stoji ali dr kaže da nije još sve stalo, do kad će ne zna..onda se postavlja pitanje jesam li trebala probati sve opcije prije donacije, možda se stimulacijom moglo i tada prjie 2g naći neku jajnu stanicu... onako kako ja sad razmišljam kad držim svoje djete u naručju...dođe apsolutno na isto..djete je djete bilo od moje js ili donirane. kad mi danas pjeva mama, mama, mama ma briga me za dnk. tako ukratko da vam kažem cure moje...ocjenite kolike su realne šanse da se dobije iz svojih stanica djete, procjenite vrijeme, svoje zdravlje i mentalno odvagnite smeta li vam donacija ili ne i onda ćete znati odgovor

----------


## Angely4you

> Angely4jyou,
> 
> Ne znam zašto vas je doktor odgovarao od biopsije, ali mm je prošao i punkciju i biopsiiju i bez premišljanja bi sve ponovio samo da pronađu plivače. Punkcija je posebno jednostavna i šteta bi bilo propustiti mogućnost da se nađu plivači. Nama,  istina, ni biopsija nije pomogla,ali znam dosta slučajeva kod kojih je punkcijom ili biopsijom pronađeno dovoljno materijala za ivf. Nemoj da te obeshrabe čak ni, ne daj Bože, loši rezutati inhibina b ili mikrodelecija, jer ni oni nisu siguran pokazatelj da nema plivača. Ima slučajeva kod kojih je sa Klinefelterovim sindromom pronađeno plivvača.
> 
> Sretno!!!


Hvala ti puno na ovome  :Smile:  Zbunjena sam...jer više ne znam kud da idem, dal da ovdje napravimo punkciju/biopsiju ili da i to radimo u Pragu? Svakako ću učiniti sve, samo ne znam gdje da krenem. Imamo oboje 32 godine i bojim se da nemamo puno vremena  :Sad:

----------


## makajica

pozdrav,

imam nekoliko pitanja... naime kroz dan dva predajemo na HZZO zahtijev za liječenje u Pragu... može li mi netko objasniti, kakva je procedura kasnije, ako nam odobre(kad nam odobre  :Smile: )... dali se dobiju određena sredstva za put i smještaj ili se računi moraju čuvati pa se kasnije refundiraju...? na koji način ide taj dio sa smještajem i organizacijom puta za Prag ?

Da li netko ima iskustva sa dr. Lučingerom ?
pozz i sretno svima koji putuju i koji se spremaju za put !!  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

Angely, bitno da ste krenuli i da se sve pokrenulo, daleko od toga da nemate vremena. I slažem se s curama, idite korak po korak i učinite sve te pretrage....da umirite sami sebe i da si možete reći kako ste sve poduzeli što se moglo. A što se tiče donacije, ima nas s lijepim iskustvima  :Smile: 
držte se, samo hrabro  :Love:

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

makajica, dakle kada ti odobre zahtjev oni ce poslati jamstveno pismo u prag
tim jamstvenim pismom se rjesava placanje postupka
sto se tice troškova puta po dolasku iz praga predajes zahtjev u HZZO, ako si u zagrebu onda je branimirova 37, ako nisi onda valjda u područnom uredu HZZO (trebas predati kopiju rjesenja, povijest bolesti iz praga i eventualno karte ili racune od goriva, ako idete autom, novcici obicno sjednu za mjesec i pol do 2 na tvoj tekući)
sto se tice troskova smjestaja tu nema refundacije, sami to placate
imas stranicu od mare, imas booking pa guglaj

inace nije mi problem pisati, ali sve smo to vec pisali pa morate citati i stare postove

----------


## makajica

Hvala !!

----------


## sejla

makajica  :Kiss: 
Nakon što se dobije odobrenje (čeka se otprilike 2mj) ono vrijedi 60 dana. Ako se zahvat ne planira u tom periodu, mora se slati molba za produženje svakih 60 dana (mi smo npr. produživali pola godine).
Kad se ugovori zahvat, tražiš kliniku da ti mailaju predračun, koji onda dostaviš hzzo-u. Na taj način oni podmire troškove i ne trebate vi plaćati klinici.
Putne troškove vam refundiraju nakon povratka. Samo treba otići u Branimirovu i ispuniti formular, te predati kopiju otpusnog pisma iz klinike.

----------


## mare41

daj oknp, nisi drug, mi volimo kad je društvo veće, a pogotovo kad si ti tu..
angely, možda da upitaš na azo temi za punkcije ili biopsije? ono što znam, a možda nisam u pravu-kod nas se rade punkcije, a biopsije u sarajevu ili vani-češka, jesam u pravu?aj da ja ne laprdam-nek me neko ispravi

----------


## sejla

ups, u isto vrijeme odgovorile, oknp  :Kiss:

----------


## valiana

> pozdrav,
> 
> imam nekoliko pitanja... naime kroz dan dva predajemo na HZZO zahtijev za liječenje u Pragu... može li mi netko objasniti, kakva je procedura kasnije, ako nam odobre(kad nam odobre )... dali se dobiju određena sredstva za put i smještaj ili se računi moraju čuvati pa se kasnije refundiraju...? na koji način ide taj dio sa smještajem i organizacijom puta za Prag ?
> 
> Da li netko ima iskustva sa dr. Lučingerom ?
> pozz i sretno svima koji putuju i koji se spremaju za put !!


Bokić sad kad predate taj zahtjev da vas upozorim načekat če ga se.Zatim vam oni pošalju pozitivno rješenje ak odobre sva tri doktora i uz rješenje dobivate garantno pismo.No to sve dođe prije u Prag nego nama.I tad ti dalje komuniciraš s Pragom ne dobivaš ništa u naprijed.Hzzo ti plača postupak i putne troškove.Postupak rješava hzzo a prijevoz ovisi kako se ide računaju cijenu vlaka tako da nemoraš imati nikakve dokaze.Mi smo otišli na područni hzzo predali otpusno pismo iz Praga potpisali izjavu da smo išli autom i sad do kraja 2.mj.čekamo isplatu.Hotel i sve troškove plačaš sama.Mi smo hotel preko Mirne sredili.Tako da trebaš imat dosta love uz sve ovo što ti hzzo plača.Sretno :Very Happy:

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

i sejla samo mala napomena, mi nikada nismo trebali predracun
mislim da je to iz vremena kada pronatal nije imao ovu semu s jamstvenim pismom
tako da taj predracun mislim da mozete zaboraviti

----------


## sos15

Angely,

Ne bih da pomisliš da te odgovaram od donacije, ja bih bila najsretnija da mm pristane na donaciju, ali mislim da je šteta ne pokušati doći do svog materijala. Ne znam kako je kod vas zbog troškova HZZO,ali s obzirom da sam ja sve plaćala sama, ja bih na tvom mjestu naručila muža negdje na punkciju gdje ti je blizu,a najbolje da imaju mogućnost zamrzavanja materijala, a ako to ne bude uspješno, dogovorila da tebe pripreme u Pragu i istovremeno odrade biopsiju tm,ako ništa ne nađu da imaju spremnu doniranu spermu i sve riješeno. E sad, cure iz HR će ti dati bolje savjete kako bi mogla iskoristiti sredstva države.

----------


## mare41

hannah, danas beta? držim fige!

----------


## sos15

Biopsija testisa se radi u Splitu, koliko ja znam, a mislim da je Rominka pisala da će njen muž raditi na VV. Punkcija se isto radi u Splitu, to je on što ja znam,ali javiće se cure koje znaju više o tome. U Sarajevu rade micro tese, ali nemaju mogućnost donacije, zato sam predložila istovremeno u Pragu, najmanje šetnje.

----------


## sejla

> i sejla samo mala napomena, mi nikada nismo trebali predracun
> mislim da je to iz vremena kada pronatal nije imao ovu semu s jamstvenim pismom
> tako da taj predracun mislim da mozete zaboraviti


Ma nas su malko bilo zeznuli iz hzzo-a, jer su mi prvo rekli (kad sam zvala da provjerim kako to ide jer su mi iz pronatala rekli da može tim predračunom ili jamstvenim pismom), da mi moramo platiti klinici i onda će nam po povratku oni refundirati. Kad smo se vratili, u hzzo-u su se čudom čudili kak to da smo mi išli plaćat, da su oni mogli pokrit troškove  :Rolling Eyes:  Dobili smo mi novce od zahvata nazad nakon par mjeseci (za prijevoz nakon mjesec), ali zbog gluposti nas bespotrebno zagnjavili....

----------


## Angely4you

> Angely,
> 
> Ne bih da pomisliš da te odgovaram od donacije, ja bih bila najsretnija da mm pristane na donaciju, ali mislim da je šteta ne pokušati doći do svog materijala. Ne znam kako je kod vas zbog troškova HZZO,ali s obzirom da sam ja sve plaćala sama, ja bih na tvom mjestu naručila muža negdje na punkciju gdje ti je blizu,a najbolje da imaju mogućnost zamrzavanja materijala, a ako to ne bude uspješno, dogovorila da tebe pripreme u Pragu i istovremeno odrade biopsiju tm,ako ništa ne nađu da imaju spremnu doniranu spermu i sve riješeno. E sad, cure iz HR će ti dati bolje savjete kako bi mogla iskoristiti sredstva države.


Naravno da ćemo pokušati sve što se može...mislim da ćemo pričekati nalaze koje smo obavili pa ćemo razmišljati šta dalje. MM je već kod doktora rekao da ako ništa ne uspije da idemo na donaciju...i jako me je razveselio  :Very Happy: 
Hvala vam cure na savjetima. Toliko toga nam se nakupilo u tako kratkom vremenu da smo totalno izgubljeni  :Sad: 
Javim sa rezultatima i planovima...
Pusa svima

----------


## mare41

bmaric, jel bio danas uzv?

----------


## đurđa76

puno čitamo i malo pišemo zadnjih skoro godinu dana od kada je naša srećica sa nama,ali evo sada prijavljujem povratak u igru i češće javljanje,idemo po bracu ili seku(ili oboje :Smile: ),prvi korak je odrađen,napravila briseve i papu da skupim papirologiju i predajem za FET, :Klap:

----------


## hannah8

Drage cure, evo samo da vam dojavim svoju današnju betu, danas je znači 19 dnt,
dvodnevnih embrija i beta je 117,7 u pon. je bila 67,0... Znam da je mala,al vidit cemo...
 Ma ja sam vam u svakom, slučaju presretna da nakon 8 godina i 9 stimuliranih
postupaka po prvi put uopce vadim drugu betu, od tih devet postupaka tri puta smo bili u MB.
A i nisam baš u nekim mladim godinama, uskoro punim 41  :Smile: 
 U svakom slučaju ja malo rjeđe pišem, al vas pratim s vremena na vrijeme, i sigurno ne bismo
dogurali do ovde da nije svih vaših savjeta sa ovog foruma,i naravno neizmerno smo zahvalni
 cijelom timu PFC klinike!

   Svima od srca želimo puno sreće!!!

----------


## bmaric

mare, je, ali mi nista vise nije jasno. prije dva dana 3 folikula (1x12 i 2x10). Danas samo jedan folikul od 12mm. Nihe mi jasno gdje su nestala ova druga dva, a dr mi je samo rekao da dodjem opet u petak, pa da cemo vidjeti kakvo je stanje.
Onaj prvi dan sam i sama vidjela da su 3, u biti ja sam vidjela 4, a danas samo jedan... javim u petak nakon uzv sto je bilo.

----------


## luc

Bmaric ja sam isto imala tri al nakraju mi je ostao samo jedan. 
Di si,jesi vec u Pragu?

----------


## sejla

hannah, čestitam na duplanju, puno sreće i dalje ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
bmaric, za folikule ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
đurđa, bravo za planiranje novog odlaska  :Klap:  vidim bit će nam čeških braceka i sekica ove godine  :Very Happy:  puno sreće želim!

----------


## bmaric

luc, sjecam se da je kod tebe isto bilo i da je i taj jedan dobitan  :Smile: 
doma sam, rano mi je za ici u prag, u petak opet idem na uzv, pa cu znati da li putujemo ili otkazujemo. tko zna, mozda i ovaj jedan nestane, a mozda se i ova "nestala" dva-tri vrate  :Wink: .
sejla, hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## prag

> puno čitamo i malo pišemo zadnjih skoro godinu dana od kada je naša srećica sa nama,ali evo sada prijavljujem povratak u igru i češće javljanje,idemo po bracu ili seku(ili oboje),prvi korak je odrađen,napravila briseve i papu da skupim papirologiju i predajem za FET,


bravo đurđa! i ja bih išla u novi postupak ako ne bude ništa od posla..ostalo nam je 9 smrzlića..
cure ...pitanje za FET...je li isto se moraju svi papiri kao i za ET tj je li mi opet treba potpis lječnika i ako je potpisuju li još Poljak/Šparac u Splitu ili moram u ZG?

----------


## đurđa76

meni su rekli da uz taj zahtjev napravim i briseve i papu(šapnula mi ptičica),i da mora ti opet liječnik potpisati

----------


## luc

Izvadila sam betu. Cekam nalaz pa na uzv. Valjda ce biti sve ok!

----------


## bubekica

Luc  :fige:

----------


## luc

Beta 1425, je dobra?

----------


## bubekica

> Beta 1425, je dobra?


Predivna!!!! Cestitam!

----------


## sejla

Luc, čestitam, ooooodlična  :Very Happy:   :Klap:  Sretno i dalje!!!!!!

Prag, pusa za Marijicu, još malo pa prvi rođendan  :Heart:  da mama i tata skoro odu po bracu ili seku ~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Love:

----------


## bmaric

luc, super!!!!!!!!! Cestitam!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## patuljchica

Evo cure, da vam probam malo pojasniti dilemu sa "nestalim folikulima". Molim samo da uzmete u obzir da ginekologija nije ni približno moja struka, nego vam svojim riječima prepričavam kako je to meni moja doktorica objasnila...  :Smile: 
Dakle, u prirodnom ciklusu, svaki mjesec s početkom ciklusa "krene" određeni broj folikula, no kako se približava ovulacija, izdvaja se jedan vodeći, a ostali propadaju. U mom slobodnom prijevodu - folikuli se "hrane" hormonima da bi rasli. U određenoj fazi ciklusa, jedan preuzima svu "hranu" a ostali prestaju rasti jer za njih nije preostalo energije. U stimuliranim postupcima zato se daju (ovisno o postupku i dijagnozama) pojačana količina hormona, da bi "bilo dovoljno za rast" više folikula. E sad, kod AIH-a i AID-a ide se na blage stimulacije da se ne bi dobilo previše folikula jer onda nastaju problemi... Dakle, gotovo kao u prirodnom ciklusu, samo malčice pojačano. Sad ovisi o svakoj ženi kako će reagirati na stimulaciju, pa da li će biti jedan ili više folikula... U svakom slučaju, mislim da se to Luc i i bmaric vama dogodilo - krenulo ih je više (vidjeli su se na uzv), a onda je jedan preuzeo, a ostali su propali... 
Nadam se da sam vam malo rješila misterij... i nadam se da sam to točno objasnila.  :Smile: 

Friške trudnice - čestitam na lijepim betama!

putnice - sretan i uspješan put!

----------


## luc

Bila sam na uzv. Vidi se pravilan Go 7,7 mm. E sad imam i neki henatom. E sad od kud se to stvorilo,u subotu ga nije bilo na uzv.

----------


## bmaric

Patuljchica, hvala na objasnjenju, pretpostavila sam da se to tako odvija, ali ipak sam mislila da kod stimulacije, pa i blage, uspije vise njih.
Vidjet cemo sutra kakva je situacija...

----------


## sejla

Luc, bitno da se vidi gv! Što se tiče hematoma, puno nas je krvarilo i-ili imalo hematom na početku t....Potrebno je mirovanje i redovito kontroliranje, a vjerujem da će biti sve ok i da će se brzo povući! Samo slijedi upute dr! Puno sreće želim i da trudnoća bude bezbrižna čim prije  :Love:

----------


## luc

Jesam malo proucila po netu da nije prestrasno pogotovo kad je ispod ploda ko moj. Nije mi ga doktorica ni mjerila a izgleda ko banana al skroz tanko. Objasnili su mi i od cega nastaje pa se tjesim da ce za tjedan dana biti jos tanji.

----------


## maca papucarica

*Luc*  :Klap: , cestitam na super rastu bete i lijepim vijestima sa uzv! Uzivaj, a hematomcic ce se apsorbirati i otici u zaborav!

----------


## Angely4you

Bok cure...jučer sam bila kod svog doktora u Merkuru, koji me operirao, kućni je prijatelj moje svekrve i svekra, te mi je rekao da se držim dr. L iz IVF-a ko "pijan plota" jer da ako mi netko može pomoći to je on. Ima niz ideja koje možemo napraviti, tako da, trkam obavljat pretrage i na prvi pokušaj, kakav god da on bio. Obzirom na moju operaciju koja nije bila nimalo laka ni jednostavna, on želi da to ide što brže jer ni vrijeme nije na našoj strani...to me malo ražalostilo...pa tek su mi 32  :Smile:  Pokušat ćemo s njim sve što se da, ima moje potpuno povjerenje jer me je spasio, ako ne uspije ove godine ništa u HR onda ćemo i mi u Prag. Do tad ćemo i skupit nekaj love  :Smile: 
Drago mi je zbog svih vas kojima je uspjelo, i jako sam žalosna zbog svih kojima nije...
Želim vam svima puno sreće, veeeeeelikih beta i puno bebača

Ja: 80, lapaotomia sec. Phanenstiel, nalaz leiomyom
MM: 80, azoospermija

----------


## bmaric

Cure, folikul 20 mm, veceras ili sutra ovitrell, odmah smo krenuli za Prag pa cekam da mirna javi kada ce biti aid.

----------


## Rominka

Bmaric uzbudjenje raste  :Smile: )))) uzivajte!!

----------


## luc

Bmaric sretno!

----------


## bmaric

Hvala!!! Luc, ako se sjecam kod tebe je isti ovako bilo da si napregled isla kad tu je fol bio 20mm. kada ti je onda bio postupak? Nakon koliko dana?

----------


## luc

Ako dobis stopericu danas onda ti je postupak u nedjelju a ako ju dobis sutra onda u ponedjeljak. Moj folikul je bio 22 mm.

----------


## hannah8

> hannah, danas beta? držim fige!


 draga mare, evo danas treća beta 204.5, drugi tjedan smo dogovorili UZ... :Smile: 
  draga sejla, hvala puno!!!
  luc, cestitke i sretno dalje...
  bmaric puno sreće želim...

    Svima od srca želimo puno sreće!!!

----------


## bmaric

evo da vam se kratko javim. sinoć sam si dala štopericu, sutra prijepodne je postupak, baš sam uzbuđena.
jeli moram sada mirovati zbog štoperice, tj. da folikul ne prsne do sutra, ili mogu bez problema u đir do grada?
imate svi puno pozdrava iz Praga  :Bye:

----------


## maca papucarica

> evo da vam se kratko javim. sinoć sam si dala štopericu, sutra prijepodne je postupak, baš sam uzbuđena.
> jeli moram sada mirovati zbog štoperice, tj. da folikul ne prsne do sutra, ili mogu bez problema u đir do grada?
> imate svi puno pozdrava iz Praga


Ma kakvo mirovanje da ne prsne, folikul ce prsnuti od hormona, samo ti ajde u dir i gustaj u Pragu!  :fige: 
*hannah8* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Shadow2

Evo nam je dan poceo sa placem :Sad: (
molim vas koliko mozete uplatite maloj Nori....svaka minuta je bitna za spas zivota lipe srecice,a to mi bar ovdje znamo....
Stvar je stvarno hitna....drzimo joj fige!

http://m.dalmacijanews.com/article/?...ticle-id=46843

----------


## mare41

bmaric, sretno!!!!!
sgadow, vjerujem da ćemo se svi odazvati

----------


## bmaric

Mare, hvala!!!

----------


## bmaric

Dali bi bilo dobro da do klinike idemo s autom, tako da nakon postupka ne moram hodati?
Nas hotel je 5 min. pjesice od klinike... Ili u tih 5 min. ne moze se nista dogoditi???

----------


## luc

Slobodno ides pjeske,nista ti nece iscuriti :Smile:  
Sretno i uzivaj!

----------


## luccy

Bmaric zelim vam puno srece

----------


## mare41

mi smo se uglavnom parkirali ispred klinike, al ja sam ovaj put lezala 10 min nakon transfera u klinici umjesto sat vremena i nakon toga hodala par minuta do auta pa na put pa drugi dan na posao

----------


## bmaric

Ja cu pjesice, jedino ako dr. ne kaze da trebam autom, onda cu zvati taxi.

Hvala cure!!!

----------


## valiana

Bmaric sam uživaj ja sam svoje odležala u klinici i pješke do hotela koji je jako blizu klinike i popdne opet u šetnju nisam mogla mirovat! :Very Happy: Išli do bille i do crkve i natrag u hotel!Sretno i sam se opusti i guštaj u Pragu :Very Happy:

----------


## kismet

bmarić, slobodno pješke, to je super za cirkulaciju :9
držim fige!

----------


## mare41

bmaric, pfc se poceo seliti? spominju li kad ce?

----------


## labradorka

Pozdrav iz Praga!Nama je juce javljeno da je od 6 celija,4 oplodjeno pa se nadamo da ce svi embrioni dobro da se razvijaju pa da imamo nesto i za zamrzavanje.PFC jos uvek nije krenuo sa selidbom,nama su rekli uskoro ce.
Transfer je sutra,drzite mi fige da sve dobro prodje!  :Smile: 
bmaric jel sutra inseminacija?mozda se i upoznamo  :Smile: )
Pozzz

----------


## bmaric

hvala cure! dr. L je rekla da slobodno odemo odmah i u grad u šetnju, jer je to kod inseminacije jako dobro, pa smo tako i napravili. đir od klinike, kraj Letenskog parka, do dvorca, spustili se na Karlov most, pa kroz grad, duž Parizske (uf, uf, ja dućana), preko Čehovog mosta, kroz Letensi park, do Bille i natrag u hotel. Đir nije baš ni mali, ali nismo mogli odoljeti  :Smile: 

mare, ništa nisu spominjali o selidbi. da sam znala, pitala bi.
večeras dolazi ovamo još jedna forumašica, bit ćemo u istom hotelu i vidjeti se večeras, ona sutra ima punkciju, pa ću njoj reći da pita i javim.

----------


## sos15

bmaric,

prije svega da ti poželim puno sreće! Možeš li mi reći kako ste se odlučili na inseminaciju? Je li vam to doktorica predložila na osnovu nalaza? Koliko košta postupak u PFC-u?

----------


## bmaric

Sos15, nama je to hzzo odobrio, a samo inseminacija u pfc-u dodje mislim oko 400 eura. Za ivf nismo imali novaca, a on kosta 2800 eura.

Sto je kod vas? Jeste li vec nesto radili?

----------


## sos15

bmaric,

kod nas je isto azoo u pitanju,već smo radili micro tese,ali ništa nije nađeno, jedino nam je preostala  donacija ili posvajanje. nismo se još definitivno odlučili,ali nas interesuju cijene. Nisam iz HR,pa bi morali samii snositi troškove. Ako neko ima svježe  informacije o cijenama dobro bi mi došle.

----------


## bmaric

Ja sam od njih uzela aktualni cjenik danas, samo maloprije mi nije bio pri ruci. 

Donacija sperme (inseminacija): 400 eura
IVF + ICSI + sjeme: 2800 eura

E sad, tu još piše da su konzultacije + uzv 100 eura. Nisam sigurna da li se to još dodatno plaća uz inseminaciju. Kod IVF-a je to uključeno.

mare, znam da ti skupljaš podatke, pa ako ti treba cjenik, rado ću ti ga skenirati i poslati na mail.

Sretno, sos15 i svim drugim suborkama i suborcima!

----------


## mare41

sos, na prvoj stranici ove teme su cjenici za pfc i pronatal, a mislím í reprofit u mom potpisu

----------


## sos15

Hvala bmaric i mare, znam da na tvojoj strani imaju svi podaci,ali trenutno smo još previše  izgubljeni,pa ne znamo kud´ udaramo.

----------


## LEGO

[QUOTE=bmaric;2333989]Ja sam od njih uzela aktualni cjenik danas, samo maloprije mi nije bio pri ruci. 

Donacija sperme (inseminacija): 400 eura
IVF + ICSI + sjeme: 2800 eura

Jeli moguće da je cijena punkcije,ivf sa doniranim sjemenom od 2009.g.skočila sa 1850 eura na ovih 2800 ???
Mismo bili tada u Pronatalu.

Pozdrav svima  i puno sreće !

 :Heart:  za malu Noru !

----------


## milivoj73

> bmaric, pfc se poceo seliti? spominju li kad ce?


ima obavijest na pfc webu...
http://www.pragueivf.com/sr/uvod/

idu 25.02. na novu lokaciju pa treba obratiti pozornost na smještaj i te logističke stvari...

biti će unutar:
http://www.clinicum.cz/

----------


## bmaric

imam pitance (mm me pila oko toga): smiju li se nakon postupka imati odnosi i koliko nakon postupka?
pretpostavljam da se smije, ali eto, malo me strah sada da ne "poremetnim" nešto.

----------


## mare41

milivoj, thanks za linkove, malo žalim za skromnim intimnim prostorima NMK, al ovo će ipak biti svima ugodnije i udobnije, i pacijentima i osoblju

----------


## mare41

bmaric, svi dobijemo instrukcije da se ne odnosimo do bete, a nakon pozitivne bete kako tvoj ginekolog procijeni, obično kažu prva tri mjeseca ne, a kasnije ovisno o rizicima

----------


## mare41

bmaric, moze cjenik na mail, hvala
lego, nemaju obje klinike iste cijene, a cijena ivf-a je varirajuća, ovisno o broju jajnih stanica i da li je rađen icsi/picsi

----------


## sejla

bmaric, nama je dr rekao da ne do bete (a po meni je možda pametno i prvi uzv pričekat, da se vidi jel sve ok, da nema nedajbože hematomčića isl) 
sretno iščekivanje plusića i bete!!!!!

----------


## bmaric

Mare, saljem ti sutra ili prekosutra kad stignem doma, samo mi molim te posalji svoj mail.

Hvala na informacijama, zaboravila sam pitati jucer dr.

Meni dr. L nusta nije spominjala betu, vec samo test za 3 tjedna, ali poznavajuci sebe bit ce prvi test i ranije  :Smile:

----------


## milivoj73

> milivoj, thanks za linkove, malo žalim za skromnim intimnim prostorima NMK, al ovo će ipak biti svima ugodnije i udobnije, i pacijentima i osoblju


potpis...

vidim u novom kvartu puno zanimljivosti...
4 hotela (bumo vidili koji će biti "naši"), dosta restorana...O2 arena sa hrpom koncerata i to onak fini...Eros, Joe Cocker...
inače najbliže je metro linija B, stanica Českomoravska...
zgrada je malo soc real izvana (stari dom zdravlja  :Smile: ) ali piše da je renovirana prošle godine...
e pa ko prvi kroči u novi prostor dužan je izvješće  :Smile:

----------


## krol

evo i mi da javimo novost......sinoc se tri tjedna prije termina rodila Teodora.....mala mrvica 2500 gr i 48 cm ali sto je najbitnije ziva i potpuno zdrava.....hvala ti Gospode Boze i PFC...

----------


## valiana

Čestitam na maloj curici i sad uživajte :Very Happy: !Evo i ja danas predala na hzzo za svoje smrzeliče! :Smile: Sad slijedi čekanje :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## đurđa76

> evo i mi da javimo novost......sinoc se tri tjedna prije termina rodila Teodora.....mala mrvica 2500 gr i 48 cm ali sto je najbitnije ziva i potpuno zdrava.....hvala ti Gospode Boze i PFC...


čestitamo na maloj mrvici
(ako slučajno ne znate,imate pravo na produljeni porodiljni ,za ta tri tjedna,čisto info jer to mnogi ne znaju a nitko ti na hzzo neće reći)

----------


## mare41

dragi krol, iskrene čestitke, pozdravi puno ženu!!!!!!!!
(đurđa, hvala za info, i ja očekujem raniji porod, a to nisam znala)

----------


## Inesz

čestitam krol!
dobro nam došla Teodora!
 :Smile: 

a što se tiče radnijeg poroda, i produljenja porodiljnog za toliko koliko je beba ranije rođena, to se odnosi na one tjedne prije 38. tjedna (znači od 37+1). ne računa se da je ranije beba rođena ako je trudnoća ušla u 38. tjednan.

----------


## patuljchica

> evo i mi da javimo novost......sinoc se tri tjedna prije termina rodila Teodora.....mala mrvica 2500 gr i 48 cm ali sto je najbitnije ziva i potpuno zdrava.....hvala ti Gospode Boze i PFC...


dragi friški roditelji od srca vam čestitam!
i dobrodošlica malenoj imenjakinji! - ne znam je li vam to bio motiv za izbor imena ali Teodora na grčkom znači Dar Božji, jednako kao i Matea - samo na hebrejskom!  :Zaljubljen: 

I naš je _darak_ bila sitna beba, vidi je sada - sa godinu dana preskače preko mame i tate i ima 80 cm skoro 10 kg! :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

(patuljček, ja ću sad ko pr, al krol to zna :Smile: ), cura ti je predivna!

----------


## sejla

krol, čestitke na maloj princezi Teodori, uživajte  :Zaljubljen:   :Klap: 

Budući da je meni počelo otvaranje zbog kojeg mirujem, vrlo je izgledno da ni moja micekica neće termin dočekat....nadam se da će izdržati još najmanje dva tjedna, kad prođemo 36.tjedan....(a mami ovaj petak promocija; bila je dobra na maminoj obrani diplomskog jer su prve mučnine počele taman dan nakon, pa vjerujem da će i sad bit poslušna  :Smile: )

----------


## krol

> dragi friški roditelji od srca vam čestitam!
> i dobrodošlica malenoj imenjakinji! - ne znam je li vam to bio motiv za izbor imena ali Teodora na grčkom znači Dar Božji, jednako kao i Matea - samo na hebrejskom! 
> 
> I naš je _darak_ bila sitna beba, vidi je sada - sa godinu dana preskače preko mame i tate i ima 80 cm skoro 10 kg!


da znao sam....zato i jeste Teodora i zato sto to ime kazu da daju ljudi koji dugo i zeljno cekaju potomstvo

----------


## mare41

(jako sam happy, teodoru znam otkad je bila mali mršavi tanki slabašni plusić na testu :Smile: )

----------


## Sonja29

krol čestitke tebi i TŽ a malenoj Teodori dobrodošlica!
malena curice budi nam živa i zdrava i uveseljavaj mamu i tatu svaki dan :Heart:

----------


## pipi73

Teodora da si ziva,zdrava,sretna najmanje 100 godina....Dragi roditelji sve najbolje vam zelimo aBda...

Vidim da ima jako puno lijepih novosti na ovom pdf ....jedva cekam da vas veceras iscitam...ljubac svima

----------


## kismet

Krol, iskrene čestitke tebi i dragoj, malenoj mišici Teodori sve najljepše od srca želim, uživajte!

----------


## kismet

Pipi kako ste ti i tvoj podstanar/podstanarka?
Javi nam se češće, pusa!

----------


## milivoj73

krol care čestitke  :Smile:

----------


## hannah8

krol čestitke od srca!!! Uživajte... :Smile: 

  Drage cure, molim vas za malu pomoć, ja sam danas vadila i svoju četvrtu betu i evo danas iznosi 572,5,
i danas je 24 dnt dvodnevnih embrija... u petak je bila 204,5.

 Molim vas  što vam se čini, ima li ikakve nade, za ovakvo duplanje?
    Hvala vam puno!!

     Svima puno sreće želimo!!

----------


## luccy

Krol cestitke zelim sve najbolje maloj mrvici

----------


## ivica_k

Krol, cestitke na dugo cekanoj princezi!

----------


## bmaric

Krol, cestitke na bebici!!!

----------


## luc

Krol cestitke i od nas!

----------


## mare41

hanna, preostaje pratit betu, ne mozemo predvidjeti u kojem smjeru ce ici, drzim fige!

----------


## Snekica

krol čestitke na maloj princezici!

----------


## Mali Mimi

krol čestitam!

----------


## sos15

krol,

čestitam od srca. Posebna dobrodošlica mojoj zemljakinji!

----------


## krol

Hvala svima.....da nam Bog podari barem po jos koju bebicu kad vec nismo iste srece ko Mare pa da to dobijemo u paketu  :Smile:

----------


## milasova8

krol,čestitam na dugo željenoj princezi :Smile:  uživajte u njoj svaki dan

----------


## mare41

> pateticno a?....evo ti post
> 
> 17 godina 6 mjeseci i 10 dana.17 i po godina traje borba mene i moje supruge za potomstvo.Borba za nesto sto drugi sem nas koji smo u tom problemu slabo ili nikako ne razumiju.Borba za nesto prirodno,normalno.Postupci,strahovanja,iscekivanja ,bdijenja.Mrcvarenja zene hormonima,injekcijama,pregledima,postupcima.Nijedn o ljudsko bice ne zasluzuje da prolazi kroz to.Ne postoji grijeh kojem bi kazna bila muke ove vrste.Tezak,trnovit,skup put.Silni postupci koji su slicni jedni drugima,kroz koje svi mi prolazimo.Odricemo se svega sem jedno drugoga i idemo iz postupka u postupak.Sami.Banja Luka,Maribor,Prag.Kao sto je neko napisao u svom potpisu,prvo smo bili idiopati a onda kad smo usli u 5. deceniju zivota smo postali stari.Kroz sve to nosila nas je vjera,ljubav i nada.Vjera i nada da ce i za nas celave jednom bog skrojiti kapu i ljubav jednog prema drugom,neraskidivost veze muskarca i zene da ostanu do kraja bez obzira kako i na koji nacin se zavrsilo.
> Prag je mjesto za koje sam siguran da se susrecu kosmicke ili bozije sile koje pomazu nama koji zudimo za djecom.Grad ljubavi i romantike.Grad u koji cim krocite osjetite spokoj,mir i sigurnost u pozitivan rezultat.Grad u kojem se svaki par koji ode gore jos vise zblizi,poveze u neraskidivu cjelinu.Grad koji ce nam dati pozitivan rezultat na kraju.Svima.Siguran sam u to.
> Osoblje PFC klinike sa Sonjom na celu je posebna prica.Oni su dokaz da nije bitno da li je klinika sjajna,mermerna,mesingana vec da su bitni ljudi.Toplina pogleda.Pogled Sonje Lazarovski,Danice,Mirne.Osmijeh embriologa.Radili smo jedan postupak.prvi nije uspio.Bilo mi je draze Sonjino nemam pojma zasto nije uspio nego stotinu doktora da mi je objasnjavalo bilo sta.Otisli smo na FET odmah potom.Danas je 12.dan od transfera cetverodnevnog embrija.Iako smo jedno drugom obecali da cemo cekati petak,30.06. i uraditi betu,onako kako je Sonja rekla,po starom dobrom obicaju nismo izdrzali.Juce u sred dana test,jedva vidljiva crta.Mislio sam da umisljam.Konsultovao dobru vilu praskih pacijenata,mare.Rekla je to je to.Jutros je beta 135,30.Suze su same tekle.
> Ja ne znam kako ce trudnoca da zavrsi.Nadam se pozitivno ali znam sigurno da cu vjecno biti zahvalan Pragu i PFC zbog ove radosti.
> I naravno.....mare....ovako javno....hvala ti do neba.
> A vi,dragi moji znani i neznani prijatelji sa foruma nikada ne odustajte.Vjerujte u svoj put,vjerujte u svog saputnika i rezultat sigurno nece izostati.
> Mi dok disemo stati necemo ali se svim srcem nadamo da je ovo to i da smo na kraju svog puta.


neću čitat sve detaljno jer trudnice lako zaplaču, al ovo je meni nešto posebno, Teodora ima divne roditelje

----------


## suen

cestitam Krol i neka te Bog cuje i ispuni ti zelju a i svima nama da daruje takvu radost :Smile:

----------


## lasta

Krol čestitke na maloj princezi.

----------


## Lana77

Krol,cestitam!
Kada procitam sve poruke koje ste svi vi pisali,dobijem i ja snagu da sve izdrzim i da se nadam da ce i meni PFC,Prag i dr Sonja ispuniti najvecu i do sada ne ostvarenu zelju.

----------


## makajica

Krol  
iskrene čestitke na princezici ! Daj nam Bože svima takve neizrecive sreće !  :Wink:

----------


## Marlen

Krol iskrene čestitke od srca! Od sada zaslužujete samo sreću i veselje što vam i ja želim!  :Heart:

----------


## pipi73

Hannah8 mislim da je sve u redu sa betom i duplanjem...bitno je da ne pada ili stoji...sve ce to da bude ok....Kod nas ovdje vadis betu samo jedanput...onda ako sve bude kako treba ,cekas ekspertski uz od 11-13 nedelje....Ne muce se puno sa brojkama i pregledima....Pravo na cesce preglede imas samo ako nosis duplice kao nasa Mare...ili ako imas nedaj Boze neke komplikacije...Inace ako je sve ok i osjecas se dobro...imas dva pregleda max uz...

Luc ja sam jednostavno znala da ce kod tebe da uspje...ne znam zasto ali osjecala sam....Cestitke draga...

Labradorka..bmaric....i vama sve najbolje i odbrojavamo sa vama....sve najbolje..

Bice puno praskih bebica ove godine...evo Krolova princeza je vec doma....jos malcice stize nam i Sejlina ljepotica( neka se jos malo primiri kod svoje majcice :Zaljubljen: )....onda su na redu bebace od mene i Mare....pa Kismet i njena zvjezdica....pa ihh....sve onako po redu kako treba i kako je najbolje :Zaljubljen: 


Moja bebica je super....bas je pravi nemirko i izgleda pocela je rano sa treniranjem fudbala...udara i sutira sve u 16  :Smile:  Ali ja sam lose...ne sjecam se da sam bila losije sa imunitetom i krv slikom ikada...HB mi je 95...opet sam prestala da radim...Ne mogu ko covjek ni da se pocesljam ili operem zube....pravim pauze...Ne znam sta se desilo sa onom aktivnom,jakom,zdravom zenom od prije 5 mjeseci...Za ovih 5 mjeseci imala sam 5 upala sinusa...Cica mi ide u vrtic i svasta nesto dovuce od tuda...Ona nista a ja ne mogu da se pokupim...Ali opet kazem samo nek je bebi dobro...i ovo ce proci...

Kismet hvala sto brines...mislim i ja cesto na vas...ali dok skupim snage da se dovucem do kompa treba mi ihihi... :Smile: 

Ljubim vas sve...

----------


## Mojca

> Krol iskrene čestitke od srca! Od sada zaslužujete samo sreću i veselje što vam i ja želim!


 :Very Happy: 
Potpis. 
Ljubac Teodorici!

----------


## sejla

pipi draga, drži nam se i odmaraj, bravo za živahnu bebicu  :Kiss:   :Love: 

hannah ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kismet

pipi :Heart: , vratiti ćeš se ti u formu sa svoja dva anđelića, drži se!
svim čekalicama nove bete, prvog uvz-a, fet-a, ma svim suborkama, puno, puno sreće želim, velika pusa!

----------


## kismet

> krol čestitke od srca!!! Uživajte...
> 
>   Drage cure, molim vas za malu pomoć, ja sam danas vadila i svoju četvrtu betu i evo danas iznosi 572,5,
> i danas je 24 dnt dvodnevnih embrija... u petak je bila 204,5.
> 
>  Molim vas  što vam se čini, ima li ikakve nade, za ovakvo duplanje?
> 
>     Hvala vam puno!!
> 
>      Svima puno sreće želimo!!


hannah8, nemam ti što pametno reći osim da beta evidentno raste, možda da je ponoviš kroz 2-3 dana, kada pređe 1000 može se, u pravilu, vidjeti Gv na uvz-u, ako nemaš krvarenja, beta ne pada, mislim da se ipak, koliko god bilo teško, moraš strpiti do pregleda i think pink ( mrzim kad mi ovo kažu, a ja sad tebi pametujem - i sama sam šizila do pregleda)
Mislim da je Inesz negdje navela sve svoje vrijednosti bete, čini mi se da je isto krenulo s malom, u početku nepravilno duplajućom betom ( a završilo prekrasnim sinčićem), nek me Inesz ispravi ako griješim :Smile: 
Puno sreće želim!

----------


## bmaric

Recite mi sto mi je sada ciniti kad sam se vratila??? Znam da trebam u hzzo-u predati za putni trosak. Da li moram sada nalaz iz Praga slati u Margaretsku? Da li moram kada dr. potvrdi da sam trudna i taj nalaz slati u Zg? Sto trebam raditi ako nisam trudna? Isto ici svom gin. da to potvrdi nalazom?

Pipi, hvala!!! Drzi se, bit ce to sve ok!!!

----------


## sara69

krol,čestitam na maloj princezi Teodori
labradorka,bmarić sretno u iščekivanju bete
a našim budućim mamicama da maze i paze svoje bebice

----------


## sejla

bmaric, za putni trošak ne šalješ u margaretsku, nego u branimirovu. Napišeš molbu za povrat, priložiš otpusno pismo iz klinike, kopiju odobrenja i podatke o računu na koji želiš da sjednu novci (ja sam priložila kopiju svoje kartice).
HZZO-u se nakon toga više ne trebaš javljati, tj. obavještavati ih je li došlo do trudnoće.
sretno u iščekivanju ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## bmaric

Sejla hvala!!! Ja to moram predati u Zadru.
A sto u slucaju da ne dodje sada do trudnoce? Da li u tom slucaju moram hzzo-u priloziti neki dokaz o tome? Ili samo rjesenje produzujem kao i do sada?

----------


## sejla

Mislim da u tom slučaju mpo dr treba ponovno ispuniti zahtjev za upućivanje na liječenje u inozemstvo pa se to šalje hzzo-u, ali nisam bila u toj situaciji pa nisam sigurna....neka me netko nadopuni-ispravi ako sam krivo rekla.

----------


## valiana

Evo ja svježa u ovom problemćiću s neuspjehom za sad!? :Smile: Predala sam za putne troškove u svom podrućnom hzzoo i ideš u sobu za inozemne troškove da te slučajno ne pošalju kao mog muža za ove naše gradske :Very Happy: .Predala sam kopiju otpusnog pisma kopiju rješenja od hzzo i priložila dopis da sam putovala autom.To sam predala prošli tjedan i rečano mi je krajem drugogmj.da čekam isplatu.Da tam mi je ženskica iskopirala karticu tekućeg i osobnu.Što se tiće neuspjeha iako vjerujem da to tebi neče trebat :Very Happy: .Moraš opet ispunit onaj zahtjev kod MPO doktora priložit otpusno pismo iz Praga i rezultate bete.Evo ja poslala u Margaretsku u ponedeljak sad čekam odgovor,Ne nadam mu se tako skoro :Smile: .Eto tak sam ti ja to napravila sretno i razmišljaj sad sam o lijepim stvarima i opusti se i uživaj.Znam da je iščekivanje bete mučenje za živćeke ali proći če i tebi če zasjati sunčeko na prozorčiču!Sretno :Very Happy:

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

> Recite mi sto mi je sada ciniti kad sam se vratila??? Znam da trebam u hzzo-u predati za putni trosak. Da li moram sada nalaz iz Praga slati u Margaretsku? Da li moram kada dr. potvrdi da sam trudna i taj nalaz slati u Zg? Sto trebam raditi ako nisam trudna? Isto ici svom gin. da to potvrdi nalazom?
> 
> Pipi, hvala!!! Drzi se, bit ce to sve ok!!!


draga, nista od nalaza iz klinike ne trebas slati u margaretsku, ako si trudna, povijest bolesti i racun iz klinike ide direktno u mar, ako ne budes trudna, predajes novi ispunjeni zahtjev za liječenje, nalaz iz klinike iz prethodnog postupka i nalaz bete ako si ga radila, ako nisi nema veze, neces valjda trudna u novi postupak jel
a i podrazumijeva da ti liječnik nece popuniti novi zahtjev za liječenje ako si trudna

valjda sam bila jasna, malo sam se i ja zgubila

----------


## bmaric

Valiana i Ona koja nije pisala, hvala na informacijama!!! Sve je jasno.
Dr. mi je rekla samo da napravim test za 3 tjedna, a poznavajući sebe ja ću njega napraviti i ranije, krajem sljedećeg tjedna, početkon onog drugog. A u slučaju da ne budem trudna, onda ću napraviti betu samo radi hzzo-a i novog zahtjeva.
Kako god bude, ne opterećujem se s tim da li sam ili nisam. Kad bude bit će, mijenjati ništa ne mogu.

----------


## kismet

> Valiana i Ona koja nije pisala, hvala na informacijama!!! Sve je jasno.
> Dr. mi je rekla samo da napravim test za 3 tjedna, a poznavajući sebe ja ću njega napraviti i ranije, krajem sljedećeg tjedna, početkon onog drugog. A u slučaju da ne budem trudna, onda ću napraviti betu samo radi hzzo-a i novog zahtjeva.
> Kako god bude, ne opterećujem se s tim da li sam ili nisam. Kad bude bit će, mijenjati ništa ne mogu.


Biti će :Heart: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~da nastaviš niz koji je luc započela!

----------


## bmaric

hvala kismet!!!!  :Kiss:

----------


## luc

Evo mene sa uzv. Hematoma skoro vise ni nema i sve je ok. Zametak veliki 2 mm a srceko jos ne kuca jer smo tek 5 + 4. Polako guramo  :Smile:

----------


## kismet

> Evo mene sa uzv. Hematoma skoro vise ni nema i sve je ok. Zametak veliki 2 mm a srceko jos ne kuca jer smo tek 5 + 4. Polako guramo


luc, super, sad će srčeko svaki dan prokucati :Heart:

----------


## daani13

Nova sama na forumu,ali odavno vas pratim,,,,,molila bih malu pomoć,, Ukratko;;;suprug ima klinifertov sindrom,,,a ja sam neki dan radila hormone i katastrofa su mi,,,FSH mi je 102,,a AMH > 0.01,, Imam   33 god,,,,U braku smo 13 god...I jedina opcija nam je Prag.  ima li itko sličan slučaj da su potrebni i donacija jajnih stanica i spermija,,,zvala sam hzzo u ZG, za refundiranje troškova,pa su mi rekli da skinem obrazac sa njihovih stranica i obratim se doktoru specijalistu,pa me sada zanima kada da pošaljem  e -mail klinici u Pragu da dođemo na razgovor odmah ili kad (ako ) dobijem rješenje pozitivno sa hzzo? Hvala!

----------


## milivoj73

dani u pfc imaju donaciju embrija...
ne sjećam se da je na forumu dosada bilo nekog sa takvim potrebama ali mislm da ćete u Češkoj naći svu potrebnu stručnost bez obzira na odabir klinike...ovaj dio sa hzzo ne znam ali javit će vam se već cure koje su prošle to...
sretno u svakom slučaju  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

daani13, dobro nam došla! 
Moj osobni slučaj je donacija js, ali praške klinike rade i donaciju embrija (znači biraju ženskog i muškog donatora prema vašim osnovnim fizičkim karakteristikama-građa (visina i težina), boja kose i očiju, krvna grupa).
Smatram da bi bilo dobro (pogotovo ako želite čim prije ići) da se sada čuješ s klinikom (klinikama ako niste odlučili gdje biste išli), i dogovorite termin konzultacija. U mailu ukratko opišeš vaše dijagnoze i možeš poslati nalaze, pa će dr pogledati i dati svoje mišljenje.
Paralelno možeš slati molbu hzzo-u. Za to ti treba:

    osobna molba (ukratko opišeš dijagnozu i moliš da razmotre tvoj zahtjev za podmirivanje troškova liječenja u Pragu)
    zahtjev i prijedlog za upućivanje na liječenje u inozemstvo (to je formular koji ispuni bilo koji gin. spec. za mpo)
    povijest bolesti tj. gin. nalazi (uzv, stanje maternice i jajnika, hormoni, ono što pokazuje tvoju dijagnozu)
    mužev spermiogram (u vašem slučaju i njegov kariogram ili neki drugi nalaz iz kojeg se isto vidi, budući da se radi o genetskoj bolesti)
    vjenčani list ili potvrda o izvanbračnoj zajednici

Na odobrenje se čeka oko 2mjeseca. U stvari je dobro pitati mailom kliniku što im sve od nalaza treba (budući da se svi mi razlikujemo od dijagnoze do dijagnoze, pa ne trebamo svi sve isto...). Nalazi bi trebali biti friški, unutar 6 mjeseci (osim npr. kariogram, on se naravno ne može promijeniti, pa...).

Sretno u odlučivanju i javi nam se  :Love:

----------


## sejla

luc ma sad će i srčeko junačko prokucati (uf kad se sjetim sebe u tom periodu), super za povlačenje hematoma  :Very Happy:   :Heart:   :Klap:

----------


## bubekica

pozivam vas da nam se pridruzite na odbrojavanju  :Smile:

----------


## daani13

> pozivam vas da nam se pridruzite na odbrojavanju


hvala,,,sejla,,,u utorak idem na razgovor sa doktorom  koji će mi ispuniti formular,,a poslati ću i mail u obje klinike pa ću vidjeti,,,naravno javljam se sa novim informacjjama...

----------


## Shadow2

Krol cestitam tebi i tvojoj zeni na princezici prekrasnog imena!

----------


## Shadow2

Daani 13 potpisujem Sejlu,posalji mailove klinikama ..mozda da odes na konzultacije( ako mozes) .tamo ces dobiti najbolje odgovore... 
Ja i mm smo isli u Pronatal i Pfc na konzultacije... Nakon razgovora s njima, stvari su vise manje sjele na svoje mjesto..
Mi smo se odlucili za pfc...

----------


## daani13

tako i namjeravam,valjda ću uspjeti istodobno   dogovoriti konzultacije u obje klinike, da vidimo koja će nam najbolje odgovarati,,,,samo imam mali problem sa M,,,zbog loših hormona skoro mi je izostala zadnju sam imala prije nekoliko mjeseci,,valjda ću to moći regulirati,,vidjeti ću sa dr.u utorak,,,

----------


## hannah8

Drage cure,  hvala vam puno na pomoći sa onim mojim niskim betama
   hvala puno* Inesz, kismet, pipi73,mare41,sejla,Valiana*...
   Stvarno ste mi puno pomogle u onom groznom iščekivanju...
   Evo, mi smo od one bete 67,0 17dnt, dogurali jučer do prvog UZ-a, i dr. kaže da je za sada sve ok,
  i  evo vidi se GM promjera 4,3mm, s ŽV koja se nazire, oko 3mm, kontrola je za dva
  tjedna, dr kaže da bi tada trebalo srce prokucat, sad ćemo polako, korak po korak, nadamo se 
  da ćemo i prokucat...

      Svima od srca želimo puno sreće, i hvala vam puno... :Smile:

----------


## mare41

hannah, predivne vijesti, saljem mrvici puse i drzim fige za dalje, cekamo srceko, pusa!

----------


## kismet

> Drage cure,  hvala vam puno na pomoći sa onim mojim niskim betama
>    hvala puno* Inesz, kismet, pipi73,mare41,sejla,Valiana*...
>    Stvarno ste mi puno pomogle u onom groznom iščekivanju...
>    Evo, mi smo od one bete 67,0 17dnt, dogurali jučer do prvog UZ-a, i dr. kaže da je za sada sve ok,
>   i  evo vidi se GM promjera 4,3mm, s ŽV koja se nazire, oko 3mm, kontrola je za dva
>   tjedna, dr kaže da bi tada trebalo srce prokucat, sad ćemo polako, korak po korak, nadamo se 
>   da ćemo i prokucat...
> 
>       Svima od srca želimo puno sreće, i hvala vam puno...


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  hannah baš sam happy, mislila sam na tebe, ali sam čekala da se javiš...vidiš da je sve ok, sad će i srčeko prokucati svaki dan :Heart:

----------


## sejla

hannah, jako mi je drago čuti da je sve u redu, a sad će uskoro i srčeko  :Very Happy:   :Heart:

----------


## hannah8

Drage cure, puno, puno vam hvala!!! Dojavit ću vam obavezno rezultate 
drugog UZ-a... :Smile: 

      Sve vas puno pozdravljam i svima puno sreće želimo!!!

----------


## valiana

Kako predivne vijesti :Very Happy: !Tako sam sretna zbog tebe hannah8! :Very Happy: .Želim ti da ti  puno sreće na daljnjim pregledima i da šo prije oslušneš srčeko i vidiš svoju mrvicu!Čekamo i dalje lijepe vijesti.Ja poslala na hzzo i dobila povratnicu sad sliedi čekanje i 4mj.je moj.Do sad su mi se u 4mj događale najljepše stvari u životu pa se nadam da bu tak i ovaj donio nešto lijepo.Svim čekalicama i putnicama sretno :Smile:

----------


## bmaric

hannah8, super vijest!

----------


## pipi73

Hannah8 divne vjesti....cekamo sa radoscu vjesti sa Uz

Valiana...sretno i tebi draga...cetvrti mjesec skoro da je tu....ovo vrijeme leti kao ludo...

Nesto nam dugo nema miny....nadam se da je dobro sto god da radi...

Veliki poljubac svima

----------


## hannah8

Hvala puno cure, *Valiana* puno sreće u 4 mj.!!! Nek bude dobitan, i
nek ti donese sreću... :Smile:

----------


## mostarka86

molim Vas, može li mi iko reči, ko je išao na donaciju js, da li je u cijenu od 3800 eura u pronatalu, uključeni i lijekovi za donorku, ili ide plus i cijena za to?
hvala unaprijed...

hannah8, čestitam, ~~~~~~~~~~~~za najljepši uzv  :Smile: 
valiana, sretno u 4.mjesecu...
krol, čestitam od srca  :Smile:

----------


## makajica

Hanna čestitke i od mene od srca !  :Smile: ))

----------


## sejla

Draga mostarka  :Kiss: 
cijena donacije js u Pronatalu ti je 4400 E, i tu je sve uključeno!

----------


## Sonja29

hannah,drago mi je da je sve u redu. Uskoro ćete čuti i srčeko :Smile: 
valiana sretno i veliki alt gr1 za 4. mjesec!

----------


## mostarka86

hvala sejla...ali sam se zbunila, mislila sam na *PFC*, ali kako tebi pišem poruku u postu, napisala sam pronatal. a tek sad skontah kako si mi ti napisala odgovor  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 
e stvarno sam pukla...

----------


## Shadow2

U pronatala ti je 4.500 mislim,a u pfc 4200.. Sve ukljuceno..
Bila prije 20 dana,provjerit cu na papirima..napaisali su mi...znam da je pfc 200 ili 300 eura jeftinija.

----------


## sejla

> U pronatala ti je 4.500 mislim,a u pfc 4200.. Sve ukljuceno..
> Bila prije 20 dana,provjerit cu na papirima..napaisali su mi...znam da je pfc 200 ili 300 eura jeftinija.


Da, u stvari je 4500 E u Pronatalu, ali su tu uračunate i konzultacije koje dođu 100 E, tako da je sami zahvat zapravo 4400 E.

----------


## sejla

> hvala sejla...ali sam se zbunila, mislila sam na *PFC*, ali kako tebi pišem poruku u postu, napisala sam pronatal. a tek sad skontah kako si mi ti napisala odgovor   
> e stvarno sam pukla...


Draga, kakvi su vam planovi za dalje? Nadam se što prije čitati o novom postupku  :Love:

----------


## Lana77

Devojke,sad citam koliko sta kosta,pa koliko je sam postupak u PFC bez ikakve donacije?Jos me interesuje kada se posalju svi nalazi Danici,sta sledi dalje,da li nam ona odmah zakaze postupak?

----------


## Shadow2

> tako i namjeravam,valjda ću uspjeti istodobno   dogovoriti konzultacije u obje klinike, da vidimo koja će nam najbolje odgovarati,,,,samo imam mali problem sa M,,,zbog loših hormona skoro mi je izostala zadnju sam imala prije nekoliko mjeseci,,valjda ću to moći regulirati,,vidjeti ću sa dr.u utorak,,,


Mi smo pisali u obje klinike, i imali smo termin isti dan...s par sati razlike... Da stignemo do druge klinike, i da imamo dovoljno vremena za razgovor. 
Na konzultacijama ce ti obavit pregled, te reci sto ti je ciniti...

----------


## Shadow2

Evo provjerila 
Donacija  pronatal 4500( meni nije ukljuceno 100 eura,jer sam to odma platila na konzultacijama) 
Donacija pfc 4200 
Ivf s vlastitim j.s u pfc-u 2400 eura, u pronatala neznam jer sam dobila cijenu za donaciju( sto meni treba)
A za pfc imam cijenik za sve postupke.

----------


## Shadow2

Cure trebam pomoc kakvi je to hormon shbg? I kad se on vadi? Moze bilo koji dan ili mora od 2-5 dana? I testosteron kad se vadi? Od 2-5, ili moze bilo koji dan ?testosteron znamo koji je hormon  :Wink: 
Ovaj shbg, nemam pojma.. ;(

----------


## Lana77

Meni su rekli da sve hormone vadim od 2-5 dana ciklusa.Hvala na odgovoru Shadow2.

----------


## Lana77

Shadow2,mozes li mi napisati cijenu svih postupaka u PFC,ako imas?

----------


## sejla

Shadow, evo nešto o hormonu shbg:
Globulin koji veže spolne hormone (engl. Sex Hormone Binding Globulin, SHBG) je cirkulirajući plazma protein koji specifično veže androgene i estradiol u krvi. Njegovo vrijeme polu-života je oko 7 dana, a nastaje u stanicama jetre te se izlučuje u krv. Njegovo stvaranje ovisi o koncentraciji cirkulirajućih androgena i estrogena. Visoke razine androgena i androgenskih progesterona inhibiraju sintezu SHBG, dok visoke razine estrogena i hormona štitnjače stimuliraju SHBG sintezu.
Referentne vrijednosti:
Muškarci: 14,5 – 48,4 nmol/L
Žene: 26,1 – 110,0 nmol/L
Povišeno:
Povišene vrijednosti SHBG mogu se naći u hipertiroidizmu te u cirozi jetre.
Kod muškaraca povišene vrijednosti nalaze se u hipogonadizmu, ginekomastiji, androgenoj neosjetljivosti te nedostatku androgena.
Kod žena povišene vrijednosti nalaze se u anoreksiji nervoza, pri primjeni nekih lijekova: oralnih kontraceptiva, antiepileptičkih lijekova te kod hormonske nadomjesne terapija.
Sniženo:
Kod žena, sniženje vrijednosti SHBG nalazi se u hirsuitizmu, virilizmu, acne vulgaris i u sindromu policističnih jajnika. 


(i mi smo platili prvo konzultacije 100 E, i onda nam je pred zahvat javljeno da trebamo podmiriti 4400 E, pa izgleda da je to-to, sve skupa obračunato)

----------


## mostarka86

Shadow2, Sejla, hvala vam punooo...
Sejla, što se tiče planova...idemo sada u aprilu/maju u stimulirani postupak, on nam je na teret fonda. ako ne uspije tada, planiramo do kraja godine neki postupka u pragu, vjerovatnije pfc, jer se ne treba ići na konsultacije. ja sam za donaciju, iako su dr.iz pfc-a, sa kojima sam se čula preko maila, rekli da bi oni pokušali prvo postupak sa mojim js, jer bez obzira što sam low r.,dobijem 1-2 stanice. ovo se malo raspitujem za cijene, jer su mi one najveći problem, kao i većini..
hvala još jednom  :Kiss:

----------


## daani13

hvala shadow2,..još nisam pisala klinikama,,vidjet ću šta će mi dr. u utorak reći,...ne znam hoći li mi hzzo uopće odobriti postupak pošto trebam oboje i donaciju j.st i spermija....ako mi odobre idem,ako ne ,nažalost mislim da neću moći ići.....

----------


## Shadow2

Imam,nasla sam i od pronatala.. Ali ima toga masu, jel te nesto posebno zanima da ti pogledam, od obe klinike?Ovo je za Lanu.

----------


## Shadow2

> hvala shadow2,..još nisam pisala klinikama,,vidjet ću šta će mi dr. u utorak reći,...ne znam hoći li mi hzzo uopće odobriti postupak pošto trebam oboje i donaciju j.st i spermija....ako mi odobre idem,ako ne ,nažalost mislim da neću moći ići.....


Neznam draga to priko hzzo-a, ali ovako citajuci postove drugih,ne bi rekla da cete imati problem dobiti pozitivno rijesenje,ali sigurno ce ti se javiti netko ko zna vise od mene. Inace donacija embrija je 400 eura skuplja, nego donacija j.s.

----------


## mare41

daani, ako bi ti odobrili samo donaciju j.s, vjerujem da bi mogli nadoplatit razliku
potrazi u mom potpisu cjenik od reprofita, mislim da oni rade i sa zamrznutim embrijima, a to je znatno jeftinije

----------


## sejla

daani, hzzo odobrava postupak ako se iz dijagnoze-nalaza vidi da nema nikakve šanse za ostvarenje trudnoće vlastitim stanicama (pa bio to muški ili ženski faktor ili oboje). Svakako vrijedi pokušati s molbom, sretno u utorak  :Smile:

----------


## đurđa76

cure molba,može li mi netko staviti link na zahtjev za liječenje od hzzo-a,naime prvi put mi se desila neka greška,pa da se ne ponovi,znači one koje su skoro predavale zahtjev,please!!!da budem stoposto sigurna da je ispravan

----------


## mare41

aj vidi na prvoj stranici, ja sam svojedobno molila moderatoricu da stavi link

----------


## patuljchica

> Kako predivne vijesti!Tako sam sretna zbog tebe hannah8!.Želim ti da ti  puno sreće na daljnjim pregledima i da šo prije oslušneš srčeko i vidiš svoju mrvicu!Čekamo i dalje lijepe vijesti.Ja poslala na hzzo i dobila povratnicu sad sliedi čekanje i 4mj.je moj.Do sad su mi se u 4mj događale najljepše stvari u životu pa se nadam da bu tak i ovaj donio nešto lijepo.Svim čekalicama i putnicama sretno


Ma travanj mora biti uspješan! (nama je bio!)  :Smile: 
Osim toga, kažu (nestručno) da je proljeće najplodnije razdoblje, kako u prirodi, tako i kod ljudi... Meni je svojedobno moja dr. rekla, da stvarno najviše trudnoća (u mpo varijantama) se ostvari u proljetnim mjesecima!

----------


## sejla

đurđa, evo linkić sa stranice hzzo-a:  http://www.hzzo-net.hr/dload/tiskani...o_17012011.pdf

(i nama su prvo nešto zmuljali jer smo dobili krivi formular u hzzo-u (iako je doslovno bio identičan, mislim da se radilo samo o datumu tiskanja koji je pisao u kutu, tak neš), pa sam nanovo printala sa njihove stranice)

----------


## Lana77

Shadow2,zanima me u PFC,PIKSI(najnovija metoda)koliko kosta,ali bez ikakve donacije?

----------


## đurđa76

> đurđa, evo linkić sa stranice hzzo-a:  http://www.hzzo-net.hr/dload/tiskani...o_17012011.pdf
> 
> (i nama su prvo nešto zmuljali jer smo dobili krivi formular u hzzo-u (iako je doslovno bio identičan, mislim da se radilo samo o datumu tiskanja koji je pisao u kutu, tak neš), pa sam nanovo printala sa njihove stranice)


sejla,thanks

----------


## valiana

> Ma travanj mora biti uspješan! (nama je bio!) 
> Osim toga, kažu (nestručno) da je proljeće najplodnije razdoblje, kako u prirodi, tako i kod ljudi... Meni je svojedobno moja dr. rekla, da stvarno najviše trudnoća (u mpo varijantama) se ostvari u proljetnim mjesecima!


Ha ha hvala dala si mi sad još jači vjetar u leđa! :Very Happy: .Ma ove godine bu uspjelo jer po kineskom horoskopu sam zmija a ova godina je naša godina,tako da je ova god.dobitna nevažno o mjesecu! :Very Happy:  Uf optiimizam mi je na vrguncu,zahvaljujuči svima vama koje naprosto nedate da odustanemo!Hvala vam svima cure i dečki naravno :Laughing: !

----------


## Shadow2

> Shadow2,zanima me u PFC,PIKSI(najnovija metoda)koliko kosta,ali bez ikakve donacije?


Znaci PICSI( oplodnja do 10 j.s-600 eura)plus ivf obicni 2400, sve zajedno 3000 eura...ako imas povise 10 j.s...onda se svaka j.s iznad 10 placa 40 eura.Ovo su cijene za pfc kliniku.
Za pronatal je sve isto,osim sta kod njih svaka j.s iznad 10 placa 20 eura.eto tu su oni jeftiniji..

----------


## Sela

> Ma travanj mora biti uspješan! (nama je bio!) 
> Osim toga, kažu (nestručno) da je proljeće najplodnije razdoblje, kako u prirodi, tako i kod ljudi... Meni je svojedobno moja dr. rekla, da stvarno najviše trudnoća (u mpo varijantama) se ostvari u proljetnim mjesecima!


Ja podupirem teoriju da je jednako kao i proljece vrlo plodan period ,period  nakon ljeta,kad se tijela opustaju u easygoing stanje i obnavlja energija potrosena u prvoj polovici godine.No ne bih htjela umanjiti Patuljchicinu motivacijsku poruku.Tocna je.
Pozdravljam vas sve cure i decki i pruzam podrsku u nastojanjima!
Krol,cestitam na Teodori:vec dugo nisam cula tako lijepo i uzviseno ime.
Novim trudnicama,poljubac
Ja se na zalost,ili na neciju srecu mozda hehe,ne javljam vise jer pripadam "prahistorijskom dobu" sto se informacija o postupcima tice pa cu uredno poceti samo citati i podrzavati Vas sve.

----------


## đurđa76

ima li koja od vas preporučit svog liječnika koji bi mi bio voljan potpisati zahtjev za liječenje i koji bi me htio primiti ovaj četvrtak ili petak?ovu moju ne mogu nikako kontaktirat,a voljela bi to riješit čim prije,može u pp

----------


## Lana77

Shadow2,puno,puno hvala :Smile: A kad se posalju nalazi,sta ide dalje,kad zakazuju postupak,mora li se ici na dogovor u Prag(PFC)?

----------


## bmaric

Lana77, na dogovor ne moraš ići, možeš s PFC-om dogovoriti sve preko mail-a.
Nisam baš pratila na kakav postupak trebaš ići, tj. da li trebaš neke donorske stanice ili ne, ali inače u PFC-u ide sve jako brzo, samo ako ti treba donacija js, onda se zna čekati par mjeseci dok ne nađu odgovarajuću donorku.

----------


## Lana77

Bmaric,ne idemo na donaciju,a radimo piksi metodu.Znaci,da ne brinem ubrzo se moze i raditi.Mi smo mislili u petom mesecu da idemo,ako bude moglo.

----------


## milivoj73

u pfc ide jako brzo...ako se ide sa svojim stanicama...5 mjesec je zicer
mi smo postupak sa picsijem platili 2800 eura 2010 godine pa su možda stari podatci...
a sad me moja picsi cura gnjavi dok pišem ovu poruku  :Smile:

----------


## Lana77

Milivoj73,hvala.Nadam se da ce i meni piksi metoda doneti jednu malenu. :Smile:

----------


## daani13

pozdrav,,,,evo bila sam danas kod dr. u ST u bolnici da mi ispiše  zahtjev za HZZO,,,ma   ne znam šta da sada radim,,, išla sam po preporuci jednog doktora a ispostavilo se da ta  doktorica dosada nije imala slučajeva da nije do sada  ispunjavala zahtjeve ali mi kaže da je jedan njezin kolega imao i da ta osoba nije uspjela dobiti odobrenje od HZZO,,,rekla mi je da joj ostavim sve nalaze od mene i supruga i da će se potruditi da sve dobro napiše da me ne vraćaju sa HZZO,,, u četvrtak opet idem kod nje  po taj zahtjev...ne znam da li svakako  da se javim e malilom klinikama za konzultacije,,jer bih svakako prije postupaka htjela otići na dogovor pošto se radi i o donaciji sjemena i jajnih stanica....Zvala sam Hzzo u ZG,,i gospođa koja se javila kaže da sve pošaljem nalaze pa će povjerenstvo odlučiti,,,a ja se  nadam da će mi odobriti jer su mi nažalost jako loši nalazi i moji i od supruga...šta vi mislite,,jer ako zakažem  konzultacije a ne dobijem pozitivno rješenje,,,a ne znam možda da riskiram i da odem na konzultacije i možda sve bude ok i jave mi pozitivno rješenje...............molim od nekoga mišljenje tko ima sličan slučaj,,,,HVALA!!!!

----------


## sejla

daani, mi smo prvo odradili konzultacije, a onda tek slali molbu i čekali rješenje. U svakom slučaju mislim da se isplati otići na konzultacije i prije nego dobijete rješenje, jer na taj način dobivate na vremenu. Nakon što se dobije rješenje, ono se prema potrebi može i produživati.

----------


## daani13

koliko ste čekali da vas prime na konzultacije,sejla,,

----------


## bmaric

daani, svakako vrijedi pokušati sa hzzo-om. i nemoj da te obeshrabri ako te eventualno odbiju, jer čini mi se da im je praksa svakome odbiti prvi put. mene su isto prvi put odbili i naveli mi razlog (ja sam tražila IVF, to mi nisu odobrili, već su naveli da pošaljem novi zahtjev za AID). budi uporna!!!
i ne znam da li se kod nas odobravaju postupci koji su u našem zakonu odobreni. ne znam što piše u zakonu za donaciju embrija. bez obzira na to vrijedi pokušati!
svakako ti držimo fige!!!

----------


## Sela

*Daani* ako imas uvjete(novac i vrijeme) odite na konzultacije, ukoliko ih zelis, bez obzira na cekanje na HZZO, iz razloga da budete tocno upuceni u sve detalje postupka i u ono sto vam nosi,te da budete sigurni da je to ono sto vam treba.Ako sam dobro pohvatala,tm ima "tezu dijagnozu" od tebe pa po mom skromnom misljenju mozete dozivjeti da vas HZZO odbije u donaciji embrija,ali da budete kandidati za donaciju spermija.
Jako mi je zao sto djevojke i dalje nailaze na nepovjerenje ,zid i nevoljkost kod ispunjavanja formulara za lijecenje u inozemstvu.Nikako da se maknemo sa Balkana.

----------


## Sela

I vjeruj da ispuniti formular nije nikakva filozofija(tvoja ce se dr potruditi da ga dobro napise da te ne vracaju sa HZZO,ali nikad nije ispunjavala,pazi molim te problema) jere sam u vecini slucajeva svoj ispunjavala ja sama a moj dr se samo potpisao(moj dr bio prelijen za tako nesto i smatrao je da samim tim sto se potpise cini veeeliku i dovoljnu stvar).Bitno je da znas svoj broj osigurane osobe u HZZO i sifre dijagnoza sa HZZO sifarnika po kojima si indicirana za lijecenje u inozemstvu.

----------


## sejla

> koliko ste čekali da vas prime na konzultacije,sejla,,


U Pronatalu se čeka oko 2 mjeseca (barem je kod nas tako bilo).

----------


## makajica

Daani,evo da se i javim..
.(friško predali zahtijev na HZZO ) nakon teške borbe ... ja također smatram da se isplati prvo otići na konzultacije sa klinikama, jer ćete uistinu ,po meni, 
tako najbolje i naj jasnije saznati što vas očekuje i što se i kako da riješiti sa mogućim najboljim rezultatima...

----------


## medeni

Samo da pozdravim sve moje Čehe, sretno svima za što god vam treba a novim roditeljima čestitke(pišem ovako općenito da ne izostavim nekog kod nabrajanja)

----------


## luccy

Cure pomoc di se u splitu radi kariogram koliko se ceka i kakav je to pregled

----------


## medeni

luccy, odgovorila sam ti na "Potp. u Splitu"

----------


## sejla

Luccy, to je pretraga (vađenje krvi) pomoću koje se napravi kromosomska slika, te se iz nje vidi postoje li određene genetske malformacije. 
Info o Splitu neznam, ja sam obavljala u Zg....termin sam dobila za par tjedana, a nakon otprilike toliko i nalaz (koliko se sjećam).

----------


## patuljchica

> Cure pomoc di se u splitu radi kariogram koliko se ceka i kakav je to pregled


Na žalost, mogu ti samo djelomično pomoći...
Ja sam radila kariogram u Zagrebu - na Rebru. obzirom da je to dosta skupa pretraga, i relativno sofiticirana, ne bi me čudilo da je rade samo u zg. Ipak, čula sam da i u Klaićevoj (navodno) rade, pa možda i u ST ima... U svakom slučaju, provjeri gdje imaju lab za genetiku, tamo ti i rade kariogram. Na Rebru je bila (barem kad sam ja išla) ambulanta u sklopu pedijatrije.

Pretraga je minimalno invazivna i ništa ne boli (fizički - iako, rezultati su nas dosta zabolili  :Smile: ). Uglavnom, izvade krv tebi i mužu i uzmu kratku anamnezu (zašto ste upućeni na kariogram, obiteljske bolesti, trudnoće, porodi... - standardno). Nalaz se čeka cca nekih mjesec dana. Nama su rekl da ako je sve ok, nalaz šalju doma. Ako nije, zovu na konzultacije.
Nas su zvali...  :Sad:  
Ipak, sretna sam zbog toga, jer čim smo saznali dijagnozu, imali smo cilj - Prag. sve je onda išlo brzo! U prosincu 2010. smo dobili smo nalaze, u veljači 2011. išli u Prag na konzultacije, u travnju na postupak, i 29.12. 2011. naša su srca i životi obogaćeni na način na koji nikada nismo niti mogli zamisliti - stigla nam je naša praška princeza!

U svakom slučaju, sretno vam bilo!

----------


## luccy

> Na žalost, mogu ti samo djelomično pomoći...
> Ja sam radila kariogram u Zagrebu - na Rebru. obzirom da je to dosta skupa pretraga, i relativno sofiticirana, ne bi me čudilo da je rade samo u zg. Ipak, čula sam da i u Klaićevoj (navodno) rade, pa možda i u ST ima... U svakom slučaju, provjeri gdje imaju lab za genetiku, tamo ti i rade kariogram. Na Rebru je bila (barem kad sam ja išla) ambulanta u sklopu pedijatrije.
> 
> Pretraga je minimalno invazivna i ništa ne boli (fizički - iako, rezultati su nas dosta zabolili ). Uglavnom, izvade krv tebi i mužu i uzmu kratku anamnezu (zašto ste upućeni na kariogram, obiteljske bolesti, trudnoće, porodi... - standardno). Nalaz se čeka cca nekih mjesec dana. Nama su rekl da ako je sve ok, nalaz šalju doma. Ako nije, zovu na konzultacije.
> Nas su zvali...  
> Ipak, sretna sam zbog toga, jer čim smo saznali dijagnozu, imali smo cilj - Prag. sve je onda išlo brzo! U prosincu 2010. smo dobili smo nalaze, u veljači 2011. išli u Prag na konzultacije, u travnju na postupak, i 29.12. 2011. naša su srca i životi obogaćeni na način na koji nikada nismo niti mogli zamisliti - stigla nam je naša praška princeza!
> 
> U svakom slučaju, sretno vam bilo!


doktorica je dala samo za MM taj pregled meni nije nista rekla da je tribam radit.

----------


## daani13

Hvala vam na savjetima,,,evo jutros sam poslala mail kod dr.Mardešića za konzultacije i god.Ksenija mi je javila da inače traže da se dođu na konzultacije ali pošto se kod mene već zna da trebam donaciju i jaj.st i spermija da ne trebamo dolaziti,nego samo kad bude postupak,a da joj nalaze pošaljem,,ali ipak smo odlučili otići prvo na konzultacije,i rekla mi je da  se čeka 3 mjeseca,,,,,sutra idem u dr.po zahtjev pa ću ga poslati s nalazima u hzzo i samo se nadati da će mi ga pozitivno rješiti,,,,
Nisam poslala mail kod dr. Lazaarovske,,,molim da netko napiše ,,nisam ga uspjela pronaći,,,Hvala!!!!!!!

----------


## mare41

dani, mail od mirne pfc je mirna@pragueivf.cz, imas o njima u mojim linkovima u potpisu

----------


## daani13

hvala Mare!!!

----------


## patuljchica

> doktorica je dala samo za MM taj pregled meni nije nista rekla da je tribam radit.


Ne znam... Ne kužim kako je doktorica zaključila da bi problem mogao biti kod tm, a nikako ne kod tebe...? Da li postoje neke druge indikacije da bi kod njega moglo biti kromosomskih problema? 
Na tvom mjestu, ja bi tražila da oboje napravite pretragu. Nije invazivna, a kad se već radi... Da ne bi ispalo da izgubite 2-3 mjeseca dok napravite njegov kariogram, pa on uredan, pa doktorica zaključi da bi mogla i ti napraviti istu pretragu... Pa tako prođe 5-6 mjeseci. A vrijeme je ono što nam je u svim ovim našim pričama najvrijednije. A osim toga, u slučaju da se nađe problem u kariotipu, pa se odlučite krenuti našim putem - u Prag na PGD - bilo bi dobro da za potrebe tog postupka, na uvid njihovom gen.labu se dostave oba kariorama. Informacije od onda kad smo mi radili kariogram - muž dobiva uputnicu od svoje doktorice opće prakse (na temelju preporuke MPO doktora), a ti od svoje gin. (može ti je dati u stvari i dr. opće prakse, ovisi s kojom lakše surađuješ...). 
Poz!
I javi nam što si uspjela saznati!

----------


## daani13

evo sad sam dobila mail od gosp. Ksenije i pitala je koliko dođe postupak ako ne dobijem pozitivno rješenje sa hhzo, i rekla mi je 1450 eura,,,,ne mogu vjerovati da je to iznos,mislila sam da je veći s obzirom da mi treba i donacija j.st i spermija,,,pa  ne znam je li to s lijekovima ,,,ili me nije dobro razumjela,,,,ponovo ću joj poslati mail da budem sigurna,,,šta vi mislite,,,,,,,

----------


## mare41

daani, prvojeri da li se radi o zamrznutim embrijima ili svježem ciklusu

----------


## daani13

mare,molim te imaš li mail da ti se javim,,,ako nije problem ili mob,,,,nešto bih te pitala,,,,upravo sam opet dobila mail od Ksenije,,,,hvala puno......

----------


## mare41

daani, vidiš li pp?

----------


## mare41

mislim da je to cjenik za zamrznute, morat ćete sami odlučiti da li tako želite

----------


## daani13

pročitala sam br,puno ti hvala,,,,,,nazvat ću te za 10 min,,je li može

----------


## luccy

> Ne znam... Ne kužim kako je doktorica zaključila da bi problem mogao biti kod tm, a nikako ne kod tebe...? Da li postoje neke druge indikacije da bi kod njega moglo biti kromosomskih problema? 
> Na tvom mjestu, ja bi tražila da oboje napravite pretragu. Nije invazivna, a kad se već radi... Da ne bi ispalo da izgubite 2-3 mjeseca dok napravite njegov kariogram, pa on uredan, pa doktorica zaključi da bi mogla i ti napraviti istu pretragu... Pa tako prođe 5-6 mjeseci. A vrijeme je ono što nam je u svim ovim našim pričama najvrijednije. A osim toga, u slučaju da se nađe problem u kariotipu, pa se odlučite krenuti našim putem - u Prag na PGD - bilo bi dobro da za potrebe tog postupka, na uvid njihovom gen.labu se dostave oba kariorama. Informacije od onda kad smo mi radili kariogram - muž dobiva uputnicu od svoje doktorice opće prakse (na temelju preporuke MPO doktora), a ti od svoje gin. (može ti je dati u stvari i dr. opće prakse, ovisi s kojom lakše surađuješ...). 
> Poz!
> I javi nam što si uspjela saznati!


doktorica je dala samo mužu zato sta je od prije 10 godina imao maligni tumor testisa koji mu je odstranjen radio spermioogran=azospermia vadio formone svi ok osit fsh koji je22.5 pa sad doktorica trazila kariogram.

----------


## tiki_a

mare41, zar može i sa zamrznutim embrijima? ... Ova cijena je iz Pronat.? Mislim da je u PFC-u 2000 EUR.  Sorry na upadici, nisam baš u toku...

----------


## mare41

tiki, naravno da moze, jedna cura je trudnica iz brna sa zamrznutim

----------


## tiki_a

Hvala draga mare41. Onda je to novost, ranije je bilo rečeno samo svježe. ... Ali najbolje je poslati mail.

----------


## daani13

tiki... ja sam dogovorila konzultacije kod dr.Mardešića i postupak zbog moje dijagnoze je transfer doniranih zamrznutih embrija,,

----------


## patuljchica

> doktorica je dala samo mužu zato sta je od prije 10 godina imao maligni tumor testisa koji mu je odstranjen radio spermioogran=azospermia vadio formone svi ok osit fsh koji je22.5 pa sad doktorica trazila kariogram.


... ne znam, nisam stručnjak... ali ja tu opće ne vidim zakaj bi se radio kariogram...(?) Kariogram je naime pretraga kojom se analizom krvi utvrđuje slika kromosoma. Lijepo i dobiš sliku svih svojih 22 para, a na njoj se onda lijepo vidi ako postoje neka odstupanja. Kakve veze ima tumor sa time, a i azoo - ne znam! (*mare41?* - ona SVE zna  :Smile: ).
Drugih indikacija za kariogram nemate? Ponovljene biokemijske trudnoće ili rani spontani?
A gle, ako ti već doktorica nudi ( :Laughing: ) šteta ne iskoristiti! Ma šalim se! Ali, ova je pretraga dosta skupa (HZZO-u) pa je doktori ne vole pretjerano prepisivati, pogotovo dok se prije ne iscrpe sve druge opcije. Ima tu po forumu puno cura koje su muku mučile dok su isposlovale uputnicu za ovu pretragu. Opet, ako već radite ovu pretragu, mislim da bi vam bilo dobro da je oboje napravite (tako i onako, do nedavno su se pisale uputnice "kariogram supružnika", a u šifru će ti tako i onako pisati "liječenje neplodnosti"). 
Opet, neka me isprave cure ako sam u krivu! *Mare*? :Grin:

----------


## luccy

A sad stvarno neznam.dr je pogledala nalaz od hormona ,spermiogram i povjest bolesti i onda je rekla dq napravi kariogram,pregled urologa i endokrinologa pa ce onda vidit sta cemo

----------


## Lana77

Kada se posalju nalazi hormona i spermograma(PFC),za koliko odgovore,sta dalje,da li se odgovor dugo ceka?

----------


## bmaric

Lana77, ma brzo Mirna odgovori. Ona ih odnese doktorici da pogleda i stvarno brzo odgovore. Vjerojatno ces kroz dan-dva dobiti odgovor.

----------


## Lana77

Ja sam sve nalaze prikupila,sutra ih saljemo PFC...Pa videcemo sta ce biti za dalje...

----------


## mare41

patuljček, ja sam već skužila da ta gđa u splitu ima ideje pa šutim.....koliko se sjećam-krom.aberacije su urođene, a zračenje dovodi do azo, al kakva oštećenja uzrokuje......ne stignem čitati o tome ( a i propuh mi u glavi :Smile: )
bmaric, sretnooooooooooo!

----------


## luccy

> patuljček, ja sam već skužila da ta gđa u splitu ima ideje pa šutim.....koliko se sjećam-krom.aberacije su urođene, a zračenje dovodi do azo, al kakva oštećenja uzrokuje......ne stignem čitati o tome ( a i propuh mi u glavi)
> bmaric, sretnooooooooooo!


mare41 kakve ti misliš da imam ideje nova sam u svemu ovome jedina ideja je ič u prag po donaciju ali to nije moja ideja nego muževa jar nakon 5 godina paklene bolesti i borbe za život želi pošto poto imati djete pa čak da on nije biološki otac

----------


## bmaric

Mare, hvalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  :Kiss: 

Luccy, mislim da je mare mislila da ta dr. u splitu ima ideje, ne ti - ispravite me ako grijesim.

----------


## luccy

> Mare, hvalaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa 
> 
> Luccy, mislim da je mare mislila da ta dr. u splitu ima ideje, ne ti - ispravite me ako grijesim.


ako sam ja krivo razumila sori mare 41  danas nije moj dan puna mi je glava sa svim neznam di bi ni šta bi .kad vidim pojedine ljude kako se odnose prema djeci zlo mi(danas me šokalo na poslu kako se odnos prima djeci)  a mi normalni to želimo više od ičega moramo prolazit sve i svašta.

----------


## valiana

Što se tiče kariograma meni je moja ginička jedva dala uputnicu a dr opće prakse mužu.Kad smo došli na rebro rečeno nam je da je šansa mala da kod obojoje postoje problemi tak da mužu nisu ni radili kariogram!

----------


## luccy

> Što se tiče kariograma meni je moja ginička jedva dala uputnicu a dr opće prakse mužu.Kad smo došli na rebro rečeno nam je da je šansa mala da kod obojoje postoje problemi tak da mužu nisu ni radili kariogram!


dr od muza je super šta se tiće toga samo joj kazi šta ti triba i za gdje ona daj bez problema.a zbog čega je dala taj pregled neznam

----------


## mare41

> mare41 kakve ti misliš da imam ideje nova sam u svemu ovome jedina ideja je ič u prag po donaciju ali to nije moja ideja nego muževa jar nakon 5 godina paklene bolesti i borbe za život želi pošto poto imati djete pa čak da on nije biološki otac


bmaric je u pravu, tu genetičarku pratim već duže vrijeme i svakakve je stvari (bez razloga) ordinirala, ljubim teeeee i držim fige

----------


## kismet

bmaric, jel brojiš sitno?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za plusić!

----------


## luccy

> bmaric je u pravu, tu genetičarku pratim već duže vrijeme i svakakve je stvari (bez razloga) ordinirala, ljubim teeeee i držim fige


koje je tvoje mišljenje  za sve to skupa
 :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

otkad sam trudna u glavi mi propuh...ne znam kakva oštećenja mogu uslijedit uslijed terapije, al neka su urođena, vi idete na biopsiju? nisam stigla pratit sve ove dane, možda sam krivo ukopčala, sorry, sad ću imat više vremena

----------


## bmaric

kismet, da, testić spreman za nedjelju ili ponedjeljak. po dr. bi trebala tek 24.02., ali nemam živaca čekati. nedjelja će biti 14. dan nakon postupka, pa vjerujem da će nešto pokazati. ali iskreno, ne nadam se ničemu, jer me jučer i prekjučer trbuh bolio, menstruacijski bolovi, pa mislim da ništa ovaj put.
hvala na vibrama!!!  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

bmaric,samo ti radi test po tvom planu, a simptomi trudnoce znaju biti jednaki pms.u

----------


## mare41

> mare 
> u nas ti je ovakva situacija
> ja ok suprug azoospermija
> bolovao je od malignog tumora lijevog testisa koji je ostranjem a desni se nalazi u ingvinalnom kanalu
> vadi je hormone fsh mu je 22:5.radio spremiogram i nije nađena sperma
> urolog je rekao na možemo probati umjetnom stim da mu rade punkciu ili biopsiju testisa
> ali uz ovakav fsh da su šanse nikakve
> sada kupimo nalaze za postupak ovdje u splitu pa ako punkcijom šta nađu ako ne onda idemo u prag za donaciu


luccy, jesi čitala azo temu? kad bi onda radili punkciju? bojim se da vas čekanje nalaza kariograma ne uspori

----------


## luccy

> luccy, jesi čitala azo temu? kad bi onda radili punkciju? bojim se da vas čekanje dnalaza kariograma ne uspori


mare41 citala sam po azo ali nisu aktivni kao ceska tako da sam vise ovdje saznala.prije 2god kad smo saznali za nas problem bili smo kad te dr koja nam je dala papire za potpomognutu.kako je mm prije nego je vadio hormone i spermiogram bio na pet/ct snimanju zbog kontrole bolesti koju je imao.htjeli smo napraviti pauzu jer je to ogromno zracenje 48 sati nije smio bit u blizini djece i trudnica jer je zracio.sad kad sam bili kod nje ponovo rekla je da napravimp ta tri pregleda pa cemo vidit sta dalje.mm sada pije caj od piskavice,pripravak od meda i orasasti plodova i l-argeninin pa cemo vidjeti oceli to sta pomoc dok nenapravimo ova tri pregleda

----------


## daani13

makajica poslala sam ti pp,,,,,,jesi je dobila,,,,,,

----------


## Rominka

Lucy, s obzirom na dijagnozu, vjerujem da ste svjesni situacije kako u nasim klinikama ne mozete mnogo uciniti. Vrlo vjerojatno cete morati vani, a u tom slucaju hzzo ce vas traziti apsolutno sve nalaze, a to znaci stvarno sve i to ukljucuje i kariogram, i mikrodelecije i inhibin b tvoga muza te obavezni hsg kod tebe....iako pola tih nalaza zapravo realno nisu potrebni, zavod na njima inzistira. Eh, da, s obzirom na situaciju kod tm eventualno mozda nece inzistirati na biopsiji/i punkciji...birokracija je krut sustav i zato se oboruzaj strpljenjem i pokusajte obaviti sto vise nalaza sami bez da cekate da vas oni posalju - skratit cete si put i vrijeme. Pitaj, ili ovdje ili na azoo stog te zanima.
bmaric - go girllll!
mare, pozzzzzz  :Wink:

----------


## bmaric

hvala romi!
kakva je kod tebe situacija?

----------


## luccy

> Lucy, s obzirom na dijagnozu, vjerujem da ste svjesni situacije kako u nasim klinikama ne mozete mnogo uciniti. Vrlo vjerojatno cete morati vani, a u tom slucaju hzzo ce vas traziti apsolutno sve nalaze, a to znaci stvarno sve i to ukljucuje i kariogram, i mikrodelecije i inhibin b tvoga muza te obavezni hsg kod tebe....iako pola tih nalaza zapravo realno nisu potrebni, zavod na njima inzistira. Eh, da, s obzirom na situaciju kod tm eventualno mozda nece inzistirati na biopsiji/i punkciji...birokracija je krut sustav i zato se oboruzaj strpljenjem i pokusajte obaviti sto vise nalaza sami bez da cekate da vas oni posalju - skratit cete si put i vrijeme. Pitaj, ili ovdje ili na azoo stog te zanima.
> bmaric - go girllll!
> mare, pozzzzzz


A sve znamo i sve nam je jasno sad cemo napravit te preglede pa cemo vidit stq cemo i kako moc ovdje ali umeduvremenu cu kontaktirati u prag pripremiti teren da negubimo puno vremena.vec smo odlucili da ako neuspijemo nista da idemo na donaciju
Kissssss

----------


## Rominka

Luccy, upravo je to bila i poanta, nemojte cekati da vam netko od dr kaze sto da radite jer cete izgubiti mnogo vremena. Sve sto se moze obaviti napravite, zovi, pisi mailove, budi uporna. A ovdje zbilja mozes sve saznati, potrudit ce se vi dati ti info, ili saznati. 
Bmaric, eto cekam mengu kako bih opet uzbrdo na VV na konacni dogovor kada bi radili biopsiju. Po svemu sudeci bit ce u ozujku, jer sada ce mi uciniti pregled, kompletan, i onda stimulacija i simultano pripremanje i mene i mm ( to mi je najteze, ponovo biti stimulirana s jedne strane, i njega gledati kako ide na biopsiju s druge strane, a skoro pa sto posto znamo da se nece naci nista - dozvoljavam onaj mozda 0,1 % sanse cisto zbog doktora, mi smo realni i veselimo se Praguuu)

----------


## bmaric

Romi, drago mi je čuti da ste krenuli dalje (s obzirom na ne tako uspješnu prošlu godinu). Možda vas biopsija i iznenadi, ali dobro je da se "veselite" i Pragu. Kako god, bitno je da se dođe do cilja. Šaljem puno pozdrava!!!

----------


## makajica

Danni , 
odgovorila sam ti ( malo sa zakašnjenjem ) ! Nadam se da češ vidjeti na vrijeme....

----------


## bmaric

danas (14. dni) napravila test, i kako sam sumnjala, negativan je.

----------


## kismet

bmaric  :Love: 
Ipak ti ponovi za koji dan, kod aih se ne zna točno kad je došlo do oplodnje...
Ako slučajno ostane taj ružni minus, odmori se i dalje u nove pobjede!
Pusa :Smile:

----------


## mare41

bmaric, slazem se s ovim sto je kismet napisala, pusa

----------


## bmaric

mare i kismet, to ću svakako napraviti. Dr. L mi je rekla da napravim sljedeću nedjelju, ali ako dobijem m, onda mogu i ranije, pa ću, kako god bude, raditi opet u srijedu ili četvtak.
u svakom slučaju, ako i ne bude ništa kod ovog puta, bar ćete dobiti izvješće o "novoj" klinici  :Smile: .
 :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## makajica

bmarić 
držimo fige  i nema odustajanja !  :Smile:

----------


## Lana77

Nalaze sam poslala pre tri dana,ali mi PFC ne odgovara,joooj,bas sam se zabrinula.Sta vi mislite,mozda jos treba da cekam?

----------


## milivoj73

lana pfc ti je u fazi selidbe na novu lokaciju...
ne pratim te ali ako je hitno nazovi ih na mobitel, ako nije malo se strpi dok ne presele ili im opet pošalji mail...

----------


## pipi73

> Nalaze sam poslala pre tri dana,ali mi PFC ne odgovara,joooj,bas sam se zabrinula.Sta vi mislite,mozda jos treba da cekam?


Zar se oni sad ne sele...mislim u ovom periodu...mozda lupam ali mi se ucinilo da sam negdje procitala...Lana posto ti ne trebas ici tamo bas sad,bar mislim,sacekaj jos koji dan pa im opet napisi mail...ili ih zovi pa pitaj.U zadnjem postupku i ja sam cekala na email dr Mardesica skoro nedelju dana...on bio na nekom simpozijumu tako da sam se kada se vratio morala spakirati odmah...naruciti avion,hotel sve....Mada mislim da ti imas vremena...samo polako...ako si bas nestrpljiva...zovi Danicu...rece ti....Sretno

----------


## pipi73

MIlivoj pisali smo u isto vrijeme :Cool: 


Bmaric....sacekaj jos koji dan pa ponovi test....ili cekaj betu....nista to ne mora da znaci....mislim na vas

----------


## Sonja29

bmaric cure su ti već rekle pa da ne ponavljam. 
koliko se sječam kod sande je bio negativan test a bila je trudna, vibram...

----------


## bmaric

hvala vam cure! ponovit ću test do kraja tjedna, i tako moram u nedjelju prema naputku PFC-a.

da vas odmah pitam za utrogestan: čitam po netu da utrogestan može spriječiti dolazak m, a meni je dr. L. rekla da to nije točno. ???

i interesira me na koji princip djeluje Ovitrell: da li 36 - 38 sati nakon primanja Ovitrella "mora" doći do ovulacije, ili on samo sprječava ovulaciju u tom roku, a ovulacija može biti i kasnije, tj. dan-dva-tri kasnije?

----------


## Sonja29

> hvala vam cure! ponovit ću test do kraja tjedna, i tako moram u nedjelju prema naputku PFC-a.
> 
> da vas odmah pitam za utrogestan: čitam po netu da utrogestan može spriječiti dolazak m, a meni je dr. L. rekla da to nije točno. ???
> 
> i interesira me na koji princip djeluje Ovitrell: da li 36 - 38 sati nakon primanja Ovitrella "mora" doći do ovulacije, ili on samo sprječava ovulaciju u tom roku, a ovulacija može biti i kasnije, tj. dan-dva-tri kasnije?


kod mene utrogestani nisu sprečavali dolazak m, čak naprotiv... svaki put sam preko njih prokrvarila prije vadjenja bete

----------


## meki

Kariogram u Splitu ti se radi u Firulama na odjelu Humane genetike,samo izvadiš krv.....barem smo mi tako,nisu nas više ništa tražili..

----------


## pipi73

Bmaric utrici ne sprecavaju dolazak m....svi ljekari se u tome slazu....

A mislim da se ovulacija ne desava ...nije moguce da se desava nekoliko dana...znaci postoji kriticno vrijeme precizirano za nju....+- nekoliko sati....i po procjeni lekara tada i dobijemo stopericu ili ovitrelle...bar sam ja to sada skontala...

Inace citah sinoc neke rasprave....ja sam u ovom drugom postupku ostala trudna sa smrzlicama...mladjim u to vrijeme vise od 5 godina nego sto bi bili da je cio postupak isao sada iz pocetka...ja inace jos malo pa punih 40 banki...U totalnoj procjeni trudnoce racuna li se starost smrzlica ili moja starost ili se racuna oboje...Ne bitno ali nesto sam u zadnje vrijeme filozofski nastrojena pa kontam i suvise :Cool:

----------


## luccy

upravo dobili termin za kariogret 14.05 jaooooo tako daleko

----------


## valiana

Evo sad vidjela novu adresu PFC klinike. :Smile: Sokolovská 810/304
Praha 9
190 00 Praha, Vysočany  E sad vi cure koje već jakooo dobro poznate Prag Ajde nam sad pomozite s hotelima u blizini klinike! :Smile: Svim curama puno sreće!

----------


## luccy

> upravo dobili termin za kariogret 14.05 jaooooo tako daleko


kariogram ni pisat vise neznam hahahaha

----------


## bmaric

valiana, evo link sa booking.com-a, pa vidi ovdje
http://www.booking.com/searchresults.en-gb.html?sid=34c84cb29966992c98f7f3d34c851fa7;dcid=  1;class_interval=1;csflt={};idf=1;inac=0;offset=0;  order=popularity;redirected_from_city=0;redirected  _from_landmark=0;review_score_group=empty;score_mi  n=0;si=ai%2Cco%2Cci%2Cre%2Cdi;src=searchresults;ss  _all=0;ssne_untouched=Prague;district=263;city=-553173;origin=disamb;srhash=3102477759;srpos=1

i najbolje da ideš na "show map" ispod imena hotela, tu ćeš vidjeti Sokolovsku (glavna ulica) i prikazani hoteli u blizini.

kada idete gore?

----------


## milivoj73

http://www.hostel-centrum.cz/

http://www.arlingtonhotel.cz/

http://www.wellness-hotel-step.cz/ (preporuka jedne Pražanke)

http://www.hotel-esprit.cz/

Jindřiška Vlachová - Hotel Palma
Na břehu 579/3 190 00 Praha Češka Republika‎

http://www.booking.com/hotel/cz/intu...FcVV3godmyMAQQ

ovo su hoteli u novom kvartu PFC...kome je bitno biti blizu klinike(Mare ajd zakelji na svoj putopis da mi ne propadne domaća zadaća)
Valiana ajd probaj kontaktirati Mirnu za pitanje s kojim hotelima će surađivati pa možda i cijene budu povoljnije...

----------


## mare41

a šta bi ja volila vidit te hotele, ah, milivoj, jel se polako spremate?

----------


## milivoj73

evo još malo hotela  :Smile: 

http://www.booking.com/hotel/cz/hote...150fb3e;dcid=1

http://www.booking.com/hotel/cz/rela...150fb3e;dcid=1

http://www.booking.com/hotel/cz/caro...150fb3e;dcid=1

http://www.booking.com/hotel/cz/clar...150fb3e;dcid=1

----------


## daani13

i ja sam PFC poslala poruku prije 3dana i nisu mi još odgovorili,,,,a kad sam pronatalu gđa. Ksenija mi je odmah odgovorila,,,

----------


## milivoj73

e Mare al baš baš polako...
ljeto je naše...
pusti ti Prag za neko vrijeme...a onda za koju godinu natovarite karavan i polako na put  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

> i ja sam PFC poslala poruku prije 3dana i nisu mi još odgovorili,,,,a kad sam pronatalu gđa. Ksenija mi je odmah odgovorila,,,


kad sam ja počinjala s pragom, situacija je bila obrnuta, sve se mijenja :Smile: , ovisno o gužvi

----------


## milivoj73

danii pisali smo gore da se sele ovih dana pa malo strpljenja...

----------


## tiki_a

> i ja sam PFC poslala poruku prije 3dana i nisu mi još odgovorili,,,,a kad sam pronatalu gđa. Ksenija mi je odmah odgovorila,,,


daani, prije malo više od godinu dana poslala sam mail u PFC, bila je nedjelja, drugi dan su mi odgovorili, ostala sam ugodno iznenađena. Tako da se nadam da ćeš uskoro dobiti odgovor.

----------


## daani13

evo upravo sam dobila mail od Mirne,,,,,i kod njih je transfer sa zamrznutim doniranim embrijima 2200,,,a u pronatalu 1450,,,

----------


## tiki_a

Osjetna razlika, moram priznati. Hvala daani za info.

----------


## daani13

ma nema problema ,,,,,,ovaj forum je odličan,,stvarno se mogu prikupiti informacije za sve..........ali sad sam se malo zamislila,,,iz pronatala mi je gđa  Ksenija rekla da je to bez lijekova iznos,,pa sam ja shvatila da se to odnosi da moji lijekovi ne ulaze u postupak ,,,,,ali je nisam pitala za donatorku,,valjda je za nju plaćeno u iznosu u 1450.....šta vi mislite ili da pitam Kseniju da mi pojasni,,,,,moram priznati  da je Mirna bila vrlo opširna  u mailu,,,a Ksenija u par riječi mi odgovorila.....

----------


## milivoj73

obavezno zatraži svaku stavku....nije to mali iznos...

----------


## mare41

daani, treba provjerit jos da li je to cijena za jedan ili dva embrija. u fet-u nema nikakve stimulacije, osim lijekova za tebe koji idu na recept

----------


## daani13

Hvala ,mare,,,,vidim u Mirne je 1 embrio transfer,,,onda je sigurno i u pronatala,,ali poslala  sam mail da još provjerim,,,,,

----------


## daani13

a stvarno je ažurna Ksenija,,,mare ,,,javila mi je da je to za 2 embrija...

----------


## mare41

onda su i u pfc-u dva, vidjela sam da reprofit nudi i jedan, a cijena je vec ako su dva

----------


## daani13

može biti da i je,,,kako mi je sve ovo  novo  tako i još sve ne razumijem dobro,,,,

----------


## bmaric

daani, možda da tražiš od obe klinike da ti specificiraju cijenu, jer mi se razlika između PFC-a i Pronatala čini velika. A kada imaš specifikaciju, onda možeš bolje i usporediti.

----------


## Lana77

Hvala vam!Nije meni nista toliko hitno,samo nisam znala da se sele,a bila sam zabrinuta,mislila sam da nije nesto u redu.Vidim da su Daani13 odgovorili,meni jos nista,ali bicu strpljiva i cekacu.Svi na forumu ste super,uvek od vas dobijem odgovor.
Jos me zanima,kada oni zakazu postupak,mora li se odmah ici,ili se mozemo dogovoriti kad i nama odgovara?

----------


## bmaric

Lana77, oni termin postupka zakazuju u dogovoru s vama. Znat ćeš sigurno bar mjesec-dva prije kada želiš na postupak i tako se dogovoriš s njima. Oni su ti jako fleksibilni, ne brigaj  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

bmaric, navijam i cekam-nestrpljivo!

----------


## makajica

Draga Daani, u procesu su selidbe do 25.02. pa je potrebno malo strpljenja!  :Wink: )

----------


## bmaric

mare, hvala!!! M jos nije stigla, nada jos postoji.

----------


## Lana77

Bmaric,hvala puno,a ja ti drzim fige,da bude sve ok. :Smile:

----------


## kismet

> bmaric, navijam i cekam-nestrpljivo!


x

----------


## daani13

bmaric držim ti fige,,,,,,,,, ja sam jučer poslala  zahtjev na hzzo,,,,,,sad ću čekati,,,,

----------


## bmaric

Evo, jutros ponavljala test (17. dni) i opet negativan. Znači to je to. U petak još idem vaditi betu, tako da nalaz mogu priložiti uz novi zahtjev. Idemo dalje, Prag nas čeka  :Smile: .

----------


## patuljchica

*pitanjce* - za jednu neforumašicu koja se sprema u Prag...
Jel ima neko prijedlog kako jeftino telefonirati za HR iz Praga? Mi smo se uglavnom služili sms-om i mailom, pa ja nemam preporuke... Ovi putnici imaju mamu koja se ne koristi novim i modernim tehnologijama, pa da joj se mogu javljati da ne bi bilo panike...  :Smile: 
Isto, još jedno pitanjce - cure, kaj ono koristite za "debljanje" endometrija (naravno, osim propisane terapije  :Smile: ).
Tnx!

----------


## bmaric

Patuljchica, mi smo zvali preko skype-a. Uplatili smo si 10,00 eura na skype-konto i tako zvali fiksne brojeve i mobitele u HR. Meni je npr. za 5,5 min. razgovora odbilo ca. 0,70 eura, znači nekih 5,00 - 6,00 kn. Svaki dan smo zvali doma, a možda smo sve ukupno potrošili 3,00 - 4,00 eura.

----------


## milivoj73

mi smo bili 3 mjeseca u Pragu i isto imamo starce operirane od tehnike  :Smile: 
kako nismo imali smartphonove 2010. uzeli smo kartice za međunarodno telefoniranje i njima zvali sa telefonskih govornica po cijelom gradu (jedna bila i blizu stana)...tih kartica ima po cijelom Pragu za kupiti samo nek izračuna cijenu poziva...
nas je poziv na fiksni u HR došao 0,46 kn/min...

----------


## kismet

> Evo, jutros ponavljala test (17. dni) i opet negativan. Znači to je to. U petak još idem vaditi betu, tako da nalaz mogu priložiti uz novi zahtjev. Idemo dalje, Prag nas čeka .


 :Love: 
Bravo za pozitivu, pusa!

----------


## patuljchica

hvala na brzim odogovorima! proslijediti ću ih! Makar, čini mi se da je skype isto uzaludni prijedlog  :Smile: . Kartice će biti najbolja varijanta mislim...
Sretno svim putnicima za Prag!

----------


## pipi73

> *pitanjce* - za jednu neforumašicu koja se sprema u Prag...
> Jel ima neko prijedlog kako jeftino telefonirati za HR iz Praga? Mi smo se uglavnom služili sms-om i mailom, pa ja nemam preporuke... Ovi putnici imaju mamu koja se ne koristi novim i modernim tehnologijama, pa da joj se mogu javljati da ne bi bilo panike... 
> Isto, još jedno pitanjce - cure, kaj ono koristite za "debljanje" endometrija (naravno, osim propisane terapije ).
> Tnx!


Ja sam jela cveklu...ananas...brazilske orahe(4-5/na dan)...aspirin 100(1 dnevno)...puno voca...tecnosti...i naravno kretanja...Dok nisam krenula u postupak vezbala sam....od kada sam krenula samo setnje ali bas duge...prosparatala sam Prag uzduz i poprijeko bas puno...
Sto se tice telefoniranja mislim da to nije nesto extra skupo....zavisi koliko ostaju...ja sam vjerovatno potrosila oko 10 e za 15 dana...gotovo svaki dan smo se culi...na kratko ali svaki dan...sa malenom a sa muzicem najvise email-om...

Bmaric zelim ti svu srecu ma kako god bilo.....

----------


## luc

Kojeg datuma sjeda povrat za prijevoz?

----------


## valiana

> Bravo za pozitivu, pusa!


Ma samo tako gledat naprijed! :Smile: Hvala vam svima na odgovoru za hotele jer polako se razmišlja o Pragu.Što se tiče debljanja endometrija ja sam po savijetu cura uživala u soku od cikle :Evil or Very Mad: i soku od ananasa :Very Happy: !Sretno svim curama ma kaj go čekale!

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

> Kojeg datuma sjeda povrat za prijevoz?


luc HZZO sve svoje isplate obicno napravi 20. u mjesecu
jel ti stiglo rjesenje za troskove prijevoza?

----------


## kismet

Pusa pipi i valiana, prvoj ~~~~~~~da se posteljica lijepo podigne do idućeg uvz-a, a Valiani za praško uspješno proljeće!

----------


## luc

Stiglo je prije dva tjedna ali nista ne pise kad sjeda. Danas nisam dobila nista. 
Valjda bude ovaj tjedan onda. Hvala!

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

i meni je stiglo rjesenje, ali ja se nadam tek sljedeci mjesec, obzirom da su mi rekli da vjerojatno nece biti u veljači

----------


## luc

Nisam u toku da si bila gore :Wink: 
Kad ce test?

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

bio je to jos jedan inkognito i neuspjesan postupak o kojem ne zelim razgovarati ni slusati tjesenje niti uopce razmisljati o istom
na sve drugo odgovaram

----------


## luc

Oprosti kaj sam pitala. Nisam nis lose misla.Znam da ti ne volis tjesenja i tak to! Pozdrav!

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

ma sve pet
sama sam se izlajala
trenutno sam u cudnoj fazi, nisam jos ni doktoru u rh javila da nije uspjelo, a proslo je vec skoro mjesec dana
nisam ni novi zahtjev predala
zapravo mi se vise ni ne ide....

----------


## tiki_a

> bmaric držim ti fige,,,,,,,,, ja sam jučer poslala  zahtjev na hzzo,,,,,,sad ću čekati,,,,


Svaka čast daani13, brza si!

----------


## rikikiki

Ma kaj ti se ne ide .... samo se sjeti proljeća u Pragu ... držim fige  :Kiss: !!

----------


## daani13

> svaka čast daani13, brza si!


hvala tiki,,,jesam poslala  sam šta sam mislila da će biti dovoljno a sigurno će mi još neke nalaze tražiti,,,,,,,,,čekam i obavezno se javljam kad nešto dobijem,,,,,,,

----------


## pretorija

pipi 73 
htjela bih te pitat sta si bila u Pragu 2 tjedna za FET ili sam nesto pobrkala?
zelim ti ugodne trudnicke dane :Love: .

----------


## patuljchica

> pipi 73 
> htjela bih te pitat sta si bila u Pragu 2 tjedna za FET ili sam nesto pobrkala?
> zelim ti ugodne trudnicke dane.


Pretorija! drago mi je vidjeti te opet tu! Jel to znači da se spremaš ponovou Prag?

----------


## pipi73

> pipi 73 
> htjela bih te pitat sta si bila u Pragu 2 tjedna za FET ili sam nesto pobrkala?
> zelim ti ugodne trudnicke dane.


Nisi draga...ja sam u Pragu obavila folikulometriju...tako mi bilo i jeftinije i jednostavnije...i ciklus mi se bio produzio za 2-3 dana a i poslije postupka ja sam ostala jos 2 noci ili 3 dana tamo...tako kada se sve sabere 15 dana...14 noci...Hvala ti...i ja tebi zelim sve najbolje aBda....sretno

Kismet...ti si jedno veliko srece...na moju posteljicu i ja cesto zaboravim..hvala od srca sto mislis...Inace sam danas punih 22 nedelje...Malo se bolje i osjecam...pijem neku konjsku dozu gvozdja pa valjda daje rezultate...Bice bolje...4 marta imam zakazano kod babice pa cu da vidim kakvo je stanje....Jos uvjek ne radim ali po kuci stignem sve obaviti ...plus malena..odvedi- dovedi u vrtic...jeste da se jos uvjek vucem ali ne zalim se....osjecam da ide na bolje...

Valiana srecno...mogu da zamislim kako je Prag lijep u proljece...

Svaka čast daani13, zaista si brza !

Ja cesto pomislim na Miny....nadam se da je dobro...

----------


## pretorija

patuljcica :Love:  tebi i tvojoj ljepotici

Da spremam se za Prag po moje smrzlice imamo 3  :Zaljubljen: 
Posto sam ja u totalnoj menopauzi moram uzimat hormone da se se sve opet pokrene 
bojim se da nije opet koji polip narastao ako je sve ok onda april- maj bi na put.
da sam malo mlada jos bi malo sacekala jer moj decko je zahtjevan hoce puno paznje a opet bi sto prije da ima bracu ili seku :Klap:

----------


## pretorija

pipi73 hvala na odgovoru :Love: 
 nadam se da ce i moj Fet biti uspjesan kao tvoj :Klap:

----------


## mare41

pretorija, za fet je dosta dva, tri dana u pragu, bas me veseli sta vas puno, koje sam vas pratila za prvu bebu, sad idete po drugu, sretno!

----------


## Sela

> patuljcica tebi i tvojoj ljepotici
> 
> Da spremam se za Prag po moje smrzlice imamo 3 
> Posto sam ja u totalnoj menopauzi moram uzimat hormone da se se sve opet pokrene 
> bojim se da nije opet koji polip narastao ako je sve ok onda april- maj bi na put.
> da sam malo mlada jos bi malo sacekala jer moj decko je zahtjevan hoce puno paznje a opet bi sto prije da ima bracu ili seku


Sjajno,Pretorija!Neka FET bude uspjesan!

----------


## Sela

Ovo ide OKNP
Znas sto,zapravo je to normalno i razumljivo.Sve su zene kao voda,podlozne plimi i oseki,sto je oseka veca to ce plima biti bujnija.Vrlo si osjecajna pa kad te oseka zareze,to zvuci kao ovo sto si napisala.Uopce se ne bojim za tebe kad krene plima.Sretno!

----------


## sejla

Evo da se malo javim i dragim cehinjama i cesima posaljem  :Kiss:  od 
mene i moje micekice! U bolnici smo na promatranju i ocekujemo najljepsi susret  :Zaljubljen:  saljem svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sto god treba (pratim vas, al mi je tesko s moba puno pisat)
 :Love:

----------


## kismet

sejla, da što prije držite svoju ljepoticu u naručju, za brz i lagan porod puno vibrica šaljem !
pretorija, nadam se da će se sve odvijati po planu i upaliti od prve kao našoj dragoj pipi!
pipi, već si više od pola puta prošla, rano ljeto će biti veselo, u punom sastavu, mislim na tebe i puse šaljem!
daani, valiani, bmaric, ma svima koji se spremaju u čaroban Prag - sve što si same želite, od srca!

Redovno vas pratim, ali nekako se još ne usuđujem pisati, danas smo 12+1, obavljen uvz i mjerenje NN, glavice, bedrene kosti, ma svega...doktor je zadovoljan, sve mu izgleda ok, čak su mjere kaže za 12+3  :Smile: 
Imala sam jučer neku laganu sukrvicu u Crinoneu (tako mi i treba kad "kopam", samo od sebe ne ide ništa, sve čisto) pa sam prepala, ali doktor kaže da je sigurno iritacija/zagrebanje kod aplikacije gela jer on ne vidi ništa sumnjivo...barem me umirio, mada iza svakog uvz-a osjećam nelagodu i pritisak kao u pms-u pa sam "na iglama"...uh, oduljila sam, ne znam smijem li tu sve ovo pisati, ako ne smijem, prebacite me :Laughing: 

Puse svima  :Heart:

----------


## bmaric

sejla, potpisujem riječi kismeta!

da i ovdje javim: moja beta 0.

----------


## kismet

> sejla, potpisujem riječi kismeta!
> 
> da i ovdje javim: moja beta 0.


 :Love:

----------


## bmaric

kismet, hvala!

Poslala sam Mirni mail i pitala da li mogu stati sa utrićima, pa mi se ne javlja, vjerojatno jer su u selidbi. Što vi mislite? Baš mi se ne da stavljati ih do ponedjeljka...

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

> kismet, hvala!
> 
> Poslala sam Mirni mail i pitala da li mogu stati sa utrićima, pa mi se ne javlja, vjerojatno jer su u selidbi. Što vi mislite? Baš mi se ne da stavljati ih do ponedjeljka...


ako je beta o ne vidim razloga za utrice vise
posalji joj sms, ak je frka

----------


## sara69

bmarić,  žao  mi je što nije došlo do trudnoće,ali sljedeći put će biti dobitan.kao što je kazala  OKNP nema potrebe za utrićima kada je beta O.
draga Sejla ,sretno i da što prije uzmeš u naručje svoju malecku.kako nam se ostale trudnice drže, koje su već po dosta odmakle  u trudnoći. Svim ostalima sretno  koje se nalaze u pragu ili se pripremaju

----------


## bmaric

Hvala cure, ja sam odmah jucer prestala s utricima, jer ne vidim smisao zasto ih dalje koristiti. zelim svima puno srece sa postupcima!!!

----------


## pipi73

Bmaric zao mi je....mislim da mozes prestati sa utricima...

Sejla....ljubim i tebe i malenu ljubicicu.....sto prije da se zagrlite...

Kismet....malo uspori ovih dana ali je sigurno iritacija....meni je i stavljanje urica bilo mora....jedva sam cekala da prestanem....I ne misli previse....Prva kriza i najveca je hvala Bogu prosla...Ja vjerovatno nisam puno razmisljla o tome sta bi moglo da bude kad bi bilo zbog uzasne mucnine....sad sam iscrpljena i bez snage tako da opet nemam snage da mislim o eventualnim problemima...ali kada covjek prodje neku 26 nedelju onda sve bude drugacije....bar meni...Pisi sta ti padne na pamet...Po meni je bolje pricati nego potiskivati u sebi...Ali ja znam da je to kod tebe ono najbolje....Poljubac

Ljubim i ostatak ekipe...

----------


## pipi73

> pipi73 hvala na odgovoru
>  nadam se da ce i moj Fet biti uspjesan kao tvoj


naravno draga...nemoj da sumnjas uopste....poljubac i samo naprijed

----------


## hannah8

Drage cure, sve vas puno pozdravljam, svima u postupcima od srca želimo puno
sreće, putnicima u Prag sretan put!!
bmaric, žao mi je jako, nek sljedeći postupak bude dobitan. :Smile: 
Sejla, vibre za lagan porod i da što prije zagrlite svoju princezu. :Smile: 
Samo da vam dojavim da smo mi bili na našem drugom UZ-u, i za sada je sve ok,
čuli smo srce i dr. je zadovoljan. Idemo polako, dan po dan, nadamo se da će sve
biti u najboljem redu.

   Svima želimo puno sreće!!

----------


## bmaric

hannah8, hvala! nama je suđeno da vidimo prag bar još jednom i to u proljeće  :Wink: 
i bravo za srce!!!

i cure, da vas pitam: koliko nakon prestajanja s utrićima bi trebala doći m? ja sam prestala u petak, pa još ništa, niti osjećam da će skoro doći...

svima koje čekaju betu  :fige:

----------


## mare41

hannah, divne vijesti!
bmaric, kazu nakon 3-5 dana, imas jos fore

----------


## bmaric

Mare, tnx!

----------


## makajica

hanna čestitke i od mene !  :Smile:

----------


## hannah8

Drage cure, hvala vam puno!! :Smile: 
   Svima želimo puno sreće! :Smile:

----------


## luc

Nisam dobila jos povrat prijevoza. Zvala sam i rekla mi je zena da nemaju novaca i da mozda mi sjedne do kraja treceg mj. Cifra je 730 kuna  :Smile:  valjda su klinici platili,nije Mirna nista javila da nisu.

----------


## kismet

Cure, gdje nam je sejlica, jel ima tko kakvu info, da nije Ema stigla?

----------


## pipi73

I ja mislim...ako je u bolnici onda koristi mob pa joj je teze kuckati....Samo nek su dobro....

----------


## makajica

> I ja mislim...ako je u bolnici onda koristi mob pa joj je teze kuckati....Samo nek su dobro....


samo da javim , kratko se javila Sejla, na promatranju su u bolnici ,mora biti pod kontrolim do poroda  ! Bit će sve ok  :Smile:

----------


## kismet

hvala makajica na info, puse sejli i bebici !

----------


## mare41

prenesi sejli nase pozdrave!
cure, jel bi se ko podruzio drugi tjedan-srijeda, cetvrtak?

----------


## kismet

mare ja bi se družila, ali kad nisam u metropoli  :Sad: 
Ali spremam se ja na proljeće k vama, puse!

----------


## patuljchica

Ja sam za kavu u srijedu - dosla bi s princezom ak nam je blizu I iza 5! Bilo bi lijepo upoznati nove putnice, a I vidjeti opet neke stare prazanke!
Kismet - javi kad stizes, pa cemo organizirat druzenje I onda!

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

to stvarno nikada nije bio problem, i opet i opet...kava ..piva...keksi za spermice :Very Happy: 
pridruzujem se
kad se dogovorite eto mene :Yes:

----------


## pipi73

Poljubac Sejli i ljepotici....a vama koji idete na druzenje mogu samo da zavidim ovako sva kao neka isprebijana macka....lijepo se provedite....

----------


## sejla

Evo me cure moje, puno vam hvala na pitanjima i brizi  :Heart:  Danas nam je 38+1, bila sam na pregledu jutros i 2cm sam otvorena, pa dr misli da cu skoro  :Very Happy:  trudovi se vec par dana detektiraju na ctg-u, osjecam lagana stezanja u trbuhu ali puno vise bolove u ledjima. Ako ne krene samo od sebe, iduci tjedan ce biti inducirani. Sve vas ljubim i pozdravljam  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## kismet

sejlić, za brz i bezbolan porod ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
pusa tebi i emi (jel jedno m?  :Wink: )

----------


## tikica_69

sejla, neka vam susret bude čaroban  :Love:

----------


## Bluebella

> prenesi sejli nase pozdrave!
> cure, jel bi se ko podruzio drugi tjedan-srijeda, cetvrtak?


šta nismo danas bile na kavi  :Laughing: 

ajde doći ću i ja ... 

mare ... mogu doći u istim štiklama od danas ili moram imati neke koje nisi vidjela?

----------


## Inesz

drgoj Sejli puno ~~~~~ za lagan i brz porod

----------


## majalina

pratim vas već duže ali nikako se nisam registrirala do sada. prvi put sam tu. već duže se borimo s neplodnošću a kak više nemam js morali smo ići na donaciju. dobila sam odobrenje od HZZO-a i tako smo krenuli. evo sad upravo pišem iz Čeških Budojevica, jučer je bio transfer i sad odmarano u hotelu, nadamo se da će konačno uspjeti. bili smo u Pronatalu, a izabrali smo češke Budejovice jer su bliže i manje se čeka i nismo pogriješili. jako smo zadovoljni samo još da bude pozitivan test, svima sretno u daljnjim pokušajima.

----------


## daani13

je li netko u zadnje vrijeme pokušavao poslati poruku Mirni u PFC,,,,ja nikako ne mogu ,,kad pošaljem odmah mi dođe poruka da je neka greška? već nekoliko dana pokušavam.Hvala!

----------


## daani13

majalina,,sretno,,,,,,,,,,koliko si čekala rješenje sa HZZO? Kad si poslala i kada si dobila rješenje,,,,ja sam isto poslala zahtjev pa čekam hoće li mi odobriti,,,,meni treba i donacija j.stanica i spermija....

----------


## bmaric

Majalina, dobrodosla i nadam se da ces nam za dva tjedna javiti lijepu betu.

Daani13, rjesenje se ceka oko 2 mjeseca.

----------


## mare41

majalina, svi drzimo fige!

----------


## patuljchica

> je li netko u zadnje vrijeme pokušavao poslati poruku Mirni u PFC,,,,ja nikako ne mogu ,,kad pošaljem odmah mi dođe poruka da je neka greška? već nekoliko dana pokušavam.Hvala!


*daani13* provjeri na koji mail šalješ? ja sam joj poslala mail prošli tjedan i za cca 2 sata dobila odgovor  :Smile: . 
mirna@pragueivf.cz
*majalina* SRETNO!
Poz!

----------


## daani13

hvala,,patuljchica,,,šaljem na tu adresu,,,,i uspjela sam joj poslati 20.02.i što kažeš odmah mi je vratila mail,,ali poslije toga nikako,,evo i sada sam opet pokušala ali neće odmah mi vraća da nije otišla poruka,,,,,,možda mi nije nešto u redu sa mojom mail adresom,,,,,nema veze isto mi nije tako hitno dok ne dobijem rješenje od HZZO,,pa ću je telefonski nazvati...

----------


## majalina

mjesec dana mi je trebalo da skupim sve nalaze jer trebaju biti što noviji, a samo rješenje od HZZO-a sam čekala 2 mjeseca odnosno nekih 50 dana i onda od rješenja do poziva iz Pronatala nekih 15 dana. nakon toga smo krenuli s terapijom i evo nas sada u Češkim Budejovicama, punkcija donatorke je bila 25.2. a transfer 2.3. još smo tu jer smo odlučili da ćemo ostati do srijede da ne putujemo odmah i kažu nam da smo dobro tak odlučili. ako još nekog što zanima slobodno neka pita.

----------


## Anavim

majalina, i ja sam bila u Češkim Budejovicama. držim vam palce, meni je prvi put bilo uspješno  :Smile:

----------


## majalina

> majalina, i ja sam bila u Češkim Budejovicama. držim vam palce, meni je prvi put bilo uspješno


pa to je super, nadam se i da će kod mene biti tako, ja još imam 3 zmrzlića za drugo dijete, kako oni kažu, jer odmah govore da će uspjeti da te malo smire. stvarno su super. kontakt osoba je Ljiljana Škorić i ona sve prevodi tako da nema problema. znam da je glupo ali ne prestajem razmišljati o tome, ali da li se osjete nekakvi simptomi prije vađenja bete? ja sam išla na donaciju js tako da sam samo maternicu morala pripremiti za vraćanje.

----------


## nocomment

Majalina, držaću fige. Ja sam se porodila prije 18 dana, isto sam bila u Češkim Budejovicama. Imam i zamrznutih embriona pa ću ponovo kad mi moja mala princeza malo poraste. Tebi i svima želim istu sreću koju imam ja  :Very Happy:

----------


## Broz

Drage moje,

iako sam realativno mlada, imam  dosta problema da zatrudnim. Nakon nekoliko godina svakakvog pokusavanja sam odlucila da idem na donirano jajasce. Razmisljam o Pronatalu Prag, kakva su vasa iskustva? Majalina, kako je bilo u Pronatalu Češke Budjevice? Razmisljam i o njima, ipak su blizi a i ne ceka se predugo. Hvala unaprijed na svim savjetima i drzim fige svima.

Ivana

----------


## Angely4you

Evo i mene tužne opet malo ovdje. Dobili smo nalaze kariograma i rezultat je Klinefertov sindrom. Hormoni katastrofa. Dali ima smisla probati nešto više, alternativnije ili se odmah uputiti u Prag. Još uvijek nisam pokopčala skroz šta nam je prvo činiti, da li se javiti u Prag ili tražiti odobrenje od HZZO-a. Totalna mi je zbrka u glavi, ne mogu se koncentrirati na ništa. Ne želim da mi dani prođu a da ja nisam poduzela apsolutno ništa. A na poslu mi stalno neka frka, zbrka, cijeli dani  :Sad:  Kako ste uskladile svoje poslove sa Pragom? Bolovanja, godišnji? Strah me kako ću to sve uspjeti iskombinirati. Radim uredski posao, odgovoran, sa rokovima, kod PRIVATNIKA...mislim da ne moram ništa više reći. Navukla sam i gripu  :Sad:  Ništa mi ne ide...umorna sam, užasno umorna. Želim pozitivu, moram  biti takva a snage nemam. Ne znam gdje da krenem  :Sad: 
POMAGAJTE  :Sad:

----------


## Broz

> Evo i mene tužne opet malo ovdje. Dobili smo nalaze kariograma i rezultat je Klinefertov sindrom. Hormoni katastrofa. Dali ima smisla probati nešto više, alternativnije ili se odmah uputiti u Prag. Još uvijek nisam pokopčala skroz šta nam je prvo činiti, da li se javiti u Prag ili tražiti odobrenje od HZZO-a. Totalna mi je zbrka u glavi, ne mogu se koncentrirati na ništa. Ne želim da mi dani prođu a da ja nisam poduzela apsolutno ništa. A na poslu mi stalno neka frka, zbrka, cijeli dani  Kako ste uskladile svoje poslove sa Pragom? Bolovanja, godišnji? Strah me kako ću to sve uspjeti iskombinirati. Radim uredski posao, odgovoran, sa rokovima, kod PRIVATNIKA...mislim da ne moram ništa više reći. Navukla sam i gripu  Ništa mi ne ide...umorna sam, užasno umorna. Želim pozitivu, moram  biti takva a snage nemam. Ne znam gdje da krenem 
> POMAGAJTE


Probajte Pronatal u C. Budjevicama, ne znam odakle ste, ali blize je nego Prag a ista je klinika. I ja razmisljam da idem tamo a cula sam da imaju super rezultate. Nek vam je sretno. Ako Vam treba kontakt imam ga, mogu vam dati.

----------


## patuljchica

> Evo i mene tužne opet malo ovdje. Dobili smo nalaze kariograma i rezultat je Klinefertov sindrom. Hormoni katastrofa. Dali ima smisla probati nešto više, alternativnije ili se odmah uputiti u Prag. Još uvijek nisam pokopčala skroz šta nam je prvo činiti, da li se javiti u Prag ili tražiti odobrenje od HZZO-a. Totalna mi je zbrka u glavi, ne mogu se koncentrirati na ništa. Ne želim da mi dani prođu a da ja nisam poduzela apsolutno ništa. A na poslu mi stalno neka frka, zbrka, cijeli dani  Kako ste uskladile svoje poslove sa Pragom? Bolovanja, godišnji? Strah me kako ću to sve uspjeti iskombinirati. Radim uredski posao, odgovoran, sa rokovima, kod PRIVATNIKA...mislim da ne moram ništa više reći. Navukla sam i gripu  Ništa mi ne ide...umorna sam, užasno umorna. Želim pozitivu, moram  biti takva a snage nemam. Ne znam gdje da krenem 
> POMAGAJTE


Prvo i najvaznije - smiri se i duboko udahni. Uzmi si par dana fore, vikend i malo se od svega odmorite. Nemojte misliti nanalaze, prosecite, izadite van, otputujte... A onda sljedeci tjedan krenite dalje. Gledaj vasu dijagnozu kao nesto pozitivno - vasa neplodnost je dobila ime i sad znate proti cega se borite! 
E sad, ako se ne varam, kod klin.syn. rjesenje je donacija. Dakle, pravac Prag, ovdje nemas sto traziti! Sto se tice hzzo-a, procitaj malo postove unazad sto i kako treba napraviti. A ujedno se mozes i javiti mailom klinikama u pragu... ugl, na put idete tek kad dobite rjesenje zavoda.
Sretno i hrabro naprijed! 
Kaj se tice posla - nemoj se time zamarati unaprijed. Korak po korak. Pa malo bolovanja, malo g.o. i nekako ti to sve se poslozi.
Vjeruj, i ja sam na pocetku mislila da nema izlaza a sad evo ljubim svoju prasku princezu...

----------


## sos15

Angely4you,

ne bi da bude da ti ulijevam lažnu nadu, ali znam slučaj gdje je sa istom dijagnozom pronađen materijal za vto. U pitanju je muž naše članice [B]aboni76[B], možeš je kontaktirati za detalje. Uglavnom oni su radili micro tese u Sarajevu i pronađeni su plivači koji su zamrznuti i sad čekaju postupak. Od srca ti želim isti scenario.

----------


## daani13

> Evo i mene tužne opet malo ovdje. Dobili smo nalaze kariograma i rezultat je Klinefertov sindrom. Hormoni katastrofa. Dali ima smisla probati nešto više, alternativnije ili se odmah uputiti u Prag. Još uvijek nisam pokopčala skroz šta nam je prvo činiti, da li se javiti u Prag ili tražiti odobrenje od HZZO-a. Totalna mi je zbrka u glavi, ne mogu se koncentrirati na ništa. Ne želim da mi dani prođu a da ja nisam poduzela apsolutno ništa. A na poslu mi stalno neka frka, zbrka, cijeli dani  Kako ste uskladile svoje poslove sa Pragom? Bolovanja, godišnji? Strah me kako ću to sve uspjeti iskombinirati. Radim uredski posao, odgovoran, sa rokovima, kod PRIVATNIKA...mislim da ne moram ništa više reći. Navukla sam i gripu  Ništa mi ne ide...umorna sam, užasno umorna. Želim pozitivu, moram  biti takva a snage nemam. Ne znam gdje da krenem 
> POMAGAJTE


vidim da imamo sličan slučaj,,,moj suprug isto ima klinifertov sindrom,,, a meni je dijag.preuranjena menopauza sa 33 god,,,,ah šta da kažem na to,, menstruacija mi je izostala,,,,ali to smo nekako prihvatili i odlučili da idemo u Prag,,već sam poslala zahtjev za refundiranje troškova na Hzzo jer meni oboje treba,,pa sada čekam,,,a ujedno čekam i konzultacije kod DR.Mardešića,,,isto radim u uredu,,,ne daj se,,,,meni je sva nada u Pragu,,,tako želim da mi uspije nakon 15 god braka,,,,,mislim da ne bi trebala čekati nego kreni odmah U prag,,,,,želim ti puno sreće,,,ako te nešto zanima možeš mi se javiti....

----------


## nocomment

i ja sam se isto tako osjećala,to je normalno  :Smile:

----------


## majalina

> Drage moje,
> 
> iako sam realativno mlada, imam  dosta problema da zatrudnim. Nakon nekoliko godina svakakvog pokusavanja sam odlucila da idem na donirano jajasce. Razmisljam o Pronatalu Prag, kakva su vasa iskustva? Majalina, kako je bilo u Pronatalu Češke Budjevice? Razmisljam i o njima, ipak su blizi a i ne ceka se predugo. Hvala unaprijed na svim savjetima i drzim fige svima.
> 
> Ivana



Što se mene tiče u Pronatalu u Češkim Budejovicama je super, jako smo zadovoljni, prvi puta sam tamo ali sve je bilo onako kako treba. Rade sve kao i u Pragu, ali se brže dođe na red i bliže je, išli smo autom. Zbog blizine (od ZG nekih 6 do 7 sati) kad smo išli na konzultacije i u vrijeme punkcije, nismo ostajali nego se odmah vraćali da izbijemo troškove smještaja jer smo odlučili ostati 4 dana nakon transfera, to nam je bilo bitnije. Nakon punkcije transfer je bio 5.dan, a između nisi obavezan biti tamo. S klinikom sam se dogovarala mail-om ili telefonom i sve je prošlo u najboljem redu. Kontakt osoba je Ljiljana Škorić i s njom pričate na hrvatskom i cijelo vrijeme je s vama kad ste na klinici.

----------


## majalina

Angely4you,
nemoj biti tužna, sve će se nekako posložiti. i mi nismo znali kako će se sve iskombinirati ali smo uspjeli. upravo zbog toga smo i izabrali Pronatal u Češkim Budejovicama jer je bliže pa tako kad smo išli na konzultacije i punkciju, nismo ostajali da ne gubimo dane nego smo samo nakon transfera, evo ostali 4 dana. imaju mogućnost konzultacija i subotom tako da se za to ne mora izostajati s posla ukoliko se ne radi vikendom. polako, i ja sam mislila kako ćemo sve to odraditi, ali evo posložilo se i sad se jedino nadamo pozitivnom rezultatu. sretno

----------


## suen

> mjesec dana mi je trebalo da skupim sve nalaze jer trebaju biti što noviji, a samo rješenje od HZZO-a sam čekala 2 mjeseca odnosno nekih 50 dana i onda od rješenja do poziva iz Pronatala nekih 15 dana. nakon toga smo krenuli s terapijom i evo nas sada u Češkim Budejovicama, punkcija donatorke je bila 25.2. a transfer 2.3. još smo tu jer smo odlučili da ćemo ostati do srijede da ne putujemo odmah i kažu nam da smo dobro tak odlučili. ako još nekog što zanima slobodno neka pita.


i mi treba da odemo u prag ali cekamo da nam jave za donorku pa sad ovih dana treba da pocnem sa pripremom da regulisem ciklus mjesecnu u skladu sa donatorkom pa me zanima koje pilule se piju pretpostavljam za kontracepciju(kad se pocinju ) i dali se ide u prag pre transfera -koliko dana-ukupno koliko dana je nuzno biti u prag kakvo je vase iskustvo sa pripremom maternice 
izvinite ako previse pitam

----------


## makajica

evo da se i ja malo javim 
Angel ! nema očajavanja, ja mislim da smo sve mi donekle i jednom trenutku bile u fazi očaja i tuge i da nismo znali kuda i gdje. ja prva , a tim još više zbog sveopćeg stanja kada se čovjek boji za posao i sve ostalo.
 Kako je već napisano, prvo se dobro odmoriti, opustiti se malo od svega i onda krenuti redom. meni je pomoglo, ja sam išla prvo privatno kod doktora i imali smo prvo razgovor od skoro sat vremena, kada me je umirio i objasnio onda kuda i kao krenuti i što me očekuje. i onda jednostavno pokušati bez panike krenuti u rješavanje pretraga i predati zahtijev i kontaktirati Prag.Vjeruj samo jedno i imam prijateljice za dokaz,stres jako utjeće na naše cjelokupno stanje organizma,zato mislim da stvarno treba pokušati što smirenije i optimističnije krenuti .

----------


## pipi73

> Prvo i najvaznije - smiri se i duboko udahni. Uzmi si par dana fore, vikend i malo se od svega odmorite. Nemojte misliti nanalaze, prosecite, izadite van, otputujte... A onda sljedeci tjedan krenite dalje. Gledaj vasu dijagnozu kao nesto pozitivno - vasa neplodnost je dobila ime i sad znate proti cega se borite! 
> E sad, ako se ne varam, kod klin.syn. rjesenje je donacija. Dakle, pravac Prag, ovdje nemas sto traziti! Sto se tice hzzo-a, procitaj malo postove unazad sto i kako treba napraviti. A ujedno se mozes i javiti mailom klinikama u pragu... ugl, na put idete tek kad dobite rjesenje zavoda.
> Sretno i hrabro naprijed! 
> Kaj se tice posla - nemoj se time zamarati unaprijed. Korak po korak. Pa malo bolovanja, malo g.o. i nekako ti to sve se poslozi.
> Vjeruj, i ja sam na pocetku mislila da nema izlaza a sad evo ljubim svoju prasku princezu...


Veliki potpis na ovo
Sve ce se nekako sloziti...samo se smiri..Uzmi vremena koliko ti treba....ne juri bilo gdje....Sve ce biti kako treba samo polako....Zelim ti uspjeh iz prve

Svim novim clanicama zelim svu srecu ovoga svijeta...daani13,majalina,broz,suen....drzimo vam cvrsto fige...

Nocomment...cestitam na malenoj princezi...da vam je ziva i zdrava 1000 godina...uzivajte

Veliki poz svima.....

----------


## majalina

sve ovisi o ciklusu donatorke, ja osobno nisam imala menstruaciju jer je moja dijagnoza preuranjena menopauza pa nisam pila tablete za usklađenje ciklusa (mislim da se te zovu nekako orgametril) nego samo estrofem za zadebljanje endometrija i to nekih 14 dana prije punkcije donatorke, to su mi sve javljali iz Pronatala. kontrolu zadebljanja endometrija sam obavljala doma i javljala rezultate u kliniku. dobro sam reagirala na terapiju pa nije bilo problema ni povećanja doze tableta. prvih 3 dana terapije sam se čudno osjećala, nekako napuhano ali poslije je bilo ok. na dan punkcije donatorke smo došli u kliniku jer je suprug davao spermu za oplodnju, to je samo 1 dan, onda smo se vratili doma jer je transfer bio 5.dan od punkcije i onda smo ponovo doputovali. sveukupno smo 3.puta tamo bili: konzultacije, punkcija (samo zbog davanja sperme) i transfer.

----------


## bmaric

jel zna tko što je sa sejlom? jeli se dogodio najljepši susret?

----------


## daani13

danas mi je Ksenija javila da imamo konzultacije 10.04.  u 9. sati,,,je li netko tamo možda tada.....

----------


## Angely4you

Hvala vam cure na podršci, svega toga me je pomalo strah, kako će to sve skupa ispasti, sa svih strana. Danas sam zvala HZZO i prikupila sve informacije šta mi treba. Iduću subotu idem do dr. L i onda planiranje Praga. Ne želim gubiti vrijeme a dr je rekao da ni ne smijem čekati obzirom na operaciju koju sam prošla. Ove godine prvi pokušaj mora biti. Jel zna koja gdje se može obaviti prohodnost jajovoda, meni su hormoni ok, sve mi je ok i dr. mi je rekao da samo moram napraviti prohodnost, a nisam se sjetila pitati ga gdje to mogu obaviti. Kakav je to pregled, jel boli?

----------


## sara69

majalina, sretno u iščekivanju bete

----------


## majalina

> majalina, sretno u iščekivanju bete


hvala na lijepim željama i ja svima želim isto pozitivne bete
sutra putujemo za RH, za sada napuštamo Češku, bez obzira na sve bilo nam je lijepo ovdje, nekako skroz opušteno, drugacije

----------


## mare41

majalina, bas je tamo posebno, opusteno, romanticno
angely, ima bas tema hsg, pise se o iskustvima

----------


## suen

> sve ovisi o ciklusu donatorke, ja osobno nisam imala menstruaciju jer je moja dijagnoza preuranjena menopauza pa nisam pila tablete za usklađenje ciklusa (mislim da se te zovu nekako orgametril) nego samo estrofem za zadebljanje endometrija i to nekih 14 dana prije punkcije donatorke, to su mi sve javljali iz Pronatala. kontrolu zadebljanja endometrija sam obavljala doma i javljala rezultate u kliniku. dobro sam reagirala na terapiju pa nije bilo problema ni povećanja doze tableta. prvih 3 dana terapije sam se čudno osjećala, nekako napuhano ali poslije je bilo ok. na dan punkcije donatorke smo došli u kliniku jer je suprug davao spermu za oplodnju, to je samo 1 dan, onda smo se vratili doma jer je transfer bio 5.dan od punkcije i onda smo ponovo doputovali. sveukupno smo 3.puta tamo bili: konzultacije, punkcija (samo zbog davanja sperme) i transfer.


hvala na iscrpnom odgovoru mnogo ste mi pomogli i zelim vam sve najbolje i da se radujemo za pozitivnu betu sretno!!!

----------


## Angely4you

I ja sam joj pisala al mi se ne javlja  :Sad:  Zna netko razlog? Još uvijek preseljenje?

----------


## bmaric

meni se javila odmah nakon preseljenja, pa ne vjerujem da je to razlog. vjerojatno imaju puno posla, pa se samo uspjeva javiti na mail onima koji kreću u postupak. ako je hitno, nazovi je.

----------


## mare41

ima li ko vijesti o sejli?

----------


## nina977

Drage Pražanke,molim vas ako mi možete pomoći sa svojim uskustvima u Pragu.Naime ,ja sam odradila u HR 11 neuspješnih postupaka,vodimo se kao idiopati iako ja imam 3 autoimune bolesti i na kraju se ipak došlo do zaključka da je valjda ipak u svemu sporna moja imunologija(uvijek dobijem oko 10-12 js,oplodnja 100% ali zameci nisu baš neke kvalitete,dosta jaka fragmentacija).
Zanima me ako neka od vas ima sličnu situaciju(imunologija) i da li u Pragu pridaju veću pažnju tome nego kod nas.Razmišljamo da još probamo tamo ili da konačno odustanemo .Hvala vam unapijed.. :Smile:

----------


## pipi73

> Drage Pražanke,molim vas ako mi možete pomoći sa svojim uskustvima u Pragu.Naime ,ja sam odradila u HR 11 neuspješnih postupaka,vodimo se kao idiopati iako ja imam 3 autoimune bolesti i na kraju se ipak došlo do zaključka da je valjda ipak u svemu sporna moja imunologija(uvijek dobijem oko 10-12 js,oplodnja 100% ali zameci nisu baš neke kvalitete,dosta jaka fragmentacija).
> Zanima me ako neka od vas ima sličnu situaciju(imunologija) i da li u Pragu pridaju veću pažnju tome nego kod nas.Razmišljamo da još probamo tamo ili da konačno odustanemo .Hvala vam unapijed..


Ne znam da li postoji neko sa slicnim problemom ali mislim da je najbolje da klinikama u Pragu posaljes mail,opises svoje probleme i put do sada i pitas ih za misljenje...Vjerujem da im i ovaj tvoj slucaj nije stran...Ako imas mogucnosti i zakazete susret obavezno idite na konsultacije....Zelim vam svu srecu svijeta...i samo hrabro


I ja se vec brinem za Sejlu.....svratim svaki dan najvise zbog nje....

----------


## Inesz

nina977,
veteranka si i sigurno ste sve pretrage napravili, ali eto pitam jeste li uradili kariograme?

______________________

ima li vjesti o našoj Sejli?

----------


## kismet

nina 977, ne razumijem dio posta da se vodite kao idiopati, vidim dosta toga u potpisu (autoimuno kod tebe, oligoastheno kod supruga); idiopatska neplodnost bi po definiciji trebala biti nemogućnost začeća neobjašnjenog/nedetektiranog uzroka. Da citiram dr.R.; idiopati ne postoje, samo postoje nedovoljno dobro istraženi uzroci, dijagnoze....
Inesz te već pitala za kariograme, ja ti mogu reći, glede našeg iskustva s praškim klinikama, da se tamo dobije individualni pristup i da, svakako, obraćaju pozornost na imunologiju/genetiku/trombofiliju/autoimune bolesti i sukladno tome sugeriraju vrstu postupka, protokola i terapije (pretpostavljam da si već uzimala Decortin ili štogod od kortikosteroida u vidu kakvih imunosupresiva?)
Bilo bi idealno da im se obratiš mailom za početak, a ikako možete, da dogovorite konzultacije i tada ponesete svu dokumentaciju (tako smo mi, nije mi se dalo igrati gluhog telefona i dogovarati postupak sa preko 50 strana dokumentacije i prilično ozbiljnim dijagnozama, a i doktorica mi je sama rekla da joj je nekako najdraže "face to face", proći problematiku i obaviti pregled. Kod nas konziltacije trajale 2 h, skupa s 10-ak min pregleda, ostalo smo proveli u konverzaciji/dogovaranju).

----------


## Angely4you

[QUOTE=Broz;2358638]Probajte Pronatal u C. Budjevicama, ne znam odakle ste, ali blize je nego Prag a ista je klinika. I ja razmisljam da idem tamo a cula sam da imaju super rezultate. Nek vam je sretno. Ako Vam treba kontakt imam ga, mogu vam dati.[/QUO

pošalješ mi pliz kontakt?

----------


## pipi73

> nina 977, ne razumijem dio posta da se vodite kao idiopati, vidim dosta toga u potpisu (autoimuno kod tebe, oligoastheno kod supruga); idiopatska neplodnost bi po definiciji trebala biti nemogućnost začeća neobjašnjenog/nedetektiranog uzroka. Da citiram dr.R.; idiopati ne postoje, samo postoje nedovoljno dobro istraženi uzroci, dijagnoze....
> Inesz te već pitala za kariograme, ja ti mogu reći, glede našeg iskustva s praškim klinikama, da se tamo dobije individualni pristup i da, svakako, obraćaju pozornost na imunologiju/genetiku/trombofiliju/autoimune bolesti i sukladno tome sugeriraju vrstu postupka, protokola i terapije (pretpostavljam da si već uzimala Decortin ili štogod od kortikosteroida u vidu kakvih imunosupresiva?)
> Bilo bi idealno da im se obratiš mailom za početak, a ikako možete, da dogovorite konzultacije i tada ponesete svu dokumentaciju (tako smo mi, nije mi se dalo igrati gluhog telefona i dogovarati postupak sa preko 50 strana dokumentacije i prilično ozbiljnim dijagnozama, a i doktorica mi je sama rekla da joj je nekako najdraže "face to face", proći problematiku i obaviti pregled. Kod nas konziltacije trajale 2 h, skupa s 10-ak min pregleda, ostalo smo proveli u konverzaciji/dogovaranju).


Potpisujem veliko....mi smo se takodje vodili kao idiopati....Godine i godine trazenja uzroka nije dalo rezultat...Na MPO postupke smo odreagovali hvala Bogu 100% ali mislim da je negdje ipak bilo nesto sto ne volja...kod koga...nebitno..mozda kod oboje ...Samo sto dosadasnja nauka jos nije stigla do te tacke da to objasni...

Kismet...ja i ti smo u dan u terminu...doduse ja sam plus 10 nedelja....Ne treba mi sad ticker od kada usnimih tvoj  :Smile:

----------


## kismet

Drage moje, sretan Vam Dan žena i želim Vam od srca da iduće godine/i krajem ove dobijete još jednu ženicu ili dečkića koji će vam u budućnosti nositi buketić (a može i oboje) !
Puse  :Heart:

----------


## kismet

Draga pipi, jedva čekam da stigenem u tvoje tt  :Smile: 
Nadam se da si odmornija i da se posteljica lijepo "povlači" za iduću kontrolu! Pusa  :Smile: 

Sigurna sam da bi netko već javio da li je Ema stigla na svijet, vjerojatno još čekaju....u svakom slučaju, brz i lagan porod i još brži oporavak želim!

----------


## nina977

Drage cure puno vam hvala na odgovorima.Naravno,i mene živcira što su nas takoreć do ˝jučer˝ doživljavali kao idiopate uz moje autoimune bolesti ,čak i Dr.Radončić mi je govorio da mi ne trebaju kortikosteroidi u postupcima.Međutim na Sv.duhu sam zadjih 5 postupaka primala  Decortin 5mg i Fragmin.Kariogrami su nam uredni,a što se tiče spermiograma i nije tako loš jer i kod klasičnog IVF oplodnja uvijek bude 100%.Mislim da se netko pametan treba malo više pozabaviti mojom imunologijom i možda povisiti dozu Dekortina,jer koliko sam skužila neke klinike po defoltu daju 5mg Decortina ženama koje nemaju imunoloških problema.
Definitivno ćemo još put Praga.Znam da je subjektivno,ali da li mi možete sugerirati da li Pronatal ili PFC?

----------


## marianax

Bok cure, pratim vas dugo i odlučila sam se uključiti.
Želim vam sretan dan žena svim sadašnjim i budućim mamama!Meni nažalost baš i nije sretan jer sam jučer dobila odbijenicu od Hzzo.Prva dva puta sam dobila pozitivno rješenje išla sam na donaciju sjemena i zbog neprohodnog jajovoda dobila IVF.Nažalost postupci nisu rezultirali trudnoćom i tražila sam da mi odobre novi postupak.Sada odjednom više mi ne treba IVF već trebam ići na inseminaciju 6 puta a tek onda mogu dobiti IVF,i da pišem novi zahtjev za AID.Tražili su prije dvije godine da napravim HSG i na temelju nalaza dobila sam odmah IVF, a sad odjednom imam dobre jajovode.U rješenju piše da se može učiniti laparoskopija da se vidi točno stanje jajovoda ali mi to u ove dvije godine nisu preporučili niti sad tražili da učinim, nego donijeli negativno  rješenje nakon 3 mjeseca čekanja.Sramota u kakvoj državi živimo!!!Što da radim sad?Ima li netko slično iskustvo?

----------


## kismet

nina, i ja sam bila na 5 mg Decortina sve do 12 tt, a imam endo (po jednoj teoriji isto autoimuna, otežava začeće/implantaciju); znam da skoro svima daju Decortin, ali doza varira, mislim da su neke cure recimo bile na 2,5 mg.
Naravno, ja bih ti preporučila PFC, ne zato jer je tamo "upalilo" nego smo si jednostavno "kliknuli" na prvu, bili su mi pravo osvježenje nakon našeg zdravstva i olakog, površnog pristupa kompleksnoj problematici, a i dr.L. mi se na prvu svidjela, odmah smo našle "zajednički jezik".
Dakako, i Pronatal je jednako dobar (dr.L. je tamo radila pa je otvorila PFC sa dr. Hlinkom - Mare, ispravi ako griješim  :Smile: ), a i puno drugih, manje razvikanih klinika, mislim da su mi rekli da su samo u Pragu 22 klinike za MPO!
Mislim da, ukoliko možete financijski/vremenski, obavezno put Češke po svoju šansu... I sretno, nek uspije iz prvog, novog i sretnijeg početka  :Wink:

----------


## Angely4you

Drage moje, poslala sam u PFC dva maila u roku četiri dana i još mi se nitko nije javio? Hoće li?

----------


## kismet

> Drage moje, poslala sam u PFC dva maila u roku četiri dana i još mi se nitko nije javio? Hoće li?


Hoće, nisu baš toliko brzi kad nisi u samom postupku, a zbilja su zakrcani pozivima i mailovima, i ja sam odgovor za konzultacije čekala kroz tjedan dana.
Ako se ne jave kroz 2-3 dana (a sad je i vikend), zovi ih!

----------


## bmaric

*marianax*, dobrodošla na forum! žao mi je što su te odbili, ni meni nije jasno kako su zaključili da su ti jajovodi nakon što su prije dvije godine bili neprohodni odjednom sada postali prohodni. ali ako su te već odbili za ivf, mislim da ti ne ostaje puno mogućnosti: ili raditi laparoskopiju ili slati za zahtjev za aid. moj savjet ti je da napraviš laparoskopiju i ako tada nalaz pokaže da su stvarno neprohodni, onda ti moraju odobriti ivf. inače ćeš samo bezveze ići na aid i gubiti vrijeme. ili, ako možete, idite o svom trošku. u drugim državama se sa donorskom sjemenom ne radi aid, oni odmah rade ivf, bez obzira stanje jajovoda. ali mi nažalost nismo nismo te države. mi smo mi... drži se i javljaj nam daljnji tijek i naravno puno sreće!

----------


## marianax

bmaric, hvala ti na savjetu,baš sam si sad razmišljala da bi mi laparoskopija bila najbolje rješenje.(baš mi se i ne ide) U stvari meni je samo jedan jajovod upitan drugi je prohodan. Kada mogu poslije laparoskopije na postupak?Jesi li ti to radila i ako jesi gdje?Znam da se ne radi inseminacija u drugim državama, u PFC su mi rekli da su najbolji rezultati sa doniranim sjemenom IVF.Vidim da smo ja i ti u istim problemima??U kojoj si ti fazi?pozdrav

----------


## nina977

> nina, i ja sam bila na 5 mg Decortina sve do 12 tt, a imam endo (po jednoj teoriji isto autoimuna, otežava začeće/implantaciju); znam da skoro svima daju Decortin, ali doza varira, mislim da su neke cure recimo bile na 2,5 mg.
> Naravno, ja bih ti preporučila PFC, ne zato jer je tamo "upalilo" nego smo si jednostavno "kliknuli" na prvu, bili su mi pravo osvježenje nakon našeg zdravstva i olakog, površnog pristupa kompleksnoj problematici, a i dr.L. mi se na prvu svidjela, odmah smo našle "zajednički jezik".
> Dakako, i Pronatal je jednako dobar (dr.L. je tamo radila pa je otvorila PFC sa dr. Hlinkom - Mare, ispravi ako griješim ), a i puno drugih, manje razvikanih klinika, mislim da su mi rekli da su samo u Pragu 22 klinike za MPO!
> Mislim da, ukoliko možete financijski/vremenski, obavezno put Češke po svoju šansu... I sretno, nek uspije iz prvog, novog i sretnijeg početka


Kismet puno ti hvala na odgovoru.Poslat ću im mail i probati dogovorit konzultacije u travnju.Javim se kako je prošlo.. :Smile:

----------


## meki

*marianax* i ja sam imala isti problem sa jajovodima i tražili su me laparoskopiju ali sam uspjela dobiti od doktora potvrdu da se to ne radi u mojim godinama(ne znam koliko je tebi ja sam 39) i priznali su mi i odobrili IVF....a sada da moram opet tražiti ne znam dali bi opet izmislili nešto novo...u svakom slučaju puno uspjeha i tebi i ostalim članicama foruma..*sejli* lak porod...sretno

----------


## bmaric

*marianax*, ja nisam radila laparoskopiju, meni je hsg skroz uredan. u zd se laparoskopija radi u bolnici. ne znam od kud si ti, ali vjerojatno to rade i kod vas u bolnici. moja rodica je radila laparoskopiju i mogla je u postupak (inseminacija) nakon ciklusa pauze. a mi smo ti već bili na AID-u u Pragu u 2. mjesecu - ćorak. neki dan sam slala u hzzo novi zahtjev, sada čekam na novo rješenje, pa planiramo opet u 5. ili 6. mjesecu via Prag. opet ćemo na AID, pa što bude. mislili smo o svom trošku na IVF, ali smo rekli sami sebi, ako nam je suđeno, onda će i AID uspjeti.

----------


## marianax

meki, pozdrav,
drago mi je da si se javila,žao mi je što je s tobom završilo kako vidim u potpisu,ali samo hrabro naprijed, nedamo se.Meni je 34 godine..
bmaric,slažem se sa tobom ako nam je suđeno uspjet će.Ne razumijem zašto mi HZZO nije rekao da učinim laparo i dostavim nalaz ako im već nešto nije jasno pa na temelju toga donijeti rješenje a ne na ovakav način,  u stvari jasno mi je-kriza je i sad odugovlače namjerno.Hvala cure na savjetima,čujemo se.

----------


## meki

*bmaric* pozz..vidim da si iz Zadra pa te molim ako mi možeš reći ko ti je potpisivao papire za HZZO?ja sam prije išla u ZG ali jednom sam vidjela da je netko na forumu napisao da to sad može dr.Matas u Zadarskoj bolnici pa me zanima treba li se naručiti ili kako već doći do njega?ja trebam potpis za FET...Unaprijed HVALA

----------


## marianax

Meki, pozdrav,meni je 34 godine.Do koje dobne granice se radi laparoskopija?
bmaric, slažem se ako nam je suđeno bi će i aid s pozitivnim ishodom,pozdrav svima!

----------


## bmaric

*meki*, ja sam to pisala za dr. Matasa prije nekih godinu dana. hzzo mi je prvi zahtjev od njega prihvatio, ali su mi tražili dodatno hsg, a kad sam poslala nalaz hsg-a, onda su mi poslali da ipak dr. Matas ne može potpisati zahtjev, jer još nema subspecijalizaciju. tako da sam i ja išla u zg. kod nas je najbliži subspecijalist u splitu, dr. budimir (ili tako nekako), ali ti preporučujem da njega ne zoveš, jer je mene otpilao na stvarno bezobrazan način. dok dr. Matas ne dobije subspecijalizaciju, a rekao mi je da bi trebao dobiti do kraja ove godine, nažalost smo "osuđeni" na zg. ali kod njega možeš raditi sve potrebne pretrage. naručuješ se na 023/505 150. ja uvijek tražim njega, pa direktno s njim sve tel. dogovorim, a jako je susretljiv.

----------


## sejla

Drage moje cure, hvala vam od  :Heart:  na pitanjima i brizi, divne ste  :Kiss: 
Evo da vam pokažem svog anđelka! Ema je rođena carskim rezom ovaj utorak nakon prokidanja vodenjaka i troipolsatnih trudova pod dripom. Budući da je u zadnji čas krivo namjestila glavicu, bilo bi opasno vaginalno. Bila je 2760g teška i 48cm duga. Obje smo dobro, odmah isti dan na intenzivnoj uspostavile dojenje  :Smile:  Iako sam imala strahove od carskog, super sam ga podnijela, rez savršen, a trbuh već ravan ko i prije t  :Wink: 
Od jučer uživamo kod kuće u maženju i paženju, još uvijek ne mogu vjerovati da je to majušno savršenstvo moja kćer  :Zaljubljen: 

svima velika pusa i puno sreće u pripremama, postupcima, trudnoćama....naravno javljat ću se!

----------


## bubekica

*sejla* ostavila si me bez daha  :Zaljubljen:  cestitam!

----------


## marianax

Sejla, 
čestitam,predivna cura, nadam se da ćemo sve imati ovakvu lijepu bebu!!

----------


## daani13

> *bmaric* pozz..vidim da si iz Zadra pa te molim ako mi možeš reći ko ti je potpisivao papire za HZZO?ja sam prije išla u ZG ali jednom sam vidjela da je netko na forumu napisao da to sad može dr.Matas u Zadarskoj bolnici pa me zanima treba li se naručiti ili kako već doći do njega?ja trebam potpis za FET...Unaprijed HVALA


meki,ja sam ti prije mjesec dana poslala prvi put zahtjev na HZZO,,u Splitu u bolnici mi ga je potpisala jedna mlada doktorica Jelena Marušić,,ona je subspecijalist, pa pokušaj i ti mogu dati  broj tel,ako hoćeš. Pozdrav!

----------


## daani13

sejla,,,,,čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## krol

Cestitam sejla....dobro nam dosla Emice...  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## pipi73

Sejla

Boze kako je medena,savrsena...neka vam je ziva,zdrava i sretna 1000 godina....Svu srecu svijeta uz nju da docekate....Bas sam brinula... :Heart:  :Heart: 

Sad se opusti i uzivaj.....svijet nikad vise nece biti isti.... :Zaljubljen:

----------


## meki

*sejla* *ČESTITAM !!!!1* SRETNO i tebi i bebici..uživajte jedna u drugoj.. :Very Happy:

----------


## meki

*daani13* puno si mi pomogla,hvala ti...ja kad sam bila pretprošle godine u Splitu svi su bili jako bezobrazni i govorili da su oni liječnici a ne administratori i da ih ne zanima!!!!jedino je bila jedna mlada doktorica koja je htjela razgovarati(to je vjerojatno ona)i rekla mi je da bi mi ona rado ispunila ali još joj fali koji mjesec do kraja subspecijalizacije...bila bih ti zahvalna za broj....i molim te još jesi ju ti zvala i dogovorila termin ili..??

----------


## Rominka

Sejla, rasplakala sam se od srece! Ma nema rijeci za opisati to maleno savrsenstvo, i da ona je vasa!!! Uzivajte u svakoj minuti <3

----------


## makajica

Sejla sve cestitke od srca i tebi i cijeloj obitelji ! Prekrasnaa jee  :Smile:

----------


## daani13

ma nema problema,,,drago mi je da mogu pomoći,,,tel 551.422,,,meni je jedan dr,dogovorio da dođem kod nje i ja sam ponijela sve svoje papire i to sam ostavila  da ih pregleda pa sam nakon dva dana došla po popunjeni zahtjev, vrlo je ljubazna,,slobodno je nazovi i dogovori kad ćeš doći,reci da si čula da ona potpisiva zahtjeve za HZZO,u biti njoj sam ja prvi slučaj što se tiče zahtjeva,ali mi je rekla da ima i još jedan kolega koji potpisiva zahtjeve tu u bolnici i da navodno toj pacijentici nisu odobrili lječenje ,pa sad vidjet ćemo kakvo ću ja rješenje dobiti,,ja se nadam pozitivno,,,,kakva je tebi dijagnoza? Vidim da si bila i u Pronatalu i PFC? Ja 10.04.idem na konnzultacije kod dr.Mardešića,radit ću postupak sa smrznutim doniranim embrijima,,,,čak je je i dr.Marušić rekla da se ima više uspjeha sa smrznutim embrijima nego sa svježim,e sad vidjet ćemo,,,valjda to misli što tiče mog slučaja....

----------


## daani13

ma nema problema,,,drago mi je da mogu pomoći,,,tel 551.422,,,meni je jedan dr,dogovorio da dođem kod nje i ja sam ponijela sve svoje papire i to sam ostavila  da ih pregleda pa sam nakon dva dana došla po popunjeni zahtjev, vrlo je ljubazna,,slobodno je nazovi i dogovori kad ćeš doći,reci da si čula da ona potpisiva zahtjeve za HZZO,u biti njoj sam ja prvi slučaj što se tiče zahtjeva,ali mi je rekla da ima i još jedan kolega koji potpisiva zahtjeve tu u bolnici i da navodno toj pacijentici nisu odobrili lječenje ,pa sad vidjet ćemo kakvo ću ja rješenje dobiti,,ja se nadam pozitivno,,,,kakva je tebi dijagnoza? Vidim da si bila i u Pronatalu i PFC? Ja 10.04.idem na konnzultacije kod dr.Mardešića,radit ću postupak sa smrznutim doniranim embrijima,,,,čak je je i dr.Marušić rekla da se ima više uspjeha sa smrznutim embrijima nego sa svježim,e sad vidjet ćemo,,,valjda to misli što tiče mog slučaja....

----------


## kismet

Sejla, prekrasna je, prava princezica; puse šaljem  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## bmaric

*sejla*, čestitam!!! prekrasna je!!!!!!  :Heart:

----------


## patuljchica

Draga sejla, cestitke ponosnoj mami i tati i najljepsa dobrodoslica jos jednoj praskoj princezi!

----------


## agneza

Draga Sejla, najljepše čestitke tebi i tvojoj obitelji  :Smile:    tvoja princeza Emica je preslatka ......hvala Bogu da se dobro
Uživaj u svakom momentu!!
Mi smo dobili odobrenje i ako će sve biti po planu ponovno putujemo sredinom travnja ..čujemo se  :Smile:

----------


## suen

Sejla cestitam od srca!!!

----------


## Sonja29

Draga sejla,Ema je prekrasna. Čestitam!!

----------


## Inesz

Draga Sejla,
Čestitam!

Emi želim dug, sretan i ispunjen život!  :Heart:

----------


## luc

Cestitke Sejla! Uzivajte!

----------


## lina2

Čestitke mami i tati!!
Ema dobrodošla!!!

----------


## luccy

Draga cestitam od srca sad uzivaj sa svojim malim anđelom

----------


## Mali Mimi

Čestitam Sejla, malena je preslatka!

----------


## miny

Sejla   draga,  svu radost   ovog  svijeta  ti želim .    :Heart:     Dobro  nam  došla  mala  Ema...

----------


## hannah8

Draga Sejla, čestitke od srca!! Malena Ema je preslatka, svu sreću vam želim!!

----------


## Bluebella

> Drage moje cure, hvala vam od  na pitanjima i brizi, divne ste 
> Evo da vam pokažem svog anđelka! Ema je rođena carskim rezom ovaj utorak nakon prokidanja vodenjaka i troipolsatnih trudova pod dripom. Budući da je u zadnji čas krivo namjestila glavicu, bilo bi opasno vaginalno. Bila je 2760g teška i 48cm duga. Obje smo dobro, odmah isti dan na intenzivnoj uspostavile dojenje  Iako sam imala strahove od carskog, super sam ga podnijela, rez savršen, a trbuh već ravan ko i prije t
> Od jučer uživamo kod kuće u maženju i paženju, još uvijek ne mogu vjerovati da je to majušno savršenstvo moja kćer
> 
> svima velika pusa i puno sreće u pripremama, postupcima, trudnoćama....naravno javljat ću se!


draga sejla.. curica je preslatka.. čestitam  :Smile:

----------


## meki

> Meki, pozdrav,meni je 34 godine.Do koje dobne granice se radi laparoskopija?
> bmaric, slažem se ako nam je suđeno bi će i aid s pozitivnim ishodom,pozdrav svima!


Ne znam do koje dobne granice se radi laparoskopija,mislim da je to sve individualno...ili ako imaš sreću pa ti se dr.sažali i vidi da nemaš vremena za HZZO-ove igrice sa AID-om i upotrijebi malo doktorskog umijeća pa kaže da to sve s obzirom na god.nema smisla i može doći do komplikacija..možda sam samo imala sreće pa su mi to priznali....

----------


## valiana

Draga Sejla čestitam od srca! :Heart:

----------


## meki

> ma nema problema,,,drago mi je da mogu pomoći,,,tel 551.422,,,meni je jedan dr,dogovorio da dođem kod nje i ja sam ponijela sve svoje papire i to sam ostavila  da ih pregleda pa sam nakon dva dana došla po popunjeni zahtjev, vrlo je ljubazna,,slobodno je nazovi i dogovori kad ćeš doći,reci da si čula da ona potpisiva zahtjeve za HZZO,u biti njoj sam ja prvi slučaj što se tiče zahtjeva,ali mi je rekla da ima i još jedan kolega koji potpisiva zahtjeve tu u bolnici i da navodno toj pacijentici nisu odobrili lječenje ,pa sad vidjet ćemo kakvo ću ja rješenje dobiti,,ja se nadam pozitivno,,,,kakva je tebi dijagnoza? Vidim da si bila i u Pronatalu i PFC? Ja 10.04.idem na konnzultacije kod dr.Mardešića,radit ću postupak sa smrznutim doniranim embrijima,,,,čak je je i dr.Marušić rekla da se ima više uspjeha sa smrznutim embrijima nego sa svježim,e sad vidjet ćemo,,,valjda to misli što tiče mog slučaja....


Ok onda ću pokušati kod nje..nadam se da ćeš Ti dobiti pozitivno rješenje,a naravno i ja i da će dr.Marušić biti spas za nas sa područja Dalmacije i ušparati nam put u ZG...
Bila sam u Pronatalu na AID-u o svom trošku dok još nisam znala da može preko HZZO-a i da su mi jajovodi neprohodni(pošto nijedan doktor nije došao na ideju da i mene pošalje na koji pregled!!)naime suprugu je dijagnosticiran Klinefelterov sindrom pa nemamo drugog rješenja...,a što se tiče transfera smrznutih embrija sam i ja čula da je bolje i uspješnije(općenito,ne samo u tvom slučaju)nemam pojma zašto...ja imam još 3 smrzlića i spremam se u akciju..

----------


## Sela

*Sejla* cestitam na prekrasnoj Emi!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## medeni

Sejla, cura je predivna,čestitam od srca!

----------


## nocomment

Draga Šejla, čestitam od srca. Malena ima predivno ime  :Klap:

----------


## majalina

sejla, čestitam na prekrasnoj bebici!
evo kad sam to pročitala, radila sam danas test, jel možda ipak prerano? ali nisam mogla izdržati, danas mi je 9 dan od transfera 2 blastociste, donacija js Pronatal češke Budejovice i dobila sam plusić, ne mogu se još radovati, ali... u petak sam odlučila vaditi Betu, to će mi biti 13 dan i nadam se da je sve u redu

----------


## Mojca

Sejla, čestitam! Predivna je!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Angely4you

> Hoće, nisu baš toliko brzi kad nisi u samom postupku, a zbilja su zakrcani pozivima i mailovima, i ja sam odgovor za konzultacije čekala kroz tjedan dana.
> Ako se ne jave kroz 2-3 dana (a sad je i vikend), zovi ih!


U subotu sam dobila mail a pročitala sam ga tek danas...uzbuđena i sretna sam  :Smile:

----------


## Angely4you

Hej curke

napokon sam dobila mail od Mirne, i stvarno je super kao što ste i rekle.
Moram joj poslati papire koje imamo i upitnik koji mi je poslala, to je prvo na redu čim dođem s posla doma 
Rekla mi je da čak i ne moramo dolaziti na konzultacije, da sve možemo telefonom i mailom jer je problem samo u suprugu.
Jako sam uzbuđena i sretna...

Jedino imam problem sa HZZO-om, trebam napisati molbu a ne znam kako
zato vas molim za pomoć, ako nije bed može li mi koja poslati u privat, čisto da vidim kako to mora izgledati...

Još malo i ja ću za Prag  :Smile: 
Nadam se već iza ljeta  :Smile: 
 :Heart:   :Zaljubljen: :  :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica_69

Sejla, rodila si prelijepu.... ma savršenu malu princezicu  :Zaljubljen: 
Iskrene čestitke i uživajte  :Klap:

----------


## sara69

sejla,čestitam na prekrasnoj curici!!!

----------


## pretorija

:Very Happy: Sejla iskrene cestitke :Heart:  :Klap:

----------


## kismet

> sejla, čestitam na prekrasnoj bebici!
> evo kad sam to pročitala, radila sam danas test, jel možda ipak prerano? ali nisam mogla izdržati, danas mi je 9 dan od transfera 2 blastociste, donacija js Pronatal češke Budejovice i dobila sam plusić, ne mogu se još radovati, ali... u petak sam odlučila vaditi Betu, to će mi biti 13 dan i nadam se da je sve u redu


majalina, bravo, čestitam, to je to!
Ja sam 11 dnt imala plus, a bili su trodnevni embriji. Želim ti lijepo rastuću betu i titravo srčeko!

----------


## sara69

majalina,bravo za plusić i da što prije ugledaš ogromnu betu.

----------


## nina977

Cure,koliko se okvirno čeka na konzultacije u PFC i da li doktorica priča hrvatski ili je komunikacija na engleskom,da se znamo pripremiti?

----------


## kismet

> Cure,koliko se okvirno čeka na konzultacije u PFC i da li doktorica priča hrvatski ili je komunikacija na engleskom,da se znamo pripremiti?


Priča, dr.L. je Crnogorka koliko ja znam, koordinatorice pričaju hrvatski, a na konzultacije sam čekala 2 mjeseca (ali sam navela u kojem terminu želimo doći, vjerojatno smo mogli i prije).

----------


## nina977

> Priča, dr.L. je Crnogorka koliko ja znam, koordinatorice pričaju hrvatski, a na konzultacije sam čekala 2 mjeseca (ali sam navela u kojem terminu želimo doći, vjerojatno smo mogli i prije).



Thanks!Upravo sam im poslala mail.. :Smile:

----------


## pipi73

Majalina mislim da je to to.....sve najbolje draga...ogromnu betu zelim uskoro...

----------


## suen

Majalina cestitam za plusic i navijam za veliku betu :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sela

Majalina,bravo za plusic!

----------


## sejla

Hvala vam svima na čestitkama, razniježena sam  :Heart:  
Evo danas nam je tjedan dana.....mrva je toliko dobra, po noći još uopće nije nijednom zaplakala, samo se počne malko meškoljiti i potiho javljati kad hoće papati.....ma anđeo naš....kad ju gledam dok spava, krenu mi suze radosnice i jednostavno joj se ne mogu nadiviti  :Zaljubljen: 

krol, Teodora je slatkica  :Zaljubljen: 

majalina, bravo za plusić, sretno i dalje  :Very Happy:

----------


## valiana

Ma prava je slatkica:sing!Evo i ja danas dobila rješenje za ET.Tako da sam baš sretna!Svima puno sreće u svemu kaj kome treba :Smile: .

----------


## makajica

Valiana Čestitke  :Smile: 
SRETNO

----------


## daani13

> Ma prava je slatkica:sing!Evo i ja danas dobila rješenje za ET.Tako da sam baš sretna!Svima puno sreće u svemu kaj kome treba.



valiana,,čestitam ti na rješenju,,,koliko si ga čekala? Kad ideš?

----------


## Broz

Drage moje, sljedece sedmice idem na konsultaiciju u Ceske Budejovice, nadam se da ce sve biti u redu. Imam tremu, valjda je to normalno.

----------


## daani13

je li netko bio u hotelu Gradient,blizu je Pronatala. Poslala sam jučer rezervaciju i gosp.-Anna mi je odg.da je prihvaćena  i da se iznos za 2 noći 2060 kruna plaća po dolasku. Znači ne trebam ništa prije plaćati,nego će nas čekati soba na navedeni datum koji smo ugovorili? I ne trebam više ništa slati za rezervaciju? Želim biti sigurna jer prvi put idem tamo pa da ne bi bilo problema kad dođemo,a namjeravamo u večernjim satima doći. I da li se može platiti u eurima?

----------


## majalina

> Drage moje, sljedece sedmice idem na konsultaiciju u Ceske Budejovice, nadam se da ce sve biti u redu. Imam tremu, valjda je to normalno.


ma bit će sve u redu, tremu uvijek imamo za sve što radimo jer se stalno nadamo da je ovaj put to baš ono štro treba biti. ja sam tamo bila i sve je bilo super, tako da ne moraš brinuti, sretno

----------


## Broz

hvala majalina za podršku

----------


## Broz

Hvala puno, citala sam dosta o njima i izgleda da su jako ljubazni i profesionalni. Majalina sretno sa betom  :Smile:

----------


## kismet

> Drage moje, sljedece sedmice idem na konsultaiciju u Ceske Budejovice, nadam se da ce sve biti u redu. Imam tremu, valjda je to normalno.


Broz, dobrodošla, naravno da te "pere" uzbuđenje, to je posve normalno, nadam se da ćeš se što prije preseliti na listu trudnica  :Smile: ; piši nam malo Budejovicama kad se vratiš...
Valiana, čestitam, vibram za zimsku bebicu!
Majalina, da nam javiš ogroooomnu beturinu!

Sejla i krol, princeze su vam pre-predivne, rastopim kad vidim avatare!

----------


## valiana

Bokić rješenje sam čekala 2mj. :Evil or Very Mad: .A što se tiče mog postupak odgađa se :Crying or Very sad: Na uzv jajnik lijevi sav u cistama i sad to trebam prvo riješit.Eto tako da sam baš tužna ali bit če bolje!

----------


## pipi73

> je li netko bio u hotelu Gradient,blizu je Pronatala. Poslala sam jučer rezervaciju i gosp.-Anna mi je odg.da je prihvaćena  i da se iznos za 2 noći 2060 kruna plaća po dolasku. Znači ne trebam ništa prije plaćati,nego će nas čekati soba na navedeni datum koji smo ugovorili? I ne trebam više ništa slati za rezervaciju? Želim biti sigurna jer prvi put idem tamo pa da ne bi bilo problema kad dođemo,a namjeravamo u večernjim satima doći. I da li se može platiti u eurima?


Ja u prvom postupku...u ovom drugom sam ga samo obisla,popila kafu sjecanja radi...Dosta je ofucan od proslog puta..Mada nesto nije ni bio sredjen prvi put...Ali je jako blizu klinike...Samo se spustis kroz sumicu dolje i za 3-4 minute si na klinici...Na interijer zazmuris ako si kratko dolje,na duze nebih preporucila....Kad krenes iz motela...lijevo skrenes na raskrsnici i jedno 150 m dalje imas veliki Bila supermarket...super ako zelis si kupiti voce,mlijeko,slatko.....istim tim putem ako produzis jedno 700-800 m imas malo veci trzni centar sa radnjama...Cisto ako se zelis prosetati...U sobama imas samo TV...na recepciji internet...U cjenu je ukljucen dorucak..koji onako,pristojan...svakako da imas mogucnost naruciti i rucak i veceru uz doplatu...Mislim da moze se platiti u eurima...koliko se sjecam...Sretno...drzimo fige


Broz i tebi sve najbolje na konsultacijama...da budes jakooo,jako zadovoljna

valiana,,čestitam ti na rješenju za ET....samo polako i bez nervoze...bice to sve ok aBda

Kismet...Sejla... :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 

Mene moj bebac ubi nogama,rukama,glavom  :Smile: ...u stomaku mi je nogomet 24 sata neprestano... :Smile:  Veliki poljubac od nas...

----------


## kismet

pipi 73  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss: 

Valianice, bravo za optimizam, malo OHK i ciste  :Storma s bičem: ; biti će to sve ok!

----------


## daani13

> Ja u prvom postupku...u ovom drugom sam ga samo obisla,popila kafu sjecanja radi...Dosta je ofucan od proslog puta..Mada nesto nije ni bio sredjen prvi put...Ali je jako blizu klinike...Samo se spustis kroz sumicu dolje i za 3-4 minute si na klinici...Na interijer zazmuris ako si kratko dolje,na duze nebih preporucila....Kad krenes iz motela...lijevo skrenes na raskrsnici i jedno 150 m dalje imas veliki Bila supermarket...super ako zelis si kupiti voce,mlijeko,slatko.....istim tim putem ako produzis jedno 700-800 m imas malo veci trzni centar sa radnjama...Cisto ako se zelis prosetati...U sobama imas samo TV...na recepciji internet...U cjenu je ukljucen dorucak..koji onako,pristojan...svakako da imas mogucnost 
> naruciti i rucak i veceru uz doplatu...Mislim da moze se platiti u eurima...koliko se sjecam...Sretno...drzimo fige
> 
> 
> Broz i tebi sve najbolje na konsultacijama...da budes jakooo,jako zadovoljna
> 
> valiana,,čestitam ti na rješenju za ET....samo polako i bez nervoze...bice to sve ok aBda
> 
> Kismet...Sejla...
> ...


hvala ti na odgovoru,,,,,,,, a di si bila sada kad si išla u kojem hotelu i koliko si plaćala smještaj?

----------


## mateaaa28

Cure pozdrav.... ja sam nova ovdje...i treba mi pomoć...postoji li mogućnost financiranja PDG-a za Prag od strane HZZO-a?koja klinika Pronatal ili PFC..koja papirologija je potrebna...škicnula sam da treba neki zahtjev od mpo doktora, u mojoj selendri od dbk takvoga nema...a dr iz drugog grada tvrdi da možemo i na drugačiji način pa riskirati ...bila bi vam zahvalna na bilo kojem odgovoru...i još jednom hvala patuljchici  :Smile:

----------


## Inesz

draga mateaaa28,

ja bih tog doktora pitala bi li on savjetovao svojoj kćeri da riskira trudnoće uz translokaciju kakva je kod tog muža?

grrr...

inače, mpo odjel postoji u Splitu na Firulama, tako da za potpis zahtjeva za PGD možeš se tamo obratiti.

sretno, draga!

----------


## medeni

Mateaaa, moj savjet je Prag i PGD a ne metode pokušaja i pogrešaka, takav savjet doktora ne držim profesionalnim barem u doba kada medicina nudi tu mogućnost.
Moj muž je ima balansiranu traslokaciju i planirali smo PGD u Pragu(drugi dio problema je i azoosp. pa nije bilo materijala za PGD ali da je bilo radili bi PGD u Pronatalu).
E sad, HZZO traži da taj zahtjev koji je dostupan na njihovim stranicama ispuni MPO liječnik što stvara problem jer izgleda da putevi vode u Zagreb.Ako netko ima iskustva s potpisanim zahtjevom drugdje neka me ispravi.Jer prije 2 godine meni je ispunjen u Citu u Splitu a izgleda da sada tako ne ide(to treba svakako provjeriti).Pokušaj i u KBC Firule u Splitu, to je barem bliže od ZG-a.Zovi ih prvo i pitaj.Sretno!

----------


## mateaaa28

Hvala vam curke  :Smile:  znači ipak Pronatal i postoji mogućnost odobrenja od strane HZZO-a?nije ni naš spermiogram najbajniji ali ima materijala...barem ga je dosad bilo  :Wink:  neznam kako je vama ali ja jedino ovdje nalazim odgovore..u mome gradu kad im recem dijagnozu svi bleje u mene, a ja se mislim od čega prvo krenuti  :oklagija:

----------


## patuljchica

> Cure pozdrav.... ja sam nova ovdje...i treba mi pomoć...postoji li mogućnost financiranja PDG-a za Prag od strane HZZO-a?koja klinika Pronatal ili PFC..koja papirologija je potrebna...škicnula sam da treba neki zahtjev od mpo doktora, u mojoj selendri od dbk takvoga nema...a dr iz drugog grada tvrdi da možemo i na drugačiji način pa riskirati ...bila bi vam zahvalna na bilo kojem odgovoru...i još jednom hvala patuljchici


Uf, uf uf! Što me ljuti taj tvoj dr.! Možda ću malo pretjerati, ali nakon 5 probuđenih nada i 5 puta slomljenog srca + 1 kiretaža, mislim da na to imam pravo! Unaprijed se ispričavam ako sam nekoga uvrijedila! Bezobraznik jedan! I nama su govorili da možemo i ovdje pokušavati, pa raditi ICSI kao "precizniju" metodu, pa čekati do blastica za ET, pa ako trudnoća uspije se održati obavezna amnio... Mislim da je to sve malo previše... Sva ta razočaranja, nadanja, stimulacije, kiretaže... ... UH, muka mi je kad se sjetim svih tih vrtloga emocija!
Vidim da ste bili u CITO-u... dakle privatno. Pa sad si ti zbroji - 4-5 postupaka kod njih sa šansama (po meni) jednakim time da doma pokušavate, ili postupak u Pragu sa PGD-om gdje znate da vam je vraćen zdrav embrij sposoban za razvoj .... Naravno, nakon ET-a, uvijek postoje i druge okolnosti koje utječu na uspješnost postupka, ali krenuti sa minimalnim ili maksimalnim mogućim šansama, mislim da je bitna razlika.
Ono što bi ti htjela naglasiti kod ove "naše" dijagnoze (btw, loš spermiogram ti je vjerovatno posljedica translokacije - tako su nama na kraju rekli!) je njezina razlika od većina djevojaka na ovom forumu - mi nemamo problema sa zatrudnjivanjem već sa održavanjem trudnoće i to zbog točno određenog i poznatog razloga - kromosomski disbalansiranog zametka koji u jednoj fazi više nije sposoban za razvoj. A kromosomska slika embrija ne može se dobiti ni na jedan drugi način nego PGD-om. Sve drugo što ti se ovdje predlaže kao opcije jednako je gledanju u magičnu kuglu. 

Što se tiče MPO-a u "tvom selu", na žalost, tu ćeš se morati pomiriti sa putovanjima...  :Sad:  Više o tome kod koga se ide po "uputnicu" napisati će ti cure koje imaju s time iskustva...

----------


## medeni

Mateaaa, PGD ili Pronatal ili PFC(za druge ne znam tko radi PGD) ali to je stvar izbora.Mislim da ne možeš pogriješiti vezano za obe klinike.
Za početak, neovisno o HZZO- u, pošalji mailove u te klinike, na hrvatskom jer imaju kordinatore i objasni im dijagnozu.
Da nije bilo ovog foruma ja ne bih rodila naše zlato i zato budi sretna jer si "naišla" na nas.

----------


## patuljchica

> Hvala vam curke  znači ipak Pronatal i postoji mogućnost odobrenja od strane HZZO-a?nije ni naš spermiogram najbajniji ali ima materijala...barem ga je dosad bilo  neznam kako je vama ali ja jedino ovdje nalazim odgovore..u mome gradu kad im recem dijagnozu svi bleje u mene, a ja se mislim od čega prvo krenuti


sve klinike ti primaju "uputnice" - svejedno je njima od se plaća, bitno je da se plati  :Smile: . Samo ti u zahtjevu moraš napisati (tj. tvoj doktor - a u praksi ti bude tako da mu ti kažeš koju kliniku da upiše) gdje da te se uputi.
Neka me isprave cure ako sam u krivu.

*Inesz* - pisale smo u isto vrijeme  :Smile:

----------


## mateaaa28

poslala već  :Wink:  za početak u PFC..svakako moram odmorit od ovog postupka jer sam puna puncata hormona...;( kod mene je problem što em zatrudnim povuci-potegni zbog lošeg spermiograma (uzrok tranlokacija), a i kad zatrudnim slijedi horor priča...o kojoj cifri onako približno mi recite...da slomim svoju kasicu prasicu...tj. ono što je u njoj ostalo  :Crying or Very sad: pratim ja vas dosta ali sam se tek sad ulogirala, kad mi se više napunila pipa...

----------


## medeni

Bravo Mateaa za mail, korak po korak, budi uporna i jaka.

----------


## valiana

Evo moj prijedlog je PFC ja sam tam odradila ivf+pgd!A što se tiče hzzo treba masa papirologije ali ono najvažnije punnnnnnnnnnnnnnooooo strpljenja i dopisivanja.Ja sam čekala to rješenje godinu dana :Smile: .Jer uvijek je nešto trebalo pa su onda neki nalazi zastarili...ali kažem upornost se isplatila.Kolegica mi je imala velikih problema što se tiče popunjavanja zahtjeva inače je iz Splita ali kažem upornost je najvažnija,ja sam se i žalila i svašta i na kraju sam uspjela dobit taj papir.Inače imam roberstonovu translokaciju između 13 i 14 kromosoma i meni su nudili sve i svašta u HR,ali ja nisam htjela gubit vrijeme već kad sam saznala na ovom forumu za Prag odmah sam se uhvatila PFC kojem sam zahvalna do neba

----------


## mateaaa28

mislim da cu i ja se uhvatit njih....skupit ću ja sve taj zahtjev znači da pokušam na firulama, povijest bolesti, spermiogram,nalaz psihologa, vjencani list, odobrenje etickog povjerenstva ...da nije starije od godinu dana??? jeste li sve uspjele? jeli koja sad u postupku? hvala vam od srca!

----------


## valiana

Nalazi ne smiju biti stariji od 6mj!Skupi sve dokumente kaj imaš i pošalji ak kaj fali oni te traže.Inače za popunjavanje zahtjeva pazi na žigove i potpise meni su dva puta sam zbog toga vraćali!Oboružaj se strpljenjem i uspjet če :Smile:

----------


## mateaaa28

jel mi treba etičko povjerenstvo? i zahtjev je na njihovim stranicama? ma ja ne sumnjam da cemo uspjet :Smile:  a sad cu si dat malo oduška i odmora...makar koji mjesec...cijeli život mi stagnira radi postupaka...

----------


## medeni

mateaaa, za etičko ti ne znam, mi nismo trebali imati nikakve potvrde( u to doba u Hrv, je bilo i pravno savj.) jer to nije podlijegalo našim zakonima već češkim.Neka odgovore cure koje su friškije.da zahtjev je na www.hzzo.hr u lijevom stupcu #tiskanice#

----------


## mare41

zahtjev je i na prvoj stranici ove teme, a pravno i psiholosko po novom zakonu vise nije potrebno, sretno! samo sve pitaj ovdje

----------


## pipi73

> hvala ti na odgovoru,,,,,,,, a di si bila sada kad si išla u kojem hotelu i koliko si plaćala smještaj?


2 noci sam bila u hotelu Abito...cist je i renoviran...i jako jeftin...mislim da je vlasnik neki Rus pa su i gosti pretezno Rusi...Ima tv,frizider u sobi..lijepa kupatila...i sl...Mislim da imas detaljnije upute na liku kod Mare...bio je nesto ekstra jeftin...manje od 20 e cini mi se...mada je ako nemas auto malo dalji i od grada i od klinike...Dobro za grad imas tramvaj...jedno 10 stanica i u gradu si...kako do klinike ne znam..

Ostalih 12 noci bila sam u hotelu Otokar...Praha 2...noc je bila 35 e sa doruckom...Simpatican je...Blizu centra...4 tramvajske stanice...mozes i pjesice...Kada sam trebala ici na kliniku vozio me gospodin Simo....Posto sam bila sama bilo mi je bitno da sam blizu grada i da se mogu prosetati ...Ispred hotela imas parking za auta ako ides autom..Blizu je i spermarket Bila,Lidl...i sl..Meni je bilo lijepo...Mada ja zapravo nisam ni puno zahtjevna... :Smile:

----------


## milivoj73

mare isprazni inbox  :Smile: 

čestitke novim bebama, trudnicama i trudilicama  :Smile: 

a svi koji su se svađali s Betom brzo u postupak da se pomire  :Smile:

----------


## daani13

hvala pipi,,,,,pošto sada idem na konzultacije i bit ću 2 dana pa ću izdržati što kažeš u gradienta,,,a  kad budem išla na postupak onda ću vidjeti negdje dugo,,,

----------


## Broz

Draga Matea,

savjetovala bih da kontaktiraš  Pronatal Budejovice, brže se dodje na red! e-mail je repro@pronatalrepro.cz Komotno piši na hrvatskom, gospodja Škorić je naša  :Smile:  Ja sam prvo kontaktirala PRag pa jer nisu imali mjesta u dogledno vrijeme odlučila sam se a Budejovice. ISta klinika, sve isto  :Smile:  Sretno i javi šta si napravila!

----------


## Broz

> jel mi treba etičko povjerenstvo? i zahtjev je na njihovim stranicama? ma ja ne sumnjam da cemo uspjet a sad cu si dat malo oduška i odmora...makar koji mjesec...cijeli život mi stagnira radi postupaka...



Draga Matea,

savjetovala bih da kontaktiraš  Pronatal Budejovice, brže se dodje na red! e-mail je repro@pronatalrepro.cz Komotno piši na hrvatskom, gospodja Škorić je naša  :Smile:  Ja sam prvo kontaktirala PRag pa jer nisu imali mjesta u dogledno vrijeme odlučila sam se a Budejovice. ISta klinika, sve isto  :Smile:  Sretno i javi šta si napravila!

----------


## makajica

Curke evo prvo samo čestitke još jednom novim bebama i svima ostalima puunno sreće i strpljenja !
Što se tiće papirologije i zahtijeva, evo ja sam predala zahtijev prije mjesec i pol (sy Turner 45X dijagnoza) nije potrebno mišljenje psihologa niti etičkog povjerenstva ! 

((do sada nas još nisu kontaktirali ni tražili ništa novo od papita,nadamo se da ni neće ! :Smile: )

----------


## mateaaa28

Pozdrav Makajice...i ja bi to željela u što skorašnjem vremenu napravit...ima li nešto što trebam znati, ili još papira treba osim onih klasičnih (zahtjev, povijest bolesti,spermiogram,vjenčani list) i ko ti je potpisao zahtjev ako nije problem...hvala ti puno :Smile:

----------


## mateaaa28

Isti mail koji sam poslala PFC poslala i njima  :Smile:  hvala vam cure divne ste, želim vam svima srecu u vašim borbama  :Love:

----------


## Broz

Cure moje, sad me zvala gospodja iz Pronatala Budejovice da ako mogu da dodjem u subotu, tj prekosutra. Jako su susretljivi pa i kad je radni vikend moze se ici  :Smile:  Eto, odoh se polako pakovati pa vam napisem sve dogadjaje i detalje!!!

----------


## mateaaa28

Evo i meni je odgovorila na mail da dodjemo na konzultacije  :Very Happy:  da naš problem uspješno rješavaju ...

----------


## Broz

> Evo i meni je odgovorila na mail da dodjemo na konzultacije  da naš problem uspješno rješavaju ...


Super Matea!!! Cula sam od dosta ljudi da su jako zadovoljni!! KAd Vam je ponudila termin? Ja evo u pola pakovanja, sva sam nekakva uzbudjena  :Smile:  OSjecam da bi to moglo biitidobro  :Smile:

----------


## majalina

Odlično, vidjet ćeš da su stvarno super odnedavno imaju konzultacije i subotom što je dobro, ja sam tamo bila i trebalo mi je od rješenja HZZO do odlaska kod njih na postupak samo nekih mjesec dana, sretno. ako šta trebaš, javi se i sretan put, od zg treba nekih 6 do 7 sati. nama se gradić stvarno svidio, nije veliki kao prag ali nije ni mali, nešto malo veći od zadra

----------


## mateaaa28

Cekaj, ti isto ides sad samo na konzultacije? čekam njen poziv, odgovorila mi je na mail sve i rekla da će me čim prije zazvat...joj baš sam sretna  :Very Happy:  bit ce to i više nego dobro  :Smile:

----------


## majalina

> Cure moje, sad me zvala gospodja iz Pronatala Budejovice da ako mogu da dodjem u subotu, tj prekosutra. Jako su susretljivi pa i kad je radni vikend moze se ici  Eto, odoh se polako pakovati pa vam napisem sve dogadjaje i detalje!!!


Odlično, vidjet ćeš da su stvarno super odnedavno imaju konzultacije i subotom što je dobro, ja sam tamo bila i trebalo mi je od rješenja HZZO do odlaska kod njih na postupak samo nekih mjesec dana, sretno. ako šta trebaš, javi se i sretan put, od zg treba nekih 6 do 7 sati. nama se gradić stvarno svidio, nije veliki kao prag ali nije ni mali, nešto malo veći od zadra

----------


## Broz

> Cekaj, ti isto ides sad samo na konzultacije? čekam njen poziv, odgovorila mi je na mail sve i rekla da će me čim prije zazvat...joj baš sam sretna  bit ce to i više nego dobro


Da, idem prekosutra  :Smile:   :Smile: ))

----------


## Broz

Da, idem prekosutra  :Smile:   :Smile: ))

----------


## tikica_69

Vidim da ima dosta novaka na ovoj temi pa da svima poželim puno sreće i dobar provod u Pragu!  :Yes:

----------


## mateaaa28

> Da, idem prekosutra  ))



mene je evo isto zvala...mogu na konzultacije kad hocu...cim se usuglasim sa mm idem i ja....sretnooooo :Very Happy:

----------


## prag

imam pitanjce ako je tko išao na kbc firule po potpis za zahtjev za lječenje u ino..naručila sam se u dr marušić. kako zahtjev mora potpisati mpo specijalist pitala sam kad sam se naručivala je li ona isto mpo spec. ali mi je sestra rekla da je isto kao i budimir i tolj. međutim gledam sad na internetu da ona ima samo titulu specijalist ginekologije i porodništva a to mi ne bi pasalo ako je tome tako jer bih uzalud išla..pa pitanje za vas koji idete na firule..tko od njih ima subspecijalizaciju humane reprodukcije??

----------


## daani13

> imam pitanjce ako je tko išao na kbc firule po potpis za zahtjev za lječenje u ino..naručila sam se u dr marušić. kako zahtjev mora potpisati mpo specijalist pitala sam kad sam se naručivala je li ona isto mpo spec. ali mi je sestra rekla da je isto kao i budimir i tolj. međutim gledam sad na internetu da ona ima samo titulu specijalist ginekologije i porodništva a to mi ne bi pasalo ako je tome tako jer bih uzalud išla..pa pitanje za vas koji idete na firule..tko od njih ima subspecijalizaciju humane reprodukcije??




prag,ja sam ti prije mjesec i pol dana išla kod dr.Marušić da mi potpiše zahtjev..ona ti je subspecijalist piše na pečetu. Pozdrav!

----------


## prag

daani hvala puno puno!!! i kakva je dr? meni je fet pa se nadam da će isto potpisati tu nema velike dileme..

----------


## prag

sejla čestitke!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

*majalina* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu veliku betu!

----------


## daani13

> daani hvala puno puno!!! i kakva je dr? meni je fet pa se nadam da će isto potpisati tu nema velike dileme..


odlična je, hoće potpisat će ti,,,ja nestrpljivo čekam rješenje,nadam se pozitivno....

----------


## majalina

> *majalina* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepu veliku betu!


joj, hvala, nalaz je oko 2 sata, ne znam kakav će biti i luda sam sad, baš me strah, a i nemam nikakvih siptoma, javim čim dobijem, nadam se visoku betu

----------


## daani13

majalina sretno :Smile:

----------


## majalina

dobila sam nalaz 486, u šoku sam, ne znam jel to dobro, čekam sad odgovor iz Češke

----------


## bubekica

*majalina* predivna beta! cestitam!

----------


## mare41

majalina, naravno da je dobro, čestitam! koji je dan nakon transfera?

----------


## majalina

13 dnt 2 blastociste, u subotu 2.3. je bio

----------


## patuljchica

majalina, čestitam na lijepoj beti!  :Very Happy:

----------


## tikica_69

majalina, iskrene čestitke!

----------


## hannah8

majalina, čestitke od srca! :Smile:

----------


## kismet

majalina, predivna beta, ne brini, čestitam!

Svim putnicama, čekalicama, starim i novim "Čehinjama" sve najbolje želim, puse!

----------


## majalina

curke hvala vam svima, a ja želim svim budućim putnicima u Češku velike bete

----------


## Broz

Majalina cestitam, evo i  mi smo stigli, smjestili smo se se u CLarion hotelu Ceske Budejovice, lijepo nam je. Isli smo prosetati do klinike da vidimo gdje se nalazi. SUtra vam se javim nakon konsultacije  :Smile:

----------


## suen

majalina cestitam!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## majalina

> Majalina cestitam, evo i  mi smo stigli, smjestili smo se se u CLarion hotelu Ceske Budejovice, lijepo nam je. Isli smo prosetati do klinike da vidimo gdje se nalazi. SUtra vam se javim nakon konsultacije


super i mi smo bili u tom hotelu, prekrasan je a klinika je jako blizu, stari dio grada je prekrasan a i trg, a kod trga vam je jedna prekrasna  pivnica  Staropramen u ulici Češka 66, pa dok možete malo i uživajte

----------


## Bubzi

Od jučer uživamo kod kuće u maženju i paženju, još uvijek ne mogu vjerovati da je to majušno savršenstvo moja kćer  :Zaljubljen: 

svima velika pusa i puno sreće u pripremama, postupcima, trudnoćama....naravno javljat ću se![/QUOTE]

Draga Sejla, želim ti puno sreće i uživanja u majčinstvu, te svako dobro tebi i tvojoj krasnoj kćerkici.  :Heart:

----------


## sejla

hvala  :Smile:   :Kiss: 

Broz, sretno na konzultacijama!

majalina, čestitke na beti  :Very Happy: 

valiana, da se brzo jajnici oporave ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

prag, bravo za planiranje feta  :Very Happy: 

i svim ostalim novim curama u planiranju koje sam izostavila ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## pipi73

Majalina, divna beta, ne brini, čestitam...sve skolski ti od sada zelim od srca...

Svima ostalima takodje puno uspjeha sta god su zapoceli...poljubac

Poseban ljubac ide za Emicu....

----------


## Broz

Drage moje,

eto, prošla i moja konsultacija. Utisci su extra, gospodja Škorić mi je dala nade da će sve uspjeti. Tako su mili i ona i doktor da mogu samo preporučiti. Kod njih tamo nema ništa zakukuljeno zamumuljeno, sve vam kažu onako kako jeste. Eto, danas sam saznala da nemam jedan jajnik :Shock:  :Shock: . Kada su mi prije par godina radili operaciju zbog endometrioze izvadili su mi jajnik a nisu mi rekli. Saznala sam to danas!!! E svašta i naših doktora, odstrane organ a ne kažu vam. Ovaj drugi što ga kobajagi imam -slab, pa smo se odlučila za darovane js. Uplatili smo sve što treba pa sad čekamo šta će biti. Gospodja Škorić mi je dala i privatan e-mail da se javim kad kod zatreba. Eto toliko od mene za danas.

----------


## anaši1507

Broz, molim te mozes mi napisati kontakt mail gđe. Škorić? Koliko se dugo čeka na postupak?

----------


## Broz

Anaši,
poslovni e-mail je repro@pronatalrepro.cz, prrivatni je l.skoric@seznam.cz (pisi na taj vikendom, odgovara jako brzo!) Br. telefona je 00420 606 512 058. Koliko dugo traje postupak? Pa evo ja sam danas bila na konsultaciji, imaju vec neku donatorku na cekanju sa istom krvnom grupom. Rekli su mi da u slucaju da nije ova pogodna u vezi fenotipa, max. cu cekati mjesec dana! Za gdju Skoric sam cula i javila sam joj se tek prosle sedmice. Strasno brzo se dolazi na red. Zbog toga sam se i odlucila za nju i Pronatal u Budejovicama. Ne mogu vise cekati a ista je klinika  :Smile:  :Smile:  Pisi ako ti sta treba ili zanima o gradu, mogu ti preporuciti i hotel gdje smo spavali, koji nam je ona defakto nasla. Oko svega se brine, bas je super! Prezadovoljna sam.

----------


## makajica

Curke, imam jedno glupo pitanje ...nevezano konkretno uz prag i trudnocu...ali kako sam sa turnerom ...stitnjaca mi ne radi kako treba i pijem hormonske tablete...pa me zanima dali slucajno imao kakvih problema sa kozom usljed ovih nasih hormonskih lijekova koji nas pripremaju za trudnocu ?naime znam da kad nam je tijelo nabijeno hormonima to moze malo utjecati i na kvalitetu koze...da malo svrbi, da se zacrveni,, bude jako suha...da li netki ima takvih iskustava ?
hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Broz

> Curke, imam jedno glupo pitanje ...nevezano konkretno uz prag i trudnocu...ali kako sam sa turnerom ...stitnjaca mi ne radi kako treba i pijem hormonske tablete...pa me zanima dali slucajno imao kakvih problema sa kozom usljed ovih nasih hormonskih lijekova koji nas pripremaju za trudnocu ?naime znam da kad nam je tijelo nabijeno hormonima to moze malo utjecati i na kvalitetu koze...da malo svrbi, da se zacrveni,, bude jako suha...da li netki ima takvih iskustava ?
> hvala


Imam jednu poznanicu sa istim problemom, pitacu je kako je to rjesavala pa cu ti reci

----------


## anaši1507

Broz hvala puno na odgovoru, planiramo tek poslije ljeta u Prag,naime mm ima loš spermiogram OAT, inače idemo na IVF +ICSI kod dr Poljka u Cito kliniku, imala sam do sad 3 stimulirana i 3 FET -a bezuspješno,tako da sad gledam i neke druge opcije. Da li znas dal oni imaju Kontinuirani monitoring embrija? I da li rade Hattching metodu?

----------


## Broz

> Broz hvala puno na odgovoru, planiramo tek poslije ljeta u Prag,naime mm ima loš spermiogram OAT, inače idemo na IVF +ICSI kod dr Poljka u Cito kliniku, imala sam do sad 3 stimulirana i 3 FET -a bezuspješno,tako da sad gledam i neke druge opcije. Da li znas dal oni imaju Kontinuirani monitoring embrija? I da li rade Hattching metodu?


Za Hattching sam sigurna da rade, ali radije provjeri. Ovo je njihova druga klinika u C. Budejovicama, defakto o nesto blize nasim zemljama nego Prag. ISto ti je gdje god isla. Pitaj gospodju, sve ce ti reci! Sretno i da konacno uspije. Meni je prvi put da nesto tako radim pa sam nervozna.. Inace nema na cemu, pitaj sta god ti treba, mozda uspjednem i odgovoriti  :Smile:

----------


## makajica

Hvala !  :Smile: 
Majalina cestitke !

----------


## mare41

cure, sretno!

----------


## sejla

makajice ja nisam imala nuspojava što se tiče kože, osim što je bila dosta suha u trudnoći. Što se tiče štitnjače, tijekom t mi se pojačavala doza euthyroxa, i izgleda da mi je sada nakon poroda prevelika doza jer sam počela naglo mršaviti (na to me upozorila dr da se može dogoditi, pa ću ju sutra zvati da dogovorimo smanjenje terapije).

----------


## medeni

Sejla, istina, meni je u trudnoći bila povećana doza euthyroxa i nakon poroda mi je TSH bio jako nizak(0,01) ali T3 i T4 su bili ok pa nije nastao veći nered.Mršavila sam brzo, znojila se...Sada pijem manju dozu i kontroliram TSH svakih 2,3 mjeseca.P.S. uživajte s princezom

----------


## Broz

> Broz hvala puno na odgovoru, planiramo tek poslije ljeta u Prag,naime mm ima loš spermiogram OAT, inače idemo na IVF +ICSI kod dr Poljka u Cito kliniku, imala sam do sad 3 stimulirana i 3 FET -a bezuspješno,tako da sad gledam i neke druge opcije. Da li znas dal oni imaju Kontinuirani monitoring embrija? I da li rade Hattching metodu?


Anasi, raspitala sam se za Hattching i kontinuirani monitoring. Hattching kosta 250 EUR, monitoring 15 EUR i nezavisno od vremena monitoringa. Sretno!

----------


## Broz

Pricala sam makajice sa poznanicom i ta mi je rekla da je imala samo probleme sa kozom, navodno suvlja bila. Izgleda da je to individualno.

----------


## Broz

> Anasi, raspitala sam se za Hattching i kontinuirani monitoring. Hattching kosta 250 EUR, monitoring 15 EUR i nezavisno od vremena monitoringa. Sretno!


Greska u tipkovnici, sorry monitoring je 125 Eur.

----------


## makajica

> Pricala sam makajice sa poznanicom i ta mi je rekla da je imala samo probleme sa kozom, navodno suvlja bila. Izgleda da je to individualno.


Hvalla !  :Smile: )

----------


## prag

majalina čestitke!!!
cure za Split i okolicu da znate da je dr Marušić na Firulama za 10! bila sam danas u nje, potpisala mi je zahtjev i jako me ugodno iznenadila!

----------


## Lana77

Cao!Dugo nisam pisala.Ja i suprug idemo pocetkom maja u PFC.Dobila sam terapiju koji trebam da primam.Jedva cekam da idem,jer se nadam da se iz Praga necu vratiti sama.Srecno svima!

----------


## daani13

danas sam zvala HZZO i rečeno mi je da se zahtjev vratio sa povjerenstva i da se po ocjeni piše rješenje i da ću  ga svaki dan dobiti na kućnu adresu,,a 09.04,,idem na konzultacije u pronatal,,ajme nadam se da će biti pozitvno :Very Happy:

----------


## kismet

lana, daani, broz, anaši, makajica - sretno od srca, uživajte u Pragu i nadam se da će biti puno zimskih i ranoproljetnih bebica u 2014. :Smile: 
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  ________________

Sejlić, prekrasne ste , koja divna, topla sličica, sva sam se raznježila...Ema je prava princezica  :Heart:

----------


## sejla

lana, daani, broz, anaši, makajica - sretno od srca, uživajte u Pragu i nadam se da će biti puno zimskih i ranoproljetnih bebica u 2014. :Smile: 
__________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  ________________

potpisujem  :Smile: 

kismet draga, hvala  :Kiss:

----------


## miny

> lana, daani, broz, anaši, makajica - sretno od srca, uživajte u Pragu i nadam se da će biti puno zimskih i ranoproljetnih bebica u 2014.
> __________________________________________________  __________________________________________________  ________________
> 
> 
> 
> potpisujem 
> 
> kismet draga, hvala


Sejla   draga..  prekrasne  ste..   :Heart:

----------


## bmaric

daani13, mogla si pitati kakvo je rješenje... meni su prvi put rekli da mogu očekivati rješenje i garantno pismo, pa sam odmah znala da je pozitivno.
držim fige da bude poz.

sejla, malena je prekrasna  :Smile:

----------


## daani13

> daani13, mogla si pitati kakvo je rješenje... meni su prvi put rekli da mogu očekivati rješenje i garantno pismo, pa sam odmah znala da je pozitivno.
> držim fige da bude poz.
> 
> sejla, malena je prekrasna



pitala sam je ali mi nije htjela reći,samo mi je rekla da je zahtjev došao s povjerenstva 18.03 i da pravnik po ocjeni piše rješenje te ga mogu očekivati svaki dan,nije mi spominjala garantno pismo,,,,ajme sigurno je negativno,,,zvala sam na broj 01 4848866 to je sigurno broj referentice,,na koji si broj zvala? I zašto treba garantno pismo?

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

polako...
garantno pismo dobijas ti i klinika, ono znaci da ce HZZO platitit tvoj postupak, ako ti ga odobre
 iz iskustva znam da klinika ponekad dobije prije garantno pismo, sto znaci da je postupak odobren, nego ti rjesenje s garantnim pismom
neznam u koju kliniku ides, ali mozes ih zamoliti da ti jave kad dode garantno njima
razlika je u nekoliko dana, ali ako je negativno nece u pragu dobiti gp, pa ces samo saznati ak je pozitivno
svasta sam ja nadrobila

----------


## daani13

> polako...
> garantno pismo dobijas ti i klinika, ono znaci da ce HZZO platitit tvoj postupak, ako ti ga odobre
>  iz iskustva znam da klinika ponekad dobije prije garantno pismo, sto znaci da je postupak odobren, nego ti rjesenje s garantnim pismom
> neznam u koju kliniku ides, ali mozes ih zamoliti da ti jave kad dode garantno njima
> razlika je u nekoliko dana, ali ako je negativno nece u pragu dobiti gp, pa ces samo saznati ak je pozitivno
> svasta sam ja nadrobila


hvala ti,,,shvatila sam,,,,a ništa pričekat ću,,,,rekla mi je da opet zovem kraj slijedećeg tjedna ako prije ne dobijem na kućnu adresu,,,

----------


## Broz

Cure, danas mi javili iz klinike da su nasli odgovarajucu donatorku. Vec od pocetka aprila pocinjem sa prvim lijekom koji sluzi za uskladjivanje menstruacije. Bas sam sretna!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## makajica

Daani,ako mogu pitati ...
 kada ste predali zahtijev ?  tako da znam otprilike,i ja cekam, zvali smo ali sluzbenice nam nisu imale jos  nista za reci...
mi smo poslali zatijev oko 05.02....
Hvala ! :Smile:

----------


## daani13

[QUOTE=makajica;2373640]Daani,ako mogu pitati ...
 kada ste predali zahtijev ?  tako da znam otprilike,i ja cekam, zvali smo ali sluzbenice nam nisu imale jos  nista za reci...
mi smo poslali zatijev oko 05.02....
Hvala ! :Smile: [/QUO

zahtjev sam poslala 19.02...i kod mene se traži donacija sa smrznutim embrijima,,( i jajne st,i spermija)...i ja sam se iznenadila da je tako brzo rješeno,,a kakvo vidjet ćemo,,,a pošto je kod mene baš loša dijagnoza s obe strane ne vjerujem da će nas odbiti,,ali baš bezeveze što mi referentica nije htjela reći kakvo je rješenje. Je li tebi isto prvi put da šalješ zahtjev? Pozdrav! :Smile:

----------


## daani13

Broz super!!!!!

----------


## bmaric

*daani13*, ne mora biti da je negativno, možda ta iz hzzo-a samo nije ništa htjela reći. 
ako se dobro sjećam, kad sam ja zvala tamo, rekli su mi da im pošta ide petkom (nek ne netko ispravi ako sam pogriješila), tako da bi, ako su poslali, trebala dobiti sljedeći tjedan.
to je taj broj na koji i ja zovem.
za koji postupak si slala? sorry, ali ne stižem sve pohvatati...

----------


## bmaric

*daani13*, pisale smo u isto vrijeme  :Smile: . već si odgovorila na pitanje...
da, jako brzo su riješili. nadajmo se najboljem!!!

----------


## daani13

> *daani13*, ne mora biti da je negativno, možda ta iz hzzo-a samo nije ništa htjela reći. 
> ako se dobro sjećam, kad sam ja zvala tamo, rekli su mi da im pošta ide petkom (nek ne netko ispravi ako sam pogriješila), tako da bi, ako su poslali, trebala dobiti sljedeći tjedan.
> to je taj broj na koji i ja zovem.
> za koji postupak si slala? sorry, ali ne stižem sve pohvatati...



ma nema problema,,,iću na postupak sa doniranim smrznutim embrijima,,to mi je jedina opcija zbog naših dijagnoza,,,meni AMH 0,01, a mm klinifertov sindrom,,,,,,

----------


## makajica

onda smo poslali u isto vrijeme pa ću i ja očekivati pismo ... :Smile: 
mi  prvi puta  idemo u postupak i za donaciju jajne stanice smo  ! Ništa,... nadajmo se najboljem ! Svim čekalicama želim sreću !

----------


## Angely4you

Cure, imam problem. Da li za predaju zahtjeva treba Potvrda o pravnom i psihološkom savjetovanju (ako se tako zove) i gdje se to može "odraditi".
Krenula sam sa pretragama, puno je to posla. A ja na sve to, izgleda zbog stresa nisam dobila m  :Sad:  Pa mi se sve pomiče na slijedeći mjesec  :Sad:

----------


## valiana

Ta potvrda s novim zakonom netreba više tako da e opusti :Smile: !Sretno

----------


## Angely4you

> Ta potvrda s novim zakonom netreba više tako da e opusti!Sretno


Hvala valiana, laknulo mi je  :Smile:

----------


## lana03

Da li neko radi donaciju j.ć. u PFC klinici kod dr. Lazarovski? Kakva su vam iskustva; treba mi svaka informacija naročito za smeštaj u Pragu. Hvala. Svima želim sve najbolje u ovoj velikoj borbi.

----------


## bmaric

lana03, dobro došla!
ima cura koje su išle na donaciju js, sigurno će ti se javiti.
a što se smještaja tiče, mislim da ih nema puno, možda nitko, tko je već bio u nekom hotelu blizu klinike, jer se klinika prije mjesec dana preselila u Prag 9. ako te interesira smještaj u blizini klinike, svakako možeš pogledati na www.booking.com
puno sreće!!!

----------


## mare41

lana, kad putujete? bila je moja prijateljica u pfc na novoj lokaciji, cekam da mi napise dojmove pa cemo stavit na nasu stranicu o pragu u mom potpisu

----------


## milivoj73

Lana, možeš se javiti Mirni u PFC, ona ima posebne aranžmane sa 3 hotela u novom kvartu...

----------


## Bluebella

9dnt dvije morulice imamo +  :Smile:

----------


## Gabi25

Bluebella jeeeeeee, ajme, bas sam sretna!!! Kad će beta?

----------


## frka

Štikla-lady, baš sam te se sjetila neki dan, a sad si mi uljepšala dan  :Smile: 

AltGr+1 za dalje  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

sutra vadim betu.... ne mogu docekati  :Very Happy:

----------


## sejla

Bluebella, čestitke na plusiću  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  Sretnooooooooooooooooooo  :Heart:

----------


## sara69

bluebella,čestitam i da ugledaš veliku betu.Sretno

----------


## mare41

e pa bbella, da nisi trudna-spotala bi te, skupa cemo gurat kolica, ljubim te

----------


## kismet

bluebella, čestitam od srca!
(ovaj testić je i meni donio sreću)

----------


## Bluebella

> bluebella, čestitam od srca!
> (ovaj testić je i meni donio sreću)


čuvam ga od postupka u 6mj prošle godine... i kupila sam ga sa namjerom da na njemu ugledam +, a danas sam po svim simptomima bila sigurna da je došlo vrijeme da ga upotrijebim  :Grin:

----------


## Mojca

Bluebella   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## lasta

Blubella koje vjesti...čestitke kada javiš betu

----------


## pipi73

Blubella...sve najbolje ...cestitam na plusu i divnu betu ti zelim....

----------


## bubekica

*Bluebella*  :fige:  za veliku betu!

----------


## meki

*Blubella* čestitke na plusiću..... :Klap:

----------


## mare41

ne mogu citirat s moba, al spomenula sam da je moja prijateljica bila u novom pfc-u i sad javila ogromnu betu, jupi!

----------


## Bluebella

beta 50...  :Rolling Eyes: 
čudi me lijepi + jučer a beta niska. veli dr. da je bitno da ne prokrvarim i da podupla. nije baš bajna ali je ok...
ajde budemo vidjeli...

valjda ne bu opet dosadna biokemijska bila... nikak da se ih riješim ...

plus... otišla ja ponoviti betu u drugi lab  :Cool:

----------


## Mojca

> ne mogu citirat s moba, al spomenula sam da je moja prijateljica bila u novom pfc-u i sad javila ogromnu betu, jupi!


Jupi za i moju prijateljicu!  :Very Happy: 
Nadam se da će se i sama javiti, ima profil već pol godine, ali neće da piše...

----------


## Sonja29

Blubella vibramo da se beta podupla i da bude sve u redu!
mare čestitamo i prijateljici!

----------


## Pinar

> Jupi za i moju prijateljicu! 
> Nadam se da će se i sama javiti, ima profil već pol godine, ali neće da piše...


Drage moje, neustrasive i prehrabre curke 
 Evo beta je 1882.5 iz prvog pokusaja 17 dan od transfera u novom IVF u Pragu. 
Ja 45 on 40 i samo izdrzite ...
Mi nismoradili testove do danas i na taj nacin smo smanjili stres, mislim da je jako bitno sve prihvatiti sto mirnije moguce. 
Hvala Vam svima na podrsci, na doniranim lijekovima, na vasim postovima ..evo tu sam sad pa cu pomoci koliko mogu 
Velika pusa svima

----------


## Mali Mimi

Bluebella čestitam i da se lijepo podupla~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Mojca

Bluebella ~~~~~ za duplanje!

----------


## Inesz

Bluebella,
neka prekosutra se utrostuči barem!
 :Smile:  ~~~~

----------


## Bluebella

a da ju sutra ponovim.. ima li smisla  :Unsure:

----------


## lasta

samo sam cekala kada ces to pitati  :Yes:

----------


## Pinar

Lana 

Nova klinika je u Pragu 9 u ulici koja je kilometrima duga ( jako jednostavno ak ste s autom za pronaci)i iz samog cetra Praga javnim prevozom ste za 15 min tamo. Ako zelis smjestaj uz samu kliniku pitaj Mirnu. Lokacija klinike  je novijeg
Karaktera , tipa nase soc. Arhitekture iz 60- tih ....ali ako zelis vidjeti i Prag mozda je bolje negdje u centru .. Mislim da sa cijenom su male razlike.... Booking .com je jako dobar ... Sretno

----------


## linalena

Bluebella vibrvibrvibr za duplanje, hrabro i polako dalje pa da ponovimo  :pivo: 

Pinar čestitam :Very Happy:

----------


## ljube

Bluebella, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za lijepo duplanje!

Pinar, čestitam!

----------


## Mojca

Pinar, da još jednom malo poskočim! 
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  

Da do kraja bude lijepo kako je počelo!  :Heart:

----------


## Inesz

Pinar, čestitam!

Moja je poznanica, žena 47 godina nedavno isto dobila pozitivnu betu, bilo je za to potrebno ukupno 5 transfera i 2 različite donorice.
Sretno dalje~~~~

----------


## Sonja29

Pinar čestitam! Neka ti bude mirna trudnoća do kraja... sretno!

----------


## kismet

> beta 50... 
> čudi me lijepi + jučer a beta niska. veli dr. da je bitno da ne prokrvarim i da podupla. nije baš bajna ali je ok...
> ajde budemo vidjeli...
> 
> valjda ne bu opet dosadna biokemijska bila... nikak da se ih riješim ...
> 
> plus... otišla ja ponoviti betu u drugi lab


Nije to uopće loše za 10 dnt 4d embrija, moja je 12 dnt bila 191, dakle tvoja bi trebala biti oko 100 (mada ne mora, dosta da 60% poraste); a CB digital detektira 25 ml/l beta hcg-a tako da si radila neki s crtama, bila bi ful svijetla crta (znam, jer sam ga ja radila 30 min prije digitalca  :Smile: )

Biti će to sve ok, kakva biokemijska  :Storma s bičem:  ne copraj!

Javi se preksutra!

----------


## Bluebella

> Nije to uopće loše za 10 dnt 4d embrija, moja je 12 dnt bila 191, dakle tvoja bi trebala biti oko 100 (mada ne mora, dosta da 60% poraste); a CB digital detektira 25 ml/l beta hcg-a tako da si radila neki s crtama, bila bi ful svijetla crta (znam, jer sam ga ja radila 30 min prije digitalca )
> 
> Biti će to sve ok, kakva biokemijska  ne copraj!
> 
> Javi se preksutra!


znaš kaj.. taj digitalac je bezveze.. mislila sam ga čuvati za uspomenu (ako bude beba) ali nestao je plus sa ekrana i sad nema nikaj više  :Laughing: ... dobro je da sam ga slikala..

----------


## kismet

Ha ha , i ja sam ga uslikala na mob, za uspomenu, fakat nestane...
Šta će ti, imati ćeš sliku s uvz-a za kojih 14 dana  :Very Happy:

----------


## kismet

pinar, bravo, prekrasna beta, nek sve bude školski!

----------


## suen

bluebella cestitke za betu i pinar takodje cestitke i zelim vam mirnu trudnocu  :Smile: sretno!!!

----------


## miny

drage moje... čitam   vaše postove  i  čestitam vam  svima na  pozitivnim betama...
neizmjerno me  vesele      uspjesi    svih  cura a  posebno   Pinar  i ostalih   mojih  vršnjakinja   od  40 i  kusur.   :Smile:    Budi  to   u meni nadu  da  ću  i ja jednom uspjeti.  Sada smo   u  pripremama  za  donaciju JS   u  PFC.  Jedna je  neuspješna donacija  već  iza  nas  .  vjerujemo da  će  i nas o jednom  dotaknuti sreća.   
Sretno svima.

----------


## kismet

miny, ova će biti dobitna, češko proljeće je krenulo !

----------


## m2b

pozdrav cure,
ne znam jeste li negdje usporedile češke klinike? Ima li netko iskustva u bar dvije?  Kako ste se odlučile di ići?

----------


## daani13

> bluebella cestitke za betu i pinar takodje cestitke i zelim vam mirnu trudnocu sretno!!!


čestitam!!!!!!!!!! :Smile:

----------


## pipi73

Pinar čestitam! Neka ti bude mirna trudnoća do kraja... sretno

bluebella sve ce to da bude kako treba....kuda zuris... :Smile:  

Miny draga....ima to da bude najbolje ovaj put....vidjeces....Ovo proljece ima da bude dobitno....osjecam....Vidi mene...a zamalo 40  :Smile:  

Poljubac svima

----------


## mare41

pipi, saljem puse
pintar, i ovdje cestitke od srca!
m2b, pokusali smo u mojim linkovima opisat neke klinike, ima ih puno i sve su dobre

----------


## lana03

Mare41, hvala na pomoći. Mi putujemo u maju po prvi put. Molim te mi napiši na kojoj to stranici mogu da vidim njene komentare kad ih napiše (ili je to na ovoj?). Svaka informacija mi je dobrodošla jer me već hvata panika.

----------


## pipi73

mare :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## meki

*prag* vidim da si bila kod dr. Marušić po potpis za FET,možeš li mi molim te reći dali si se ti naručivala ili????meni je sad sestra rekla da se treba naručiti za pregled???'a meni treba samo potpis a nikakav pregled..

----------


## bmaric

svim novim trudnicama želim mirne i sretne trudnoće!!!

*mare41*, kako si ti? kako mrvice napreduju? 

meni jučer stiglo novo rješenje, a poslala sam ga prije 20 dana i baš sam iznenađena kako je brzo išlo, mada su mi iz hzzo-a rekli da će vjerojatno trajati više od mjesec dana, jer su zatrpani poslom... pa sad u nove planove  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

> Pinar čestitam! Neka ti bude mirna trudnoća do kraja... sretno
> 
> bluebella sve ce to da bude kako treba....kuda zuris...
> 
> Miny draga....ima to da bude najbolje ovaj put....vidjeces....Ovo proljece ima da bude dobitno.... 
> 
> Poljubac svima


potpisujem!


pipi, sretno u čet na pregledu, da bude sve ok  :Kiss: 
mare, drago mi je da su curke dobro, nek su samo živahne i nek lijepo rastu  :Heart: 
meki, jako mi je drago opet te čitati i što ideš u nove pobjede  :Very Happy: 
bmaric, bravo za novo rješenje  :Klap:

----------


## Broz

Ko ide preko hzzo,najbolje je da ide u Pronatal repro, jer mogu odmah imati konzultacije i ne gubi se vrijeme.I ja sam isto tako.

----------


## Mojca

Cure, molim pomoć. 
Pinar javlja da je bilo par kapljica svježe crvene krvi i sva je zabrinuta. Danas je 19. dnt dvaju 2-dnevnih zametaka.  
Molim iskustva. Hvala.

p.s. 
Ne radi joj internet veza, pa zato ovako preko mene.

----------


## patuljchica

*Broz*, i PFC Prag dogovara odmah konzultacija (ako se uopće dolazi na konzultacija) a nema ni čekanja na postupak... Mislim da je duži period čekanja tek u Pronatal Pragu.
Uglavnom, kou god kliniku odabrale, želim vam svima svu sreću, od srca!

Čestitke curkama na novim betama!

----------


## patuljchica

> Cure, molim pomoć. 
> Pinar javlja da je bilo par kapljica svježe crvene krvi i sva je zabrinuta. Danas je 19. dnt dvaju 2-dnevnih zametaka.  
> Molim iskustva. Hvala.
> 
> p.s. 
> Ne radi joj internet veza, pa zato ovako preko mene.


par kapljica je i meni bilo - zbog vaginalne aplikacije utrogestana (u biti, "zagrebala" sam stijenke utrićima). Ovako rano nema kaj kod doktora... Pa moj prijedlog - neka miruje i proba par puta uzeti utriće oralno, da vidi da li će krvarenje prestati.
Sretno!

----------


## Broz

Patuljcice  :Smile: 

ja mislila na Pronatal u C. Budejovicama. Tamo se brzo, dalo bi se reci najbrze od svih klinika, dodje na red. Ja bila skoro i vec imam donatorku.

----------


## Broz

Slicno iskustvo Mojce je imala moja poznanica. Sve je na kraju dobro ispalo. Nek se samo ne nervira! Ako bi bilo, ne daj boze, vise krvarenja onda nek ode doktoru.

----------


## Broz

> pozdrav cure,
> ne znam jeste li negdje usporedile češke klinike? Ima li netko iskustva u bar dvije?  Kako ste se odlučile di ići?


Cao,

puno sam citala o svim i sve su dobre, ja sam se odlucila za pronatal u C. Budejovicama samo zbog toga sto sam brzo dosla na red. Nisam htjela cekati x mjeseci. Sretno pa za koju god se odlucis!  :Smile: )))

----------


## daani13

> *prag* vidim da si bila kod dr. Marušić po potpis za FET,možeš li mi molim te reći dali si se ti naručivala ili????meni je sad sestra rekla da se treba naručiti za pregled???'a meni treba samo potpis a nikakav pregled..


meki,i ja sam bila kod dr.Marušić prije mj.dana, i do nje sam došla preko jednog doktora,on me naručio i opet sam joj ostavila zahtjev i nalaze i došla za 2 dana po nih i potpisani  zahtjev. Reci sestri samo da ti treba potpisati zahtjev možda onda nećeš dugo čekati.

----------


## daani13

> svim novim trudnicama želim mirne i sretne trudnoće!!!
> 
> *mare41*, kako si ti? kako mrvice napreduju? 
> 
> meni jučer stiglo novo rješenje, a poslala sam ga prije 20 dana i baš sam iznenađena kako je brzo išlo, mada su mi iz hzzo-a rekli da će vjerojatno trajati više od mjesec dana, jer su zatrpani poslom... pa sad u nove planove


ic

bmaric,,super za rješenje!!!! I ja sam poslala prije mj.dana  prvi put i očekujem ga svaki dan i nadam se da će isto biti pozitivan :Smile:

----------


## bmaric

*daani13*, meni je ovo drugo rješenje, tj. samo sam ga obnovila, jer mi prvi postupak nije uspio. a prvo rješenje sam čekala 2 mjeseca. ne znam kako sada rješavaju prve zahtjeve, ali pretpostavljam da se čeka isto oko 2 mjeseca. svakako držim fige da ti bude pozitivno!

----------


## luc

> par kapljica je i meni bilo - zbog vaginalne aplikacije utrogestana (u biti, "zagrebala" sam stijenke utrićima). Ovako rano nema kaj kod doktora... Pa moj prijedlog - neka miruje i proba par puta uzeti utriće oralno, da vidi da li će krvarenje prestati.
> Sretno!


I ja sam trebala utrice koristit oralno zbog krvarenja. Evo sad smo vec u 13 tjednu i nema vise utrica i sve ok,bar se nadam. U cetvrtak opet uzv.

----------


## Mojca

Zahvaljujem u ime Pinar. 
 :Smile:

----------


## daani13

> *daani13*, meni je ovo drugo rješenje, tj. samo sam ga obnovila, jer mi prvi postupak nije uspio. a prvo rješenje sam čekala 2 mjeseca. ne znam kako sada rješavaju prve zahtjeve, ali pretpostavljam da se čeka isto oko 2 mjeseca. svakako držim fige da ti bude pozitivno!


i ja sam se iznenadila kad sam jučer zvala i rekli su mi da su mi otpremili rješenje i da ću ga svaki dan dobit,,,e sad,,,ni meni nije jasno kako brzo,,možda zbog toga što se ja spremam u postupak sa smrznutim embrijima,,,,ali vidjet ćemo,,nadam se da nije negativno pa ga brzo napisali :Rolling Eyes:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## bmaric

Upravo sam se čula s Mirnom preko maila i javila joj kada otprilike planiram novi postupak. Pitala me da joj kažem otprilike termin ciklusa u kojem želim na postupak, jer termin mora potvrditi HZZO.
Jeli zna tko što o ovome? U prvom postupku ovoga nije bilo.... Kakve su sad ovo nove šeme HZZO-a?

----------


## makajica

*bmarić i daani čestitke na rješenju* ! i ja onda očekujem rješenje vrlo brzo !  :Smile: 
Stvarno će ovo biti lijepo praško proljeće, nadajmo se sretno za sve nas !!  :Smile:  :Heart:

----------


## bmaric

*makajica*, za što ti čekaš?

----------


## kismet

Drage moje Čehinje, želim Vam jedno plodno proljeće i puno zimskih beba  :Smile: 

*Bluebella*,  :Very Happy:  za današnju beturinu!
*bmaric*, sretan put i nek bude dobitno!
*pipi73*, velika pusa i čekamo izvješće s pregleda!


Sretno svima!

----------


## makajica

Cure evo upravo saznala da je i nama poslano rj. sad samo ostaje čekati dan dva da dođe da vidimo kakvo će biti  !  :Very Happy: 
*bmarić*... ja sam za donaciju jajne stanice. Sy Turner 45X  dijagnoza.
Pusa svima !  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> Drage moje Čehinje, želim Vam jedno plodno proljeće i puno zimskih beba 
> 
> *Bluebella*,  za današnju beturinu!
> *bmaric*, sretan put i nek bude dobitno!
> *pipi73*, velika pusa i čekamo izvješće s pregleda!
> 
> 
> Sretno svima!


nisam vadila betu danas... budem sutra ili prekosutra... nek se malo podupla  :Smile: 
M još nije stigla što je napredak jer sam do sada uvijek procurila preko utrića...

----------


## makajica

Evo da sam se prije poveselila,prije bi došlo rj. Odbili nas ! piše da je potrebna još dodatna obrada  nalazi  :Sad:

----------


## kismet

> Evo da sam se prije poveselila,prije bi došlo rj. Odbili nas ! piše da je potrebna još dodatna obrada  nalazi


makajica žao mi je, mislim da je naša sejla imala sličnu situaciju i naposljetku su joj odobrili...

----------


## bmaric

makajica, žao mi je!!! jesu li napisali što još od nalaza trebaš napraviti?

----------


## makajica

Hvala !
Napisali su samo dodatna mišljenja i nalaze kardiologa i endokrinologa , ništa drugo tako da moram vidjeti što to podrazumijeva, jer smo napravili zaista sve mouće i nemoguće pretrage, a papiri su prošli kroz ruke trojice doktora  i niti jedan ih nije pogledao  kako spada da li je sve u redu ... pa mi je to najviše žao...(možda sam ja u krivu ...)

----------


## daani13

> Evo da sam se prije poveselila,prije bi došlo rj. Odbili nas ! piše da je potrebna još dodatna obrada  nalazi


ajme makajica,,žao mi je,,,,ja isto čekam rješenje ne znam kakvo je,,,,,

----------


## đurđa76

zahtjev poslan,cure koje ste slale poštom,imam pitanje,jeste li zvale provjeriti tamo da li je stiglo,i ne znam jesam li napravila grešku,možda sam u napomenu trebala napisati šta sam im sve dostavila od papira!?

----------


## m2b

> nisam vadila betu danas... budem sutra ili prekosutra... nek se malo podupla 
> M još nije stigla što je napredak jer sam do sada uvijek procurila preko utrića...


bravo za +!!!!  :Klap: 

što ti je ovo 50 u potpisu?

----------


## Bluebella

> bravo za +!!!! 
> 
> što ti je ovo 50 u potpisu?


beta = 50  :Wink:

----------


## m2b

> beta = 50


a ipak si je radila!!!!  :Yes: 


Onda navijamo za duplanje!  :Very Happy: 



da vas pitak ako se sićate... koje nalaze traže u Pragu osim urinokulture, krvne slike, EKG-a i Testiranja na hepatitise, AIDS, sifilis?
Jel treba friška papa? Brisevi?

----------


## Bluebella

13dnt beta 174,5 ... ovo sad već malo bolje izgleda  :Smile: 



m2b ja nisam imala nove briseve, bili su oko god dana stari i nisu me tražili nove ali sam ih svejedno ponovila jer sam išla na sistematski (sama sam plaćala postupak, nisam preko HZZO-a)

----------


## Mali Mimi

[QUOTE=Bluebella;2378983]13dnt beta 174,5 ... ovo sad već malo bolje izgleda  :Smile: 



 Odlično izgleda :Klap: , čestitam!

----------


## mare41

bbella, lakse se dise, idemo u petak ponovo?

----------


## Bluebella

> bbella, lakse se dise, idemo u petak ponovo?


mislim da ću slijedeći tjedan još jednom ponoviti... u utorak/srijedu  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

ko bi reko da ćeš biti tako opuštena :Smile: , neka, to je dobar znak :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> ko bi reko da ćeš biti tako opuštena, neka, to je dobar znak


skužila sam da M nema ni na vidiku pa se opustila  :Smile:  
veli dr.R da je beta savršena i da se vidimo za 14 dana na UZV  :Smile:

----------


## Ginger

> 13dnt beta 174,5 ... ovo sad već malo bolje izgleda


juuuuhuuuuuu
to te pitam!!!!!
a sad samo polako!

----------


## kismet

> Ha ha , i ja sam ga uslikala na mob, za uspomenu, fakat nestane...
> Šta će ti, imati ćeš sliku s uvz-a za kojih 14 dana


 ha ha, čak sam i termin uvz-a pogodila!
Bravo, puse!

----------


## lasta

> 13dnt beta 174,5 ... ovo sad već malo bolje izgleda


beta je prava bebasta  :Zaljubljen: čestitke...došlo i vaše vrijeme

----------


## pipi73

bmarić i daani čestitke na rješenju

Bbella znala sam.....jedva cekamo vjesti sa uz...

Mi smo dobro oboje....bebac maksimalno pokretan...moji nalaza super...Za kontrakcije preporuka sto vise odmora...bebac je hvala Bogu visoko...Sve u svemu dobro je...samo neka produzi..Zakazala mi uz u 32 nedelji...jos cjeli mjesec

Poljubac svima....novim,starim...svima veliki kiss

----------


## daani13

Cure,dobila sam odbijenicu!!!!!!!! Navode da nije dopušteno doniranje obje gamete. e sad isplati li se žaliti?  J e li netko imao slučaj da je tražio doniranje i jajne st.i spermija i da su ga odbili,i da su nakon žalbe prihvatili zahtjev??'

----------


## Argente

Kako je to moguće, pa novi zakon dozvoljava donaciju zametaka? Trebala bi uputiti žalbu ministarstvu

----------


## daani13

u rješenju piše: Prema članku 28.Zakona o medicinski pot,oplodnji( narodne novine  br 86/2012 zabranjeno je u tijelo žene istodobno unijeti darovane sjemene stanice i darovane jajne stanice te od  darovanih spolnih stanica stvarati zametak za darivanje.

onda mi se sigurno ne isplati žaliti ako je takav zakon,šta mislite????

----------


## Argente

Ti si u molbi tražila posebno jedne i posebno druge spolne stanice? Ili već "gotov" zametak?
Mislim, na sto mjesta u zakonu se spominje darivanje zametaka, samo pod pretpostavkom da oni već postoje, a ne da se kreiraju posebno za vas...možda je u tome caka?

----------


## mare41

argente, ti si valjda mislila na posvajanje embrija 
daani, to je kontradiktorno, embriji mogu, al ako nisu pocetno u tu svrhu, aj vidi i sama zakon, link je na forumu

----------


## Argente

Ne zbunjuj me  :Smile:  svugdje u zakonu se to naziva darivanje, ne spominje se posvajanje; ne znam kako se te molbe pišu al kontam da su je mogli odbiti samo ako je tražila i donaciju JS i donaciju sperme, umjesto donaciju zametka...

----------


## bmaric

daani13, žao mi je, ali pretpostavila sam što će ti odgovoriti. ja sam pročitala cijeli zakon i sjećam se toga da je navedeno da je zabranjeno u tijelo žene istodobono unositi darivane i ženske i muške spolne stanice.
Evo isječak iz Zakona: 

_Zabrana istodobnog unosa sjemenih i darovanih jajnih stanica i stvaranja zametaka za darivanje

Članak 28.

Zabranjeno je u tijelo žene istodobno unijeti darovane sjemene stanice i darovane jajne stanice te od darovanih spolnih stanica stvarati zametak za darivanje._

U Zakonu (koliko sam uspjela zapamtiti) se spominje "darivanje" zametka, znači bračni par može darovati svoj zametak klinici, ali se po ovom članku ne smije darovati drugom paru. Nažalost je to tako.

daani13, nadala sam se da će ipak odobriti, unatoč ovom zakonu, da su možda u međuvremenu nešto promjenili...

Mislim da ti jedino preostaje o svom trošku gore.

----------


## Argente

Čekaj čekaj...naš zakon omogućava da se "posvoji" embrij, ako ga je par već prije donirao klinici.
Ako takvog embrija nema na raspolaganju u našoj državi, međutim ima ga u Češkoj, i nije "napravljen" samo za daani13 i muža, nego postoji od prije (u frizu), onda ne kužim gdje je kratki spoj?

----------


## bmaric

Zakon je čini mi se "nedorečen". Piše da par, koji više ne želi imati djecu, svoje zametke može darovati klinici, ali nigdje ne piše da se taj zametak može darovati drugom paru. Sve se svodi na darivanje klinici, a klinika ga po zakonu ne smije dati nekom drugom. U tome je cijela kvaka... i onda naravno još taj članak 28...
Daj Bože da sam negdje nešto propustila!!!

daani13, pročitaj svakako Zakon, možda ima negdje neka rupa.

----------


## bmaric

I da, ne sjećam se da sam igdje pročitala da dozvoljava "posvojenje" embrija....

----------


## Argente

Darivatelji zametaka
Članak 18.
Darivatelji zametka jesu bračni, odnosno izvanbračni drugovi koji su odustali od vlastitog korištenja zametka nastalog za njihovu prokreaciju te su oboje istodobno dali ovjereni pristanak da se njihov zametak koristi za prokreaciju drugih bračnih, odnosno izvanbračnih drugova ili ženi iz članka 10. stavka 4. ovoga Zakona sukladno odredbama ovoga Zakona.

..pa onda valjda klinika smije dati zametak drugom paru?

----------


## valiana

U Pragu smije ja sam pitala onak za svaki slučaj da recimo ja neču sve embrije ove zamrznute da li ih mogu darovati?! Odgovor je da mogu da se potpiše zahtjev i da se to napravi!U svakom slučaju sretno i budi jakkko uporna!

----------


## daani13

> U Pragu smije ja sam pitala onak za svaki slučaj da recimo ja neču sve embrije ove zamrznute da li ih mogu darovati?! Odgovor je da mogu da se potpiše zahtjev i da se to napravi!U svakom slučaju sretno i budi jakkko uporna!


ajme tako sam razočarana,jer sam stvarno mislila da će mi odobriti,s obzirom kakve su nam dijagnoze,računam nema se šta ,,nego će odobriti,,,kad ono odbijenica!!! Tako sam zbunjena,razočarana,tužna,,a ne znam šta nisam!!! :Crying or Very sad:  :Crying or Very sad:  Uopće ne mogu trenutno misliti šta ću i koji korak da napravim,,,nisam pravnik i ne razumijem zakone  :Sad: . 
Cure stvarno ste divne sa savjetima,puno vam hvala :Yes: 
Dr.mi je napisala da se predlaže donacija gameta( zametaka),e sad je li postoji  tu koja caka,,da se suprostavim čl.28,,ne znam,,,a mogla mi je odmah i dr,reći da se ne može tu ništa,,baš ih briga za sve,ma znam ne zanimaju ih zakoni,,uh,,malo sam tužna pa ne znam ni šta pišem....
a s mojim amh,o,o1, i FSH- 102,,,ne trebam se ničemu nadati da mi se može išta poboljšati,,,,

----------


## sejla

Daani i makajice, žao mi je zbog rješenja  :Sad:  (ovaj dio o donaciji embrija me golica od samog zahvata jer nam ih je ostalo puno, a u slučaju da nam koji ostane u budućnosti bilo bi mi jako teško baciti, uf....)

Bluebella, bravo za betu  :Klap: 

pipi, drago mi je da je sve dobro, odmaraj i uživaj što više možeš  :Kiss:

----------


## Bluebella

sejla... curica ti je premedena  :Heart:

----------


## majalina

samo da vam javim da nakon super visoke bete i pravilnog duplanja, ništa od mene, jednostavno je sve stalo, samo se nadam da ću se sama očistiti i da neće jako boliti, fizički a psihički ionako...
sretno svima dalje u svim postupcima da ne nabrajam pojedinačno

----------


## Bluebella

> samo da vam javim da nakon super visoke bete i pravilnog duplanja, ništa od mene, jednostavno je sve stalo, samo se nadam da ću se sama očistiti i da neće jako boliti, fizički a psihički ionako...
> sretno svima dalje u svim postupcima da ne nabrajam pojedinačno


majalina  :Sad:  pa kako? si prokrvarila ili? na koji dan je stalo duplanje?

----------


## majalina

> majalina  pa kako? si prokrvarila ili? na koji dan je stalo duplanje?


13 dnt 486, 17 dnt 2852 i onda noć 19 dnt malo krvarenje i 20 dnt 1587, do danas smo se još nadali jer je gv još bila tu a meni je krvarenje stalo i nisu bili sigurni da li je možda jedan zametak otišao, a dr ostao i bori se, ali na žalost nije, dr. ultrazvuk nema ništa, nadam se da ću skroz prokrvariti da mi se još ne zakomplicira, nikome nije jasno zašto već nisam

----------


## Bluebella

> 13 dnt 486, 17 dnt 2852 i onda noć 19 dnt malo krvarenje i 20 dnt 1587, do danas smo se još nadali jer je gv još bila tu a meni je krvarenje stalo i nisu bili sigurni da li je možda jedan zametak otišao, a dr ostao i bori se, ali na žalost nije, dr. ultrazvuk nema ništa, nadam se da ću skroz prokrvariti da mi se još ne zakomplicira, nikome nije jasno zašto već nisam


jako mi je žao  :Sad:  dali ti je ostalo zamrznutih?

----------


## majalina

je, za još jedan postupak pa ćemo vidjeti, sad me brine kako je sve super na početku išlo i onda.... do sad nisam nikad došla do pozitivne bete

----------


## Bluebella

> je, za još jedan postupak pa ćemo vidjeti, sad me brine kako je sve super na početku išlo i onda.... do sad nisam nikad došla do pozitivne bete


meni je ovo isto prva poz beta i strah me krvi ko samog vraga... nemam više smrzlića.
draga... teško je bilo šta reći da te utješim, odtuguj, odmori malo pa odi po smrzliće  :Love:

----------


## majalina

> meni je ovo isto prva poz beta i strah me krvi ko samog vraga... nemam više smrzlića.
> draga... teško je bilo šta reći da te utješim, odtuguj, odmori malo pa odi po smrzliće


sretno, neka ti uspije
iskreno nisam se toliko bojala u početku jer je beta bila visoko, ali vidiš da to nema veze, neki imaju male bete pa sve bude super, nakon krvarenja pila sam normabele za smirenje jer je bilo za ne izdržati, dok. je rekao da je bolje ih piti manje štete nego se živcirat

----------


## mare41

majalina, jako mi je zao, a za krvarenje beta treba dosta pasti, nadam se da ce biti sve ok i da cete uskoro opet otici i da ce biti drugi put uspješno

----------


## makajica

Danni žao mi je !
Majalina, žao mi je i zbog tvoje situacije !
Ajmo cure,neka netko razbije monotoniju loših vijesti sa nekon dobrom viješću i velikom betom  :Smile: ! :Heart:

----------


## sara69

Majalina,žao mi je!
svim ostalim curama sretno!

----------


## tiki_a

daani13, mislim da će se kod donacije zametka pojaviti jedan problem, a to je da dijete kasnije može saznati tko su mu biološki roditelji. I tu sve pada u vodu. Puno se nadam da ipak nisam u pravu. Javi u utorak novosti, sretno!

----------


## kismet

Drage moje cure (i pokoji dečko), Sretan i blagoslovljen Uskrs svima, puse!

----------


## daani13

> daani13, mislim da će se kod donacije zametka pojaviti jedan problem, a to je da dijete kasnije može saznati tko su mu biološki roditelji. I tu sve pada u vodu. Puno se nadam da ipak nisam u pravu. Javi u utorak novosti, sretno!


Hoću,javit ću se kad nešto saznam,,,bilo bi odlično da se to radi i da ne moram u Češku,,,ali ne mogu vjerovati da mi doktori u Splitu to nisu savjetovali ,nego mi je rekao da moram u Češku,,,

----------


## mare41

daani, provjeri pa nam javi, ali. koliko sam shvatila-opcija darivanja/posvajanja zametaka postat ce moguca kad se par odluci nakon odredjenog broja godina cuvanja, ne vratit po te embrije jer su ostvarili roditeljstvo te onda visak zamrznutih embrija doniraju

----------


## Hoću bebu

Drage moje cure eto i mene nakon neznam koliko dugo vremena i vidim da sam svašta propustila pa eto da zaželim svim pozitivnim beticama SRETNOOOOO :Smile: ))
Ja sam se u subotu vratila iz Praga i mogu reći da im je nova klinika fenoenalna,hotel u kojem smo bili CAROL fenomenalan i naravno blizu klinike :Smile: )Bio je fet, 3 js i ovaj puta ubačen heparin...drži te mi figice i šaljem vam svima veliki kiss.

----------


## sejla

> sejla... curica ti je premedena


Hvala  :Heart:  I ja tebi želim jednu takvu  :Smile:  navijam za skorašnji uzv i srdašce!

majalina, žao mi je što sad nije uspjelo  :Sad:  ali bude sa smrzlićima!

Hoću bebu, drago mi je opet te čitati, držimo fige, sretnooooooooooooo  :Heart:

----------


## Hoću bebu

Hvala draga  :Kiss: 
Bluebella <3

----------


## Bluebella

Hoču bebu ... sretno i navijamo za lijepu betu  :Klap:

----------


## Hoću bebu

Draga hvala puno.-))Ako ne uspijem moramo radit test Kariograma?????a zar to nije vezano za pobačaje???Ima li itko pojma o tome???ona je samo rekla ako je neuspijeh od 3 do 5 puta da se preporuča taj kariogram.

----------


## Bluebella

nisam išla na kariogram. 
nedavno je M@tt bio pa mu pošalji PP

----------


## Hoću bebu

Ok hvala...ako ima tko da zna dali se kariogram može napravit privatno u Zg neka mi javi.tnxxx

----------


## Rominka

Hocu bebu nek si ti nama nazad i drzimo fige da ti kariogram nece trebati. Inace ga mozes na Rebru vaditi (cini mi se da je skupa pretraga pa se ne isplati raditi privatno, a iskreno i ne znam tko ga privatno radi) -to je samo vadjenje krvi, a nalaz je relativno brzo gotov. Mislim da smo ga mi dobili u unutar tri tjedna na kucnu adresu. 
Bluebella, nadam se da si prva lasta za ovo proljece i da ce sada biti za tobom zeleni val  :Wink: 
daani, prestrasno mi je to s nasom birokracijom, ali bori se, ne odustaj, ne posustaj! Nekad mi se cini da vise vremena, a i zivaca, potrosimo na njih umjesto na ono bitno, da se dobro fizicki i psihicki pripremimo...
mi cekamo poziv na biopsiju kada se dr usklade, sto bi moglo biti brzo jer kako sam shvatila doktoricu mi smo sedmi par koji ima sve papire/preglede obavljene. E sad, kako u ovoj nasoj lijepoj nista ne ide glatko...mm ne moze dobiti uputnicu za vaditi markere/hiv/hepatitis na transfuziji u petrovoj (jedino njihov nalaz je valjan i vazeci prilikom biopsije testisa; s pohranom u bankom) jer se to moze obaviti i u nasem gradu, bez obzira sto je dr napisala da se to mora obaviti u petrovoj. Sada cekamo odluku povjerenstva (ne znam kojeg) hoce li nam dati uputnicu, a s time i putni nalog, ili ne?!?! Zapravo bila bi nam potrebna samo uputnica jer koliko sam se informirala intime prevozi krv - samo je pitanje tko ce nam onda izvaditi....uglavnom i kad moze ici glatko,  e ne moze  :Smile:

----------


## Hoću bebu

> Hocu bebu nek si ti nama nazad i drzimo fige da ti kariogram nece trebati. Inace ga mozes na Rebru vaditi (cini mi se da je skupa pretraga pa se ne isplati raditi privatno, a iskreno i ne znam tko ga privatno radi) -to je samo vadjenje krvi, a nalaz je relativno brzo gotov. Mislim da smo ga mi dobili u unutar tri tjedna na kucnu adresu. 
> Bluebella, nadam se da si prva lasta za ovo proljece i da ce sada biti za tobom zeleni val 
> daani, prestrasno mi je to s nasom birokracijom, ali bori se, ne odustaj, ne posustaj! Nekad mi se cini da vise vremena, a i zivaca, potrosimo na njih umjesto na ono bitno, da se dobro fizicki i psihicki pripremimo...
> mi cekamo poziv na biopsiju kada se dr usklade, sto bi moglo biti brzo jer kako sam shvatila doktoricu mi smo sedmi par koji ima sve papire/preglede obavljene. E sad, kako u ovoj nasoj lijepoj nista ne ide glatko...mm ne moze dobiti uputnicu za vaditi markere/hiv/hepatitis na transfuziji u petrovoj (jedino njihov nalaz je valjan i vazeci prilikom biopsije testisa; s pohranom u bankom) jer se to moze obaviti i u nasem gradu, bez obzira sto je dr napisala da se to mora obaviti u petrovoj. Sada cekamo odluku povjerenstva (ne znam kojeg) hoce li nam dati uputnicu, a s time i putni nalog, ili ne?!?! Zapravo bila bi nam potrebna samo uputnica jer koliko sam se informirala intime prevozi krv - samo je pitanje tko ce nam onda izvaditi....uglavnom i kad moze ici glatko,  e ne moze


Draga hvala ti puno i ja se nadam da neću trebat ali zanima me šta se to ne radi kad su u pitanju pobačaji???

----------


## Rominka

Ne, mm je radio kariogram s obzirom na dijagnozu - azoo, da se vidi da nema neka genska anomalija. Mozda se i radi uslijed pobacaja, zapravo ima logike i smisla...samo ne znam puno o tome, naci ce se neka pametnija glavica od mene da ti pojasni.

----------


## little ivy

pozdrav svima i sretno u vašim borbama  :Smile:  nadam se da cemo se uskoro i mi pokrenut

kariogram pokazuje da li žena i muž imaju uredne kariotipe: ž-46xx m-46xy ako nalaz nije uredan tj ako ima npr kod žene viška x kromosoma kao kod jedne poznanice moguce su neke anomalije ploda i onda se trudnoce ne odrzavaju. često možemo biti nosioci nekih genetskih anomalija. inače pretraga koju bi svaki par trebao napraviti prije postupka,barem ja mislim. mm predložena odmah,a zatim i meni i sve je ok.

----------


## Hoću bebu

> pozdrav svima i sretno u vašim borbama  nadam se da cemo se uskoro i mi pokrenut
> 
> kariogram pokazuje da li žena i muž imaju uredne kariotipe: ž-46xx m-46xy ako nalaz nije uredan tj ako ima npr kod žene viška x kromosoma kao kod jedne poznanice moguce su neke anomalije ploda i onda se trudnoce ne odrzavaju. često možemo biti nosioci nekih genetskih anomalija. inače pretraga koju bi svaki par trebao napraviti prije postupka,barem ja mislim. mm predložena odmah,a zatim i meni i sve je ok.


Hvala pomogla si :Smile:  Ja sam to tražila još nakon 3 pokušaja ali su rekli da nije potrebo pa se sad nadam da mi sad poslije 6 ivf zaista neče trebat :Smile: )

----------


## leeloo77

Bok cure moje drage! Nisam dugo pislala nego vas samo čitala jer kod nas nije baš bilo puno novosti pa evo da se danas ipak malo javim. Prvo velike čestitike curama koje sam upoznala.. Sejli na predivnoj bebici, bluebelli na lijepoj beti, mare41 na već poodmakloj trudnoći ...a naravno i svima ostalima sa lijepim vijestima.. Nažalost uvijek ima i tužnih priča pa tim curama mogu poslati samo veliki zagrljaj i nadu da će slijedeći put biti dobitni. Kako se nama sve nekako otegnulo ipak sad krajem mjeseca pičimo u Prag. Baš sam nestrpljiva i jedva čekam da krenem s pikanjem...vidim da je Hoću bebu već bila u novoj klinici pa me i to baš nekak veseli....ma sva sam nekako pozitivna ovaj put   :Smile: .
Mare daj mi molim te reci...sjećam se da si jednom negdje napisala da si za  lijekove kupljene  u Sloveniji tražila merver? Nisu ti onda  lupili carinu   na našoj granici?  Mislim do Brežica po lijekove pa da znam što mi je najbolje...  Pusa svima za sada i tipkamo se opet...

----------


## Bluebella

leeloo lijepo je što si opet tu i ok je povremeno nestati (i meni se dešavalo  :Smile: )
nova klinika je prekrasna, svidjet će ti se (ako opeti ideš u PFC) samo pozitivno i sve će biti ok.
javljaj nam novosti i sretno  :Klap:

----------


## Hoću bebu

leeloo sretno :Smile:

----------


## tiki_a

> Hoću,javit ću se kad nešto saznam,,,bilo bi 
> odlično da se to radi i da ne moram u Češku,,,ali ne mogu vjerovati da mi doktori u Splitu to nisu savjetovali ,nego mi je rekao da moram u Češku,,,


daani13???  :Smile:

----------


## daani13

> daani13???


evo me,,,,,,ma ja sam na telefonu stalno u ovih 2 dana,,,zvala sam petrovu i s kim sam sve razgovarala sa dr.Stanićem embriologom,nekim sestrama i tajnicom od dr.Šimunića svi su iznenađeni šta ih pitam i kažu da se to kod nas ne radi!??? Ali nikako telefonski ne mogu do dr.Šimunića koji mi je u rješenju napisao da se mogu liječiti kod njih nego osobno moram zakazati pregled. I doktori u Splitu kažu otkud je njemu to da se to može kod nas,ali važno je da su oni meni odbili zahtjev ali podnosim žalbu pa ću vidjeti....

----------


## bmaric

*daani13*, jesi li probala zvati u neku od privatnih klinika? možda tamo rade...

----------


## daani13

> *daani13*, jesi li probala zvati u neku od privatnih klinika? možda tamo rade...


nisam,misliš u Zagrebu? Mogu nazvati,,ali ne vjerujem da rade.

----------


## bmaric

svejedno gdje, može i Zg i Split. probaj, nemaš što izgubiti.

----------


## sejla

Leeloo, hvala i puno sreće želim u novom postupku, baš mi drago  :Very Happy: 
Rominka i daani, sretno s birokracijom, samo hrabro i uporno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

svima  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## kismet

> Leeloo, hvala i puno sreće želim u novom postupku, baš mi drago 
> Rominka i daani, sretno s birokracijom, samo hrabro i uporno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> svima


Ajme što ti je Ema slatka, odmah si poželim curicu  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sejla

> Ajme što ti je Ema slatka, odmah si poželim curicu


Hvala draga  :Smile:  ti si nam već praktički na polovici trudnoće, pa bi mogla uskoro i saznati....ali nećeš se ni okrenut i već ćeš imat svoje zlato u rukama, meni je baš trudnoća jako brzo prošla. Uživaj, slijede udarčići  :Heart: 

Nama danas već mjesec dana  :Smile:  Bili jutros na pregledu kod pedijatra i sve super, dobili smo 1100g od povratka iz bolnice (a 1000g ak računamo od porođajne težine), i narasli 3,5cm, srećica mamina (mama je jako ponosna na uspješno dojenje)  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kismet

> Hvala draga  ti si nam već praktički na polovici trudnoće, pa bi mogla uskoro i saznati....ali nećeš se ni okrenut i već ćeš imat svoje zlato u rukama, meni je baš trudnoća jako brzo prošla. Uživaj, slijede udarčići 
> 
> Nama danas već mjesec dana  Bili jutros na pregledu kod pedijatra i sve super, dobili smo 1100g od povratka iz bolnice (a 1000g ak računamo od porođajne težine), i narasli 3,5cm, srećica mamina (mama je jako ponosna na uspješno dojenje)


Bravo mama i pusa cicoljupki  :Heart:

----------


## miny

> Leeloo, hvala i puno sreće želim u novom postupku, baš mi drago 
> Rominka i daani, sretno s birokracijom, samo hrabro i uporno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> svima


ajme  koji  cukrić!!!!    :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 
  Sretno vam  odrastanje!!!

----------


## rozalija

sejla curica je prekrasna, pravi mali slatkiš.

Cure imam jedno pitanje za vas. Razmišljamo o Pragu za drugu bebicu. ja bih da pokušamo sa mojim js (imam 40,5 godina) jer se nadam da možda ima još malo materijala za IVF. E sada koju kliniku odobrati i pitanje da li u klinikama ženama sa mojoim dobi preporučuju IVF sa svojim stanicama. Kod mene je sve ok, čak kada sam prije neki dan radila hormone dr mi je rekao da su mi hormoni takvi da ima još bar 10 godina do menopauze. U muža je nalaz bio ok zadnji a sada neznam kakav je.

----------


## mare41

rozi, naravno da primaju u pragu, posalji mail sa nalazima pa ces vidjeti, jesi radila amh i jesu ti gledali antralne?

----------


## hannah8

Drage cure, 
 Čestitam od srca svima na pozitivnim betama, a putnicima u Prag
sretan put!!
Draga Sejla, curica ti je  prepreslatka... :Smile: 
Mi smo nažalost prošli tjedan u 9 tt završili na kiretaži.
Moja se mrvica kasnije podijelila, tako da smo imali jednojajčane
blizance, ali nažalost samo jednu ŽV, i oba su srca prestala kucat u 9 t.
 Ali, idemo dalje, ja sam već kontaktirala Mirnu, i pokušat ćemo dogovorit
novi postupak ovo ljeto, već jedva čekam...
 Sve vas puno pozdravljam, i od srca svima želim puno, puno sreće... :Smile:

----------


## Tara1981

Drage moje mooolim Vas da ako ste ili ste bile u situaciji u 
kokoj smo mi sada da mi pomognete savjetima.Radi se o tome
da smo ja i m.m.u pistupku umj.oplodnje vec pune 2 god.i prognoze
i nisu bajne.Kod nas je problem u spermiogramu i m.kromosomima
...trenutno smo u 8.postupku i sada mi je dr.na Merkuru rekla dali
smo razmisljali o donaciji sjemena????Grozno je to cuti a kamoli 
pomisljati o tome...jos se ja i mogu nositi s time(barem sada tako mislim)
ali najjjveci problem je odluka mog m.Ja ga na nista ne zelimi
prisiljavati da se kasnije nebi meni ili obojici obilo o glavu.On se jos 
uvijek nada u ostatak postupaka kojih neeema puno.
Molim Vas da mi pomognete svojim misljenjem ili iskustvom.
Ono sta me posebno zanima je cijena i protokol cijelog tog postupka.
Curke javite se mooolim Vas

----------


## sejla

hvala drage  :Love: 

Rozalija, sretno u planiranju, pa bilo s vlastitim ili doniranim js, u klinikama će najbolje prosuditi! Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da Jelenica postane seka  :Heart: 

ajme hannah, tako mi žao ovo pročitati  :Sad:  ali bravo za nove planove  :Love:

----------


## mare41

hannah, jako mi je zao, vjerujem da ce drugi put biti sve ok!

----------


## makajica

Hanna žao mi je ! :Sad: 

Cure trebam savjet... Da li je netko možda kad  trebao nalaze nefrologa ? (doc za unutarnje organe ) trebam se negdje naručiti, a hitno mi, ne bi htjela čekati još dva mj da to riješimo...a našlaa sam samo ove na Rebru...
Isto tako trebam vaditi D vi (25 OH D3), tako nešto ? jel netko zna slućajno gdje se to može napravit bez čekanja dva tri mj ?

----------


## pipi73

Daani i makajice, žao mi je zbog rješenja....resice se to vec nekako...mora...Makajice doktor nefrolog je ljekar za bubrege i mok.puteve...a mislim da za vitamin D ne moras cekati toliko...to bar ovdje nije komplikovano...za Hrvatsku ne znam...ali mi nije logicno

Majalina, jako mi je zao...i samo duplanje je neki pocetak...drzim fige za slijedeci put...

Hoću bebu, drago mi je opet te čitati....i navijam da bude sve najbolje...

hannah, jako mi je zao

leeloo sretno...i javljaj nam lijepe vjesti


Ljubim jako Emicu,samo nek raste i papa fino...uzivajte...Poljubac i misicama i njihovoj mami...bebaci od Kismet koja nije vise mala tockica....ma sve vas ljubim...
Mi smo dobro..bebica udara kao pravi bokser...ali nema veze samo nek je dobro...Danas smo 28+ 3....i dobro se osjecamo...lijepo spavamo ,klopamo bez muke svasta  :Smile:  Pocela sam ponovo na posao...lagano ovaj mjesec....tamo do otprilike 20 maja...malo je bolje da se krecem...a i ne radim nista fizicki tesko...tako da cu vidjeti...Pocelo je i lijepo vrijeme pa se covjek odmah bolje osjeca i dise..

Ostajte mi zdravo i optimisticno....veliki poljubac svima

----------


## kismet

pipi73  :Kiss:

----------


## BHany

> Drage moje mooolim Vas da ako ste ili ste bile u situaciji u 
> kokoj smo mi sada da mi pomognete savjetima.Radi se o tome
> da smo ja i m.m.u pistupku umj.oplodnje vec pune 2 god.i prognoze
> i nisu bajne.Kod nas je problem u spermiogramu i m.kromosomima
> ...trenutno smo u 8.postupku i sada mi je dr.na Merkuru rekla dali
> smo razmisljali o donaciji sjemena????Grozno je to cuti a kamoli 
> pomisljati o tome...jos se ja i mogu nositi s time(barem sada tako mislim)
> ali najjjveci problem je odluka mog m.Ja ga na nista ne zelimi
> prisiljavati da se kasnije nebi meni ili obojici obilo o glavu.On se jos 
> ...


Prebacujem ovaj post na temu "Potpmognuta u Češkoj" gdje ćete  dobiti najbolje odgovore od cura koje se tu liječe, a i forum ne podržava  otvaranje zasebnih tema u slučajevima kad već postoje aktivne teme na kojima se može naći  odgovor. 

Sretno dalje!

----------


## makajica

Hvala Pipi!  :Wink:

----------


## bmaric

> Drage moje mooolim Vas da ako ste ili ste bile u situaciji u 
> kokoj smo mi sada da mi pomognete savjetima.Radi se o tome
> da smo ja i m.m.u pistupku umj.oplodnje vec pune 2 god.i prognoze
> i nisu bajne.Kod nas je problem u spermiogramu i m.kromosomima
> ...trenutno smo u 8.postupku i sada mi je dr.na Merkuru rekla dali
> smo razmisljali o donaciji sjemena????Grozno je to cuti a kamoli 
> pomisljati o tome...jos se ja i mogu nositi s time(barem sada tako mislim)
> ali najjjveci problem je odluka mog m.Ja ga na nista ne zelimi
> prisiljavati da se kasnije nebi meni ili obojici obilo o glavu.On se jos 
> ...




*Tara1981*, dobro došla na ovaj forum!
Žao mi je čitati da je netko u istoj ili sličnoj situaciji kao mi, tj. da je potrebna donacija. Kod nas je isto sjeme u pitanju. Kao što vidiš u mom potpisu, kod nas je azoo. Na početku je svakome se teško nositi s tim, ali s vremenom se nauči s tim živjeti (bar je tako kod nas).
Ja se na tvom mjestu ne bi još s ovim puno opterećivala, jer kao što si navela, imate još nekoliko postupaka, pa možda ipak upali jedan od njih. 
A što se cijena tiče, mogu samo govoriti o PFC-u. IVF s doniranim sjemenom košta € 2.800,00 (bez lijekova).
Ako si iz HR, onda možeš pokušati preko HZZO-a dobiti odobrenje, tj. da HZZO preuzme trošak postupka, ali vrstu postupka (inseminacija, IVF i sl.) određuju po vašim nalazima. Ako je kod tebe sve ok, onda odobravaju za početak samo inseminaciju (tako je kod nas). Ne bi pisala naširoko o ovome, ako nisi iz HR ili ako nisi zainteresirana za pokušati preko HZZO-a.
A tvom mužu će sigurno trebati vremena da mu se koliko toliko slegne dijagnoza.
Kakvi su tvoji nalazi?

----------


## sejla

Uf makajice baš te gnjave, meni je uzv bubrega bio dovoljan, nisu tražili još ovo dodatno....ali kad obaviš bit će sve ok i rješenje je je vaše  :Kiss: 

pipi, već 28+3, divno!!! svaka čast što još ideš raditi! pusa tebi, velikoj seki i maloj mrvi  :Kiss: 

tara, dobro nam došla! Evo kod nas je bila donacija (samo što js), i uspjelo je iz prve  :Smile:  Mi nismo imali druge opcije pa vjerujem da treba malo vremena dok se stvari slegnu (i razumijem da želite prvo iskoristiti šanse sa vlastitim stanicama, ali vidim da imate dosta postupaka iza sebe). Praške klinike su jako uspješne i svakako bih od srca preporučila ako ovako ne ide....da nije njih, danas nebih držala svoju srećicu u naručju  :Heart: 
drž nam se i javi  :Love:

----------


## Tara1981

Drage moje drago mi je da ste procitale moju kratku pricu.Moj m.ima diagnizu azoosp.i oligo.i jos k tome reciprocnu translokaciju 10 i 13 kromosoma.Geneticar na Rebru kaze da to i nemora znaciti da ce se u trudnoci nesto desiti,a i moze...nista nije iskljuceno.Kako sam vec prije rekla sada smo u 8 postupku ivf/icsi i prognoze mi se ne cine dobre.Jer doktori su u pocetku
Imali pozitivno misljenje i nekoliko puta me poslali kuci u smislu to je trudnoca i vas tu vise ne zelimo vidjeti jer imate prekrasne embrije.Sve je bilo tako bajno ali nista...sve dok ja nisam razgovarala s biologom i pitala da li oni znaju ta kromosomsku sliku mog m.????Naravno ona je bila zbunjena jer o tome nista nije znala.Jer predzadnji put su ostavili do 5.dana kako bi mozda doslo do blastica ali nista...kazu da se oni "spoje"i vec 3.dan spermici se odvoje od j.s...I sada su se ulovili toga da su razlog tome kromosomi i da oni love jedan ali kvalitetan.Iskreno,nikad nisam mislila da cu reci da mi je dosta...ali stvarno je.Jer sada svaki odlazak na Merkur mi je koma...osjecam se ko inventar i cak imam isjecaj da se i oni pitaju...pa zeno kako ti se vise da????Zadnje sta sam pitala d.je donacija?Ona je rekla da ako smo za da bi ona nase papire predala na povjerenstvo pa da vidimo dal bi oni odobrili tj.snosili troskove?Mislim da ja to necu cekati vec eto pokusati saznati koliko bi ukupno novaca trebalo za donaciju i koji je postupak?Ono sta me zanima je sta se dogadja s mojim j.s. koje ostanu tamo....dali ih mogu donirati???Ma puno toga mene zanima...u koju kliniku najbolje ici?Cure moje pomagajtee!!!♥♥♥♥♥

----------


## Tara1981

Draga moja bmaric hvala na odgovoru.Intresira me,naravno ako znas stase dogadja s ostalim j.s......dali ih mogu donirati?Molim te da mi pomognes u koju kliniku da posaljem upit,kome da se obtatim?Meni su na Merkuru reki da bi jos probali ovaj postupak pa da bi nase nalaze poslali na povjerenstvo iako dr.sumnja da bi oni to odobrili s obzirom da postoji i 1posto sanse....tj.jer toliko spermica ima da se oplode j.s.i ono sta oni dobe oni su morfoloski dobri.Moli te da sta god znas,a meni bi moglo pomoci....pisi mi.Veliko vala ♥si!!!!

----------


## rozalija

> rozi, naravno da primaju u pragu, posalji mail sa nalazima pa ces vidjeti, jesi radila amh i jesu ti gledali antralne?


mare nisam radila AMH, planiram trknuti do splita da ga odradim.

----------


## patuljchica

još dan i pol traje akcija... http://www.kolektiva.hr/travel/2-noc...ress-prag.html 
ovo je hotel blizu nove lokacije PFC-a, i Mirna ga ima u ponudi - mislim da je 60€/noć preko njih - ovo preko kolektive ispada malo jeftinije, ako se ne varam... a iskoristivo 1 godinu...
ko planira put - škicnite!
poz!

----------


## milivoj73

patuljchica ne bi sad bio neki Grinch ali to je samo 4 eura jeftinije nego preko PFC i još se nadoplaćuje boravišna pristojba  :Smile: 
(ovo s Mirnom mi se čini gospodskije jer u biti ona odradi sav posao oko rezervacije)

----------


## bmaric

*Tara1981*, u Pragu u postupku IVF-a/ICSI-a oplode sve jajne stanice, koliko znam vraćaju po dvije, a ostale zamrznu i čuvaju ih za tebe 2 godine (to je uključeno u cijeni). Nakon te dvije godine možeš produžiti čuvanje, mislim da se plaća 100 € godišnje, a možeš ih i donirati, ako više ne želiš u postupke.
Što se klinika tiče, najviše cure idu u PFC ili Pronatal u Prag, a Pronatal je otvorio još jednu kliniku u Češki Budejovicama (ako sam dobro zapamtila), što je dosta bliže od Praga. Obe klinike su ti super. Možda je dobro da pošalješ u obe klinike mail (kontakti su ti na prvoj stranici ove teme), navedeš vašu dijagnozu, dosadašnje postupke, pa će ti se sigurno javiti, s tim da je kontakt osoba u PFC-u (Mirna) do 12.04. odsutna, pa će ti sigurno tek sljedeći tjedan moći odgovoriti.
Ako želiš, slobodno mi se javi na privatni mail (bvranic@gmail.com), jer ne bi htjela ovdje pisati romane  :Smile: , pa ću ti sve napisati što znam i što te interesira.

----------


## Čičkolo

Mi smo boravili u hotelu http://www.clarioncongresshotelprague.com/en/ i rezervaciju obavila Mirna (noćenje s doručkom 2 osobe + parking = 60E). Hotel ima sve naše pohvale. U sklopu hotela se nalazi trgovački centar i stanica metroa, a klinika je udaljena svega 5-10 min hoda (oko 700 m). Sad čekamo betu 15.04. i nadamo se pozitivnom rezultatu.

----------


## mare41

cickolo, sretno

----------


## valiana

Čičkolo sad čekamo jedan veeeliki plus a onda još veču betu! :Very Happy: .Jer znam da rjetko koja od nas izdrži do bete nego mora pogledati i testić! Sretno :Very Happy:

----------


## Čičkolo

Hvala!  :Naklon:

----------


## patuljchica

> patuljchica ne bi sad bio neki Grinch ali to je samo 4 eura jeftinije nego preko PFC i još se nadoplaćuje boravišna pristojba 
> (ovo s Mirnom mi se čini gospodskije jer u biti ona odradi sav posao oko rezervacije)


Svakome na izbor... Ja sam slucajno naletila na ponudu, pa gdje ju drugdje podijeliti nego na ovom pdf-u.  :Smile: 
A btw, mi smo u pragu bili 10 dana, pa x4 e ... skupi se za jos koju pivu  :Wink:

----------


## nina977

Pozdrav svima,samo da se javim da smo i mi ponukani vašim lijepim pričama odlučili otiči na konzultacije PFC (putujemo krajem mjeseca) ,da još i tamo okušamo sreću,nekako nam je to još zadnja nada.
Javim se..

----------


## kismet

nina 977, sretno i da što priješ dogovoriš postupak i budeš nama trbušasta!

Čičkolo, vibram za plus i veliiiikuuu betu  :Smile:

----------


## Tara1981

Draga bmaric...hvala Ti na info.iako sam Ti danas slala mail ali preko mob.pa nisam mogla poslati ali budem jer me jos puno toga zanima i hvala ti sta mi zelis pomoci.Pitala si dal je kod mene sve 
OK?Kako dr.kazu ja da pod postara legnem ostala bi trudna....pijem bromergon ali od kada ga pijem prolaktin je Ok.Vadila sam neke imunoloske vrijednosti koje su pokazale snizen protein C ....diagnoza je HOMOZIGOT MUTACIJA sto valjda znaci neki blazi oblik trombofilije...i od tada experimentiraju  jer me u jednom postupku stave na fragmin,iduci ne vec mi daju decortin i tako.Ali sta se tice samog misljenja ljecnika i to vise nji u meni nije problem.Problem su spermici i kromosomi.Moj m.ima diagnozu aligo i azo sp.Sada idem u postupak i ako sada nebude nista dr.je rekla da bi nasu dok.tj.slucaj predala na povjerenstvo iako nezna da li bi oni to odobrili jer ako postoji i 1posto sanse kaze da nevjeruje da ce odobriti,a vrijeme prolazi,zivciras se a opet ja se pitam zasto...sta bi bilo i koju odluku bi donjeli da nema tih pistupaka vec da se moras odluciti da li ces donora ili ces posvojiti djete???Jos jednom VELIKO HVALA i ......."piši,piši mi"!!!!

----------


## bmaric

*Tara1981*, svakako treba pokušati i preko HZZO-a dobiti odobrenje za Prag, nemaš što izgubiti, jedino ca. 2 mjeseca čekanja na odgovor. Javi mi se na prv. mail, pa ću ti napisati što ti sve od nalaza treba za zahtjev, da se sada ovdje ne ponavljam. I svakako držim fige za ovaj postupak!!!

----------


## makajica

Nina977 Sretno
tara SRETNO !  :Wink: 
držimo fige  :Wink:

----------


## Tara1981

Draga moja bmaric evo posla sam ti mail pa kad stignes odgovoriti super.Svakako Ti se javim u toku ili krajem postupka.
Hvala Ti na svemu do sada pa se jos cujemo!!!

----------


## Angely4you

Kariogram se može raditi i na Sv. Duhu, suprug radio, ne plaća se ništa, nalaz za 2 tjedna

----------


## Angely4you

> Ok hvala...ako ima tko da zna dali se kariogram može napravit privatno u Zg neka mi javi.tnxxx



*Hoću bebu* kariogram možeš raditi i na Sv. Duhu, nalaz za 2 tjedna

----------


## bmaric

imam pitanjce: jeli se mogu ovulacijske trakice kupiti u ljekarni?

kako se sada HZZO-u mora što ranije javiti termin postupka, a meni su ciklusi nejednaki, htjela bi ciklus prije planiranog postupka tim trakicama vidjeti kada mi je ovulacija, pa tako mogu izračunati sljedeću m i znati otprilike dan postupka...
hvala i svima puno sreće!!!

----------


## kismet

možeš kupiti digitalne ovulacijske testove clearblue, mislim da ti je lakše njih interpretirati nego li razno-razne debljine crta i nijanse istih...
moja frendica ih je koristila kad je planirala trudnoću ( uspjelo 2. mjesec)...

Želim ti svu sreću i da nam dodješ trbušasta!

----------


## bmaric

kismet, hvala!

----------


## florjan

Pozdrav

Evo da se i mi javimo po prvi puta na ovome forumu (redovno ga pratili od početka naših problema samo shodno dijagnozi više smo bili na azoo), odlučili smo i mi krenuti za Prag PFC, ali naravno prvo predati zahtjev za HZZO, dakle nas interesira kako najbrže napraviti HSG u Zg, u Petrovoj nas počeli zavlačiti tako da su 2mj. prošla bez veze. 
Dosta nam je natezanja 2g. su proletjele kao ništa. Koliko nam je poznato za HZZO zahtjev treba moj TESE nalaz i ženin HSG.
Da li je itko radio HSG privatno i gdje (navodno poliklinika Pintarić cca 700kn) i da li ima smisla redovno se naručivati kod dr. Lučingera ili dr. Radoniča radi potpisivanja zahtjeva i daljnje pripreme ili kod njih privatno ili neka druga vaša preporuka

Hvala puno na prijedlozima

Pozdrav

----------


## bubekica

*florjan* malo upadam, ali probajte nazvati merkur za hsg...

----------


## florjan

Hvala bubekica i mali update gornjeg posta, malo smo surfali pa vidimo da postoji RTG-HSG i UZV-HSG da li HZZO radi razliku jer tu pretragu bi radili samo radi zahtjeva, i koliko smo shvatili privatno poliklinike koje ga rade uglavnom rade UZV-HSG ili smo u krivu? Ipak bi radili privatno radi što manjeg stresa i boli.

----------


## Inesz

Florjan,
potpis za HZZO mogu dati samo liječnici koji se bave humanom reprodukcijom i rade u bolnicama, privatnici, dakle dr Lučinger i dr Radončić ne mogu dati taj potpis.

Za to se javite u bolnice: Petrovu, Sveti Duh, Merkur (VUK Vrhovec) ili Vinogradsku.

----------


## Mojca

Pinar... čekamo novosti. 
 :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

mi smo danas čuli naše ponosno Praško  :Heart:

----------


## Inesz

Divno Bluebella,
sretno dalje  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

a ja te čekam na mobu :Smile: , čestitam!!!!!!

----------


## bmaric

*florjan*, najbolje nazovi HZZO i pitaj ih koji HSG... nisam sigurna, ali mislim kada su ga meni tražili da su napisali rtg... stvarno nisam sigurna, zato najbolje tamo njih pitaj, da vam se ne desi da napravite uzv, a treba rtg...

----------


## sejla

Čičkolo, navijamo  :fige: 
nina, sretno na konzultacijama  :Smile: 
Bluebella, jupi za srdašce  :Heart:   :Very Happy:

----------


## florjan

Inesz i bmaric hvala na savjetima  :Smile:

----------


## florjan

> *florjan*, najbolje nazovi HZZO i pitaj ih koji HSG... nisam sigurna, ali mislim kada su ga meni tražili da su napisali rtg... stvarno nisam sigurna, zato najbolje tamo njih pitaj, da vam se ne desi da napravite uzv, a treba rtg...


Tražim brojeve i mailove po netu i sve su opći, imate možda točan broj ili još bolje mail (da ostane pisani trag) da nas ne vozaju kad nazovemo, probao sam naći tu na forumu mislim da ga je netko objavio ali nikako da nabasam na njega 

Hvala još jednom

----------


## bmaric

*florjan*, evo broj na koji ja zovem da provjerim do kud su stigli sa rješenjem: 01/4848866
a što se mail-a tiče, ja sam im jedan put pisala na webteam@hzzo-net.hr, a odgovor sam dobila od glasnogovornica@hzzo-net.hr

----------


## florjan

bmaric hvala ti puno zovem ih u ponedjeljak

pozdrav

----------


## leeloo77

Drage moje evo ja napokon danas krećem s pikanjem. Lijekove sam većinom kupila u Brežicama i moram priznati da smo imali velikih problema na granici ,ali nam je na kraju carinik ipak išao na ruku i ovaj put nas pustio. Rekao je da taj iznos lijekova (900 eura) ne možemo nositi preko granice i da slijedeći put ništa ne prijavljujemo za merver. Kao taj iznos lijekova smije samo preko distributera itd...drugim riječima skoro nam je uzeo sve i naplatio kaznu. Tako da cure moje bolje ništa ne prijavljivati nego zbog tih 50-tak eura povrata riskirati veće probleme. Još sam ja rekla da znam za primjere istih kupovina i da im nitko na granici nije ništa rekao ,ali carinik kaže da je to očito bila sreća. Uglavnom to je naše iskustvo. Sad čekam mail od Mirne za smještaj i ostalo. Čini mi se da smo oko 25. sigurno u Pragu....jupiiiii ! Poz svima

----------


## leeloo77

E da ...i jedno pitanje. Jedan gonal pen 900 mi je za dva i pol dana. Kad potrošim dozu iz te injekcije a treba mi još jedna taj isti dan pretpostavljam da si samo  dam ostatak iz nove injekcije? Znam da je jednostavno ali opet me nekak strah da ne pogriješim dozu. Na kraju su mi menopuri koje sam miješaš ipak nekak draži   :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

leeloo sretno s pikanjem  :Very Happy: 

za dozu provjeri sa klinikom, pošalji Mirni mail ili ju nazovi. ja sam isto imala nekih nedoumica vezano za Gonal i zvala sam. tak budeš najmirnija  :Smile:

----------


## MajaPOP

Uf, evo me opet, pred put na 2. FET...

----------


## MajaPOP

Bluebella, svidja mi se tvoj potpis  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> Bluebella, svidja mi se tvoj potpis


I tvoj ce skoro biti takav  :Smile:  sretno  :Smile:

----------


## MajaPOP

Curke, vidim sad da su PFC preselili? Gdje tocno i sto mi moze bit orjentir? Kakva je situacija sa smjestajem, idemo preko Mirne i dalje ili imate boljih preporuka? Hvala na info.

----------


## MajaPOP

> I tvoj ce skoro biti takav  sretno


Daj Boze!!! Hvala ti na najljepsoj zelji  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

maja. kad krecete? zamolit cemo nekog ko je bio da poblize opise lokaciju, sretno!

----------


## Bluebella

> Curke, vidim sad da su PFC preselili? Gdje tocno i sto mi moze bit orjentir? Kakva je situacija sa smjestajem, idemo preko Mirne i dalje ili imate boljih preporuka? Hvala na info.


hotel nam je Mirna rezervirala, zatraži ju popis, tri hotela su u ponudi. svi su jako blizu klinike, mi smo bili u hotelu Carol i zadovoljni smo bili.
a što se orijentira tiče.. stvarno mi je jako teško objasniti, najbolje da si kartu na web stranicama od PFC-a pogledaš. do tamo smo korisitili gps.

----------


## meki

Pozdrav svima...žao mi je svih koje su ponovo doživjele neuspjeh ali se nadam da sve imamo dovoljno snage i vjere za ponovne puteve do sreće!!! :fige:  
Svima nama želim jednu malu slatku srečicu kao što nam ima *sejla*....preslatka je...eto i ja sam napokon prošli tjedan predala zahtjev za FET....nadam se brzom pozitivnom rješenju i ovaj puta uspjehu(bilo bi i vrijeme s obzirom da nisam baš u cvjetu mladosti)ali nije mi jasno sad ovo o javljanju termina postupka HZZO-u?????ciklusi su isto neredoviti i vrlo je teško predvidjeti..ne kužim čemu to??..i molim vas ko zna dali je PFC opet sedmi mj. na godišnjem??

----------


## bmaric

*meki*, Mirna mi je rekla da je dr. L na godišnjem u 7. mj., ali da će biti zamjena, pa se može na postupak.
A što se tiče javljanja termina, ja sam sebi otprilike izračunala po prosjeku mojih ciklusa, pa javila otprilike uz naznaku "+/- 7 dana". Rekla sam joj da ću joj se javiti svakako mjesec dana prije, jer ću ciklus prije provjeriti ovulaciju sa testom, tako da ćemo već tada moći znati otprilike dan postupka (s odstupanjem +/-3 dana). To joj je ok, imat će dovoljno vremena javiti HZZO-u termin i potvrditi ga.

----------


## MajaPOP

> maja. kad krecete? zamolit cemo nekog ko je bio da poblize opise lokaciju, sretno!


Hvala draga Mare! Za oko 7 dana, 5 dana nakon Ovitrela. Javim
Kako tvoja busica? Podstrijek si nam svima, to znas i vec si to sigurno cula milion puta  :Smile: , ali tako je! Prva asocijacija na ovaj forum si mi upravo ti i tvoj uspjeh...

----------


## mare41

maja, hvala, i ja cesto pomislim-ako sam ja zatrudnila nakon toliko godina pokusavanja-stvarno mislim da moze svatko, a odavno sam se prestala nadati, sad su cure preko kilu, a mami trbuh ogroman :Smile:

----------


## sejla

Hvala draga meki  :Kiss:  da i tebi sljedeći postupak donese malu srećicu  :Heart: 
MajaPOP i leeloo, vi ste nam znači sljedeće putnice, puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
florjan, sretno s hzzo-om
mare, bravo za velike curke, samo nam lijepo rastite (ajme već u 27tt, kako to leti, sjajno)  :Smile: 

Mene od poroda muči nagli pad tsh (kao što sam i pretpostavila po naglom mršavljenju), a jučerašnji nalaz krvi to i potvrdio (tsh mi bio 0.045), pa mi je dr po drugi put smanjila dozu. Nadam se da će se sad polako normalizirati.
Micekica je super i počele smo uživati u šetnjama po sunčeku, napokon! Lijepo spava po noći i imamo samo 2 buđenja za papanje. Malo znaju mučiti grčići, ali ništa strašno.
Svima pusa od nas dvije  :Love:

----------


## Čičkolo

Da prijavim, moja beta i ovaj puta 0

----------


## Pinar

Sretno u Pragu mi smo uspjeli iz prve, zelim i tebi isto  :Smile: ..

----------


## Bubzi

> maja, hvala, i ja cesto pomislim-ako sam ja zatrudnila nakon toliko godina pokusavanja-stvarno mislim da moze svatko, a odavno sam se prestala nadati, sad su cure preko kilu, a mami trbuh ogroman


 :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Konfuzija

Svaki put virnem ovdje da vidim novu slikicu Sejline curice.  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## meki

bmaric hvala ti na informaciji... :Smile:  
Čičkolo žao mi je.. :Sad: ...malo se saberi i u nove pobjede

----------


## tin

pozdrav, pratim vas odavno samo što nisam pisala. Svima čestitke što su uspjeli doći do svojih anđela, a svim ostalima nek je sa srećom. na ovom forumu dosta lipi stvari ima za pročitat  :Smile: , moj muž ima neopstruktivnu azoosper a ja sam zasad ok. planiramo u Češku u PFC u 9 mjesecu..inače smo iz FBiH pa možda uhvatimo i ovaj zakon o potpomognutoj oplodnji, odobrili su ga u Federaciji. samo ne znamo kad stupa na snagu, ako netko zna nek slobodno mi javi...  
svašta me zanima vezano za PFC?

----------


## patuljchica

Prijavljujem jednu neforumsku PFC betu - izgleda u Mare41  :Wink:  stilu - beta 17 dnt *10545*  :Shock: 

 :Klap:   :Heart:

----------


## mare41

patuljcek, prenesi cestitke, bas zbrajam, moje cure su 15.dnt bile na 2000, al dvodnevne, koliko su ovo dana embriji?
tin, sretno! pitaj slobodno
cickolo, zelim srecu za drugi put

----------


## Angely4you

I eto cure moje, ja krenula sa prikupljanjem "papirologije" za hzzo i već problemi. Na brisevima je ustanovljeno da imam ureaplazmu, da li je koja od vas imala tih problema? Može li se to izliječiti brzo ili to traje i traje?
Malo me to bacilo u bed, pomiče mi se sve. Antibiotici me ubijaju, i oni za "dolje" i oni za "gore". Grčevi u želucu, uhhh
Ali AMH je 20,32, doktor kaže normalno za moju dob (32)

Stvarno je ovo trnovit put.....

----------


## sara69

svim curama sretno koje su za pripremu vto i za što sve je drugo potrebno.budućim mamama da uživaju u trudnoći i da mi ostali što prije dočekamo
čičolino žao mi je.ja sam takođe 15-og vadila betu i ona je negativna.

----------


## mare41

angely, ureaplazma je dosta cesta, morate oboje piti antibiotik, i bez odnosa, i sigurno je nece biti u kontrolnom brisu

----------


## luc

Ja sam imala ureaplazmu i imala sam turu antibiotika,bez odnosa i na sljedecem brisu je nije bilo. Muz nije nista trebao piti.

Danas sam bila na uzv. Beba napreduje u dan pa vjerojatno tripl test nece pokazat neke nepravilnosti ( nekako me strah)
Izgleda da opet imamo curu :Smile:

----------


## Angely4you

> Ja sam imala ureaplazmu i imala sam turu antibiotika,bez odnosa i na sljedecem brisu je nije bilo. Muz nije nista trebao piti.
> 
> Danas sam bila na uzv. Beba napreduje u dan pa vjerojatno tripl test nece pokazat neke nepravilnosti ( nekako me strah)
> Izgleda da opet imamo curu


Luc čestitam, nema panike, biti će sve ok. I ja bih cure, jednu malenu Maju i malenu Mašu...nadam se da će Onaj gore čuti moje molitve  :Smile: 
I moj muž pije antibiotik, nemamo odnose a dr. mi je rekla da ih do slijedećeg brisa mogu imati ali samo sa zaštitom. Al na taj bris idem tek za 5 tjedana  :Sad: 
Ponekad se ulovim da brzam, kao da sve mora biti sad ili odmah a svjesna sam toga da to nije dobro. Jer ništa u životu ne ide na silu. I onda kad mi ne ide onako kako sam si zamislila padam u bed.
A i ne slušaju mi se više savjeti mojih najbližih, od kojih nas neki nagovaraju da idemo na posvojenje. A to ne kažem da je isključena opcija, ali smatram da sam dovoljno mlada da pokušam opcije prije toga.

Sva sreća da sam našla vas ovdje, mi čekalice se najbolje razumijemo  :Smile:

----------


## Angely4you

> angely, ureaplazma je dosta cesta, morate oboje piti antibiotik, i bez odnosa, i sigurno je nece biti u kontrolnom brisu


Hvala mare, moram se naviknuti da ću naići još na stotine prepreka dok ne dođem do svog cilja  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

luc, dvije cure, super!
angely, nek ide sve svojim tokom, a savjete pusti

----------


## kismet

Čehinje moje drage, u pripremama, on hold, betočekalice...svima od srca želim sve što si same priželjkujete  :Heart: 

Ovo je godina žena, definitivno, prijavljujem i ja našu pišuljicu  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

Čičkolo, žao mi je što ovaj put nije uspjelo  :Sad:   :Love: 
tin, sretno s planiranjem  :Smile: 
Angely, drž nam se, brzo ćeš se riješit beštije (i da, nemoj slušat okolinu nego svoje srce i svakako ne treba odustati lako od pokušavanja....da sam ja slušala neke od doktora ovdje, nebih ni pokušavala jer su mi davali jako loše prognoze, a eto dobila sam svoju savršenu curicu  :Heart: )
kismet, predivno, dobrodošla u društvo praških princeza  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sejla

Konfuzija, hvala  :Smile: 
luc, ajme sekice....bravo  :Klap:   :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Bluebella

> Čehinje moje drage, u pripremama, on hold, betočekalice...svima od srca želim sve što si same priželjkujete 
> 
> Ovo je godina žena, definitivno, prijavljujem i ja našu pišuljicu


čestitam na pišuljici  :Heart:  
sve curice na Češkom pdf-u .. .divno  :Smile: 
i moj dragi jako priželjkuje jednu... a meni nekako svejedno ... samo nek sve bude ok  :Smile:

----------


## pipi73

Poz najdrazem pdf....mi danas imamo slobodan dan pa leskarimo kuci...inace smo 30+1...vrijeme leti kao ludo....

Čičkolo, žao mi je što ovaj put nije uspjelo...ali sledeci je dobitni...  
Tin, sretno s planiranjem...O PFC ne znam nista..nisam bila tamo ali doktorka je fenomenalna...bila mi je glavni doktor kada sam pokusala prvi put u Pronatalu....
Nina, sretno na konzultacijama....drzim fige 
Bluebella, jupi za srdašce ...divnu trudnocu ti zelim...
MajaPOP i leeloo...mislimo na vas...puno srece i neka bude najbolje....
Angely..samo polako i slusaj svoje srce ..kao sto cure kazu pusti da sve ide svojim tokom...koliko mozes...sretno

Luc...cestitam na seki.....neka su vam samo zive i zdrave....a ja obozavam curice,

Emica je med medeni.....neka je ziva i zdrava...uzivajte ...draga nadam se da ce ti se hormoni brzo srediti.... 

Kismet draga evo te u 20 nedelji...divno...nekako sam imala osjecaj da ce kod tebe biti lijepa curica....kao i ja kada sam bila trudna prvi put...Sad nemam nikakav osjecaj...imam onaj kontrolni uz zbog posteljice 06.05..pa mozda budem vidjela  :Smile: .Kada pitam moju cicu sta ce mama da rodi ona me svaki put zeki...nekad kaze seku...ja je pitam -Seku??? ona odvrati -neeee...batu  :Smile:  i tako u krug...Ma samo neka su nam ziva i zdrava....nebitno

Mara i njene princeze rastu....Sada smo ja i ti na tapetu izgleda  :Smile: ...

Sve vas ljubim..zao mi je ako sam koga ispustila.....

----------


## lilana

I ja sam nova za Češku, nakon toliko godina neuspjeha, isto krećem za Prag u 5 mjesecu, papiri prikupljeni, ali sad tek vidim da su promjenili adresu, Prague Fertility Centre
 Sokolovská 810/304
 19000 Praha 9 – Vysočany

slala sam mail, ali bezuspješno, dobro da sam vidjela novu adresu, papire ću im poslati preko pošte

----------


## mare41

lilana, mail se nije mijenjao,
pipi, vrijeme leti
svima kiss i sretno!

----------


## Angely4you

> Čičkolo, žao mi je što ovaj put nije uspjelo  
> tin, sretno s planiranjem 
> Angely, drž nam se, brzo ćeš se riješit beštije (i da, nemoj slušat okolinu nego svoje srce i svakako ne treba odustati lako od pokušavanja....da sam ja slušala neke od doktora ovdje, nebih ni pokušavala jer su mi davali jako loše prognoze, a eto dobila sam svoju savršenu curicu )
> kismet, predivno, dobrodošla u društvo praških princeza



Da mi nema ovdje vas, tko zna dal bi uopće znala i krenula sa ovim.

----------


## lilana

skužila u međuvremenu, htjela sam poslati rar format file, ali server uporno odbija, poslala sam samo mail i sve ok,  :Smile: 
na greškama se uči, dorbo da sam gledala adresu ,preselili se u Praha 9, možda ću naći jeftiniji smještaj  :Smile:

----------


## Bubzi

Evo i ja prijavljujem jednu neforumsku PFC trudnoću. Žena u 48-oj i iz trećeg puta blizančeki, a bila je potpuno obeshrabrena. Živio naš PFC :Very Happy:

----------


## miny

> Evo i ja prijavljujem jednu neforumsku PFC trudnoću. Žena u 48-oj i iz trećeg puta blizančeki, a bila je potpuno obeshrabrena. Živio naš PFC


ovakve  me  lijepe    vijesti drže na   životu.  :Smile:   Čestitam  od srca!!!

----------


## Inesz

> Evo i ja prijavljujem jednu neforumsku PFC trudnoću. Žena u 48-oj i iz trećeg puta blizančeki, a bila je potpuno obeshrabrena. Živio naš PFC


čestitamo budućoj mamici dvojčeka.  :Smile: 
Bubzi, radi se o donaciji?

----------


## Rominka

Kako li je lijepo procitati takve vijesti!!! Ja se potajno nadam da cemo mm i ja ljeto provesti, barem desetak dana, u Pragu. Ma, vraga se potajno nadam - ja jedva cekaaaaammmmm  :Wink:  ali prvo da se papirogija rijesi.

----------


## Bubzi

je Inesz, bila je donacija ili poklon kako ja to volim nazivati. Jako sam sretna zbog nje. Kao da se oni tužni susreti u hodnicima jedne naše klinike kada su joj punkcije prolazile bez JS ili kad se embriji nisu dobro podijelili ili negativne bete nisu nikada ni događali.

----------


## Bubzi

Jupi Romi, navijam za tebe. Hoćete opet u naš hotel za doručke? :Laughing:

----------


## Rominka

Joj, Bubzi, mislim da je onaj hotel prvi kao sto se samo prvi pamte, a kako su preselili na novu adresu sad treba traziti nove. Taj je hotel donio veliko veselje u nas zivot, tebe/vas i vasu malu misicu, nadu a tako nesto ostaje zauvijek! Mislim da bi relativno brzo trebali znati hocemo li u borbu kod nas ili via Praha. Strpljen spasen  :Wink:

----------


## kismet

pipi, bluebella, sejla  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## Bubzi

> Joj, Bubzi, mislim da je onaj hotel prvi kao sto se samo prvi pamte, a kako su preselili na novu adresu sad treba traziti nove. Taj je hotel donio veliko veselje u nas zivot, tebe/vas i vasu malu misicu, nadu a tako nesto ostaje zauvijek! Mislim da bi relativno brzo trebali znati hocemo li u borbu kod nas ili via Praha. Strpljen spasen


 :Heart:  Romi za sljedeći put u Prag!

----------


## Snekica

Došla sam da malo vidim tko je i u kakvoj fazi! Primjetila sam da ima jako puno curka purka na ovom dijelu Foruma, pa ću se morati potruditi da vam rješim nekog momčića! Tko će to sve poudavati?!  :Smile: 
Rominka posebno sam došla da te ovdje popratim (kad se doma ne stignemo naći!) i da ti zaželim dobrih 10 dana praškog odmora s predivnim ishodom! Moći ćeš reći ljudima da ste išli na odmor i da se odmah uhvatilo!  :Razz:  (šalim se, naravno!)
Sretno svima! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kismet

snekica, nudim ruku svoje kćeri ako te dopadne kakav momčić  :Smile:

----------


## Pinar

Bubzy cestitam buducoj mami to je prekrasna vijest za sve nas

----------


## leeloo77

Drage moje evo mene s UZV 9. dan . Nakon 22 ampule gonala, 10 menopura i 3 cetrotida ja imam 2 veća folikula i jedan jedva vrijedan spomena. Pitanje i da li koja uopće ima jajnu stanicu...ma katastrofa. Ne sjećam se kad sam toliko suza isplakala kao kad sam izašla danas od doktora. Sad javljam Mirni pa ćemo vidjeti kad smo na punkciji. Mislim da će večeras biti štoperica. Ne da su mi potonule lađe nego ih više ni ne vidim.....

----------


## Angely4you

Hej cure

Trebam pomoć.
Kako me ginekologica zatrpala sa uputnicama za raznorazne pretrage nisam odmah primijetila da mi na uputnici za hsg piše ultrazvuk hsg!
Da li je to ok ili mora pisati nešto drugo, nemam baš feeling da se to radi ultrazvukom!

Please help!

----------


## luc

Kad krene lose vecinom je na kraju super rezultat. Sretno!

----------


## kismet

> Drage moje evo mene s UZV 9. dan . Nakon 22 ampule gonala, 10 menopura i 3 cetrotida ja imam 2 veća folikula i jedan jedva vrijedan spomena. Pitanje i da li koja uopće ima jajnu stanicu...ma katastrofa. Ne sjećam se kad sam toliko suza isplakala kao kad sam izašla danas od doktora. Sad javljam Mirni pa ćemo vidjeti kad smo na punkciji. Mislim da će večeras biti štoperica. Ne da su mi potonule lađe nego ih više ni ne vidim.....


Draga, od ta dva mogu ispasti dvije lijepe i kvalitetne stanice i jedna zimska beba...zaista, kad loše i naopako krene, iznenadi te na kraju, to ti od srca želim. Znam da ti je teško i šokirana si i razočarana, pogotovo ako inače imaš puno bolji odgovor na stimulaciju, ali nisu sve lađe potonule, nade ima, vjeruj i biti će, mora... Javi nam novosti svakako!

----------


## Bluebella

> Drage moje evo mene s UZV 9. dan . Nakon 22 ampule gonala, 10 menopura i 3 cetrotida ja imam 2 veća folikula i jedan jedva vrijedan spomena. Pitanje i da li koja uopće ima jajnu stanicu...ma katastrofa. Ne sjećam se kad sam toliko suza isplakala kao kad sam izašla danas od doktora. Sad javljam Mirni pa ćemo vidjeti kad smo na punkciji. Mislim da će večeras biti štoperica. Ne da su mi potonule lađe nego ih više ni ne vidim.....


od dvije dobre j.s. u PFC-u čuda naprave..
javi što ti je Mirna rekla~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## leeloo77

Javila mi se Mirna i plan je jos danas stimulacija,sutra prijepodne cetrotid i navečer stop injekcija. punkcija u četvrtak. Inače danas mi je jedan folikul bio 20#20,5 mm , drugi 16#17 mm i treci 8#10,5 mm. Endometrij 7,5 . Hvala na vibrama ali baš me to jutros dotuklo..znam da su dosta i 2 lijepa folikula ako imaju i dobru js ali optimizam mi je apsolutno splasnuo. I Mirna se čudi jer je to najjača doza koju  imaju praksu davati u  protokolima a odgovor je loš. Ne znam ima li to veze sa gonalima koje sad prvi puta koristim ili sam se u zadnje 3 god ( od prošle stimulacije) totalno "posušila".. nisam pametna... Vidjeti ću što kaže dr L kad dođemo u Prag, ali ako ovo ne uspije mislim da nam preostaje jedino donacija embrija. Ali ok....još nije gotovo pa neću dalje s crnjacima... Hvala na podršci curke  :Love:

----------


## valiana

Ma sve bu to super prolječe je počelo i Prag nas čeka!Nema crnih misli i neuspjeha.Evo i ja dobila svoj termin za Prag :Very Happy: .7.5 jedva čekam!Svima puno sreće i lijepih trudnoča!

----------


## mare41

leeloo, polako, prvo ovo odradite pa ćete dalje vidjeti, možda je samo neki lošiji ciklus, vidjet ćete, daleko je to od crnjaka

----------


## kismet

> Ma sve bu to super prolječe je počelo i Prag nas čeka!Nema crnih misli i neuspjeha.Evo i ja dobila svoj termin za Prag.7.5 jedva čekam!Svima puno sreće i lijepih trudnoča!


Valiana, puno sreće i da se vratiš sa zimskom bebom :Heart:

----------


## sejla

lilana, sretno!!!!
valiana,  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  za termin!!!!! Ovaj put se vraćate u povećanom broju, jasno  :Wink: 
Romi, ma ljeto u Pragu je dobitna kombinacija  :Wink: 
leeloo, drž nam se, vjerujem da još može biti dobro, puuuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sejla

također čestitke budućoj mami na dugočekanoj trudnoći, predivno mi je tako nešto čuti  :Heart:

----------


## mia

> Javila mi se Mirna i plan je jos danas stimulacija,sutra prijepodne cetrotid i navečer stop injekcija. punkcija u četvrtak. Inače danas mi je jedan folikul bio 20#20,5 mm , drugi 16#17 mm i treci 8#10,5 mm. Endometrij 7,5 . Hvala na vibrama ali baš me to jutros dotuklo..znam da su dosta i 2 lijepa folikula ako imaju i dobru js ali optimizam mi je apsolutno splasnuo. I Mirna se čudi jer je to najjača doza koju  imaju praksu davati u  protokolima a odgovor je loš. Ne znam ima li to veze sa gonalima koje sad prvi puta koristim ili sam se u zadnje 3 god ( od prošle stimulacije) totalno "posušila".. nisam pametna... Vidjeti ću što kaže dr L kad dođemo u Prag, ali ako ovo ne uspije mislim da nam preostaje jedino donacija embrija. Ali ok....još nije gotovo pa neću dalje s crnjacima... Hvala na podršci curke


Jako rijetko stignem navratiti u zadnje vrijeme, ali kad sam vidjela leeloo77 tvoj post morala sam naci vremena i javiti se.
Ja sam ostala trudna i dobila predivnu princezu u postupku za koji mi je ginekologica rekla da odustanem, da s takvim endometrijem nemam nikakve sanse....no da, onda sam izronila suze, nazvala Mardesica, dobila uputu da nastavim s terapijom jos 2 dana i da dodjem u Prag. I bingo! Nakon sestog puta i isto toliko godina raznih pokusaja...dakle...ides dalje...odustajanja nema! :Smile: 

Cure, veselim se svakoj vasoj trudnoci, svakom odlasku u Prag...nemojte odustajati, jer rezultat ove nase price je neprocijenjive vrijednosti!

----------


## mare41

mia, jako me veseli kad se javis
ko dodje u subotu na trg? ko moze nek se popise na temi zajedno za plodnost

----------


## makajica

Cure trebam pomoć !

da li netko zna di je najbolje obaviti MR srca a da se ne čeka dugo ? 
Hvala ! 

Sretno svima !!  :Smile: )

----------


## sejla

makajice, ja sam u vinogradskoj to obavila (istina, moj kardiolog je malo urgirao da dobijem brzo termin, znam da se čeka.....)

----------


## makajica

Hvala Sejla  :Wink:  Kao što vidiš pretragama i dalje se ne nazire kraj  :Wink:  ali nedamo se !!  :Smile:

----------


## tonili

Dragi svi ja vas sve skupa još jednom pozivam da nam se pridružite ovu subotu u našoj šetnji po centru Zagreba. 
Evo, imamo otvoren i facebook event gdje možete vidjeti par fotki od prošle godine, čisto za inspiraciju i motivaciju!
https://www.facebook.com/#!/events/526745720701549/
Vidimo se!

A popisati se i eventualno dogovoriti za društvo možete i ovdje:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/79293-Z...ost-27-04-2013

----------


## leeloo77

Cure još jednom  hvala na podršci. Danas sam se već malo skulirala tako da je i moja percepcija sunčanija...valjda zbog vremena   :Smile: . Sad se veselim proljeću u tom prekrasnom gradu i jedva čekam da krenemo...držite fige za lijepe js i čujemo se nakon punkcije.

----------


## Lana77

Meni su dali da primam menopur i cetrotid,a planirali smo sad pocetkom petog meseca da idemo,cekam prvi dan ciklusa,pa da se javim PFC da dolazimo.Da li je jos neko primao ovu terapiju?Ja sam mislila da terapiju primam kuci,a osmi dan da budemo u Prag na UZV.

----------


## lilana

http://www.penzion-praha.com/en/
bokirala u penzionu andre u 5 mj, jako blizu PFC i imaju besplatni parking, cijene cu povoljne, za 3 dana platit ću 700 kn

----------


## sara69

leeloo77,za js da budu što kvalitetnije ida se lijepo oplode.
Mia, pozdrav dugo te nije bilo.
cure dali znate koja je cijena u PFC transfer zamrznuti embrija i jeli netko na takvom transferu bio?

----------


## valiana

Mislim da je transfer zamrznutih 500eura a ja ti idem sad 7.5.pa ti mogu javit iz prve ruke!Svim curama puno sreče i da nam se ostvare sve želje! :Very Happy:

----------


## bmaric

sara69, po cjeniku koji sam ja dobila poč. veljače, za FET se plaća 800 eura.
sretno!

----------


## Bluebella

mi smo fet 15/03 platili 600€

----------


## bmaric

možda se za "dugogodišnju vjernost" dobiva popust, ili su promjenili cijene

----------


## Bluebella

> možda se za "dugogodišnju vjernost" dobiva popust, ili su promjenili cijene


mi im nismo baš bili neki "dugogošnji" pacijenti.. ali imam feeling da oni te cijene određuju ovisno kak budu raspoloženi tog dana...

----------


## daani13

samo da se javim,,,,jučer sam bila u Zagrebu kod dr.Šimunića i donacija zametaka se može raditi kod nas,,,šta da kažem,nakon odbijenog zahtjeva za refundiranje troškova za liječenje u inozemstvu,,mogu se liječiti u Petrovoj,to mi je jučer bila odlična vijest,,,i dalje ću vas nastaviti pratiti i svima želim puno sreće!!!!!!!!

----------


## mare41

daani, jesi dobila konkretne info? to je fet od para koji se odrekao? svjezi embriji bas za donaciju? to je presedan, drzim fige i javi novosti

----------


## ksena28

da, baš bi bilo dobro da imamo malo više info!

----------


## kismet

dani, isprazni inbox  :Smile:

----------


## daani13

ispraznila sam

----------


## bmaric

daani, jesu li ti rekli da li imaju doniranih embrija?

----------


## sara69

curke,mislila sam na  donaciju zamrznuti embrija.
ja sam takođe FET platila 600 eura.

----------


## daani13

[QUOTE=bmaric;2398213]daani, jesu li ti rekli da li imaju doniranih embrija?[/QUOTE


jesu,kaže mi da ih ima po nekoliko u svakoj bolnici u Zagrebu,,,dr.Šimunić mi je rekao da odmah pošaljem jednu zamolbu na Nacijonalno povjerenstvo i čim pripremim tijelo da idemo u postupak.

----------


## bmaric

daani13, pa to su odlične vijesti!!!!!!! brže nego što si mislila  :Very Happy: 
želim ti puuuuuunooooo sreće!!!

----------


## daani13

> daani13, pa to su odlične vijesti!!!!!!! brže nego što si mislila 
> želim ti puuuuuunooooo sreće!!!



jesu,,,hvala ti :Smile: ,,za 2 mj,ću sve znati... i ja te tebi želim punosreće u 6 mjesecu!!!!!!!

----------


## leeloo77

Samo da nabrzinu javim  - napokon lijepe vijesti...od 3 punktiranih folikula dobili 2 lijepe zrele js i još jednu malo lošiju za koji dr L. vjeruje da će kroz par sati isto biti ok za oplodnju. Sutra će nam Mirna javiti kako im ide. Endometrij mi je 11,5 mm i za sada su ovo najljepše vijesti koje smo dobili u zadnje vrijeme. Sad preostaje samo čekati i uživati u ovom prekrasnom gradu. Poz svima   :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> Samo da nabrzinu javim  - napokon lijepe vijesti...od 3 punktiranih folikula dobili 2 lijepe zrele js i još jednu malo lošiju za koji dr L. vjeruje da će kroz par sati isto biti ok za oplodnju. Sutra će nam Mirna javiti kako im ide. Endometrij mi je 11,5 mm i za sada su ovo najljepše vijesti koje smo dobili u zadnje vrijeme. Sad preostaje samo čekati i uživati u ovom prekrasnom gradu. Poz svima


Draga uzivaj u Pragu i javi nam jos dobrih vijesti  :Smile: 
Saljem ti puno suncanih  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kismet

leeloo - rekle smo ti da će biti 2 krasne stanice (a i rezerva je tu, što je super) i jedan zimski bebač; endo je super, spreman za proljetnu implantaciju, držimo fige i javi nam se!

----------


## tin

da vas pitam, slala sam meil Mirni u PFC  ima  10 dana..Ali ne javlja mi se, zna li netko jel promjenila meil il im je sad gužvara pa se ne stigne javit? mi smo planiralu u 8-9 mjes u češku, jel mi rano planirat išta? Nalazi vrijede pola godine, pa bi počela polako prikupljat .  kod nas je neopstruktivna azoo

----------


## sejla

daani, super vijesti, sretno  :Klap: 
leeloo, bravo za js i endić, navijamo  :Very Happy: 
tin, nije prerano za planiranje, puno sreće!!!
Bluebella, čuvaj nam se  :Heart: 
gdje su nam emocija i shadow2?

----------


## mare41

tin, nazalost mirni bude guzva pa odgovara onima koji su u postupku, budi uporna, pisi ponovo ili ih zovi
leeloo, drzimo fige

----------


## meki

*leeloo77* ....ma biće to sve super!!samo misli pozitivno  :Klap:  sretno..
*daani13* super vjesti..ajde da i za nas odabrane za duži put do srečice ima u ovoj Lijepoj našoj dobrih vjesti..sretnooo  :fige:

----------


## bmaric

tin, Mirna će odgovoriti, nije te sigurno zaboravila. meni se isto bila javila nakon 15ak dana. nisam joj htjela dosađivati, jer znam da imaju puno posla. Onda si uzme vremena, pa počne svima odgovarati. Ali ako ti je hitno, slobodno je nazovi.

na koji postupak idete?

----------


## leeloo77

Imamo tri mala embrija i planirani transfer vjerojatno u nedjelju. Vidjeti ćemo kako će se dalje dijeliti i što kaže embriolog  pa odlučiti koja dva da nam vrate. Strah me vraćanja sva 3 makar je dr pitala.

----------


## kismet

Držim fige za dva žilava...da procvjetaju i uljepšaju vam zimu  :Smile: 
Javi nam novosti, sretno!

----------


## mare41

po meni je pametno tvoje ne tri, a pogotovo ako su sva tri dobra

----------


## milivoj73

> Imamo tri mala embrija i planirani transfer vjerojatno u nedjelju. Vidjeti ćemo kako će se dalje dijeliti i što kaže embriolog  pa odlučiti koja dva da nam vrate. Strah me vraćanja sva 3 makar je dr pitala.


kod nas je isto bila dilema da li 2 ili 3...
mi odlučili 2 dobra i bingo...
dr. H nije htio odlučiti nego nas je uputio na razgovor sa dr.L i dogovorili se uz razmatranje svih opcija...
znam dosta primjera sa 3 da se iskompliciralo...
mare potpis i pozdrav  :Smile: 
sretno svima  :Smile:

----------


## daani13

> *leeloo77* ....ma biće to sve super!!samo misli pozitivno  sretno..
> *daani13* super vjesti..ajde da i za nas odabrane za duži put do srečice ima u ovoj Lijepoj našoj dobrih vjesti..sretnooo


hvala meki,,, :Very Happy:

----------


## tin

> tin, Mirna će odgovoriti, nije te sigurno zaboravila. meni se isto bila javila nakon 15ak dana. nisam joj htjela dosađivati, jer znam da imaju puno posla. Onda si uzme vremena, pa počne svima odgovarati. Ali ako ti je hitno, slobodno je nazovi.
> 
> na koji postupak idete?


Nije mi hitno, ovo nam je prvi postupak..Pa ne znam jel rano da počmemo nalaze prikupljat, pošto smo mislili 8-9mje u češku,zbog posla..A mi smo iz Federacije tako da naše zdravstvo ne snosi troškove , moramo sami prikupit pare   :Embarassed:

----------


## lilana

> Imamo tri mala embrija i planirani transfer vjerojatno u nedjelju. Vidjeti ćemo kako će se dalje dijeliti i što kaže embriolog  pa odlučiti koja dva da nam vrate. Strah me vraćanja sva 3 makar je dr pitala.



sretno i opušteno na transfer  :Smile:

----------


## sara69

leeloo77, sretno!

----------


## mare41

transfer je valjda prosao, a mi drzimo fige!

----------


## MajaPOP

> leeloo77,za js da budu što kvalitetnije ida se lijepo oplode.
> Mia, pozdrav dugo te nije bilo.
> cure dali znate koja je cijena u PFC transfer zamrznuti embrija i jeli netko na takvom transferu bio?


Sara, mi smo ga (prije 4 dana) platili 600€.
Da, evo zavrseno, stigli smo doma, ponovno zaljubljeni u taj prelijepi grad, ali sa veeeeelikom zeljom da ga sljedeci put posjetimo u troje  :Smile: 
Beta 10.5, joooooooooooooooooj  :Cekam: 

Leloo sretno!!!

----------


## mare41

maja, draga, sretno!
i mi jedva cekamo da u cetvero odemo na izlet u prag

----------


## miny

> Sara, mi smo ga (prije 4 dana) platili 600€.
> Da, evo zavrseno, stigli smo doma, ponovno zaljubljeni u taj prelijepi grad, ali sa veeeeelikom zeljom da ga sljedeci put posjetimo u troje 
> Beta 10.5, joooooooooooooooooj 
> 
> Leloo sretno!!!


Sretno!!

----------


## Bluebella

MajaPOP  :fige:  za lijepu betu

----------


## crvenkapica77

da  pitam  ovdje  
posto  je  praksa  u pragu  piti  estrofem  do  6tj t. jel da  ?  
kako  se  prestaje  piti   odjednom ili   postepeno  ?  
ja  pijem  3x1   
hvala

----------


## kismet

crvenkapice, ja sam recimo pila estrofem do 12 tt 3x2 mg, a zatim do 14 tt smanjivala - 2x2 pa 2x1 mg i u 15 tt prestala... to ti mora odgovoriti tvoj MPO-vac, za svaku od nas je individualno određena terapija, provjeri s njime...

----------


## kismet

Maja POP i sara 69 sretno, od srca vam želim uspješno praško proljeće /ljeto i da dogodine idete turistički, uz "najslađe" pojačanje...

----------


## MajaPOP

> MajaPOP  za lijepu betu


Ma nek' bude ka tvoja i bit cu presretna!!!  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

MajaPOP i leeloo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
sara, za fet ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
crvenkapice, što se estrofema tiče potpisujem kismet, sretno!!!!

----------


## valiana

Jutro meni baš i nije.Sad sam radila uzv 12.dan i endometrij je 5.5 a u Prag bi trebala u ponedeljak.Sad sam očajna.Drago mi je zbog svih novih trudnica a ostalima sretnoooo :Smile:

----------


## sejla

valiana draga na kojoj si dozi estrofema? sigurno će ti povećati dozu i vjerujem da će se do idućeg tjedna nabildati, ipak je to još 7 dana! Ni moj nije bio pretjerano velik, 8mm. Papati ciklu i ananas! Sretnooooooooooooooooo  :Heart:

----------


## valiana

Ma 3x2mg estrofema a ananas i cikla mi izlaze na nos....dok nisam uzimala niš prošli mjesec bio je 10!Hvala na podrsci :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

i ja sam zatrudnila s 8, sretno! stigne još narasti s većom dozom

----------


## valiana

Nadam se da bu ipak sve ok!Čekam da mi iz Praga odgovore pa da vidim kaj dalje! :Very Happy:

----------


## kismet

potpisujem mare i sejlu, povećati će ti dozu i biti će ve ok, ne sumnjam...moj endo je na "najdebljem " dijelu bio 8,9 mm na dan ET - dakle i ja sam u klubu sretnih osam, neke moje poznanice imaju po 12-13 mm svaki put i nažalost, ništa...

Samo se nemoj izdeprimirati - proljeće je dobitno!

Puse svima!

----------


## crvenkapica77

> Jutro meni baš i nije.Sad sam radila uzv 12.dan i endometrij je 5.5 a u Prag bi trebala u ponedeljak.Sad sam očajna.Drago mi je zbog svih novih trudnica a ostalima sretnoooo


da te  utjesim  
moj  cijeli ovaj  postupak je  bio   Boze  sacuvaj....na  10dc   endometrij  bio   jedva  5mm  ,  11dc  6mm  a   na  punkciji   14dc  7mm  , koristila  sam  estrofem   3x1   od  punkcije  , i  evo uvatilo se   ,  tako da   ne mora  endometrij  biti   sad  nesto   savrseno  debeo  da  bi se  uvatilo,  a  u biti  estrofem  ce  napraviti svoje  ,  ono ako  ce  se  uvatit   to  je   sigurno  zapisano  negdje  drugdje   ,  sretno  !!!

----------


## valiana

Da javili mi iz Praga 12 mg dnevna doza estrofema i uzv u petak pa čemo vidjet za dalje!Hvala cure :Smile:

----------


## leeloo77

bok cure!  eto nas napokon doma. jučer mi vratili 2 lijepa embrija (morule) a onaj treći se ionako nije dobro razvijao pa nismo morali odlučivati koliko da nam vrate. sad čekamo betu 15.5

----------


## kismet

> bok cure!  eto nas napokon doma. jučer mi vratili 2 lijepa embrija (morule) a onaj treći se ionako nije dobro razvijao pa nismo morali odlučivati koliko da nam vrate. sad čekamo betu 15.5


Super, javljaj nam novosti i čekamo jednu krasnu svibanjsku betu, sretno!

----------


## sara69

MajaPOP,leeloo77 sretno u iščekivanju bete .Valiana nema potrebe da se nerviraš,  uz ovaku dozu estrofena biće i preko 10mm.
ja sam u 3 mjesecu bila u Pragu na FET-u i ništa od trudnoće, pa me je zanimalo dali netko zna koliko košta donacija zamrznuti embrija u PFC.

----------


## daani13

> MajaPOP,leeloo77 sretno u iščekivanju bete .Valiana nema potrebe da se nerviraš,  uz ovaku dozu estrofena biće i preko 10mm.
> ja sam u 3 mjesecu bila u Pragu na FET-u i ništa od trudnoće, pa me je zanimalo dali netko zna koliko košta donacija zamrznuti embrija u PFC.


znam da ti je u Pronatalu 1450 eura.

----------


## MajaPOP

..stalno se bavim mislju ima li ikakve veze to da li se tijekom ovih cekanja bete treba odmarati, mirovati, nakon ET zaleci i ne ustajati 72 sata, ne saginjati se, ne prati kosu itd., jer ja se toga niceg ne pridrzavam jos od 3 IVF (1. sam prelezala svih 14 dana, 2. skroz aktivno, a 3. pola-pola)?!

----------


## kismet

> ..stalno se bavim mislju ima li ikakve veze to da li se tijekom ovih cekanja bete treba odmarati, mirovati, nakon ET zaleci i ne ustajati 72 sata, ne saginjati se, ne prati kosu itd., jer ja se toga niceg ne pridrzavam jos od 3 IVF (1. sam prelezala svih 14 dana, 2. skroz aktivno, a 3. pola-pola)?!


Ne, imaš bezbroj članaka na temu i ja definitivno poznam više žena koje su imale uspješan postupak, a nisu uopće mirovale, dok svega 1-2 su "odležale" i "primilo se" - mislim da bi kod njih tako i tako uspjelo; ja sam se samo pridržavala uputa iz PFC-a : nisam išla na bazen/saunu, nisam se bavila sportom, dizala teško/usisavala tih 10-ak dana do testa i nisam vozila duge relacije (kratke jesam, radila sam par dana nakon ET; a i tih par dana godišnjeg smo neprestano bili u movingu, tek bih navečer legla i odmorila).
Jednom kad obave transfer, sve zavisi o daljnoj "komunikaciji" embrija i endometrija, milion kockica se mora posložiti, kako za samu implantaciju, tako i za daljnji razvoj trudnoće - tu smo nemoćne, tko otkrije tajnu kako pospješiti implantaciju, sljedeća Nobelova je njegova  :Smile: 

Ne brini, ima na forumu puno primjera gdje su cure putovale, i avionom, neposredno iza transfera i vraćale se na posao - i uspjelo je. Ja bih rekla da je pravilo da pravila nema.

Samo slušaj svoje tijelo - meni je npr. strašno odgovarao silni moving, mada su me moji već "poprijeko" gledali...

Sretno i javi nam lijepe vijesti!

----------


## kismet

P.S. Kosu perem svaki drugi dan i normalno bih se sagnula po nešto, ali u čučnju, kao i sada u trudnoći...kako je jednom lijepo rekla ina33 - embriji su sad dva zrna maka između dvije fete kruha namazane marmeladom, neće oni nigdje...

----------


## MajaPOP

kismet draga, hvala ti! Iako sve to nekako i same znamo, uvijek nam u postupcima treba 150 potvrda da je pravilo da nema pravila i da je sve cista lutrija/sreca/poklopljene kazaljke na satu/bozja volja ili kako god tko od nas nazivao to "nesto"
znas sve i sama  :Heart: 
Poljubac i tebi i smizlici tvojoj

----------


## luc

Ja nakon inseminacije nisam dana odmarala. Usisavavala sam,vozila,kuhala,nosila djete od deset kila,svaki dan sam bila ljuta jer san misla da nema sanse da cu ostat trudna a kad sam napravila test skoro sam sr srusila od soka. Nakon et sam strogo mirovala i nisam bila trudna.

----------


## pipi73

Poz svima....uskoro odoh vani ali moradoh da zvrcnem....

Mi smo danas 31+6.....super se osjecamo osim naravno sto me noge ubise...grcevi po noci takodje.....ali sta da radim kada po cjeli dan vrtim tamo amo i to jos pod tegovima...
Jos uvjek radim...do 20.05 nadam se....a i kucu sam pocela dizati na glavu i cistiti...dok jos mogu....

MajaPOP,leeloo77 sretno u iščekivanju bete....Majo ja ni u jednom cekanju bete nisam nesto mirovala...Prvi put sam letila avionom treci dan a drugi put drugi dan....po malo vise od 2 sata...zatim skoro sat autom...Na sam dan transfera bih prespavala....ali vise jer bih bila slomljena ne zato sto sam mislila da treba....Ne bih se puno rasparavala u kupatilu....tusiranje i pranje kose bih gledala brzo da obavim...Nisam nosila neke ekstra teske stvari..usisavala...ali sve drugo da...Sada sam imala i na "vratu" jednu zivu petogodisnjakinju....i primilo se...Ja mnogo vjerujem da se covjek mora psihicki sto vise rasteretiti i kretati da bi poboljsao cirkulaciju...Bice to sve najbolje objema...cvrsto vjerujem..

Ljubim puno sve ...Emicu ljepoticu posebno.Marine misice....Kismet nekako u svojoj glavi sam nesvesno pocela da odbrojavam za tvoju cicu kao i za moju...Meni je najstresnije bilo prvih 12 tt...zatim puno lakse poslije 26 a vec sada kada smo nagurali 32 tt nekako se dise drugacije....Tako i za tebe....Odmah preracunam i za tebe... :Smile: 

Saljem puno poljubaca...i kod nas je pocelo proljece...i sve je drugacije...ljepse

Jedno pitanje samo...zasto ste pile estrofem...ja nisam ...mozda prvi put ali se zbilja ne sjecam.....Drzim fige svima....

----------


## mare41

pisala sam vise puta- ja sam dr L na transferu rekla-ja lezat necu sad vremena nakon transfera,  nemam vise strpljenja, i lezala 5 min, nakon toga sjeli u auto, i vozili 8 sati, a drugi dan na posao, i sve normalno, samo sam pazila da ne nosim tesko
al svaki put ponovim-ako se osjecate psihicki bolje jer mirujete-mirujte, ako imate potrebu i zelju za lezanjem-lezite, odmarajte, nikako se ne preporuca radit ako je posao fizicki naporan ili stresan

----------


## kismet

*pipi*, estrofem sam pila radi zadebljanja i bolje receptivnosti endometrija (a i kontracepcija ga je stanjila)
puno pusa šaljem, moja cica je ravno 10 t mlađa, jedva čekam tvoje tjedne, već sad me kičma i zdjelica, ma sve, "otkida" kad duže hodam ili sjedim, najbolje mi je na boku...

puse svima!

----------


## sejla

MajaPOP, drž nam se, nećeš napraviti ništa što će ugroziti implantaciju, samo slijedi upute koje je dao dr....u svakom slučaju je dobro biti u pokretu zbog prokrvljenosti, ali ništa prenaporno naravno. Slušaj sebe i ono što ti paše u tom trenutku. Očekujemo skorašnji plusić i veeeeeeliku betu  :Wink:   :Heart: 

pipi draga, očekujemo lijepe vijesti u pon s uzv-a (jel sekica odabrala imena?) kako se približava i vaš susret, 32tt, divno  :Heart: 

Ja obavila zadnji uzv i pregled u trudničkoj ambulanti ovaj tjedan (šmrc, ja bih opet tu pripadala). Sad je sve ok, ali bilo je zaostalih ugrušaka koje sam morala rješavati Ergometrinom, pa zbog toga izdajanje par dana.....joj kako je dojenje predivno, pogotovo sad kad je počela svašta izvodit i igrat se i mazit, ja ne želim nikad prestat, ajde dobro možda kad krene u školu  :Laughing: 

svima puse  :Love:

----------


## mare41

sejla, preslatke ste obje, kuzim te, nisam ni rodila, a samo mislim kako bi opet htjela biti trudna :Smile:

----------


## leeloo77

> pisala sam vise puta- ja sam dr L na transferu rekla-ja lezat necu sad vremena nakon transfera,  nemam vise strpljenja, i lezala 5 min, nakon toga sjeli u auto, i vozili 8 sati, a drugi dan na posao, i sve normalno, samo sam pazila da ne nosim tesko
> al svaki put ponovim-ako se osjecate psihicki bolje jer mirujete-mirujte, ako imate potrebu i zelju za lezanjem-lezite, odmarajte, nikako se ne preporuca radit ako je posao fizicki naporan ili stresan


hehehehe...Mare kao da sebe slušam. Kako smo planirali transfer u subotu a bio je tek u ponedeljak ja rekla mužu da mi nakon transfera idemo za ZG jer više nisam mogla ni minutu provesti u Pragu. Ovaj postupak mi je stvarno bio koma i prvi puta sam otišla na bolovanje još za vrijeme pikanja jer sam se osjećala sva nekako mutno u glavi, tlak mi je luđački varirao i srce ponekad kucalo ko blesavo. Valjda sam zacoprala jer sam uvijek govorila kako mi hormoni nikad nisu radili probleme pa mi se sad vratilo za sve one prijašnje pokušaje. Uglavnom, sat vremena nakon transfera bili smo na putu za  ZG a od danas normalno radim. Rekla je i dr L da ne vidi razloga zašto bi ostali još jedan dan u Pragu i da samo ja baš ne vozim ako ne treba i da će sve biti ok. Pričala je da je nedavno imala ženu na transferu kojoj je pas čekao u autu i nakon transfera sam sjela i vozila. I ostala trudna. Tako da si  očekujem veliku betu i super trudnoću!   :Yes:

----------


## leeloo77

sejla ema ti je predivna  :Heart:

----------


## Bluebella

> Pričala je da je nedavno imala ženu na transferu kojoj je pas čekao u autu i nakon transfera sam sjela i vozila. I ostala trudna.


a ja sam zbog tog psa koji je čekao u autu provela ekstra vremena u čekaonici nakon transfera  :Laughing:  čekajući dr.L da napravi njoj transfer pa da obavimo razgovor  :Grin: 

*Leeloo* želim ti veliku veliku da se forum ponovno zatrese od čestitki  :Smile: 

*mare41* i *sejla* baš vam zavdim što ste uživale/uživate u trudnoći, ja moram priznati da još nisam došla do tog dijela  :Sad:  od uzv do uzv samo sve više tonem i pitam se kad će krenuti na bolje i kad će hematomi nestati. još kad nadodam cijednoveno ležanje, a nisam naviknula na to, mučnine, umor i bezvoljnost... nisam se zamišljala tak, uvijek sam mislila da ću biti aktivna trudnica, da ću raditi, ići na pilates za trudnice, šetnjice po Opatiji i sl.... sve se nadam da će ovaj period proći i da ću i ja uživati u trudnoći...

----------


## kismet

i ja sam mislila raditi dokle mogu jer je uredski posao, centar grada, šetnjica i kava, joga za trudnice...pa niš od toga , od 9 tt sam doma, ajde bar sam mjesec dana odradila; sad sam se nadala šetnjama uz more i shoppingiranju, ali toliko me boli trtica, zdjelica, napinje mi se trbuh i sve zateže dok hodam/sjedim - jedva sam kavu popila jutros s mamom, dva đira po gradu i moram hitno u krevet  na bok; tako da te utješim, ima nas više...sve će to proći, a onda ćemo s kolicima pedalirati, drži se, puse!

----------


## nina977

Evo cure i ja vam se pridružujem na ovoj temi, nakon 11 postupaka u HR odlučili smo još probati sreću u Pragu,jučer smo se vratili,obavili konzultacije (PFC),dr.L nas je naprosto osvojila te smo dogovorili postupak za jesen.
Sigurno ću kad dođe vrijeme imati puno pitanja za sve vas koje ste bile tamo... :Smile:

----------


## leeloo77

[QUOTE=Bluebella;2403152]a ja sam zbog tog psa koji je čekao u autu provela ekstra vremena u čekaonici nakon transfera  :Laughing:  čekajući dr.L da napravi njoj transfer pa da obavimo razgovor 
QUOTE]

 eto ti slučajnosti...  :Laughing:     Hvala  draga na dobrim vibrama a tebi želim napokon malo mira i lijepih trudničkih dana..znam puno cura kojima su hematomi radili probleme pa je sve završilo prekrasnim bebicama.  :Love:

----------


## Lana77

Zdravo!Moze li mi neko reci neke hotele blizu PFC bolnice,tebamo da putujemo u Prag?

----------


## sejla

mare i leeloo  :Shy kiss: 

Bluebella, samo se ti nama čuvaj, bude hematom prošao i bit ćeš nam lijepa aktivna trudnica  :Smile:  Meni je prvo tromjesečje bilo doslovno kauč-wc školjka-bolnica (što zbog cjelodnevnog povraćanja, što zbog krvarenja), ali je zato drugo tromjesečje bilo savršeno i mogla sam rajzat  :Wink:   :Love:   :Heart: 

nina i lana, sretno

----------


## valiana

Jutro danas je već bolje :Very Happy:  sad došla sa uzv i endo je na 7,2 tako da se sad nadam da iduči tjedan putujemo u Prag :Very Happy: .Što se hotela tiče ja uvijek idem preko Mirne i to mi je super blizu su klinike i jeftiniji uvijek smo bili jako zadovoljni.Svima puno sreće i da nam proljeće donese ono što si najviše želimo! :Smile:

----------


## sara69

lana77,mislim da ti je najpovoljnije preko Mirne ili Danice ,imaju oni hotele sa kim suradjuju,tako ti jeftinije dodje.

----------


## tikica_69

http://forum.roda.hr/threads/67953-S...%A1taj-u-Pragu - evo cijele teme o tome  :Wink:

----------


## nina977

> Zdravo!Moze li mi neko reci neke hotele blizu PFC bolnice,tebamo da putujemo u Prag?


Mi smo bili u Clarion Congres Hotel,preporučila nam ga Mirna, 60E za obije po danu, imaš 5 min. hoda do klinike,a do grada nekih 5-6 sranica metrom koji ti je 50m od hotela.Parking i Internet besplatni.Toplo preporučujem.

----------


## Lana77

Hvala puno! :Smile:

----------


## leeloo77

Mi smo  isto odsjeli u Clarion Congressu i kako je hotel u sklopu šoping centra gdje ima i Billa, dm i raznih dućana s klopom to nam je baš dobro došlo. Ima slastičarna, talijanski restoran i par kineskih fast food-ova gdje smo skroz fino jeli za par eura po osobi. Meni je jedini mali minus hotela što je fakat velik , ali sobe su super, fitness je u sklopu centra i besplatan je za goste hotela ( ima i mali bazen) i auto nismo micali iz garaže do zadnjeg dana.  Do PFC  klinike ima par minuta šetnje, a metro i tramvaj su  odmah kod hotela.

----------


## MajaPOP

Nemam obicaj radit testove, ali bio je poseban povod i gle - jutros blagi plus  :Smile: 
Sutra idem vadit betu, ko ce cekat do 10.5...

----------


## MajaPOP

> MajaPOP  za lijepu betu


Jos samo da upratim Bluebell-icu sa ovim daljnjim razvojem, juhuuuuu  :Smile: )

----------


## mare41

aaa, maja, koja vijest, cekamo sutra!

----------


## Bluebella

> Nemam obicaj radit testove, ali bio je poseban povod i gle - jutros blagi plus 
> Sutra idem vadit betu, ko ce cekat do 10.5...


Bravoooooo  :Smile: 
~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu sutra  :Very Happy: 
Bas si mi sad uljepsala jutro....

----------


## sejla

MajaPOP, bravo za plusić  :Klap:   :Very Happy:  čekamo veeeeliku betu!
valiana, bit će to super, sretan put i boravak u Pragu  :Smile:  veselimo se novostima  :Very Happy:

----------


## kismet

> Nemam obicaj radit testove, ali bio je poseban povod i gle - jutros blagi plus 
> Sutra idem vadit betu, ko ce cekat do 10.5...


*Majo*, postati ću Vidoviti Milan  :Laughing: 
Sad čekamo jednu prekrasnu betu pa srčeko i odbrojavanje za zimsku bebu...

*Leelo*, ti si sljedeća  :Smile:

----------


## MajaPOP

Hvala vam drage moje  :Heart: 
No necu se too much radovati dok ne vidim kako beta ide, ali cu biti jaaaaako optimisticna!  :Smile: 
Javljam se sutra cim budem imala "vijesti" (daj Boze "iz nesvjesti", od ludo dobre bete)
Drzite mi fige  :fige:

----------


## mare41

maja. drzimo na rukama i nogama!

----------


## leeloo77

maja držim fige  :Smile: ....                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      ja sam si isto mislila kupiti testić za koji dan samo ne znam kad a da nije  je prerano. Prije sam uvijek čekala betu ali ovaj put si baš nekak mislim piškiti na  štapić   :Grin: ....

----------


## Anavim

Evo da vam javim , rodila sam dva mala slatkiša, malo prije vremena ali je sve ok...  :Very Happy: .

----------


## valiana

Čestitke mami i sad uživajte! :Very Happy: 
Zanima me da li je neka bila na Fetu s endometrijem od 7mm u Prgu?Moj je danas točno 7mm pa me zanima kaj bu sad bilo?Čekamo naše betice čekalice da nas obraduju! :Very Happy:

----------


## kismet

> maja držim fige ....                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                      ja sam si isto mislila kupiti testić za koji dan samo ne znam kad a da nije  je prerano. Prije sam uvijek čekala betu ali ovaj put si baš nekak mislim piškiti na  štapić  ....


*leelo*, "školski" možeš piškiti 9dnt blastica (naša Bluebella je popiškila plus 9dnt morula, ako se ne varam) ili 11 dnt 3dnevnih...
p.s. ako smijem preporučiti CB digital, da se ne mučiš s debljinama crtica....

Sretno!

----------


## kismet

> Evo da vam javim , rodila sam dva mala slatkiša, malo prije vremena ali je sve ok... .


*Anavim,* divno, čestitam od srca, uživaj sa svojim bebicama, puse  :Heart:

----------


## mare41

> Evo da vam javim , rodila sam dva mala slatkiša, malo prije vremena ali je sve ok... .


cestitam!!!!!!!!!!!
moja crta na testu od 20 kn je bila debela, 12. dan dvodnevnih (nikad ne bi trebalo prije od 14 dana od punkcije, to je kao neki ziher, naravno da može i mrvicu prije, al onda se ponavljaju testovi pa čekanje bete...)

----------


## Bluebella

> Evo da vam javim , rodila sam dva mala slatkiša, malo prije vremena ali je sve ok... .


čestitam mami i tati  :Very Happy: 

MajaPOP ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Lelloo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ Valiana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bluebella

> *leelo*, "školski" možeš piškiti 9dnt blastica (naša Bluebella je popiškila plus 9dnt morula, ako se ne varam) ili 11 dnt 3dnevnih...
> p.s. ako smijem preporučiti CB digital, da se ne mučiš s debljinama crtica....
> 
> Sretno!


bio je 9dnt 2xmorula.... i bio je plusić na digitalnom.. prekrasan dan  :Zaljubljen: 
ima moje preporuke... na jako niskoj beti je bio + (sutradan je beta bila 50, znaći na dan prije kada sam radila test bila je i niža) i nema svijetla ili tamna crta .. ili je + ili je -
jedino se test ne može čuvati kao uspomena jer + nestane nakon 24h i ostane samo prazan ekran

----------


## valiana

Evo iz Praga javili ipak putujemo u srijedu :Very Happy: !Kad vidim ovolike plusiće i bete i sama se nadam da bu ovaj put dobitni! :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> Evo iz Praga javili ipak putujemo u srijedu!Kad vidim ovolike plusiće i bete i sama se nadam da bu ovaj put dobitni!


Sretno  :Very Happy: 
držimo  :fige:

----------


## valiana

Hvala cure pa kaj bi ja bez vas sviju!? :Very Happy:

----------


## MajaPOP

Evo da javim i mojim dragim Prazankama  :Smile: 
Beta je 345 (13 dpt)! 
Nadam se da je to OK?
Poljupci i zagrljaji svima, a betocekalicama puuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Bluebella

> Evo da javim i mojim dragim Prazankama 
> Beta je 345 (13 dpt)! 
> Nadam se da je to OK?
> Poljupci i zagrljaji svima, a betocekalicama puuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~


Majaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ČESTITAM  :Very Happy: 
prekrasna beta ...... :Klap:

----------


## kismet

da ok? pa to bi duplići mogli biti!!!!! bravo majo, čekamo daljnje novosti nestrpljivo, čestitam!

----------


## mare41

draga maja, cestitam od srca!valiana, sretno!

----------


## kismet

> Hvala cure pa kaj bi ja bez vas sviju!?


valiana, sretno, nastavi sretan niz, držimo fige!

----------


## sejla

Anavim, čestitke na duplićima  :Zaljubljen: 
Majo, jeeeeeeej za betu, čestitam  :Very Happy: 
valiana, još jednom, za put u srijedu i uspješan fet ~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
leeloo, meni je moj Intim plus rekao plus na 10dnt blastice (13dnt bila ogromna beta od 2401) ~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
pipi, čekamo izvještaj s uzv-a  :Smile:

----------


## pipi73

Anavim....neka su ti sretni i zivi twinsi 1000 godina...sve najbolje vam zelimo.....uzivaj draga...

Majo....beta ti je prekrasna.....skolsku trudnocu i uzivanciju vam zelimo....

valiana...ne muci se vise debljinama endometrijuma...vjeruj u svoje tjelo...sretan put i drzimo vam fige i rukama i nogam..

leelo...odbrojavamo s tobom...sve najbolje...

Sejla...Kismet...Mare .....ogroman poljubac...Emici medenoj posebno...

Uz je pokazao da je sve ok...posteljica se lijepo podigla...na zadnjem zidu je....svi organi i mjere su odlicni...i mozda smo ponovo rozikasti.... :Smile:  dr nije bila sigurna ali eto mirise na ruzice ovo prasko proljece... :Smile:  Inace smo odlicno...malo noge bole ali nista strasno...Nismo se puno ni ugojili...10 kg u 33 nedelji i tako...
Svima nam zelim odlicno zdravlje i mirisne dane koji dolaze....Ljuuuuuuubim

----------


## pipi73

I da dodam....Bluebella divno sto se hematom poceo povlaciti..samo ti odmaraj ima on da ode kao vjetrom oduvan...

----------


## kismet

*pipi*, divne vijesti, sad sitno brojiš  :Smile: 
Nek su naše curke žive i zdrave, bome smo "zarozile" ovo proljeće...

----------


## Bluebella

> I da dodam....Bluebella divno sto se hematom poceo povlaciti..samo ti odmaraj ima on da ode kao vjetrom oduvan...


Hvala Pipi... sretno i tebi, još malo i druga curica ti je u zagrljaju  :Heart: 

danas na uzv smo bebu ulovili na satu gimnastike  :Zaljubljen:  bilo ju je prekrasno gledati, izgledala je kao da skače  :Smile:  veli moj dragi da je to tatina gimnasičarka (on se jako nada da čemo se i mi pridružiti "rozom proljeću")

----------


## sara69

Anavim ,čestitam!!!
majo,bravo za veliku betu.
leeloo, čekamo da nam javiš plusić
valijana sretan put za Prag

----------


## leeloo77

anavim čestitam na blizićima!




maja super beta!  čini mi se da bu ovo luuuda godina!
a meni je danas 7. dnt...još sam kul   :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## valiana

Drage curke ostajte mi zdravo debelo i jako trudno :Very Happy: .Evo ja čekam sutra i četvrtak transfer pa se pridružujem beta čekalicama! :Smile:

----------


## bmaric

valiana, sretno! 
oprosti, nisam upratila: kad je bila punkcija? koliko imaš js?

----------


## Čičkolo

Valiana, sretan put i sretno!

----------


## miny

> Drage curke ostajte mi zdravo debelo i jako trudno.Evo ja čekam sutra i četvrtak transfer pa se pridružujem beta čekalicama!


Sretno  ti  Draga..
Pijemo  kavu u KA , kad se vratiš .. ili još bolje kad    budemo  slavili pozitivne BETE.
Sretno!!

----------


## đurđa76

stiglo rješenje,putujemo krajem mjeseca :Very Happy: 
cure netko je pisao da treba javiti na hzzo tjedan dana prije ili tako nešta,ali ja gledam ništa mi ne piše u tom smislu samo kao i prvi puta na garantnom pismu koje šalju klinici i onda je klinika dalje rješavala,ja nisam trebala ništa???

----------


## valiana

> Sretno  ti  Draga..
> Pijemo  kavu u KA , kad se vratiš .. ili još bolje kad    budemo  slavili pozitivne BETE.
> Sretno!!


Hvala i narvano kavica veselica slijedi! :Very Happy:

----------


## valiana

Što se tiče hzzo mene več danima zivkaju zbog točnog datuma...da i morala sam im poslati fax da se slažem s datum embriotransfera koji im je Mirna poslala.A ja sam morala tražit i odgodu jer mi je rok od rješenja prošao.Dakle nek Mirna javi u hzzo datum postupka a ti im sam faxom pošalješ odgovor da se slažeš s tim datumom.To su po novom izmislili tako da im moraš javit što prije.Sretno! :Smile:

----------


## đurđa76

ali to me i buni,to meni nigdje ne piše u rješenju,niti su mi rekli kad sam zvala

----------


## Biljka

Curke ne znam da li znate,ja sa tek sada saznala. Isla sam u PFC na fet i od 5 dobrih embriona odmrzlo mi se 3. Nije zavrsilo dobro,keretaza sa 7 nedelja. Tako sam saznala da oni uopste nemaju vitrifikaciju vec rade sporo odmrzavanje. Umesto da se kao sa vitrifikacijom odmrzne preko 95%embriona kod njih se odmrzne jedva 60%. A najvaznije je sto su i ti koji su preziveli odmrzavanje osteceni. Jako sam razocarana u njih.
Ako raucnate i na fet moj savet vam je da ne idete u PFC,nemojte dozvoliti da vam embrioni propadnu,gotovo u svim klinikama u Ceskoj rutinski rade vitrifikaciju,embrioni ce vam preziveti i nece se ostetiti.

----------


## ivana83

Ako je netko bio nedavno na PGD jel mi može reći par informacija, cijena, troškovi itd. Hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> Curke ne znam da li znate,ja sa tek sada saznala. Isla sam u PFC na fet i od 5 dobrih embriona odmrzlo mi se 3. Nije zavrsilo dobro,keretaza sa 7 nedelja. Tako sam saznala da oni uopste nemaju vitrifikaciju vec rade sporo odmrzavanje. Umesto da se kao sa vitrifikacijom odmrzne preko 95%embriona kod njih se odmrzne jedva 60%. A najvaznije je sto su i ti koji su preziveli odmrzavanje osteceni. Jako sam razocarana u njih.
> Ako raucnate i na fet moj savet vam je da ne idete u PFC,nemojte dozvoliti da vam embrioni propadnu,gotovo u svim klinikama u Ceskoj rutinski rade vitrifikaciju,embrioni ce vam preziveti i nece se ostetiti.


meni su se od 4 smrznuta 4 odmrznula i jedan se primio. 
ovo izjavljuš na temelju čega? netko iz klinike ti je tako rekao ili si sama zaključila ili ??

----------


## Bluebella

> Ako je netko bio nedavno na PGD jel mi može reći par informacija, cijena, troškovi itd. Hvala


draga... moja preporuka ti je da se javiš našoj koordinatorici Mirni http://www.pragueivf.com/sr/o-nama/mirna/ i pitaš ju.

----------


## ivana83

Hvala ti BB  :Kiss:

----------


## mare41

biljka, ovdje na forumu imamo dosta trudnoca i beba iz feta iz pfc-a, a dr Hlinka je jedan od najboljih ceskih embriologa, zao mi je zbog spontanog
ivana, hzzo je odobrio nekoliko pgd-a za cesku pa se raspitaj

----------


## bmaric

đurđa, u rješenju i ne piše da se hzzo-u treba išta javiti. meni je to isto Mirna rekla. Meni je rekla samo da joj javim kada dobijem m, ona će poslati u hzzo dopis sa terminom. e sada kako nakon toga ide, ne znam. još nisam stigla do toga.

----------


## pretorija

durda :Klap:  i da bude uspjesno
 bas mi je drago da putujes uskoro i ja bih ali nikako da ustabilim ciklus bila sam na  tresequens i pocnem krvarit vec negdje 18-19 dan sta nije dobro
sad sam na novofem + 1mg estrofem nadam se da ce bit ok i da cu moc i ja uskoro po moje smrzice. :Love: 

ja sam inace u totalnoj menopauzi i nemam ciklus nikako tako da od januara pokusavam.

citajuci post od biljke strah me za moje smrzlice hoce li se dobro odmrznut ja ih imam samo 3 a tako bi rado seku ili bracu za mog sina jer on jako voli djecu.

svim dragim curama puno srece :Love:

----------


## sejla

đurđa i pretorija, puuuuuno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za vaše fet-ove i braceke i seke  :Heart:  
(pretorija, imaš malo neobičnu reakciju na trisequens, ja sam pod njim ko vurica svakih 28 dana (isto nemam nikako vlastite cikluse), al vjerujem da će sad pod estrofemom bit sve ok, sretno)

Moja curka već par dana guguće  :Zaljubljen:  Jučer bile kod pedijatra, dobili smo u mjesec dana 900g i narasli 4.5cm  :Very Happy:  Mama je jako ponosna i sretna  :Smile:  (sterajte me s foruma, al jednostavno ju moram malko pohvalit  :Laughing: )

----------


## Biljka

Znam znam da se i sa sporim odrzavanjem uspe kao i sto se sa brzim ne uspe ali je veci postotak implantacije i klinickih trudnoca. Hlinka jeste odlican embriolog i uopste mi nije jasno zasto nije uveo ovaj metod. Nisam ovo sama zakljucila naravno to su mi rekli iz brojnih klinika koje sam kontaktirala u Českoj. Kazu da je slow krioprezervaija vec napustena.

----------


## leeloo77

Napravila test 9 dnt i negativan je. Ne znam šta mi uopće bi da idem piškit po glupom štapiću....ionako će vrijeme sve pokazati.

----------


## Biljka

Draga Pretorija nemoj da se brines tesko da ce se sva tri ostetiti . Bluebelli su se sva 4 odmrzla.Zelim ti svu srecu,bracu ili seku za tog sincica

----------


## luc

Ja sam imala devet zamrznutih i nisam iz nijednog ostvarila trudnocu. Doktorica L mi je objasnila da kod zamrzavanja embrija starog dva tri dana se nemoze znat hoce li se on kasnije dobro razvit il ne i nije nista da je krivo odmrzavanje.

----------


## Bluebella

> Napravila test 9 dnt i negativan je. Ne znam šta mi uopće bi da idem piškit po glupom štapiću....ionako će vrijeme sve pokazati.


koliko dana su bili embriji?

----------


## leeloo77

> koliko dana su bili embriji?


u četvrtak punkcija, u ponedeljak transfer... četverodnevni (96 sati)

nisam mužu ni rekla da sam napravila test...ne želim ga bedirati prije nego će biti skroz sigurno kakva je situacija

----------


## Bluebella

> u četvrtak punkcija, u ponedeljak transfer... četverodnevni (96 sati)
> 
> nisam mužu ni rekla da sam napravila test...ne želim ga bedirati prije nego će biti skroz sigurno kakva je situacija


pričekaj barem do 11dnt pa napravi betu. ovaj minus ne znaći ništa.. možda je samo prerano.
izguraj još dva dana, pa po betu,... 
ja i dalje držim  :fige:

----------


## leeloo77

hvala ti draga..ovo mi je prvi puta da sam išla po testić i samo se nerviram...trebala sam pričekati još koji dan ali kad sam već bila u apoteci... nema mi druge-strpljen spašen   :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> hvala ti draga..ovo mi je prvi puta da sam išla po testić i samo se nerviram...trebala sam pričekati još koji dan ali kad sam već bila u apoteci... nema mi druge-strpljen spašen


teško se oduperijeti tim testovima. ja sam na dan kad sam radila test (9dnt) u zadnjem postupku imala dogovor sa dragim da nećemo raditi test. i otišli na kavu pa krenuli na ručak kod njegovih i samo svratili doma po nešto i nisam izdržala. dok me dragi čekao u autu ja odlučila potajice napraviti test, bio mi je "dogovor" u glavi ako bude + super, ako bude - popit ću tabletu za smirenje, dragom neću ništa reći i otići ću na ručak. znala sam da je dosta rano za testić, ali teško je izdržati.

nemoj sutra ponavljati test... odi napravi betu prekosutra.. na 11dnt ako ima nešto mora se pokazati.

----------


## leeloo77

Ma znam i ja da je rano ali kako sam vidjela da si i ti radila 9 dnt pa reko ajde da probam. Neću više raditi test a betu tek za tjedan dana ako prije ne dobijem m. Neću raditi betu tako rano jer i ako je pozitivna opet će biti niska pa ću morati ponavaljati. Ovako beta dan -dva prije nego je rekla dr i to je to. Ako će biti  ok brojka nakon toga samo UZV za 10-ak dana. Ovo ostalo je ,bar meni,  mrcvarenje i trošenje love. Sorry ali baš sam ljuta na sebe što se "ne slušam" nego radim protiv toga kako se osjećam...znam glupavo zvuči.. U svakom slučaju još nema predaje  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> Ma znam i ja da je rano ali kako sam vidjela da si i ti radila 9 dnt pa reko ajde da probam.



jedna je forumašica imala + na 6dnt pa sam tak i ja u prvom postupku radila test 6dnt  :Grin:  a bome i u drugom.
ne valja gledati druge, treba slijediti svoje osjećaje.
a samo da spomenem da je ta forumašica kasnije napisala da nosi trojke....

----------


## Biljka

leeloo77 i ja sa svaki put rekla sebi da necu prepano  piškiti po testu i svaki put sa to uradila. Nestrpljenje. Meni test 13 dpt nije pokazao dve crte a bila sam trudna samo je beta krenula nisko. Zato u PF kazu da se beta radi 16 dpt  :Smile:  
A saljem vam dva linka koja objasnjavaju detaljno ono o cemu sa pisala
http://www.expert-reviews.com/doi/pd...17434440.6.1.1
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2729856/

----------


## kismet

*pretorija*, puno sreće želim, da što prije reguliraš ciklus s ovom terapijom i kreneš po bracu i/ili seku  :Smile: 
*biljka*, dobrodošla i da nam uskoro popraviš potpis s jednim tickerom...
*leeloo*, ne krivi se, da sam mogla - radila bih test 3dnt koliko sam šizila...ili pričekaj 11-12 dnt ili betu, ništa još nije izgubljeno, držim fige i mislim na tebe!
*BB*, "gimnastičarka" je super, i ja se, kao i tvoj dragi nadam rozom proljeću kod vas...

*sejla*, pa gdje bi te ženo potjerale, ti nam sa svojim preslatkim slikicama i infom o Emi osvježiš i dan i forum, volimo čuti lijepe vijesti, i o gugutanju, kilaži, dojenju, samo ti piši, ja upijam, puse objema!

Svima  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## MajaPOP

Da javim i ovdje: moja beta 15dpt 683,5  :Smile: 
Tuznicama saljem zagrljaj VELIKI!!! Glavu gore i uporno naprijed...

----------


## kismet

> Da javim i ovdje: moja beta 15dpt 683,5 
> Tuznicama saljem zagrljaj VELIKI!!! Glavu gore i uporno naprijed...


Čestitam i ovdje  :Very Happy:

----------


## leeloo77

čestitam maja, lijepa beta! :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

*sejla* bravo za malu Emu  :Heart:  svaki put imaš sve ljepši i ljepši avatar

*MajaPOP*  :Klap:  Bravo... baš su mi super te lijepe češke FET bete 

*Leeloo* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Betu

petrolija, Biljka, đurđa76, valiana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

 :Kiss:  za moje praške trudnice mare, kismet i pipi73

i poseban pozdrav za jednu koja čita a ne piše (OKNP)  :durise:

----------


## mare41

iksam bbellu
sejla, gust vas je citati i gledati

----------


## pretorija

Hvala svima na lijepim zeljama jedva cekam da se ustabilim sa ciklusom pa put Praga
 da nisam tako daleko povela bi i mog sincica da vidi taj prekrasni grad ali nis i ovaj put cu sama pa ako bude srece jednom cemo ga posjetit u velikom broju :Yes: 

Sejla drago mi je da dobro reagiras na Treseq ali ti si mlada cura ja sam malo starija koka pa sve malo teze ide :Wink:

----------


## prag

ej pretorija, imala sam slično iskustvo kao i ti prije 1. postupka. menzese nisam imala 1,5g i dr Mardešić mi je uključio triseq. međutim nikako se nisu ustabili ciklusi, dobila bih 15 dan, 23 dan isl..međutim to uopće nije bilo bitno, dr mi je uključio estrofem ( doduše morala sam uzimati jaču dozu 10 mg ) i endometrij je bio super a i postupak uspio. dakle, mislim da ne moraš čekati da se ciklusi ustabile, bitno je da dobiješ bar jedan menzes i onda možeš od 1 dana kreniti s estrofemom..provjeri s dr Lazarovskom ali meni je bar tako bilo...sretno...p.s. i ja idem opet, čekam rješenje...

----------


## pretorija

Prag za uspjesan FET :Klap: 
hvala za savjet sad mi je lakse kad znam da se i drugima dogadalo vidicu ovaj mjesec sta ce bit sa novom terapijom.
koliko ti imas pigvincica? :Zaljubljen:

----------


## prag

hvala pretorija! mi imamo čak 9 kom. pa se nadam bar jednom bebaču od tih 9 pingvina  :Smile: )  najbolje da se javiš dr Lazarovski pa ako ti potvrdi ono što sam već rekla onda možeš odmah planirati put u Prag  :Smile:  sretno!!!

----------


## miny

Cure, jedno  pitanje..        Decapeptyl    ide  subkutano   i  u   jel bitno  da je  svaki dan  u  isto vrijme ..  ??  hvala na pomoći

..

----------


## valiana

Bokić drage trudnice i one koje če to tek postati! :Very Happy: Mi se vratili iz Praga kao i uvijek oduševljeni sa svime tam viđenim.Fet mi je bio u četvrtak a betu vadim 25.5,uf tko če to dočekati!!! :Smile: Sretno cure i da nam svima Prag donese punooo sreće.

----------


## mare41

miny, da pod kozu, otprilike u isto vrijeme, plus minus ajmo reci sat vremena

----------


## miny

> miny, da pod kozu, otprilike u isto vrijeme, plus minus ajmo reci sat vremena


Hvala  ti  draga!

----------


## MajaPOP

> Bokić drage trudnice i one koje če to tek postati!Mi se vratili iz Praga kao i uvijek oduševljeni sa svime tam viđenim.Fet mi je bio u četvrtak a betu vadim 25.5,uf tko če to dočekati!!!Sretno cure i da nam svima Prag donese punooo sreće.


Valiana, drzim  :fige:  jako!

----------


## kismet

> Valiana, drzim  jako!


Veliki x!
__________________________________________________  ____

Majo, neke krasne bete si nanizala u potpisu  :Wink: 
Čekamo vijesti s uvz-a za kojih tjedan dana?

----------


## MajaPOP

Kismet, na uzv sam u cetvrtak  :Smile: 
Bice sve dobro ovaj put, MORA!!!  :fige:

----------


## MajaPOP

Jel ima neki topic gdje se ceka uzv i prica o simptomima i sl?  :psiholog:   :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> Jel ima neki topic gdje se ceka uzv i prica o simptomima i sl?


pusti simptome, moji pravi su počeli iza 7tt. 
najveći simptom ti je u potpisu, ostali će doći i vjeruj mi i jedva češ čekati da prođu (mučnine  :Evil or Very Mad:  ili odlazak po 100 na toalet u sat vremena)
kad je uzv?

----------


## MajaPOP

Cetvrtak, tad cu biti 5+5 pa ne znam sto tad uopce mozemo vidjet? Probably gestacijsku?

Jel taj tvoj hematom otisao ca konacno, kako ste sad?

----------


## Bluebella

> Cetvrtak, tad cu biti 5+5 pa ne znam sto tad uopce mozemo vidjet? Probably gestacijsku?
> 
> Jel taj tvoj hematom otisao ca konacno, kako ste sad?


možda već i srce tada prokuca, a da si pomakneš uzv za 6tt? jel ti to dugo čekati? tada bi sigurno trebala biti srčana reakcija.

hematom je još uvijek tu, u petak navečer sam opet prokrvarila, smeđa krv... prvo sam se uplašila pa me doktor smirio. 
otići ću slijedeći tjedan opet na uzv da vidim šta se dešava. mislim da je sa bebom sve u redu. na zadnjem uzv je hopsala po tom hematomu jer joj je pod nogicama bio, pa pretpostavljam da ga je stisnula sad i da se cijedi sad polako.

----------


## sejla

Majo bit će simptoma, samo polako, meni počeli dva dana prije prvog uzv-a, ali svaka od nas je priča za sebe....Na 6+2 mi se vidjela gestacijska i žumančana, ali ne i plod, pa je dr otpisao trudnoću (dijagnoza blighted ovum susp.). Nakon dva dana ponovila uzv, i tako se sa 6+4 vidio inicijalni embrionalni odjek 1.5mm, a nakon tjedan dana i otkucaji mog hrabrog srčeka  :Heart:  

Bluebella draga čuvaj nam se, bit će to sve dobro na kraju, bravo za malu živahnu mrvu iz avatara  :Heart: 

prag ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za bracu ili seku male Marijice  :Zaljubljen: 

leeloo, kako si? ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 

pipi, kismet, mare, miny, pretorija, luc  :Kiss:

----------


## MajaPOP

Drage moje  :Smile: 
Ma simptoma ima, ali vj. to tako sporo ide sada dok ne vidim trbuh. s pocetka mi se ucinilo da su cice rasle broj dnevno, a od ove 3. bete sve se nekako smanjilo...ili sam se prosto privikla (kazu-na dobro se covik lako navikne)  :Smile: 
Vidjecu jos za uzv, citala sam da i nisu tako bezazleni, posebno ovi vaginalni pa nisam pametna, ali imam super MPOvca pa cu ga slijediti...
Veliki kiss i hug svim prazankama i prazanima i PUNO srece onima sto cekaju da azuriraju potpis!

----------


## Bluebella

> Drage moje 
> Ma simptoma ima, ali vj. to tako sporo ide sada dok ne vidim trbuh. s pocetka mi se ucinilo da su cice rasle broj dnevno, a od ove 3. bete sve se nekako smanjilo...ili sam se prosto privikla (kazu-na dobro se covik lako navikne) 
> Vidjecu jos za uzv, citala sam da i nisu tako bezazleni, posebno ovi vaginalni pa nisam pametna, ali imam super MPOvca pa cu ga slijediti...
> Veliki kiss i hug svim prazankama i prazanima i PUNO srece onima sto cekaju da azuriraju potpis!


nisu bezazleni, ali evo ja ovaj brojim 10tt i od 5tt sam svaki tjedan na uzv. planirali smo idući tjedan preskočiti, ali ne ide nas baš  :Unsure: 
veli doktor da ćemo sad preko trbuha raditi uzv. idem u utorak.
kod kojeg si doktora?

sejla.. opet novi avatar  :Zaljubljen:  prekrasna ti je mala princeza

cure u postupku ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*Leeloo* ima šta novo?

----------


## leeloo77

Tu sam ja, tu sam... Čitam ali ne pišem jer nemam kaj. Nisam ponovo radila test a  sutra vjerojatno idem vaditi krv (13. dnt). Dobra stvar je što mi je danas 4 tjedna od zadnje m a ja nisam dobila pa si nekak kontam da je to super  :Smile: . Sutra bum pametnija  :Wink:

----------


## Bluebella

> Tu sam ja, tu sam... Čitam ali ne pišem jer nemam kaj. Nisam ponovo radila test a  sutra vjerojatno idem vaditi krv (13. dnt). Dobra stvar je što mi je danas 4 tjedna od zadnje m a ja nisam dobila pa si nekak kontam da je to super . Sutra bum pametnija


Leeloo  :Heart:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sutra  :fige:

----------


## mare41

svi volimo gledat kako sejlina ljepotica raste
majo, ne boj se uzv, ne bi nas doktori slavi tako cesto da su stetni
leeloo, navijamo!
valiana, drzim fige

----------


## kismet

*leeloo*, od srca ti želim ogromnu betu i urednu trudnoću, držim fige!
*valiana*, držimo fige za plusić/betu, što već prvo padne...
*bluebella*, mislim da si u ovih pet tjedana iskidala živce, ali ide to pomalo svome kraju, nek se resorbira/iscuri ostatak pa ćeš ti pomalo u šetnjice sa svojom gimnastičarkom ( ja sam nekako uvjerena da je pišuljica  :Grin: )...
*miny*, nek ovo bude zadnji i dobitni postupak, držim fige!
putovalice naše, *pretorija i prag*  - da opet upali iz prve braco i/ili seka...

*sejla*, Ema je pre-predivna, milina ju je gledati i čitati s koliko ljubavi i topline pišeš o svojoj princezi, svim našim curama koje se još bore želim da upoznaju taj osjećaj...

*MajoPOP*- ja sam šizila kad su mi rekli da ne brinem o simptomima, a di nećemo kad smo i ovako isprepadane i sve osluškujemo...bete su ti super, pravo školske, prerano je za ikakve konkretne simptome, eto, ja do bolova u zdjelici i križima iza 9 tt (jer konstantno visim na kompu na poslu, a radila sam poslije et-a) nisam ni osjetila trudnoću, mučnine se nikad nisu javile, cice 0 bodova - zabolile su me jedan dan, iza 3. bete i noću prestale, odmah me ulovila panika...bole me tek sada, u 23/4 tt i tek sad neprestano piškim, a u početku ništa...sad je jedino uvz pravi pokazatelj situacije, ne sumnjam da je kod tebe sve super  :Smile: 

*mare*, pusa tebi i tvojim princezama!

----------


## valiana

Cure hvala vam.... :Very Happy:  uz vas če mi i 25.5  brže doć.Ovaj put nemaaaaaaaaaaa testova  :Laughing: moš si mislit ha ha lako danas to pišem kad je tek 5.dan :Laughing: .Trudnice čuvajt se i nek vas svi maze i paze zaslužile ste!

----------


## mare41

kismet, sve si lijepo popisala!
maja, cekamo uzv, nisam ni ja imala nekih simptoma, ni mucnina i to me bas veselilo  :Smile:

----------


## anaši1507

pozdrav cure, molim vas kontakt mail adrese ili telefona za PRONATAL KLINIKU

hvala vam

----------


## meki

> Da javim i ovdje: moja beta 15dpt 683,5 
> Tuznicama saljem zagrljaj VELIKI!!! Glavu gore i uporno naprijed...


MajaPOP ČESTITAAAM!!!!
Svima ostalima želim puno sreće i da sa uspješnim postupcima popravimo ovaj jadni natalitet u Hrvatskoj..... :Grin: 
Molim cure koje su uzimale Decapeptyl 0,1mg i ako ima neko da je koristio Clexane ili Fraxiparine 0,3mg inj.(za Trombofiliju) da mi kaže dali imamo pravo tražiti povrat novca od HZZO-a????pozzz
*sejla* i ja bih ovakav bonbončić kao na tvom avataru.. :Klap:

----------


## sejla

anaši, mail je pronatal@pronatal.cz, kontakt osobe su Marina Mišković i Ksenija Medved, piši nam novosti i sretno  :Smile: 

valiana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 

meki draga  :Shy kiss:  sretno u planiranju i da čim prije dođeš i ti do svog bombončeka  :Zaljubljen: 

hvala cure, ljubim vas sve  :Love:

----------


## anaši1507

[QUOTE=sejla;2410501]anaši, mail je pronatal@pronatal.cz, kontakt osobe su Marina Mišković i Ksenija Medved, piši nam novosti i sretno  :Smile: 

Draga sejla, hval ti puno, samo mi reci koja od odve dvije gđe su za hrvatsku i koji je baš njihov mail??

----------


## leeloo77

cure skoro dobila infarkt kad sam dobila nalaz...
beta 3122 !!!!   jel to normalno??!!  13 dnt?

----------


## sejla

Obje su zadužene za Hrvatsku i pričaju hrvatski, tako da nemaš brige za to. Odgovaraju naizmjenično na taj službeni mail, kako je koja zadužena, nema baš njihovog (bar ja neznam za njega). Meni su u dosadašnjoj komunikaciji odgovarale jako brzo.  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

*leeloo*, jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeej! Ma blizići  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Klap:   :Heart:

----------


## Bluebella

> cure skoro dobila infarkt kad sam dobila nalaz...
> beta 3122 !!!!   jel to normalno??!!  13 dnt?



*Leeloo* čestitam  :Klap:  prekrasna beta  :Very Happy: 
to bi mogli biti blizići .....  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## kismet

leeloo, zaželila sam ti ogrooomnu betu jučer i vidi sad - 3122!!!!!!!! Jeeeeeeeeej  :Very Happy: , a jesam ti rekla nakon zbrda-zdola postupka, 2 stanice nad kojima si strepila, mora suza....mora doći sunce! Divno, jedva čekam vijesti s uvz-a!
P.S. Moja beta 12 dnt 2x3d je bila 191,3, tvoja miriši na gemine....

----------


## leeloo77

evo šok malo popušta ... fakat je ogromna ß... sad čekam UZV za nekih 10- 12 dana pa da vidimo što ima   :Smile: .  a smješno je bilo kad mi je teta u labosu vadila krv a ja joj kažem da smiksa neku veliku brojku tak da nema zezancije i ona kaže " nema problema "   :Laughing:

----------


## Bluebella

ovo proljeće je baš veselo na češkom pdf-u  :Heart:  divno  :Klap: 

još čekamo *valianu* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

p.s. vidiš *leeloo* tebi je 9dnt test bio negativan a tako lijepa beta, dok je kod mene bio + a beta puuunoo niža od tvoje na 13dnt.

----------


## kismet

> evo šok malo popušta ... fakat je ogromna ß... sad čekam UZV za nekih 10- 12 dana pa da vidimo što ima  .  a smješno je bilo kad mi je teta u labosu vadila krv a ja joj kažem da smiksa neku veliku brojku tak da nema zezancije i ona kaže " nema problema "


Želim ti od srca da zadnji potpis bude datum rođenja, tamo negdje sredinom siječnja (ako me matematika dobro služi) i da se u avataru guraju dva para bucmastih obraščića  :Smile: 
Prediiivneee vijesti, proljeće je praško, definitivno...

----------


## sejla

Draga leeloo, biraj između tri moguće opcije: dve curke, dva dečka il curka i dečko  :Laughing:  Navijamo za uzv, puno sreće ~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## meki

*leeloo* ooooooooo supač!!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bluebella

na godinu cijeli praški forum je na porodiljnom... već vidim kavice na bundeku sa kolicima  :Yes:

----------


## lberc

Leeloo,prekrasna beta,čestitam!

----------


## mare41

leeloo, od srca duplo cestitam i jedva cekam uzv

----------


## kismet

> na godinu cijeli praški forum je na porodiljnom... već vidim kavice na bundeku sa kolicima


šmrc, a ja nisam u metropoli, sama sam na bolovanju/porodiljnom, zavidim vam cure  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> šmrc, a ja nisam u metropoli, sama sam na bolovanju/porodiljnom, zavidim vam cure


dođemo mi kod tebe  :Smile:  gdje si?

----------


## luc

Beta ti je strasna! Cestitke i od nas!

----------


## kismet

> dođemo mi kod tebe  gdje si?


Rijeka, pa da šećemo lungo mare  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> Rijeka, pa da šećemo lungo mare


Lungo mare će mi biti prvi izlet kad se ovi hematomi povuku  :Smile:  jedva čekam!!

lako se mi curke spakiramo i dodjemo na riječku špicu na kavu  :Yes:

----------


## leeloo77

curke hvala vam puno !  baš sam se raspekmezila  :Smile:

----------


## kismet

> Lungo mare će mi biti prvi izlet kad se ovi hematomi povuku  jedva čekam!!
> 
> lako se mi curke spakiramo i dodjemo na riječku špicu na kavu


super, veselim se, pusa svima  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## mare41

tek da se zna-moj najdrazi i ja otisli u rijeku samo zbog rijecke kave, a i rijecanke cesto dodju u zg
leeloo, koliko su stari embriji da usporedim sa svojom betom iako je ziher da su oba tu

----------


## leeloo77

> tek da se zna-moj najdrazi i ja otisli u rijeku samo zbog rijecke kave, a i rijecanke cesto dodju u zg
> leeloo, koliko su stari embriji da usporedim sa svojom betom iako je ziher da su oba tu


4 dana...

----------


## bmaric

leeloo77, čestitam od  :Heart:  na beti!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kiki30

leeloo,predivna beta!!! čestitam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## pipi73

Samo preletih malo...jos uvjek radim...i vidim divne novosti...leeloo zeno draga...a ja mislila moja beta ogromna...a tvoja 2x veca...sve najljepse vam zelim.....skolsku trudnocu...divno zdravlje....jedva cekam vjesti sa uz...

Pisem vam vise cim malo nahvatam vremena....veliki poljubac svima

----------


## MajaPOP

> cure skoro dobila infarkt kad sam dobila nalaz...
> beta 3122 !!!!   jel to normalno??!!  13 dnt?


Cestitaaaaaam! To su gemini 100%!!!

----------


## bubekica

Leeloo prekrasna vijest! Ne znam zasto, al ove ceske trudnoce su mi  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Bluebella

> Leeloo prekrasna vijest! Ne znam zasto, al ove ceske trudnoce su mi


možda i ti potajno planiraš/razmišljaš o posjetu tom divnom gradu  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

> možda i ti potajno planiraš/razmišljaš o posjetu tom divnom gradu


Turisticki svakako, a za mpo - ipak se nadam da nece biti potrebno  :Wink:

----------


## sejla

Jako sam sretna pa moram objaviti još jednu prašku blizanačku betu  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

bubekica, od srca ti želim uspjeh ovdje čim prije, ali uvijek ostaje i nada u naš čudesni Prag, za rezervu  :Wink:   :Shy kiss:

----------


## makajica

Leeloo i ja se pridružujem čestitkama, od srca !!  :Wink:  :Heart:

----------


## TrudyC

Čestitike Leeloo - pun forum čuda  :Yes:

----------


## kismet

Ajme BB, avatar ti je svaki put sve ljepši  :Zaljubljen: , gimnastičarka raste...

----------


## Bluebella

> Ajme BB, avatar ti je svaki put sve ljepši , gimnastičarka raste...


baš raste i neda se. svašta je preživjela. smrzavanje, odmrzavanje nakon 9mj, izljev jednog hematoma, pa drugog, visila je na komadu endometija... ali i dalje se neda  :Zaljubljen: 
prava hrabra bebica.....

----------


## kismet

> baš raste i neda se. svašta je preživjela. smrzavanje, odmrzavanje nakon 9mj, izljev jednog hematoma, pa drugog, visila je na komadu endometija... ali i dalje se neda 
> prava hrabra bebica.....


Ma žensko, ziher  :Laughing: , to samo mi žene možemo sve pregrmiti (ajme ako je dečkić, a mi oplele po curki, ali nekako sumnjam, to je gimnastičarka i gotovo )

----------


## Bluebella

> Ma žensko, ziher , to samo mi žene možemo sve pregrmiti (ajme ako je dečkić, a mi oplele po curki, ali nekako sumnjam, to je gimnastičarka i gotovo )


sve sam cimala doktora da malo škicne među noge bebici ima li kakvo "zrno kave"..... al on snimio pupčanu vrpcu pa rekao da se vidi mali pišo...  MD samo problijedio  :Laughing:

----------


## leeloo77

bb prekrasna slikica   :Smile:

----------


## tikica_69

oho, imamo nove trudnice  :Very Happy: čestitam cure i neka vam bude školski do kraja  :Klap:

----------


## valiana

Uf kako vrijeme sporo prolaziiiii :Smile: još tjedan dana do beteeee :Raspa: Cure držite se i želim nam svima sretne ishode! :Smile:

----------


## bmaric

*valiana*, drži se ti još tjedan dana i javi nam se s lijepim vijestima  :Smile:

----------


## Lana77

Bila sam u Pragu,u PFC bolnici,betu radim 29.5.ali ne znam kako cu docekati,dani sporo prolaze,pa hocu samo da napisem koliko sam odusevljena i zadovoljna bolnicom,dr Sonjom i ostalima zaposlenim u PFC.Tako su svi ljubazni,prijatni,a posebno dr Sonja daje takvu pozitivnu snagu,energiju da se nadamo i ocekujemo da ce sve biti u redu.Da li je neko od vas radio prije bete test,da li ga treba prije raditi,da li je neko nesto osecao,ja bas nista,pa cesto razmisljam da li ima moje bebe? Svaki savet i iskustvo ce mi koristiti u ovom iscekivanju bete,a svim trudnicama zelim sve naj,naj,od srca. :Smile:

----------


## valiana

> Bila sam u Pragu,u PFC bolnici,betu radim 29.5.ali ne znam kako cu docekati,dani sporo prolaze,pa hocu samo da napisem koliko sam odusevljena i zadovoljna bolnicom,dr Sonjom i ostalima zaposlenim u PFC.Tako su svi ljubazni,prijatni,a posebno dr Sonja daje takvu pozitivnu snagu,energiju da se nadamo i ocekujemo da ce sve biti u redu.Da li je neko od vas radio prije bete test,da li ga treba prije raditi,da li je neko nesto osecao,ja bas nista,pa cesto razmisljam da li ima moje bebe? Svaki savet i iskustvo ce mi koristiti u ovom iscekivanju bete,a svim trudnicama zelim sve naj,naj,od srca.


Potpisujem sve što si napisala u vezi PFC tamo sam se osječala kao čovjek a neki predmet na traci!Meni je ovo sad drugi pokušaj a prošli nisam izdržala do bete pa sam napravila test 10.dan i bio je negativan kao i beta.Ovaj put vadim betu 27.5 i neču radit nikakve testove već se jednostavno opustit pa što bude bit če! :Very Happy: .Prošli put sam se osječala više trudno nego sada pa nije uspjelo zato više ne pokušavam razmišljat o simptomima več onak kak se osječam sada.Moramo biti samo strpljive i sve čemo jednom uskoro :Smile: biti sretne mame!Držite se i budite hrabre. :Smile:

----------


## Lana77

Meni je treci,ali u PFC bolnici prvi. A i ja sam razmisljala da ne radim test,nego da cekam betu,pa sta bude.A svaki put sam se osecala drugacije,tako da ne znam,niti osecam sta ce biti.Samo je jako tesko prolaziti kroz sve ovo.Vilijana,zelim ti uspeh,kao sto zelim sebi,nadati se moram da ce biti sve ok. :Smile:

----------


## MajaPOP

Drage nove curke, prazanke, sretno!
Drage trudnjace, moram pisati i ovdje...Znam da je o simptomima suludo govoriti, ali sta ciniti do cekanja ultrazvuka na kojem treba da se vidi/cujensrce? Ja tako-jedan dan stomak se rasteze, drugi dan bole me cice, ali ponekad ne osjecam nista ili cak, gora verzija (kao zadnja dva dana) kao da cu svaki cas procuriti i kao da ke onako podmuklo boli stomak.... Uf, bas me to nasekira, odmah padnem za raspolozenjem i isla bi betu vadit ili radit ultrazvuk (u srijedu imam zakazan, na 6+4)...
Mucnine-jako malo i jako rijetko, ostalo nista...
Sta vi kazete? Zar ne bi sa povecanjem bete i vremenom trebalo sve da bude izrazenije/intenzivnije i sl?

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

majo molim te smiri hormone, neko ima mucnine, a neko ne moze docekati UZV:- :Very Happy: 
pa nema dvije iste trudnoce, ni kod iste zene
malo se opusti i uzivaj
pozdrav i cestitke svim trudnicama

----------


## kismet

> Bila sam u Pragu,u PFC bolnici,betu radim 29.5.ali ne znam kako cu docekati,dani sporo prolaze,pa hocu samo da napisem koliko sam odusevljena i zadovoljna bolnicom,dr Sonjom i ostalima zaposlenim u PFC.Tako su svi ljubazni,prijatni,a posebno dr Sonja daje takvu pozitivnu snagu,energiju da se nadamo i ocekujemo da ce sve biti u redu.Da li je neko od vas radio prije bete test,da li ga treba prije raditi,da li je neko nesto osecao,ja bas nista,pa cesto razmisljam da li ima moje bebe? Svaki savet i iskustvo ce mi koristiti u ovom iscekivanju bete,a svim trudnicama zelim sve naj,naj,od srca.


Lana, ja sam pišnula test 7 dana prije službene bete, dakle 11 dnt 3dnevnih embrija, ne mogu ja to dočekati, rođena sam nestrpljiva  :Laughing: 
Ako su blastice, možeš i 9 dnt početi s piš-piš metodom  :Smile: 
Poslije sam 3x vadila betu (12, 14 i 16 dnt), uvz sam imala cca 26-7 dnt i čulo se  :Heart:  na 6+2 tt
Želim ti isto, od srca!

----------


## kismet

> Drage nove curke, prazanke, sretno!
> Drage trudnjace, moram pisati i ovdje...Znam da je o simptomima suludo govoriti, ali sta ciniti do cekanja ultrazvuka na kojem treba da se vidi/cujensrce? Ja tako-jedan dan stomak se rasteze, drugi dan bole me cice, ali ponekad ne osjecam nista ili cak, gora verzija (kao zadnja dva dana) kao da cu svaki cas procuriti i kao da ke onako podmuklo boli stomak.... Uf, bas me to nasekira, odmah padnem za raspolozenjem i isla bi betu vadit ili radit ultrazvuk (u srijedu imam zakazan, na 6+4)...
> Mucnine-jako malo i jako rijetko, ostalo nista...
> Sta vi kazete? Zar ne bi sa povecanjem bete i vremenom trebalo sve da bude izrazenije/intenzivnije i sl?


Majo, bez brige, sve nas muči isto- ja sam otplakala postupak jer me toliko bolilo, pravi pms grčevi, naduta, cice bezbolne ispuhane, samo sam čekala da vještica krene - a ja trudna  :Smile: 
Onda sam šizila sa betama (premda su bile školske) pa sa nedostatkom simptoma - cice me bole od cca 15 tt, prije ništa, piškila nisam, pms bol isto povremeno, kao da nisam trudna, tek u drugom trimestru osjetim promjene, a muka mi nije došla nikada, jedem ko mećava  :Laughing: 
Zapravo većina trudnica nema ili ima slabo izražene simptome, puno njih kaže da im trbuh ne raste, ne bi znale da su trudne; jake mučnine, vrtoglavice, bolnost prsa i ini simptomi se ne javljaju u takvom intezitetu kakav mi očekujemo...
Tvoje bete su školske, krvarenja i jakih bolova nema i u srijedu čekamo da nam javiš jedno srčeko!

----------


## kismet

*Valiana*, sretno 27.05., čekamo trocifrenu beturinu!

----------


## valiana

Ha ha nadam se da neču prekinuti ovaj lijepi niz sretnih vijesti!Odustala sam od testa i preispitivanja simptoma nego fino uživam i svi me maze i paze pa čemu prekidati ovako lijepo uživanje! :Very Happy: .Cure držite se i sretnooo

----------


## zelimo_bebu

Al će ovdje biti ČEŠKE djece  :Smile:  ....  :Kiss:  svim budućim mamama ....

----------


## leeloo77

Meni je danas mislim 21 dnt i planiram na UZV za ca 5-6 dana. Prestala sam uopće sa razmišljanjima  i uspoređivanjima simptoma. Ja sam u svojoj glavi trudna sa 2 bebice i tog se flma držim  :Grin: .  Onaj test koji sam radila 9 dnt (negativan) mi je bio dobra škola. Čemu se mučiti ? Vrijeme će sve pokazati tako da sad samo laganini do prvog pregleda...sad sam jedino u dilemi između 2 doktora kod kojih bi išla. Danas moram odlučiti jer si moram napokon rezervirati termin. Betu ponovo nisam vadila. Čak mi ni iz Praga nisu rekli da ponovim.  Eto takav je moj pogled na ovo stanje   :Smile: .
Čekalicama bete držim fige !

----------


## Bluebella

> Meni je danas mislim 21 dnt i planiram na UZV za ca 5-6 dana. Prestala sam uopće sa razmišljanjima  i uspoređivanjima simptoma. Ja sam u svojoj glavi trudna sa 2 bebice i tog se flma držim .  Onaj test koji sam radila 9 dnt (negativan) mi je bio dobra škola. Čemu se mučiti ? Vrijeme će sve pokazati tako da sad samo laganini do prvog pregleda...sad sam jedino u dilemi između 2 doktora kod kojih bi išla. Danas moram odlučiti jer si moram napokon rezervirati termin. Betu ponovo nisam vadila. Čak mi ni iz Praga nisu rekli da ponovim.  Eto takav je moj pogled na ovo stanje  .
> Čekalicama bete držim fige !


Bravo  :Klap: 
ja sam dvije bete vadila... čim sam vidjela da se dubpla ...to je to... do uzv  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

tak i ja-dvije bete i bez sekiranja, i bez simptoma
lilu, pretvori dnt u tjedne trudnoce, ne brojis vise dnt :Smile:

----------


## leeloo77

he he Mare..čekam srčeko/a  pa da se onda "opustim"   :Smile: .  Evo upravo se naručila za UZV 28.5. Jedva čekam !

----------


## leeloo77

5 2/7   :Smile:     ( kaže Harni )

----------


## prag

znate li je li FET obavezno odobrava HZZ ili...ja čekam rješenje 2 mj taman..iako su tražili dopunu pečata ali i to sam poslala ima mjesec..možda nije krenilo u proceduru bez pečata ali opet..zar im je toliko potrebno..mislila sam da je to pro forme..nije 1.put ET..

----------


## Lana77

Meni je dr S.rekla da uradim betu 16 dnt,a vracen mi je samo 1 embrion,pa cesto preispitujem sebe o simptomima kako bih dala sebi bar malo nade da ce beta biti pozitivna,ali od simptoma nista posebno,osim sto me bole cice.Da li neko od vas koristi neku terapiju posle transfera,ja koristim Prednison,Acidum folicum i Utrogestan?

----------


## bmaric

prag, da, moraš čekati novo rješenje, jer bez toga ti hzzo ne snosi trošak postupka.
ako si predavala za obnovu rješenja, tj. ako si nakon neuspjelog postupka išta obnoviti rješenje, onda bi ti trebalo stići svaki dan. ali ako si nakon dužeg vremena slala zahtjev sa svim nalazima, onda ti je kao i kod prvog zahtjeva - čekaš i čekaš i čekaš (oko 2 mj). a zahtjev ide u obradu tek kada je sve kompletirano, tj. kada im je stigao pečatiran.
sretno!!!

----------


## valiana

> prag, da, moraš čekati novo rješenje, jer bez toga ti hzzo ne snosi trošak postupka.
> ako si predavala za obnovu rješenja, tj. ako si nakon neuspjelog postupka išta obnoviti rješenje, onda bi ti trebalo stići svaki dan. ali ako si nakon dužeg vremena slala zahtjev sa svim nalazima, onda ti je kao i kod prvog zahtjeva - čekaš i čekaš i čekaš (oko 2 mj). a zahtjev ide u obradu tek kada je sve kompletirano, tj. kada im je stigao pečatiran.
> sretno!!!


Potpisujem!Jer ja sam sad išla na FET nakon neuspjlog postupka čekala sam oko 3tjedna.Sretnoooo

----------


## sejla

Lana, sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
valiana draga, još malo pa ogromnu betu na sunce  :Wink: 
leeloo i majo, za uzv ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
prag, nadam se da će čim prije rješenje
trudnice drage,  :Love:

----------


## Lana77

Hvala sejla!  :Smile:

----------


## kismet

> he he Mare..čekam srčeko/a  pa da se onda "opustim"  .  Evo upravo se naručila za UZV 28.5. Jedva čekam !


javi nam odmah brojčano stanje, jel kucka jedno ili dva  :Heart: 
sretno!

----------


## kismet

> Meni je dr S.rekla da uradim betu 16 dnt,a vracen mi je samo 1 embrion,pa cesto preispitujem sebe o simptomima kako bih dala sebi bar malo nade da ce beta biti pozitivna,ali od simptoma nista posebno,osim sto me bole cice.Da li neko od vas koristi neku terapiju posle transfera,ja koristim Prednison,Acidum folicum i Utrogestan?


pila sam prednison 5mg, aspirin 100 i crinone gel (isto što i utrogestan, progesteronski gel)

----------


## leeloo77

hvala kismet   :Smile: 

meni je terapija 2,5 mg prednisona, aspirin 100, magnezij, folna i utrići 3#2

----------


## mare41

ja prednison preskocila
pozdravlja krol sve, pitam ga kako je s curicom, a on veli-tek sad zivim, rastop

----------


## MajaPOP

Ja Utrogestan, Siofor, Prednizol, Aspirin 100, folnu kiselinu i MG... Naravno, nista napamet-sve po preporuci dr L

----------


## makajica

cure drage ! imam jedno pitanje, malo sam u panici ...
mene su iz HZZO a odbili u 4 mj. i trebam napraviti nadopunu zahtijeva sa nalazima endokrinologa, tj. nisu me defacto odbili već samo trebam dodatno mišljenje endokrinologa..
No sad ta moja borba sa rebrom traje od tada ( 2 mj.) I sad se bojim da će me opet vratiti sad su neki nalazi i stari pa sad neznam kakva je daljnja procedura u takvim slućajevima ? 
jer stvarno nemam više živaca raditi 5 puta istu pretragu ...
ima li netko sličnih iskustava možda ?  :Wink: 

Hvala !

----------


## bmaric

makajica, po HZZO-u nalazi ne bi smjeli biti stariji od 6 mj., ali mislim da se to odnosi na briseve i hormone, ali bilo je slučajeva gdje su prihvatili nalaze i starije od 6 mj.
najbolje ti je nazovi HZZO i pitaj ih, da ti se ne desi da ti opet vrate zahtjev zbog zastarjelih nalaza.

----------


## makajica

hvala bmaric  :Wink:

----------


## sejla

makajice, kako sada tsh, jel se snizio?
slažem se, nalazi trebaju biti friški....a ako te još i traže mišljenje endokrinologa, onda neka ti na nalaz napiše da s endokrinološke strane nema kontraindikacija za trudnoću (mene to tražili samo od kardiologa, nisu tražili mišljenje endokrinologa unatoč hashimotu, samo naravno nalaz gdje se to vidi.)
pusa  :Kiss:

----------


## valiana

Što se tiče hzzo to je bespoštedna borba stalno ili nešto traže ili su nalazi strari.Ja osobno sam ih otpilila i rekla ako mi budu platili sve odlaske u Zagreb tražili umjesto mene slobodne dane u firmi da ču sve to rado ponovo obaviti.I uvažili mi nalaze straije i od 6mj.Treba biti uporan a ponekad čak i bezobrazan da se dođe do njihovih papira! Sretno

----------


## makajica

Cure hvala !  :Wink: 
idemo u borbu nema druge  :Wink: 
javim rezultate  :Smile:

----------


## leeloo77

Cure imate kakav savjet?  Od ovih  utrogestana me sve tako dole svrbi da bi ponekad iskočila iz kože. Neke dane ok a nekad koma. Koliko primjećujem problem je samo izvana. Ne bi ih baš htjela piti jer ipak mislim da je bolje vaginalno. Na pregledu sam tek u utorak pa ću pitati dr. a za sad ako znate možda koje kreme se mogu koristiti u trudnoći za smirivanje tih tegoba?

----------


## kismet

> Cure imate kakav savjet?  Od ovih  utrogestana me sve tako dole svrbi da bi ponekad iskočila iz kože. Neke dane ok a nekad koma. Koliko primjećujem problem je samo izvana. Ne bi ih baš htjela piti jer ipak mislim da je bolje vaginalno. Na pregledu sam tek u utorak pa ću pitati dr. a za sad ako znate možda koje kreme se mogu koristiti u trudnoći za smirivanje tih tegoba?


ll, ja sam koristila crinone i isti problem; grozna reakcija izvana i iznutra gljivice plus ostaci gela, prala sam se kamilicom do 12 tt i onda tražila vaginalete, prije 12 tt ginekologica mi nije htjela ništa prepisati! A vidim i čitam da druge cure od početka koriste Canesten kremu i/ili vaginalete i sve ok, zovi svog gina i pitaj za recept i savjet ili pitaj u ljekarni smiješ li aplicirati tu kremu izvana u prvom trimestru (mislim da smiješ).
Sretno u utorak!

----------


## bubekica

leeloo, probaj promijeniti intimni gel, meni razni razlicito reagiraju s utricima/crinoneom.

----------


## leeloo77

tks cure...probat ću samo namočiti uložak u neki acidofil,acidosalus ili sl. tek toliko da vidim hoće li se smiriti za dan-dva. Mislim da nisu gljivice jer je unutra ok, samo vani svrbi...da budem slikovita   :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

meni su utrici jednom "pojeli" sluznicu vani i to tako da su mi se rane napravile. napisem ti na pp savjete da tu ne zachetavam.

----------


## MajaPOP

Drage moje Prazanke, evo da se javim i vama ovdje...Kod nas srca nema ni danas, cak ni embriona nema, vise se je vidi, gv i zumanjcana tu, beta pada...tuga, sve je gotovo, zar sam zasluzila sve ovo?!?! A ni obradovali se nismo, bojeci se da nesto ne ureknemo, a opet...  :Sad:  oni bolovi kao menstrualni, izostanak simptoma ipak moze znaciti lose, nema pravila, ali u mom slucaju to je svaki put pogubno. Iako, ovo je najduza trudnoca koju smo postigli. Pretuzni pozdrav od pretuzne mene i mm... Sretno svima!!! Cujemo se kad se malo opravim i dodjem sebi od soka ovoga...  :Sad:

----------


## Bluebella

Maja šaljem ti ovdje najveći hug  :Love:  stvarno mi je jako žao  :Sad:

----------


## leeloo77

joj maja strašno mi je žao..a tako dobar početak !  :Love:

----------


## kismet

Uh Majo, što reći, prošla sam sve to, znam da se strašno osjećate, ali ovo je ipak veliki korak naprijed, idući put će se baš sve kockice posložiti i biti će sve u najboljem redu, od srca ti želim da sve što brže i bezbolnije završi i da se oporaviš, šaljem veliki hug  :Love:

----------


## valiana

Evo cure moja beta je 1,20 i ovaj put niš.A sad okrečem opet novu stranicu idem dalje u borbu!

----------


## sejla

Drage valiana i majo, jako mi je žao  :Sad:  grlim, držte nam se  :Love: 

pusa krolovoj teodorici  :Heart:

----------


## bmaric

*valiana i maja*, žao mi je! držite se cure i samo hrabro naprijed!!!

----------


## kismet

> Evo cure moja beta je 1,20 i ovaj put niš.A sad okrečem opet novu stranicu idem dalje u borbu!


 :Love: , kapa dole za stav, puse!

----------


## Bluebella

*valiana* baš mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## kismet

*leeloo*, javi nam novosti s pregleda, kad pobrojite srčeka  :Smile:  Mislim na tebe!

l*ana77*, nije li beta danas?

----------


## leeloo77

valiana baš mi je žao  :Love: 

Mi smo sutra na pregledu i počinjem lagano imati žmarce u trbuhu. Do danas sam začudo bila poprilično kul . Javim novosti  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

*leeloo* sretno sutra i vrati nam se sa lijepim vijestima  :Smile: 



p.s. i ja sam sutra na pregledu (nisam bila čak dva tjedna)

----------


## kismet

> *leeloo* sretno sutra i vrati nam se sa lijepim vijestima 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. i ja sam sutra na pregledu (nisam bila čak dva tjedna)


Molimo izvještaj od gimnastičarke sutra  :Very Happy:

----------


## Bluebella

> Molimo izvještaj od gimnastičarke sutra


već sam unaprijed žicala doktora da virne među noge  :Smile:  pa da više potvrdimo tu gimnastičarku.

babske priče vele da žene koje se proljepšaju u trudnoći nose dečka, a one koje nosu curicu se poružne... ja sam definitivno u drugoj skupini  :Laughing:

----------


## meki

*Maja*,*valiana* žao mi je.. :Crying or Very sad: ..uvijek se rastužim kad čujem za neuspjehe mojih suborki..ali cure glavu gore,vjerujte u sebe i u nove uspjehe...pozzz :Taps:

----------


## valiana

Evo mene cure u papirologiji pa vas molim ak je koja u zadnje vrijeme predavala zahtjev na hzzo ak su nekaj novoga izmislili da ne gubim vrijeme čekajuči a nekaj fali!Idem na IVF ICSI-pgd.Pa ak je koji novitet molim vas da mi pomognete.Hvala

----------


## Bluebella

Uzv obavljen  :Smile:  veli doktor da beba liči na mog dragog i da mu se čini da bude curka... iako se jos ne vidi najbolje  :Smile:

----------


## Lana77

Kismet,betu radim sutra...Maja,Valiana tako mi je zao i ja imam strah sta ce biti sutra.Pozdrav!

----------


## kismet

> Uzv obavljen  veli doktor da beba liči na mog dragog i da mu se čini da bude curka... iako se jos ne vidi najbolje


To smo već znale  :Laughing:  K'o vidoviti Milan smo...

Kakvo je stanje s hematomom?

----------


## kismet

> Kismet,betu radim sutra...Maja,Valiana tako mi je zao i ja imam strah sta ce biti sutra.Pozdrav!


Lana, držimo fige za betu, sretno!

----------


## prag

cure, koji je zakonski rok u kojem hzzo mora odgovoriti na zahtjev, je li 60 dana ako se ne varam? ja danas zvala povjerenstvo da pitam što je zapelo, 2 mj prošla od slanja molbe ( 15 dana manje od slanja dopune pečata)..i kaže još je na povjerenstvu..ma čudno mi to.. i od kojeg dana teče rok? i da li mogu im poslati zahtjev za požurnicu?

----------


## Bluebella

> To smo već znale  K'o vidoviti Milan smo...
> 
> Kakvo je stanje s hematomom?


Hematoma skoro da vise niti nema  :Very Happy: 
Ne moram vise strogo mirovati  :Very Happy:

----------


## Lana77

Kismet,hvala ti puno!

----------


## kismet

> cure, koji je zakonski rok u kojem hzzo mora odgovoriti na zahtjev, je li 60 dana ako se ne varam? ja danas zvala povjerenstvo da pitam što je zapelo, 2 mj prošla od slanja molbe ( 15 dana manje od slanja dopune pečata)..i kaže još je na povjerenstvu..ma čudno mi to.. i od kojeg dana teče rok? i da li mogu im poslati zahtjev za požurnicu?


Po meni od dana predaje/urudžbiranja zahtjeva. Požurnica možeš slati, ali ako računaju dopunu pečata kao tek kompletiran zahtjev, onda još nije isteklo tih 60-ak dana...

----------


## kismet

> Hematoma skoro da vise niti nema 
> Ne moram vise strogo mirovati


Juuupiii  :Very Happy: 
Mene moja gimnastičarka tako lupa po cerviksu ili mjehuru, ne mogu baš detektirati, da sam sva splašena...mislim da sam imala par gadnih BH jitros, tako da i ja najviše boravim u horizontali, izbjegavam sve napore...

----------


## kismet

> Kismet,hvala ti puno!


Samo ti nastavi ovaj proljetni praški vlakić, sretno još jednom, javi nam sutra novosti, mislimo na tebe!

----------


## Bluebella

> Juuupiii 
> Mene moja gimnastičarka tako lupa po cerviksu ili mjehuru, ne mogu baš detektirati, da sam sva splašena...mislim da sam imala par gadnih BH jitros, tako da i ja najviše boravim u horizontali, izbjegavam sve napore...


samo ti miruj... 
ne znam ništa o BH kontrakcijama, al sjecam se da cure vele da treba magneznij piti.

čuvaj gimnastičarku  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kismet

Čuvam je ko oko u glavi  :Smile: 
Pijem mg, onaj direkt...

----------


## leeloo77

Jučer bila na UZV. Imamo dvije bebice , savršeno smještene, jakih otkucaja i nikakvih hematoma i sl. Doktorica kaže idealno  :Smile: . Sad sam dobila gro uputnica za izvaditi krv da sve prekontroliramo i idemo dalje dan po dan.  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## bmaric

*leeloo77*, čestitam na bliznićima  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> Jučer bila na UZV. Imamo dvije bebice , savršeno smještene, jakih otkucaja i nikakvih hematoma i sl. Doktorica kaže idealno . Sad sam dobila gro uputnica za izvaditi krv da sve prekontroliramo i idemo dalje dan po dan.


Leeloo čestitam na dva  :Heart:  :Heart:  i sretno dalje  :Klap:

----------


## mare41

bravo lilu, cestitam, dan po dan, uz svu obradu i pretrage i bit ce super

----------


## kismet

> Jučer bila na UZV. Imamo dvije bebice , savršeno smještene, jakih otkucaja i nikakvih hematoma i sl. Doktorica kaže idealno . Sad sam dobila gro uputnica za izvaditi krv da sve prekontroliramo i idemo dalje dan po dan.


leeloo, super, čestitam od srca!
Kad je termin, to su zimske bebice?

----------


## leeloo77

Nije bilo uopće govora o terminu poroda, ali Harni tablica kaže 19.1  :Smile: 
Hvala cure na čestitkama...sad (koliko to mogu ) samo pozitivno dalje.

----------


## sejla

leeloo draga, čestitke na srčekima, prelijepe vijesti  :Heart:   :Heart:  sretno do kraja  :Smile: 
trudnice moje, pipi, mare, kismet, bluebella, čuvajte mi se  :Love: 
lana, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## meki

*leeloo77* čestitam  :Klap:

----------


## valiana

Imam pitanje za vas moje suborke! :Smile: Meni je ovo treći pokušaj ok idemo dalje.Nešto me zanima pogotovo vi koje ste išle više puta.Kaj doktori kažu što bi mogao biti uzrok neuspjeha,jer meni nije jasno sve je idealno endometrij, embrij,pijemo tu danu terapiju pa me zanima gdje onda neš ne štima?Da li ste išle na neke dodtne pretrage ili neku dodatnu terapiju?Mi opet idemo u 9mj.pa me zanima kaj bi mogla poduzet da ipak odemo korak dalje i dođem do makar malo veče bete? :Smile: Hvalaa

----------


## Žabac

Bok svima, ja sam stari čitač, ali novi korisnik ovog foruma. Oprostite na sažetosti, ukratko ću se predstaviti malo kasnije, ali sada hitno trebam pomoć. Trenutno sam u postupku FET u PFC-u i danas su mi propisali korištenje Estradiolskih flastera zbog slabog rasta endometrija. Ovo mi je već drugi takav ciklus za redom, prošli smo zbog toga otkazali. Preokrenula sam cijelu Hrvatsku i pola Euorpe da ih nabavim, ali nigdje ih nije moguće nabaviti. Postoji mogućnost nabavke preko ljekarne Dolac u roku 7-10 dana, a meni je to prekasno. Zna li netko možda gdje se ti flasteri mogu nabaviti odmah (u roku 2-3 dana).

----------


## Lana77

Evo i ja da se javim,i meni je negativan rezultat,beta 1,49.Verujte da se i ja pitam kako nije uspelo,a sve idealno uradjeno.
Sada me zanima,da li je neko od vas isao na donaciju jajnih celija,jer ja vise ne smijem na postupak,nego samo donacija,pa me zanima znate li sta o tome?

----------


## pretorija

valina  :Love: 
lana  :Love: 

 donacija js daje vece sanse za uspjeh meni je uspjelo iz prve u PFC prije toga je bilo par neuspjeha.
sad se spremam na FET polovinom juna nadam se uspjehu opet :Heart: .

tesko je rec zasto ne dolazi do uspjeha a sve izgleda dobro,
ja sam vise od 20 god u ovoj prici srela sam puno parova na svom putu i nacitala se po inter netu o raznim iskustvima treba imat puno srece i pokusavat pa jednom ce uspjet.

----------


## pretorija

Zabac
bas mi je zao zbog otkazivanja FET-a nemogu ti pomoc u vezi flastera nadam se da ces doc do njih ubrzo ako imas nekog da zivi vani gdje se mogu kupit pa da ti ih posalje sa DHL tako ih je jedna forumasica dobavljala na jednom forumu.

----------


## valiana

Što se tiče rasta endometrija i ja sam skoro morala otkazat ovaj zadnji fet!Ali meni su povečali dozu estofema na 12mg dnevno i uspijela sam u roku 3 dana doć do 7.5 a bio je cementiran na 5.8-6mm!Pitaj možda da ti samo povečaju dozu estofema i puno anansa i cikle(ANANS ne želim vidjet jedno vrijeme a ciklu još manje :Smile: )Sretno i nadam se da češ uspijet!

----------


## Žabac

Trudim se od prošlog ciklusa popraviti stanje ciklom, ananasom i svježom matičnom mliječi, jer je prosli puta bio 12dc 5,5mm sa dozom od 8mg, povećali su mi na 12mg i u 3 dana se popeo na 6,6mm i tu i ostao, pa se bojim da i ovaj puta ne bude tako. Danas je 11dc, 4,5mm sa početnom dozom 10mg i sad dalje nastavljam opet sa 12mg!
Ovo mi je 12 postupak i prvi puta sad imam s tim problema, u normalnim ciklusima sam imala cca 9mm na 12dc. 
Usput samo da javim da sam nakon cjelodnevnog telefoniranja i traganja, uspjela doći do flastera.

----------


## sejla

Lana, žao mi je  :Sad:   :Love:  Ako mogu pomoći svojim iskustvom, piši mi na pp.

pretorija, za skorašnji fet ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 

Žabac, ne možeš li estrofem?

----------


## mare41

žabac, mozda flasteri budu bolji, 12.put u pragu? koja klinika? drzim fige

----------


## njanja1

Zabac gdje zivis? ja sam inace u becu al ovaj vikend putujem za pulu i sestra mi iz zg dolazi ako ti nije kasno do nedelje...

----------


## Žabac

Hvala svima na susretljivosti, ipak sam uspjela u petak kupiti flastere i poceti upotrebljavati. Vec sam na estrofemu 2 mjeseca i trenutno na naj jacoj dozi, ali to nije pomagalo. Nesto se neobicno pocelo dogadati, nekakav hormonski disbalans. Uglavnom, bila sam danas ponovno na kontroli i poceo je rasti endometrij, sad je na 7mm, 14dc. Ako bude do cetvrka rastao, plan je da sam u ponedjeljak na transferu. 
Njanja1 ja sam iz ZG.
Mare41, ovo je 12 postupak opcenito, drugi u Pragu. Idem u PFC.

----------


## prag

sve nove, stare trudnice, sve putnice puno pozdravljam.. evo i ja ću skoro se ubrojiti u putnice..zvali su iz povjerenstva da mi je odobreno FET ali da sad moram čekati rješenje jer su u pravnoj službi malo zatrpani  :Sad:   e sad, šta je tu je, čekati ćemo još glavno da je odobreno. sad imam još jedan problemčić..ako bi rješenje došlo narednih dana mogla bih krenuti u ovom ciklusu u 6 mj. međutim gđa Ksenija iz Pronatala ne odgovara na e-mail 7 dana. kako ja pijem Femoston još 6 dana trebala bih znati da li mogu kreniti s Estrofemom, koja doza itd..e sad..znate li da li ima još tko osim nje u Pronatala tko je za naše područje??

----------


## kismet

žabac i prag, sretno!

----------


## njanja1

zabac sretno :Very Happy:  i super sto si uspjela naci flastere! ako ti nije problem da mi napises u kojú kliniku ides u pragu i kako si zadovoljna...ja trazim kliniku gdje bi nastavila dalje posto sad sami placamo(4 neuspjesna) bec nedolazi u obzir...

----------


## Žabac

> zabac sretno i super sto si uspjela naci flastere! ako ti nije problem da mi napises u kojú kliniku ides u pragu i kako si zadovoljna...ja trazim kliniku gdje bi nastavila dalje posto sad sami placamo(4 neuspjesna) bec nedolazi u obzir...


Ja idem u Prague Fertility Center (PFC) kod dr. Lazarovske i prezadovoljna sam s njma. Bila sam kod njih u postupku donacije u 02/2013 i nije bio uspješan. Sve je bilo odlično i očekivalo se jako puno od tog postupka, ali nažalost rezultat je bio negativan. Inače, mi imamo jako puno zdravstvenih problema i MM i ja, tako da iako su se sve kockice poklopile, očigledno je nešto dodatno zasmetalo zbog čega nije bilo uspjeha. 
Od prvog kontakta sa Mirnom u Pragu, osjećala sam da je to to. Zbilja su divni. Dogovarali smo sve mailom jer je meni bilo prekomplicirano ići na konzultacije tamo. Kada smo prvi puta došli, bilo je to na dan punkcije donorke. Primili su nas ujutro, suprug je obavio svoje, meni su izvadili krv, popričali smo sa doktoricom i to u periodu koliko je god nama bilo potrebno. Postavili smo sva moguća pitanja i na sva dobili odgovore. Nakon razgovora, doktorica me pregledala  i dogovorili smo transfer. Javljali su nam na mobitel informacije o razvoju embrija dok bili u hotelu na čekanju. Na dan transfera mi je doktorica također sve objašnjavala i pokazivala što radi, te me primila na razgovor nakon ležanja. Još smo jednom potvrdile svu terapiju i rješile sva moguća dodatna pitanja. Nakon rezultata sva komunikacija je išla dalje preko Mirne, ali uvijek sam dobila sve potrebno od nje. Ne znam kako je u Pronatalu, ali čula sam za te dvije klinike da su najbolje. Sama dr. Lazarovska mi je rekla da je kod njih postotak uspješnosti kod donacije oko 60%, a kod FET donacije oko 40%, što je za mene najveći postotak koji mi je itko ikada dao.
Definitivno ćete odluku morati donijeti sami, ali ja sam bila jako zadovoljna i sa Mariborom, dr. Vlaisavljević i dr. Reljić. Kod njih sam u dva pokušaja, dva puta ostala trudna (prije toga nikada). To su bili postupci sa mojim stanicama. Imala sam oba puta spontani, ali tek nakon toga su mi našli Robertsonovu translokaciju na 13 i 14 kromosomu, pa je postalo jasno da je do spontanih došlo iz tih razloga.
Imam nažalost iza sebe 11 godina borbe sa trudnoćom, pa ako ti bilo što bude trebalo, slobodno se javi, rado ću pomoći, jer i meni su isto cure odavde puno pomogle prošle godine kada sam zapela u situaciji što dalje.

----------


## Žabac

E da, možda otputujemo u nedjelju, ako me ovaj puta ne spriječi elementarna nepogoda. U četvrtak još trebamo potvrditi termin transfera (vjerovatno ponedjeljak). Ima netko informacije kako je na putu iz Zagreba do Praga, preko Beča i kakvo je pravo stanje u Pragu? :Confused:

----------


## valiana

Žabac sretno u Pragu :Smile: .Evo imamo istu dijagnozu ali se nadam da če nam u PFC uspijet i to još ove godinice!

----------


## sejla

žabac i prag, sretnooo  :Smile: 

curke moje  :Kiss: 

(nama danas 3 mjeseca  :Zaljubljen: )

----------


## pretorija

i ja prijavljujem put za Prag 12 juna FET  endo me iznenadio juce 9 DC 9.6mm  :Very Happy: 
jos samo da karte kupim 
Mirna predlaze boravak samo 2 dana mene malo strah krenuti na 14 sati leta i jos 5-6 sati cekanja po aerodromima na 2 dan transfera a opet ne sjedi mi se samoj u Pragu jer ce mi moja velika beba jako nedostajat ovo ce bit prvi put da smo razdvojeni :Sad: 
ako ce ko biti 11 12 13 juna u PFC nek se javi da popijemo kavicu.

----------


## mare41

zabac, pretorija-sretno!
njanja, u mom potpisu su dva linka-jedan je web stranica o pragu, a drugi lijecenje neplodnosti gdje smo na jednom mjestu pisali i o drugim klinikama u pragu i brnu, vjerujem da su sve dobre
prag, spominje se jos jedna cura za kontakt, al nazovi!
sejla, to je sad sluzbeno jedna velika prava ljepotica!

----------


## Kerev

Draga Sejla, nova sam na forumu, jel možda znaš da li HZZO plaća sve troškove smještaja u Pragu ili samo troškove liječenja, ovih dana pripremam se predati zahtjev za liječenje, a moj ginić rekao da mi neće odobriti umjetnu jer moram najprije tri puta ići na inseminaciju i napisao mi na zahtjev da moram napraviti HSG pretragu, jel znaš hoću li dobiti rješenje bez te pretrage....hvala ti, nemam koga pitati, sama sam u ovom svemu, pa sam se sjetila foruma i sada prijavila,

----------


## sejla

hvala *mare*  :Kiss:  čuvajte nam se vas tri curke, bliži se susret  :Heart: 

Da, u Pronatalu su dvije kontakt osobe, Ksenija Medved i Marina Mišković, al obje odgovaraju na isti službeni mail Pronatala, bar dok sam ja intenzivno kontaktirala....neznam di je sad zapelo, ali držim fige da se čim prije koja od njih javi.

*Kerev*, dobro nam došla! Ako se dobije njihovo odobrenje, hzzo podmiruje troškove liječenja i prijevoza (u iznosu najjeftinijeg prijevoznika). Obavi pretrage koje od tebe traže, vidim da su cure koje su preko hzzo-a radile hsg (kod mene nije bilo potrebno zbog specifičnosti dijagnoze).
Piši nam i pitaj, ovdje smo da se držimo zajedno i pomognemo vlastitim iskustvima  :Smile:

----------


## kismet

> žabac i prag, sretnooo 
> 
> curke moje 
> 
> (nama danas 3 mjeseca )


toliko sam sam se topila nad eminim slikicama i izvještajima da nije ni čudo da i ja nosim curku  :Smile: 
puse (još da mi i dojenje krene ko tebi, nitko sretniji od mene)

----------


## kismet

> i ja prijavljujem put za Prag 12 juna FET  endo me iznenadio juce 9 DC 9.6mm 
> jos samo da karte kupim 
> Mirna predlaze boravak samo 2 dana mene malo strah krenuti na 14 sati leta i jos 5-6 sati cekanja po aerodromima na 2 dan transfera a opet ne sjedi mi se samoj u Pragu jer ce mi moja velika beba jako nedostajat ovo ce bit prvi put da smo razdvojeni
> ako ce ko biti 11 12 13 juna u PFC nek se javi da popijemo kavicu.


pretorija, sretno, da se vratiš svojem bebiju što prije, s društvom koje će stići za kojih 9 mjeseci  :Smile:

----------


## bmaric

*Sejla*, Emica je pre pre preslatka!!!!! I već 3 mjeseca?!?! Ma kako vrijeme leti...

*Kerev*, koja vam je dijagnoza? Ako nije neka baš specifička dijagnoza, onda ćeš za odobrenje od hzzo-a morati na hsg, inače zahtjev nije potpun i neće ići na komisiju, a s time nema ni odobrenja.

----------


## sejla

> toliko sam sam se topila nad eminim slikicama i izvještajima da nije ni čudo da i ja nosim curku 
> puse (još da mi i dojenje krene ko tebi, nitko sretniji od mene)


hvala kismet draga  :Shy kiss:  a još malo pa ćemo se i mi diviti tvojoj princezi  :Heart: 
Ma krenut će i tebi dojenje, ne sumljam  :Smile:  Ja sam za vrijeme trudnoće bila u strahu hoću li uopće imati mlijeka....onda kad je nadošlo sam si mislila bar nek je za prva dva-tri mjeseca ak već neće ići više....a sad se definitivno nadam i dojenju preko godine dana  :Wink:  To je doista nešto najnajljepše što može biti....Još kad me nakon hranjenja onako pogleda i nasmije mi se, ili se samo nasloni na ciku pa tako zaspi, za rastopiti  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sejla

> *Sejla*, Emica je pre pre preslatka!!!!! I već 3 mjeseca?!?! Ma kako vrijeme leti...
> 
> *Kerev*, koja vam je dijagnoza? Ako nije neka baš specifička dijagnoza, onda ćeš za odobrenje od hzzo-a morati na hsg, inače zahtjev nije potpun i neće ići na komisiju, a s time nema ni odobrenja.



hvala draga  :Kiss:  kako si nam ti?

----------


## pretorija

Citam sinoc poplave u Pragu :Sad:  most zatvoren a tako sam se veselila setnji po mostu i da cu dodirnut sve statue na njemu,mozda ga otvore do srijede :Yes:

----------


## bmaric

> hvala draga  kako si nam ti?



ja sam dobro. planiram krajem ovog mjeseca u postupak, pa što bude.

----------


## biribirino

Sretno svima koji idu u Prag, mi smo se vratili prije 2 tjedna i nazalost nismo uspjeli

----------


## kismet

> Sretno svima koji idu u Prag, mi smo se vratili prije 2 tjedna i nazalost nismo uspjeli


biribirino, dobro došla i žao mi je zbog neuspjeha, je li to prvi put u Pragu?

----------


## kismet

*bmaric,* navijam za tebe  :Smile: 
*pretorija*, nek ti kiša donese sreću, nama je zbog snježne mećave noć prije puta bila zatvorena cesta i kroz RH i kroz Sloveniju...ali stigli smo na vrijeme i vratili se s našom mišicom...tako ćeš i ti...

----------


## pretorija

:Love:  :Love: kismet hvala puno na lijepim zeljama

----------


## bmaric

kismet, hvala!  :Kiss:

----------


## krol

samo da vas pozdravim i zazelim puno puno srece u vasoj borbi,strepnji i nadanjima

----------


## kismet

krol, koja slatkica je Teodora  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Konfuzija

Tražim, ali nigdje ne mogu naći... Postoci uspješnosti, statistike za PFC? Neki link ako netko zna?

----------


## pipi73

Poz drage moje....nadam se da ste dobro....od srca zelim sve najbolje

Mi smo dobro...jurimo 100 na cas ali se ne zalimo....

Ima puno da iscitam od kada nisam bila....sve vas grlim i ljubim....posebno Emicu,veliku ljepoticu...kismet bebicu vrijednu gimnasticarku...Marine slatke misice....rozikastu bluebella tackicu...ma sve od reda....

Mi smo danas 37+1 ....i samo sto nismo.... :Smile: 
Javljamo se obavezno...samo dok pohvatam sta je i gdje je ko....a vidim ima puno i novih....sretno svima ma gdje god da su...

----------


## sejla

Teodorica je predivna  :Zaljubljen: 

pipi draga, još malo i stiže još jedna princeza  :Very Happy:  čuvaj nam se, želim lak i brz porod  :Kiss:   :Love: 

draga Konfuzija, nemoj se opterećivati i brigati statistikama

Mi danas bile na kontroli, dobili smo 610g i narasli 3 cm (5200g i 59cm). Manji prirast u težini nego protekla dva mjeseca ali sve je super (udvostručila je težinu od izlaska iz bolnice, 2640g). Možda malo i pretjerujem prateći te tablice prirasta i centile, al nemrem si pomoć...Mama je jako ponosna na svoju curicu, čak ni kod cijepljenja nismo plakili  :Smile: 

puse svima, naročito našim dragim trudnicama i njihovim mrvama u trbuščićima

----------


## Bluebella

*pipi* sitno brojiš  :Klap:  sretno!

p.s. moja rozika više nije roza...  :Laughing:  veli dokotor da joj nešto raste među nogicama  :Laughing: 

*sejla*, *krol*.... curice su premedene  :Zaljubljen:  red je da moj dečkić razbije prevlast curki na češkom pdf-u

----------


## Konfuzija

> draga Konfuzija, nemoj se opterećivati i brigati statistikama


Nije to ni opterećenje ni briga, nego pokazatelj transparentnosti i ono što se pod normalno očekuje od svake ozbiljne klinike. Kažem, uvjerena sam da postoji i za PFC, samo eto ja ne mogu naći nigdje, pa ako netko zna...

----------


## Bluebella

> Nije to ni opterećenje ni briga, nego pokazatelj transparentnosti i ono što se pod normalno očekuje od svake ozbiljne klinike. Kažem, uvjerena sam da postoji i za PFC, samo eto ja ne mogu naći nigdje, pa ako netko zna...


nema na web-u ... probaj poslati mail mirni i zatražiti http://www.pragueivf.com/sr/o-nama/mirna/

----------


## Konfuzija

Tipkala sam se s Mirnom već, pa mi je zaboravila poslati, a onda kasnije i odgovoriti na moj drugi mail, tako da ju ne bih vukla za rukav bez potrebe. Bila sam ih već otpisala zbog nejavljanja, al' sad si opet gruntam... Ah, mijenjam glavu za neku pametniju.  :Wink:

----------


## Bluebella

> Tipkala sam se s Mirnom već, pa mi je zaboravila poslati, a onda kasnije i odgovoriti na moj drugi mail, tako da ju ne bih vukla za rukav bez potrebe. Bila sam ih već otpisala zbog nejavljanja, al' sad si opet gruntam... Ah, mijenjam glavu za neku pametniju.


poprilično neprofesionalno od nje  :Undecided:  na žalost nije prvi put da to čujem.
ja sam ju obično zvala ako mi nebi u nekom razumnom roku odgovorila na mail i bila sam dosadna. iako za novce koje smo im ostavili  :Nope: , a sve smo iz svog džepa platitli.....!!!!

pošalji joj ponovno mail... pa ak ti ne odgovori otpiši ih... ne znam kaj drugo da ti savjetujem  :Unsure:

----------


## Konfuzija

> p iako za novce koje smo im ostavili , a sve smo iz svog džepa platitli.....!!!!


O tomu se i radi, ne volim kada se netko od početka tako postavi, neozbiljno je, ne ulijeva povjerenje i radije trošim novce drugdje. A i to što nemaju statistike na webu...  :Unsure:

----------


## Bluebella

> O tomu se i radi, ne volim kada se netko od početka tako postavi, neozbiljno je, ne ulijeva povjerenje i radije trošim novce drugdje. A i to što nemaju statistike na webu...


dali ti je Pronatal u opcijama?

----------


## kismet

ja sam dobila savjet od iskusne forumašice - kad ti treba, sms-aj i zovi i tako i bi  :Smile: 
slažem se s vama, mogla bi biti malo ažurnija, mada su zatrpani (i mi smo platili iz svog džepa) i sve sam double-checkirala jer mi je jednom dala krivi info za pretrage ; s timom i dr.L. smo jako zadovoljni i mi smo prvo bili na konzultacijama/pregledu/dogovoru pa onda postupak...ako možete vremenski i financijski - prvo konzultacije odradite face to face; nama je to uvelike potvrdilo da smo dobro izabrali, a i drugačija je konverzacija uživo nego li natikpkavanje i načekavanje...
statistike su nam rekli usmeno, nisam ni ja ništa crno na bijelo našla...

----------


## milivoj73

kismet X

http://www.pragueivf.com/cs/o-nas/vyrocni-zprava-2010/
češki prijevod je najpotpuniji...

----------


## kismet

> dali ti je Pronatal u opcijama?


BB, netko je čini mi se napisao da iz Pronatala nisu odgovorili 7 dana na mail...
Malo im koordinatori štekaju, ali ja biram kliniku prema dr i embriologu, ovo mi je pomoćni staff i ne uzbuđujem se, da bi moglo brže, bolje  i točnije, bi, ali nigdje nije savršeno  :Cool:

----------


## kismet

> kismet X
> 
> http://www.pragueivf.com/cs/o-nas/vyrocni-zprava-2010/
> češki prijevod je najpotpuniji...


thnx milivoj, nisam to našla (mada sam davno googlala...)

----------


## Bluebella

> BB, netko je čini mi se napisao da iz Pronatala nisu odgovorili 7 dana na mail...
> Malo im koordinatori štekaju, ali ja biram kliniku prema dr i embriologu, ovo mi je pomoćni staff i ne uzbuđujem se, da bi moglo brže, bolje  i točnije, bi, ali nigdje nije savršeno


7 dana  :Shock: 
ja sam isto zbog embriologa i dr odabrala PFC

al zaista... kad sam plaćaš očekuješ punu uslugu. al ok, ja sam progledala kroz prste u početku, dalje je bilo bolje (osim što mi Mirna nije rezervirala hotel za pravi termin, pa kad smo došli u Parkhotel u čudu su nas gledali jer su nas tek za tri dana očekivali, na sreću uspjeli su nas u neku sobu smjestiti)

----------


## pretorija

ima li Mirna koji drugi broj ja sam danas zvala sve moguce brojeve sa njihovih  e-mailova i web site ali mi se niko nije javio.
sutra cu opet zvat jer u  ponedeljak krecem na put i moram znat da ce me neko docekat na aerodromu nadam se da Simo jos prevaza.

sta se tice statistike mislim da rade na tome jer su me kontaktirali prije par mjeseca u vezi toga.

----------


## valiana

Probaj dobit Mirnu jer mislim da Sime nema u Pragu!Otišao je taman kad smo mi odlazili na put!Sretno i ja nemam nikad problema s Mirnom meni odgovori jako brzo i detaljno :Smile:

----------


## mare41

pretorija, samo zovi
a meni fale stara vremena kad je mirna odgovarala na mail odmah, a danica nakon tjedan dana, a sad sjede u sobi do i kasne s odgovorima, al samo za prvi kontakt
u potpisu lijecenje neplodnosti su i druge klinike na izbor, i u brnu

----------


## miny

Pretorija  , imaš PP

----------


## Konfuzija

Hvala svima na odgovorima i savjetima.  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

konfuzija, nema tu pametnih savjeta, znam da ti statistike puno znace, a nekima od njih nije bitno da to stave na web, a svi rade otprilike po istim nacelima, sve je preciznije, detaljnije, transparentnije nego kod nas, ima nas koji volimo nmk zbog osobnog pristupa, drugi odu nezadovoljni, sve je to relativno, na kraju sam covjek odluci, nama je presudilo to sto je dr hlinka veliko ime, kako god-sretno!

----------


## pretorija

:Love:  :Love: sve sredeno zvala ju i dogovorili sve nije mi rekla da Sime nema mozda se vratio vec
hvala svima na pomoci

----------


## MajaPOP

Pozdrav svim mojim Prazankama... Prekjuce sam imala kiretazu (radila privatno, dr je predivan, posto nisam radjala-ono samo sto je morao "zakinut kiretom" je izvukao vakuumom), nemam krvarenja, samo jake bolove od ergometrina (grcevi u nogama, jaki bolovi u materici i jajnicima, koma  :Sad:  
Ono sto je meni jaaaaaaako zasmetalo (mada razumijem tehnicko-pravne odnose sa klijentom/pacijentom, jer sam pravnik po struci) je to da mi dr L niti jednom (nakon ovog postupka: prvo javljanja pozitivne bete, dobrog duplanja pa onda i info. Za missed) nije odgovorila, napisala samo 1 recenicu (makar i odglumljenu, ali bi bilo profesionalno to i na taj nacin uciniti), niente, nada.... MM mi kaze da sam preosjetljiva i da je ona prosto takav tip licnosti, ali pobogu -1 recenica, odgovor kakav-takav?! Moram biti iskrena i reci da me to pogodilo, ipak je i ona zena....

----------


## đurđa76

> Pozdrav svim mojim Prazankama... Prekjuce sam imala kiretazu (radila privatno, dr je predivan, posto nisam radjala-ono samo sto je morao "zakinut kiretom" je izvukao vakuumom), nemam krvarenja, samo jake bolove od ergometrina (grcevi u nogama, jaki bolovi u materici i jajnicima, koma  
> Ono sto je meni jaaaaaaako zasmetalo (mada razumijem tehnicko-pravne odnose sa klijentom/pacijentom, jer sam pravnik po struci) je to da mi dr L niti jednom (nakon ovog postupka: prvo javljanja pozitivne bete, dobrog duplanja pa onda i info. Za missed) nije odgovorila, napisala samo 1 recenicu (makar i odglumljenu, ali bi bilo profesionalno to i na taj nacin uciniti), niente, nada.... MM mi kaze da sam preosjetljiva i da je ona prosto takav tip licnosti, ali pobogu -1 recenica, odgovor kakav-takav?! Moram biti iskrena i reci da me to pogodilo, ipak je i ona zena....


ja mislim da se ipak nekako tvoj mail morao izgubiti,zametnuti u gomili ili što već, jer sam sigurna da bi ti napisala,ne jednu rečenicu nego cijeli tekst.žao mi je da ti se to dogodilo,ne mogu ništa pametnije napisat.,drži se
čini mi se sve više kako smo se sve razmazile i navikle na puno bolji tretman nego bi ga kod nas mogle i sanjat,i sad nam počinje sve smetat,od ne javljanja koje nije trenutno do raznoraznih stvari

----------


## Bluebella

> Pozdrav svim mojim Prazankama... Prekjuce sam imala kiretazu (radila privatno, dr je predivan, posto nisam radjala-ono samo sto je morao "zakinut kiretom" je izvukao vakuumom), nemam krvarenja, samo jake bolove od ergometrina (grcevi u nogama, jaki bolovi u materici i jajnicima, koma  
> Ono sto je meni jaaaaaaako zasmetalo (mada razumijem tehnicko-pravne odnose sa klijentom/pacijentom, jer sam pravnik po struci) je to da mi dr L niti jednom (nakon ovog postupka: prvo javljanja pozitivne bete, dobrog duplanja pa onda i info. Za missed) nije odgovorila, napisala samo 1 recenicu (makar i odglumljenu, ali bi bilo profesionalno to i na taj nacin uciniti), niente, nada.... MM mi kaze da sam preosjetljiva i da je ona prosto takav tip licnosti, ali pobogu -1 recenica, odgovor kakav-takav?! Moram biti iskrena i reci da me to pogodilo, ipak je i ona zena....


*Maja* jako mi je žao što si to sve prošla  :Sad:  beta je lijepo rasla, nisam ni pomislila da nešto neće biti u redu.
ja sam dr. L jednom poslala mail, ali samo njoj i odgovorila mi je u roku sat - dva, detaljno, na sva pitanja koja su me zanimala. Mirna je tada bila na godišnjem. sva daljnja komunikacija se odvijala preko Mirne, više joj nisam slala mailove.
iskreno, ne znam koji je njihov problem sa odgovaranjem na mailove, ali često se to spominje ovdje. 
da sam prošla što i ti i poslala dr. L mail na koji mi nije odgovorila zasmetalo bi mi, kao što mi je zasmetalo što mi Mirna nakon drugog nesupjeha nije ništa odgovorila na mail, a jedno obično "žao mi je" bi bilo dovoljno.
mislim da bi komunkaciju malo trebali podići na višu razinu.. nova klinika im super izgleda, doktori, embriolozi i cijeli tim je jako ljubazan i stručan dok si tamo, sve pohvale... ali ponekad riječ ili dvije puno znaće i mogu prevagnuti između odabira u koju kliniku ići.

----------


## MajaPOP

Djurjda, nije to stvar razmazenosti (mnoge od nas su prosle pakao prije Praga i vrlo dobro znamo sta je nas, a sta njihov sistem rada i jako ga cijenim(o); od dijagnostike, operacija, dugogodisnjih lutanja, vanmatericnih, tubektomija, raznorazne operative itd. dodjosmo do Praga, srecom za sve nas, nadam se), a mejlova je bilo vise nego 3 u cijelom tom mom razdoblju tako da...
Naravno, odabir klinike je osobni stav i odabir svakog od nas, pa tako i PFC klinike u odnosu na druge (nismo ih odabrali zato sto su isti kao svi ostali, vec upravo suprotno), bas zbog toga mi i jeste krivo sto ne nasla za shodno napisati dvije rijeci.

----------


## MajaPOP

Bluebella draga, sve znas...  :Love:

----------


## mare41

mm nije mogao shvatit da nam dr sonja nije cestitala-pa jesi javila? jesam, mirni, a sonju u privitku, pa kako nije odgovorila-pa nije, mirna nas je nazvala u ime cijelog tima i pisala, drugo mi ne treba
maja, grlim

----------


## Bluebella

> mm nije mogao shvatit da nam dr sonja nije cestitala-pa jesi javila? jesam, mirni, a sonju u privitku, pa kako nije odgovorila-pa nije, mirna nas je nazvala u ime cijelog tima i pisala, drugo mi ne treba


nakon toliko postupaka, bio bi red, ali zaista bi bio red da te dr. L nazvala ili poslala mail. no ok, Mirna je to obavila u ime cijelog tima i meni je čestitala i sad mi je bila podrška kad sam joj javila za krvarenja i loš nalaz kombiniranog.
samo radi usporedbe uzet ću dr. R (mislim svi znamo o kome se radi), on mi je radio folikulometrije prije postupaka u Pragu i svoj prvi plus na testu i prvu betu sam njemu na sms javila... bio je tad na skijanju u Francuskoj i odmah mi odgovorio i čestitao mi i tješio da beta od 50 na 10dnt nije mala, dva dana poslije mi je prvi poslao poruku i pitao dali je beta narasla. E to je za mene doktor  :Naklon:  i osobni pristup pacijentu. 

p.s. samo da bude jasno, ponavljam, meni je cijeli tim bio super dok sam bila u postupku, ali dr. L kao suvlasnica klinike bi trebala malo više poraditi na pristupu pacijentima, možda i uzeti još jednu koordinatoricu jer koliko vidim navala sa ovih prostora za gore je velika i ljudi su osjetljivi i žele pažnju i suosječanje. na jednom portalu sam pročitala dobar članak vezano za mpo u kojem je pisalo da u mpo-u nije dovoljno biti samo stručanjak, teba biti i psiholog i razumjeti što parovi prolaze.

----------


## mare41

bbella, jedan je dr radoncic, a meni je pfc pokazao i dokazao susretljivost i empatiju u toku tri godine tako da mi jedan poziv zaista nista ne znaci u odnosu na sav trud, volju i ljudskost do tad

----------


## kismet

> bbella, jedan je dr radoncic, a meni je pfc pokazao i dokazao susretljivost i empatiju u toku tri godine tako da mi jedan poziv zaista nista ne znaci u odnosu na sav trud, volju i ljudskost do tad


velikiii potpis  :Smile:

----------


## Lana77

Da li neko ima kakvo iskustvo sa donacijom jajnih celija? Ja vec idem 28.7.na postupak sa donacijom jajnih celija,dobila sam i terapiju,pa me interesuje da li je veci uspeh sa donacijom?Da li bude i zaledjenih embrija?

----------


## nina977

Cure,molim vas malu pomoć.Na jesen idemo po prvi put u PFC i malo sad gledam protokol.Bit ću u dugačkom protokolu,1. DC Decapeptil depo a 16.DC počinjem sa stimulacijom.Kako sam računala punkcija bi trebala biti negdje oko datuma slijedeće menstruacije pa me to malo buni.Da li neka od vas imala takav protokol?

----------


## sejla

Lana, ja sam uspjela s donacijom js iz prve, i još imamo 7 smrznutih embrija  :Smile:  Postotak uspjeha je veći s donacijom, navodno oko 60%. Sve što te zanima i ako mogu nekako pomoći pitaj, ili ovako ili na pp. Super za brzi novi postupak i želim puuuuno sreće  :Smile:

----------


## leeloo77

Bok cure !  Eto da vam se malo javim. Ja sam sad 8 i pol tjedana trudna i u dva navrata sam  imala mala krvarenja. Ništa strašno i dr kaže da vjerojatno pucaju žilice i sve se širi te dok nema grčeva i bolova je ok. Pokušavam se ne živcirati jer u ovoj fazi nema neke velike pomoći...ili će biti ok ili neće . U subotu sam na pregledu pa ćemo vidjeti. 

Što se tiče PFC ; Meni je Mirna isto zaboravila odgovoriti na mailove dok nisam krenula s protokolom a onda stvarno nije bilo problema. Odgovorila bi skoro pa odmah. Isto tako kad sam javila betu i kasnije nakon UZV da imamo blizance odmah je odgovorila i poslala čestitke i  velike pozdrave dr L.  Osobno me dr L. kupila kad   sam prošli put nakon poroda u 25. tj.  došla doma i žena me nazvala jer je čisto slučajno od jednih ljudi iz ZG koji su došli u PFC, a znaju mene i muža, saznala što se desilo. Mislim da su većinom i više nego korektni, a kad bi još malo samo poboljšali tu komunikaciju ne bi im bilo premca.  E jesam se napisala   :Smile:

----------


## kismet

*leeloo*, čuvaj nam se, biti će to sve ok, javi nam u subotu kako napreduju tvoje ribice  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

lilu, samo hrabro, i ja sam krvaruckala

----------


## lulu79

pozdrav cure,...nadam se da me primate u svoje "prasko drustvo",..ja se takodje spremam na jesen put Praga,...sada smo u fazi prikupljanja sve dokumentacije koja nam treba,....u zadnja dva tjedna komuniciram sa Mirnom preko maila i moram reci da je meni uvijek odgovorala nakon dan dva!!!!,.....svim trudnicama zelim da im brzo i bez problema prodju trudnicki dani,...a svim trudilicama puno uspjeha!!!!

----------


## leeloo77

hvala cure. ne paničarim, ali da bi nam svima bilo lakše da je sve po p.s-u, bi    :Smile: 

mare još sitno brojiš i sa svojim curkama si ... !

----------


## Bluebella

> hvala cure. ne paničarim, ali da bi nam svima bilo lakše da je sve po p.s-u, bi


Leeloo... mi iz mpo-a smo valjda već naviknule da ništa ne ide po p.s.-u, al bitno da na kraju sve bude ok.
već znaš koliko sam ja krvarila i evo guramo lagano u 15tt, krvarenje je tek prije par dana stalo skroz. samo ti miruj i bez panike. i meni je doktor rekao da dok nema bolova i grčeva sve je ok...
 :Kiss:

----------


## kismet

> pozdrav cure,...nadam se da me primate u svoje "prasko drustvo",..ja se takodje spremam na jesen put Praga,...sada smo u fazi prikupljanja sve dokumentacije koja nam treba,....u zadnja dva tjedna komuniciram sa Mirnom preko maila i moram reci da je meni uvijek odgovorala nakon dan dva!!!!,.....svim trudnicama zelim da im brzo i bez problema prodju trudnicki dani,...a svim trudilicama puno uspjeha!!!!


lulu79, dobrodošla među Čehinje  :Smile: 
Sretno na jesen, da se vratiš sa društvom za idućih 9 mjeseci!

----------


## missixty

Drage moje, ne znam da li me se tko još sjeća, duuugo se nisam javljala... Što od straha, što od nevjerice...
Javljam Vam se da svojim iskustvom pružim mrvu dodatne snage svima onima koji i dalje čekaju ostvarenje svog sna!
Curice moje, samo budite uporne jer upornost se isplati!
Mi smo u Pragu imali 2 stimulacije i ukupno 3 FET-a. Ostala sam trudna prilikom posljednjeg FET-a kada se uopće više nismo nadali uspjehu. Iznenadila nas je jedna mala točkica na uzv-u  :Heart: 
Kako smo jednu trudnoću izgubili, u ovoj je strah bio toliko veći, pa se nismo usudili niti veseliti. Uopće nisam bila svjesna što se događa, ali trbušić je tvrdoglavo rastao iz dana u dan...
Tek kad smo prešli taj 30.tjedan usudili smo se povjerovati da nam se sreća osmjehnula i da naša srećica stiže u naš dom  :Zaljubljen: 
Tada smo na brzinu nabavili sve za bebicu, ali činilo mi se da imam još puno za čekati. Međutim naša princeza je odlučila mamu i tatu iznenaditi i stići sa 35.tjedana. Porod je bio savršen kao i cijela trudnoća... Ono što me najviše brinulo bilo je to da ja svoju curicu nisam skoro uopće osjećala u trbuhu. Samo ponekad, lagano i nježno... Možda jednom ili dvaput dnevno. Ali tek sad kad je stigla, vidim da je to baš tako nježna i dobra curica, koja skoro uopće ne plače, malo progunđa kad joj nešto ne paše, papa i nana. 
I evo sad je gledam kako tu kraj mene spava i mojoj sreći nema kraja!

Do kraja života biti ćemo zahvalni PFC timu i dr. Lazarovskoj! Nema dovoljno riječi kojima bih opisala ono što im dugujem.

Svatko od vas ima svoju kliniku, svog najboljeg doktora kojemu poklanjate povjerenje... i svi ćete stići na cilj, samo budite uporne! 
Svima vam od srca želim da ovo doživite što prije  :Love: 

mare41, još malo draga i imati ćeš pune ruke posla! Bravo, daleko si dogurala... Kakav je osjećaj imati u trbuhu dvije velike bebice koje gurkaju mamu i bore se za mjesto? Preživljavaš? Neka, još malo uživaj u miru i tišini  :Wink: 
Bluebella, mi smo se upoznale i uživo u onoj sobici, i jaaaako mi je drago što ste uspjeli! Čestitam od srca. Čuvaj svoju mrvicu.
Leeloo77, jako sam sretna zbog tebe! Miruj, mazi svoj trbušić i uživaj u svakom novom danu. To je to! Stižu srećice...
I svima ostalima, i čekalicama i trudnicama i novopečenim mamicama (i taticama) želim svako dobro, puno sreće, zdravlja i strpljenja...  :Bye:

----------


## Bluebella

*missixty* čestitam na djevojčici  :Zaljubljen:  prekrasno si to sve napisala  :Smile: 

dali smo se upoznale kad si bila u 6mj ili u 9mj?

----------


## kismet

misssixty, čestitke na curici, uživajte sa svojom srećicom!

----------


## mare41

missixty, ne mogu ti opisat koliko si me razveselila, cestitam, draga, napokon, ljubim vas! cure i ja u bolnici cekamo i nadamo se jos malo biti skupa! ajme sta mi je drago za vasu curicu!

----------


## Žabac

> Da li neko ima kakvo iskustvo sa donacijom jajnih celija? Ja vec idem 28.7.na postupak sa donacijom jajnih celija,dobila sam i terapiju,pa me interesuje da li je veci uspeh sa donacijom?Da li bude i zaledjenih embrija?


Lana77 ja imam isto jedno iskustvo sa donacijom u 02/13. Nažalost beta iz tog postupka nije bila pozitivna, ali danas smo bili na transferu FET iz tog postupka. Bilo je ukupno 6 embrija, 2 su odmah tada vratili, 2 su danas vratili (odlično su se razvili od jučer kad su odmrznuti, do danas) i 2 su još ostala smrznuta. Ovisi o postupku, ali mislim da gotovo uvijek ostaje nešto zamrznutih embrija.
Sretno!

----------


## biribirino

U Pragu smo bili prvi put, a prije jedan postupak kod dr. Reša


> biribirino, dobro došla i žao mi je zbog neuspjeha, je li to prvi put u Pragu?

----------


## đurđa76

missixty,jako se dobro sjećam tvoje nesreće koja vas je zadesila u prijašnjoj trudnoći,ja sam tada taman ostala trudna,jako mi je drago da si ipak uspjela,uživaj,zaslužila si kao uostalom i sve ovdje,nažalost neke više sile utječu na to da nekima uspije prije,nekima dosta kasnije,a nažalost neke moraju proći pravi križni put da bi ostvarile svoj san,a takvima posebno skidam kapu,sastavit se iz komadića i opet krenuti dalje

----------


## sejla

missixty, čestitke na princezici  :Zaljubljen: 
leeloo, bitno da su dječica dobro, čuvaj nam se i bit će sve super ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
lulu, nina, za skorašnje postipke ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
žabac, za veliku betu za dva tjedna~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
svima  :Kiss: , dragim trudnicama posebno  :Love:

----------


## kismet

> U Pragu smo bili prvi put, a prije jedan postupak kod dr. Reša


kad se spremate opet? Žao mi je da nije uspjelo iz prve, ali biti će, mora...sretno i javi se  :Smile:

----------


## kismet

> missixty, čestitke na princezici 
> leeloo, bitno da su dječica dobro, čuvaj nam se i bit će sve super ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> lulu, nina, za skorašnje postipke ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> žabac, za veliku betu za dva tjedna~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> svima , dragim trudnicama posebno


Ajme što sam slatka, mala žabica, smajlić je nabacila - slikica mi je uljepšala jutro  :Kiss:

----------


## biribirino

hvala Kismet na lijepim željama i nadam se da ce nam svima koji se nalazimo na ovom forumu uspjeti sto prije :Very Happy:  Na iduci postupak idemo kod Dr. Radoncica. U Hrvatskoj je dosta jeftinije, mi za svaki postupak snosimo sami troskove pa je to jedan od razloga.  


> kad se spremate opet? Žao mi je da nije uspjelo iz prve, ali biti će, mora...sretno i javi se

----------


## pipi73

Pozz svima...mene malo steglo u nosu pa odmaram najvise u horizontali i pijem tecnosti...

Mi smo svi malo specificni pacijenti....mnogo je hormona,osjecaja,nada,straha u opticaju tako da nas nije ni lako ni razumjeti a ni zadovoljiti...
Ja za Pronatal kao i za dr L imam samo rijeci hvale....I ako ni meni dr L nije zahvalila kada sam prvi put rodila...cak sam i razglednicu poslala....10 dana pred zadnji polazak za Prag sam bez uspjeha pokusavala uspostaviti kontakt sa Pronatalom...tako da sam bukvalno za nepuna 3 sata morala organizirati avion...hotel,gospodina Sima...cuvanje djeteta,bolovanje u firmi i sl stvari...Bila sam i malo digla uzbunu ovde na forumu...Ali meni su to samo tehnikalije...Kada god sam bila tamo dobila sam sve sto sam htjela...strucnu pomoc,objasnjenje,njeznost.razumjevanje....Meni dovoljno...jer ja sam od onih kojima je bitno ono...kada je stani-pani...za sve ostalo imam muza,familiju,prijatelje,sebe samu...
Oni su samo ljudi...koji rade sa ljudima...a u pitanju je ogroman protok ljudi cjeli dan...vikendima,praznicima...sa raznim pricama...Polazim od sebe...jer i ja radim sa ljudima...svaki dan mi stize milion mejlova,poziva na koje moram odgovoriti....mnogo njih zavrsi kao spamovi u korpi za smece baz da ja tako uradim vec sam komp...Masu stvari doduse i ja predvidim....ali samo sam covjek...umoran,neispavan,koji ima i svoje kucne probleme,djecu...bolesti...I ako za to primam dobru platu...ipak sam samo covjek...
Nemoj da se ljutite...znam odlicno koliko je sve ovo frustrirajuce,iscrpljivo...tesko...koliko dugo traje...uzima svaki moguci zivac...snagu..Ali proci ce...mora....Prvih 5 mjeseci  ove trudnoce ne zelim da se sjecam....osjecala sam se tako iscrpljeno kao da sam ne daj Boze bolesnik na hemoterapiji...nikad tako bolesna nisam bila....ali bukvalno...I kada bi mi familija ili neki prijatelj pomenu da bi mi mozda setnja pomogla a ja nemam snage ni do wc skoljke da odem dolazilo bi mi da ga naprosto udavim....barem u mislima jer prakticno je bilo neizvodljivo  :Smile:  ...Ali ne ljutim se na njih...kako bilo ko moze znati kako je meni u mojim cipelama...
Samo naprijed....uporno...sve vas ljubim i zelim od srca sve ono sto sami sebi zelite...
Sejla ...Emica je medenjakusa...lijepo ti i napreduje...ulazi u period kad bas i nece vise dobijati cjeli kg za mjesec dana....uzivajte...
Bluebella nije bitno sta nosimo..neka su samo ziva i zdrava....covjek moze da masta razne stvari dok ne bude trudan...poslije su bitne samo dvije...zivo i zdravo....mada doduse...curice su eh.... :Smile: 
Kismet...ljubim gimnasticarku....mnogoooo...
Mare :Heart:

----------


## nina977

> Cure,molim vas malu pomoć.Na jesen idemo po prvi put u PFC i malo sad gledam protokol.Bit ću u dugačkom protokolu,1. DC Decapeptil depo a 16.DC počinjem sa stimulacijom.Kako sam računala punkcija bi trebala biti negdje oko datuma slijedeće menstruacije pa me to malo buni.Da li neka od vas imala takav protokol?


Cure,kopiram post,ako ima koja od vas da je bila u ovakvom protokolu.Thanks...

----------


## ivica_k

Nina, ne brini, tako to i treba biti-punkcija oko datuma M, meni je zadnji protokol kod njih bio sa dec. depo

----------


## nina977

:


> Nina, ne brini, tako to i treba biti-punkcija oko datuma M, meni je zadnji protokol kod njih bio sa dec. depo


Thanks na odgovoru.Prvi put imam takav protokol pa mi ustvari nije jasno dal se onda cijeli ciklus pomiće tj.da li onda M ne dođe ili kako? :Confused:

----------


## ivica_k

M ne dodje, jer si nakon deca pod supresijom, nakon koje slijedi stimulacija...no sikiriki!

----------


## nina977

Ivica,thanks

----------


## mare41

to vise nije ciklus jer je suprimiran, dr je znala reci da se tako moze dugo biti pod supresijom

----------


## missixty

Nisam se stigla prije javiti  :Smile:  
Hvala vam svima na lijepim riječima! Drage moje, neka vam je sa srećom  :Heart:

----------


## pretorija

+ge moje evo konacno da se javim /
12 jun transfer 1 blastocite i 1 morule sad cekam nije lako uz mog/ decka koji je navikao da ga se dize svakih 5 minuta/
nikakvih simptoma jos

----------


## lana03

Pretorija, da nije rano za simptome? Kada zapravo mogu da se očekuju prvi znaci i koji? Ja sam radila ET 14.6. ali se bojim i da tražim neki znak. Sve najbolje ti želim.

----------


## Ignis

Pozdrav svima,
Dugo vas čitam,ali sam se tek sada odlučila uključiti na forum.
Ja 36,preuranjena menopauza MM 35 sve OK.Nakon nekoliko neupijelih pokušaja sa stimulacijama, bez JS,odlučili smo se za donaciju JS.
Bila sam na donaciji jajne stanice u PFC sada u 5 mj.vraćena dva embrija.Postupak nažalost neuspiješan.Imamo još 4 embrija i planiramo FET učiniti u 9 mj.pa me zanima da li tko zna kakav je sada postupak sa HZZO-om obzirom da smo bili na donaciji JS na teret HZZO-a?
Hvala na odgovorima, a svima koji su trenutno u postupcima puno sreće!

----------


## prag

cure, 
evo napokon danas stiglo rješenje...za tjedan dana bi bilo 3 mjeseca..ne znam što im je toliko dugo trebalo za fet, ali bila sam uporna, zvala sam pa su slali požurnicu. onda me prije 20 dana zvala iz povjerenstva ženska da je odobreno eto kao da znam i da će mi sljedeći tjedan doći rješenje kad pravna služba ispiše..i eto trebalo im je ravno 20 dana  :Smile: )) ali nema veze, ionako sam propustila ovaj ciklus..pa idemo u 7 mj. 

pretorija, držim fige da upali i da braco dobije pojačanje  :Smile: 
mare puno puno pozdrava tebi i curama od mene i muža i mare  :Smile:  tako malo još brojiš..to su najisčekivanije curke na forumu..kad rodiš srušiti će se server roda od svih nas  :Smile: 
đurđa jesi ti bila u pragu..nisam sad u toku zadnjih dana..
missixty čestitam, i ja se sjećam tvoje tužne priče i nadam se da će mala mrva izbrisati sva ružna sjećanja i donjeti neopisivu sreću 
Ignis, evo ja sam u istoj situaciji, dakle mora ti opet MPO spec, potpisati formular, skupi otpusno iz klinike, i sve što si nalaza radila u međuvremenu eventualno, papa, briseve isl. i pismo molbe. adresa ista, eto kažu da se brže dobije fet kad je iza neuspješnog postupka ali u svakom slučaju požuri da imaš sigurno sve za 9.

veliki pozdrav i svim ostalim curama koliko vas ima  :Smile:

----------


## đurđa76

sve se mislim oću neću a kad me se pita evo me
je bili smo 30.6 je bio transfer 3 odlične morule,jučer beta 18 dnt 3850,još smo u nevjerici i pozitivnom šoku,naša srećica dobiva pojačanje

----------


## Bluebella

Đurđa76... pa to je divno.. Čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## pretorija

:Very Happy: durda
i ja sada imam vise nade da ce moj sinek dobit pojacanje kad vidim da si ti uspjela :Klap:

----------


## bubekica

*đurđa* cestitam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mali Mimi

đurđa čestitam!!! Mislim da si od uzbuđenja falila mjesec

----------


## pretorija

lana 03
puno srece ti zelim  :Love:  ako se pojavi koji simptom javim tjesim se jer ni prvi put nisam imala nikakve siptome pa je bilo uspjesno tako simptomi nemoraju znacit nis
ali ipak ih trazim i zapazam svaku promjenu na sebi.

----------


## kismet

*đurđa*, divno, čestitam i nek sve bude školski sa drugom srećicom/srećicama (velika beta...)
*lana03, pretorija*, sretno u išćekivanju i da nam javite ogromne bete, da, simptomi su tako rano zbilja nemjerodavni, jedino su test i/ili beta sigurni pokazatelji...
*prag, ignis*, sretno i da nam krenete đurđinim stopama!

Svima velika pusa  :Heart:

----------


## Ignis

Hvala prag na uputama,sada opet hitno papirologiju rješavati, samo se nadam da ću stići.
Tebi puno puno sreće u 7 mj, da sve bude  dobro i da mala Marija dobije  bracu ili seku!!!!

----------


## prag

bravo đurđa!!!! čestitam!!!  :Very Happy: 
nadam se da ćemo ja i pretorija tvojim stopama, i prvu trudnoću smo se pratile nas tri  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

đurđa, čestitam, PREDIVNO  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  pa curka možda dobije i duplo pojačanje, želim mirnu i sretnu trudnoću ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
prag, pretorija, lana, da nam i vi uskoro objavite sretne vijesti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
ignis, sretno s hzzo-om, a doletjet će i 9.mjesec ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

svima velika pusa, naročito dragim trudnicama  :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## luc

> sve se mislim oću neću a kad me se pita evo me
> je bili smo 30.6 je bio transfer 3 odlične morule,jučer beta 18 dnt 3850,još smo u nevjerici i pozitivnom šoku,naša srećica dobiva pojačanje


Cestitke!
Milivoji kad vo krecete po pojacanje?
Bmaric jesi pocela sa stimulacijom?

----------


## mare41

moja ekipa s kojom sam pocela krece po drugo-sretno vam svima! mi za 10 tak dana ...
đurđa, cestitam-ja ko beba imam malo sati budnosti, al javit cu se
sejla, ja bi sad opet novu sliku :Smile:

----------


## Ignis

durđa čestitam :Very Happy: .Beta savršena!!Uživajte o ovom pozitivnom šoku, nadam se da ću i ja uskoro saznati kako je  vidjeti  veliku betu nakon svih ovih nula!
Sejla,curica pre preslatka!Koja  sreća!
Svima koje čekate bete  puunooo strpljenja i velike bete želim, ja se još oporavljam od svoje velike 0 jučer!

----------


## milivoj73

luc mi smo odgodili do daljnjeg radi dovođenja stanja mž u normalu...
stigle ju 4 jake stimulacije u kratko vrijeme...
nadamo se da ćemo uspjeti drugi put ali ako ne, uživamo u našem blagu  :Smile: 
pozdrav svima na najdražem pdfu  :Smile:

----------


## Lana77

Kada se radi donacija j.c. koliko embriona obicno vracaju?Kakav je proces posle transfera,da li se prima neka terapija?Da li se zna ko je donatorka? Mi idemo 28.7. pa se nadam da ce biti lepo vreme,kao i pozitivan rezultat ovaj put.

----------


## đurđa76

broj embrija ovisi o dogovoru između tebe,doktorice i embriologa,većinom se radi o dva,poslije transfera pretpostavljam da većina nas dobije isto:prednizon,utrogestan,estrofem,folna i aspirin,tako je barem meni,donatori su potpuno anonimni i ne možeš dobiti podatke o njima.eto nadam se da sam ti malo pomogla,sretno

----------


## sejla

> Evo sejle s transfera! sve je super proslo i dr Mardesic je jako zadovoljan!!! Vracena mi je jedna blastica, tako su odlucili zbog moje sitne gradje i lagane srcane mane. Samo neka moja mrva  ostane samnom, a ostalo nam je jos i 7 smrzlica  joj, sva sam puna emocija...pisat cu detaljnije po povratku! Svima velka pusa


Prije točno godinu dana mala mrva je došla svojoj mami, i odlučila se primiti čvrsto, čvrsto  :Zaljubljen:  Od tog su trenutka snovi postali stvarnost  :Heart: 

(mare draga, evo novi avatar po narudžbi, hehe  :Kiss: )

----------


## Mali Mimi

sejla predivna je :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kismet

sejla, puse ljepotici, našoj praškoj manekenkici; ajme kako vrijeme leti...

----------


## Bluebella

> Prije točno godinu dana mala mrva je došla svojoj mami, i odlučila se primiti čvrsto, čvrsto  Od tog su trenutka snovi postali stvarnost


zar je već toliko prošlo.... u isto vrijeme smo bile u Pragu... ja sam dan ili dva prije tebe imala transfer. 
ti već svoju princezu imaš u rukama, a ja sam tek na početku puta... al bitno da ide polako.
puse za malu Emu.. preslatka je  :Heart:

----------


## Mojca

Tu i tamo povirim na ovu temu, ali danas sam se baš razveselila đurđa, čestitam!
Baš lijepo!

Svima puno dobrih vibri za sve!

----------


## Žabac

> Kada se radi donacija j.c. koliko embriona obicno vracaju?Kakav je proces posle transfera,da li se prima neka terapija?Da li se zna ko je donatorka? Mi idemo 28.7. pa se nadam da ce biti lepo vreme,kao i pozitivan rezultat ovaj put.


Lana ja sam na malo jacoj terapiji, tj. samo dodaci onome sto je Đurđa napisala, uglavnom, ostaje ti ono sto koristis prije postupka i obavezno uvedu Utrogestan i tako sve do 12. tjedna, ako je test pozitivan (sve ovisi i o tvom zdravstvenom stanju).
Sto se donorke tice, nama je dr. L rekla par osnovnih stvari o njoj ali nista u detalje jer je to anonimno. (Koliko ima godina, svoje djece, zdravlje i koliko su je cesto koristili kao donora).

----------


## đurđa76

> Tu i tamo povirim na ovu temu, ali danas sam se baš razveselila đurđa, čestitam!
> Baš lijepo!
> 
> Svima puno dobrih vibri za sve!


 :Wink:

----------


## Bubzi

> moja ekipa s kojom sam pocela krece po drugo-sretno vam svima! mi za 10 tak dana ...
> đurđa, cestitam-ja ko beba imam malo sati budnosti, al javit cu se
> sejla, ja bi sad opet novu sliku


Draga Mare, čitamo te, čekamo te!

----------


## Bubzi

Đurđa čestitkeeee!

----------


## sejla

> zar je već toliko prošlo.... u isto vrijeme smo bile u Pragu... ja sam dan ili dva prije tebe imala transfer. 
> ti već svoju princezu imaš u rukama, a ja sam tek na početku puta... al bitno da ide polako.
> puse za malu Emu.. preslatka je


Hvala draga  :Heart:  Je, sjećam se, skupa smo iščekivale betu, ti si bila na transferu dva dana prije mene....ali zato sada među ove naše praške princeze napokon dolazi tvoj praški princ  :Zaljubljen:  imat će na biranje, a cure će se otimat  :Laughing: 

Mali Mimi, kismet, pipi, mare.... :Kiss: 

I opet da pitam, gdje su nam Shadow2 i emocija, zanima me kako je kod njih....

----------


## pretorija

jutros 11 dtransfera test je pokazao minus jako smo tuzni jos se malo nadamo ali ne previse

----------


## valii

Nova sam ali Vas već dugo čitam i razmišljam da ako bude beta O, da i mi odemo po jednu Češku bebicu...  :Smile: 
Pretorija, možda je još rano za test.

----------


## Žabac

> jutros 11 dtransfera test je pokazao minus jako smo tuzni jos se malo nadamo ali ne previse


Bas mi je zao, ali mozda ipak jos test ne pokazuje kako treba! Kad vadite betu? Ja sam danas 12dnt i cekam betu u cetvrtak,  shvatila sam prosli puta da vremena za razocaranje uvijek ima pa vise ne radim testove prije bete!

----------


## pretorija

Zabac u pravu si za razocarenje ali ja nestrpljiva 
zelim ti veliku betu u cetvrtak :Love: 

kad pogledam u moju srecicu lakse sve podnosim :Zaljubljen:  ali mi je tesko zbog njega sta ce vjerovatno ostati sam jer smrzlica vise nema

----------


## Ignis

pretorija,ne biti tužna urin testovi kod IVF-ova su nepouzdani,tako npr.po Engleskim smjernicama izričito ne preporučuju urin testove baš zbog nepouzdanosti obzirom na visoke doze hormona koji se uzimaju kod mpo.
nade još ima.osim toga 11 dnt je rano,a to i sama vjerovatno znaš.
ne želim ti buditi lažnu nadu ali čitala sam jednoj curi je 12 dnt test  bio negativan a 14 dan beta veća od 150, pa toliko o testovima!!!
znam da si nestrpljiva,alii glavu gore bit ce to dobro.
jesi ti išla sa doniranim js?

----------


## Žabac

> Zabac u pravu si za razocarenje ali ja nestrpljiva 
> zelim ti veliku betu u cetvrtak
> 
> kad pogledam u moju srecicu lakse sve podnosim ali mi je tesko zbog njega sta ce vjerovatno ostati sam jer smrzlica vise nema


Hvala ti, nadam se da ce biti, ali i ako ne bude, ne zelim odustati. Ne znam tvoju povijest, ali znam da vas ne treba sprijeciti to sto vise nema smrzlica. Pravila u ovoj borbi su da nema pravila i da nema odustajanja do krajnjeg cilja.
Glavu gore i idemo svi zajedno u pobjede....

----------


## Žabac

Meni su prosle godine sve lade potonule, dok nisam nabasala na ovaj forum i dvije dobre duse sejlu i mare koje su me odvele dalje i pomogle kad je bilo najpotrebnije. Danas ne pomisljam na odustajanje. Tako da nemojte ni vi. Zivot ima obicaj da nam pokaze put kada mislimo da smo zapeli...
Head up and stay strong

----------


## pretorija

Hvala puno na uthjehi puno znaci u ovim trenutcima za Mare si u pravu sta bi mi bez nje a I Sejla vidim da je jako za pomoc treba neko nasljedit nasu Mare jer ce sad imat pune ruke posla I nece imat puno vremena za forum.

Ja imam snage za dalje moja borba traje vise od 20 god 
samo nemam  vise bas vremena,godine brzo prolaze nazalost.
ako I pokusamo ponovo trazili bi istu donorku a ona ove god ce imat 36 god i ko zna dal bi i donirala ponovo sve to uzima vrijeme

----------


## pretorija

Ignis
 hvala za info i ja se pomalo nadam da nesto nije u redu sa testom radicu betu 27 pa cu znat na cemu smo
da bila sam na donaciji PFC 2011 februar i uspjesno imam sina od 20 mjeseci

----------


## sejla

Joj hvala vam cure  :Shy kiss: 

Pretorija, žao mi je za minus, ali nadam se da je lažan, čekamo betu i navijamo da sinčić dobije bracu ili seku (uf, ja već jedva čekam po bracu ili seku kraj nje tako dobre) ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

Žabac draga, za lijepu betu  :Kiss:  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

čekamo vijesti o našoj mare i njenim anđelicama, forum će naprosto pošandrcati od veselja  :Very Happy: 

i pipi će nam skoro, ako već i nije, nadam se da je sve super  :Kiss: 

valii, dobro nam došla!

----------


## Sonja29

Sejla E. je preslatka <3
Djurdja cestitam! 
Pretorija jos nije sve izgubljeno! ~~~~~~~

----------


## bmaric

Cure, saljem vam svima puno pozdrava iz Praga!!!  :Smile:

----------


## kismet

> Cure, saljem vam svima puno pozdrava iz Praga!!!


Navijamo za tebe  :Klap: 
Uživajte i vratite se u društvu koje stiže 2014., od srca želim!

----------


## mare41

zabac, kiss! bmaric, sretno
pretorija, sjecas se kad se mirna javila ovdje, kad su tek poceli...ko kaze da necemo ici po jos  :Smile: , drzi se draga

----------


## meki

*đurđa* čestitam!!!! :Very Happy: 
Iznenađena sam ažurnosti HZZO-a koji mi je poslao rješenje za mjesec dana!!!!tako da se i ja spremam via Prag u 7mj......ljekovi spremni,samo da M ne kasni i oko dvadesetog bi trebali po svoje smrzliće....nervoza pomalo počela... :Raspa:

----------


## kismet

> *đurđa* čestitam!!!!
> Iznenađena sam ažurnosti HZZO-a koji mi je poslao rješenje za mjesec dana!!!!tako da se i ja spremam via Prag u 7mj......ljekovi spremni,samo da M ne kasni i oko dvadesetog bi trebali po svoje smrzliće....nervoza pomalo počela...


*
meki*, sretno, nek bude zadnji i dobitni ovaj ljetni postupak, držimo fige!

----------


## pretorija

Drage moje vadila krv danas 14dt da vidim na cemu sam jer mislim ako sam bar malo trudna pokazace ali nema nista :Crying or Very sad: 
Tako mislim da nema potrebe da nastavim sa hormonima jer mi izazivaju mucnine vec 4 mjeseca sam na kojekakvim hormonskim tabletama.

Draga mare hvala ti na podrsci I ohrabrenju za dalje 

Mislim da cu bit prva osoba na ovom forumu ako trazim istu donorku ponovo nisam citala o slicnoj situaciji dosad.
Zahvalna sam sudbini sta mi je podarila moje djetesce nakon toliko godina cekanja. uz njega je lakse sve podnijet :Love:

----------


## mare41

meki, draga, sretno!
pretorija, zao mi je, vjerujem da ce ti se zelja za drugim ostvarit malo kasnije

----------


## valiana

Novim i starim trudnicama čstitam a svima ostalima želim što prije da budemo i mi mame!Ja sam malo na odmoru psihičkom i fizičkom i punim batreije za 9mj! :Smile:

----------


## Ignis

pretorija žao mi je!
uzivaj sa svojim bebacem,a nove pobjede te tek cekaju.
meki super za hzzo i sretno u 7 mj.
Ja sam predala papire za FEt prošli tjedan,odmah nakon negativne bete, čula se sa Mirnom kaze dva ciklusa i u trećem planiramo u Prag, znači 9 mj.
pozz svima!I neka više krenu te pozitivne bete i trudnice.

----------


## sejla

draga pretorija  :Love:  drži nam se, i nek ti sinčić dade snage za novi postupak, uz tebe smo!
meki i bmaric, sretnoooooooooo  :Heart: 
valiana  :Kiss:

----------


## bmaric

Hvala cure!
Prosli put sam morala 2 x 2 utica stavljati, sada tri puta dnevno. Da li to mora biti svakih 8 sati ili si mogu rasporediti od ujutro do pred spavanje?

----------


## đurđa76

ja ih raspoređujem nekako,ali okvirno mislim da bi trebalo vrtit se oko 8 sati,malo prije malo poslije

----------


## špelkica

Drage cure, pošto je tema o doniranju spolnih stanica malo zamrla, a vidim da se ovdje piše i o tome, mene zanima sljedeće: pod kojim uvjetima se može ostvariti pravo preko HZZO- a na jedan takav postupak? Kako to u praksi ide? Da li se može ostvariti pravo doniranja embrija? 
Hvala!

----------


## sejla

Draga špelkica, hzzo odobrava donaciju za dijagnoze kod kojih se nikako ne može ostvariti trudnoća vlastitim stanicama. Ako ikako mogu pomoći vlastitim iskustvom, piši i na pp.

----------


## pretorija

:Klap:  Zabac cekamo tvoju visoku betu danas :Love:

----------


## Žabac

> Zabac cekamo tvoju visoku betu danas


Hvala, hvala, evo i ja je s nervozom iscekujem. Nalazi ce kasnije popodne danas. Javim se cim saznam.....

----------


## Bluebella

> Hvala, hvala, evo i ja je s nervozom iscekujem. Nalazi ce kasnije popodne danas. Javim se cim saznam.....


ajmo neku trocifrenu betu na sunce  :Smile:  ništa manje ne priznajem.... vrijeme je da se malo ovaj pdf probudi  :Very Happy:

----------


## leeloo77

Bok drage moje. Oprostite sto se nisam javila ali nakon pregleda na 9. i poltjedana sam odmah otisla na more a ovdje mi je net problematican.  Uglavnom, sve je bilo super,bebice velike skoro 3cm, dobili i slikice. Slijedece smo naruceni na 12 tt. Jos par dana uzivamo na moru. Pozz svima

----------


## Bluebella

> Bok drage moje. Oprostite sto se nisam javila ali nakon pregleda na 9. i poltjedana sam odmah otisla na more a ovdje mi je net problematican.  Uglavnom, sve je bilo super,bebice velike skoro 3cm, dobili i slikice. Slijedece smo naruceni na 12 tt. Jos par dana uzivamo na moru. Pozz svima


baš sam danas mislila na tebe i sve si mislim poslati ti pp.. kad evo te  :Smile: 
super da bebice napreduju  :Very Happy:  uživajte na moru.....

----------


## Žabac

> ajmo neku trocifrenu betu na sunce  ništa manje ne priznajem.... vrijeme je da se malo ovaj pdf probudi


A moze cetveroznamenkasta?!! 2768 - 16dnt.
Ne usudim se jos ni povjerovati!!!!!!

----------


## Bluebella

> A moze cetveroznamenkasta?!! 2768 - 16dnt.
> Ne usudim se jos ni povjerovati!!!!!!


još i bolje  :Very Happy:  
čestitaaaaaaaaaaaaaam  :Very Happy:

----------


## Žabac

> zabac, kiss! bmaric, sretno
> pretorija, sjecas se kad se mirna javila ovdje, kad su tek poceli...ko kaze da necemo ici po jos , drzi se draga


Mare, netko mi je nedavno šapnuo da je 12. dobitni

----------


## kismet

> A moze cetveroznamenkasta?!! 2768 - 16dnt.
> Ne usudim se jos ni povjerovati!!!!!!


 Opa miki, jesu to blizančići  :Very Happy: 
Moja je 16 dnt bila 1332, a ovo mi miriši na duplo...čestitam od srca, sretno i dalje!

*Leeloo*,  :Kiss:

----------


## pretorija

Zabac draga sretna sam zbog tebe  :Klap: 
12 put nije malo bilo je krajnje vrijeme

Zanima me koliko embrija su ti vratili?

----------


## Žabac

> Zabac draga sretna sam zbog tebe 
> 12 put nije malo bilo je krajnje vrijeme
> 
> Zanima me koliko embrija su ti vratili?


Hvala ti, nažalost nije prva pozitivna beta pa sam malo još rezervirana, ali je zato prva u donaciji. Da, dugo smo u ovome i vrijeme je da dođemo do pravog cilja. Vratili su mi dva embrija stara 96 sati. Bile su 2 morule, ali vidjet ćemo na uzv što nas čeka.
Već dugo želim dupliće, pa se nadam, ali zadovoljit ću se i sa jednom urednom trudnoćom i divnom, zdravom bebicom.

----------


## Žabac

> Opa miki, jesu to blizančići 
> Moja je 16 dnt bila 1332, a ovo mi miriši na duplo...čestitam od srca, sretno i dalje!
> 
> *Leeloo*,


Hvala, hvala, držim fige da budu  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## ljube

Žabac, super vijest, čestitam ti i sretno dalje!

----------


## ariadne

Zabac, cestitam, prelepa beta, blizanci sigurno!  :Very Happy: 
Inace ja sam nova ovde, iz okoline Subotice se javljam, citam ovu temu vec nedelju dana...

----------


## meki

*leeloo77* uživaj!!!!!!!!!!!! :Cool: 
*Žabac* super..čestitke!!!!!!!!!! :Klap:

----------


## meki

*sejla,mare,kismet,Ignis* HVALA!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## meki

*sejla,mare,kismet,Ignis* HVALA!!!!!!!!!!!!nadam se da ću i ja uskoro promjeniti avatar i da će biti tako lijep kao sejlin :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sara69

Žabac,čestitke za lijepu betu,i navijamo za  blizance :Very Happy:

----------


## suen

Zabac cestitam!!!!

----------


## bmaric

Ja se danas vratila iz Praga, pa samo da vam kažem da je novi PFC  f e n o m e n a l a n!

----------


## Bluebella

> Ja se danas vratila iz Praga, pa samo da vam kažem da je novi PFC  f e n o m e n a l a n!


slažem se  :Smile:  meni je bio sretan, isto želim i tebi  :Yes:

----------


## kismet

Svim curama sretno, za sve što treba, *bmaric*  - da nas obraduješ za 10-ak dana...

*ariadne*, dobrodošla i što prije postala trbušasta!

----------


## monika2208

Pozdrav drage moje!
čitam forum svaki dan ali se ne javljam često. Pratim sve cure mare41,kismet.valiana,bluebella.bmaric,sejla i sve ostale jer nedem u krevet a da nisam bila na forumu. redovito se dopisujem preko privatnog maila s bmaric i sejlom.
Ukratko da vam napišem koja je situacija kod mene; rješenje od HZZO sam dobila pozitivno 16.05. s tim daj ono napisano 08.05.13.
Jučer mi je Ksenija iz Pronatala javila da su mi našli donatorku čiji ciklus počinje 25.08. s obzirom da će mi rješenje isteći do tog datuma molim vas za pomoć da me uputite šta točno da im napišem u hzzo da mi produže rješenje
i jer moram ovo rješenje koje sam dobila isto poslat njima original ili da ga fotokopiram?
unaprijed hvala

----------


## sejla

Žabac draga, čestitkeeeeeeeee  :Very Happy:   predivna beta, nek su dugo čekani i željeni blizići!!!!!
bmaric, za objavu skorašnje velike bete ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 
ariadne, dobro nam došla!
meki  :Shy kiss: 
monika, samo se pozoveš na odobrenje i da tražiš produljenje za 60 dana, budući da je zahvat okvirno dogovoren za tad i tad (ciklus počinje 25.08., na transfer ćeš negdje sredinom 9.mj)  :Kiss:

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

Drage moje, imam osobitu čast svima vam javiti da je nasa mare 41 rodila djevojčice :Very Happy: 
Čestitamo mami i tati, a curkama sve najbolje :Very Happy: 
Link za čestitke 
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80866-N...34#post2437834

----------


## leeloo77

> Drage moje, imam osobitu čast svima vam javiti da je nasa mare 41 rodila djevojčice
> Čestitamo mami i tati, a curkama sve najbolje
> Link za čestitke 
> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80866-N...34#post2437834


Cestitam mare! napokon  :Smile:

----------


## bmaric

hvala cure!!!

evo da i ovdje čestitam našoj mari na curicama  :Very Happy:

----------


## Mojca

:Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  
Moram malo i tu skakati. 
mare  :Heart:

----------


## kismet

mare naša draga, čestitam i ovdje, pusa tebi i tvojim princezicama  :Very Happy: 

*monika*, dobrodošla i da nam u rujnu objaviš lijepe vijesti  i veeelikuuu betu, uživajte u Pragu...

----------


## milivoj73

Mare,tm, curice...
nemam riječi....sve znate  :Smile:

----------


## florjan

Iskrene čestitke Mare  :Very Happy:

----------


## prag

iskrene čestitke Mare tebi i tvom mužu od mene, muža i MAre!!!!!!!!!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## hannah8

Draga Mare, iskrene čestitke, tebi i tvom dragom, malenim princezama od srca 
sve najbolje želimo!! :Smile:   :Heart:

----------


## suen

Mare cestitam i sve najbolje vam zelim!!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Žabac

> Pozdrav drage moje!
> čitam forum svaki dan ali se ne javljam često. Pratim sve cure mare41,kismet.valiana,bluebella.bmaric,sejla i sve ostale jer nedem u krevet a da nisam bila na forumu. redovito se dopisujem preko privatnog maila s bmaric i sejlom.
> Ukratko da vam napišem koja je situacija kod mene; rješenje od HZZO sam dobila pozitivno 16.05. s tim daj ono napisano 08.05.13.
> Jučer mi je Ksenija iz Pronatala javila da su mi našli donatorku čiji ciklus počinje 25.08. s obzirom da će mi rješenje isteći do tog datuma molim vas za pomoć da me uputite šta točno da im napišem u hzzo da mi produže rješenje
> i jer moram ovo rješenje koje sam dobila isto poslat njima original ili da ga fotokopiram?
> unaprijed hvala


Monika, evo i primjera jednog od mojih produljenja:

PREDMET: Zahtjev za produljenje rješenja za upućivanje na medicinski potpomognutu oplodnju s doniranom jajnom stanicom KLASA: ..., URBROJ: ... od datuma ...

Poštovani,

Primili smo rješenje za odobrenje upućivanja na medicinski potpomognutu oplodnju s doniranom jajnom stanicom, te smo u postupku liječenja. Predviđen odlazak u Prag na liječenje je datuma... 

Kako valjanost rješenja ističe datuma ... i kako nisu sigurni točni datumi polaska u Prag na liječenje, najljepše Vas molim da produljite gore navedeno rješenje, kako bismo bili u mogućnosti sa sigurnošću pristupiti liječenju.

Unaprijed se najljepše zahvaljujem.

S poštovanjem,

----------


## Žabac

> Monika, evo i primjera jednog od mojih produljenja:
> 
> PREDMET: Zahtjev za produljenje rješenja za upućivanje na medicinski potpomognutu oplodnju s doniranom jajnom stanicom KLASA: ..., URBROJ: ... od datuma ...
> 
> Poštovani,
> 
> Primili smo rješenje za odobrenje upućivanja na medicinski potpomognutu oplodnju s doniranom jajnom stanicom, te smo u postupku liječenja. Predviđen odlazak u Prag na liječenje je datuma... 
> 
> Kako valjanost rješenja ističe datuma ... i kako nisu sigurni točni datumi polaska u Prag na liječenje, najljepše Vas molim da produljite gore navedeno rješenje, kako bismo bili u mogućnosti sa sigurnošću pristupiti liječenju.
> ...


Zaboravih spomenuti, obzirom da ti valjanost rješenja ističe 15.07. (60 dana od dana zaprimanja rješenja, a ne izdavanja), nemoj još tražiti produljenje, jer će ti novo rješenje izdati u roku par dana i ponovno ti vrijedi od datuma primitka. Dakle imaš još 2 tjedna do isteka, moja preporuka ti je da zatražiš produljenje kroz cca 10 dana tako da ti novo produljenje traje što dulje i da možda nećeš imati potrebe tražiti još jedno produljenje.

----------


## Sela

Nije forum za cestitanje,ali moram se osvrnuti na Mare kojoj zelim svu srecu svijeta sa njenim blagom(btw.misice su preslatke),a htjela bih cestitati i Đurđi na drugoj trudnoci!

----------


## bmaric

Žabac, ja uvijek šaljem 2 tjedna prije i produže mi uvijek 60 dana od isteka rješenja, s tim da napišu i datum. tako su mi i zadnje rješenje produžili. produženje mi je stiglo negdje sredinom 5. mjeseca i piše mi kako rješenje ističe 26.05., te mi ga produžuju za daljnjih 60 dana i da vrijedi do 26.07.

to je moje iskustvo sa produženjem...

----------


## đurđa76

> Nije forum za cestitanje,ali moram se osvrnuti na Mare kojoj zelim svu srecu svijeta sa njenim blagom(btw.misice su preslatke),a htjela bih cestitati i Đurđi na drugoj trudnoci!


hvala draga,kako sinčić

----------


## meki

> Drage moje, imam osobitu čast svima vam javiti da je nasa mare 41 rodila dvije djevojčice
> Čestitamo mami i tati, a curkama sve najbolje
> Link za čestitke 
> http://forum.roda.hr/threads/80866-N...34#post2437834


Draga *mare 41* *Č E S T I T A M* od  :Heart: !!!!!

----------


## mia

Ma znam da ovo nije mjesto za čestitanje...ali moram....

Draga mare 41 od sveg srca ti čestitam na upornosti, snazi, želji, volji....
Sve najbolje curkama, mami i tati....
 :Heart:  :Very Happy:  :Love:  :Kiss:

----------


## iva77

samo da vam se  javim na brzaka da sam rodila u 36 tj carskim sve je u redu imamo sincinu i sad smo doma mazimo se i pazimo i presretni smo
puno pusa  svima saljemo a tebi draga mare i tm iskrene cestitke u duplo

----------


## Bluebella

> samo da vam se  javim na brzaka da sam rodila u 36 tj carskim sve je u redu imamo sincinu i sad smo doma mazimo se i pazimo i presretni smo
> puno pusa  svima saljemo a tebi draga mare i tm iskrene cestitke u duplo


čestitke na sinu  :Very Happy:

----------


## sejla

> Cure, moja je beta 13dnt* 2401*!!!!!!!!!!!! AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!! I sestra me potapšala kad je vidjela moju reakciju na dobiveni papirček


Prije točno godinu dana  :Zaljubljen: 

mare, curke su  :Zaljubljen:   :Zaljubljen:  ljubite nam se i mazite i čim prije dođite domeka
iva, čestitke na sinčeku !!!!!

----------


## Bubzi

Iva čestitke na sinu!
Divno sjećanje Sejla i gle sad tu predivnu bebu!

----------


## tikica_69

Samo sa mahnem svim mojim Čehinjama i njihovim bebama  :Bye: 
Ja do daljnjega neću vidjeti ni Prag a ni svoje zmrzliće zbog zdravstvenih problema  :Sad: 
No, valjda mi je takva životna karma. Vjerujem da negdje i za mene sije sunce  :Yes:

----------


## Bluebella

tikica draga... nadam se da ćeš što prije riješiti zdravstvene probleme i krenuti po svoje smrzliće  :Love:

----------


## pretorija

tikica draga da ti pozelim srecu I zdravlje jer potrebna si svima tvojoj familiji I nama ovdi :Love: 
doce  bolji dani :Love:

----------


## kismet

*iva*, čestitam na pišonji!

*tikice*, od srca želim da što prije zaliječiš ono što te muči i ne sumnjam da vas čeka barem jedna bebolina; koliko god ti to sada daleko izgledalo, kolo sreće se okrene za tren, i ja sam cijelu prvu polovicu 2012. provela po bolnicama, a završila sa Božićnim plusićem  :Smile:  (da mi je netko to rekao na početku godine, doslovno bih ga zgromila)
P.S. ( Lea Boban je tako lijepo rekla : Bog svakoga pogladi po glavi, samo treba biti strpljiv i dočekati svoj red...)

Sretno!

----------


## ivica_k

> samo da vam se  javim na brzaka da sam rodila u 36 tj carskim sve je u redu imamo sincinu i sad smo doma mazimo se i pazimo i presretni smo
> puno pusa  svima saljemo a tebi draga mare i tm iskrene cestitke u duplo


Iva77, cestitke na bebacu, skoro mi je promakla ova lijepa vijest!
Veselim se svim cudesnim bebama, ali me posebno razveseli kad nase maratonke postanu mame! A koliko cu krugova ja jos do cilja morati istrcati, da mi je znati...hm

----------


## pretorija

ivica k
doce I tvojih 5 minuta :Love: 
ja cekah malo vise od 20god na mojih al eto docekah :Zaljubljen:

----------


## ariadne

Kismet, Sejla hvala na dobrodoslici. :Smile: 
bmaric, sretno. :Smile: 
tikice, zelim ti, da sto pre ozdravis. :Smile: 
Zabac, nadam se, da trudnoca lepo napreduje. Imala si FET iz donacije? I ja sam bila na donaciji js u PFC, svez ET mi nije uspeo  :Crying or Very sad: , kakvo je tvoje/vase iskustvo: koliku pauzu treba praviti izmedu ET i FET?

----------


## lana03

Evo ja da javim da je moj prvi pokušaj u Pragu bio neuspešan. Beta je negativna. Očajna sam već dva dana. A toliko sam verovala posle svih vaših uspeha i lepih komentara. Naravno čestitke svim novim trudnicama i mamama. Mare41, čestitam ti i želim svaku sreću.

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

ariadne, odradis ovu mengu, ako vec nisi...
 neznam imas li cikluse ili ih izaziva? pilulama ?
 ako imas cikluse mozes vec sljedeci ciklus, ili si ga namjestis pilulama, pa opet za mjesec dana mozes na fet
mozda nisam bas razumljiva, svakako pitaj PFC

----------


## ariadne

OKNP, imam cikluse, i odradila sam mengu. Znaci samo 1 ciklus izmedu ET i FET kod donacije js... A ja sam mislila, 2-3 ciklusa pauziranja, kao kod stimulacija/ivf-a. I naravno, pitacu i PFC, sta misle. Inace planiram krajem avgusta ili pocetkom septembra...

----------


## florjan

Pozdrav svima i jedno malo pitanje

Pratimo i ovaj forum od početka naše borbe i sada smo se prebacili ovdje i okrenuli novu stranicu i našoj borbi.  
Predali smo papire na HZZO za Prag, pa nas čisto zanima (ne sjećam se da sam negdje pročitao) da li HZZO pokriva i lijekove ili samo postupak i najjeftiniji prijevoz?

Hvala

Pozdrav

----------


## bmaric

*florjan*, u rješenju bude navedeno da li pokrivaju lijekove ili ne, ali koliko znam da većini bude navedeno da se stimulacija provodi u klinici u kojoj je vaš mpo dr., što znači da u tom slučaju pokrivaju i lijekove.

za koji postupak ste slali zahtjev?
puno sreće!!!

----------


## valiana

> Pozdrav svima i jedno malo pitanje
> 
> Pratimo i ovaj forum od početka naše borbe i sada smo se prebacili ovdje i okrenuli novu stranicu i našoj borbi.  
> Predali smo papire na HZZO za Prag, pa nas čisto zanima (ne sjećam se da sam negdje pročitao) da li HZZO pokriva i lijekove ili samo postupak i najjeftiniji prijevoz?
> 
> Hvala
> 
> Pozdrav


Bok!Evo ovako pokriva hzzo troškove lijekova u klinici u kojoj ti MPO dr potpisao zahtjev.Što se tiče putnih troškova pokrivaju cijenu karte vlaka.To ti kasnije refundiraju.Ali se načekaš!Mi uvuijek idemo vlakom i super nam je cijena povratne karte za oboje iznosi 1400kn.Nama je to najbolji put u Prag narvno da imam love išla bi avionom ali...Sretno!

----------


## kismet

> Evo ja da javim da je moj prvi pokušaj u Pragu bio neuspešan. Beta je negativna. Očajna sam već dva dana. A toliko sam verovala posle svih vaših uspeha i lepih komentara. Naravno čestitke svim novim trudnicama i mamama. Mare41, čestitam ti i želim svaku sreću.


   Draga lana, statistički gledano, uspješnost je oko 40-60 %, ovaj put nisi, nažalost, ušla u taj postotak, što ne znači da već idući put nećeš objaviti lijepu betu  :Love:  Malo ljetnog odmora i dalje u nove pobjede, ne sumnjam u uspjeh...

*ariadne*, sretno s FET-om, znam već dvije ne-forumske FET trudnoće, odmah iza neuspjelog, "svježeg" ET-a, čekamo tvoj plusić/betu uskoro  :Smile:

----------


## luc

Meni hzzo nije pokrio troskove lijekova ni prije dvije godine ni prije sedam mj. Neznam kako onda samo ja nikad nisam dobila a svaki put s pisala zalbu.

----------


## valiana

Meni jue u rješenju pisalo i ja dobila...neznam stvarno zakaj tebi nisu dali...

----------


## luc

Nemam pojma,dobila sam odgovor da si to moram platit sama. Nije ni vazno,nekako smo to poplacali i imamo savrsen rezultat :Smile:

----------


## meki

*lana03* žao mi je...više sreče drugi put.... :Crying or Very sad: 
*iva77* čestitam i želim da ti bebica bude zdrava i uživajte.... :Sing: 
*tikica69* ...doći će i tvojih pet minuta...samo hrabro i strpljivo...želim ti brz oporavak  :Sad:

----------


## florjan

> *florjan*, u rješenju bude navedeno da li pokrivaju lijekove ili ne, ali koliko znam da većini bude navedeno da se stimulacija provodi u klinici u kojoj je vaš mpo dr., što znači da u tom slučaju pokrivaju i lijekove.
> 
> za koji postupak ste slali zahtjev?
> puno sreće!!!


Hvala vam na odgovorima

Po preporuci MPO specijaliste predali smo zahtjev za IUI AID, Mirna je poslala upitnik i rekla da kad HZZO odobri da će poslati stimulacijski protokol, što prepostavljam zahtjeva neke lijekove, a i naš MPO je spominjao blagu stimulaciju pa nas stoga zanima, što se tiče puta za sada kada će biti aktualno planiramo autom mislmo da je to najpraktičnije i komotnije a i financijski je to tu negdje kao i vlak

Pozdrav

----------


## bmaric

*florjan*, mi smo od Mirne za AID dobili stimulacijski protokol sa gonalima, ali naš mpo dr. je isto smatrao da treba početi sa blagom stimulacijom i dao nam samo klomifen. ali ok, oba puta smo dobili po jednu js. 
A što se puta tiče, računaj da treba oko 2-3 puna rezervara (ovisno koliko vam auto troši) i vinejte (Slovenija 15 €, Austrija 8,30 € i Češka 18 €) i hotelski parking, koji se u većini slučajeva plaća (neka prosječna cijena je 10 € po danu).
Smještaj i tako plaćate sami, pa to i ne računam u putni trošak.

----------


## maku

Bok! I mi se selimo s azoo statistike ovdje. U fazi sam prikupljanja nalaza. Mi cemo ici o vlastitom trosku na donaciju sjemena i ICSI pa me zanima da li cu imati pravo na bolovanje?

----------


## Bluebella

> Bok! I mi se selimo s azoo statistike ovdje. U fazi sam prikupljanja nalaza. Mi cemo ici o vlastitom trosku na donaciju sjemena i ICSI pa me zanima da li cu imati pravo na bolovanje?


imaš pravo na bolovanje. ja sam o svom trošku išla u Prag i uzela bolovanje na širu N97
Prvo mi socijalni ginekolog nije htio dati, jer nema na koga pisati (kliniku ili doktora u hrv), ali nisam se dala, imam na to zakonsko pravo i na kraju mi je dao onoliko dana koliko sam tražila.

----------


## maku

odlicno! puno mi to znaci jer tesko dobijem godisnji. hvala!

----------


## Bluebella

> odlicno! puno mi to znaci jer tesko dobijem godisnji. hvala!


sretno u Pragu  :pivo:

----------


## sejla

draga tikice  :Love:  drž nam se, ti si nam ovdje pojam za hrabrost  :Heart: 
lana03, žao mi je za negativnu betu, odtuguj i onda u daljnje planove, nije gotovo  :Love: 
maku i florjan, sretno s hzzo-om!
betočekalice drage ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Ja još uvijek muku mučim s puno preniskim tsh nakon poroda (0.004)....Prilagođavam dozu lijeka i valjda će se uskoro normalizirati. Sutra nam je 4 mjeseca  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## Cassie

Čestitke svima novim mamama, Mare41, Iva77... !!!!  :Heart:  Sretno svima koji idu put Praga!!! Nije me dugo bilo na forumu i vidim da se povećao broj trudnoća. 

Naš praški zadatak je dobro obavljen  :Very Happy:  i uskoro očekujemo rođenje naše curice  :Very Happy:  

Svi smo vodili bitku sa HZZO-om i zato cure koje čekate nemojte se dati i budite ustrajne.

----------


## Bluebella

> Naš praški zadatak je dobro obavljen  i uskoro očekujemo rođenje naše curice


Sretno draga i javi novosti  :Heart:

----------


## Cassie

> Sretno draga i javi novosti


Svakako se javim  :Smile:  sretno i tebi!!!

----------


## leeloo77

cassie čestitam   :Smile:

----------


## Žabac

6+2= :Heart: 

*Adriane*, hvala, evo za sada dobro napreduje (osim što sam imala do sada već dva lagana krvarenja, ali danas je na uzv potvrđeno da je sve u najboljem redu i počele su one divne cjelodnevne mučnine prije nekoliko dana). Imala sam prvi FET iz donacije, prvi svježi postupak iz donacije je bio negdje u 02/13 i isto nije uspio. Mirna je rekla da čekam dvije spontane menstruacije i kad dođe treća, u toj je postupak. Kod mene je to tako krenulo, ali i otišlo na kraju na četvrtu jer mi endometrij nije bio dovoljno debeo, pa smo prebacili na slijedeći ciklus (za sada dobitni).

*Lana03* ne očajavaj, moja prva donacija je bila besprijekorna i po školski pa je beta bila negativna, ali zato je FET uspio!

*Florijan* ja kada sam dobila rješenje, naveli su na njemu da pokrivaju troškove najjeftinijeg putovanja, liječenje u klinici (što je podrazumjevalo lijekove donorke jer smo bili u donaciji) i također su naveli da nam je referentni centar koji nas je uputio, a nama je to Vinogradska, dužan osigurati svu potrebnu terapiju. Iako su ponekad spori sa nekim specifičnim lijekovima, ali meni nisu ništa uskratili. Dali su mi sve što je Mirna napisala. Kada smo došli u Prag došlo je do situacije da smo morali sami nabaviti dodatne lijekove za koje nam prije nisu javili da ćemo trebati i tu sam ja pokušala po povratku dobiti povrat od HZZO-a, ali sam za dio dobila odgovor da za moju dijagnozu taj lijek nije indiciran i da nije odobren povrat sredstava. Preporučam da budete što više u kontaktu s Mirnom, neka vam da sve napismeno što vam treba i ono što vam ginekolog ne može izdati na recept, tražite da vam osiguraju u bolnici u kojoj ste rješavali uputnicu za HZZO.
Također, što se putovanja tiče, nas je autom izašlo oko 1.600kn autom, a povrat smo dobili u iznosu najpovoljnije karte koju su oni sami tada izračunali 1.660kn po osobi (jer je bilo odobreno za oba supružnika), tako da smo dobili ukupnu isplatu oko 3.300kn prvi puta, a za FET su odobrili odlazak samo za mene, za MM ne jer on kao "nije potreban", pa očekujem povrat ponovno oko 1.600kn, ali to okvirno pokriva naše troškove puta, vinjeta, itd. Hotel plaćate sami u kategoriji u kojoj sami odaberete. 

Maku, što se bolovanja tiče, ja kada sam plaćala sama Maribor, poslodavac me zapravo upozorio da nemam pravo na bolovanje iako mi ga je liječnik pisao, jer je to liječenje u inozemstvu za koje mi HZZO nije dao odobrenje. Meni je oba puta ginekolog pisao na N97 na što imaš pravo 2 tjedna, a nakon toga ako treba produžiti, komisija nikada baš previše nije postavljala pitanja, nego su produžili do testa na trudnoću. Osobno nisam postavljala nikakva pitanja ginekologu ni na HZZO da li smije, a obzirom da je on pisao, to je dalje na njemu da zna da li to smije. Moj savjet je da ako imaš dobrog socijalnog ginekologa, da mu najaviš da ćeš ići u postupak i da će ti trebati otvoriti bolovanje, te da mu samo kad trebaš, javiš da je postupak krenuo i da ti otvori bolovanje.

Pusa svima.......
Sejla, Ema je svakim danom sve lijepša i lijepša mala princeza  :Love:

----------


## florjan

*Žabac* Puno hvala  :Bye:

----------


## mare41

svasta se dogadjalo dok me nije bilo-iva77 cestitam!
cassie-koliko jos?
tiksic, ljubim!
drzim fige za dalje svima kojima nija uspjelo i navijam za dalje!
hvala svima na cestitkama

----------


## pretorija

Draga mare :Kiss:  za tebe I malene curice.

----------


## pipi73

Drage moje praske princeze,samo da vam javim da sam 26.06. postala mama jedne ljepotice...porod je bio fantastican...bebica prekrasna...mada su poslije poroda nastupile neke komplikacije te sam izgubila vise od 3,5 l krvi...Ali hvala Bogu sve se super zavrsilo,sada sam dobro,bebica lijepo napreduje i dani se polako nizu...

Cestitam Mare,neka su vam zive,zdrave i na ponos ljepotice...svu srecu svijeta vam zelim,uzivajte...
Iva 77 tebi takodje....

Kismet ti si sada na redu...ali cemo cekati jos malcice....ljubim gimnasticarku...
Emica nam je medenko,svaki dan sve veci....nadam se da ce mami da se srede hormoni....

Tikice..majko hrabrosti...uvjerena sam duboko da ce sve to da se sredi...

Svim novopecenim mamama zelim divne trudnoce...onima u postupcima i pripremama bilione srece....Puno sam propustila.tesko mi je sve da pohvatam ali ne zamjerite....bice dana

Sve vas grlim i ljubim

----------


## kismet

*pipi*, draga, danas mislim na tebe, pa rekoh, javiti ćeš nam novosti...
čestitam od srca, pusa tebi i tvojim ljepoticama!

----------


## miny

Čestritam  ti  dragA.  Uživaj sa  svojim ljepoticama.   :Klap:  :Klap: 





> Drage moje praske princeze,samo da vam javim da sam 26.06. postala mama jedne ljepotice...porod je bio fantastican...bebica prekrasna...mada su poslije poroda nastupile neke komplikacije te sam izgubila vise od 3,5 l krvi...Ali hvala Bogu sve se super zavrsilo,sada sam dobro,bebica lijepo napreduje i dani se polako nizu...
> 
> Cestitam Mare,neka su vam zive,zdrave i na ponos ljepotice...svu srecu svijeta vam zelim,uzivajte...
> Iva 77 tebi takodje....
> 
> Kismet ti si sada na redu...ali cemo cekati jos malcice....ljubim gimnasticarku...
> Emica nam je medenko,svaki dan sve veci....nadam se da ce mami da se srede hormoni....
> 
> Tikice..majko hrabrosti...uvjerena sam duboko da ce sve to da se sredi...
> ...

----------


## sejla

Draga pipi, čestitke od srca na još jednoj princezi  :Zaljubljen:  Skroz sam se razniježila  :Heart:  Žao mi je čuti za komplikacije nakon poroda, no bitno da je sada sve dobro! Želim brz oporavak i uživajte u svakom trenutku s tatom i sekicom  :Love:

----------


## luc

Pipi73 cestitke!

----------


## tikica_69

pipi73, iskrene čestitke  :Very Happy: 
Baš me uvijek razvesele ove moje generacijske majčice posebno  :Heart:

----------


## Bluebella

Pipi73 Čestitam  :Very Happy:

----------


## florjan

Ekipa samo da javim stiglo rješenje HZZO-a, predano osobno u Margaretsku 18.06. uzet urudžbeni broj i danas stiglo dakle 20 dana, nemreš vjerovati, mi se pripremili na 2 mjeseca čekanja. 
Sada dalje u dogovor sa Mirnom

Pozdrav  :Very Happy:

----------


## bmaric

florjan, super!!! baš mi je drago. 
kada ćete u Prag?

----------


## florjan

Planirali smo 9mj sada će mo vidjeti kako će biti možda čak i u 8mj. Ima li još netko da se sprema gore u sljedećim mjesecima?

----------


## bmaric

sretno!!! 
ima, ima... ja ih znam bar 3 što će u 8. ili 9. ići gore. sigurno će ti se netko javiti.

----------


## nina977

> Planirali smo 9mj sada će mo vidjeti kako će biti možda čak i u 8mj. Ima li još netko da se sprema gore u sljedećim mjesecima?


Mi ćemo ići negdje početkom 9.mj ako bude sve po planu pa se možemo vidjeti ako se poklopimo..

----------


## valiana

Moj termin je 4.9 u PFC nikak da mi prođe to čekanje! :Very Happy: Čestitam svim mamama i trudnicama a ja se nadam da čemo i mi krenut tim putem uskoro!

----------


## florjan

Po svemu sudeći kako sada stvari stoje mi put aga sredinom 9mj ako se nešto ne promjeni

 :Bye:

----------


## meki

*pipi73* čestitam na princezici!!!!! :Klap:  :Heart:  :Heart: 
*sejla* malena je prava pravcata ljepotica.. :Zaljubljen:

----------


## monika2208

Pozdrav svima!
Vidim da se vas puno sprema u Prag u 9 mjesecu. I ja sam jedna od tih. ja ću u Prag negdje oko 15.9. sad par dana prije ili kasnije još točno neznam. 
Ja inače idem u Pronatal. 
Sejla Ema je prava slatkica.
Florjan u koju kliniku vi idete?

----------


## Žabac

> Ekipa samo da javim stiglo rješenje HZZO-a, predano osobno u Margaretsku 18.06. uzet urudžbeni broj i danas stiglo dakle 20 dana, nemreš vjerovati, mi se pripremili na 2 mjeseca čekanja. 
> Sada dalje u dogovor sa Mirnom
> 
> Pozdrav


Florijan odlicno, ocito mogu oni to kad hoce ili postoji nada da su se malo ubrzali, u svakom slucaju super, drzim fige da sve dalje ide tako pozitivno!

----------


## florjan

monika2208 mi idemo u PFC, još smo se prije nekako za njih odlučili

LP

----------


## luc

Flirjan sto su Vam odobrili od lijekova,klomifen i stopericu ili kompletni protokol koji preporucaju u Pragu?

----------


## florjan

Luc piše "potrebna hormonska stimulacija lijekovima prije postupka provest će se u Klinici za ženske bolesti i porode KBC Zagreb u skladu sa Zakonom o obveznom zdrastvenom osiguranju i općim aktima Zavoda utvrđenim standardom prava na lijekove iz obveznog zdrastvenog osiguranja" a moramo poslati u Prag hormone 3 dana ciklusa (oko 15.07) pa će oni poslati protokol s kojim će mo mi do MPO specijalista u Petrovu, to je plan za sada osim ako nemate neki drugi prijedlog

LP

----------


## luc

Ja ti se u to sad ne razumijem jer meni nisu htjeli dati lijekove makar sqm i bila na listi u bolnici ali vec ce ti doktor u bolnici objasnit sta smiju dati a sta ne. Sretno!
Mene zanima ako neko zna po kojoj logici uopce oni odobravaju stimulaciju. Zasto jedni dobiju a drugi ne,

----------


## bmaric

*florjan*, onda sretno sa lijekovima u Petrovoj. I mene tamo vode i kada su vidjeli da je samnom sve ok, jedino što navodno nemam redovne ovulacije, dali mi samo klomifen i skroz su ignorirali protokol iz Praga - počeli mi nešto pričati kako mi ne smiju dati ništa jače, jer kod mene može i klomifen dobro rezultirati. Ma vraga! Ja oba puta dobila samo jedan jedini folikul.

*luc*, jeli ti baš u rješenju piše da ti nisu odobreni lijekovi? to mi je nekako skroz čudno, jer ti si jedina od koje sam čula da nije dobila lijekove...

----------


## luc

Da,meni nisu naveli ni prije dvije godine da mi daju lijekove i kad sam zvala rekli su mi da se stimulacija obavlja tu a ne u Pragu i da si moram platit sama,kad sam isla na fet onda su mi napisali da mi odobravaju stopericu i to mi je Bauman dao. Sad su mi odobrili inseminaciju u prirodnom ciklusu i nikako nisam mogla dobit lijekove i pisala sam zalbu i svadala se pa mi je nakraju doktorica koja salje te zahtjeve rekla da nek budem sretna stim sta su mi dali. Nema sad ni veze hvala Bogu sam trudna i sve je ok al mi je bezveze.

----------


## bmaric

pa da, stimulacija se obavlja tu, ali mi baš glupo to što ti nisu odobrili. možda je to tako bilo još prije dvije godine, pa su samo kopirali tvoje rješenje. 
a kako to da su ti prije dvije godine odobrili IVF, odnosno FET, a sada samo inseminaciju? (ako sam te dobro razumila)

----------


## luc

Prije tri godine tocnije,sad za par dana slavimo drugi rodendan :Smile:  meni su ti odma odobrili ivf,nije se trebalo na inseminaciju kao sad,od tog postupka mi je ostalo devet smrzlica od kojih nisam ostala trudna pa sam opet slala zahtjev za ivf ali su mi odobrili samo inseminaciju i to u prirodnom ciklusu koji je srecom bio dobitni.
Mozda je i bilo tako,mozda sam ja mogla dobiti prije tri godine lijekove na svetom duhu po tadasnjem zakonu ali mi doktor Bauman nije nista rekao a ni ovi iz hzzoa. Da nije foruma bila bi ko tuka :Wink:

----------


## makajica

Veliki pozdrav svim pražankama i pražanima  :Wink: 
evo da se i ja malo javim... s pitanjem, naravno ... :Wink: 
naime, poslali smo zahtijev po drugi put na HZZO i sada ne ocekujem nikakv odgovor prije jeseni ( ionako im dugo treba  a sada u vrijeme godišnjih odmora vjerojatno i ppuno više )... ali me zanima ako i dobijem nešto npr u 8 mj jel netko zna kako radi PFC i Mirna ? da li im puno treba da se dobije termin ? (ne bih htjela ništa dogovarati pošto neznam 
naravno kakvo će biti rješenje i kada će uopće doći )... pa samo da cujem ako je netko kontaktirao sa Mirnom u skoro vrijeme ...

veliki pozdrav svim sretnim mamama i budućim mamama  :Smile: )

----------


## florjan

makajica mi predali zahtjev 18.06. i za 20-tak dana dobili rješenje, čuli smo se s Mirnom ali nije ništa spominjala godišnji

 :Smile:

----------


## valiana

Što se tiče zahtjeva nemora značit da češ dugo čekat nekad stvarno znaju i ugodno iznenadit rjetko ali znaju :Very Happy: .Mislim da Mirna ide na godišnji u 8mj ali još se raspitaj,ali to nema veze klinika i dalje radi.Mjenja je gđa Danica ista stvar.Ja sam išla u u oba slučaja i bilo je sve super.Moraš sam biti strpljiva termin je brzo rješiv ovisi sam o postupku na koji ideš.Nemoraš rješit termin ali možeš kontaktirat Mirnu i pitat što trebaš napravit do tada recimo pretrage možeš obavit odmah i na miru čekat rješenje.Sretno u isčekivanju! :Smile:

----------


## bmaric

imam i ja pitanje u vezi zahtjeva: postoji li nekakav rok u kojem se mora obnoviti rješenje (nakon neuspjelog postupka)?

----------


## valiana

Koliko znam ja nisam imala nikakav rok pa njima je u interesu da im više niš ne zahtjevaš :Smile: .Sretno

----------


## majalina

mislim da ne postoji nikakav rok za obnovu rješenja nakon neuspjelog postupka, kad se odlučiš i kad doktori u Češkoj kažu da nože nema nikakvih problema

evo i ja se sad opet spremam u 8 mj. u Češku po smrzliće, dobila garantno pismo i možemo krenuti. ovaj put mora biti dobitni, na žalost prošli put nakon visoke i duple bete sve je stalo u 6. tjednu,  :Sad:

----------


## makajica

Hvala na pomoći cure  :Wink: )

----------


## valiana

Evo cure koje čekate od hzzo povrat troškova da vas informiram od sad je povrat u roku 3mj od podnošenja zahtjeva.Danas bila jer još nisam dobila od 5mj povrat za putne troškove.Eto tek su sad rješili 4mj tak da ja očekujem da ću do 9mj konačno i dobit svoj prijevoz! :Smile:

----------


## Žabac

> Evo cure koje čekate od hzzo povrat troškova da vas informiram od sad je povrat u roku 3mj od podnošenja zahtjeva.Danas bila jer još nisam dobila od 5mj povrat za putne troškove.Eto tek su sad rješili 4mj tak da ja očekujem da ću do 9mj konačno i dobit svoj prijevoz!


Hvala, mi smo bili u 6mj. pa cemo onda ocito dulje cekati, valjda godisnji i ostalo. Zadnji puta je trebalo tocno 2mj. za povrat, ali valjda su sada u guzvi.

----------


## đurđa76

evo ne znam od kud da krenem,kako sam već prije javila da smo imali uspješan fet krajem 5 mjeseca pa da vam javim da sam trudna 9 tjedana i da imamo dva srčeka.nisam se dosad javljala jer se nekako svašta dešavalo,od obilnog izljeva krvi sa 5 tjedana,do današnjeg ponovnog krvarenja,ali naše mrvice se ne daju,pogotovo ova druga kojoj dr baš i nije davala neke šanse(bio je transfer tri morule,nakon testa vidjeli dvije gestacijske ali jedna dosta manja,na sljedećem uzv i u toj žumanjčana ali dosta velika žumanjčana a mala gestacijska,druga pravilna,obje sa titrajima,danas isto obje tu ali dosta bolje izgleda i u obe nam kuca srčeko koje smo slušali)nadam se da će nadalje biti u redu,opet smo na kontroli za tri tjedna,već je onda mjerenje nuhalnog pa ćemo vidjeti

----------


## Bluebella

Đurđa draga.. cestitam  :Smile:  i nadam se da ce dalje sve biti u redu~~~~~~~~~
I sama sam prosla 7 tjedna krvarenja te jako dobro znam koji je to strah.
Drzi se draga, miruj koliko god mozes i javljaj nam novosti

----------


## luc

> Hvala, mi smo bili u 6mj. pa cemo onda ocito dulje cekati, valjda godisnji i ostalo. Zadnji puta je trebalo tocno 2mj. za povrat, ali valjda su sada u guzvi.


Ja sam isto pocetkom godine cekala 3 mj jernemaju novaca!

----------


## luc

Super durda za srceka.
Pa sta je to sa tim krvarenjima,pa vise ni jedna trudnoca ne prode bez toga :Undecided:

----------


## bubekica

*đurđa* divne vijesti! nadam se da ce dalje sve biti mirno!

drage prazanke i prazani, zelim vam ugodnih i mirnih iducih mjesec/dva i da poharate prag krajem ljeta!  :Kiss:

----------


## Žabac

Cure, čitam i ne vjerujem, zar zaista ni jedna trudnoća ovdje ne prolazi više bez krvarenja?
Ja sam nakon bete imala povremene iscjetke, a nakon prvog pregleda kontinuirano krvarim već 10-ak dana (ne obilno, ali dovoljno), Stalno sam u krevetu i naravno paničarim, ali tek sad vidim da je to postalo uobičajeno?!

----------


## mare41

pipi, cestitam!
ja sam svoj hematom prehodala, nije bío velik, i samo je bio smedji iscjedak í nîsam mirovala, je, hematomi su cesti
sretno svima!

----------


## pretorija

:Love: mare draga bebice su mali slatkisi :Heart:

----------


## pretorija

durda
 draga divne vijesti :Heart:  :Heart:  nadam se da ces uspjet malo bar mirovat uz svoju malu princezu.

----------


## AAL6

> Veliki pozdrav svim pražankama i pražanima 
> evo da se i ja malo javim... s pitanjem, naravno ...
> naime, poslali smo zahtijev po drugi put na HZZO i sada ne ocekujem nikakv odgovor prije jeseni ( ionako im dugo treba  a sada u vrijeme godišnjih odmora vjerojatno i ppuno više )... ali me zanima ako i dobijem nešto npr u 8 mj jel netko zna kako radi PFC i Mirna ? da li im puno treba da se dobije termin ? (ne bih htjela ništa dogovarati pošto neznam 
> naravno kakvo će biti rješenje i kada će uopće doći )... pa samo da cujem ako je netko kontaktirao sa Mirnom u skoro vrijeme ...
> 
> veliki pozdrav svim sretnim mamama i budućim mamama )


Ćao.
Samo da te umirim i je sam 1.7. dobila pozitivan odgovor na 2. zahtjev HZoo nenadano u roku od mj, dana ( poslala 23.5.). U PFC uvijek netko radi i odgovara na e-mail. ja se nadam da već 26 putujem za Prag!
Sve novosti vam prenesem!

----------


## AAL6

Samo da javim krajem mjeseca krećem u Prag na IVF.
Ima te li kakvih preporuka prvi nam je put!
Hvala!!!!

----------


## leeloo77

samo se opustite i uživajte u prekrasnom gradu. za sve ostalo zaduženo je vrhunsko osoblje klinike tako da ste u dobrim rukama. sretno! :Bye:

----------


## prag

đurđa draga čestitam na 2 srčeka! sad samo miruj i ne boj se za krvarenje, evo izgleda da smo sve to prošle ovdje na forumu..držim fige  :Smile: 
mare , malene su pre-preslatke! nadam se da dobro pavaju i papaju  :Smile:  i da, svaka čast kad uspijevaš na forumu opet biti  :Smile: 
svim ostalim curama veliki pozzz 

meni se put u prag ovaj put odužio, nikako da krenem, prvo me hzzo zaj... a sad nikako da dobijem menzes i da konačno počnem s estrofemom..je li imao tko od vas situaciju da nakon femostona, ili trisequensa nije dobio krvarenje...dakle dr je rekao kad prestanem piti da će menz doći za 2-3 dana a ono danas 9 dana..pa sam kontaktirala kliniku i kažu da još ćekam...a kao i svi vi, znate da je čekanje najgore  :Sad:

----------


## sejla

đurđa, predivne vijesti za dva mala srčeka, sad samo polako i bit će sve ok ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
mare, ljubni predivne anđelice  :Kiss:  jeste li se privikli?
Žabac draga, drž nam se, kako je sada s krvarenjem? puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da stane čim prije i uživaš u trudnoći
trudnice drage, čuvajte nam se i uživajte u svojim trbuščićima i malim mišićima  :Love: 
svima koji se spremaju za Prag puuuuno sreće želim  :Love:

----------


## makajica

AAl6 hvala na obavijesti , stvarno su u tvom slućaju bili brzi  :Smile:  
Sejla Emica je prekrasna, i sve ljepša i ljepša  :Wink: )
pusa

----------


## mare41

AAL6, čitaj malo naš putopis o pragu,. link je u mom potpisu, svi koji krećete prvi put-čitajte nas
prag, nama tata skače na svaki mig pa stignem malo na forum, sretno s mengom
i ja jedva čekam vidjet novu sliku od emice, baš nam je manekenka

----------


## Žabac

> đurđa, predivne vijesti za dva mala srčeka, sad samo polako i bit će sve ok ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> mare, ljubni predivne anđelice  jeste li se privikli?
> Žabac draga, drž nam se, kako je sada s krvarenjem? puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~ da stane čim prije i uživaš u trudnoći
> trudnice drage, čuvajte nam se i uživajte u svojim trbuščićima i malim mišićima 
> svima koji se spremaju za Prag puuuuno sreće želim


Draga Sejla, nazalost nije bas bolje, taman kad se ponadam da ce stati, eto krene ispocetka. Ne micem iz kreveta, a valjda bude uskoro bolje. Idem u ponedjeljak na kontrolu pa cemo vidjeti sto kazu. Samo se nadam da je malo srceko jedan veliki zilavac. 
Pozdrav svim majcicama, bebicama i svim suborkama!

----------


## Bluebella

> Draga Sejla, nazalost nije bas bolje, taman kad se ponadam da ce stati, eto krene ispocetka. Ne micem iz kreveta, a valjda bude uskoro bolje. Idem u ponedjeljak na kontrolu pa cemo vidjeti sto kazu. Samo se nadam da je malo srceko jedan veliki zilavac. 
> Pozdrav svim majcicama, bebicama i svim suborkama!


samo lezi i miruj. meni je doktor govorio da krv iz hematoma mora izaći i da je dobro da je "našla" put van, dok nema grčeva ok je. ja sam tri puta u 7tedana prokrvarila... al moj mali miš se nije dao.
javi nam u pon kako je prošlo na uzv.

----------


## meki

*đurđa* to su lijepe vijesti.. :Yes: 
*žabac* biće to sve dobro..samo hrabro i strpljivo.. :Raspa: 

Napokon je i moja vještica stigla nakon dugog čekanja i živciranja,pikanje počelo,estrofemi isto,utrići spremni,ja-SPREMNA!!!čula se s Mirnom 30-tog UZV pa transfer 2 ili 5.08...ak sve bude u redu..biće,mora dosta više komplikacija sad je red da nam svima krene osobito onima kojima otkucava biološki sat!(kao meni tik-tak sve brže i brže)svima pozzzić a sejlinoj ljepotici i marinim slatkišima veeeliki kisss

----------


## Žabac

Evo da javim da je uzv dobro prosao, srceko kucka na veliko, vidi se glavica i guza. Nase malo srceko je dobro i veliko puna 2cm. I dalje strogo mirovanje, ali sad je bar meni malo lakse! 

Bluebella, sad mi je dr. rekao zanimljivu stvar, da se hematom moze stalno puniti i prazniti i da to hoce potrajati do 12. ili nekad do 15. tjedna

Meki, drzi se i sad je tvoje pravo vrijeme, drzim fige!

I jos jedna novost svima koji planiraju put preko HZZO-a, dobila sam rjesenje za povrat troskova, cca 800kn. Prosli puta (u 02/13) je to bilo 1.600kn po osobi, a sad je upola manje, ne kuzim logiku, ali eto da se ne iznenadite jer to ocito drasticno varira.

----------


## valiana

To s hzzo putnim troškovima je lutrija!Ja sam u 1.mj dobila 860kn po osobi tako da je meni normalna stvar!A sad još čekam za 5mj!Sretno svima!

----------


## biska

Pozdrav svima!
Krajem kolovoza stižemo u Prag (PFC) na svoj prvi pokušaj  :Smile: 

Je li netko odsjeo u hotelu Carol? Koliko je udaljen od klinike i kakvi su dojmovi o samom hotelu?
I još jedno pitanjce - vidim da klinika nije baš jako blizu centra Praga, pa me zanima kojim ste prijevoznim sredstvima išli do centra i kakve su cijene otprilike? Da li se isplati uzeti neku tjednu metro kartu ili nešto slično (ukoliko postoji)?

----------


## Bluebella

> Pozdrav svima!
> Krajem kolovoza stižemo u Prag (PFC) na svoj prvi pokušaj 
> 
> Je li netko odsjeo u hotelu Carol? Koliko je udaljen od klinike i kakvi su dojmovi o samom hotelu?
> I još jedno pitanjce - vidim da klinika nije baš jako blizu centra Praga, pa me zanima kojim ste prijevoznim sredstvima išli do centra i kakve su cijene otprilike? Da li se isplati uzeti neku tjednu metro kartu ili nešto slično (ukoliko postoji)?


mi smo odsjeli u hotelu Carol, smješten je 5min pješice od klinike i nama je bio jako ugodan. 
do centra Praga smo išli metroom i kupovali smo jednokratne katre, ali bili smo samo taj jedan cijeli dan u Pragu s obzirom da je bio transfer smrznutih embrija. cijena karte se ne sjećam, ali nije skupa, nešto jeftinija od naše ZET karte kad se preračuna.

Sretno i javi dojmove iz Praga  :Smile:

----------


## valiana

Evo sam da javim da sam dobila putne troškove za 5mj!Za jednu osobu 960kn!I da mi smo odsjeli u hotelu Carol i bilo nam je super mi smo se već našetali Pragom pa nismo nikam ni išli.Klinika je blizu i veliki trgovački centar preko puta.Muž se kupao u bazenu a ja sam na tersi sobe ispijala super kavicu koju si sam napraviš!Uživancija i sad čemo opet u taj hotel u 9mj.

----------


## biska

Joj sjajno!
Hvala na informacijama cure, baš mi se hotel učinio kao dobra vrijednost za novac  :Smile: 

Javim dojmove svakako!

----------


## maku

Poslala sam sve nalaze koje su trazili u PFC (osim internistickog pregleda) prije par dana. Zanima me koliko moramo cekati na termin i kada bi trebala dobiti stimulacijski protokol.

----------


## Bluebella

> Poslala sam sve nalaze koje su trazili u PFC (osim internistickog pregleda) prije par dana. Zanima me koliko moramo cekati na termin i kada bi trebala dobiti stimulacijski protokol.


ovisno dali ideš na donaciju ili idete na postupak sa vlastitim stanicam?
mi smo išli sa vlastitim stanicama i nismo morali čekati, kada smo poslali nalaze dobili smo protokol, na slijedeći 1dc smo se javili i krenuli sa gonalima 2dc.

----------


## maku

Idemo na donaciju sperme. Moji nalazi su hvala bogu odlicni. Znaci brzo ce to... Jedva cekam! Hvala na info. Javim kada dobijem termin, mozda se poklopim s kim.

----------


## Bluebella

> Idemo na donaciju sperme. Moji nalazi su hvala bogu odlicni. Znaci brzo ce to... Jedva cekam! Hvala na info. Javim kada dobijem termin, mozda se poklopim s kim.


 Sretno  :Smile: ... ako ti se Mirna ne javi na mail slobodno ju zovi na mob

----------


## nina977

Cure,molim vas koje ste bile već u postupku u PFC ,koliko miligrama Prednizona (decortina) ste dobivale i od kada (da li tek nakon transfera ili prije)?

----------


## Bluebella

> Cure,molim vas koje ste bile već u postupku u PFC ,koliko miligrama Prednizona (decortina) ste dobivale i od kada (da li tek nakon transfera ili prije)?


nakon transfera po jednu tabletu.

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

ili od prvog dana ciklusa po jedna tabletica dnevno, ovisi kako doktor odluci

----------


## sejla

Ajme Bluebella koji avatar  :Zaljubljen: 
maku i biska, sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
nina, ja isto od 1dnt po jednu tbl Prednisona dok nisam potrošila kutijicu, sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
svima velika  :Kiss:  (nama samo što nisu izbila prva dva donja zubića  :Grin: )

----------


## Bluebella

> Ajme Bluebella koji avatar 
> maku i biska, sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> nina, ja isto od 1dnt po jednu tbl Prednisona dok nisam potrošila kutijicu, sretno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> svima velika  (nama samo što nisu izbila prva dva donja zubića


bravo za zubiće  :Klap: 
Ema je prekrasna  :Heart:  da nisam svog frajera već "oženila" tražili bi ruku tvoje ljepotice  :Smile: 

cure koje putujete u Prag ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ sretno i javljate novosti!

----------


## prag

cure evo ja još nisam krenila put PRaga..kako menga nije došla ni nakon 17 dana iz klinike rekli da odem na uzv. jučer bila, moj gin kaže da je endometrij jako tanak pa da i nije moglo doći do krvarenja. da  Femoston nema puno estrogena pa da se ne stvori tako veliki endometrij da dođe do menge. E sad, on predlaže da krenem s Estrofemom odmah, tj bez menge pa sam pisala kliniki i još čekam odgovor. JE li tko od vas imao sličnu situaciju tj bez menge u postupak. Sve mi se čini da je netko spominjao da je prokrvario prije postupka jer je išao bez menge??
veliki pozz svima! 
sejla mala je ka med!

----------


## majalina

> cure evo ja još nisam krenila put PRaga..kako menga nije došla ni nakon 17 dana iz klinike rekli da odem na uzv. jučer bila, moj gin kaže da je endometrij jako tanak pa da i nije moglo doći do krvarenja. da  Femoston nema puno estrogena pa da se ne stvori tako veliki endometrij da dođe do menge. E sad, on predlaže da krenem s Estrofemom odmah, tj bez menge pa sam pisala kliniki i još čekam odgovor. JE li tko od vas imao sličnu situaciju tj bez menge u postupak. Sve mi se čini da je netko spominjao da je prokrvario prije postupka jer je išao bez menge??
> veliki pozz svima! 
> sejla mala je ka med!



ništa se ne brini, tako sam i ja, ako je endometrij tanak neće doći do krvarenja, a mislim da imamo i sličnu dijagnozu, a  kad počneš piti estrofem samo će se zadebljavati bez krvarenja, sretno

----------


## nina977

Cure,hvala vam na odgovorima.. :Smile:

----------


## pretorija

Prag bas mi je zao  :Love: 

ovako ja sam krvarila 18 ili 19 dan uzimala trisequens
onda sam otisla kod drugog gin koji je savjerovao novofem + 1mg estrofem jer da trisquens nije dovoljan da bi se endo I zadrzao u mom slucaju I zadebljao dovoljno u tvom slucaju.
tako pod ovom terapijom je krvarenje doslo 29 dan
mislim da ti vredi probat ovako I nakon krvarenja krenut sa friskim endicem po svoje bebice.
puno srece vam vam zelim.
moj FET nije bio uspjesan ali sta se more vazno da je bilo uspjesno prvi put.

----------


## sejla

> bravo za zubiće 
> Ema je prekrasna  da nisam svog frajera već "oženila" tražili bi ruku tvoje ljepotice


 :Laughing:  Znači, mama i kćer će morat ić tražit komade   :Laughing: 

draga prag, držim fige ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kismet

Pusa svim mojim Čehinjama, pratim vas, ali slabo tipkam...stalno smo u nekom điru i sada je vrijeme da malo usporim, noge mi počele naticati i tako je vruuuće...
*Sejla*, Emica je pre-preslatka, čekamo sliku zubića  :Klap:  (nek prođe što manje bolno i sa što manje buđenja...)

Meni i dalje nije sjelo da bi kroz par tjedana mogla roditi, nisam ni torbu još spremila, samo sam one Chicco uloške i spavaćicu za dojenje nabavila, a ostalo će biti u zadnji čas, sve mi se čini...

----------


## prag

drage moje hvala na odgovorima. evo napokon je pao dogovor s klinikom da krenem bez menge, tako da 7.8. sam na mjerenju endometrija pa nadam se onda transferu do 10-tog.8. :Smile:  
veliki pozdrav svim curama!
kismet sretno na porodu!

----------


## Žabac

> Cure,molim vas koje ste bile već u postupku u PFC ,koliko miligrama Prednizona (decortina) ste dobivale i od kada (da li tek nakon transfera ili prije)?


Nina, sorry na kasnom odgovoru, vidim da su cure vec odgovorile, ali moje iskustvo je drugacije. Ja uzimam 10mg dnevno (dvije tablete). Prvi puta sam ih dobivala od punkcije donorke, a ovaj puta ih uzimam od prvog dana ciklusa pa do 12. tjedna trudnoce. Mislim da pristup ovisi o lijecniku.

----------


## Žabac

> drage moje hvala na odgovorima. evo napokon je pao dogovor s klinikom da krenem bez menge, tako da 7.8. sam na mjerenju endometrija pa nadam se onda transferu do 10-tog.8. 
> veliki pozdrav svim curama!
> kismet sretno na porodu!


Prag, ja nisam imala ciklus bez menstruacije, ali sam imala problem sa zadebljavanjem endometrija tako da sam morala jedan ciklus preskociti jer ni 12mg Estrofema nije pomagalo. U slijedecem ciklusu su mi uz Estrofem uveli i Esterogenske flastere koji su dosta pomogli i imamo dobitnu kombinaciju (iako ih je bilo tesko za nabaviti)

----------


## mare41

kismet, sretno, ja sam torbu za bolnicu imala spremnu od početka trudnoće, al svejedno je zadnji tren svašta trebalo, sretno!
prag, držim fige na rukama i nogama
što se tiče prednisona (kortikosteroida), ja ga u ovom dobitnom postupku nisam pila jer nisam mislila da će uspjeti

----------


## nina977

Meni su rekli 10 mg prednisona pa si mislim da je možda malo  ako i vi koje ste zdrave imate istu dozu a ja imam par autoimunih bolesti,no opet s druge strane  ako  se hoće uhvatit bit će to sa ili bez prednizona,baš ko i kod tebe Mare.
Joooj,mislim da sve previše analiziram pa me stalno nešto kopka,ma grozno....
Sve vas puno pozdravljam.. :Smile:

----------


## Žabac

> Meni su rekli 10 mg prednisona pa si mislim da je možda malo  ako i vi koje ste zdrave imate istu dozu a ja imam par autoimunih bolesti,no opet s druge strane  ako  se hoće uhvatit bit će to sa ili bez prednizona,baš ko i kod tebe Mare.
> Joooj,mislim da sve previše analiziram pa me stalno nešto kopka,ma grozno....
> Sve vas puno pozdravljam..


Ma samo ti analiziraj i postavljaj pitanja za sve sto nisi sigurna i nama i lijecnicima, ja to i danas radim. 
Ali nismo sve zdrave, ja isto imam autoimune bolesti i izmedu ostalog Hashimoto kao i ti, pa sam na 10mg i za sada je relativno ok, tj. doslo je do trudnoce i beba je ok.

----------


## sejla

kismet draga, želim ti lagan porod i čaroban susret sa svojom curicom  :Zaljubljen:  jedva čekamo novosti!!!!!
prag, super što možeš u postupak, sretnooooooo!!!!!!

----------


## makajica

Cure ,

moram se pohvaliti da su nam konačno odobrili Prag doniranim occitama te uskoro krećemo sa lijekovima  :Wink:  
Sad imam pitanje... neznam da li je netko od Vas isao kod doktora u Petrovu bolnicu, sad trebamo dobiti lijekove i ostalo i sad me nakon svega traže nalaz psihijatra te pravno savjetovanje, nakon što mi je u nekoliko 
navrata rečeno da ne treba ali ovima u petrovoj je potrebno... jel o isto bilo i kod nekog od vas ?

Hvala  :Wink: !

----------


## mare41

makajica, ko te to točno tražio u petrovoj? sestre ili dr? oni znaju imati stari formular na kojem se to traži, ali po novom zakonu to nije potrebno, jedino ako nešto ne izmišljavaju zbog heterologne oplodnje, al to nije regulirano

----------


## makajica

mare41 ma da traži  me sestra Iva naravno, do doktorice se nemože doć... tako da sad ko zna tko je u pravu jjer sam bila već prije zvala tu neku službu koja se bavi time pa su mi i sami rekli da mi to ne treba

----------


## mare41

makajica, aj se pliz javi na temu potpomogunta u petrovoj pa pitaj cure, stvarno to vise ne treba...ili provjeri tel s nekim drugim u petrovoj

----------


## Inesz

Makajica, provjeri zakon o medicinski pomognutoj oplodnji.

http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/s...7_86_1962.html
Kod vas se radi o heterolognoj oplodnji (donacija), Zakon kaže:

ČL 13. 

(2) Pravno i psihološko ili psihoterapijsko savjetovanje obvezno se provodi prije postupka heterologne oplodnje.


Jesu li to tražili druge parove kad im HZZO odobrava donaciju?

----------


## ariadne

Drage moje, sad citam, da vi uzimate 5mg ili 10mg Prednisona. A meni je prepisano samo 2,5mg (pola tablete). Sta je vase misljenje: da li sam ja dobila premalu dozu?

----------


## sejla

makajice draga, sjajno za odobrenje  :Very Happy:   :Klap: 
sto se tice psiholoskog savjetovanja, mi smo ga prosle godine morali obaviti.

svima  :Kiss:

----------


## mare41

sejla, vi ste isli po starom zakonu kad su to svima trazili

----------


## makajica

hvala cure  na pomoći , pročitala Zakon i treba kod postupka sa doniranim spolnim stanicama...

----------


## prag

makajica, ispravi me ako sam nešto krivo razumjela... 
ako ti je stiglo rješenje i jamstveni list a ideš na donaciju jajnih stanica onda uopće ne trebaš ići u Petrovu. za donaciju ide priprema endometrija s Estrofemom, a nakon postupka još Utrogestan i Prednizon. Sve to ti daje tvoja socijalna ginekologica na recept dakle uopće ti ne treba Petrova ni njihova procedura..

----------


## mare41

prag, svala čast-najvažnije mi promaklo :Smile: , sad čekamo da makajica javi otkud je petrova uopce u igri

----------


## hannah8

Drage cure, sve vas puno pozdravljam, putnicima i onima koji planiraju
put u Prag želim puno, puno sreće.
Mi smo bili u još jednom postupku u pfc klinici, a betu trebamo vaditi 5.8.
*ariadne,*, i meni je isto prepisano 2,5 mg(pola tablete) Prednisona, i prošli put
sam isto imala takvu terapiju. Vjerujem da doza nije mala, meni je dr. objasnila da je 
s obzirom na moje nalaze to dovoljno.
  Drage cure, svima sve najbolje želim, dojavit ću vam novosti kod mene, i od 
 sveg srca svima puno sreće želim... :Smile:

----------


## makajica

a eto tako u igri je jer sam tamo skoro od početka,tako su mi i rekli da to sve obavljam kod njih,  a moj ginić mi je dao samo samo estrofem , 
ostalo su mi rekli da dobivam u Petrovoj.....a .i rađe sam u rukama nekoga tko zna što radi ...

----------


## meki

.....I ja sam isto imala samo pola tabletice prednisona..

Eto i moj termin transfera je potvrđen *05.08.*!!!!ima li još neko u tom terminu u Pragu?ostat ćemo od nedjelje do srijede..svima pozz i puno dobitnih postupaka!! :mama: (sa ovim rezultatom)

----------


## sejla

Neka 5.8. donese hannah ogromnu betu, a meki uspješan transfer  :Very Happy:  (super je datum, mi ćemo tad napuniti 5mj  :Wink: )

----------


## Vivach

Drage cure, puno pozdrava svima, betočekalica držim palčeve za velike bete, terminušama brze i lagane porode, a putnicima i onima koji planiraju  put u Prag želim puno, puno sreće. 
Info ako nekoga zanima - Mirna iz PFC-a  nam je rekla da radi cijelo ljeto i ide na GO u 9. mjesecu

----------


## prag

makajica, ok ako želiš u petrovu, ali me buni zašto traže uopće pshiloško savjetovanje kad već imaš rješenje, to je eventualno trebalo po prijašnjem zakonu za dobiti odobrenje. ali ako sad imaš rješenje u ruci, otiđi im s rješenjem i tamo lijepo stoji da su ti dužni dati sve lijekove za pripremu...ja idem na fet doniranom j.s. pa mi tako piše u rješenju, da se mogu za lijekove za pripremu obratiti kbc split koji je nadležan za split. ali eto kako sam ti već rekla, treba pojednostaviti stvari, samo sam uzela u svoje soc. ginekologice estrofem, utrogestan i prednizon i pijem po uputi klinike pronatal. mjerenje debljine endometrija će mi raditi moj privatni gin.

----------


## makajica

PRAG hvala na savjetu ... vidjet ču što mogu napravit da me više ne vozaju  :Wink:

----------


## đurđa76

bila danas na pregledu(danas točno 12 tt),sve je super :Very Happy: ,obje bebice dobro,više nema ni razlike u veličini,nuhalni uredan,ne krvarim već desetak dana,uglavnom sve pet,sad se samo moram definitivno posložit sa činjenicom da nam dolaze dvojčeki
cure putnice sretno,i ostale čekalice koječega
Makajica ja bi izbjegla dodatna kompliciranja ako možeš ikako jednostavnije
Prag,želim ti da ti uspije i da Marija na proljeće dobije pojačanje
Sejla Ema je stvarno mala pozerica
a ti Mare daj nam neku frišku sličicu cure su već i porasle(što ćeš nestrpljiva sam)

----------


## pipi73

Divan dan svima.....nadam se da ste svi dobro..

Svratih da vidim ima li sto novo kod Kismet :Heart: ...Koliko su Emica i misice porasle....sta radi Plavi deckic od Bluebella....

Nemam puno vremena za citanje....velika cica ,mala cica,kuca...a ja uglavnom sama...ali proci ce...Malena princeza je dobila 950 g za prvi mjesec..danas smo 5+3 nedelje,dobri smo,lijepo sikimo,spavamo kako kad...uveliko se smijemo i poceli smo gugutkati...

Kismet mislim da ces spakovati torbu kada osjetis....kao i ja...A i meni su noge bas oticale zadnji mjesec...i mucili me grcevi u njima...znala sam ustati i do 10 puta nocu iz kreveta da me puste...Sretno draga,,,,drzim fige....
Sto se tice prednizona ja sam ga pila u oba postupka...po jednu tabletu dok nisam popila onu kutiju..ili po pola tablete cini mi se...sad mi je to kao da je bilo prije 10 godina

Zelim svima koji su u postupku ili krecu u isti svu mogucu srecu...i da im se ostvare sve zelje...
Sve vas puno ljubim...
PS...Miny jedva cekam da nam javis divne vjesti

----------


## kismet

*Pipi 73*, velika pusa tebi i tvojim cicama, evo mi danas 35+2 tt, pomalo se bliži finale, jedva čekam...torbu pomalo kompletiram, sad je na redu robica...
Hvala što misliš na mene  :Heart: 

Svim dragim Čehinjama želim sve što si same žele, od veeelikih beta (s nestrpljenjem očekujem jednu početkom tjedna) preko školskih trudnoća do laganih i što manje bolnih poroda...

----------


## pipi73

Isla sam pogledati papire...ja sam pila pola tablete prednizona

Prag jako drzim fige...Makajica i tebi takodje....
Djurda divno je da je sve sada ok i da se mozes opustiti i uzivati...

Hannah.meki sretno vam bilo 5.8....sve najbolje

----------


## mare41

đurđa, draga, troje male djece...meni su u full pogonu tajo i svekrva, s tim da se cure bude uglavnom jednom noću i ujutro-5, pola 6, pa smo s tim jako zadovoljni, a jedna buhtlica voli biti na rukama, inače cijela kuć  odzvanja, al eto-uglavnom nas troje (kad tata ne radi, a tek je sad počeo) na njih dvije...a vi sami :Sad: 
kismet, draga, sretno!
pipi, mi dobili po kilu u mjesec dana, ljubim vas!
svma sretno, prag poseban pozdrav!

----------


## kismet

> đurđa, draga, troje male djece...meni su u full pogonu tajo i svekrva, s tim da se cure bude uglavnom jednom noću i ujutro-5, pola 6, pa smo s tim jako zadovoljni, a jedna buhtlica voli biti na rukama, inače cijela kuć  odzvanja, al eto-uglavnom nas troje (kad tata ne radi, a tek je sad počeo) na njih dvije...a vi sami
> kismet, draga, sretno!
> pipi, mi dobili po kilu u mjesec dana, ljubim vas!
> svma sretno, prag poseban pozdrav!


mare, pusa tebi i ljepoticama, hoćemo update slikicu  :Smile:

----------


## miny

Pipi  draga, hvala ti  što misliš na  nas. 
evo skupljamo  snagu   za  Fet  u  pragu u  9 mjesecu.  
ne gubim nadu, ali   sve  je manje imam.. 
uživaj   sa svojim princezama.. 

pozzz



> Divan dan svima.....nadam se da ste svi dobro..
> 
> Svratih da vidim ima li sto novo kod Kismet...Koliko su Emica i misice porasle....sta radi Plavi deckic od Bluebella....
> 
> Nemam puno vremena za citanje....velika cica ,mala cica,kuca...a ja uglavnom sama...ali proci ce...Malena princeza je dobila 950 g za prvi mjesec..danas smo 5+3 nedelje,dobri smo,lijepo sikimo,spavamo kako kad...uveliko se smijemo i poceli smo gugutkati...
> 
> Kismet mislim da ces spakovati torbu kada osjetis....kao i ja...A i meni su noge bas oticale zadnji mjesec...i mucili me grcevi u njima...znala sam ustati i do 10 puta nocu iz kreveta da me puste...Sretno draga,,,,drzim fige....
> Sto se tice prednizona ja sam ga pila u oba postupka...po jednu tabletu dok nisam popila onu kutiju..ili po pola tablete cini mi se...sad mi je to kao da je bilo prije 10 godina
> 
> ...

----------


## sejla

*pipi* draga, baš sam čekala da nam se malo javiš! eto već prošlo više od mjesec dana, drago mi je da je sve dobro...uživaj s velikom i malom princezicom, velka pusa  :Love: 
*đurđa*, sladak novi avatar, buduća vejika seka  :Zaljubljen:  drago mi je da je s bebicama sve super, uživajte!
*mare*, kako se lijepo nosamo  :Zaljubljen:  preslatki su dok tako mali svašta izvode s rukicama (što moja sad voli da ju nosim i tako plešemo i pjevamo uz muzikicu, već mi leđa otpadaju al uživam u tome,  :Laughing: )
*hannah* i *meki*, mislim na vas sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*miny*, bravo za 9mj, ne gubiti nadu  :Love: 
trudnice drage, čuvajte nam se i uživajte u bušekima!

----------


## valiana

Cure imam pitanjce za vas.Pijem Lindynette 30 kao pripremu za Prag.Pila sam ih već ali ovaj put neznam što se dešava pijem ih od od 17.7.a prošli tjedan sam vidjela točkice krvi na gaćicama a danas sam nakon odnosa prokrvarila.Sad sam malo u panici bila sam prošli tjedan kod giniča rekao je da je sve ok ali sad sam baš zabrinuta.Moj ginič tek sutra popodne radi pa vas molim ak je koja bila nu sličnoj situaciji nek mi pomogne .Ak ovak nastavi mislim da nebu od Praga u 9mj niš :Crying or Very sad: Hvala

----------


## Ignis

Pozdrav svim curama,dugo se nisam javljala.Vidim svaša se  dobroga ovdje na  forumu  izdogađalo.
Ja u pripremi za PFC, idemo na FET za oko 2 tjedna!!!Jedva čekam.
Prag sretno ti češ malo ranije !
Hannah što je sa betom??

----------


## saraya

Drage cure, nova sam pa mi nadam se nećete zamjeriti ako vas gnjavim..imam hrpu pitanja i postupku sam riješavanja problema..osim endometrioze s kojom sam se opako borila i imala 2 operacije a jednu od njih u Austriji jer sam bila kompliciran slučaj, ustanovilo se da imam antispermalna antitijela ( testiranje iz krvi)..MM i ja smo prošli 2 inseminacije uz Prednison i naravno ništa..zbog "kompliciranog" naravno našeg slučaja, odnosno mene, jer imam duboku zdjeličnu endometriozu koja je sada sanirana, ne smijem na stimulaciju, inseminacija više ne dolazi u obzir, jer navodno je i to bilo gubljenje vremena jer moj imunološki sustav " ubija spermiće" predložen nam je IVF u Pragu kao jedina opcija..znači niti jedna klinika u RH već samo Prag prof. Mardešić. Očajna sam jer sam se nadala da je endometrioza jedini problem i sada još i ta antitijela..na moje pitanje dr. mogu li ostati spontano trudna s obzirom na antispermalna antitijela, odgovor je da mogu..ali..bolje da idem na IVF..ima li netko od vas kakva iskustva sa sličnim problemima? Čula sam da konzumiranje velike količine D vitamina može znatno utjecati na smanjenje antitijela..jer da, želim probati sve mogućnosti prije putovanja u Prag i sve znamo koliko nas to košta i psihički i fizički, a na kraju i financijski.. molim pomagajte..

----------


## hannah8

Drage cure, hvala vam puno!! Evo, jučer lab. nije radio tako da
sam betu vadila danas. I danas je 18 dnt i iznosi 908,6.  :Smile: 
Sad ćemo polako korak, po korak, nadam se samo da će sve biti ok.
I da podijelim sa vama, da sam ovaj put bila u kombiniranom postupku, sa
mojim i sa doniranim stanicama. Zajedno smo krenule u stimulaciju, ja i donorka, a punkcija
je bila samo jedan dan razlike. 

*Sejla*, malena Ema je baš prava ljepotica... :Smile: 
*  meki*, puno sreće želim... :Smile: 
  Svim putnicima u Prag, želim puno, puno sreće... :Smile: 
  Sretno svima i sve vam najbolje želim... :Smile:

----------


## florjan

Pozdrav

Evo i mi se spremamo put Praga na jesen, na Mirnin zahtjev supruga je vadila hormone 3 dana ciklusa, danas smo podigli nalaze i hormoni su u granicama referentnim vrijednostima folikularne faze, osim Prolaktina (PRL) koji je 31,7 ug/L (ref. vrijednost 2,7-17,8). Čekamo Mirnu da se javi i zabrinuti smo  :Sad:  
Imate li vi ikakvih iskustava sa PRL-om?

Hvala

----------


## pipi73

Hannah draga...sve najbolje...divna vijest :Heart: ....skolsku trudnocu ti zelim.....prelijepo...

Florijan....ne znam ali se sjecam da je meni bio malo povisen u prvom postupku...ne kao kod tebe ali ipak jeste...i kao sto vidis sve je bilo super...Javice se neko iskusniji....u svakom slucaju samo optimisticno i naprijed....

----------


## Bluebella

> Drage cure, hvala vam puno!! Evo, jučer lab. nije radio tako da
> sam betu vadila danas. I danas je 18 dnt i iznosi 908,6. 
> Sad ćemo polako korak, po korak, nadam se samo da će sve biti ok.
> I da podijelim sa vama, da sam ovaj put bila u kombiniranom postupku, sa
> mojim i sa doniranim stanicama. Zajedno smo krenule u stimulaciju, ja i donorka, a punkcija
> je bila samo jedan dan razlike.


*hannah8* Čestitam  :Very Happy: 




> Pozdrav
> 
> Evo i mi se spremamo put Praga na jesen, na Mirnin zahtjev supruga je vadila hormone 3 dana ciklusa, danas smo podigli nalaze i hormoni su u granicama referentnim vrijednostima folikularne faze, osim Prolaktina (PRL) koji je 31,7 ug/L (ref. vrijednost 2,7-17,8). Čekamo Mirnu da se javi i zabrinuti smo  
> Imate li vi ikakvih iskustava sa PRL-om?
> 
> Hvala


moj PRL je obično bio oko 800, a ref do 500. Pila sam Bromergon, prvo po pola tableta, pa nakon par tjedana cijelu jer sam imala vrtoglavice od njega pa dok se tijelo ne navikne. Uglavnom, ne treba vas povišeni PRL brinuti, lako se da regulirati uz Bromergon.
možeš ga dobiti na recept u ljekarni, a ako je na privatni recept onda dođe oko 40kn (30tableta)
ako te još šta zanima slobodno pitaj  :Wink:

----------


## florjan

Hvala vam na brzim odgovorima, malo ste nas utješili, znači može se regulirati tabletama, a i proguglao sam da stres dosta utiče na prolaktin, a supruga hvala bogu ima podosta  stresa na poslu, vidjeti će mo što će reći Mirna i MPO spec.

Hvala vam

 :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> Hvala vam na brzim odgovorima, malo ste nas utješili, znači može se regulirati tabletama, a i proguglao sam da stres dosta utiče na prolaktin, a supruga hvala bogu ima podosta  stresa na poslu, vidjeti će mo što će reći Mirna i MPO spec.
> 
> Hvala vam


do jeseni uz Bromergon PRL je u referentnim vrijednostima  :Wink: 
javi šta je Mirna odgovorila... i sretno u Pragu!

----------


## meki

*sejla*,*pipi*,*hanah* hvala!sve je dobro prošlo...ovdje je vruče kao i kod nas,sutra se vraćamo i onda u iščekivanje rezultata!!!! :psiholog: 

*hanah* čestitam za betu,super i sad samo laganini...!! :Klap:

----------


## mare41

hannah, predivno, čestitam, koje veselje
florija, riješit će se to
meki, uživajte, sretno

----------


## Žabac

> Drage cure, hvala vam puno!! Evo, jučer lab. nije radio tako da
> sam betu vadila danas. I danas je 18 dnt i iznosi 908,6. 
> Sad ćemo polako korak, po korak, nadam se samo da će sve biti ok.
> I da podijelim sa vama, da sam ovaj put bila u kombiniranom postupku, sa
> mojim i sa doniranim stanicama. Zajedno smo krenule u stimulaciju, ja i donorka, a punkcija
> je bila samo jedan dan razlike. 
> 
> *Sejla*, malena Ema je baš prava ljepotica...
> *  meki*, puno sreće želim...
> ...


Hannah cestitam i dobrodosla u klub trudnica

----------


## Ignis

Hannah čestitam!!!!Sada uživaj u trudnoći!
Meki sretno, strpljivo i veliku betu ti želim.
pozz svima

----------


## Ignis

Zaboravila pitati,
koji dan  uobičavaju napraviti u PFCu  ET , znam da to ovisi o endometriju itd ali okvirno koji dan ciklusa? ako netko zna?

----------


## pretorija

Ignis

FET rade vecinom od 17 do 23 dana ciklusa.

----------


## sejla

hannah, čestitke  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  sretno i dalje!!!!!!
meki, bravo za uspješan transfer, sad čekamo jednu lijepu brojčicu za dva tjedna  :Klap:

----------


## valiana

Hannah čestitke baš si mi uljepšala dan :Very Happy: !Evo ja danas bila kod giniča i sve ok krećemo u 9mj u Prag!Što se prl tiče meni je bio visok i vadila ga ponovo i bio je super.Ali taj prvi put sam biča živčana i nisam sjedila 30min prije vađenja krvi.Drugi put sam ujutro popila čaj  od majčine dušice umjesto kave uzela časopis i 45 min sjedila u čekaonici i prl je bio super.U BITI ZA PRL BI TREBALO LEŽAT NA KREVETU 30MIN.po pravilu ali kod nas jedva da ima mjesta u čekaonici da sjedneš! Svima puno sreće i lijepih trenutaka :Very Happy:

----------


## hannah8

Drage cure, hvala vam puno! :Smile: 
Sve vas puno pozdravljam i želim puno, puno sreće... :Smile:

----------


## prag

hannah čestitam!!! nisam ni znala da rade i kombinirane postupke..koliko su ti vratili embrija? 
meki sretno, držim fige da upali!!!

evo mi danas 12 dan na mjerenju endometrija i koje iznenađenje, čak 11mm! a samo sam na 6 mg estrofema. zadnji postupak s 10 mg sam jedva digla endo. a s tim da sam ovaj put krenula bez menzesa...fet je u utorak tako da krećemo u pon put praga! imam jednu sobnu biljku na kojoj je nikla jedna nova grana onda kad smo krenuli u prag 1 put i kad smo se vratili za 4-5 dana nikla je 1m visoka. od tada nije rasla niti jedna nova grana, prošle su 2g i mislila sam ga se ''riješiti'' jer ništa od njega, al onda pomislih pa nije se ni mene muž ''riješio'' jer nisam ''rađala''pa rekoh ga ostaviti da tako ''stoji''. kad ono jučer primjetim pupoljak novog lista.. :Smile:  da li je predskazanje nove bebe..nadam se  :Smile:

----------


## kismet

*florjan*, puno sreće želim i da se nakon predivnog Praga vratite u društvu :Smile: 
*hannah*, moram i ovdje poskočiti, najljepša vijest ovaj tjedan  :Very Happy: 
*meki*, sretno i da nam za kojih 10-12 dana javiš veeeliku betu!
*ignis*, držim fige za FET!
*valiana*, bravo za nalaz i nek rujan bude dobitan  :Klap: 
*BBella*, Maks je presladak !
*mare* i *sejla*, puse vašim ljepoticama, pre-prekrasne su (*mare*, tko se to zadovoljno proteže u avataru, D ili G?)

*prag*, ja sam anti-botaničarka, da nema MM-a sve bi povenulo ko u Sahari pa svejedno upalilo iz prve  :Laughing:  Ali dva pupoljka u dvije godine, e to je već signifikantno...lijepo zalij biljčicu i put Praga, čekamo da javiš veeeliku beturinu (možda bude puta x2 kao kod đurđe :D)

----------


## Bluebella

*prag* sretno i čekamo lijepe vijesti... uživajte u prekrasnom Pragu  :Smile: 

*kismet...* ti si već stvarno daleko dogurala, još malo i evo dugo čekane princeze u rukama  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mare41

kismet, u avataru je g, dobrica, a druga cura je hahar...
 sretno svim  dragim curama u pragu, valiana, kiss

----------


## florjan

Pozdrav

Javila se Mirna sa protokolom, 3-7 DC Klomifen 1-0-1 (ovo je ako se ne varamo jedna u jutro jedna navečer), UZV planirati 11DC i javiti nalaz, ako je folikul 18 do 20mm aplicirati Ovitrelle inj. s.c. u bilo koje doba dana IUI planiramo 2 dan nakon aplikacije Ovitrelle. Ako 11DC folikul bude manji, UZV ponoviti za 2 dana dok folikul bude optimalne veličine.
Sada u Petrovu kod MPO spec i ako sve bude i posložimo stvari krajem 9mj put Praga.

Pozdrav

----------


## Lana77

Drage moje,cao!Bila sam u PFC bolnici pre sedam dana,danas mi je sedmi dan nakon transfera.Bila sam na donaciji jajnih celija,sve je proslo ok,vracena su mi dva embriona,betu radim 16.8.,ali sam nestrpljiva,pa me interesuje kada se test najranije moze uraditi nakon transfera a da su rezultati tacni?
Ja ne osecam bas nista,osim ponekad lagan bol u donjem delu stomaka,da li je to los znak?
Svim trudnicama cestitam od srca!

----------


## makajica

hannah čestitke i od mene  :Wink: 
Lanna77 držimo fige , sigurno če sve biti super samo malo strpljenja  :Wink:

----------


## Lana77

Hvala makajice!

----------


## bubekica

> Drage moje,cao!Bila sam u PFC bolnici pre sedam dana,danas mi je sedmi dan nakon transfera.Bila sam na donaciji jajnih celija,sve je proslo ok,vracena su mi dva embriona,betu radim 16.8.,ali sam nestrpljiva,pa me interesuje kada se test najranije moze uraditi nakon transfera a da su rezultati tacni?
> Ja ne osecam bas nista,osim ponekad lagan bol u donjem delu stomaka,da li je to los znak?
> Svim trudnicama cestitam od srca!


sretno! nakon transfera nema dobrih i losih znakova, svi znakovi su relativni. ako su embriji stari 5 dana, test se moze raditi 9. dan nakon transfera, ako su stari 3 dana, 11. dan nakon transfera. ali nijedan test nije 100% tocan osim bete.

*florjan* sretno!

----------


## Lana77

Hvala bubekice!Embriji su stari 3 dana,debljina endometrija mi je bila prije ubacivanja 12,6mm,pa se nadam da ce sve biti ok.Ja pijem sljedecu terapiju( acidum folicum 1x1,estrofem 3x1,aspirin 1x1,prednison 1/2 tablete na dan,utrogestan 3x2),da li je neko od vas koristio ovu terapiju,ja sam i prosli put sve koristila osim aspirina,pa me zanima za sta je on vazan?

----------


## kismet

Aspirin u niskoj dozi (100 mg) inhibitor je ciklooksigenaze i koči agregaciju trombocita i potiče vazodilataciju i poboljšanu prokrvljenost. Sam ili kao partner heparinu poboljšava uterini krvotok i implantaciju.
Lana, ja sam od 0 dana ET-a imala osjećaj kao pred stvari, par dana zatišje, a 8 dnt nadalje samo sam čekala kad ću procuriti (do 11 dnt kad sam popiškila plus, što želim od srca i tebi  :Smile: )

----------


## Lana77

Hvala ti kismet na odgovoru,nadam se i ocekujem i ja taj plusic  :Smile: ,samo se plasim opet razocarenja,ali sta god bude,idemo dalje.

----------


## pipi73

Lana drzim fige...ali samo pozitivno...bit ce dobro...najbolje

meki i tebi takodje..

florjan, puno sreće želim ,sto prije dobili pojacanje

ignis, držim fige za FET!

valiana, bravo za nalaz 

BBella, plavi decko je dobio divno ime...

mare obozvam ih kada se ovako protezu kao kod tebe na avataru.... :Heart: 

Sejla....curica je rodjena manekenka... :Zaljubljen: 

prag, ja nisam uopste sujeverna ali si me podsjetila na moje drvo zivota prije nego sam krenula u prvi postupak.....godinama je sutjelo i bila sam resila ga baciti...dobili smo ga na polon kada smo se uzeli...ali u nekoj guzvi nije bilo doslo na red za bacanje i nedelju dana prije odlaska na konsultacije u Prag primetim izdanak....od tada baca izdanke i raste kao lud..jos malo pa se pitam kuda cu ga  :Smile: Drzim fige do neba

Kismet vi ste danas usli u onu zrelu fazu....uzivaj jos malo draga...poslije krece pjesma :Heart:

----------


## lara39+

pozdrav svima.
planiram ići u prag na donaciju jajne stanice al se nemogu odlučiti između pronatala ili pfc poliklinike.
kakva su vaša iskustva?
 :Kiss:

----------


## Bluebella

> pozdrav svima.
> planiram ići u prag na donaciju jajne stanice al se nemogu odlučiti između pronatala ili pfc poliklinike.
> kakva su vaša iskustva?


mene je instikt vukao u pfc...
pisalo se dosta o obje kinike, pogledaj malo po prijašnjim postovima i njihove web site-ove 
u svakom slučaju obje imaju vrhunsku opremu, doktore i embriologe.
kontaktiraj i jednu i drugu i pitaj za cijene i koliko se čeka, te im objasni svoju situaciju.
sretno  :Wink:

----------


## lara39+

> mene je instikt vukao u pfc...
> pisalo se dosta o obje kinike, pogledaj malo po prijašnjim postovima i njihove web site-ove 
> u svakom slučaju obje imaju vrhunsku opremu, doktore i embriologe.
> kontaktiraj i jednu i drugu i pitaj za cijene i koliko se čeka, te im objasni svoju situaciju.
> sretno


hvala ti na brzom odgovoru.
kontaktirat ću jedne i druge pa onda viditi

----------


## mare41

lara, da nadopunim blubellu-nezahvalno je preporučit kliniku, ima dobrih iskustava iz obje, naravno da mi pfc-ovci hvalimo NMK, kao i pronatalovci svoju
florjan, sretno
lana, držimo fige
pipi, ljubim vas

----------


## biska

Bok svima!

Za koji dan bi trebala krenuti sa stimulacijom, pa bi s vama htjela provjeriti jesam li dobro shvatila protokol - prvih 5 dana sam na gonalima, a na peti dan prelazim i na cetrotide, pa nastavljam samo s njima. 

Moje pitanje je sljedeće - ukoliko se stimulacija produži (a Mirna mi je rekla da se gotovo uvijek malo produži), tada nastavljam samo s cetrotidama do štoperice?

Hvala!

----------


## Bluebella

> Bok svima!
> 
> Za koji dan bi trebala krenuti sa stimulacijom, pa bi s vama htjela provjeriti jesam li dobro shvatila protokol - prvih 5 dana sam na gonalima, a na peti dan prelazim i na cetrotide, pa nastavljam samo s njima. 
> 
> Moje pitanje je sljedeće - ukoliko se stimulacija produži (a Mirna mi je rekla da se gotovo uvijek malo produži), tada nastavljam samo s cetrotidama do štoperice?
> 
> Hvala!


ako nisi dobro shvatila protokol nazovi Mirnu i provjeri ili joj mail pošalji. to ti je najsigurnije. za svakog se radi poseban protokol na temelju dijagnoze i nalaza.
ja sam npr. od 2dc bila na gonalima, 6dc sam krenula sa cetrotide i tako do prvog uzv, znači od 6dc i gonal i cetrotid.

nakon prvog uzv su mi produžili stimulaciju na još dva dana, oba i sa gonalima i sa cetrotidom.

----------


## biska

Hvala Bluebella, mislila sam da propuštam neki očiti zaključak ili pravilo  :Smile: 

Provjerit ću onda s Mirnom!

----------


## Ignis

Lana,samo strpljivo i biti će dobro, javit ces ti nama ubrzo veliku betu!
Cure moje ja čekam M.pa priprema  za FET počima , jeeedva cekam!Imam osjećaj da ce biti dobro-mora- umorna sam od neuspijeha.
Lara, što se izbora klinike tiče-to je samo vaša odluka- svi su jako dobri, i nema krvi odluke.Meni je bilo presudno za PFC što se manje čekalo na postupak.
Veliki pozzz svima!

----------


## makajica

evo samo da se javim , termin u Pragu od 13.10  u PFC u pa ako se netko također u to vrijeme nađe tamo...  :Wink:

----------


## Lana77

Drage moje,ja bila nestrpljiva,pa jutros uradila test,ali negativan je,pa sam bas tuzna.Samo me interesuje da li da se jos nadam,jer 16.8 radim betu,da li je moguce da je test pogresio,a danas je 12dnt?Da li se nekoj od vas desilo da je test negativan,a beta pozitivna?Sta mislite o ovome?

----------


## florjan

> Cure ,
> 
> moram se pohvaliti da su nam konačno odobrili Prag doniranim occitama te uskoro krećemo sa lijekovima  
> Sad imam pitanje... neznam da li je netko od Vas isao kod doktora u Petrovu bolnicu, sad trebamo dobiti lijekove i ostalo i sad me nakon svega traže nalaz psihijatra te pravno savjetovanje, nakon što mi je u nekoliko 
> navrata rečeno da ne treba ali ovima u petrovoj je potrebno... jel o isto bilo i kod nekog od vas ?
> 
> Hvala !


Pozdrav 

Evo i mi bili danas u Petrovoj da se naručimo kod MPO spec. radi lijekova za Prag i isto nas traže pravno i psihološko savjetovanje, vidim da je to po članku 13 Zakona o MPO obavezno stoga imate li preporuku gdje to obaviti najbrže i najbezbolnije?

I u protokolu su Klomifeni, u Petrovoj kažu da ih oni ne daju za ovakve postupke i da ih nabavimo sami, kolika je cijena i da li ih uvijek ima ili ih treba prije nabaviti da se pripremimo, trebati će mo ih sredinom 9mj.

Hvala 

Pozdrav

----------


## meki

*florjan* što se tiće klomifena bolje da se odmah raspitaš po ljekarnama jer sam ih i ja tražila i nazvala 30-tak ljekarni u Hrvatskoj i niko nije imao pa sam ih jedva našla u Bosni..tako da imam loše iskustvo što se tiće nabavke...ali možda se nešto odonda promjenilo na bolje..nadam se...

----------


## Angely4you

florijan; mi smo naručeni na genetsko savjetovanje u KBC Rebro, ne čeka se dugo, dobili smo termin 03.09. (obzirom da su godišnji)
Možete se naručiti mailom, mail adresa predbiljezbe.poliklinika.pedijatrija@kbc-zagreb-hr, na broj telefona 2388 888 ili faxom na 2420 585
Možda bi bilo bolje da prvo nazovete jer ionako će vas zvati sa dodatnim pitanjima, kao mene  :Smile:

----------


## Angely4you

> Pozdrav 
> 
> Evo i mi bili danas u Petrovoj da se naručimo kod MPO spec. radi lijekova za Prag i isto nas traže pravno i psihološko savjetovanje, vidim da je to po članku 13 Zakona o MPO obavezno stoga imate li preporuku gdje to obaviti najbrže i najbezbolnije?
> 
> I u protokolu su Klomifeni, u Petrovoj kažu da ih oni ne daju za ovakve postupke i da ih nabavimo sami, kolika je cijena i da li ih uvijek ima ili ih treba prije nabaviti da se pripremimo, trebati će mo ih sredinom 9mj.
> 
> Hvala 
> 
> Pozdrav




florijan; mi smo naručeni na genetsko savjetovanje u KBC Rebro, ne čeka se dugo, dobili smo termin 03.09. (obzirom da su godišnji)
 Možete se naručiti mailom, mail adresa predbiljezbe.poliklinika.pedijatrija@kbc-zagreb-hr, na broj telefona 2388 888 ili faxom na 2420 585
 Možda bi bilo bolje da prvo nazovete jer ionako će vas zvati sa dodatnim pitanjima, kao mene

----------


## bmaric

*florjan*, klomifen inače ide na recept, a recept ti može dati (u biti tvojoj ženi  :Smile: ) soc. ginekolog. Ako ih ne nađete u ljekarnama, poslat ću vam ja kutiju... meni ostala cijela, a neću prije sljedeće godine na postupak.

----------


## makajica

Florijan pravno i psihološko savjetovanje ćemo obaviti u zgb u obiteljskom savjetovalištu Preobraženska 4 , a za one koji nisu u ZGB može se u Domovima zdravlja
http://www.ocgz.hr/ 
sad... mi smo ovdje dobili termin za 8 dana tako da se ne čeka dugo...

----------


## pipi73

Lana....naravno da test moze da pogrijesi zato se i vadi beta...a znam koliko je i tesko strpiti se do vadjenja iste....Drzim jako palceve da test bude preuranjen...Samo polako,,,

----------


## Ignis

Bok svima,čula sam  se jučer sa Mirnom, počele se pripreme za FET od nedjelje sam na Decapeptylu 7 dana,i Estrofem 10 mg dnevno- 22. UZV i dogovor   za datum ET.
Jedva čekam put u Prag!!Pozz

----------


## florjan

*bmaric* hvala na ponudi za Klomifene ići će žena kod soc. gin. tražiti uputnicu pa će mo vidjeti kakvo je stanje po apotekama (treba nam za sredinu 9mj.) ukoliko nigdje ne nabavimo javimo se
*makajica* hvala na inf. za savjetovanje nazvati će mo tamo za dogovor

Pozdrav

----------


## Ignis

Lana, naravno da je moguće da je test pogriješio!Upravo zbog toga u MPO postupcima ne preporučavaju urin testove.
Ne znam  sada točno ali na  nekom od foruma  sam ne tako davno čitala  urin test 12dnt negativan , a beta 16 dnt  troznamenkasta -zato betu i radimo 16 ili 17 dnt.

----------


## Lana77

Ignis i Pipi 73,hvala vam na odgovoru,sad jos imam nade,znaci da je i to moguce...
Hajde javljam betu,mozda budete i u pravu :Smile:

----------


## hannah8

* prag*, oprosti molim te, nisam imala internet pa se tek sad javljam.Hvala ti puno!
Evo, znači rade i kombinirane postupke. Postupak koji uključuje kombinaciju
vlastitih i donorkinih stanica. Cijena ovakvog postupka je isto nešto između,ako nekom treba
 slobodno se javite na pp ako vas zanima cijena ili više detalja oko ovakvog postupka.
Ali, evo info za sve cure koje žele u postupak uključiti i svoje stanice,možete
znači ići i na ovakvu kombinaciju, naravno sve u dogovoru sa dr-ima.
 Na dan transfera se sve ovisno o rezultatima razvoja embrija zajedno sa
embriologom i dr odlučite koje bi bilo dobro da vrate, a koji da idu na zamrzavanje.
 Meni su vraćena 4 embrija,malo su se sporije razvijali, pa smo odlučili da bilo dobro
da ih sve vratimo,a 3 donorkina smrzlića nas čekaju za drugi put. :Smile: 
Ja sam jedino mjesec dana prije postupka bila na kontrac. tabl. kako bi se uskladio
moj i donorkin ciklus, a punkcija je bila samo jedan dan razlike.
  Evo, ako mogu bilo kome pomoći sa više info oko ovakvog postupka slobodno se javite.

*Valiana*, puno sreće želim u 9 mj... :Smile:  
*Kismet*, puno hvala, i sretno... :Smile: 

   Puno sreće svima želim! :Smile:

----------


## prag

evo da se javim da sam i ja od danas čekalica bete..bili smo danas na fet, imali smo čak 9 zamrznutih embrija ali kod odmrzavanja je propalo 5, 1 blastica u super stanju je vraćena a 3 su ostala zamrznuta. beta 30.8. a sad   :Cekam:

----------


## sejla

prag super za transfer  :Very Happy:  za lijepe vijesti 30.08. ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ (zanimljiva priča o biljkama tebe i pipi, ja večer nakon transfera sanjala kako si gledam trbuh a on naočigled rastao.....)
lana, da beta opovrgne negativan test ~~~~~~~~~~~~
meki, hoće skoro neki testić? navijam ~~~~~~~~~~~~
kismet, još maaaaaloooo i princeza je tu  :Heart:  za lagan porod ~~~~~~~~~~~
florjan, mi psihološko obavili u domu zdravlja
svima u pripremama pred postupak puno sreće!!!!!!! 
puse dječici (mare, pipi,...)  :Kiss: 
moja ribica sljedeći tjedan ide na more  :Smile:

----------


## florjan

*sejla* kako izgleda to psihološko savjetovanje i u kojem ste domu zdravlja bili (ako je bilo ok da odemo tamo da ne dodđemo kod nekog pa da nas davi k'o da u našim borbama nemamo dosta preprepreka i problema), pa ne moraju se valjda pisati i ono testovi  :Smile: , i kaj je sa pravnim savjetovanjem ili je to to.
Malo je bez veze da HZZO odobri i napiše rješenje bez savjetovanja, a onda Petrova traži to savjetovanje

----------


## sejla

Bili smo u domu zdravlja na trešnjevci (tu me uputila moja dr opće prakse), na razgovoru kod psihijatra koji nam je napisao nalaz. Ma nikakvo davljenje, valjda smo pričali 10ak min (vrhunac je pitanje jesmo li svjesni da zahvat možda neće uspjeti  :Rolling Eyes: ). Nema testova. Pravno savjetovanje je valjda u sklopu toga, mi ga nismo imali  :Confused:  Uglavnom, zaključak je da je bespotrebna gnjavaža, al eto kad se moralo.....Sad se više ne sjećam koliko smo čekali na red, mislim oko mjesec dana ako se ne varam....Vidite gdje vam je najbrže i time najisplativije otić.
Sretno!!!!!!!

----------


## bmaric

cure, koje ste bile na postupcima u 5. i 6. mjesecu, jeli tko dobio putne troškove?

----------


## Lana77

Koliko kosta u PFC bolnici odledjavanje i transfer zaledjenih embrija,kako ide taj postupak?Imam 4 zaledjena,i kada ih odlede i ubace 2,da li postoji mogucnost ponovnog zaledjavanja ona 2?Pitam u slucaju da mi i beta bude negativna,s obzirom da mi je test pokazao minus.

----------


## Bluebella

> Koliko kosta u PFC bolnici odledjavanje i transfer zaledjenih embrija,kako ide taj postupak?Imam 4 zaledjena,i kada ih odlede i ubace 2,da li postoji mogucnost ponovnog zaledjavanja ona 2?Pitam u slucaju da mi i beta bude negativna,s obzirom da mi je test pokazao minus.


mi smo FET platili 600€, imali smo 4 zamrznuta, po dva embrija u slamčici, znači odledili su dva i vratili ih, nije uspjelo, slijedeći put su druga dva odledili i vratili i jedan se uhvatio. vjerojatno su i tebi tako smrznuli tvoje embrije, u dvije slamčice po dva embrija. iako cure su pisale i da su imale više embrija u slamčici pa su išli na ponovno smrzavanje, tako da i ta opcija postoji. između stimuliranog i FET-a se obično čeka 3 spontane mjesečnice, tj. na trećoj se javljaš u PFC i planiraš transfer.
ukoliko beta bude negativna (nadam se da neće  :fige: ) pošalji mail Mirni sa nalazom i zamoli ju da ti objasni cijeli postupak transfera smrznutih embrija i pitaj ju kako su zamrznuti.

----------


## Lana77

Hvala puno na odgovoru.Znaci kod njih sve kosta 600 eura,a sta se koristi od terapije?

----------


## Bluebella

> Hvala puno na odgovoru.Znaci kod njih sve kosta 600 eura,a sta se koristi od terapije?


ja sam koristila crinone (od dana poslije štoperice) te prednison i aspirin od dana transfera.

----------


## Lana77

Koliko je dana boravka u Pragu dovoljno kada se radi FET?Koliko tamo dana moramo biti?

----------


## Bluebella

> Koliko je dana boravka u Pragu dovoljno kada se radi FET?Koliko tamo dana moramo biti?


došli smo dan prije transfera, otišli dan poslije transfera oba puta, al možeš otići i na dan transfera.

----------


## Ignis

Prag, sretno  nadajmo se lijepoj beti!Nije mi jasno kako je tako puno smrzlića propalo, jel to tak uobičajeno?!
Lana  dovoljno je za FET dva dana  boravka u Pragu.

----------


## florjan

> Bili smo u domu zdravlja na trešnjevci (tu me uputila moja dr opće prakse), na razgovoru kod psihijatra koji nam je napisao nalaz. Ma nikakvo davljenje, valjda smo pričali 10ak min (vrhunac je pitanje jesmo li svjesni da zahvat možda neće uspjeti ). Nema testova. Pravno savjetovanje je valjda u sklopu toga, mi ga nismo imali  Uglavnom, zaključak je da je bespotrebna gnjavaža, al eto kad se moralo.....Sad se više ne sjećam koliko smo čekali na red, mislim oko mjesec dana ako se ne varam....Vidite gdje vam je najbrže i time najisplativije otić.
> Sretno!!!!!!!


Hvala sejla

Budemo se raspitali

Pozdrav

----------


## kismet

*prag, florjan* - puuno sreće želim, velike bete od 30.08. nadalje  :Smile: 
*lana77*, nadam se da će beta biti iznenađenje i da je testić preuranjen (jesi li radila s prvim urinom i koji test je u pitanju?)
*sejla*, hvala što misliš na nas, puse tvojoj krupnookoj ljepotici  :Zaljubljen: , mi sitno brojimo, zatvorena sam i cerviks je još sakroponiran, ali zeza me tlak (mada ja to ne osjetim, ali inače sam niskotlakaš pa me redovitije sada kontroliraju...)
*ignis, bmaric*; puno sreće u predstojećim postupcima i želim vam da što prije uskočite u "praški vlakić"  :Smile: 

*Bbella*, puse tebi i Maksu (ima rijetko i krasno ime)

----------


## Bluebella

> *Bbella*, puse tebi i Maksu (ima rijetko i krasno ime)


puse i vama dvijema  :Kiss:  još malo i upoznavanje! jel sve spremno za dolazak male princeze?

----------


## Lana77

Kismet,jesam uradila sam prvi jutarnji urin,a neki je bio trakasti unitest za trudnocu,a radila sam ga 12 dnt.Betu mi je dr rekla da uradim 16.8. 
Da li je moguce da je bilo rano i da test nije pokazao?Ja ne mogu da verujem.Joj ne znam sta da mislim,cekam betu,pa sta bude...

----------


## Bluebella

> Kismet,jesam uradila sam prvi jutarnji urin,a neki je bio trakasti unitest za trudnocu,a radila sam ga 12 dnt.Betu mi je dr rekla da uradim 16.8. 
> Da li je moguce da je bilo rano i da test nije pokazao?Ja ne mogu da verujem.Joj ne znam sta da mislim,cekam betu,pa sta bude...


betu možeš vaditi već sad, ne moraš čekati 16.8. ako ima nešto pokazat će, ak nema bit će nula i danas/sutra i 16.8.
ja sam već 10dnt radila betu.

----------


## bmaric

*kismet*, hvala! tek se sljedeće godine spremala sa "skok u praški vlakić" i nadam se da ću ga sljedeći put uhvatiti  :Smile:

----------


## Lana77

Bluebella

----------


## Lana77

Bluebella,da li si ti imala neke promene nakon transfera,da li si sta osecala?Ja sam imala neke lagane bolove i nadutos stomaka,kao pred mangu?

----------


## Bluebella

> Bluebella,da li si ti imala neke promene nakon transfera,da li si sta osecala?Ja sam imala neke lagane bolove i nadutos stomaka,kao pred mangu?


nakon transfera ništa posbeno, to je sve od progesterona. 4dnt sam imala par kapi krvi na rublju i to je bilo implantacijsko krvarenje (tad nisam baš znala da je to to). jedini simptom trudnoće mi je bio što sam se po noći ustaja piti vode, bila sam jako žedna. od negdje 8dnt kao da ću svaki tren dobiti mengu, čak sam nosila uložak i nekad imala filing da sam dobila, to je potrajalo još neko vrijeme.

----------


## Žabac

> cure, koje ste bile na postupcima u 5. i 6. mjesecu, jeli tko dobio putne troškove?


Ja sam bila 11.06. i jos nista nije sjelo, ali nisam jos ni ocekivala jer im treba oko 2-3mjeseca; dobila sam samo rjesenje. Inace kad ide isplata, obicno je iza 20. u mjesecu.

----------


## Žabac

> Hvala puno na odgovoru.Znaci kod njih sve kosta 600 eura,a sta se koristi od terapije?


Lana, terapija je individualna, ja sam koristila i koristim jako puno toga, ovisi o anamnezi. Cim se javis Mirni, poslat ce ti novi protokol i u njemu raspored lijekova za tebe.

----------


## fijolica

Poštovane i drage žene,
vjerujem da je negdje na temi spomenuto, ali, iskreno, ne da mi se sve iščitavati pa bih molila brzi odgovor :Wink:  Dakle, pokriva li HZZO postupak u Pragu u sklopu postojeća 4 postupka koje pokriva u RH ili se može od njih tražiti refundacija za Prag i nakon 4 potrošena postupka kod nas? Kako to, zapravo, ide? 
Hvala unaprijed svima na odgovorima!

----------


## Ignis

kismet,hvala!!Jedva čekam  da uskočim u vlakic :Smile: .Tebi želim  brz, bezbolan porod i savšen susret sa bebačićem!!
lana kada ce beta?
što se putnih troškova tiče ja sam bila  1.06 i dobila prije mjesec dana  1200 kn za nas oboje??!!

----------


## mare41

> Poštovane i drage žene,
> vjerujem da je negdje na temi spomenuto, ali, iskreno, ne da mi se sve iščitavati pa bih molila brzi odgovor Dakle, pokriva li HZZO postupak u Pragu u sklopu postojeća 4 postupka koje pokriva u RH ili se može od njih tražiti refundacija za Prag i nakon 4 potrošena postupka kod nas? Kako to, zapravo, ide? 
> Hvala unaprijed svima na odgovorima!


hzzo ne plaća liječenja koja se mogu obaviti u Hr, samo ona koja se kod nas ne mogu obaviti, a to je donacija spolnih stanica, dakle ne plaća  postupke mpo s vlastitim spolnim stanicama

----------


## Žabac

> Poštovane i drage žene,
> vjerujem da je negdje na temi spomenuto, ali, iskreno, ne da mi se sve iščitavati pa bih molila brzi odgovor Dakle, pokriva li HZZO postupak u Pragu u sklopu postojeća 4 postupka koje pokriva u RH ili se može od njih tražiti refundacija za Prag i nakon 4 potrošena postupka kod nas? Kako to, zapravo, ide? 
> Hvala unaprijed svima na odgovorima!


Ja sam pokusala od pravnice u HZZO-u dobiti konkretan odgovor na pitanje koliko postupaka donacije mi pokrivaju i jedino sto sam uspjela dobiti je bio odgovor da oni odobravaju ono na sto me moj lijecnik upucuje i dok on smatra da ima potrebe da se oni time ravnaju. Pitala sam i lijecnika koji mi je odgovorio da pitam HZZO.

----------


## fijolica

Žabac i mare41, hvala na odgovoru. OK, ako sam dobro shvatila, hipotetski govoreći, ispucam 4 postupka kod nas i liječnih odluči da mi je potrebna donacija. Upućujum Zahtjev za liječenje u inozemstvu HZZO-u i oni to odobravaju? Što ako je potrebna PGD (koja se također ne radi kod nas), ali s vlastitim stanicama? Također oodbravaju?

----------


## fijolica

liječnih = liječnik, upućujum = upućujem

----------


## mare41

do nedavno nije hzzo plaćao pgd, al odnedavno da
donacija se odobrava ako su zadovoljeni kriteriji po kojima odobravaju

----------


## pipi73

Lana jesi radila betu....drzim fige...

Sejla sretan put na more...lijep odmor i provod zelimo...Muce li je jos uvjek zubici....poljubac veliki...

Kismet virnem svaki dan da slucajno nema sta novo kod tebe...ljubac gimnasticarki...

Prag drzim fige....jako..sad iz ovih cipela mogu reci da mi je zao sto onaj jedan smrzlic se nije mogao ponovo zamrznuti  :Smile:  mada...ko zna sta sve vrijeme donosi... :Smile: 

Marice...Bluebella ljubim jako

----------


## mare41

pipi, naša ginger čeka treće, zašto ne i vi :Smile:  (i ja bi :Smile: )
kismet, mila, čekamo
prag, navijamo
lana, mila, kad je beta

----------


## Lana77

Nisam stigla da vam se juce javim.Moja beta je 527,2. :Very Happy:  Nisam mogla da verujem,tako sam bila srecna. Ipak je test pogresio.
Ali,jutros sam ponovo uradila test i opet je pokazao minus,pa ne znam kako to beta ovolika,a test negativam,nije mi jasno.
Sta vi mislite?

----------


## meki

*Lana77* B R A V O !!!!!Beta pobijedila test!! :Very Happy: ....urednu trudnoću ti želim  :Yes: 
..ja 21. radim test?'?? :Confused: .....simptomi- ništa što ne bi moglo biti povezano s utrićima i estrofemom..
*sejla* Emici i tebi ugodan boravak na moru  :Cool:

----------


## Lana77

Meki,i tebi ce biti velika beta,sto ti od srca zelim... :Smile: 
A za simptome ne mari,ni ja nisam nista posebno osecala,osim blag bol u stomaku.
SRECNO!!!

----------


## prag

> Prag, sretno  nadajmo se lijepoj beti!Nije mi jasno kako je tako puno smrzlića propalo, jel to tak uobičajeno?!
> Lana  dovoljno je za FET dva dana  boravka u Pragu.




hvala cure na dobrim željama, nadamo se uspijehu i ovog puta ali moram priznati da je sada daleko lakše čekati betu kad imam Maru  :Smile:  mislim se bi li radila testić ali muž kaže ajmo radije čekati betu, a sad vidim po Laninoj priči da može test gadno zakazati pa ću radije čekati betu ..usput Lana ČESTITAM!!! 
što se tiče nekih simptoma...dosta uspoređujem s prošlim postupkom, ono kao da ću dobiti mengu, ponekad žigne kod pupka..a biljka raste ka luda  :Smile: ))) nisam stvarno praznovjerna ali eto kao što pipi kaže..baš čudno ako je koincidencija  :Smile: 

meki držim fige!!!

a evo odgovora Ignis zašto nam je propalo 5 od 6 kod odmrzavanja..naime kada smo bili 2011 na Et nije još klinika upotrebljavala postupak vitrifikacije a on se sad pokazuje puno uspiješniji kod smrzavanja/odmrzavanja embrija pa sam evo našla jedan članak na neplodnost.hr o tome..

Danas se u svijetu koriste dvije metode za zamrzavanje jajnih stanica, takozvana vitrifikacija (kod koje se jajne stanice ne odmrzavaju nego zagrijavaju za ponovnu upotrebu) i sporo zamrzavanje (kod koje se jajne stanice odmrzavaju). Istraživači iz Brazila su u studiji objavljenoj u časopisu Fertility Sterility usporedili ove dvije metode, i došli do zaključka da je metoda vitrifikacije bolja. 

U istraživanju je sudjelovalo 230 žena, kod kojih je vitrificirano ili sporo zamrznuto minimalno 9 jajnih stanica. 78 žena koje nisu ostale trudne u svježem ciklusu stimulacije došlo je ponovo, i u njih 30 su oocite odmrznute, a u 48 zagrijane. 
Vitrificirane jajne stanice, u odnosu na zamrznute jajne stanice, statistički su imale bolji postotak preživljenja (81% naspram 67%), bolju stopu oplodnje (77% naspram 67%), veću stopu biokemijskih trudnoća (46% naspram 17%) i kliničkih trudnoća po ciklusu (38% naspram 13%) i jajnoj stanici (5,2% naspram 1,7%). Spontanih pobačaja bilo je statistički podjednako (1,2% naspram 4,18%). 
Njihovi rezultati sugeriraju da je vitrifikacija jajnih stanica superiorna sporom smrzavanju jajnih stanica u smislu ostvarenja trudnoće. 
15.4.2010.

----------


## Lana77

Hvala,prag!I ja tebi zelim veliku i pozitivnu betu :Smile: ,a test nemoj raditi,jer se mozes razocarati bez razloga.

----------


## prag

cure imam jedno pitanje za putne troškove..jeste li uz rješenje i otpusno prilagali još što..  molbu ili formular
je li tko išao iz područja splita, koliko ste dobili? oni računaju po prijevozu vlakom?? nisu mi baš jasni s tim iznosima, sjećam se kad sam bila prošli put, više su dobili par iz varaždina već mi iz splita?!!

----------


## meki

*prag* ja sam uz otpusno i rješenje napisala i par riječi rukom na papiru tako su mi rekli..a ja sam dosad dobivala 800 kn,a nisam daleko od Splita....samo.. sad su očito još srezali iznos tako je barem neko na forumu nedavno napisao(ne sjećam se ko)ali bilo je govora o nekih 50% tako da se ne bih začudila da dobijem 400-500 kn!!!

----------


## sejla

draga Lana, čestitke, ajme kako mi je drago što je na kraju ipak test zakazao  :Very Happy:  sretno do kraja i mirnu trudnoću želim!!!!!

hvala curke  :Kiss: 

pipi draga, ma zubići se već neko vrijeme tako naziru na desnima, stvarno samo što nisu a nikako da niknu  :Smile:  kad se vratimo s morja, polako kreću čari dohrane, hehe.

prag, samo nek biljka buja, raste i mrva u buši  :Wink: 

svima  :Love:

----------


## pipi73

Ruzica jedna lijepa kao joj divno stoji zuto....Sejla ,uzivajte na odmoru

Lana neopisivo mi je drago....divnu trudnocu ti zelim...
Prag i tebi sto prije da prodje vrijeme do radosne vijesti....

Mare....vidjecemo...ako se ti usudis eto i mene :Smile: ....ima dr S da se cudom cudi...sto starije to ludje... :Wink: ....iskreno,voljela bih....vidjecemo

Kismet....kako pritisak....jesi dobro...sve najbolje draga

Ja pocinjem da radim za 10 dana...bice mi bas uzbudljivo... :Wink:  ali,nekako sam puna dobrih vibracija i mislim da ce sve biti najbolje

Sve vas puno pozz

----------


## mateja1988

Pozdrav svima, ukljucila sam se na forum u potrazi za barem malo odrske.  Imam Turnerov sindrom, Thyreoditis chr. Hashimoto, amenorrhea sec. Lijecnica mi je spomenula mogucnst donacije jajne stanice. Netko tko ima slucnu situacuju kao ja bilo bi od velike pomoci da podijeli svoje iskustvo. Ovdje sam primjetila,Sejla, imas slicnu diagnozu kao ja i ovo sto pises ulilo mi je tracak nade i hvala na tome  :Smile:

----------


## fijolica

Dakle, PGD odobravaju. Odlično!
Hvala!

----------


## biska

Pozdrav svim Česima i Čehinjama  :Smile: 

Danas mi je 7 dan ciklusa i 6 dan stimulacije, obavila sam kontrolni uzv i stimulacija mi je produžena na još 3 dana nakon čega slijedi još jedan uzv, pa onda valjda put putujemo do PFC-a.

Imam 8 folikula kod kojih veličina varira od 7.3 do 9.3 mm pa me zanima je li to primjerena njihova veličina s obzirom na 6 dana sitmulacije (gonal i cetrotide)?

----------


## Konfuzija

*Biska*, pretpostavljam da s Cetrotidima još nisi počela jer ti folikuli još nisu dovoljno veliki. Teško je reći koja je primjerena veličina, moji su 6. dan znali biti oko 10 mm. Stignu ti narasti još. Koliko gonala uzimaš dnevno?
I zašto sljedeći uzv tek treći dan, a ne drugi kako je uobičajeno?

----------


## biska

Konfuzija, već sam i na Cetrotide (od jučer, prema protokolu). 
Prva 2 dana stimulacije sam uzimala 4 gonala dnevno, pa nastavila sa po 3.
Ne znam zašto uzv treći, a ne drugi dan - tako mi je Mirna javila, možda zato što su folikuli mali?
Uglavnom, zabrinula sam se jer sam pročitala da folikuli u prosjeku rastu po 2 mm dnevno. Hvata me frka ovih dana zbog svake stvari koja mi se ne čini po PS-u...

----------


## Konfuzija

Aha, ti imaš onaj fiksni protokol.
Moguće je da ti je Cetrotide malo blokirao rast folikula, no stimulacija se može produžiti dok ne narastu dovoljno. Bitno je da rastu i to ravnomjerno. Imaš ih pristojan broj, dakle za sada nemaš razloga za brigu.

----------


## Ignis

Lana,čestam!!Bravo,laku i bezbrižnu trudnoću ti želim!Ti si savršen primjer da ne radimo testove.
Sejla,lijep provod na moru sa svojom ljepoticom...malecka je preslatka.
Prag,hvala na objašnjenju.Neka brzo prođe ovo vrijeme do bete.

----------


## makajica

evo da se i ja javim nakon kratkog ( ali slatkog ) odmora na moru  :Wink:  ! 
Lana iskrene čestitke na veelikoj beti ! :Wink: 
*Mateja1988*  ako ti išta mogu pomoći samo pitaj, ja sam također sa Turnerom dijagnozom te idemo za Prag u desetom mj sada po prvi puta ...

----------


## sejla

Dobrodošla Mateja1988, jako mi je drago što si nam se priključila  :Smile:  Ista dijagnoza i isto godište vidim! Ima nas! Draga slobodno mi se javiš na valentinica88@gmail.com za bilo što.  :Kiss:

----------


## mare41

pipi, pa već moraš na posao? ja ću vjerojatno dugo biti doma zbog vježbanja cura, imaju hipertonus
sejla, šra reći-sve ste ljepše
sretno svim novima!

----------


## Sela

Jedan vrijedan mah-mah od starije  :starac:  forumasice  svim poznatim i nepoznatim djevojkama!*Prag* sretno!

----------


## Lana77

Hvala svima na cestitkama.
Od kada se racuna trudnoca,da li od poslednje menstruacije ili od dana transfera?
Prvi pregled kod dr mi je 23.8.i jedva cekam :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

Lana, od prvog dana zadnje menstruacije

----------


## Lana77

Mere41,moja zadnja menstruacija je bila 17.7. a danas je 20.8. to znaci da sam usla u 5 nedelju trudnoce?Pitam,da znam zbog terapije,jer je koristim do 12.nedelje. Unapred ti hvala!

----------


## mare41

lana, po tome si 5+0, prekustra 5+1, znači srijedom okrećeš tjedan, a koji dan ciklusa je bio transfer+ može se i tome prilagodit, npr, ako je transfer bio 17. dan da se oduzmu tri dana od zm

----------


## Lana77

Mere41,transfer je bio 16 dan ciklusa,pa u kojoj sam ja nedelji trudnoce,kako se racuna?

----------


## mare41

svi računaju po prvom danu zm, dakle, fali mi u gornjem postu da si sutra 5+0, moguće je računati i da ti je zm bila 19.7. zbog transfera 16. dan, vjerojatno će ti se doktor držat zm, dva dana nije veliko odstupanje, znači-svake srijede si: 6+0, 7+0, itd, a četvrtkom ulaziš u onaj slijedeći tjedan, kad bude 5+0-ušla si u 6. tjedan itd

----------


## Lana77

Sad mi je jasno,hvala ti puno,mere41. :Smile:

----------


## meki

Drage moje da se i ja nadovežem na priču o biljčicama...kao i nekima na forumu i meni moje tri orhideje nisu cvale tri godine i rekla sam da ću ih baciti ali preduhitrile su me i sve tri procvale ove god.,a tako sam i ja jutros procvala kad sam vidjela plusić i brojčicu 1-2 na testu!!  :Zaljubljen:   sad još samo da Beta potvrdi....danas mi je 17-ti dan od transfera....

----------


## pipi73

Meki draga neka je sa srecom...divnuuuu trudnocu ti zelim....poljubac orhidejama...i zelim ti duplice od srca  :Smile: ...ja moju pricu sa drvetom zivota nikom nisam pominjala do ovde...ali postoji neka veza...sad cvrsto vjerujem...neka pozitivna energija koja zraci iz covjeka a da je nije svjestan i djeluje na njegovu okolinu...A kazu da je cvjece osjetljivo na dobre vibracije....no nije nitno...samo nek je sa srecom...

Mare...moram...pruzila mi se prilika da napredujem pa sam prihvatila...jos pocetkom godine....Nece biti lako ali izdrzace se...ja sam optimisticna...

Lana meni je zadnja mens. bila u petak a transfer u cetvrtak i ja sam izabrala da cetvrtak bude dan kada cu pocinjati nedelju....i bilo je bas tako...rodila se na punih 40+ 0...kao i sestra joj  :Smile: 

Kismet draga...kako si...

Prag....izdrzavas li...

----------


## sejla

Meki draga  :Very Happy:   Čestitke od sveg srca, ma potvrdit će beta!!!!!!!! I da, također vibram da su blizići, sretno i čuvaj nam se  :Love: 
pipi, svaka čast! i kod mene postoji šansa da krenem ranije ako nađem posao, ali ovo kod tebe je stvarno rano.....makar mi je trenutno nezamislivo odvojiti se od nje, pa se ipak nadam da još par mjeseci neću (pogotovo jer svakih dva sata dojimo  :Smile: ) pusa velikoj i maloj curki  :Kiss: 
mare draga, avatar je  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## tantolina

Prazanke trebam malu pomoc.....sve mi se vise mota po glavi ideja o postupku u Pragu. Buduci da je u nasim klinikama, drzavnim naravno situacija ne bas bajna a smjestaj u Pragu imamo cini mi se boljom idejom nego Zg. Koju kliniku mi preporucate? Kakav je postupak narucivanja? Koliko se od prilike ceka na postupak - nama bi odgovaralo negdje u sijecnju/veljaci? Koliko bi dugo trebali biti u Pragu? 1000 pitanja znam, ali znam i da cete mi pomoci.
Hvala,hvala!

----------


## prag

najprije meki čestitam!!!!! :Very Happy:  ima nešto u tim biljkama!
evo moja ne samo da raste ona grana već izašao i novi pupoljak  :Smile: )) kad dođe beta vidjeti ćemo je li pogodila  :Smile: 
pipi...eh, nekako brojim dane, željela bih što prije znati, tj napraviti ranije betu ali muž kaže nemoj,, čekajmo bar srijedu...ali moram priznati da je nekako lakše već prošli put jer sad imam Maru. eh da, imam MAru i mirovanje do bete 0 bodova. moja mala vrtirepka ne staje po cijeli dan  :Smile:  nekako se borim da je ne dižem i ne trzam se, pa sam joj rekla da mamu bole leđa, tako danas pala, ja instiktivno da je dignem a ona će: nemoj mama, bole te leđa 

mare, malene su ti slatkiši, predivan avatar  :Smile: 
tantolina, dobrodošla, u marinom potpisu imaš link na njenu web stranicu gdje je sve predobro pojašnjeno!!!

----------


## mare41

prag, marija je predobra, miš mali, držim fige za seku ili bracu
meku, divno, čestitam

----------


## mateja1988

Hvala makajica i sejla na podrsci, odmah se bolje osjecam kad vidim da nas ima, nisam jedina. Drzim fige makajice, stvarno svu srecu zelim. Imam jedno pitanjce. S obziromda smo sad u EU nadam se da se malo ta cijela procedura pojednostavila, ali zanima me da li je obavezno da se prvo lijecim ovdje, prodem nekoliko ciklusa pa  onda za Prag ili doktorica  moze odmah usmjeriti na Prag, jer meni je to spomenula cim sam ju pitala ? Znam da je pitanje mozda glupo jer ipak sve ovisi od slucaja do slucaja, ali voljela bi cuti iskustva.

----------


## sara69

Lana77, Meki čestitam na betama,Prag sretno u iščekivanju bete.
Sejla,mare41 cure su vam preslatke.

----------


## pretorija

Prag
Veliku betu ti zelim da Mare dobije drustvo,mala pametnicu kad tako sve razumije :Love:

----------


## mare41

sara kako je
voljela bih da nam se venera javi
sela, kiss

----------


## makajica

Draga Mateja s obzirom na dijagnozu naj vjerojatnije će biti i kod tebe donacija jajne stanice a to se ne radi kod nas tako da Vam je opcija Prag. Kod napraviš sve pretrage i pripreme a postupak u Pragu. Ja kad sam spomenula doktoru  da želim  u postupak odmah su mi rekli za Prag....

----------


## Lana77

Meki,cestitam na pozitivnom testu i zelim ti da i beta bude velika  :Smile:

----------


## meki

Nažalost nije dobra Beta..jako je mala 18dnt samo 18,8...ne znam što je krenulo po zlu...totalno sam shrvana

----------


## meki

...ali ipak hvala vam na čestitkama i lijepim željama...divne ste........

----------


## bubekica

> Nažalost nije dobra Beta..jako je mala 18dnt samo 18,8...ne znam što je krenulo po zlu...totalno sam shrvana


Nazalost, bojala sam se ovakvog scenarija, jer je za 17-i dan od transfera digitalac trebao polazati 2-3 ili 3-4 tjedan... Grlim, drugih rijeci nemam.

----------


## biska

Drage cure, danas mi 10 dan stimulacije (gonali i cetrotide), jučer sam bila na kontrolnom uzv i folikuli mi fakat sporo rastu - na prvom uzv bilo ih je 8, sada ih je 10, a 2 najveća su 12 i nešto mm. 
Ginekologica mi je rekla nek pazim na simptome hiperstimulacije i sinoć sam ko za vraga počela osjećati desni jajnik. Ne boli jako, ali ga osjećam kao pred M i sad me oprala prva veća panika  :Sad: 
Jel moguće da ga osjećam jer folikuli rastu i popunjavaju ga? Nemam nikakvih bolova i normalno piškim...

----------


## Ignis

Na žalost ništa od ovoga FETa  12 dan ciklusa sam prokrvarila , uz Estrofem 10 mg a sluznica  samo 2 mm, kako je to moguće??I da li  je itko imao sličnih iskustava?
Užasno sam tužna.

----------


## prag

meki, jako mi je žao, drži se draga i nema odustajanja! vidiš da sve na forumu kad tad postanu majke, netko prije, netko poslije, samo treba biti uporan! znaš kako kažu, nije bitno koliko puta padneš već koliko se puta ustaneš!

Ignis, nemoj biti tužna, isto vrijedi što sam i meki rekla, biti će drugi put! p.s. za dizanje endometrija meni je pomogao sok od cikle i svježi ananas a sad sam najnovije čula da i piva diže endo. pa vrijedi probati za drugi put...ja sam u prvom postupku imala 10 mg i jedva sam nagurala endo na 9mm. a sad sam s 6 mg i tukla po cikli i ananasu i 12 dan uzv bio 11 mm.

----------


## Ignis

Hvala Prag na podršci!
Ok,pripremit cu ciku i ananas, pa i pivo  što god treba.Jedino mi nije jasno  kako krvarenje na sluznicu od 2mm , ali dobro  očito je ovaj puta  tako moralo biti.
Još jedno me zanima, što sam zaboravila pitati - za HZZO sada ce mi ono rješenje isteći 60 dana pa sada koja je procedura, šaljem im samo zahtjev za produženje istog rješenja  ili treba opet priložiti neke dokumente?I koliko se sada otprilike opet čeka produženje?
Puno pitanja, znam...

----------


## Konfuzija

> Drage cure, danas mi 10 dan stimulacije (gonali i cetrotide), jučer sam bila na kontrolnom uzv i folikuli mi fakat sporo rastu - na prvom uzv bilo ih je 8, sada ih je 10, a 2 najveća su 12 i nešto mm. 
> Ginekologica mi je rekla nek pazim na simptome hiperstimulacije i sinoć sam ko za vraga počela osjećati desni jajnik. Ne boli jako, ali ga osjećam kao pred M i sad me oprala prva veća panika 
> Jel moguće da ga osjećam jer folikuli rastu i popunjavaju ga? Nemam nikakvih bolova i normalno piškim...


Naravno, moraš osjetiti bockanje u jajnicima jer ipak u njima rastu toliki folikuli, a u "normalnom" ciklusu bude samo jedan i to na jednom jajniku. Pij puno tekućine i pazi na mokrenje.
Stvarno sporo rastu, a ti svaki dan primaš po 4 gonala, nitko ne spominje modifikaciju terapije? Možda bi bilo dobro preći na Menopure, pa "hraniti" te folikule koje imaš. Menopur ima manje FSH, pa bi opasnost hipera bila manja. To je samo moje mišljenje, najbolje da pitaš doktora/icu.

----------


## sara69

Draga meki, jako mi je žao.Svi smo puno puta prošli kroz sve to,ali moramo ići dalje.
Ignis,dali si pitala dokt. zašto je endo.tako mali.Ja kad uzimam i 12mg estrofena   nemogu da doguram ni do 9 mm.

----------


## biska

> Naravno, moraš osjetiti bockanje u jajnicima jer ipak u njima rastu toliki folikuli, a u "normalnom" ciklusu bude samo jedan i to na jednom jajniku. Pij puno tekućine i pazi na mokrenje.
> Stvarno sporo rastu, a ti svaki dan primaš po 4 gonala, nitko ne spominje modifikaciju terapije? Možda bi bilo dobro preći na Menopure, pa "hraniti" te folikule koje imaš. Menopur ima manje FSH, pa bi opasnost hipera bila manja. To je samo moje mišljenje, najbolje da pitaš doktora/icu.


*Konfuzija* samo prva 2 dana stimulacije sam bila na 4 gonala, zatim na 3. Terapija mi nije modificirana jer sam većih proporcija  :Grin:  ali pitat ću Mirnu sutra nakon uzv za Menopur, odnosno treba li možda nešto mijenjati ako folikuli nastave rasti ovim puževim korakom.

Hvala ti puno na odgovoru  :Heart:

----------


## Žabac

> Hvala Prag na podršci!
> Ok,pripremit cu ciku i ananas, pa i pivo  što god treba.Jedino mi nije jasno  kako krvarenje na sluznicu od 2mm , ali dobro  očito je ovaj puta  tako moralo biti.
> Još jedno me zanima, što sam zaboravila pitati - za HZZO sada ce mi ono rješenje isteći 60 dana pa sada koja je procedura, šaljem im samo zahtjev za produženje istog rješenja  ili treba opet priložiti neke dokumente?I koliko se sada otprilike opet čeka produženje?
> Puno pitanja, znam...


Draga Ignis, bas mi je zao na propustenom ciklusu, ali sljedeci ce zato biti dobitan. Ja sam isto u zadnjem FET-u morala propustiti ciklus zbog tanke sluznice (nije bilo krvarenja), ali dogurali smo 19. dan do samo 6mm. U slijedecem (dobitnom) ciklusu su mi uveli uz Estrofem 12mg i falstere Estradot (koje je tesko nabaviti) pa mozda da pitas za plan da se odmah pripremis ako bude potrebno. 
Za HZZO samo napisi kratko pisamce da trazis produljenje jer postupak jos nije izvrsen i nece biti do roka isteka rjesenja i produljenje stize u roku par dana. Drzim fige za dalje!

----------


## Lana77

Meki, jako mi je zao. ali moras biti jaka, znam kako se osecas, jer sam i ja bila u toj situaciji vise puta. Ipak, na kraju se svaki trud isplati, a moj slucaj je ocigledan primer.
Ignis, bice bolje sledeci put, ne brini, idemo dalje.

Danas sam bila na prvom ultrazvucnom pregledu kod dr, trudnoca je potvrdjena, samo je jos uvek rano da se vidi koliko ima bebica, jedna flekica je veca, a druga je jako mala. Danas sam ponovo radila betu da vidimo da li raste i da na osnovu nje dr definise koliko ima bebica. Nadam se da ce sve biti ok  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

draga meki, jako mi je žao  :Sad:  drži nam se, grlim  :Love: 
Ignis žao mi je za endić, bit će drugi postupak!

----------


## valiana

Evo i mene ja u pripremama za Prag jos dva dana inekcije i onda uzv endometrija 30.8.zanima me da li mogu i prije na uzv i nakon koliko nakon menge jer bih htjela ma vrijeme vidjet jel endo raste..i negdje sam citala da cikla i ananas poslije transfera više niš ne kužim sam znam da želim da ovaj put odem u Prag sa deebelim enometrijem.Svim curama puno srece

----------


## pretorija

valiana mores zasto ne ja sam isla 7 dc isto me brinulo hoce li rast.
puno srece zelim :Love:

----------


## biska

Danas smo obavili zadnji kontrolni uzv, folikuli su napokon narasli kako treba  :Smile: 
U ponedjeljak stižemo u Prag, u utorak je punkcija  :Smile: 

Držite nam fige drage forumašice!

----------


## ariadne

Hannah, Lana cestitam! :Very Happy: 

Meki, zao mi je! :Sad: 

Prag, drzim fige!  :Smile:

----------


## Ignis

Hvala draga!nadam se  da cu i ja tvojim stopama propušteni ciklus pa onda dobitni!!!!
Ovo me bas pogodilo, cekanje  me ubija.
Gdje mogu nabaviti Estradot flastere da pripremim ako ce trebati a vjerovatno hoće?.Endometrij mi je uvijek bio tanak ali ovo je katastrofalno.
pozz
Svima putnicama za Prag sretno.
Prag, još malo do bete :Smile:

----------


## majalina

Estradot flasteri se mogu nabaviti u ZG u ljekarni na Dolcu, gore na katu na privatni recept ali se čekaju tjedan dana jer se naručuju iz inozemstva, vjerojatno tako i u drugim ljekarnama se čekaju po tjedan dana jer toga kod nas nema, u Austriji se čekaju jedan dan

----------


## majalina

ako još niste stigli obaviti savjetovanje, najjednostavnije ako ste iz zg, onda u obiteljskom centru na Borovju možete obadvoje napraviti, dobijete termin i sve je brzo

----------


## Žabac

> Hvala draga!nadam se  da cu i ja tvojim stopama propušteni ciklus pa onda dobitni!!!!
> Ovo me bas pogodilo, cekanje  me ubija.
> Gdje mogu nabaviti Estradot flastere da pripremim ako ce trebati a vjerovatno hoće?.Endometrij mi je uvijek bio tanak ali ovo je katastrofalno.
> pozz
> Svima putnicama za Prag sretno.
> Prag, još malo do bete


Kao sto je majalina napisala, nabavljaju se u ljekarni Dolac, ali moras znati koja doza ti treba jer ih ima razlicitih jacina. Vidi to sa Pragom prvo. Ja sam uzimala po 2kom od 50 i mjenjaju se 2xtjedno. Ako si iz ZG, znam da ih ima nesto i Vinogradska (gl. sestra ginekologije) jer ih je malo previse narucila za mene, a ja upravo prestajem s njima.

----------


## nina977

Cure,mi u nedjelju putujemo u Prag (PFC),to nam je prvi postupak tamo,da li trebam ponjeti sa sobom spavačicu i papuče za punkciju i transfer?Jako sam se iznenadila kad mi je Mirna rekla da ne rade folikulometrije vikendom. :Shock: Da li rade punkcije i transfere vikendom?

----------


## mare41

nina, dobiš tamo sve, ne trebaš ništa nositi, a rade punkcije  u transfere vikendom, naravno, sretno

----------


## Konfuzija

> Danas smo obavili zadnji kontrolni uzv, folikuli su napokon narasli kako treba 
> U ponedjeljak stižemo u Prag, u utorak je punkcija 
> 
> Držite nam fige drage forumašice!


Koje olakšanje, ha?  :Smile:  Sretno!

----------


## prag

drage moje 
ja i muž smo bili nestpljivi i već u petak sam vaddila betu, bila je 77! nisam vam javila na forumu jer su baš taj dan meki i Ignis bile tužne pa mi je nekako  bilo neugodno vjerujte mi  :Sad:  
uglavnom, od subote je krenilo krvarenje, nije obilno, svježa krv. nastojim mirovati koliko se može uz moju vrtirepku, utrogestane pijem a ne vaginalno dok je krvarenje. danas radila betu 296 je pa valjda je sve ok. moj gin ne radi pa sad preostaje čekati ga, a bilo mi je i u prvoj trudnoći krvarenje i to obilnije pa je sve ok prošlo pa nije da sad paničarim ali mi nije ugodno kad vidim krv a pomalo imam i grčeve. 
hvala svima na dobrim željama i vibrama, ja od srca želim svima istu sreću, samo vjerujte i ne odustajte!

----------


## nina977

> nina, dobiš tamo sve, ne trebaš ništa nositi, a rade punkcije  u transfere vikendom, naravno, sretno


Hvala ti mare....

----------


## luc

Cestitke Prag :Wink: 
Mi smo danas 34+1. Pocela sam se otvarat i dobila sam secer pa moram mirovat i pazit sta jedem. Neznam sto mi teze pada. Veli doktor da misli da ce porod i prije.Lucija vec jedva ceka seku Emu a i ja isto makar mi je ova trudnoca proletjela. 
Sretno svima koji jos putuju do cilja i veliki pozdrav!

----------


## Reni76

Prag, čestitam  i ovdje!

----------


## đurđa76

> drage moje 
> ja i muž smo bili nestpljivi i već u petak sam vaddila betu, bila je 77! nisam vam javila na forumu jer su baš taj dan meki i Ignis bile tužne pa mi je nekako  bilo neugodno vjerujte mi  
> uglavnom, od subote je krenilo krvarenje, nije obilno, svježa krv. nastojim mirovati koliko se može uz moju vrtirepku, utrogestane pijem a ne vaginalno dok je krvarenje. danas radila betu 296 je pa valjda je sve ok. moj gin ne radi pa sad preostaje čekati ga, a bilo mi je i u prvoj trudnoći krvarenje i to obilnije pa je sve ok prošlo pa nije da sad paničarim ali mi nije ugodno kad vidim krv a pomalo imam i grčeve. 
> hvala svima na dobrim željama i vibrama, ja od srca želim svima istu sreću, samo vjerujte i ne odustajte!


 :Very Happy: ,i Marija skače sigurno od sreće,čestitam

----------


## mare41

draga prag, cestitam od srca!
luc, sretno do kraja
putnicima i cekacima drzim fige

----------


## Ignis

Draga moja Prag,cestitam ti od srca!Uljepsala si mi dan :Smile: )))
Sad samo miruj,koliko ti dozvoli mala Mare :Smile: .Uzivaj i jos jednom cestitke!!

----------


## mare41

meki, nisam stigla napisat da mi je zao

----------


## sejla

draga *prag*  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  čestitke i želim lijepu trudnoću, baš sam jako sretna  :Love: 
*luc* draga, isti scenarij bio i kod mene, s 34tt počelo otvaranje i gestacijski, pa mirovanje....ali nisam ništa ranije rodila, sa 38+6 (a nebih ni tad još da nije bio inducirani, tj. u zadnji čas carski); sretno do kraja i lak porod želim (btw. curke imaju lijepa imena  :Wink: )

----------


## luc

Sejla a koliki si imala ti gestacijski i kaj si trebala nesto uzimati osim sto si morala paziti sto jedes? 
Ja sam na granici pa me ne vodi moj ginekolog ko secerasa ali nesmijem jesti ali me strah da se nesto ne zakomplicira jer je beba imala u 32 tjednu 2020 g. Puno mi je to,80 dkg nego Lucija u tim tjednima.
Prirodno si dibila trudove ili su te inducirali? Kolko je tvoja Ema bila teska? Opristi sa pitanjima ali tek drugi tjedan idem opet kod doktora pa cu ga trazit da me ranije posalje na sveti duh u trudnicku.

----------


## prag

hvala cure na čestitkama!  :Smile: 
evo ja još krvarim, ali uspijela sam se čuti s mojim gin pa je rekao da u petak ponovim betu pa mu se javim i vidjeti ćemo stanje, da na uzv ionako ne bi ništa još vidio...

----------


## sejla

*Luc*, ja sam ti ogtt prvi put radila negdje oko 22. tjedna, i bio je skroz uredan. Nikakvih drugih problema nije bilo, nit je ona bila velika beba. U 34tt mi je preporučeno mirovanje zbog otvaranja, a u 36tt mi je na uzv-u utvrđen višak plodne vode, zbog čega sam bila hospitalizirana i ponovno sam radila ogtt (jer višak plodne vode može biti indikator šećera, što dotad nisam znala), kada se utvrdilo da mi je šećer malo povećan. Nisam morala ništa uzimati, već samo paziti na prehranu. Imala sam nešto vlastitih lažnih trudova, ali su me inducirali na 38+6 baš zbog gestacijskog (inače dan prije poroda sam bila otvorena 4cm). Trebala sam roditi vaginalno (odrađivala par sati trudova na dripu nakon prokidanja vodenjaka), međutim na kraju je morao biti hitan carski zbog čeonog stava. Ema je bila sitna, 2760g i 48cm. Koliko se sjećam, oko 32tt sam bila na  privatnom uzv-u i baš je bila procijenjena na oko 2000g, tako da se ne moraš brinuti da je to puno za te tjedne, a sve ovisi i o preciznosti uzv-a, znaju dosta i fulati. Emu su dan prije poroda procijenili na 3000g (iako je dr rekao da prema izgledu trbuha misli da je manja, što je bilo točno).
Nemoj brinuti previše oko šećera, bitno da se kontroliraš i da sad znaš za to, samo pripazi da jedeš laganiju hranu i izbjegavaš slatko. Sjećam se da sam se ja jako uplašila kad sam saznala, a u stvari baš nikakvih problema ni posljedica nije bilo. 
Drž se draga i čuvaj, bit će sve dobro  :Love:   :Kiss: 


*prag,* da krvarenje čim prije stane~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## sejla

I da, zaboravih , šećer mi je sat nakon slatke otopine bio 10, a nakon 2 sata 9 (cimerica imala nakon dva sata 7 i nju se nije tretiralo kao dijabetičara, samo za usporedbu).

----------


## luc

Hvala ti. I meni je u 21 tjednu ogtt bio uredan ali je beba nakon 27 tjedna pocela naglo rasti pa su me zato slali ponovno.
Izdrzat cu sad to nekako samo da sve bude ok a kaj se tice tih uzv mjera meni su u prvoj trudnoci sve dobro procjenili makar sam puno puta cula da znaju fulat i za kilu.

----------


## venera3

Pozdrav drage moje svima.
Možda me se i ne sjeća više nitko..... nije me bilo već dugo ovdje, nisam mogla  i imala priliku puno toga lijepog ovdje pratiti.
Al u mislima sam  sa svakim uspjehom i suosjećam sa trenutnim neuspjehom i vjerujem da mora doći i taj jedan pravi trenutak samo treba biti ustrajan i vjerovati.
Evo ja sam čisti primjer te sreće.
 Drage moje postali smo roditelji prekrasnog sinčića zahvaljujući dragom Bogu i Pragu i vama ovdje svima koji ste mi bili uvijek velika podrška.
Ne mogu se još nikako otrgnuti dojmu i pismu od Krola koji je iznio svoju najljepšu priču ovdje i to me je valjda držalo u snazi i tjeralo na još jedan pokušaj koji je hvala dragom Bogu bio eto ova naša beskrajna sreća. Kao i većina vas možda ovdje imala sam svojih padova i kriza al nisam se dala vjerovala sam u još jednu priliku i onda sam  sama sebi rekla moram poslušati ovaj glas iznutra i pokušati,a ako ipak sve ostane samo na pokušaju barem ću znati reći sebi dala sam sve što sam imala i mogla i nećemi biti žao i moj život će jednako bit vrijedan i častan....
I eto  dogodilo se najljepše i najveće čudo i što da vam kažem osim da nitko nije sretniji od nas.
Svima ovdje želim svu sreću u svemu što žive i zahvaljujem na uzajamnoj podršci.
Pusa i veliki pozdrav od nas.

----------


## pretorija

Draga venera cestitke od :Heart: ja te se sjecam cesto si pisala na forumu 2010 I 2011god kao I ja 
ja pratim forum skoro svaki dan svratim da vidim sta je novoga :Yes: i svaki + mi uljepsa dan.

----------


## valiana

Čestitke svim novim i starim mama :Very Happy: !Evo ja danas bila na uzv endometrija 10.dan ciklusa je 7mm!Tako da iduči tjedan putujemo u Prag! :Smile:

----------


## mare41

draga venera, baš jučer ili prekjučer sam napisala da bih voljela da nam se javiš i eto te s predivnim vijestima, čestitam ti draga od srca, i eto-koliko god se onda činilo da nade nema-obje smo mame, uživajte!!!!!!!!!

----------


## hannah8

valiana, sretno! :Smile:  I nek ovaj postupak bude dobitan... :Smile: 
  venera3,predivno! Čestitam od srca!
  Prag,čestitke od srca! Puno sreće dalje želim...
  Svim putnicima u Prag sretan put, i puno sreće! :Smile:

----------


## Ignis

Venera, čestitke od srca!Ajme raznježila sam se i plakala na tvoj post...sreća se ipak isplati malo počekati.Znam umorne  smo od neuspjeha ali nas vi drage sretnice dižete i dajete snagu za dalje.
Valiana sretno u ovom postupku, endo je super :Very Happy: 
Prag, :Heart:  neka krvarenje stane!
Pozz svima

----------


## prag

venera čestitam od srca!!!!!! sva sam se naježila dok sam čitala :Smile:  
valiana, meki, ignis i sve ostale buduće mame, držite se, ustrajte i nek vas sad drži priča od venere!!!! samo nema odustajanja!!!

----------


## JelTom

Draga Patuljchica, ovaj tren sam se registrirala, inače pratim i čitam, ali ne mogu ti poslati poruku, možda jer sam "friška" pa nemam još "prava"  :Smile:  . Da li ti meni možeš poslati poruku prva? Pozdrav

----------


## Bluebella

koliko lijepih vijesti dok me nije bilo....
čestitam novim trudnicama  :Klap:  *Lani77, prag* 

*venera3* čestitke na bebici i bravo na upornosti!

*meki* draga, žao mi je  :Love:  nadam se da će slijedeći put biti bingo. odmori se od svega i onda u nove pobjede.

*valiana, nina977, biska*, sretno i nek ovaj put bude dobitan

puse *sejli, pipi73, mare41* i *oknp*  :Kiss: 

nadam se da nisam nikog zaboravila.... sretno svima  :Wink:

----------


## pipi73

meki, jako mi je žao, drži se draga i nema odustajanja....

Ignis samo navali na ananas i cveklu...ima da bude najbolje...ja sam ih jela toliko tako da ih sad ni na slici ne volim vidjeti  :Smile: 

Lana, Prag divne trudnoce vam zelim...Prag neka sto prije stanu ta dosadna krvarenja...

Venera...neka vam je sin ziv ,zdrav i na ponos 100 godina....sve najbolje vam zelim

valiana, nina977, biska...drzim vam fige iz sve snage....ovaj put neka bude najbolje do sada...

Bluebella kako vrijeme leti....vec ste pravo veliki....poljubac momku

Kismet draga nadam se da ste dobro...uskoro ce te se grliti i ljubiti...mala princeza i njena mama

Veliki,ogroman poljubac mojim vrsnjakinjama...slatkoj Emici i misicama...

Ja pocela raditi pa smo samo u preletu...poljubac svima...ako sam koga zaboravila sorry

----------


## JelTom

Draga Mare, u fazi sam istraživanja PGD- a, obzirom smo u 4. mjesecu izgubili dijete nakon šest dana života. Radilo se o genetici, vjerojatnost da se ponovi u slijedećoj trudnoći je 25 %. Trenutno se izolira DNA i čekamo konačne nalaze... ja bi svakako voljela u Prag, spremam se kontaktirat ih.... naime, u našem slučaju je u RH jedina opcija opet ić na trudnoću (plodnost bez greške) ali u 11/12. tjednu radit riskantnu biopsiju korionskih resica, pa ako je pozitivno... odlučite da li ćete zadržat ili ne... E sad, ne znam da li ovakve slučajeve Hzzo pokriva obzirom "ima nade" i ono, idi pa probaj pa dokle ide.... Nebi nakon ovoga mogla prolazit još AB i slične stvari, stvarno...

----------


## mare41

JelTom, žao mi je zbog bebe
ne znam šta će reći hzzo, svakako probajte, držim fige za uspjeh u pragu, vjerujem da vam je to bolja opcija nego ovo što si navela

----------


## sara69

Prag čestitam na beti i da što prije stane krvarenje.
Venera,čestitam od  :Heart: 
JelTom,jako mi je žao  :Love:

----------


## valiana

Cure imam pitanje ja sad imam onu europsku zdravstvenu iskaznicu a do sad smo uvijek plačali putno osiguranje pa me zanima sad dali ta iskaznica vrijedi kao putno osiguranje?Moj endometrij je danas 8mm i vjerojatno idući tjedan putujemo u Prag! :Very Happy:

----------


## bubekica

Što pokriva EKZO?
EKZO pokriva troškove neodgodive zdravstvene zaštite, za koju liječnik zdravstvene ustanove kojoj se u inozemstvu javite kaže da se ne može odgoditi do vašeg planiranog povratka u Hrvatsku. Neodgodiva zdravstvena zaštita bit će i zdravstvena zaštita u vezi s kroničnim ili postojećim bolestima ako cilj putovanja nije liječenje (na primjer, kontrola visokog tlaka), te zdravstvena zaštita u vezi s trudnoćom i rođenjem djeteta, ako cilj privremenog boravka u inozemstvu nije porod. Također, neodgodive zdravstvene usluge su npr. i dijaliza, terapija kisikom, tretmani za astmu, no radi korištenja tih usluga prethodno se morate dogovoriti sa zdravstvenom ustanovom države u koju namjeravate otputovati.


Što ne pokriva EKZO?
Kako je ranije spomenuto, EKZO nije alternativa putnom osiguranju, te ne pokriva troškove planiranog liječenja (primjerice ukoliko ciljano odlazite u inozemstvo kako biste rodili).

http://www.hzzo.hr/01_11.php

sretno draga!

----------


## valiana

Hvala na brzom odgovoru ma ja ču onda platit i to putno za svaki slučaj! :Very Happy:

----------


## monika2208

Pozdrav drage moje!
Evo da se i ja javim s dobrim vijestima. Bar su za sada dobre.Danas sam bila u zg na uzv endometrija i 10. dan iznosi 6,7 mm. dr je bio zadovoljan i ponovit ću ga još u ponedjeljak.
Uglavnom drugi tjedan putujem u Prag.
Valiana vidim da i ti putuješ ali ja idem u Pronatal.
pozdrav svima.javljat ću se

----------


## sejla

venera, predivno, čestitke na sinčeku  :Heart: 
Bluebella, presladak je Maks  :Zaljubljen: 
JelTom, žao mi je jako zbog prve bebice  :Crying or Very sad:  Sretno s Pragom i javljaj nam se  :Love: 
skorašnje putnice naše valiana i monika, da nam se sretno vratite s bebicama u bušama (valiana, moj je endić isto bio 8mm  :Wink: )
svima pusa

----------


## valiana

Hvala Sejla mi putujemo 4.9 a transfer je 5.9! Cure svima hvala na lijepim željama i ja vama želim da vam se ostvare sve vaše željice :Very Happy:

----------


## majalina

da li netko zna kad ponovo predajem zahtjev na HZZO da li navodim da su mi već jednom odobrili ili ne, odnosno napišem sve šta smo dosad uradili? hoće li mi ponovo odobriti jer evo iskoristili smo sve smrzliće. iako u ponedjeljak vadim betu, znam da ni ovaj put nije uspjelo pa da odmah počnem razmišljati kako dalje, to me još drži, a nemam previše vremena.

svima sretno i raduje me svaka pozitivna beta na ovom forumu, valjda ću i ja jednom uspjeti, ovaj puta nisam previše ni pisala, nekako sam bila... zadnji put je bila pozit.beta ali na žalost nije dobro završilo... znam da nije kraj dok ju sad ne izvadim ali imam neki glupi unutarnji osjećaj..šmrc

----------


## majalina

e da, Sejla, Ema je preslatka, svaki put kad je vidim... pomislim i meni mora uspjeti, pravi mali šećer

----------


## nina977

Ja danas obavila folikulometriju u Zg,oko 9 folikula a u nedjelju krećemo put Praga .Jedino šta me bacilo malo u depru,dr.je sad na UZ vidio da imam polip u marernici  :Shock: , ljuta kako ga do sad nisu vidjeli,no šta je tu je,nadamo se najboljem.Ako je tko od putnica raspoložen za kavu u Pragu neka se javi,bilo bi nam drago...Pusa svima..

----------


## prag

evo cure da se javim i ovdje s lošim vjestima..beta je jutros iznosila 383 što nije dobro, rasla jest, ali od poned kad je bila 296 nije dovoljno. moj gin je rekao da nastavim s utrićima i u pon opet ponovim betu i da nade još ima a uzv ne može još vidjeti ništa jer je beta premala..muž je mislio da je lab pogriješio pa smo išli popodne u analize a onda pokazalo i manji rezultat 304, iako može biti i razlika između laboratorija..
ja još krvarim, više danas već prethodnih dana, pa gubim nadu..ali eto čekamo još pon. 
malo me drži priča Inesz na koju me je podsjetila Bluebella koja je imala isto nepravilan rast bete, hematom a nakraju sve završilo dobro..

----------


## mare41

prag, imate još smrzlića? kako god sad završilo-pojačanje curici svakako stiže, pozdrav veliki tebi i mužu i držite se

----------


## majalina

> evo cure da se javim i ovdje s lošim vjestima..beta je jutros iznosila 383 što nije dobro, rasla jest, ali od poned kad je bila 296 nije dovoljno. moj gin je rekao da nastavim s utrićima i u pon opet ponovim betu i da nade još ima a uzv ne može još vidjeti ništa jer je beta premala..muž je mislio da je lab pogriješio pa smo išli popodne u analize a onda pokazalo i manji rezultat 304, iako može biti i razlika između laboratorija..
> ja još krvarim, više danas već prethodnih dana, pa gubim nadu..ali eto čekamo još pon. 
> malo me drži priča Inesz na koju me je podsjetila Bluebella koja je imala isto nepravilan rast bete, hematom a nakraju sve završilo dobro..


jako mi je žao, na žalost znam kako je to, meni je tako prošli put bilo, ali nade ipak još ima, bilo je slučajeva kad je na kraju ipak sve dobro ispalo, grlim

----------


## monika2208

cure imam pitanje. Jer se u Prag može normalno preko granice s osobnom ili ipak treba još uvijek putovnica?
ja imam putovnicu a muž samo osobnu pa ako treba da ju napravi u zg za jedan dan.
mislim baš bi bilo super da dođemo na granicu i da vele da treba ipak putovnica.
Hvala!
pozz

----------


## biska

Bok Monika,

Evo mi smo se upravo vratili iz Praga i nosili smo samo osobne. Putovali smo vlakom i samo su nas u Sloveniji tražili dokumente, kasnije ništa....
Nikakvih problema nismo imali.

----------


## nina977

Biska,kako je proslo ?

----------


## monika2208

> Bok Monika,
> 
> Evo mi smo se upravo vratili iz Praga i nosili smo samo osobne. Putovali smo vlakom i samo su nas u Sloveniji tražili dokumente, kasnije ništa....
> Nikakvih problema nismo imali.


biska hvala na odgovoru.to me brinulo.
puno pozdrava i sreće svima želim od srca

----------


## biska

*nina977*, ovo nam je bio prvi odlazak u Prag, išli smo na ICSI i donaciju (ja imam PCOS, a mm azoo). 
Sve je prošlo više manje OK, vratili se s 2 mrve u trbuhu i sad čekamo...

Jedini problem je bio što mi punktirali samo lijevi jajnik, do desnog se nisu mogli probiti jer se nekako čudno smjestio, pa kao posljedicu nemamo smrzlića  :Sad: 
No, sad ne mislimo o ničemu takvom nego samo vibramo da se mrve fino smjeste i ostanu  :Smile:

----------


## nina977

Biska drzim fige za vaše mrvice...

----------


## valiana

Sretno biska i da nam objaviš lijepe vijesti!Evo mi putujemo u srijedu isto vlakom.A slovenci su meni prošli put prevrnuli sve kofere torbe do zadnje krpice :gaah: tako da se sada nadam da čemo imati više sreće!

----------


## biska

Hvala ti Nina! Držim ih i ja tebi!!!  :Smile:

----------


## biska

Valiana, nas slovenci ništa nisu gnjavili, možda jer nam je prezime slovensko :D
Sretno i tebi! U Pargu je ovih dana čarobno toplo i sunčano, pa uživajte cure koliko možete  :Smile:

----------


## majalina

evo, curke, samo da prijavim negativnu betu sa FET-a, na žalost
ne znam kako dalje, sve mi je još friško, da li tražiti ponovo odobrenje od HZZO-a (ako ga uopće i dobijem) ili prijeći na drugi forum izlazna strategija-strategija preživljavanja

raduje me svaki uspjeh na ovom forumu...

----------


## monika2208

drage moje samo da prijavim svoje putovanje u srijedu tj.preksutra u Prag!
Nina kad ti putuješ?
Puno sreće svima želim sve vas ljubim

----------


## nina977

> drage moje samo da prijavim svoje putovanje u srijedu tj.preksutra u Prag!
> Nina kad ti putuješ?
> Puno sreće svima želim sve vas ljubim


Mi smo jučer stigli,danas sam imala foliokulometriju,sitacija tak-tak,ima ih ali su dosta nejednakih mjera,sutra opet UZ pa ćemo vidjet da li će punkcija biti u četvrtak ili petak.

----------


## nina977

> evo, curke, samo da prijavim negativnu betu sa FET-a, na žalost
> ne znam kako dalje, sve mi je još friško, da li tražiti ponovo odobrenje od HZZO-a (ako ga uopće i dobijem) ili prijeći na drugi forum izlazna strategija-strategija preživljavanja
> 
> raduje me svaki uspjeh na ovom forumu...


Majalina,šta reći osim žao mi je.. :Sad:

----------


## prag

javila sam već na mpo trudnoća pa da podijelim i s vama drage moje 

 *đurđa76* prvotno napisa					 				 Prag????kakva je situacija
ništa dobroga...od petka krenilo pojačano krvarenje pa je beta danas očekivano pala na 45! što znači biokemijska.  :Sad: 
 zvala svog ginekologa (bw naljutila sam se na njega jer sam čekala 3h da mi se javi) jer nisam znala što mi je činiti, krvarenje je bilo užas preko vikenda a još jutros 3 uložka puna..ne znam da li od toga što sam zadnjih 10 dana pila utriće ( a piše da može biti vrtoglavica nuspojava ) ili od gubitka krvi jako se slabo osjećam, baš sam sva zamantana. gin je nakraju rekao ako tako nastavi popodne da idem na hitnu na kiretažu a ako se smanji da čekam dalje da se sve samo očisti a da su velike šanse da će tako biti jer beta dobro pada. hvala Bogu popodne već se smanjuje krvarenje pa nisam išla na hitnu. a za koji dan ću ponoviti betu pa ćemo vidjeti. moj gin nije ništa spomenio ali valjda će me trebati pogledati uzv kad stane menga..
 ovo mi je prvi put pa nemam pojma kako to ide..cure koje ste imale biokemijsku..je li vam prošlo kroz mengu ili ste radili kiretažu..koliko je normalno da se to ¨samo¨isčisti?jeste radili uzv i prije nego je stalo krvarenje?

 hvala svima na podršci i dobrim željama. ja nemam srca niti reći da mi je teško kad vidim vaše mpo priče. da mi je ova trudnoća uspijela to bi bilo čudo nad čudima. moram priznati da je sve lakše kad već imam Maru :Smile:  a ima i 3 smrzlića ali će pričekati sigurno dogodine dok se oporavim..

----------


## Ignis

Draga Prag,zao mi je!
ja na žalost imam iskustva sa biokemijskom.moja je beta bila oko 600.U ovoj tvojoj priči je  dobro što je tako brzo pala pa neće trebati kiretaža, pogotovo ako kažeš da se kvarenje već osjetno smanjilo.
A tako sam bila sretna zbog tebe!
Odtuguj to,a neka te drži tvoja Mare,a mama ce sto prije oporaviti i otići po pojačanje :Smile: .
Drži se draga,pozzzz i glavu gore


> javila sam već na mpo trudnoća pa da podijelim i s vama drage moje 
> 
>  *đurđa76* prvotno napisa					 				 Prag????kakva je situacija
> ništa dobroga...od petka krenilo pojačano krvarenje pa je beta danas očekivano pala na 45! što znači biokemijska. 
>  zvala svog ginekologa (bw naljutila sam se na njega jer sam čekala 3h da mi se javi) jer nisam znala što mi je činiti, krvarenje je bilo užas preko vikenda a još jutros 3 uložka puna..ne znam da li od toga što sam zadnjih 10 dana pila utriće ( a piše da može biti vrtoglavica nuspojava ) ili od gubitka krvi jako se slabo osjećam, baš sam sva zamantana. gin je nakraju rekao ako tako nastavi popodne da idem na hitnu na kiretažu a ako se smanji da čekam dalje da se sve samo očisti a da su velike šanse da će tako biti jer beta dobro pada. hvala Bogu popodne već se smanjuje krvarenje pa nisam išla na hitnu. a za koji dan ću ponoviti betu pa ćemo vidjeti. moj gin nije ništa spomenio ali valjda će me trebati pogledati uzv kad stane menga..
>  ovo mi je prvi put pa nemam pojma kako to ide..cure koje ste imale biokemijsku..je li vam prošlo kroz mengu ili ste radili kiretažu..koliko je normalno da se to ¨samo¨isčisti?jeste radili uzv i prije nego je stalo krvarenje?
> 
>  hvala svima na podršci i dobrim željama. ja nemam srca niti reći da mi je teško kad vidim vaše mpo priče. da mi je ova trudnoća uspijela to bi bilo čudo nad čudima. moram priznati da je sve lakše kad već imam Maru a ima i 3 smrzlića ali će pričekati sigurno dogodine dok se oporavim..

----------


## pretorija

Prag draga zao mi je :Love: 

dobro je sta imas jos smrzlica ima sanse velike da Mare dobi drustvo

ja nazalost nemam smrzlica I moj decko ce ostat jedinac tesko mi je  :Crying or Very sad: 

 sretna si sta si dobila toliko embrija u pocetku tako da ima nade :Klap:

----------


## valiana

Evo mi ipak uplatili putno osiguranje i sendviči su u pripremi.Sutra smo u ovo doba u Beču.Cure držite se hvala vam svima na potpori uz vas je sve lakše i bezbolnije.Nadam se da če nam ovaj mjesec biti sretniji ali i ako ne bude idemo dalje nema odustajanja! :Smile:

----------


## sejla

drage majalina i prag, jako mi je žao  :Sad:  prag baš me posebno bila veselila tvoja vijest o novoj trudnoći, a sada loše vijesti  :Sad:  iduće godine u nove pobjede  :Love:  držte nam se cure, i velka pusa maloj mari  :Heart: 
pretorija draga, baš me nekako steglo ovo pročitati  :Sad:  grlim
biska, nina, valiana i monika, sretno cure ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## nina977

Cure hvala na lijepim željama,punkcija u četvrtak...

----------


## biska

Evo cure da se i ja malo javim. Danas mi je 5 dpt, vratila sam se na posao jučer, al se vrijeme i dalje vuče puževim korakom. Ma tko će dočekati taj 16-ti dan??? 
Ja sigurno ne  :Razz: 
Bačvasta sam od utrića, tu i tamo me štrecne dolje, noćas me tako zgrčilo da sam se probudila i jauknula, no odmah je prestalo.
Najveća maštarija je da me uspavaju na 10-ak dana i probude na Dan-B  :Smile: 

Daklem, pošto sam 100% sigurna da neću izdržati s čekanjem još 11 dana, pitanje za iskusne - kada se odvažiti i popiškiti prvi test, a kada na svoju ruku najranije izvaditi betu? Mrvice su trodnevne  :Heart:

----------


## monika2208

Nina nadam se da ćemo se naći u Pragu na kavi. Evo mi danas krečemo put Praga imat ćemo laptop pa se čujemo.
svima puno pozdrava!
Sejla hvala na lijepim željama!
valiana ti sutra imaš transfer? rado bi te htjela vidjeti al ako je transfer najbolje da odležiš.
mislim na sve vas!
Nina u kojem ste hotelu odsjeli?

----------


## nina977

Mi smo u Clarion congress h.,blizu PFC-a.Stetan put i čujemo se...

----------


## monika2208

> Mi smo u Clarion congress h.,blizu PFC-a.Stetan put i čujemo se...


nina imaš pp
pozdrav

----------


## Ona koja nije pisala

> Evo cure da se i ja malo javim. Danas mi je 5 dpt, vratila sam se na posao jučer, al se vrijeme i dalje vuče puževim korakom. Ma tko će dočekati taj 16-ti dan??? 
> Ja sigurno ne 
> Bačvasta sam od utrića, tu i tamo me štrecne dolje, noćas me tako zgrčilo da sam se probudila i jauknula, no odmah je prestalo.
> Najveća maštarija je da me uspavaju na 10-ak dana i probude na Dan-B 
> 
> Daklem, pošto sam 100% sigurna da neću izdržati s čekanjem još 11 dana, pitanje za iskusne - kada se odvažiti i popiškiti prvi test, a kada na svoju ruku najranije izvaditi betu? Mrvice su trodnevne


testic obicno napravim 11. dan, a kako je uvijek negativan, odmah isti dan ili sutradan i betu
neke su radile i ranije
nek se same jave

----------


## Bluebella

ja radila test 9dnt morula  :Very Happy:  i bio je plusić, al to je stvarno prerano pa ne preporučavam... bolje pričekati 11 ili 12dnt 
sretno  :Very Happy: 

*oknp*  :Bye:

----------


## biska

znači još 6 dana agonije  :Smile: 

hvala cure!

----------


## makajica

Drage i dragi putnici u Prag,
evo  mi se spremamo 12.10. na put pa sad se bavim  pomalo organizacijom puta... pa samo smo htjeli pitati  ako netko ima dobar savjet u vezi puta slobodno nam se javi ... svaki savjet je dobro došao... 
putovat ćemo vlakom, al me zanima dal je bolje kupiti karte preko <croatia expressa ( sa presjedanjem u Beču) , ili bolje direktno kupiti na Glavnom kolodvoru u Zgb ?
kad se stigne u prag kako je najbolje do klinike ? ( naišli smo na cijenu taksija čak od 25 E) koji broj podzemne ? Kako od klinike do centra grada, ma sve nas zanma ...

Unaprijed hvala  :Wink: )

----------


## biska

Makajica, ako ideš u PFC oni ti mogu organizirati prijevoz (taksistu) da vas vozi do hotela (ili klinike) za 15€.
mm je karte za vlak kupio na Glavnom kolodvoru - pitat ću ga za detalje pa ti javim. samo znam da smo rezervirali sjedala za put u Prag, za povratak u Zg nismo radili rezervaciju i bilo je mjesta u vlaku.
U hotelu smo zapitkivali recepcionere kako doći do svih lokacija koje smo htjeli obići i uvijek dobili super upute - metro ti je najbolji, jako jednostavan i lako razumljiv sustav. Al isprobali smo mi i bus i tramvaj :D
Na početku svakog dana kupili bi 4 karte koje vrijede 30 minuta i mogu ti reći da u tih pola sata možeš stići metroom gdje god ti srce poželi. Mi smo uspjeli doći i do zoološkog koji je prilično dislociran i do kojega treba presjedati s jednog metroa na drugi + presjedanje na bus koje te vozi direktno do ulaza u zoo.

----------


## makajica

biska, HVALA hvala na savjetima  :Wink:

----------


## sara69

majalina,prag žao mi je  :Love: 
biska,monika,valijana i nina  sretno!
makajica, mi smo s aerodroma do klinike plaćali taksi 25e

----------


## biska

> biska, HVALA hvala na savjetima


Makajica, što god ti još padne na pamet, samo pitaj  :Smile:

----------


## pipi73

Majalina...Prag tako mi je zao....bas sam se razalostila....

Ljubim vas i grlim....cuvaj te se ...budite nezne prema sebi...Ljubim

----------


## sara10

> Evo mi ipak uplatili putno osiguranje i sendviči su u pripremi.Sutra smo u ovo doba u Beču.Cure držite se hvala vam svima na potpori uz vas je sve lakše i bezbolnije.Nadam se da če nam ovaj mjesec biti sretniji ali i ako ne bude idemo dalje nema odustajanja!


Draga *Valiana* SRETNO!! Sviđa mi se tvoj pozitivan stav  :Klap: ! Vrati nam  se iz Praga sa lijepim vijestima i nadam se sretnom završetku ovog postupka!

Svim ostalim curam koje su u postupku ili se spremaju ići, također želim sreću!

----------


## JelTom

Hvala svima na lijepim riječima!
Pls info kako ste prvi put kontaktirali Prag, odnosno da li im se može poslati sve nalaze mailom da vide o čemu se radi, ili bolje kd smo u Češkoj, a planiramo koncem 10 mj ići, odmah se dogovoriti za neke konzultacije. Koja su vaša iskustva i koja je cijena tih konzultacija? 
Ako je netko išao na PGD pliz infos i cijene. Pozdrav svima i još jednom hvala!

----------


## monika2208

pozdrav cure
mi danas obavili sve i u utorak čekam transfer.
sutra obilazimo Prag.
sara69 hvala na lijepim željama.
pozdrav sejli,bmaric,oknp.......... i svim ostalim dobrim dušicama ovog foruma
pusa

----------


## mare41

monika, sretno

----------


## nina977

Evo samo da se kratko javim,danas bila punkcija,dobili 9 js , 6 zrelih ,2 relativno ok , 1 nezrela koju su odmah eliminirali,a sutra ćemo vidjeti daljnji razvoj.Sve vas puno pozdravljam iz suncanog Praga..

----------


## monika2208

> monika, sretno


hvala draga mare
pusa

----------


## Ignis

Nina, sretno pa to je stvarno ok broj!I uživajte u Pragu!!!
JelTom što se tiče konzultacija možeš sve poslati mailom,ali ak ćete ići svejedno u 10 mj onda odite na konzultacije,a  sada mailom samo okvirno.
Što se tiče cijene konzultacija mislim da je oko 100 eura  iako nisam  sigurna jer sam ja sve dogovarala mailom, neka  me  druge  cure isprave.
Sejla, ti stvarno imaš malu princezicu!!
Prag kako si, jel krvarenje stalo?
Poz svima!

----------


## JelTom

Draga Ignis, hvala na savjetima!
Čekamo izolaciju DNA i konačne nalaze tako da vjerujem da ćemo kroz mjesec dana imati sve potrebno. Javim kako napredujemo. 

Jel tko od vas curki išao na PGD u Prag?

----------


## valiana

Pozdrav cure :Very Happy: !Evo mi se nočas vratili iz Praga.Vratili mi dvije 8stanične mrvice trodnevne.Sad treba dočekati 23.9 i betu.Ovaj put moram priznat da mi je transfer bio jako bolan dug i neugodan.Nakon njega čak malo krvarila.I tako me sve boli da se i sad jedva krečem.Ovo mi je čudno jer nakon prošlih nisam ni znala kaj su radili jer nisam niš ni osjetila.Čak je i endometrij na transferu bio 10 :Very Happy: !Ovaj put sam bila bez cikle sam ananas i pivo i rekla to dr,ona kaže da je to super kombinacija.Ananas sada više ne zbog c vitamina sad sam pivo ali naravno bez alkohola :Very Happy: bitan je hmelj tako mi je rečeno!Što se tiče putovanja vlakom uf uf nama je ovo 4.put vlakom i uglavnom je sve ok osim kaj ja uvijek imam dogodovštine da nasmijem onu ženu od koje kupim karte :Very Happy: .Znači povratna karta je 1,409 kn mi uvijek uzimamo rezervacije jer ljudi tam putuju više nego mi.Da nismo jučer imali rezervacije stajali bi jer su sjedili po hodnicima ljudi a od Beča do Zg smo imali i saunu nije bilo ventilacije u vlaku a prozore nemreš otvorit!Eto dobro došli u EU!Mi kupujemo karte u Croatia express u Teslinoj ali nam uvijek dostave na glavni kolodvor a pošto nismo iz Zg netko nam to prije podigne.A može se zatražit da pošalju i poštom.Uglavnom meni je tako najbolje putovat komotno je presjeda se u Beču ali to je taman za udahnut malo svježeg zraka!Eto malo odužih.Hvala vam cure na podršci i sretno svima nama :Very Happy:

----------


## venera3

Drage curke hvala Vam na sjećanju i ovim dobrim čestitkama i željama....a što reći mora se slušati svoje srce i ići dalje. Draga Mara znam da si čekala i rodila dvije curke i ove njihove slikice su preslatke, čestitala sam vam prije svog odlaska u bolnicu kad sam uspjela virnuti na forum i zbilja sam bila sretna koliko i ti. Moj maleni ima pomalo grčeve pa se mučimo s tim inače je dobro djetešce i učimo se skupa. Svima koje su na svom putu ili iščekivanju od srca želim  da se što prije obraduju. Ako možete nemojte biti nestrpljive u iščekivanju bete sve je to život i ima svoje stepenice. Pozdrav svima.

----------


## mare41

venera, lijepo si rekla da su to sve stepenice, mi smo ih presli malo vise, al smo stigli do vrha, svima zelim isto!
draga moja valiana, drzim fige!

----------


## nina977

Evo curke da javim da smo danas imali transfer,2.dan.Nažalost svih 7 embrija je bilo dosta loše pa su mi odlučili ipak dans vratiti dva koja su bila donekle dobra.Neizmjerno sam jutros bila tužna zbog takvog razvoja situacije ali su me dr.L i muž uspjeli malo dići.
Sve vas puno pozdravljam...

----------


## prag

drage moje evo da vam se javim da sam dobro. krvarenje je stalo jučer, bilo je dosta obilno 5 dana a onda se smanjivalo, tako da nisam išla na kiretažu. u pon ću još napraviti betu po preporuci svog gin. malo me je ovo iscrpilo jer moje zdravlje nije naj općenito, ali bit ću ja ok. odmah sam prekuhala crno vino. i napravila smjesu oraha, meda i limuna. 
psihički sam ok, ali volila bih da je beta odmah bila 0 već ovako, ponadaš se, proveseliš, a onda krvarenje pa čekanje..od petka pon, od pon petak itd. imam mariju i nije propast svijeta da ona ostane jedinica ali volim djecu i voljela bih bar još jedno imati. u klinici jesu ostala 3 smrzlića  ali tko zna kako će preživjeti odmrzavanje, sad je od 6 -5 propalo. ali o tome ću razmišljati na proljeće...


i moram vam reći da sam jako sretna jer je trudna žena što je sa mnom bila na tranferu. njoj je to bio xy put i bila je tako u grču, ja sam joj cijelo vrijeme pričala o vama svima pojedinačno, pričala o uspijesima, ustrajnosti, vjeri da će sve doći na svoje...mari, oknp,  pretoriji, simicv, đurđi, sejli, seli i svima vama koga sam se sjetila...tako je proletilo vrijeme i rekla je da sam joj dosta pomogla, da je prvi put bez grča bila i eto upalilo je  :Very Happy: 
valiana i nina 977 sretno!!!

----------


## valiana

Prag žao mi je zbog tebe ali mi smo sve jake i nakon poraza samo ojačamo i idemo dalje!Nadam se da če nam jesen donijeti lijepe vjesti i pun forum novih sretnih trudnica! :Very Happy: Sretno cure

----------


## makajica

Prag svi smo uz tebe !!

----------


## đurđa76

Prag :Love:

----------


## sejla

prag  :Love: 
nina, neka se prognoze pokažu pogrešnima, vibramo za tvoje mrve ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
valiana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
čekamo i ostale vijesti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## PinaColada

veliki pozdrav za sve dame.....kod mene rana menopauza.... od 14-te god se zezam sa raznoraznim nalazima, i sada, sa duplo vise godina, napokon se dozovem i shvatim (jedan od mali milion doktora) mi otvori oci i kaze jedina nada je donacija j.s. u Pragu.....i tako evo i mene na tome putu...Danica, koju mnogi hvale nije vise u Pronatalu (jer svi su pisali Danica i Pronatal kao preporuku), pa sam usljed nekoliko e-mailova sa Danicom, odlucila se za PFC! u toku su pocetne pripreme, tj. pijem Estofem 2 mg, i to 3x2 dnevno!, 12 dana....u toku je 8 dan....jako sam slaba sa svim skracenima koje pisete, ali u zelji da skupa sa vama koje ste kroz ovo prolazile i sada prolazite podijelim sve i svasta, odlucih se registrovati i javnuti se prvim postom.....

prvo pitanje, da li ste i vi pile ovaaj Estrofem, meni se cini da se od njega sva napuhujem  :Sad: (

----------


## sejla

PinaColada, dobro nam došla i puno sreće da odmah prvi postupak bude dobitni!!!!!!!
Ja sam se pod estrofemom sasvim super osjećala, nikakvih nuspojava, osim što su mi grudi jako brzo nabujale (a to se onda nastavilo i u trudnoći  :Wink: )

----------


## biska

Drage cure, evo da se i ja malo javim.

Danas mi je 10 dpt i nekako mi se čini da ćemo za par mjeseci opet put Praga. 5 i 6 dpt mučili su me gadni grčevi, bili su zaista jaki, jači od menstrualnih, da bi 7 dan sve stalo.
Probudila sam se to jutro i skužila da sam se sva ispuhala - nema natečenosti trbuha, (*)(*), ništa osim povremenog i uobičajenog pms grča. Tako se i nastavilo.
Sutra bi po kalendaru trebala stići M, a na betu ću u petak (to će biti 14 dpt), ali mislim da ništa od svega u našem prvom pokušaju.
Pišnula sam testić jutros, znam da je možda još malo rano, ali nekako mi je nezamislivo da se potpuno normalno osjećam, bez ikakvih simptoma, a da je tu ipak trudnoća.

Ljubim vas sve!

----------


## luc

Biska i ja sam imala negativan test i nikakve simptome pa sam bila trudna. Sad sam pred porod i cike su mi u prvoj i ovoj trudnoci ostale nepromjenjene :Smile:  sretno svima!

----------


## biska

Luc, ne mi bacat bube u uho!  :Laughing: 
Znam da nada još postoji  :Smile:  , ali u ovim danima bez ikakve mogućnosti kontrole i spoznaje nekako mi je lakše očekivati najgore (i tiho tiho se nadati najboljem) da se baš potpuno ne raspadnem ako beta ipak bude 0.

Btw, koliko bi trebalo pričekati prije sljedećeg postupka, odnosno sitmulacije? Bila sam na Gonalima i Cetrotidu.

----------


## bubekica

treba mi jedna kratka info - kolika je cijena PGS/PGD u pronatalu ili PFC?

----------


## Bluebella

> treba mi jedna kratka info - kolika je cijena PGS/PGD u pronatalu ili PFC?


cijena u PFC-u je 2800 eur PGD + standardno IVF/ICSI 2400 eur.

----------


## prag

PinaColada evo htjela sam ti poslati privatnu poruku ali nisam uspijela, mislim da u početku ne možeš odmah primati p.p. 
uglavnom vidila sam da si nova na forumu Češka pa da ti se javim ako mogu pomoći jer sam ja isto s ranom menopauzom išla na donaciju u Prag...
uglavnom meni je 35g i već 5g sam s dijagnozom rane menopauze .Kad smo nakon ženidbe krenili na pretrage i da vidimo mogućnosti ostao je samo Prag i donacija. i eto prije 2g smo išli na 1. postupak u Pronatal i uspijelo je..imamo kćer, sad joj je 1,5g. 
isto tako trebaš znati da se u Prag ide preko troška hzzo. s njihove stranice skineš zamolbu za lječenje u inozemstvu, onda ti je mora potpisati liječnik koji se bavi potpomognutom oplodnjom, znači ili državni ili privatni koji ima ugovor  s hzzo. uz to predaješ sve svoje nalaze i zamolbu i šalješ preporučeno na MArgaretska 3 Zagreb Povjerenstvo za lječenje u inozemstvu, HZZO direkcija. To ide na 3 komisije i dobiješ rješenje u max 60 dana. onda tek ideš u postupak jer ne daju sredstva retrogradno. 
e sad kako si napisala da si već počela piti estrofem nisam sigurna je li to neki probni tretman estrofemom da vide kako ćeš reagirati ili je to već postupak tj imaš donorku? estrofem svi pijemo da pripremimo maternicu tj endometrij za postupak. To što piješ je početna doza tj ne znam da je netko pio manje, može se i do 12 mg pa čak ima cura koje pored 12 mg još stavljaju i estrogen flastere. To sve naravno u dogovoru s klinikom i zavisno kako reagiraš na tretman. MEni je u prvom postupku rađen probni ciklus i krenili su s 6 mg ali kako mi je endometrij se slabo zadebljavao onda su povećavali pa sam u 1.postupku pila 10 mg a u ovom drugom postupku sam bolje reagirala pa sam bila na 6mg. Inače to uzimaš sve do bete, ako bude pozitivna onda i do 12 tjedna trudnoće..uglavnom to će ti sve objasniti Klinika. Ne znam koliko si čitala naš forum i da li si vidjela da smo spominjali da prirodni način da se pomogne endometriju je uzimanje soka od cikle, svjež ananas i piva.  
Ako si u postupku, onda 12. dan uzimanja estrofema se uzv mjeri endometrij i onda javljaš Kliniki a oni naprave uzv donorki da vide kad je njoj vrijeme za punkciju jajašaca. To dvoje usklade, ti i muž dođete na dan kad je njoj punkcija, on da svoj doprinos iliti spermu, oplode taj dan i obično 4-ti dan imaš ti transfer. U cijeloj priči su lijekovi bitni, nemoj preskakati i sve slušaj dobro kako ti javi Klinika. 

E sad ovo što sam ti napisala za HZZO..ako si već dogovorila postupak a nisi tražila sredstva od HZZO onda ti oni ne daju retrogradno, to je bitno napomeniti. Budući da postupak je dosta skup ( bilo je 4500 eura kad smo mi išli a sad nisam sigurna je li i više ) ja bih ti preporučila ako su i našli donorku da ipak prije tražiš sredstva pa onda da se uputiš u  postupak.

i da vrlo bitno..u potpisu mare41 imaš link na stranicu koju je ona napravila i tu možeš naći sve od smještaja, prijevoza, klinika itd..

ako još nešto treba pitaj...

pozz svim mojim curkama, dobro sam vam ja, jučer je bio Marijin imendan pa smo i slavili  :Smile:  život ide dalje  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*BB* hvala!

----------


## luc

Ja sam kod neuspjesnog postupka cekala 4 mj. Imala sam istu stimulaciju ali to ces dogovorit s doktorom. Mislim da ako imas smrzkice da mozes i odma. Neznam kolko cega imas,ne stignem sve popratit :Smile:

----------


## biska

*luc*, super, hvala ti!

Ja sam mislila da se čeka barem 6 mjeseci  :Smile: 
Stresna mi je bila stimulacija jer su mi folikuli rasli puževim korakom, ali pošto nemamo smrzlića drage volje ću se opet bosti!

----------


## PinaColada

@sejla: hvala na dobrodoslici!
@prag, divna si! hvala....jesam citala raniej postove, doduse na preskake hehhe....huh, bravo za tebe i za curicu  :Smile:  Naime, ja sam iz Sarajeva, te nisam iskreno sigurna da li je moguce sta odraditi kod nas po pitanju zdravstvenog zavoda i finansiranja tog postupka.....no hvala u sv. slucaju!

pa sve nalaze sam poslala (koje mi je Danica trazila), i eto rekla mi ej da pijem 3x2 estrofem od 2 mg, to znaci 12 mg dnevno....da se endometrij zadeblja....jer je taaaanak  :Sad: (

eh pa nisu mi rkeli da su mi nasli donorku, valjda trebam prvo javiti nalaz endometrija na 12 dan uzimanaj estrofema....pa onda dalje....uh, bas stetsa sto ne mogu jos sa PP da funkcionisem, jer mi je bezbeze da peglam na forumu o pitanjima koje su vjerovatno vec raspravljali, ali eto, meni ej sve to novo i strano....sve me zanimaaaaa!!!

hvala ti na svakoj otipkanoj rijeci  :Wink:

----------


## makajica

Pozz !
 kao prvo zao mi je  je zbog svih i suosiječam sa svima kojima je trenutno jako teško ! 
trebam još jedan savijet , kako produzim valjanost rješenja...? gdje se moram javiti jer mi rj vrijedi 60 dana ...
Hvala !!

----------


## bmaric

prvo da vas sve pozdravi  :Bye: 

mare41 i sejla, curke su vam pre pre pre slatke!

curama u postupku želim puno sreće i  :fige: 

makajica, sama napiši zahtjev za produženje i pošalji ga u direkciju HZZO-a u Zg. Ne znam kada ti točno ističe, ali ja uvijek šaljem 10 - 15 dana prije isteka, tako da mi do isteka stigne potvrda o produženju. Ako želiš, mogu ti poslati svoj primjer zahtjeva za produženje, pa samo izmjeniš svoje podatke. Možeš mi se javiti na prv. mail (bvranic@gmail.com), jer u zadnje vrijeme nisam često na forumu - škicnem možda jedan put tjedno.

----------


## JelTom

Bubekica/ Bluebella, 
pliz iskustva PGD- a. Ne znam jeste čitale, nova sam pa možda negdje ubacim nešto kontra trenutnih aktualnosti, ali izbubili smo bebu nakon 6 dana u 4. mjsecu. Genetika... Moram vidjet još sve s "našom" ekipom na Rebru, ali ja bi definitivno išla u Prag na vantjelesnu + PGD. Još nisam kontaktirala Prag jer čekamo da nam se izolira DNA dakle jedno mjesec dana i imat ćemo onda sve nalaze da mogu krenut od nekud...
Ne znam koji su vaši razlozi za PGD? Ja sam se osobno informirala o svemu na netu tako da ne znam previše o tome. Zanima me da li je tu moguća samo jedno ili višeplodna trudnoća. Da li se mora kasnije ići na još neke pretrage, biosija kor. resica? Jel postoji mogućnost za oštećenje prilikom PGD- a ? Koliko je sve to sigurno u smilu da je plod zdrav, itd.
Ako imate kakve infos, vičite. I iskustva cura koje su išle na biopsiju kor. resica...
Da li Hzzo financira centar koji je njima jeftiniji ili, koji kriterij imaju? Svakako bi voljela u Prag jer čujem same pohvale osoblja, a i uspješnost je velika.
pozdrav svima i sretno "Pražankama"  :Smile:

----------


## prag

> @sejla: hvala na dobrodoslici!
> @prag, divna si! hvala....jesam citala raniej postove, doduse na preskake hehhe....huh, bravo za tebe i za curicu  Naime, ja sam iz Sarajeva, te nisam iskreno sigurna da li je moguce sta odraditi kod nas po pitanju zdravstvenog zavoda i finansiranja tog postupka.....no hvala u sv. slucaju!
> 
> pa sve nalaze sam poslala (koje mi je Danica trazila), i eto rekla mi ej da pijem 3x2 estrofem od 2 mg, to znaci 12 mg dnevno....da se endometrij zadeblja....jer je taaaanak (
> 
> eh pa nisu mi rkeli da su mi nasli donorku, valjda trebam prvo javiti nalaz endometrija na 12 dan uzimanaj estrofema....pa onda dalje....uh, bas stetsa sto ne mogu jos sa PP da funkcionisem, jer mi je bezbeze da peglam na forumu o pitanjima koje su vjerovatno vec raspravljali, ali eto, meni ej sve to novo i strano....sve me zanimaaaaa!!!
> 
> hvala ti na svakoj otipkanoj rijeci


ej, ne trebaš se zahvaljivati, tu smo svi jedna velika obitelj i svi nastojimo jedni drugima pomoći pa kako su drugi meni pomogli kad sam ja krenula u te nepoznate vode tako i ja tebi...
meni je endometrij prije 1. postupka bio isto jako tanak da je dr rekao da je nemjerljiv pa su mi zato radili probni ciklus s estrofemom, pa su krenili s 6 mg i na kraju povećali do 10 mg..ne znam zašto su tebi odmah dali 12mg ali neću se mješati u to, dr zna najbolje..pretpostavljam da je i tebi to proba da vide kako reagiraš na estrofem. valjda bi ti javili da je nađena donorka i da u biti se spremaš laganini za prag..
uglavnom dobro pročešljaj marinu stranicu pa ćeš dobiti masu informacija a onda ako te još ništo zanima pitaj..
mislim da privatne poruke počneš dobivati kad napišeš određeni broj postova na forumu...nek me netko ispravi ako griješim...
pozz
i znaj da je velika uspiješnost s doniranim stanicama jer su donorke mlade i zdrave žene pa su i j.s. kvalitetnije...

----------


## Bluebella

> Bubekica/ Bluebella, 
> pliz iskustva PGD- a. Ne znam jeste čitale, nova sam pa možda negdje ubacim nešto kontra trenutnih aktualnosti, ali izbubili smo bebu nakon 6 dana u 4. mjsecu. Genetika... Moram vidjet još sve s "našom" ekipom na Rebru, ali ja bi definitivno išla u Prag na vantjelesnu + PGD. Još nisam kontaktirala Prag jer čekamo da nam se izolira DNA dakle jedno mjesec dana i imat ćemo onda sve nalaze da mogu krenut od nekud...
> Ne znam koji su vaši razlozi za PGD? Ja sam se osobno informirala o svemu na netu tako da ne znam previše o tome. Zanima me da li je tu moguća samo jedno ili višeplodna trudnoća. Da li se mora kasnije ići na još neke pretrage, biosija kor. resica? Jel postoji mogućnost za oštećenje prilikom PGD- a ? Koliko je sve to sigurno u smilu da je plod zdrav, itd.
> Ako imate kakve infos, vičite. I iskustva cura koje su išle na biopsiju kor. resica...
> Da li Hzzo financira centar koji je njima jeftiniji ili, koji kriterij imaju? Svakako bi voljela u Prag jer čujem same pohvale osoblja, a i uspješnost je velika.
> pozdrav svima i sretno "Pražankama"


Draga JelTom kao prvo jako mi je žao zbog gubitka bebe, ne mogu ti puno pomoći vezano za tvoja pitanja iz razloga što ja nisam išla na PGD (koliko znam nije ni bubekica, samo se raspitivala za cijenu)
dragi i ja smo išli na PICSI postupak i sami snosili trošak, tj. nismo tražili niti smo imali dijagnozu da bi HZZO snosio trošak. nakon što je u 3mj transfer bio uspješan, kombinirani probir je pokazao visok rizik za Down sindrom (1:11) te sam se u kontaktu sa klinikom raspitivala za PGD pa tako znam cijenu.
nakon PGD-a nije potrebna biopsija karionskih resica kao niti amniocenteza. koliko znam prilikom PGD-a nije moguće oštećenje embrija, a HZZO ima ugovor sa dvije klinike u Pragu, Pronatal i PFC te sama možeš birati između te dvije klinike.
dosta se pisalo o papirologiji ako se ide preko HZZO-a pa možeš potražiti na prijašnjim postovima.
ako ti još kako mogu pomoći slobodno mi se javi  :Wink: 
sretno!

----------


## JelTom

> Draga JelTom kao prvo jako mi je žao zbog gubitka bebe, ne mogu ti puno pomoći vezano za tvoja pitanja iz razloga što ja nisam išla na PGD (koliko znam nije ni bubekica, samo se raspitivala za cijenu)
> dragi i ja smo išli na PICSI postupak i sami snosili trošak, tj. nismo tražili niti smo imali dijagnozu da bi HZZO snosio trošak. nakon što je u 3mj transfer bio uspješan, kombinirani probir je pokazao visok rizik za Down sindrom (1:11) te sam se u kontaktu sa klinikom raspitivala za PGD pa tako znam cijenu.
> nakon PGD-a nije potrebna biopsija karionskih resica kao niti amniocenteza. koliko znam prilikom PGD-a nije moguće oštećenje embrija, a HZZO ima ugovor sa dvije klinike u Pragu, Pronatal i PFC te sama možeš birati između te dvije klinike.
> dosta se pisalo o papirologiji ako se ide preko HZZO-a pa možeš potražiti na prijašnjim postovima.
> ako ti još kako mogu pomoći slobodno mi se javi 
> sretno!



Hvala puno na infos!!
Iskreno pojma nemam od kud prvo krenuti, sve je još friško tako da polako... 
U svakom slučaju hvala puno na savjetima. Pročeščljat ću prijašnje postove oko tih papirčeka, prvo čekamo sad DNA nalaze pa da onda mogu kontaktirat ili posjetit nekog od nih nu Pragu pa ćemo polako rješavat dalje Hzzo i što treba. Nemam pojma šta sve oni financiraju, kolko stvari nam se desilo i kakvi smo pehisti nebi me iznenadilo da me otkantaju  :Smile: 
U kojo si ti trenutno "fazi"?  :Smile: 
Hvala još jednom

----------


## Bluebella

> Hvala puno na infos!!
> Iskreno pojma nemam od kud prvo krenuti, sve je još friško tako da polako... 
> U svakom slučaju hvala puno na savjetima. Pročeščljat ću prijašnje postove oko tih papirčeka, prvo čekamo sad DNA nalaze pa da onda mogu kontaktirat ili posjetit nekog od nih nu Pragu pa ćemo polako rješavat dalje Hzzo i što treba. Nemam pojma šta sve oni financiraju, kolko stvari nam se desilo i kakvi smo pehisti nebi me iznenadilo da me otkantaju 
> U kojo si ti trenutno "fazi"? 
> Hvala još jednom


kreneš od početka.... 
znam da ti je vjerojatno puna glava svega, i nalaza i istraživanja i informacija. pusti malo vremena da sve sjedne na svoje mjesto. svi smo nekako krenuli.
na prvoj stranici ovog pdf-a imaš informacije o klinikama. malo su se kontakti mijenjali pa detalje provjeri na web stanicama istih http://www.pragueivf.com/sr/uvod/ http://www.pronatal.cz/en/pacienti/ .
na ovoj stanici imaš dosta informacija http://www.prag-putopis.com/ kao i ovdje http://www.neplodnost.com.hr/

ja sam trenutno u fazi isčekivanja prve bebe, termin je  u 12mj  :Smile:

----------


## JelTom

> ja sam trenutno u fazi isčekivanja prve bebe, termin je  u 12mj


Bravo!!!! super, čestitam!
Točno, sve je još friško, polako dok svi nalazi budu gotovi i sve se malo još slegne... A do tada njuškanje po forumu i praćenje vaših priča  :Smile:  javljam se

----------


## patuljchica

> Bubekica/ Bluebella, 
> pliz iskustva PGD- a. Ne znam jeste čitale, nova sam pa možda negdje ubacim nešto kontra trenutnih aktualnosti, ali izbubili smo bebu nakon 6 dana u 4. mjsecu. Genetika... Moram vidjet još sve s "našom" ekipom na Rebru, ali ja bi definitivno išla u Prag na vantjelesnu + PGD. Još nisam kontaktirala Prag jer čekamo da nam se izolira DNA dakle jedno mjesec dana i imat ćemo onda sve nalaze da mogu krenut od nekud...
> Ne znam koji su vaši razlozi za PGD? Ja sam se osobno informirala o svemu na netu tako da ne znam previše o tome. Zanima me da li je tu moguća samo jedno ili višeplodna trudnoća. Da li se mora kasnije ići na još neke pretrage, biosija kor. resica? Jel postoji mogućnost za oštećenje prilikom PGD- a ? Koliko je sve to sigurno u smilu da je plod zdrav, itd.
> Ako imate kakve infos, vičite. I iskustva cura koje su išle na biopsiju kor. resica...
> Da li Hzzo financira centar koji je njima jeftiniji ili, koji kriterij imaju? Svakako bi voljela u Prag jer čujem same pohvale osoblja, a i uspješnost je velika.
> pozdrav svima i sretno "Pražankama"


Evo i mene... :Bye:  Sorry kaj se nisam prije javila - malo sam bila off line nekoliko dana...
Dakle, pgd - PFC...
Pretpostavljam da si već našla forumske topic-e o ovoj temi, ali evo link, na njemu su ti ugl sav info http://forum.roda.hr/threads/20277-p...a-dijagnostika 
Načula sam i ja da se na Rebru "nekaj kuha", što znači - posljedično, da više HZZO neće plaćati PGD vani - ako se može kod nas obaviti. Za sada, još šalju van. Kad sam ja išla (travanj 2011) nisu odobravali, mi smo išli u svom trošku (cca 5000€ postupak).
Što se tiče samog postupka, moraš ići 2x u Prag - prvi put na konzultacije, da ti izvade krv (i mužu i tebi) i prema nalazima, i nalazima kariograma naprave "filter" za PGD. Onda, kad ti jave da su _sondy_ gotove, možeš u postupak, ovisno o vašem rasporedu i tvom ciklusu, i naravno, dogovoru sa doktoricom. Ali, u principu nema čekanja. Konzultacije koštaju 100€, ali vrijede  :Wink: .
Ukratko, odgovori na tvoja pitanja:
*da li je tu moguća samo jedno ili višeplodna trudnoća* - ovisi o tome koliko zametaka vraćate. Ukoliko više od jednog, naravno da postoji mogućnost višeplodne trudnoće. Nama je vraćena samo jedna mrva, jer više nismo niti imali zdravih zametaka (od njih 12 koji su bili na PGD-u). Ako imaš nakon PGD-a više "zdravih" zametaka, u dogovoru sa dr. odlučujete koliko ćete vratiti.
*Da li se mora kasnije ići na još neke pretrage, biosija kor. resica?* - kasnije pretrage su stvar osobnog izbora. Mi nismo išli, osim što smo išli kod dr. Kosa koji je vrhunski uzv dijagnostičar, da ultrazvučno pratimo stanje stvari. Teoretski, sve što se traži biopsijom k. resica ili amniom, u stvari se traži i PDG analizom, tako da nema smisla ponavljati pretragu. pogotovo ako nema nekakvih posebnih indikacija za to (kad bi se uzv pregledom pokazalo nešto sumnjivo). 
*Jel postoji mogućnost za oštećenje prilikom PGD- a ? Koliko je sve to sigurno u smilu da je plod zdrav, itd.* - trasfer se u pravilu obavlja 24 sata nakon punkcije zametka i obavljene analize. Dakle, u tom se razdoblju vidi da li se zametak dalje normalno razvija, tj. da li je eventualno došlo do oštećenja prilikom punkcije. Ovdje je naravno važno raditi sa vrhunskim stručnjacima, kako bi mogućnost pogreške bila smanjena na minimum. Zato, ja bi uvijek preporučila PFC i Hinku, a ne se zezala sa našima na REbru, pa makar i u svom trošku. Što se tiče zdravlja ploda, dakle, nakon PGD analize na onu genetičku pogrešku koja je za vas specifična, radi se još jedna analiza kojom se provjeravaju 3 najučestalija kromosomska poremećaja kod ploda  - Downow, Edwardsov.... (i sad se nemrem sjetiti koji je treći). Tako da je vraćeni zametak po tom pitanju 100% zdrav. Pretpostavljam da pitaš u odnosu na zdravlje ono što sam se i ja pitala - kako na razvoj ploda utječe što ima jednu stanicu manje (onu koja je punktirana). ... oni koji podržavaju PGD metodu kažu da u toj fazi razvoja se stanica tako brzo razvija da nema posljedica, oni koji ne podržavaju kažu da to još nije istraženo... Ja ti mogu reći da imam jednu prekrasnu, pametnu, zdravu i naprednu ljepoticu od 20 mjeseci, koju možemo zahvaliti PFC-teamu i PGD-u, nakon tri godine borbe i razočaranja, i 5 izgubljenih trudnoća, iz 1. pokušaja gore. :Heart: 

Evo... 
Ako sam što zaboravila odgovoriti - pitaj!
I sretno!

----------


## monika2208

drage moje!
Ja sam jučer stigla iz Praga.
Vračene 2 blastice. Beta 27.09.
Svima puno sreće.
pusa

----------


## PinaColada

@monika, drzim fige!
@prag: i tebi drzim fige, a Marijici saljem pusu!

e sada, mozda zurim, ali radi lakseg parcenja vasih psotova, kada se taj proces u Pragu odradi, onda se ceka ta beta, i to je onda to? odnosno, tada saznamo hoce li biti baby ili nece? kako sam nova u svemu ovome, nadam se da cete mi smao ukratko to napisati. hvala  :Wink: 

meni danas 12-i dan kako sma na >Estrofemu, pa popodne idem kod ginek. da provjerim endometrij....nadam se da ce biti velik i sirok i dobar heheh  :Wink:

----------


## prag

PinaColada
ovako to ide...ako si u postupku, npr nađena je donorka, onda 12-ti dan kad javiš debljiinu endometrija javiš klinici, oni ako je zadovoljavajuća ( bar 7 mm ) kažu da počneš pored estofema uzimati utrogestane ( isto idu na recept soc. ginekolog ti daje ) a to je progesteron koji priprema isto maternicu za postupak..on se stavlja vaginalno i obično svima daju 3x2kom. onda za 4-5 dana obično bude transfer. s tim da oni usklađuju donorku i tebe. dakle, tebi mora biti endometrij ok a njoj jajašca spremna za punkciju. na dan punkcije donorke morate biti u pragu i da muž da spermu. oplodi se taj dan u lab i oni ti sutradan jave koliko se oplodilo embrija i kad je transfer ( obično treći ili četvrti dan od oplodnje ). taj dan kad je transfer nije preporučljivo odmah da kreneš na put već sutradan. obično klinika kaže da se beta napravi 17-ti dan od postupka. do tada naravno uzimaš sve lijekove ( ni slučajno preskakati ) ( i da..od dana transfera se počne uzimati i prednizon- kortikosteroid koji pomaže da tvoje tijelo ne odbaci plod ). kad napraviš betu ako je poz trudna si i 7 dana iza toga ideš na 1. uzv. dobro je i ponoviti betu još bar 1x da se vidi da li pravilno dupla. ( ona se mora svako drugi dan poduplati, dakle  ponoviti je za 2 dana  ) ako si trudna lijekove uzimaš do 12-tog tjedna trudnoće a onda se u dogovoru s dr polako prekidaju jer tada već imaš posteljicu i ona preuzima tu ulogu. ako nisi trudna prekidaš lijekove, dobiješ menzes i to je to. 
ako te još nešto zanima pitaj...
pozzz

----------


## mare41

pina, mozda ti i ovaj tekst pomogne (o klinici) http://www.prag-putopis.com/pfcklinika
monika, sretno

----------


## PinaColada

> pina, mozda ti i ovaj tekst pomogne (o klinici) http://www.prag-putopis.com/pfcklinika
> monika, sretno


mare, vec sam nasla i iscitavala to (divna prag me je uputila na link od tebe, hehe)

hvala na informacijama.....javim dalje sta se desava....

p.s. vec sam pocela nocu sanjati neke nocne more o klinici, uh....prerano me trema uhvatila  :Sad:

----------


## biska

Drage cure,

Nakon neuspjelog postupka polako se psihički i logistički počinjemo pripremati za sljedeći.
Prvi smo postupak sami financirali, a s drugim će to već teže ići, pa ćemo pokušati preko HZZO-a.
Znam neke osnovne stvari, obrazac imam (zahvaljujući vama  :Smile:  ), no ono što ne uspijevam iščeprkati su pretrage koje trebam obaviti.
Dakle, kod nas je u pitanju donacija sperme. Treba li MM napraviti friški spermiogram ili nam je dovoljno priložiti nalaze koji su stariji od 6 mjeseci, kojih imamo na bacanje  :Sad: 
Ako nekom nije teško, da samo ukratko rezimira što i kako...

Hvala puno!

----------


## valiana

Žao mi je biska...al evo još jedna neg beta sad mi je javila kolegica..sad sam još nervoznija u iškevinju svoje...uf uf...što se tiče nalaza ne smiju biti stariji od 6mj ni tvoji ni suprugovi...Znači sve što imaš opet iz početka....od krvi briseva spermiograma...naporno je ali moraš biti uporna.

----------


## biska

> Žao mi je biska...al evo još jedna neg beta sad mi je javila kolegica..sad sam još nervoznija u iškevinju svoje...uf uf...što se tiče nalaza ne smiju biti stariji od 6mj ni tvoji ni suprugovi...Znači sve što imaš opet iz početka....od krvi briseva spermiograma...naporno je ali moraš biti uporna.


Valiana, pa mora nam netko osvjetlati obraz u prvoj jesenskoj rundi s jednom poštenom betom!!! Nema sad trtarenja  :Smile: 

Moje pitanje je zapravo glasilo - koje sve pretrage ja trebam obaviti za komisiju? Tko mi određuje koje pretrage trebam napraviti?
Za prvi postupak obavila sam sve što su me tražili iz PFC-a...

----------


## valiana

Pa nadam se da če ova jesen nekome i donijeti sreću!Od nalaza moraš izvaditi briseve,papu,hormone,uzv da ne bi bilo nekih cisti,a suprug spermiogram i naravno urinokulturu oboje da se slučajno ne zavuče neka bakterija..a ostalo još u dogovoru s Mirnom ovo je osnovno što ja uvijek napravim!

----------


## biska

Valiana, ti ideš na donacije jajnih stanica, jel tak?

Ako naleti koja curka ili momče koji su išli u Prag na donaciju sperme preko HZZO-a, please javite mi koje ste sve nalaze slali u HZZO.
Sjećam se da se spominjao i HSG (kopala sam jučer cijelu večer po forumu i nikako da nađem gdje je to popisano)?
I još jedno pitanje - kolike su nam šanse dobiti plaćen IVF ako su mi jajnici prohodni? Nikakve pretpostavljam  :Laughing:

----------


## luc

Biska nikakve si ti sanse za ivf ako je hsg dobar ali ja sam ti od prve ostala trudna iz inseminacije sa samo jednom stanicom. Jos tri tjedna imam do termina :Smile: 
Trebas spolne hormone treci dan,briseve,papu,uzv,hsg i hormonr stitnjace.nalazi nesmiju biti stariji od 6 mj. Muzeve nalaze sta imas,svojim rjecima kratko opises problem,sta trazis i u koju kliniku ides i od specijaliste humane reprodukcije popunjen i potpisan zahtjev. Ako sam nesto zaboravila dopunite me.

----------


## biska

*luc* draga, hvala ti puno! i fige držim do neba i natrag za laki i brzi porod ~~~~~~~~~

Uh, sad sam sretna ko malo dijete jer imam sve osim hsg 3 mjeseca staro  :Smile:

----------


## bmaric

*biska*, treba ti još potvrda o pravnom i psihološkom savjetovanju (svi koji idu na donora moraju to imati). ne znam da li ste muž i ti to već radili...

*luc*, joooooooj, kako je kod tebe to brzo prošlo....

----------


## Angely4you

bok curke moje


dakle, ne znam ni sama od kud da krenem. Nakon što nas je dr.L zeznuo obečavši nam pomoć oko potpisivanja zahtjeva otišla sam na VV kod dr. A. Poslao nas je na genetsko savjetovanje a taj isti genetičar nam je napisao da se preporuča biopsija testisa (suprug ima Klinerfertov sindrom) te nas je time automatski spriječio da dobijemoo odobrenje za liječenje u inozemstvu. Ni sam doktor ne zna zašto je napisao takvo mišljenjee, očito zbog problema u zdravstvu?!
Kako je već 4 nalaz spermiograma isti, azoospermija, doktor A. je rekao da i nema smisla ići na biopsiju ali da je to naša odluka. Kako to ne rade na VV uputio nas je na Sveti Duh što znači  da moram mijenjati i doktora mpo jer me ne mogu voditi u dvije bolnice.
Lagano sam luda od svega, i bez razmišljanja smo se odlučili da idemo o svom trošku, znam da cifra nije mala ali zavlače nas već godinu dana. 

Jedno sam mišljenje dobila i jako ga cijenim, pusa bmaric  :Smile:  ali pitam i vas ostale, kad već idem, da li da pokušam sa insiminacijom ili da idem odmah na ivf? 

očajna


ja; sve super
m; azoospermija, klinerfertov sindrom

----------


## Lana77

Mnogo sam zabrinuta,pa imam jedno pitanje za vas,u 9 nedelji sam trudnoce,a imam neki smedji iscedak,ali bez bolova,pa me interesuje da li je neko imao slican problem,jer se brinem za bebu?

----------


## PinaColada

biska, zao mi je....  drzim fige za sljedeci put!

drage prag, mare i ostale sveznalice, meni gin. rece jucer da mi je endom. fin :Smile:  estrofem upalio.....e sad su mi sa PFC rekli da 10 dana pijem i dalje estrofem i plus utrogestan vaginalete. Help! imate li neki savjet kako ih sto lakse stavit? moram 3x2 dnevno  :Sad:  a tako mi je gadan osjecaj gurati vaginalete  :Sad: (( 

p.s. trebam li uzet bolovanje kad koristim 3x2 vag.???

huh!

----------


## luc

Bmaric da,bas je brzo proslo makar mi se sad ovo pred kraj nekako vuce. Mozda od straha il neznam. Uglavnom jedva cekam da se toga rjesim.

Lana vecinom smo sve imale takve iscjedke,zbog hematoma. Ja sam isla kod doktora,morala sam mirovati i trositi dalje utrogestan. 
Nadam se da nije nista,sretno!

----------


## Lana77

Hvala ti Luc!Nadam se i ja da nije nista i da je moja beba ok,a u ponedeljak idem kod svoga doktor,pa cu videti,a ja jos uvek i koristim utrogestan.

----------


## mare41

angely, pročitaj gore post od luc gdje piše da je zatrudnila iz inseminacije, jesi radila hsg? ako je sve ok-možda probati inseminaciju, al ipak je to vaša odluka, konzultirajte se s doktorima u pragu, oni će reći da je veća uspješnost iz ivf-a, tako da je opet odluka vaša, al raspitajte se svakako kod njih

----------


## Angely4you

> angely, pročitaj gore post od luc gdje piše da je zatrudnila iz inseminacije, jesi radila hsg? ako je sve ok-možda probati inseminaciju, al ipak je to vaša odluka, konzultirajte se s doktorima u pragu, oni će reći da je veća uspješnost iz ivf-a, tako da je opet odluka vaša, al raspitajte se svakako kod njih


Razmišljamo i o tome, raočarala sam se ovdje kod nas. Kud god smo krenuli vrata su nam se zatvorila. Stvarno nemam ni volje ni snage boriti se s njima. Što se tiće nalaza ja imam apsolutno sve, dva puta sam ponavljala jedne te iste pretrage. Radila sam hsg, prohodni su jajovodi, rađen mi je i histeroskopski pregled kavuma zbog operacije, hormone. Doktor koji me je operirao i doktor mpo kod kojeg smo  bili su rekli da bih mogla bez problema ostati trudna. Ja već dvije godine svaka tri mjeseca idem na kontrole, za vrijeme ciklusa, poslije ciklusa, za vrijeme ovulacije i prije ciklusa. Endometrij mi je ok, jajnici su ok. Samnom je sve u redu.

Hvala mare na savjetu, idem se raspitati kod njih.

----------


## Lana77

Drage,moj droktor mi je na ultrazvuku vidio jednu bebu,a ubacena su dva embriona,pa da li je moguce da sad kroz taj smedji iscedak izbacujem taj embrion sto se nije uhvatio?Sutra idem na ultrazvuk,pa se nadam da je sve ok.Hvala vam unapred na odgovoru.

----------


## JelTom

> Evo i mene... Sorry kaj se nisam prije javila - malo sam bila off line nekoliko dana...
> Dakle, pgd - PFC...
> Pretpostavljam da si već našla forumske topic-e o ovoj temi, ali evo link, na njemu su ti ugl sav info http://forum.roda.hr/threads/20277-p...a-dijagnostika 
> Načula sam i ja da se na Rebru "nekaj kuha", što znači - posljedično, da više HZZO neće plaćati PGD vani - ako se može kod nas obaviti. Za sada, još šalju van. Kad sam ja išla (travanj 2011) nisu odobravali, mi smo išli u svom trošku (cca 5000€ postupak).
> Što se tiče samog postupka, moraš ići 2x u Prag - prvi put na konzultacije, da ti izvade krv (i mužu i tebi) i prema nalazima, i nalazima kariograma naprave "filter" za PGD. Onda, kad ti jave da su _sondy_ gotove, možeš u postupak, ovisno o vašem rasporedu i tvom ciklusu, i naravno, dogovoru sa doktoricom. Ali, u principu nema čekanja. Konzultacije koštaju 100€, ali vrijede .
> Ukratko, odgovori na tvoja pitanja:
> *da li je tu moguća samo jedno ili višeplodna trudnoća* - ovisi o tome koliko zametaka vraćate. Ukoliko više od jednog, naravno da postoji mogućnost višeplodne trudnoće. Nama je vraćena samo jedna mrva, jer više nismo niti imali zdravih zametaka (od njih 12 koji su bili na PGD-u). Ako imaš nakon PGD-a više "zdravih" zametaka, u dogovoru sa dr. odlučujete koliko ćete vratiti.
> *Da li se mora kasnije ići na još neke pretrage, biosija kor. resica?* - kasnije pretrage su stvar osobnog izbora. Mi nismo išli, osim što smo išli kod dr. Kosa koji je vrhunski uzv dijagnostičar, da ultrazvučno pratimo stanje stvari. Teoretski, sve što se traži biopsijom k. resica ili amniom, u stvari se traži i PDG analizom, tako da nema smisla ponavljati pretragu. pogotovo ako nema nekakvih posebnih indikacija za to (kad bi se uzv pregledom pokazalo nešto sumnjivo). 
> *Jel postoji mogućnost za oštećenje prilikom PGD- a ? Koliko je sve to sigurno u smilu da je plod zdrav, itd.* - trasfer se u pravilu obavlja 24 sata nakon punkcije zametka i obavljene analize. Dakle, u tom se razdoblju vidi da li se zametak dalje normalno razvija, tj. da li je eventualno došlo do oštećenja prilikom punkcije. Ovdje je naravno važno raditi sa vrhunskim stručnjacima, kako bi mogućnost pogreške bila smanjena na minimum. Zato, ja bi uvijek preporučila PFC i Hinku, a ne se zezala sa našima na REbru, pa makar i u svom trošku. Što se tiče zdravlja ploda, dakle, nakon PGD analize na onu genetičku pogrešku koja je za vas specifična, radi se još jedna analiza kojom se provjeravaju 3 najučestalija kromosomska poremećaja kod ploda  - Downow, Edwardsov.... (i sad se nemrem sjetiti koji je treći). Tako da je vraćeni zametak po tom pitanju 100% zdrav. Pretpostavljam da pitaš u odnosu na zdravlje ono što sam se i ja pitala - kako na razvoj ploda utječe što ima jednu stanicu manje (onu koja je punktirana). ... oni koji podržavaju PGD metodu kažu da u toj fazi razvoja se stanica tako brzo razvija da nema posljedica, oni koji ne podržavaju kažu da to još nije istraženo... Ja ti mogu reći da imam jednu prekrasnu, pametnu, zdravu i naprednu ljepoticu od 20 mjeseci, koju možemo zahvaliti PFC-teamu i PGD-u, nakon tri godine borbe i razočaranja, i 5 izgubljenih trudnoća, iz 1. pokušaja gore.
> ...


Hvala ti na opširnim odgovorima, super!!! 
Na Rebru sa genetičarima ću samo čut šta misle o tome svemu za nas, čekamo taj DNA da se zgotovi i da nakon pet dugih mjeseci napokon imam sve nalaze koje mogu poslat/ ponijet u kliniku.... A te konzultacije i prvi odlazak pretpostavljam da hzzo ne financira? MM ima neki meeting u 10. mj. u Češkoj pa bi išla s njim do PFC da ih čujem i vidim  :Smile:  (i da, nikako kod nas, ako treba dić kredu i platit, a ne da mi se uče na meni i još naprave štetu, a vrijeme ide...)
Ne znam da li da ova opća pitanja i nalaze mailam, pa onda kad obavimo HZZO ako obavimo sve potrebno za financiranje, otić na to vađenje krvi i sve što treba, ili mogu sad sve to obavit kad idemo gore o svom trošku pa nek čeka koji mjesec dok se ne pripremi sve sa HZZO? jel to moguće uopće? Ili samo razgovor a kad krene "proces" onda tek vađenje krvi i ostale pretrage?

Puno ti hvala još jednom! I čestitke na maloj princezici nakon dugih borbi! :Saint:

----------


## valiana

Mi smo sve to obavili na konzultacijama!Izvadili krv i potpisali sve papire kaj njima trebaju.A i to se sve dugo čeka i taman kad ti hzzo odobri tad če i u PFC biti sve gotovo!Sam odmah javi termin za konzultacije jer imaju gužvu pa da ne ispadne da vas nemreju primit!Sretno :Very Happy:

----------


## tika08

Drage moje!
Dugo se nisam javila ali nekako kad ostvariš svoj san i imaš anđela u naručju sve se mijenja.Naše zlato ima već 19.mj.Najprije bih pozdravila sve vas koje će me se možda sjetiti iz 2011.godine kad sam pisala na ovom forumu.mare41,prag,oknp,đurđa76,pretorija šaljem vam veeeliki pozdrav!Mare draga,čestitke na dvije srećice!!!
Eto još samo da sa vama podijelim i naše išćekivanje!11.09.bila sam na FET postupku i čekalica sam bete.Po preporuci dr.betu vadimo TEK 27.09.Tko će to dočekati!!Dojmovi iz Praga još se nisu slegli a u našoj maloj klinici sve je isto.Ljubazno osoblje i nevjerojatna dr.L.
Eto, pozdrav svima i javljam vam, nadam se, dobre vijesti.

----------


## đurđa76

Tika08 želim ti isti ili sličan scenarij kao što se nama desilo,sretno,sigurna sam da ćeš lakše dočekati ovu betu kakva god bila nego prije 19 mj!!!!

----------


## Angely4you

Drage moje

Idem u 10 mjesecu na insiminaciju, o svom trošku ali nema veze. Nemam više volje boriti se s našim zdravstvom.
Sve je dogovoreno, idem probati, možda mi se posreći kao nekima od vas.
Držite palčeve  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

Biska, žao mi je  :Sad:  drž nam se i sretno u planiranju za novi postupak  :Love: 
PinaColada,bravo za dobar endić, a utriće prije stavljanja malo navlaži, lakše će ti biti stavljanje (i nemoj se uplašiti ako slučajno bude malko sukrvice).
tika08, bravo i svu sreću želim da uskoro bude braco il seka  :Love: 
Lana, nadam se da je uzv dobro prošao ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
monika, valiana ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart: 
bmaric  :Kiss: 
pusa i pozz svima!!!!!

----------


## JelTom

> Mi smo sve to obavili na konzultacijama!Izvadili krv i potpisali sve papire kaj njima trebaju.A i to se sve dugo čeka i taman kad ti hzzo odobri tad če i u PFC biti sve gotovo!Sam odmah javi termin za konzultacije jer imaju gužvu pa da ne ispadne da vas nemreju primit!Sretno


Hvala puno na savjetu!!! Čim saznam točan datum zovem ih i dogovaramo

----------


## mare41

tika, saljem puse i drzim fige!

----------


## prag

> biska, zao mi je....  drzim fige za sljedeci put!
> 
> drage prag, mare i ostale sveznalice, meni gin. rece jucer da mi je endom. fin estrofem upalio.....e sad su mi sa PFC rekli da 10 dana pijem i dalje estrofem i plus utrogestan vaginalete. Help! imate li neki savjet kako ih sto lakse stavit? moram 3x2 dnevno  a tako mi je gadan osjecaj gurati vaginalete (( 
> 
> p.s. trebam li uzet bolovanje kad koristim 3x2 vag.???
> 
> huh!


super za fin endometrij!!! to je očigledno bio probni ciklus da vide kako reagiraš na estrofem. dakle, to su ti sad nastavili e. skupa s utrogestanom da imitiraju normalni ciklus. kad to potrošiš dobiti ćeš menzes.  e sad..ako su našli donorku onda će ti klinika odmah reći da li i njoj odgovara da započneš s pripremama tj. od prvog dana menzesa da ponovno nastaviš estrofem i opet počneš pripremati endometrij..ako je donorka nađena planiraš put za cca manje od mjesec dana..
što se tiče utrogestana..ne znam jesu li ti rekli, to nisu klasične vaginalete već okruglice malene koje su predviđene da se uzimaju ili vaginalno ili oralno kako klinika odredi. ako ti je tlaka stavljati vaginalno ( iako je to u postupku više preporučljivo jer valjda dolazi lokalno lijek u sami cerviks) onda možeš piti. istina, manje su nuspojave kad se stavlja vaginalno tj. meni su dosta bile vrtoglavice jer sam ih u ovom postupku kad sam krvarila pila duže vrijeme a vaginalno nisam ništa imala problema.
i mislim da ti ne treba bolovanje jer mislim da nema nikakve potrebe trenutno

pozz svim curama posebno tika08!!!! držim fige!!!!!

----------


## Lana77

Samo da vam se javim.Ja sam izgubila bebu u devetoj nedelji trudnoce  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Inesz

lana77,
žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## pipi73

lana ....jako,jako mi je zao.....grlim te

----------


## luc

Lana zao mi je :Sad:

----------


## prag

Lana jako mi je žao   :Sad:  
drži se draga  :Love:

----------


## bonim

Evo da i ja prijavim bila u pfc, sve bilo ok, u 11 tjednu samo stalo srce,   kiretazu radila prosli tjedan  :Sad: ((  trazim uzroke, ali odgovora nema....

----------


## Inesz

Žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## bonim

Ali i Lana i Prag i ja sve smo imale missed, zar to moze biti genetski, ja sam stopirala prednison nakon prve kutije i estrofem na 2x2 umjesto x3 od 8.tjedna jer mi je dr ovdje rekao da ne trebaju 3.. Ne znam mozda se gubim  :Smile:

----------


## prag

bonim jako mi je žao  :Crying or Very sad: 
ja sam jučer bila na uzv, kontrola nakon svega, sve je se samo očistilo..kaže dr to nitko ne zna što je razlog biokemijskim trudnoćama i pobačajima u ranoj trudnoći..koliko sam ja našla na netu smatraju da je većim djelom krivac abnormalnost ploda a manjim djelom neki drugi razlozi npr štitnjača..meni su i endometrij i ta blastica po riječima dr Mardešića bili super..ali opet nitko ne garantira i nitko ne zna što je pošlo krivo.
ja se tješim ako je neka abnormalnost bila onda bolje da je tako. nemoj sebi prebacivati što si prekinula prednizon i smanjila estrofem, jer ja sam uzimala sve i dok sam krvarila ( bio je vikend i čekala sam betu u pon da izvadim) pa opet je tako završilo.  
mislim da prednizon i estrofem igraju manju ulogu nakon transfera..bitniji je utrogestan/ progesteron. i moj gin ovdje smatra da nema potrebe za puno estofema nakon transfera ali ipak po uputi klinike sam uzimala kako su rekli...

držite se drage moje  :Love:

----------


## sejla

jako tužne vijesti bonim i lana  :Crying or Very sad:  držite nam se nekako, grlim  :Love:

----------


## pretorija

bonim  :Love: 
lana 77  :Love:

----------


## pretorija

tika 08
 da sjecam te se 2011 je bila nasa godina :Very Happy: 
nadam se da ce ti I ova godina biti naklonjena :Yes:

----------


## Ignis

Lana 77 i bonim,držite  se drage naše.Znam da je teško.Užasno mi je žao :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## nina977

Evo da i ovdje javim da je moj 13.postupak (1.u PFC) završio nažalost negativnom betom  :Sad: 
Ostalim čekalicama želim drugaćiji scenarij  :Smile:

----------


## kismet

Lana 77 i bonim, zagrljaj šaljem, znam kako vam je teško, prošla sam to prije tri godine i evo sada naša srećica spava u svom kinderbetu, i vas to čeka, samo vjere i strpljenja...

Nikako da se javim svojim Čehinjama, okupirala me princeza potpuno, još se oporavljam od reza i bolnih kontrakcija (koje dojenje i pospješuje), a na cici smo stalno  :Wink: 
Rodila sam prije 13 dana, odradila, kažu najteži dio, doma hodajući i klečući, na pregledu i amnioskopiji bila 2,5 cm otvorena i poslali su me kući da čekam...dvije noći nespavanja i nepravilnih, bolnih trudova pa me MM nagovorio da u 4 h ujutro krenemo put bolnice i vidimo je li se što pokrenulo...a tamo, iznenađenje - otvorena 5 na 6 cm, vodenjak napukao, doktor ga je "dokrajčio", odlučio da mi ne treba klizma, drip, a niti epiduralna i pravac rađaona, tako da je MM cijelo vrijeme, osim pregleda, bio samnom  :Smile: 
Nakon dva sata otvorena 9 cm, trudovi sve jači, najgori dio mi je bio nekih 20-ak minuta prije izgona kad mi je primalja ipak dodala (što sam naknadno saznala) dozu dripa u glukozu, uh, utrnulo mi je lice od nepravilnog disanja i bolova, derala sam se iz petnih žila  :Grin: 
Izgon super, primalja je bila sjajna, samo sam se na nju i njene upute fokusirala i u pet trudova stigla naša ljepotica...tata je prerezao pupkovinu i odmah smo krenuli na cicu...
Šivanje i epiziotomiju nisam ni osjetila, problem je kad lokalna popusti, ali da se izdržati...

Pusa od nas dvije i sretno svim putnicama, čekalicama i pikalicama!

----------


## sejla

draga kismet, čestitke na princezici  :Zaljubljen:  uživajte nam u maženju i paženju i brzo se oporavite  :Love: 
nina  :Sad:  jako mi je žao  :Love: 
ajmo preostale cure betočekalice, donesite nam lijepe vijesti ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## pretorija

nina977 :Love: zao mije
nadam se da imate smrzlica pa vec mores o njima razmisljat I planirat.

----------


## nina977

> nina977zao mije
> nadam se da imate smrzlica pa vec mores o njima razmisljat I planirat.


Nažalost nemamo :Sad:

----------


## luc

Nina zao mi je!

Kismet cestitke! Vec sam se pitala dal si rodila :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> Nikako da se javim svojim Čehinjama, okupirala me princeza potpuno, još se oporavljam od reza i bolnih kontrakcija (koje dojenje i pospješuje), a na cici smo stalno 
> Rodila sam prije 13 dana, odradila, kažu najteži dio, doma hodajući i klečući, na pregledu i amnioskopiji bila 2,5 cm otvorena i poslali su me kući da čekam...dvije noći nespavanja i nepravilnih, bolnih trudova pa me MM nagovorio da u 4 h ujutro krenemo put bolnice i vidimo je li se što pokrenulo...a tamo, iznenađenje - otvorena 5 na 6 cm, vodenjak napukao, doktor ga je "dokrajčio", odlučio da mi ne treba klizma, drip, a niti epiduralna i pravac rađaona, tako da je MM cijelo vrijeme, osim pregleda, bio samnom 
> Nakon dva sata otvorena 9 cm, trudovi sve jači, najgori dio mi je bio nekih 20-ak minuta prije izgona kad mi je primalja ipak dodala (što sam naknadno saznala) dozu dripa u glukozu, uh, utrnulo mi je lice od nepravilnog disanja i bolova, derala sam se iz petnih žila 
> Izgon super, primalja je bila sjajna, samo sam se na nju i njene upute fokusirala i u pet trudova stigla naša ljepotica...tata je prerezao pupkovinu i odmah smo krenuli na cicu...
> Šivanje i epiziotomiju nisam ni osjetila, problem je kad lokalna popusti, ali da se izdržati...
> 
> Pusa od nas dvije i sretno svim putnicama, čekalicama i pikalicama!


kismet draga... čestitam tebi i tvom dragom na dugo čekanoj princezi  :Klap: 
koliko vidim junački si ti to odradila, svaka čast! 
uživajte i javi nam se ponekad  :Smile:

----------


## JelTom

Lana 77 i Bonim, jako mi je žao!

Danas sam zvala HZZO da ih pitam za Češku, rekli mi da kao prvo oni se ne razumiju u dijagnostiku jer nisu doktori, ok, da mi ginekolog!?!?? treba napisat gdje i zašto me šalje odnosno preporuča PGD i zašto tu kliniku?!?!
+ sve nalaze do sada/ povijest bolesti preminulog djeteta, Zahtjev za financiranje... poslati u Margaretsku i čekati. Molim? Niš nisam skužila, a još sam zvala kao sestrična od njihove kolegice  :Smile: . 
Pliz ako tko ima kakav savjet što se predavanja tih svih papira za financiranje na HZZO tiče i to, zar ne treba genetičar napisat pa onda po tome se složit ginić? I nije mi jasno, da "samo tako" veli doktor ona ide u Prag, da HZZO veli ok, mala ide  :Smile:  Ili HZZO isključivo odlučuje gdje se ide? pa se ja samo mogu nadat i molit Boga... 
Zvala i PFC danas prvi put, Mirna nije tamo trenutno ali me na njenoj sekretarici preusmjerilo na Ivanu, simpatična i pristupačna. Uglavnom, javit će mi jel 21/10. slobodan za konultacije (idemo u Brno taj vikend na neki meeting, pa bi produžili do Praga u PFC), a ja sve papire koje imam, a ima ih puuuuuun kufer  :Wink:  , kopiram i šaljem poštom... 
Jeste prije odlaska išle na tipa gin. pregled + papu ili to za prve konzultacije nije potrebno? (svakako ću pitat Mirnu mailom sve, ali da znam  :Wink:  ) Voljela bi biti što spremnija, ubzat sve i pomoć im da imamo što više toga dok mogu napravit.
Svaki savjet je dobrodošao, puno hvala svim curkama!  :Kiss:

----------


## sejla

JelTom, za početak trebaš s nalazima kod ginekologa-specijaliste za mpo, koji će ti ispuniti zahtjev za upućivanje na liječenje u inozemstvo (formular se skine s neta). Osim toga, hzzo-u predajete kompletnu liječničku dokumentaciju iz koje se vidi dijagnoza (tvoji ginekološki nalazi, mužev spermiogram, podaci o prošloj trudnoći...), vaš vjenčani list i vašu osobnu molbu koju sami sročite (ukratko opišete situaciju i da tražite podmirenje troškova liječenja). To se predaje na Margaretsku. Liječničko povjerenstvo od 3-4 doktora specijalista razmatra slučaj i odlučuje prihvaća li zahtjev ili ne (ili traže nadopunu dokumentacije, još određenu pretragu ili slično).
I u Prag na konzultacije nosite kompletnu liječničku dokumentaciju, kako bi dr-i mogli najbolje prosuditi što i kako.
Ovo je ukratko, ako još bilo što treba ili sam nešto nejasno napisala, pitaj....
sretno u planiranju  :Love:

----------


## PinaColada

Lana 77 i bonim,jakooo mi je zao :Sad:  drzite se!!!!

Sejla, prag, hvala za info :Wink:  pa evo mm se pobrinuo za utrog. vaginalno,inace meni je bas nekako uzas da si ih ubacim :Razz:  srecom procitah na forumu da i mm to moze odraditi hihi  :Smile: 

Danica iz PFC mi rekla jutro i vece vag, a po danu oralno da ih koristim....a onda kad krene ciklus da uzmem cyclo proginovu....do tada ce naci donorku  :Wink: )

Samo grudi mi bujaju i malko me bole, a desava mi se i nakon te dnevne doze vrtoglavica....valjda je to normalno:/

----------


## JelTom

> JelTom, za početak trebaš s nalazima kod ginekologa-specijaliste za mpo, koji će ti ispuniti zahtjev za upućivanje na liječenje u inozemstvo (formular se skine s neta). Osim toga, hzzo-u predajete kompletnu liječničku dokumentaciju iz koje se vidi dijagnoza (tvoji ginekološki nalazi, mužev spermiogram, podaci o prošloj trudnoći...), vaš vjenčani list i vašu osobnu molbu koju sami sročite (ukratko opišete situaciju i da tražite podmirenje troškova liječenja). To se predaje na Margaretsku. Liječničko povjerenstvo od 3-4 doktora specijalista razmatra slučaj i odlučuje prihvaća li zahtjev ili ne (ili traže nadopunu dokumentacije, još određenu pretragu ili slično).
> I u Prag na konzultacije nosite kompletnu liječničku dokumentaciju, kako bi dr-i mogli najbolje prosuditi što i kako.
> Ovo je ukratko, ako još bilo što treba ili sam nešto nejasno napisala, pitaj....
> sretno u planiranju



Hvala draga, ako šta još trebam, vičem. Prag mi dosta pomogla i pojasnila, tak da sam pametnija  :Smile:  hvala.  :Kiss:

----------


## valiana

Pozdrav imam pitanjce jel nekom hzzo ovo ljeto išta odobrio?Ja se spremam slat za ivf-pgd pa me strah da li če više išta odobrit!?Sretno svim curama!

----------


## bmaric

kismet, čestitke na bebici!

----------


## Amari

Cure, što se tice lijecenja u Pragu preko hzzo-a...potreban vam je formular za upucivanje... imate na stranicama hzzo-a, a ispunjava lijecnik (ginekolog)!
Doktor vam mora napisati zašto idete u Prag, zbog toga što hzzo pokriva samo lijecenje koje nije moguce u Hrvatskoj!!! Priložite sve nalaze koje imate, da se vidi u cemu je problem i da li se slaze s onim sto je ginekolog napisao, ako ta vrsta lijecenja koja se trazi nije moguca u RH, odobrava se! 
U pravilu se ceka 2 tjedna!

----------


## sejla

Draga *valiana*, pročitala sam na odbrojavanju za minus na testu  :Sad:  žao mi je, al se svejedno nadam beti....ako ne, bit će skoro  :Love:  dugo se pratimo i sigurna sam da ćeš uz toliko hrabrosti i optimizma doći do svog dugo čekanog i željenog plusića  :Love:  bravo za stav!!!!
*Amari*, u kojoj si ti fazi postupka (sorry ako sam previdjela)? sretno!!!!!

Moram podijelit s vama, noćas sam sanjala da se budim nakon drugog carskog i dojim tandem (ma ne, nije istinita ona-što se babi htilo.... :Laughing:   :Grin: )

----------


## valiana

Sejla hvala ali i beta je negativna tako da evo danas poslala novi zahtjev za hzzo.Sad mi preostaje sam čekanje a do tada krečem u akciju skidanja kila i negativnih misli.Ha ha evo danas krenula na posao i čak se našminkala pa to nisam radila več skoro godinu dana malo fasade i to je to  :Laughing: .Idemo dalje.... :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

valiana, grlim, bit će drugi put!

----------


## prag

> Cure, što se tice lijecenja u Pragu preko hzzo-a...potreban vam je formular za upucivanje... imate na stranicama hzzo-a, a ispunjava lijecnik (ginekolog)!
> Doktor vam mora napisati zašto idete u Prag, zbog toga što hzzo pokriva samo lijecenje koje nije moguce u Hrvatskoj!!! Priložite sve nalaze koje imate, da se vidi u cemu je problem i da li se slaze s onim sto je ginekolog napisao, ako ta vrsta lijecenja koja se trazi nije moguca u RH, odobrava se! 
> U pravilu se ceka 2 tjedna!


amari, sorry moram te ispraviti, već smo više puta pisali o tome, formular ne popunjava obični ginekolog već mpo specijalist koji mora biti ili iz državne klinike ili privatnik koji ima ugovor s hzzo!!! i nije baš pravilo da se čeka 2 tjedna, već od dana kad pošalješ imaju zakonski rok od 60 dana da odgovore..ali ako ti nešto fali pa te naknadno zovu onda se opet računa tek od tog dana kad si poslala dopunu 60 dana tako da se sve skupa zna otegnuti i više od 60 dana. hoću reći nisu baš da im se žuri i ne znam nikoga da mu se odobrilo u roku 2 tjedna..e da jesu bar... :Smile:

----------


## prag

kismet čestitke!!! 


a valiana jako mi je žao! ali borac si ti i vidim po stavu da si se već ustala na noge! bravo  :Love:  ja bih isto išla odmah u novi postupak da mi je zdravlje bolje ali kako stvari stoje bolje da pričekam proljeće...
pusa i drži se

----------


## Amari

Stvarno? Sad sam malo iznenađena, znam da imaju rok od 2 mj, ali rekle su mi curke na poslu da se obicno rjesava za 14 dana, pogotovo ako nazovete administratotricu u Margaretskoj i kazete da vam je hitno! 
Da!!!Znam da gin.u bolnici to piše, ne primarna, nisam napomenula...moja greška!!!
*Sejla*, nism još u postupku, cekam...(Petrova)!!!

----------


## PinaColada

Valiana, drzi se! Drzim fige za iduci put! Cmok  :Kiss:

----------


## valiana

Evo ja jučer poslala zahtjev pa ču vam javit kad dobijem bilo što.Inače sam napisala da nemam mogučnosti napravit tj ponavljat pretrage kao spermiogram amh da si to nemrem priuštit ni financijcki ni vremenski jer za sve to trebam u Zagreb a nemrem više tražit slobodne dane ni niš.Poslala im nalaze starije od 6mj pa ču vidjet.Jer što vrijedi spermiogram kad u Pragu obavezno oni naprave svoj nalaz o0vaj ni ne gledaju! :Cool: Sretno cure i hvala na podršci :Very Happy:

----------


## Cassie

Pozdrav!!! Da vam se javim nakon dugo vremena  :Smile:  u kolovozu je stigla na svijet naša mala djevojčica  :Smile:  začeta u praškom Pronatalu doniranom j.s. Sretni smo jako  :Very Happy:  Želim vam svima uspjeh!

----------


## đurđa76

Cassie čestitam,uživajte
Valiana bojim se da to njih ne dira,ali vidjet ćeš,a što se konkretno spermiograma tiče a i ostalih nalaza mi nismo ništa morali ponavljat u klinici,ne znam,možda se nešta promijenilo,kako god sretno

----------


## bmaric

*valiana*, uvijek šalješ nalaze sa novim zahtjevom? ja sam prošli put samo poslala zahtjev, nalaz bete i kratki dopis i nisu mi više ništa ni tražili, već sam novo rješenje dobila u roku od 20 dana. 
po novi zahtjev idem tek 07.10. - odužilo se malo sa godišnjim, pa kongresi, sada ovaj štrajk...

*Cassie*, čestitke!

----------


## Bluebella

> Pozdrav!!! Da vam se javim nakon dugo vremena  u kolovozu je stigla na svijet naša mala djevojčica  začeta u praškom Pronatalu doniranom j.s. Sretni smo jako  Želim vam svima uspjeh!


Čestitam draga na curici  :Klap:

----------


## mare41

cassie, cestitam!

----------


## ariadne

Kismet, Cassie, cestitam! Ostalim devojkama zelim puno srece u postupku!
Drage moje, imam pitanje za Vas: Kako se koristi cikla u pripremi za FET? (Mislim,koliko cikle treba pojesti na dan, i kada se konzumira: od pocetka ciklusa do transfera, ili i posle transfera?) Unapred hvala!

----------


## prag

cassie čestitam!!!!

ariadne cikla, ananas i pivo pomažu u jačanju endometrija jer dižu estrogen. ja sam ciklu uzimala npr 1 čašu dnevno, u Dm sam uzimala od Biotte. čula sam da ima i Encian. mada pretpostavljam da isto vrijedi i za svježu ciklu.
isto sam jela po pola ananasa dnevno. ovo govorim iz svog iskustva, nema ti tu neke mjere i recepta....i uzimala sam od početka ciklusa do transfera da nabildan endometrij, ako je postignuta zadovoljavajuća debljina poslije transfera estrogen nije toliko bitan koliko progesteron. 
koliko znam progesterona nema u prirodi tj namirnicama,biljkama te je jedini način unosa preko lijeka utrogestana a sve mi uzimamo max dozu 3x2

----------


## tika08

Drage moje.Rezultat bete:816.3!!!!! :Very Happy: Jupiiiiii!!!Još sam pod dojmom!

----------


## đurđa76

Tika08 super,čestitam

----------


## mare41

bravo, tika, čestitke!

----------


## prag

bravo tika!!!!!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## ariadne

Tika, cestitam!
Prag, hvala na odgovoru, nasla sam na pijaci prelepu, mladu ciklu, napravicu svez sok sa sokovnikom, i konzumirati do transfera...
Ali, drage moje, opet imam pitanje: Da li je neka od Vas u PFC trazila EmbryoGen kod FET?

----------


## marijakr

Ej! Rodila sam danas Emu,ista seka. 3950 i 50 duga.
Pozdrav od nas!

----------


## sejla

Razveselile me lijepe vijesti  :Smile: 
*tika*, čestitke na beti, stiže pojačanje  :Very Happy: 
*marija-luc*, čestitke na rođenju kćerkice, naše imenjakinje  :Smile:  uživajte u svakom trenutku  :Zaljubljen:  
*Cassie*  :Kiss:  (jedva čekam vidjeti vas uživo)

----------


## bmaric

*luc*, čestitam!!!!!!!!

----------


## monika2208

drage moje
17 dpt moja beta iznosi 3862

----------


## valiana

Čestitam od srca i sretno do kraja :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

monika, predivno, čestitam!!!!!!!
maruija, čestitam, dje cure, ko i ja :Smile: , prekrasno

----------


## đurđa76

Monika super beta,čestitam
Marija-Luc bravo za Emu,prava cura,velika,čestitam i uživajte

----------


## tikica_69

> Ali, drage moje, opet imam pitanje: Da li je neka od Vas u PFC trazila EmbryoGen kod FET?


Svima vraćaju embrije zajedno sa EmbryoGen-om. Pitala sam baš neki dan u PFC jer me zanimalo.
Drago mi je da ovdje vidim izuzetno puno novih trudnica i svima vam čestitam i želim lijepe, dosadne i školske trudnoće  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## sejla

monika, da i ovdje poskočim  :Very Happy:  sretno draga do kraja  :Heart: 

mogu pitati što je embryogen?  :Embarassed:

----------


## sara69

Cassie,čestitam na curici!
Marijakr,čestitke na rođenju male Eme
Bravo,monika i tika na pozitivnim betama.

----------


## mare41

evo mene s linkom http://www.pragueivf.com/sr/metode-lijecenja/embryogen/
a i mi smo tu pri dnu (putopis) http://www.pragueivf.com/sr/o-nama/boravak-u-pragu/

----------


## ariadne

Cini mi se, prema slici na sajtu, da je EmbryoGen tecnost...
Moja prijateljica je trazila i dobila objasnjenje iz PFC da je "EmbryoGen medij za kultivaciju embrija koji potpomaže komunikaciju izmedju embrija i majke. Normalno se koristi za kultivaciju tokom prva tri dana razvoja embriona, a zatim se zajedno sa embrionima prenosi u matericu." Ali: Kod FET oni mogu dodati EmbryoGen pre transfera i zajedno preneti u matericu. I u tom slucaju cena je 150 eur. (Izgleda, da kod svjezeg ET se ne naplacuje, a kod FET se posebno naplacuje.)
Pa sad trazim zenu, koja je imala pozitivno iskustvo sa EmbryoGenom kod FET-a...

----------


## ariadne

Marija, cestitam na rodenju kcerkice!
Monika, cestitam, lepa beta!

----------


## sejla

mare i ariadne, hvala, volim se informirati i pamtiti  :Wink: 
mare, kako su curke? danas vam prvo tromjesečje, divno  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## mare41

Proletjela su nam tri mjeseca, slatke su i gugutave, a ema je već prava cura

----------


## makajica

pozdrav curke !
 evo da se nadovezem na Ariadne ... I mene zanimaju iskustva sa embriogenom...? I da li je to stvarno za sve ? (ja sam za donaciju js ) 
Također, molila bih pomoć sa *Decaeptilom* , da li se je netko pikao sa Decapeptilom ? I da li se mora ikati uvijek u isto vrijeme I da li ima veze ako se piknem navečer ?? 

Unapried hvala na savjetima !  :Wink:

----------


## sejla

makajice, koje su ti objašnjenje dali, zašto ti treba Decapeptyl?  :Confused:  kako idu pripreme? sretnoooo draga  :Kiss:

----------


## ariadne

Makajica, ja sam se pikala kod dr Sonje (isto za donaciju js) sa Diphereline 0,1mg, i dr Sonja je naglasila, da trebam svaki dan u isto vreme. Ali nije nista rekla, da li se moze uvece. Inace Diphereline 0,1mg i Decapeptyl 0,1mg i Gonapeptyl 0,1mg sadrze isti hormon u istim kolicinama. Pa ako imas Decapeptyl 0,1mg, sigurno trebas da se pikas u isto vreme, ali ne znam, da li mozes i uvece, ja bih predlozila da pitas koordinatorku. Inace, kada sam radila ivf u Madarskoj, dr mi je rekao, da je najbolje pikati se u prepodnevnim satima, ili bar pre 14sati... Sretno!  :Smile:

----------


## lulu79

Pozdrav!!!!! Interesuje me da li je netko od vas u stimulaciji koristio cetrotide, ja naime uvodim od sutra i cetrotide a Mirnu sam zaboravila pitati da li ujutro ili navece da se pikam, pa da je nemaltretiram pozivom po tisuciti put,.... Hvala!

----------


## Bluebella

> Pozdrav!!!!! Interesuje me da li je netko od vas u stimulaciji koristio cetrotide, ja naime uvodim od sutra i cetrotide a Mirnu sam zaboravila pitati da li ujutro ili navece da se pikam, pa da je nemaltretiram pozivom po tisuciti put,.... Hvala!


ja sam koristila Cetrotide, pikala sam se ujutro nakon pikanja sa Gonalom.

----------


## lulu79

> ja sam koristila Cetrotide, pikala sam se ujutro nakon pikanja sa Gonalom.


Hvala Bluebella tako cu onda i ja!!!!!

----------


## Bluebella

> Hvala Bluebella tako cu onda i ja!!!!!


Sretno  :Wink:

----------


## lulu79

Hvala do neba,....

----------


## makajica

hvala Ariadne !
Sejla draga, nisam ti dobila nikakvo objašnjenje niti mi je odgovorila na pitanje da le se može navečer... al bez obzira , moram tako zbog posla , jedino  tako mogu u isto vrijeme I smreno to obaviti ...
inače evo polako brojimo dane već do Praga (13.10.) pa uzbuđenje polako raste  :Wink:  za sad je sve ok  :Wink: 

Pusa svima

----------


## sejla

> hvala Ariadne !
> Sejla draga, nisam ti dobila nikakvo objašnjenje niti mi je odgovorila na pitanje da le se može navečer... al bez obzira , moram tako zbog posla , jedino  tako mogu u isto vrijeme I smreno to obaviti ...
> inače evo polako brojimo dane već do Praga (13.10.) pa uzbuđenje polako raste  za sad je sve ok 
> 
> Pusa svima


Ok, stvarno mi je to čudno jer za našu dijagnozu nije potreban, pa zato pitam....
Navijam i veselim se tvom odlasku i želim isti scenarij  :Very Happy:   :Love:

----------


## makajica

Hvala Sejla  :Wink:   javim se svakako  :Smile:

----------


## florjan

Pozdrav

Evo samo da se javimo sa dojmovima
Vratili se u petak iz PFC-a, sve super dojmovi odlični, dr. Lazarovska također, sve lijepo objasnili pokazali, sada pokušavamo zaboraviti na sve 3 tjedna pa napraviti test.
Samo malo pitanjce, da li ima neki rok za predati zahtjev  za povrat novca za put?

Pozdrav svima

----------


## valiana

Sretno vam čekanje i naravno želim da nam objavite veliku betu :Very Happy: .Najbolje je poslat do 1. u mj.jer tad ti sjeda taj mjesec jer oni do 20.u mjesecu  isplačuju.Ja sam poslala do 1. i isplatili su mi iduči mjesec jer nije bilo love u zdravstvu tak da če se sad malo duže čekat. :Smile:

----------


## maku

Evo da i ja javim da nam je susret s Pragom i PFC-om donio puno pozitivnih iskustava, ali je rezultat nažalost negativan. Na svu sreću imamo još 8 zaleđenih embrija i za 3 mjeseea idemo ponovo tamo. Florjan, meni je čekanje bilo najgore. Sretno vama i svima ostalima!

----------


## mare41

florjan sretno, joj, nemojte čekati 3 tjedna, i za 14 dana se može vadit beta
maku, bit će drugi put!

----------


## florjan

Ma izgurati će mo nekako to čekanje 14 dana sigurno, a za ovaj treći tjedan tko zna, niš ne garantiramo  :Laughing: 

Jer se beta vadi u domu zdravlja ili treba ići u bolničke laboratorije?

Pozdrav

----------


## maku

pitala sam sestru od svoje ginekologice di ici, poslala me privatno.

----------


## valiana

Evo mene s pitanjem...nakon estrofema, utrogestana,decortina kaj sam pila poslije postupka po tijelu sam primjetila ispod pazuha i na bedrima podljeve onako kao da sam se lupila.A znam da nisam sigurno...niš ne boli sam su kao masnice s piknjicama pa me zanima jel još tko tako nešto primjetio?

----------


## anđeo sa neba

evo mene nakon 100 godina! Padnem, dignem se i tako stalno! Čestitke svim dragim curama (i dečkima) na prinovama! Onima koji se bore i dalje šaljem puno virtualnih zagrljaja.
Sada trebam vašu pomoć. Stala sam, odmorila i ostala bez novaca... Moram u Prag a ne znam kako doći do njega. HZZO-kako ide s njima? Da se javim prije toga u neku našu bolnicu i koju? Do sada sam bila u Vuk Vrhovcu ali želim ispočetka i drugu kliniku? Dajte koji savjet, odakle da krenem, gdje da se prije javim??!!!???
Ovih dana mi je jako teško jer je još jedna godina prošla od svih gluposti koje su mi se događala, ali stvarno mislim da je vrijeme za dalje!

----------


## Sela

Cestitke novim mamama (Marijakr pusa velika) i novim trudnicama!Stara se Cehinja zazelila kafenisanja sa novima,jel ima zainteresiranih za upoznavanje i zblizavanje jedno popodne?

----------


## Bluebella

> Stara se Cehinja zazelila kafenisanja sa novima,jel ima zainteresiranih za upoznavanje i zblizavanje jedno popodne?


kad su kava i druženje u pitanju ova trudnica sa viškom slobodnog vremena je uvijek za  :Smile:

----------


## monika2208

drage moje
da vam javim ishod moje trudnoće koji je krenuo po zlu.
17dpt beta 3862,18dpt prokrvarila ali je krvarenje stalo kroz 5 sati pa sam mislila da je bar jedno ostalo al se ustanovilo da ipak nije po nalazu bete 20dpt 813 i danas 22dpt 323.
Čula sam se s dr.A. koji je rekao da prekinem terapiju. i da bi trebala dobiti m. kroz tjedan dana ako ne da će trebati kiretaža pošto se na uzv vidjela točkica od 1,5 mm ali on misli da ću dobiti(iskreno se nadam)
rekao je nek se odmorim 2 mjeseca i u 12 ili 1 mjesecu po smrzliće.
ne predajem se idem do kraja.
kaže mm pa bar ćemo opet u prag i to dok je prekriven snijegom
puno sreće želim svima

----------


## Sela

Lijepo,volim piti kavu sa trudnicama,ako bude vise zainteresiranih,prijeci cemo na pp da ne uzurpiramo temu. :Smile:

----------


## nina977

> Cestitke novim mamama (Marijakr pusa velika) i novim trudnicama!Stara se Cehinja zazelila kafenisanja sa novima,jel ima zainteresiranih za upoznavanje i zblizavanje jedno popodne?


I ja bi vas voljela sve upoznati....

----------


## PinaColada

drage moje, meni se ovo nesto bas oduzilo, naime po prvi puta idem za PFC i u toku su pripreme i mailanje sa klinikom u Pragu....nakon estrofema i utrogestana (probno, da se vidi moze li se endic povecati, hB, bilo je ok, zadovoljavajuce), sada su mi rekli da pijem cyclo proginovu....iskreno sam mislila da ce mi onda javiti datum kad trebam biti tamo , medjutim rekose jos puna 2 mjeseca, pa tek pocetkom decembra za Prag....

Nakon Cyclo prog, trebam uzimati neke kontracep. (npr. Yaz, Yasmin, Microgynon), zatim  injekcije Dipherelina 0,1, te onda Estrofem tablete od 2 mg 3x1......

ugh, da li je to standardna procedura, mozete li mi reci nesto vise o ovim tabletama, injekcijama.....najgore su mi nuspojave, od debljanja, puhanja, mantanja pa nadalje....molim info  :Sad:

----------


## tikica_69

Prijavljujem negativnu betu nakon vraćanja mojih pingvina - morulica i da, pravilo je da svima daju Embryo Gen, netko je pitao.
Kiss svima  :Kiss:

----------


## mare41

tiksic, hug

----------


## valiana

Tikice žao mi je, ali nije istina da svima rade s Embrio genom jel ja sam bila u 9mj i nisu mi s njim radili!I tek kad sam pitala Mirnu rekla je da čemo u 12.mj pokušati s njim!

----------


## tikica_69

Nakon transfera, muž i ja sjedili s doktoricom u ordinaciji i pričali i ja je pitala i rekla mi je da sada bez iznimke to rade. E sad, il ona laže il ja lažem  :Smile:

----------


## valiana

Nemam pojma možda zato kaj ste vi pitali a ja nisam ni znala do sad za to :Smile: .I tad sam pitala i rečeno mi je da čemo sad s time pokušati...pitala ja jel ste i meni radili s njim odgovor je bio ne!Eto nije bitno sam neka nama uspije nek rade s čim god hoće  :Very Happy:

----------


## tiki_a

tikica žao mi je  :Sad:

----------


## sejla

maku, monika, tikica69....grlim hrabrice naše.... :Love:  opet tužne vijesti  :Sad: 
florjan, sretno
pipi i kismet, kako curke?
svima  :Kiss:

----------


## Mury

> Prijavljujem negativnu betu nakon vraćanja mojih pingvina - morulica i da, pravilo je da svima daju Embryo Gen, netko je pitao.
> Kiss svima


A joj draga, užasno mi je žao  :Sad: ...nemam pametnih riječi  :Love:

----------


## pretorija

tika 69 :Love:

----------


## gagana

pozz svim curkama.....
imam 35,mm37...on azzospermia,kod mene sve ok....odlučili smo se ići za Prag...
Zanima me dali se potrebni nalazi koji se trebaju pripremiti za Prag mogu izvaditi SVI preko HZZO-a,ili je možda ipak ipak bolje preko privatnih klinika....znam da je skuplje i sve kod privatnih,ali preko ovih opret se čela puuuuunooo više....Kakva su Vaša iskustva....
Dajte mi malo inf.ipak je meni prvi step....koji je prvi korak stim da smo tek sad kliknuli i pokrenuli se za Prag.....
Šta nam je sad raditi ?? Hvala Vam  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

gagana, evo malo materijala za čitanje http://www.neplodnost.com.hr/klinike...polnih-stanica
neko drugi će ti opširnije opisati šta su sve obavljali

----------


## sejla

gagana, dobro nam došla!
Po meni je prvi korak odlazak s dosadašnjim nalazima (tvojim i suprugovim) kod nekog ginekokologa specijaliste za mpo (bilo privatno, bilo u neku od bolnica, to je više osobna odluka). Paralelno se možete mailom čuti s praškim klinikama (također pošaljete skenirane nalaze i ukratko opišete situaciju), i odlučiti čiji vam uvjeti najbolje odgovaraju. Što se tiče uspjeha, sve su vrhunske  :Smile: 
Štogod te još zanima, pitaj  :Smile:

----------


## gagana

hvala Mare41 bacam se na čitanje  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

anđeo sa neba, i tebi isto savjetujem, odite kod nekog gin spec mpo s dosadašnjim nalazima, pa vidite može li vam ispuniti zahtjev za upučivanje na liječenje u inozemstvo. Isto pitaj štogod te još konkretno zanima, bilo ovdje bilo pp.

----------


## gagana

> gagana, dobro nam došla!
> Po meni je prvi korak odlazak s dosadašnjim nalazima (tvojim i suprugovim) kod nekog ginekokologa specijaliste za mpo (bilo privatno, bilo u neku od bolnica, to je više osobna odluka). Paralelno se možete mailom čuti s praškim klinikama (također pošaljete skenirane nalaze i ukratko opišete situaciju), i odlučiti čiji vam uvjeti najbolje odgovaraju. Što se tiče uspjeha, sve su vrhunske 
> Štogod te još zanima, pitaj


sejla hvala Ti :Smile: 
Za mene je sad sve to ajme majko ....strah me ! 
Odlučila sam se ići u Split u polikliniku Cito sa nalazima koje već imam,a oni su koliko mi je poznato već imali slučajeve za Prag .....sad smo se tek nažalost odlučili za Prag(godine idu  :Sad:  )

----------


## sejla

> sejla hvala Ti
> Za mene je sad sve to ajme majko ....strah me ! 
> Odlučila sam se ići u Split u polikliniku Cito sa nalazima koje već imam,a oni su koliko mi je poznato već imali slučajeve za Prag .....sad smo se tek nažalost odlučili za Prag(godine idu  )


Ma nema problema draga  :Smile:  Razumijem te u potpunosti, naravno da je najteže početi i sve djeluje tako nestvarno....U svakom slučaju, toplo preporučam i odlazak na konzultacije u Prag! Kada vidite kliniku i kada porazgovarate s dr o svemu, sve vam postane puno jasnije i bliže! Tada nam je to doista neizmjerno značilo i puno smo mirniji čekali zahvat.

----------


## ariadne

Maku, Monika, Tikica, zao mi je, grlim Vas! :Love: 
Ja sam dobila objasnjenje, da se kod svjezeg ET embrioni se svaki put stave u EmbryoGen. Ali kod FET moramo traziti posebno EmbryoGen, i tada ga naplacuju 150 eur. Znaci, ako dr Sonja kaze, da se EmbryoGen daje svakome, sigurno misli na svjezi ET...

----------


## mammasita

Bog svima,nova sam ovdje. Nedavno sam saznala da mi suprug ima azoospermiju i trebao bi uskoro na punkciju testisa. U nadi da će sve biti ok nakon punkcije,već se lagano raspitujem za IVF u Pragu pa sam prepuna pitanje-nemojte mi zamjeriti. Zanima me koliko ću u konačnici potrošiti za jedan postupak u klinici,koje se pretrage mogu napraviti u HR i koliko dugo treba ostati u Pragu. Negdje sam pročitala da se čak može dobiti povrat novca za put,je li to istina? Hvala najljepša

----------


## bmaric

gagana, dobro došla na ovaj forum. mi smo u istoj situaciji kao vi, ali smo već korak dalje - odradili do sada dva neuspjela postupka.
planirate li ići na postupak na teret HZZO-a ili ste mislili o svom trošku?

----------


## mammasita

Otišla bih u Prag na teret HZZO-a,koja je procedura?
Hvala

----------


## tikica_69

E cure, s obzirom da sam u 44. a da naš Zakon o med.oplodnji kaže u čl. 10, točka 4 da "pravo na medicinski pomognutu oplodnju na teret Hrvatskog zavoda za zdravstveno osiguranje ima žena u pravilu do navršene 42. godine života i da liječnik koji provodi postupak medicinski pomognute oplodnje, iz osobito opravdanih zdravstvenih razloga može omogućiti pravo na medicinski pomognutu oplodnju i ženi nakon navršene 42. godine života", ima li smisla uopće predavati opet Zahtjev za lječenjem u inozemstvu na HZZO?
Što mislite, da li bi moja trudnoća u 43. bila osobito opravdani razlog da mi to ipak odobre? Onako, baš me zanima vaše mišljenje...

----------


## sejla

mammasita, ukratko potrebno vam je:

zahtjev za upućivanje na liječenje u inozemstvo (ispunjava gin spec mpo)
tvoji gin nalazi (uzv maternice, sp. hormoni, hsg)
muževi nalazi (spermiogram)
vjenčani list (ili potvrda o vanbračnoj zajednici)

vaša osobna molba (ukratko objasnite vašu situaciju i da tražite razmatranje mogućnosti liječenja o trošku hzzo-a)
Nalazi bi trebali biti friški (unutar 6mj). Kada sve prikupite, šaljete na hzzo, Margaretska 3. Rješenje se čeka oko 2mj.
Ako još kako mogu pomoći, pitaj  :Smile:  Piši i na pdf azoo statistika.
 :Love:

----------


## mammasita

Sejla,hvala ti. Čitam razne forume i ludim. Još uvijek čekamo nalaze da bi vidjeli o kojem se tipu azoospermije radi.

----------


## u dobru i zlu

mamasita  :Smile:  dođi nam na temu azoostatistika...
ako mislite u Prag na AID mislim da morate imati nalaz i od punkcije i od biopsije..možda da pitaš Rominku..ona vjerojatno zna..
a zašto već razmišljaš o tome? jel tm radio mikrodelecije y kromosoma, analizu kariotipa?
dođi nam tamo na temu....  :Smile:

----------


## PinaColada

drage moje, "iskusne prazanke", molila bih za info, premda sam i ja u prvim koracima ka Pragu i donaciji j.s., pa sam nakon kontakta sa PFC, pocela sa pripremama.....sada sam na CP, a onda moram uzeti microgynon, zatim diphereline injekcije,pa estrofem....imate li iskustva s ovim injekijama? da li ih mozete same sebi davati ? pls help....vec me hvata panika, premda u 12 mjesecu, ukoliko sve bude po planu,  idem za PFC....h v a l a

----------


## valiana

Bok evo mene opet danas dobila nalaz krvne slike koji mi baš nije super.Piše biokemija serum Urati 375 a max je 337 AST 40 A MAX JE 30 ALT 44 a max 36 i sedimentacija mi je 53.Eto malo sam sad zbunjena u srijedu idem dr sam pršli put kad sam vadila krvnu slku sve je bilo ok a sad nakon ovih terapija tabletama sve se pošeremetilo pa me zanima kakva je sitaucija kod vas!?Hvala

----------


## mare41

Pina, možeš se sama pikati, samo nek ti neko pokaže
valiana, sedimentacija govori za neku upalu, vidjet ćeš s dkotorom, a ne može to biti od terapije

----------


## medeni

Dragi moji, samo se kratko javljam, dugo nisam pisala ali vas pratim.Svima želim svu sreću ovog svijeta!

----------


## sejla

PinaColada, samopikanje nije tako strašno kako se čini  :Love:  brzo će 12.mj, samo hrabro!
valiana, ozdravi nam čim prije  :Love: 

Ja krećem od sutra raditi....dobro, za početak dva puta tjedno po tri sata (vrtić), nadam se da će malecka to dobro podnijeti (makar vjerojatno ja teže nego ona, hehe)....dosad je znala biti odvojena od mene po sat-dva i nije bilo frke....naravno, po mom povratku navala na ciku i sve super  :Smile:

----------


## makajica

Draga Sejla, sretno na poslu i da vam ta promjena  ne padne teško ( ni mami ni curki  :Smile: ) 

PinaColada, nisam baš skroz u toku,  i mi smo za donaciju js , ali vidim da nam je protokol malo drugačiji, koja ti je dijagnoza ? 
Ako mogu ikako pomoći , samo reci ... 
Ja upravo završila sa Decapeptylom,nije strašno  al ja nisam imala baš hrabrosti sama se pikati, al imam sreću frendica je medicinska sestra pa je imala brigu skupa samnom oko injekcija ...
tako da nisam morala zapravo sama..

P s ako netko ima u planu Prag sljedeći tjedan... bit će mi drago da se sretnemo tamo ...!  :Wink: 
pusa svima

----------


## 1977

Cure pitanje, da li u obje klinike u Pragu mogu dobiti opću anesteziju na punkciji? 
I koje su to klinike u Hrvatskoj gdje vas šalju na preglede ako idete na protokole u Prag?

----------


## Inesz

1977
opća anastezija se daje kod punkcije, to nije nikakav problem. 

cure rade potrebne pretrage u bilo kojoj bolnici koja im odgovara.

 :Smile:  je li se ti to spremaš za postupak u Pragu?

----------


## bmaric

*mammasita*, evo još da našu sejlicu (  :Kiss:  ) nadodam: treba vam još i potvrda o pravnom i psihološkom savjetovanju (to moramo imati svi koji idemo na bilo kakvu donaciju).

----------


## valiana

Cure pitanje jel neka od vas slala na hhzo zahtjeve za Prag u natrag 1mj?Zanima me jer ja sam zvala i rečeno mi je da čekam rješenje na kučnu adresu nekako mi je to brzo pa mke strah da me nisu odbili?

----------


## bmaric

valiana, kad sam ja slala zadnji put, sve ukupno od dana kada sam ja poslala poštom do kad sam dobila novo rješenje u ruke prošlo je 20 dana. ne brini oko toga. njima najbrže idu ova obnovljena rješenja.

----------


## Ignis

Evo vratila se sa FETa.
Pravno i psihološko savjetovanje ne treba, ja ga nisam imala i nitko ni nije pravio nikakav problem.
jedno pitanje,negdje sam ranije čitala  ali sada ne mogu naći :da li možda netko zna šifru za bolovanje kod IVfa?
Pozdrav i sretno svima.

----------


## valiana

Meni je dr uvijek pisao N97 ! Sretnooo :Smile:

----------


## bmaric

Ignis, držim fige za betu!
Što se tiče pravnog i psihološkog savjetovanja koliko je meni poznato treba kada se prvi put šalje zahtjev za bilo koji tip donacije. Tako piše i u zakonu o potpomognutoj.
mammasita, najbolje nazovi hzzo i pitaj njih. ne bi da ti nešto pogrešno govorim.

----------


## florjan

Zakon je promijenjen tako da je pravno i psihološko savjetovanje ostalo samo za postupke donacije, i traže ga u bolnicama kod MPO specijalista za pokriće, a HZZO izdaje rješenja bez njih

----------


## bmaric

*florjan*, kad je test/beta?

----------


## florjan

Danas je dva tjedna ali stripiti će mo se do sljedećeg tjedna pa onda vaditi  :Smile:

----------


## bmaric

*florjan*  :fige:  , nek bude isti scenarij kao kod naše luc, kojoj je iz prve upalio AID.

----------


## florjan

Hvala hvala  :Bye:

----------


## PinaColada

> Draga Sejla, sretno na poslu i da vam ta promjena  ne padne teško ( ni mami ni curki ) 
> 
> PinaColada, nisam baš skroz u toku,  i mi smo za donaciju js , ali vidim da nam je protokol malo drugačiji, koja ti je dijagnoza ? 
> Ako mogu ikako pomoći , samo reci ... 
> Ja upravo završila sa Decapeptylom,nije strašno  al ja nisam imala baš hrabrosti sama se pikati, al imam sreću frendica je medicinska sestra pa je imala brigu skupa samnom oko injekcija ...
> tako da nisam morala zapravo sama..
> 
> P s ako netko ima u planu Prag sljedeći tjedan... bit će mi drago da se sretnemo tamo ...! 
> pusa svima


poprilicno sam nova na forumu, pa ako mognes poslalji mi PP mozemo detaljnije razmjeniti info....a inace, prvi nam je puta, dijagnoza rana menopauza, mm ok, pila sma probno estrofen, pa utrogestan, sada sam na CP, zatim trebam microgynon, pa diepherline injekcije, i jso estofema i onda u 12 mj u PFC.....

kod tebe??

----------


## sejla

bmaric hvala na dopuni, zaboravih napisati, pravno i psihološko savjetovanje je potrebno samo za donacije  :Kiss: 
florjan, svaka čast na strpljenju, (kolko čekate beta nebude stala na papir  :Laughing: ) sretno!!!! 
Ignis, također sretno!!!!!
1977, presladak avatar, sjećam te se s teme mpo trudnoća prije svega  :Smile: 
makajice  :Kiss: 

Naše odvajanje dobro prošlo, navikla je na baku i dedu pa nije bio problem, a i tako je jela dohranu da sam bila šokirana! Naravno, kad sam došla odmah veselje i nakon toga cendr za cikom jer sam ju podsjetila, hehe.
I da, konačno mi je tsh došao u normalu, s 0.004 od prošlog puta sad je idealnih 1.7! (čak bih mogla i u postupak, zezala sam muža da ak britanski par već planira a rodila je u 7mj, mi kasnimo  :Laughing: )

----------


## 1977

Ha ha, naravno a još mi nije došao ni ciklus nakon FET-a...
Dečko hoće društvo za svađu po kući  :Wink:

----------


## tika08

Drage moje.Mi smo jučer saznali da nosim blizance!!! :Smile: Eto ti iznenađenja i društva za našeg mališana.Naša mala klinika podarila  nam je veeeeeliku sreću i neopisivu radost!!Želim vam svima koje se borite za svoje anđele da doživite ovaj neopisivi osjećaj.Pozdrav od nas!!!

----------


## mare41

tika, bit će vam veselo :Smile: , čestitam!

----------


## bubekica

> Drage moje.Mi smo jučer saznali da nosim blizance!!!Eto ti iznenađenja i društva za našeg mališana.Naša mala klinika podarila  nam je veeeeeliku sreću i neopisivu radost!!Želim vam svima koje se borite za svoje anđele da doživite ovaj neopisivi osjećaj.Pozdrav od nas!!!


divno! cestitam!

----------


## Ignis

Draga Tika, čestitke  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Ajme koja sreća, bravooo!!

----------


## Shadow2

Cestitke Tika!
Cure trebala bi pomoc, danas sam dobila protokol za donaciju jajnih stanica,dijagnoza preuranjena menopauza.
Pise mi da od prve menstruacije u 11-om mjesecu krenem s kontracepcijom,jednu tbl. bez pauze do 02.01( ivf bi imali u prvom mjesecu)
Jel to znaci da uopce ne pravim pauzu,kad popijem mjesecnu dozu kontracepcije,nego da odmah krenem s sljedecom dozom? 
Nadalje..
Ocekuje se da bi dobila menstruaciju oko cca 6-og
I tada 1. Dan moram krenut s injekcijama Diphereline 0.1 mg s.c7xdana
2. Dan krenut s tbl Estrofema 2 mg tbl3x1, bez prestanka do dolaska u Prag i kasnije minimalno do testa trudnoce.
I od dana aspiracije stanica kod donatorke,poceti s utrogestanom3x2 cps vaginalno.
Da li je netko imao takav protokol? 
Vidim da Pina Colada ima istu dijagnozu kao ja, a drugaciji protokol?
Sta je to microgynon,i zasto to uzima/as? 
Sta je Cp? I zasto se to uzima ? 
Da li je pozeljno napravit probni ciklus s estofemom i ostalim? 
Da li se uopce moze napravit probni ciklus pod kontracepcijom?
E da,morala bi napravit neke imunoloske pretrage...da li se to moze obavljat istodobno s probnim ciklusom? 
Koliko vremena treba da svi nalazi od imunoloskih pretraga budu gotovi? A od imunoloskih pretraga moram obavit one standardne...trombofilija.i ostale...ali sad nemam popis uz sebe.
Unaprijed hvala na odgovorima!

----------


## makajica

Tika iskrene čestitke  :Wink: 

Shadow2 i ja imam isti takav protokol i radi po njemu točno kako ti piše i bez pauze sa kontarcepcijom. 
Koliko sam shvatila microgynom ide za sve svježe embrije i tko želi može se i  sa smrzlićima i tada se plaća 150 EUR (terapija za embrij pomoću kojeg se embrij lakše prilagođava i vezuje za tijelo žene i obrnuto, laički rečeno ) ima na stranica PFCa detaljno opisano...
http://www.pragueivf.com/sr/o-nama/n...aciju-embrija/

----------


## mare41

makajica, možda imaš lapsus-microgynon je kontracepcija, a ovo što i napisala je embryogen :Smile:

----------


## mare41

jel ko probao portal za pacijente? jel se to ulazi u svoje podatke ili slike ili što* da li klinika da lozinku

----------


## makajica

Mare hvala na ispravku netočnog navoda  :Wink: ))

----------


## lola

Poštovane ,molim za pomoć
Koliko dugo u Pragu čuvaju smrzliće ,prije osam godina smo dobili dvojčeke i sad bi se vratili po ostatak
2005 godine smo bili u postupku i ne sjećam se da su spominjali vremenski rok čuvanja
ja umirem od straha da ih nisu uništili,igrom slučaja tek sad mogu ponovo u postupak,imam 32 godine sada
Vidim na netu da se ekipa tamo promijenila ,poslala sam mail gđi.Medved ,ako vi imate bilo kakav info
molim za pomoć

tnx

----------


## sejla

tika čestitke  :Very Happy:  pridružuješ se đurđi, uskoro ste majke troje dječice, koja sreća  :Zaljubljen: 
Shadow2  :Kiss:

----------


## đurđa76

> tika čestitke  pridružuješ se đurđi, uskoro ste majke troje dječice, koja sreća 
> Shadow2


 :Smile:

----------


## Shadow2

Hvala Makajice na odgovoru :Wink:

----------


## prag

tika08 čestitke od srca!!!!!!! isti scenario kao naša đurđa  :Smile:  
đurđa pozdrav, nadam se da sve ide po p.s. znaš li šta nosiš? 
Ignis sretno s betom!!!!
Florijan sretno i vama!!!
Shadow tako mi je drago da si se napokon javila i da je sve ok i da krećeš put praga, mislila sam na tebe, baš sam i mužu spominjala kako si nestala s foruma...što se tiče tvojih pitanja...kontracepciju uzimaj bez prestanka, kutiju po kutiju, a kad 2.1. prestaneš onda menga bi trebala doći za koji dan. probni ciklus možeš napraviti jer imaš fore do 1 mj. npr možeš uzimati estrofem 3x1, 12-ti dan napraviš uzv mjerenje endometrija, pa ako se ne postigne dovoljan endometrij onda da ti mogu povećati dozu estrofema, jer to je početna doza i ona može doći do 12 mg...u tom probnom ciklusu se osim estrofema onda dodaje i progesteron ( u dogovoru s dr od kojeg dana uzimati...) pa se dobije menga i onda od 1. dana menge počneš s kontracepcijom i onda tako sve do 2.1.
svakako je preporučljivo uzimati i ciklu, pivo i ananas za prirodno debljanje endometrija...
imunološke pretrage nisam radila pa ne znam...
jesi dobila odobrenje od hzzo?

----------


## Shadow2

prag tnx na odgovoru,imas pp
Ne idem vise nigdi,samo se mogu prebacit na drugu temu :Wink:

----------


## mare41

> E da,morala bi napravit neke imunoloske pretrage...da li se to moze obavljat istodobno s probnim ciklusom? 
> Koliko vremena treba da svi nalazi od imunoloskih pretraga budu gotovi? A od imunoloskih pretraga moram obavit one standardne...trombofilija.i ostale...ali sad nemam popis uz sebe.
> Unaprijed hvala na odgovorima!


u pragu traže te pretrage ili hzzo? neki nalazi se čekaju po mjesec, mjesec i po, imaš posebnu temu, a ti si iz splita? pitaju cure u splitu di se rade

----------


## lulu79

Pozdrav svima iz Praga!!!! Od danas sam cuvalica 2 blastociste,...odusevljeni smo klinikom, Mirnom, Ivanom, dr. Lazarovskom i cijelim timom PFC-a!!! Sada slijedi igra zivaca 2 tjedna!

----------


## PinaColada

Shadow2, pls isprazni inbox, ne prolaze PP!

da, upravu je mare za microgynon, to su kontracep. pilule, kao i yaz ili yasmin....rekli su mi  nesto od te 3 tablete...

----------


## mare41

lulu, sretno, baš sam na stranicama vidjela da je ivana nova koordinatorica, držimo fige!

----------


## Shadow2

Jesam ispraznila :Wink: 
Mare hvala na informacijama, pitat cu cure i St-a
Mogu ili ne mogu radit imunoloske pretrage pod kontracepcijom? 
Logicki mi pari da moze...
Mare imas pozdrav od mog muza Emocije

----------


## mare41

pozdravi puno muža
može se sve radit pod kontracepjom, važne su pretrage urođene trombofilije, a to se najduže čekam želim vam svu sreću
dragi koji sre bili, radit ćemp update stranice uskoro, kad nađemo vremena, htjeli bi stavit opis klinike, put do tamo, opis hotela...hvala!

----------


## M@tt

Večer, imam jedno pitanje. Naime draga je već pred mjesec dana skoro poslala mail u PFC vezano za našu dijagnozu i s par pitanja ali još uvijek nismo dobili nikakav odgovor od Mirne do sad. Jel je netko imao već slični slučaj? Da pošaljemo mail ponovno? Vidim da mare tu piše da je Ivana nova koordinatorica ali na njihovim stranicama i dalje stoji da je Mirna za Sloveniju, i Hrvatsku.

----------


## mia

Hitno mi treba broj od taxiste Sime Vigljevica...pliz ako netko ima neka mi pošalje

----------


## Shadow2

Ja sam poslala ima 15 dana bila je subota,i nisam ocekivala odgovor prije ponediljka,a dobila odgovor nakon pola sata...
Pokusaj ponovo,provjeri jel imas pravi mail....ako ne odgovara,ja bi nazvala

----------


## lulu79

Mare41 hvala puno :Smile:  mi smo zadnja dva dana bili u kontaktu sa Ivanom, e sad koliko dugo je ona koordinatorica to ne znam, ali divna i ljubazna kao i Mirna!!!! 
M@tt na vasem mjestu ja bih ponovo pisala ili pokusajte kontaktirati ih telefonski! Ja ne znam da li sam duze od tjedan dana cekala na prvi odgovor,...vjerovatno je neka greska!!!!
Mia broj Sime je +420 602 265 299

----------


## M@tt

> Mare41 hvala puno mi smo zadnja dva dana bili u kontaktu sa Ivanom, e sad koliko dugo je ona koordinatorica to ne znam, ali divna i ljubazna kao i Mirna!!!!


lulu a s Ivanom se priča isto na hrvatskom? Jel mi možeš proslijediti njezin mail onda molim te? zahvaljujem

----------


## BHany

> Poštovane ,molim za pomoć
> Koliko dugo u Pragu čuvaju smrzliće ,prije osam godina smo dobili dvojčeke i sad bi se vratili po ostatak
> 2005 godine smo bili u postupku i ne sjećam se da su spominjali vremenski rok čuvanja
> ja umirem od straha da ih nisu uništili,igrom slučaja tek sad mogu ponovo u postupak,imam 32 godine sada
> Vidim na netu da se ekipa tamo promijenila ,poslala sam mail gđi.Medved ,ako vi imate bilo kakav info
> molim za pomoć
> 
> tnx


Poštovana, 
sukladno pravilima foruma prema kojima se pitanja vezana za istu kliniku/grad/državu ili sl. rješavaju pod jednom temom stickanom na vrhu stranice, spajam vašu temu s već postojećom, odnosno premještam vaš post/pitanje na temu 'Potpomognuta u Češkoj', na kojoj, vjerujem da ćete brzo dobiti odgovor.

----------


## sejla

lulu, sretno  :Smile: 

lola, ne znam kako je bilo prije, sada se smrzlići čuvaju 2 god besplatno, i onda svakom dodatnom godinom nadoplaćuje 100 E (barem je tako u Pronatalu). Vjerujem da se vaši onda još čuvaju, sigurno nebi ništa radili bez vašeg znanja (imaš li ugovor, piše li šta?). I da, čestitke na već velikim blizićima i bravo za planiranje još jednog brace il seke  :Love:  Javi novosti i što su javili iz Pronatala!

----------


## lulu79

Sejla hvala  :Smile: 
M@tt , cijelo vrijeme sam imala komunikaciju sa Mirnom , ali obzirom da je ona treci dan naseg boravka u Pragu imala neke iznenadne obaveze i morala je da otputuje, onda smo sve imali preko Ivane! E sad, mi smo bili smjesteni jako blizu PFC-a i dolazili smo u kliniku nismo uopce kontaktirali niti mailom niti telefonski, tako da ja Ivanin mail nazalost nemam. Na njihovoj stranici sam nasla mail Ivanin,...... veljovic@pragueivf.cz    ,....... Ima i broj mobitela, ali ja ne znam koji je pravi jer smo od Mirne dobili papir na kojem pisu svi njihovi brojevi telefona i tu je naveden drugi Ivanin broj,.......moj ti je savjet da opet napises Mirni mail a paralelno i Ivani,...... Znam sigurno da Mirna narednih par dana nije u Pragu,....ali vjerujemd a ce odgovoriti cim bude u prilici,.....evo jos jednom i njen mail mirna@pragueivf.cz       Sretno!!!

----------


## makajica

Šaljemo Vam svima pozdrave iz hladnog ali lijepog i sunčanog Praga !! :Wink:

----------


## kiki11

Poštovanje. Moje ime je Kristijan i ovim putem bih vas zamolio za pomoć. Meni je prije 8 godina dijagnosticirana azzospermia i konačno ove godine u trećem mjesecu sam bio na biobsiji testisa u KBC Rebro. No na žalost nalazi su mi negativni. Što u prijevodu znači da moja supruga mora ići na umjetnu oplodnju sa doniranim sjemenom a to opet znači da moramo ići u Češku jer koliko sam ja informiran kod nas nije zakonski regulirano što se tiče doniranja sjemena. Inače ja i supruga imamo 37 godina. Svaka informacija mi je bitna. Unaprijed se zhvaljujem.

----------


## Ignis

Hvala Prag, danas nam je 7.dan,još 14  do betice!
Lulu sretno u iščekivanju...
Makajice lijep provod u Pragu!

----------


## florjan

*kiki11* žao mi je za nalaze bijopsije ali evo naših iskustava, mi smo i prije bijopsije bili u Petrovoj (od tamo su nas uputili na Rebro) tako da smo se sa nalazom bijopsije ponovo javili spec. u Petrovu sa odlukom o donaciji. Supruga je morala napraviti pregled prohodnosti jajnika jer to i bijopsiju HZZO striktno traži. Prva tri puta HZZO plača IUI i ako ne uspije mislim da 6 puta IVF (ispravite me ako griješim). Odlučite se za kliniku (mi smo se po iskustvima sa foruma i činjenice da smo sve mogli unaprijed definirati preko maila bez konzultacija odlučili za PFC) specijalista potpiše zahtjev i predate na HZZO u Margaretsku zajedno sa nalazima, mi smo rješenje dobili dosta brzo. U međuvremenu kontaktirali kliniku i supruga napravila hormone 3 dana ciklusa, naravno po preporuci Mirne i dr. Lazarovske i nakon toga kada smo odlučili u kojem ženinom ciklusu će mo krenuti, postupili smo po postupku iz Praga za što smo sve lijekove dobili što od soc. ginekologice i ostalo u bolnici, naravno sve po uputnicama. To je to ukratko od temeljnih informacija ako vas još što zanima pitajte, ovdje će te sigurno dobiti kvalitetne odgovore

Pozdrav

----------


## sara69

lulu, sretno u iščekivanju bete .i ako smijem pitati dali ste radili sa svježim ili zamrznutim embrijom i dali ste Vi tražili blastice i koja je cijena bila.
makajica sretno, i da nam se vratiš sa lijepim vjestima .
mia, šta ima kod tebe?  dali to nam se spremaš po drugu bebušku.
.

----------


## valiana

Evo mene opet da se malo pojadam.Jučer bila na uzv i jajnici puni cista....Sad sam dobila tablete ali sad više nisam sigurna da ču moć u Prag s ovim nalazima.Baš sam tužna uvijek nešto zeza :Crying or Very sad: Ali što ču moram to rješit pa onda u nove pobjede.I jš čekam odgovor od hzzo od 27.9.nadam se da ču skoro dobit rješenje.Svima puno sreče za kaj god da treba :Smile:

----------


## bmaric

florjan, kad će test/beta?

----------


## florjan

*bmaric* evo juče bili na beti i nažalost nije uspjelo  :Sad: , ali odmah krećemo dalje sa predajom zahtjeva, moramo Prag vidjeti po zimi i snjegu kažu da je još ljepši i romantičniji  :Very Happy: 

Pozdrav svima

----------


## Ignis

Florijan, žao mi je :Sad: 
Samo naprijed!Mogu misliti kakav je lijepi  sniježni Prag  :Smile: 
Valiana nemoj biti tužna, sredit će se te ciste dosadne pa u nove pobjede, i ja sa s njima borim zadnjih godinu dana.Taman  dok stigne  riješenje.
Sretno svima

----------


## bmaric

florjan, žao mi je. 
mi smo prvi put išli zimi, bili negdje početkom 2. mjeseca, ali ni "S" od snijega. i baš kad smo otišli, počeo padati.
a pokušali smo i kad je trebalo biti toplo i lijepo vrijeme, a kad ono hladno i kiša u Pragu. ni nama ne preostaje ništa nego ponoviti  :Smile: 
sretno dalje!

----------


## mia

> mia, šta ima kod tebe?  dali to nam se spremaš po drugu bebušku.
> .


da, da....cekamo betu pocetkom 11. mj...... :Smile: 

citam vam povremeno...da ne nabrajam sve pojedinacno...svim novima i onima koji su u postupku zelim upornosti, snage i radosti za postupke koje su pred vama, a svim onima koji su uspjeli puno uzivanja s njihovim bebicama...

----------


## valiana

Cure pitanje jedno..ja sad malo listam svoje nalaze od krvi prije svih postupaka i jetra je bila super..a sad već nalazi ne valjaju.Ali da nisam sama inzistirala da vadim krvnu sliku nitko se toga nebi sjetio to me smeta jer nismo mi doktori da znamo što bih trebale napravit.Sad sam dobila duphaston i sad moram iduči tjedan opet vadit krv sad me lovi već panika od svega toga.Jedno želiš a s druge strane uništavaš organizam neznam ,kak vi prolazite ali malo se pričuvajte i inzistirajte same na nekim pretragama!?Sretno!

----------


## mare41

florjan, jako mi žao, bude!
mia, držim fige, nadam se da ćemo i mi po treće uskoro :Smile:

----------


## kiki11

Pozdrav. Imam pitanje. Koji je u opće postupak umjetne oplodnje sa doniranim sjemenom u Pragu i koji je najbolji način što se tiče putovanja za Prag?
Pozdrav svima koliko vas ima

----------


## pretorija

mia navijam za pojacanje :Klap: 

mare samo naprijed :Yes:

----------


## sara69

florjan,žao mi je
mia, sretno! 
bravo mare, drago mi je kada se naše mame odluče na drugo ili treće djete, iako su prošle težak put do ostvarivanje  svoga cilja ..Samo naprijed 
Svima nama dajete snagu da ne odustanemo nego da se borimo ljubim Vas i vašu prekrasnu dječicu.
Valijana ,nema predaje ciste će nestati,a jetra se obnavlja samo malo ojačaj imunitet.dora je kopriva ona čisti krv takođe i sirutka.
Svim ostalim curkama sretno!

----------


## sejla

florjan, žao mi je  :Sad:  ali zato brzo u nove pobjede  :Love: 
valiana draga, nadam se da će glupe ciste čim prije proći!
Ignis ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
mia, sretno za bracu il seku!!!!!
mare draga  :Naklon:  go, go ,go!!!!
makajice  :Kiss:  čekamo vijesti!
sara, kiss

Mi naveliko pužemo i penjemo se posvuda  :Grin:

----------


## PinaColada

kiki11, pogledaj ispod potpisa divne mare41 imaju 2 linka, tu ima svega na tu temu,detaljno o procesu, kao i o samom putu za Prag

florjan  :Sad: ( drzite se!!

makajica treba na transfer ovih dana, ako vec nije bila?! cekamo najljepse vijesti makajicaaaaa :Wink:

----------


## bmaric

*sejla*, Emica je preslatka!!! jel ja to vidim zubiće???  :Smile: 

*kiki11*, dobro došla na forum! kao što vidiš u mom potpisu, i mi smo u istoj situaciji i bili smo već dva puta na AID-u (do sada bezuspješno). nadam se da sam dobro razumila tvoje pitanje, jer je preopćenito, pa se tu može pisati sve i svašta  :Wink: . ovako: ako idete preko hzzo-a i ako je s tobom sve ok, onda će ti odobriti za početak AID, a ako su kod tebe jajovodi neprohodni, onda odobravaju IVF. u slučaju da idete o svom trošku, dr. u Pragu preporučuje odmah IVF, zbog većeg postotka uspješnosti. slobodno pitaj sve što te interesira  :Smile:

----------


## Ignis

Sejla, malecka je pre preslatka... te njene slatke vesele okice!!

----------


## lulu79

> lulu, sretno u iščekivanju bete .i ako smijem pitati dali ste radili sa svježim ili zamrznutim embrijom i dali ste Vi tražili blastice i koja je cijena bila.
> makajica sretno, i da nam se vratiš sa lijepim vjestima .
> mia, šta ima kod tebe?  dali to nam se spremaš po drugu bebušku.
> .


Hvala sara69, da bio je transfer svjezih embrija,...a obzirom da smo imali 12 oplodjenih jajnih stanica doktorica je odlucila da idemo na blastociste,.... Kostalo nas je 2750 eura,....2600 PICSI + 150 embyogen

----------


## lulu79

Moram i ja rei Sejla da ti je kcerkica predivna,....nemoguce ne pozeljeti takvu princezicu,...
Florjan, zao mi je i da sljedeci put bude dobitni,....
Ignis, Makajica, Mia,.....sretno u iscekivanju bete!!

----------


## makajica

Pozdrav svima jos jednom iz Praga ! 
Evo transfer je prošao glatko, sve je u redu za sada i pakiramo se kući u iščekivanje bete ...
Rezultate javim naravno  :Wink: 
Pusa svima!

----------


## sejla

> *sejla*, Emica je preslatka!!! jel ja to vidim zubiće???


Je, ima donja dva zubića, sada smo u iščekivanju gornjih, samo što nisu  :Grin:  mami mora redovito pokazat kako zna lijepo gricnuti  :Laughing: 

hvala vam cure drage  :Kiss: 

kiki sretno u planiranju

makajice, sretan vam povratak i jedva čekamo betu  (koliko vam je embrija vraćeno a koliko ostalo)?

puse našoj Bluebelli i malom Maksiću u buši, nadam se da je sve ok i da nam se čuvate  :Love:

----------


## Bluebella

> puse našoj Bluebelli i malom Maksiću u buši, nadam se da je sve ok i da nam se čuvate


puse i tebi i preslatkoj Emi.... na svakoj slici je sve slađa  :Zaljubljen:  mogu si samo zamisliti kako si ponosna!

Maks i ja se čuvamo... on bi vanka, frajer se već pripremio i previše. morat ću mu sabor pustiti, kad to čuje bude se odlučio još malo zadržati na sigurnom  :Laughing:

----------


## kiki11

Pozdrav. Ja sam ove godine bio na biopsiji testisa i nalaz mi je bio negativan inače mi je dijagnoza azoospermija. Znači da moja supruga mora ići na umjetnu oplodnju sa doniranim sjemenom. Moja supruga trenutačno je obavila večinu pretraga a sada što je na redu je prohodnost jajovoda. Mene zanimaju dva pitanja: prvo je ako se ide u Prag preko našeg HZZO-a što on pokriva. Samo umjetnu oplodnju ili i smještaj i put. Drugo pitanje je: koliko vremenski traje postupak jer ako sam u pravu trebaju mojoj supruzi izvaditi jajne stanice , oploditi ih doniranim sjemenom i vratiti ih nazad .

----------


## sejla

kiki, hzzo pokriva troškove zahvata i putovanja (za putne troškove daju fiksni iznos), smještaj si sami nalazite i financirate. Ako misliš koliko biste dugo trebali biti u Pragu, računajte oko tjedan dana, jer od punkcije js i oplodnje do transfera je 5 dana (ako se čeka blastociste).

----------


## Ignis

Evo,približava se vrijeme moje bete :Smile: Nekako mi brzo prošlo.Jedino me brine što nemam ama baš nikakvih simptoma??!!
Ne znam...čekam utorak :Smile:

----------


## ifkaa

Bok cure, nova sam na forumu i manje više imam sto pitanja al prvo mi je gdje ići. Nakon dva puta, neuspješna iz MB krenula sam proučavati druge klinike pa ako mi možete pomoći da mi kažete iz kojeg razloga ste se vi odlučile za Prag. Vidim da vas većina ide u postupak sa doniranim stanicama a ja bi išla na klasični postupak IVF ICSI. Inače kod mene je sve ok, a mužu spermiogram varira. Jel imate kakav savjet? Hvala

----------


## florjan

> Pozdrav. Ja sam ove godine bio na biopsiji testisa i nalaz mi je bio negativan inače mi je dijagnoza azoospermija. Znači da moja supruga mora ići na umjetnu oplodnju sa doniranim sjemenom. Moja supruga trenutačno je obavila večinu pretraga a sada što je na redu je prohodnost jajovoda. Mene zanimaju dva pitanja: prvo je ako se ide u Prag preko našeg HZZO-a što on pokriva. Samo umjetnu oplodnju ili i smještaj i put. Drugo pitanje je: koliko vremenski traje postupak jer ako sam u pravu trebaju mojoj supruzi izvaditi jajne stanice , oploditi ih doniranim sjemenom i vratiti ih nazad .


Da se nadovezem na sejlu, ukoliko supruga ima prohodne jajovode HZZO prvo odobrava 3 puta IUI, a tek poslije IVF. Što se tiče IUI u Pragu ste jednu noć, dođete dan prije i drugi dan poslije zahvata možete sve normalno i na put.

Pozdrav

----------


## Hoću bebu

Florjan jako mi je žao da niste uspijeli ali zato iduči puta očekujemo lijepu betu. :Smile:

----------


## florjan

Ekipo hvala vam svima na potpori  :Klap:

----------


## milivoj73

ifkaa mi smo se odlučili iz logističkih razloga(iz Slavonije smo pa nam razdaljina do MB ili do Praga nije bila previše bitna)...
drugi najvažniji razlog(u to vrijeme) je bio što se u Pragu nije čekalo na postupak a u MB je bilo čekanje godinu dana...
cijena postupka i smještaja je tu negdje pa smo otišli u pfc i uspjeli iz prve...
to su bili naši razlozi a vjerujem da ćeš dobiti i neke novije informacije...
sretno  :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> Bok cure, nova sam na forumu i manje više imam sto pitanja al prvo mi je gdje ići. Nakon dva puta, neuspješna iz MB krenula sam proučavati druge klinike pa ako mi možete pomoći da mi kažete iz kojeg razloga ste se vi odlučile za Prag. Vidim da vas većina ide u postupak sa doniranim stanicama a ja bi išla na klasični postupak IVF ICSI. Inače kod mene je sve ok, a mužu spermiogram varira. Jel imate kakav savjet? Hvala


ifkaa mi smo isto bili na postupku u Pragu (PFC) sa vlastitim stanicama. išli smo zbog dobrih rezultata klinike i glavni razlog je bio što u to vrijeme nije bilo dozvoljeno smrzavanje embrija u hrv. 
kod lošeg spermiograma muškarca obično preporučuju PICSI postupak (imaš detalje na njihovom web-u http://www.pragueivf.com/sr/metode-lijecenja/picsi/)
slobodno pošalji mail našoj koordinatorici http://www.pragueivf.com/sr/o-nama/mirna/ i opiši vašu situaciju i pitaj što te zanima.
nama je postupak u PFC-u bio dobitan iz smrznutih embrija.

inaće imaš još i Pronatal kliniku. 
ako te još što zanima pitaj  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

Dobro nam došla ifkaa  :Smile: 
Mi smo išli u Pronatal jer nas je kod njih uputio dr iz Maribora (u Sloveniji se dugo čeka donacija).

----------


## milivoj73

vidi se da rijetko forumiram  :Smile: 
naravno da je razlog bio i smrzavanje embrija(tada u nas zabranjeno),
i onako naslijepo nam se svidio Picsi koji se na kraju i pokazao dobitnim a biolog u pfcu je pionir u uvođenju te metode...
još za podatak...išli smo sa svojim stanicama...

----------


## mare41

aaaaa, milivoj, kućo stara, pa bebica ima već dvije godine :Smile:

----------


## milivoj73

mare kakva bebica, to je curetina već  :Smile: 
pozz tvojim twinsicama  :Smile:

----------


## ifkaa

Hvala na odgovorima, mi smo 2x bili u MB pa nije uspjelo, sad već gledam da bi išla dalje pa ni sama ne znam kuda. Prije neg im pošaljem upit jel znate cijenu za PICSI? koliko puta se za taj postupak mora ići gore? nama je to 4x duži put nego do MB  :Sad:

----------


## mare41

> ? nama je to 4x duži put nego do MB


ali puno ugodniji, boravi se oko tjedan dana, ili kraće, od štoperice do transfera, a uzv prije se odradi doma, i onda gore samo uživancija, razgledavanje, klopa, piva, guštanje :Smile: , baš prava atmosfera za bebe :Smile:

----------


## Bluebella

> Hvala na odgovorima, mi smo 2x bili u MB pa nije uspjelo, sad već gledam da bi išla dalje pa ni sama ne znam kuda. Prije neg im pošaljem upit jel znate cijenu za PICSI? koliko puta se za taj postupak mora ići gore? nama je to 4x duži put nego do MB


cijena za PICSI je 2900€ (ICSI 2400€ + dodatno selekcija za PICSI 500€, ako nije došlo do promjene od lipnja 2012)
na konzultacije ne moraš ići ako ne želiš, sve se možete preko maila/telefona dogovoriti.




> ali puno ugodniji, boravi se oko tjedan dana, ili kraće, od štoperice do transfera, a uzv prije se odradi doma, i onda gore samo uživancija, razgledavanje, klopa, piva, guštanje, baš prava atmosfera za bebe


potpisujem. Prag je poseban grad!

----------


## lulu79

Da se nadovezem,...evo ja sam se prije osam dana vratila iz Praga,.....PICSI je nas izasao 2600 eura plus embryogen 150 eura,.......i potpisujem mare i bluebellu Prag je divan,.....

----------


## ifkaa

morat ću onda organizirati nekakav godišnji pa spojiti to dvoje  :Smile:  jel rade i u ljetnoj sezoni? jer smo zimski GO iskoristili, ili imamo pravo na bolovanje?

----------


## ifkaa

lulu 79, kako to da vas je izišao samo 2600?

----------


## bmaric

ifkaa, klinike rade i ljeti, s tim da ako je npr. tvoj dr. na godišnjem, onda ima zamjena.
a što se bolovanja tiče, mislim da imaš pravo na bolovanje od dana punkcije ili transfera (nisam baš sigurna) pa do bete.

----------


## ifkaa

za ovaj dio od transfera do bete to znam da imam al za ovaj dio prije nisam sigurna, nema veze, ne žuri mi se. hvala svima  :Smile:

----------


## erin2

Bok!
Evo da se pridružim u istoj borbi. Iza mene su 3 pokušaja icsi kod nas i sad planiramo ići u pfc. Dobila sam popis nalaza koje trebam napraviti, cijelo brdo. Zna li netko kad da radim internistički pregled, kks, urinokulture, jetrene probe... Bojim se da ne bude star nalaz.

----------


## sara69

Ignis, čestitam na beti!
gdje su nam ostale betočekalice,kako proživljavaju dane u iščekivanju.
jeli kome već vrijeme za betu, sretno !

----------


## ifkaa

erin2, ne moraš se bojati, neće ti nalaz ostariti, meni su primili nalaze koji su od prošle godine

----------


## Shadow2

> Bok!
> Evo da se pridružim u istoj borbi. Iza mene su 3 pokušaja icsi kod nas i sad planiramo ići u pfc. Dobila sam popis nalaza koje trebam napraviti, cijelo brdo. Zna li netko kad da radim internistički pregled, kks, urinokulture, jetrene probe... Bojim se da ne bude star nalaz.



Ja nisam dobila nikakve upute ovakog tipa da napravim?! Samo imunoloske. 
Erin koje preglede ti moras obavit?

----------


## Ignis

Beta 503!!
hvala Sara na cestitkama!
pozzz

----------


## lberc

ignis,super,čestitam,kad je ultrazvuk?

----------


## sejla

draga Ignis, bravo za betu  :Klap:  sretno do kraja  :Smile: 
erin, dobro nam došla i sretno  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

ignis čestitam!

----------


## makajica

Ingis čestitke i od mene ! :Smile:

----------


## erin2

Hvala za dobrodošlicu. Iz pfc-a su mi poslali:
Šaljem popis onih koje mi tražimo od svojih pacijentica:

-          Vaše godine(to znamo)

-          Informacije o vašem ciklusu

-          Bazični hormoni iz krvi 2.-5. dana ciklusa: FSH, LH, estradiol, prolaktin, testosteron, TSH, fT3, fT4 

-          Anti Mullerian Hormon (AMH), iz krvi, bilo kojeg dana ciklusa

-          Izgled jajnika na UZV

Prije samog transfera embrija, za nas je važno znati da ste zdrava. Zato se rade standardni pregledi (ako je prošlo više od 6 mjeseci, ponovite):

-          pregled materice,endometriuma i jajnika na ultrazvuku,

-          briseve kojima se otkrivaju specifične infekcije (Chlamydie,Mykoplazma i Ureaplazma)

-          preventivni citološki PAP test sa grlića materice

-          kod žena kojima je rađena neka operacija na materici dobro je napraviti kontrolni histeroskopski pregled kavuma (šupljine materice)



S obzirom da se punkcija jajnih stanica radi u anesteziji, potreban nam je internistički pregled:

-          EKG, krvna slika, jetrene probe, urikult, pregled srca i pluća sa zaključkom da je žena sa internističkog gledišta zdrava i da nema ozbiljnih kroničnih oboljenja kao ni familijarnu sklonost prema trombozi.

Trebamo i nalaz spermograma,novi!

U prilogu šaljem upitnik koji molim popunite  i vratite nama.

----------


## valiana

Drage trudnice čestitam a budućima puno sreće da nam i tu vijest uskoro objvave. :Smile: Ja sam još u iščekivanju rješenja i rješavanja cisti al se nadam da ču ja dočekat svoj najljepši poklončič negdje pod bor!

----------


## Shadow2

Erin tnx na detaljnom odgovoru,i sretno! :Wink:

----------


## Ignis

hvala svima  :Love: 
pozz

----------


## suen

Zdravo svima!danas je moj dan,danas sam se uvjerila da nas Gospod Bog ne ostavlja,da praske klinike znaju svoj posao i zato puuuuno i VELIKOOOOO HVALA osoblju Pronatala i docenta Tonko Mardesica jer pomocu njihovom znanju i sposobnost i iskustvo.posle 7godina punih bola,lutanja od vrata do vrata i dolazenja do ruba beznadja,ja imam pozitivnu betu od 248!Svima koji su u postupke i cekalice bete ili planiraju postupak zelim da osjetite moju danasnu radost pozdrav svima!!!

----------


## đurđa76

jako mi je drago za svaku trudnoću,a posebno onu koja dolazi nakon dugogodišnjih napora i patnji,čestitam ti i želim ti da ti sve nadalje bude najlakše moguće

----------


## prag

Ignis i suen čestitam!!!!!
đurđa, bravo za curu i dečka!!!!nadam se da dobro podnosiš trudnoću i da je sve ok!

----------


## Ignis

Suen :Klap:

----------


## Ignis

Makajica,draga čekamo sada tvoju veliku betu :Love:

----------


## PinaColada

> Makajica,draga čekamo sada tvoju veliku betu


cekamo i drzimo ti fige!!!

Ignis, cestitke  :Smile:

----------


## sejla

suen, čestitke i želim predivnu trudnoću do kraja  :Klap:  (potpis na pohvalu klinici  :Wink: )
đurđa, ajme sinček i kćerkica, rastop  :Zaljubljen: 
makajice, ja počela a ti nastavi niz nas turnerovki  :Wink:  jeeedva čekam betu i navijam  :Kiss:

----------


## sara69

Draga Suen,od  :Heart:  ti čestitam!! :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
luli79,makijica mia javite nam dobre vjesti,čekamo sa vama sretno!

----------


## lulu79

13 dnt ß - 219 ,......15 dnt ß-470 ,....nadamo se da ce ovaj put prica imati sretan kraj,....sada korak po korak!

----------


## lberc

> 13 dnt ß - 219 ,......15 dnt ß-470 ,....nadamo se da ce ovaj put prica imati sretan kraj,....sada korak po korak!


držim fige za pravilno duplanje

----------


## đurđa76

čestitam i sretno

----------


## sara69

lulu79,čestitam i da trudnoću  sretno izneseš do kraja.
bila sam isti dan  kada i ti.  i kod mene su vraćene dvije blastice
i evo napokon da ugledam betu koja je 1350
svim ostali betočekalicama  sretno!

----------


## Angely4you

Čestitam  :Smile:

----------


## Angely4you

> Zdravo svima!danas je moj dan,danas sam se uvjerila da nas Gospod Bog ne ostavlja,da praske klinike znaju svoj posao i zato puuuuno i VELIKOOOOO HVALA osoblju Pronatala i docenta Tonko Mardesica jer pomocu njihovom znanju i sposobnost i iskustvo.posle 7godina punih bola,lutanja od vrata do vrata i dolazenja do ruba beznadja,ja imam pozitivnu betu od 248!Svima koji su u postupke i cekalice bete ili planiraju postupak zelim da osjetite moju danasnu radost pozdrav svima!!!


Čestitam  :Smile:   :Klap:   :Very Happy:

----------


## sejla

lulu i sara, čestitke  :Very Happy:

----------


## mare41

koliko lijepih vijesti-suen. lulu i sara, čestitam od srca! predivno!

----------


## Ignis

suen,lulu,sara :Very Happy:  čestitke!

----------


## Ignis

Makajica,kada je tvoja beta? :Smile:

----------


## makajica

ignis , čekamo do ponedjeljka... 4.11 
javim rezultate  :Wink:

----------


## valiana

Ma čestitam svim trudnicama prekrasno za čitat nakon svih onih tužnih beta.Sretno cure do samog kraja.Pitanje jel neka od vas koja je slala zahtjev za Prag jel neka i dobila rješenje?Ja čekam od 27.9 pa pitam!?

----------


## leeloo77

Bok cure!  Svako toliko navratim malo vidjeti češke novosti i baš mi je drago za toliko lijepih beta. Sretno svima i živio nam Prag   :Smile:

----------


## bmaric

*valiana*, ja sam zvala neki dan u hzzo, jer sam od njih dobila dopis da dr nije dobro ispunio zahtjev. pitala sam i koliko se čeka novo rješenje. rekli mi da inače do mjesec dana, ali da trenutno imaju dosta posla, pa traje i duže.

----------


## Angely4you

Curke, evo i mene. Nisam toliko aktivna u pisanju ali vas sve puno čitam, i sa svakom se veselim  :Very Happy:  i sa svakom žalostim  :Crying or Very sad: ....

25.10. sam bila u Pragu na insiminaciji i sad čekamo 11.11. betu. Nadam se da ćemo za Martinje imati više razloga za slavlje  :Klap: 

Zanima me...malo me boli trbuh i cice su mi malo nabrekle i bole, a obzirom da su mi poveće i ne bubre inače a ni ne bole nikad čak ni pred m...zanima me da li je to zbog progesterona ili...


Malo me je strah nadati se,  dr.L me u pragu nahvalila, već sam ful ovulirala kad je bio postupak i rekla je da je to super te da mi ide na ruku super omjer hormona...bojim se razočaranja.
Grozno je to čekanje  :Smile:

----------


## mare77

Bok cure ! Imam puno pitanja vezano za Prag...ispucala sam sve mogućnosti kod nas i s obzirom na prilično visok FSH jedino mi je preostala donacija JS u Pragu. Koju kliniku odabrati,dali se prvo s njima u Pragu konzultirati mailom ili podnijeti zahtjev za liječenje u inozemstvu, koliko dugo se čeka odobrenje od strane hzzo-a  a koliko dugo od strane klinike???

----------


## sejla

mare, dobro nam došla i puno sreće u planiranju  :Smile: 
Prvo biste se trebali odlučiti za kliniku, a onda tražiti odobrenje hzzo-a jer liječnik u zahtjevu za upučivanje na liječenje upisuje u kojoj klinici planirate zahvat.
Najbolje je da kontaktirate obje, pa ćete odlučiti čiji vam uvjeti bolje odgovaraju. Na rješenje hzzo-a se čeka oko 2 mjeseca ako je sve u redu. Donorku se čeka oko 6 mjeseci. Ako još bilo kako mogu pomoći, pitaj ili ovdje ili na pp  :Smile:

----------


## mare41

> Bok cure ! Imam puno pitanja vezano za Prag...ispucala sam sve mogućnosti kod nas i s obzirom na prilično visok FSH jedino mi je preostala donacija JS u Pragu. Koju kliniku odabrati,dali se prvo s njima u Pragu konzultirati mailom ili podnijeti zahtjev za liječenje u inozemstvu, koliko dugo se čeka odobrenje od strane hzzo-a  a koliko dugo od strane klinike???


pročitaj ovdje o klinikama http://www.neplodnost.com.hr/klinike-u-ceskoj većina nas je išla u pfc i pronatal, al ima puno drugih klinika
pročitak i moj link put u prag

----------


## mare77

Hvala vam cure na odgovorima već ste mi puno  pomogle

----------


## 43godine

Draga Mare,

Gdje mogu viditi taj link put u Prag? Hvalaa

----------


## mia

moja princeza ostaje jedinica....nas zadnji ET nije uspio....smrzlica vise nemamo...

hvala vam svima na svoj dosadasnjoj podrsci....bez vas bi ovaj nas put bio puno, puno tezi....

svima vama koji ste u postupcima zelimo uspjeha....vazno je ne odustajati...upornost i trud uvijek urode plodom...  :Smile:

----------


## pretorija

mia  
zao mi je sta nio uspio FET :Love: 
I mi smo u istoj situaciji nas sinek ostaje jedinac
dugo smo razmisljali I odlucili da nam je bolje uzivat u nasem sinu nego trosit vrijeme I novce na nove pokusaje ,nadanja I razocarenja.
zao nam je sta ce njemu mozda jednog dana falit brat ili seka

----------


## Inesz

> Draga Mare,
> 
> Gdje mogu viditi taj link put u Prag? Hvalaa



evo kopiram linkove iz marina potpisa:
http://www.prag-putopis.com/
http://www.neplodnost.com.hr/

ako se javljaš sa moba vjerojatno ne vidiš potpise članica foruma

----------


## makajica

Pozdrav svima ! 
Evo javljam vam ne dobre vijesti nažalost.  Krenulo je dobro ali se mrvica nije uspijela održati ! :Sad:  
Ali moram reci , prvo nam je put i nećemo tako lako odustati '! Hvala svima puno puno na podršci i svima ostalima puno sreće ! A mi ćemo u nove pobjede ! 
P.s pratimo se i dalje i ako NETKO zna  kako je postupak dalje sa smrzlicima a preko Hzzo zahvaljujem na svakoj info !!

----------


## sejla

mia i makajice  :Sad:  žao mi je  :Love:

----------


## PinaColada

Makajiceeee saljem veliki zagrljaj !!!!

----------


## Ignis

makajica :Love: 
mi danas bili na UZV jer sam lagano  počela krvaruckati, i samo da vam se pohvalim imamo dva mala  srculenca  koja trepere :Very Happy: .Sada maksimalno mirovanje i slijedeći uzv za 10 dana.
pozz svim curama

----------


## makajica

ignis čestitke velike I  poljubac !

----------


## mare41

makajice, žo mi je, l bit će drug ut sve dobro!
ignis, čestitam!

----------


## Ignis

Hvala Makajice i Mare  :Smile: 
Pusa

----------


## my_heart

Pozdrav svim curama,

Da li znate koliko treba da prodje vremena od neuspjesnog IVF do sledeceg ako se radi o zamrznutim embrijonima. Bila sam na trećem stimuliranom IVF-u, nažalost juče sam otkrila da je neuspješan. Postupak smo radili u PFC. Imamo zamrznutih embriona pa me sada interesuje koliko moram da cekam da bi mogli da mi njih vrate? Malo sam konfuzna, ne zamjerite jer sam jos uvijek u šoku od jučerašnjeg rezultata. Ljubim Vas  sve i čestitam svim trudnicama  :Smile:

----------


## makajica

my heart žao mi je ! U istoj sam situaciji ko I ti !! Drži se !! :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## valiana

Cure mislim da imamo problem!Danas mi je Mirna javila da ne primaju nove parove koji idu preko hzzo jer da im Hrv.nije platila od 7mj.tj.od ulaska u EU.Ja svoje rješenje čekam od 27.9 i još ga nisam dobila lako za mene ali u Prag ne dostavljaju niš.Eto sad ak netko nešto zna nak piše jer ovo je sad luda kuća ak hzzo ne plaća mogu se pozdravit i s Pragom i svim kao i većina nas na žalost. :Smile:

----------


## bmaric

ja sam jučer od jedne forumašice čula da hzzo trenutno pregovara za klinikama u pragu oko cijena i da ima parova, koji još od 8. mjeseca čekaju rješenja. izgleda, dok se to ne riješi, nećemo ni dobiti rješenje...
valiana, a što kaže Mirna za nas koji smo već išli preko hzzo-a? jeli nas primaju ili ne možemo ni mi dok ih hzzo ne plati?

----------


## sejla

Ignis, bravo za dva srculenca, divno  :Heart: 
my heart, dobro nam došla, žao mi je za neuspješan postupak  :Sad:  nadam se da ćeš čim prije u nove pobjede  :Smile: 
makajice  :Kiss: 
uf cure, baš mi je žao čitati ovo za hzzo  :Sad:  strašno, nadam se da će se čim prije riješiti!

----------


## florjan

> Cure mislim da imamo problem!Danas mi je Mirna javila da ne primaju nove parove koji idu preko hzzo jer da im Hrv.nije platila od 7mj.tj.od ulaska u EU.Ja svoje rješenje čekam od 27.9 i još ga nisam dobila lako za mene ali u Prag ne dostavljaju niš.Eto sad ak netko nešto zna nak piše jer ovo je sad luda kuća ak hzzo ne plaća mogu se pozdravit i s Pragom i svim kao i većina nas na žalost.


Super i hvala Hrvatskoj državi na brizi za nas i na podizanju nataliteta, prvo nas glupim zakonima tjeraju da novac trošimo u drugim "pametnije uređenim državama", a onda nam i to ukinu, žalosno stvarno žalosno, koliko će trajati pregovori i ponovni početak plačanja, iz iskustva sa početkom rada TESE na rebru minimalno 2 godine. Katastrofa  :No:

----------


## valiana

Evo cure zvala danas hzzo a jučer mi Mirna rekla da ne primaju nikoga jer od 7mj nisu platili postupke Pragu.Danas hzzo kaže da oni čekaju da im klinika javi kako žele da im se plati i da naša rješenja su kod njih na stolu i čekaju da klinika njima javi naćin plačanja...Mislim nemam više komentara imam osječaj da sam ping pong loptica.JUa počela sa stimulacijom uplatila putovanje...a da li ču iči sad više niš neznam...Eto cure držite se i budite uporne i nesmijemo odustat to oni i očekuju! :Smile: Ak neko još kaj više sazna nek piše!

----------


## bmaric

valiana, hvala na update-u! 
sad se samo možemo nadati da PFC neće tražiti plaćanje postupaka predračunom, jer ćemo se tek onda svi načekati.

a to što se tiče "načina plaćanja", stvarno nemam riječi i ne razumijem o kakvom se načinu plaćanja radi! kao da do sada nisu plaćali pa ne znaju na koji način platiti. ili više ne znaju da li platiti u eurima ili u krunama...   :gaah:

----------


## MajaPOP

Drage moje suborke i suborci, oni koji ste uspjeli ili jos uvijek cekate svoj "red", znajte da cuda postoje! Ja sam, unatoc nemanju lijevog jajovoda, prirodno ovulirala s te strane i ostala spontano trudna! Sta sam radila, a sto nisam ostalih mjeseci i godina: pila Brojsov caj, pila mjesavinu lana, meda i vode zbog mioma, radila ashtanga jogu (ona je vjerujem odradila mehaniku) i jako se molila! Drzim vam svima fige, a vi meni da na 1. UZ vidimo  :Heart:

----------


## suen

Neka je sa srecom Maja POP da uskoro vidis  :Heart:  ja nazalost nemam dobre vjesti prokrvarila sam u 5tt jos sam u shoku ali to je to dok traje tuga a onda cemo planirati dalje...

----------


## bubekica

*suen* zao mi je!
*MajaPOP* cestitam!

----------


## valiana

Cure vi koje planirate preko hzzo u Prag zaboravite do daljnjeg.Hzz nije platio Pragu od 7mj i oni ne primaju nove pacijente.Ja sam trebala ići u 12.mj ali za sad to otpada! :Evil or Very Mad: Rečeno mi je da če vidjet još ali dok im hzz ne isplati da sigurno neče nikog neče uzet.Stvarno je lijepo živjet u Hrvatskoj na papiru imaš sva moguća prava a kad nekaj trebaš zaboraviiiii.

----------


## bmaric

treba dignuti buku oko toga i dati u novine, pa će se brzo riješiti.

----------


## florjan

Tako je treba dignuti medijsku buku, HZZO i dalje izdaje rješenja (mi trebali dopunu zahtjeva, drug odlazak) poslali smo upit Mirni pa će mo vidjeti što će odgovoriti, ali nisu oni gore krivi, vani je nepojmljivo da se faktura ne plati u roku "odmah", treba HZZO stisnuti jer naši slučajevi su specifični i svaki dan jako puno znači

----------


## bmaric

*florjan*, jeste vi već dobili novo rješenje?
HZZO prima zahtjeve, ali koliko znam još ne šalje rješenja, dok se ne sredi situacija sa klinikama.

----------


## bmaric

i da, navodno je problem i u tome što je po češkom zakonu donor anoniman, a po našem ne, pa se i oko toga spore.

----------


## florjan

> *florjan*, jeste vi već dobili novo rješenje?
> HZZO prima zahtjeve, ali koliko znam još ne šalje rješenja, dok se ne sredi situacija sa klinikama.


Tražili nas da dopunimo zahtjev (spec. nije dobro napisao) i danas ponovo predali, a od predaje zahtjeva do rješenja sa zahtjevom za dopunu mislim da je prošlo 15-20 dana, i sada dalje čekamo.
Jer se zna tko točno rješava taj dogovor s klinikama, mislim točno osoba u HZZO-u?

----------


## makajica

koja zavrzlama se događa, čitam I ne vjerujem. ovakve su stvari moguće samo u našoj državi valjda...

----------


## valiana

Kažem ja imam termin 12.12 u pfc ali mislim da ga mogu zaboravit. :Smile: Rješenja su sva rješena i čekaju slanje ali ne dok ne srede financije s hzzo!Neznam cure mislim da neče biti laka borba kao da nemamo dosta problema inače još i ovo...I nemamo mi vremena na bacanje...nama je svaka sekunda i postupak bitni za naš ciljj...Baš sam i tužna i živčana  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## florjan

> Kažem ja imam termin 12.12 u pfc ali mislim da ga mogu zaboravit.Rješenja su sva rješena i čekaju slanje ali ne dok ne srede financije s hzzo!Neznam cure mislim da neče biti laka borba kao da nemamo dosta problema inače još i ovo...I nemamo mi vremena na bacanje...nama je svaka sekunda i postupak bitni za naš ciljj...Baš sam i tužna i živčana



Zna li itko imenom osobu ili osobe koje su u HZZo-u zadužene za dogovor sa klinikama ili za plačanje, da se ide direktno u glavu, mailovi, dopisi, telefonski pozivi!?!

----------


## valiana

A klinike valjda imaju neke svoje referente koji nisu i naši..jer naše slučajeve rješavaju pravnici tj,izdaju nam potpise na rješenjima.A za plačanja je vjerojatno neko drugi.Ali treba pitat sam trebamo se ujedinit jer sam jedan da zivka niš od toga.Gospođe s kojima sam ja razgovarala su jako ljubazne i susretljive...sretno nam bilo cure!

----------


## florjan

Jer netko zna koga iz udruge roda ili netke druge udruge da li postoji mogućnost da  službeno iz neka udruga plus mi pojedinačno uputi  dopis ili pitanje u HZZO ili glasnogovorniku Korkutu, jer ovako ako se to ne pogura to če trajati minimalno 6mj do 1g. pogotovo sada oko Božića  :Sad:

----------


## valiana

Joj nemoj me tak plašit :Crying or Very sad: Do Božiča ču posijedit!A treba pokrenut neku akciju...

----------


## Ignis

Drage moje,pa ovo je užas čitam i ne vjerujem,naježila sam se.Tužna sam i bijesna,pa stvarno nemaju stida!! :gaah:

----------


## bmaric

mislim da je ovo sigurno krenulo iz ministarstva, a ne samo hzzo. treba se obratiti ministarstvu.
žalosno je što se događa i što nam rade. u ovakvim trenutcima me sram reći da sam iz hr!

----------


## Kadauna

> i da, navodno je problem i u tome što je po češkom  zakonu donor anoniman, a po našem ne, pa se i oko toga spore.


odakle ovaj info? može bmaric i na PP, ali daj please javi. Ako je tome tako, sami sebi skaču u usta jer je Zakon po donaciji vrlo eksplicitan i traži da donor bude poznat još od 2009.godine a od te godine HZZO odobarava postupke na teret HZZO-a u CZ!?

Što se tiče ostalog, shvaćam bijes i ljutnju, time nećete ništa riješiti nego treba agirati. Organizirajte se, u novine može, tko je od vas spreman izaći sa svojom konkretnom pričom da ne možete u postupak s doniranom gametom od ljeta?

----------


## bmaric

ne mora na pp, ali forumašicu, koja mi je to rekla, ne bi imenovala, ako ona to ne želi.
uglavnom, to mi je jučer rekla jedna forumašica, koja se čula sa svojim mpo dr. on joj je rekao da tu ima svega između hzzo-a i klinika, između ostalog da je problem u anonimnosti donora, tj. što je po češkom zakonu donor anoniman, a po našem nije.

----------


## Kadauna

Shvaćam ja problematiku u potpunosti i generalno, držeći se zakona su u pravu - ali kao što rekoh, sami se tog zakona nisu držali 4 pune godine, ne znam što im sad bi da promijene mišljenje osim način da se na to vade i time uštede sredstva koja su išla na postupke s doniranim gametama u CZ.

Ali nema veze, oni trenutno stopiraju takve postupke, a to nije dopustivo, pa opet pitam, tko je spreman ići u novine s tim?

----------


## valiana

Pozdrav
nažalost nemam novosti. HZZO-u su poslane sve fakture od srpnja, redoslijedom kako su pacijenti dolazili, ali uplate nema, zato naša uprava ne želi primati nove pacijente, jer dug je već visok.

Vaše garantno pismo tj. rješenje o plaćanju još nismo primili. Zvat ću ih ponovno danas, ali našoj upravi više nije dovoljna usmena riječ iz HZZO-a, potrebno je podmiriti dugovanje da bi mogli primati nove pacijente.

Jako mi je žao što ste vi kao pacijenti u nezgodnoj situaciji glede planiranja putovanja. Možda bi bilo najsigurnije odgoditi do trenutka kad budemo imali službeno rješenje i uplatu od HZZO-a.
Eto to je meni Mirna danas odgovorila.Pozdrav

----------


## monika2208

pozdrav
što se tiče Pronatala u Pragu tam je sve ok.
tamo je plaćeno za postupke

----------


## bmaric

baš sam htjela pitati što je s pronatalom... hvala *monika2208* i veliki pozdrav!

hahahahaah, i vidim čim su se spomenule novine, nitko više ne piše  :Smile: .
ja sam spremna ići s tim u novine, ali anonimno, jer samo uži krug ljudi zna našu situaciju. trebali biste mi napisati što želite da kažem za novine, ne znam da li mogu dobiti informaciju od administratora rode koliko točno "forumaša" imamo i možda imate i podatak koliko od nas ide na oplodnju van. ipak su to neki bitni podatci...
a *valiana*, tebe bi zamolila, ako ćemo s ovim ići u novine, da pitaš Mirnu, pošto si ti s njom kontaktirala i tebi je rekla kako hzzo nije platio, da je pitaš da li možemo to uopće reći za novine, jer će hzzo sigurno znati o kojoj se klinici, ili klinikama radi kada pročitaju u novinama

----------


## marijakr

Ovo je strasno,mi smo imali srece i uhvatili zadnji voz!
Cure sretno u natezanju,stvarno ih moze biti sram. Sve su pokrali i sad ce jos i to ukinut da mogu i to ukrasti. Uzas a problem je kaj o toj donaciji svi sutimo zbog srama kad smo okruzeni ljudima kakvima jesmo,uzas!

----------


## bmaric

marijakr, mislim da nas većina zbog donacije ne šuti zbog srama - mene osobno nije niti malo sram - već ne želim da ikad itko u bilo kakvom razgovoru, prepirci ili svađi mom mužu nabaci kako nije biološki otac. ja u biti samo njega štitim, jer znam da njemu, kao sigurno i većini, nije jednostavno.

----------


## florjan

Slažem se bmaric, naravno da nije sram u pitanju anonimnosti nego prvenstveno okolina, tako da je najbolje da o donaciji što manje ljudi zna, zato bi trebalo izači službeno preko neke udruge i neutralnih osoba, jer ako je problem u našem zakonu o anonimnosti donora, mi smo u začaranom krugu, kod nas banke prazne (znamo zašto), ne smije se materijal uvoziti, a vani su donatori anonimni, što nas dovodi u bezizlaznu situaciju sa našim HZZO-om i državom, točnije mislim da su nam definitivno ugrožena temeljna ljudska prava na liječenje, postupak postoji ali ti ga država brani  :Sad:

----------


## bmaric

florjan, slažem se u potpunosti  :Naklon:

----------


## valiana

Potpisujem  bmaric i donacija i sve ostalo je kod nas bauk.Kad saznam s Mirnom javim!

----------


## mare77

Meni su ovih dana iz Pronatala odgovorili pozitivno ali tek moram predati zahtjev u hzzo...dakle tek slijede problemi. Cure ima li koja s područja Osijeka da mi se javi u pp imam neka pitanjca??

----------


## marijakr

Pa to sam i misla na okolinu samo sam se krivo izrazila. Kako god al vam svima od srca zelim da se to cim prije rjesi. Pozzzz!

----------


## Kadauna

prije svega treba definirati uopće koji je razlog prestanka plaćanja od strane HZZO-a i zašto se ne izdaju rješenja više, a to možete upravo vi kao pacijenti, zatražiti službeni odgovor od HZZO-a - ne telefonom nego mailom. 

Novine? Ne može udruga Roda napraviti ništa ako nemamo stvarne osobe - makar i anonimno - kojih se to tiče, kojima je pravo na liječenje uskraćeno! Udruga Florijan su za MPO pacijenti, volonteri, koji sami idu kroz postupke, koji također imaju bitku s IVF-om, kojima trenutno također je uskraćeno pravo na adekvatno liječenje zbog opće štednje, jer se koriste vrlo slabe stimulacije umjesto pune stimulacije - cijene postupka su snižene za gotovo 50% u odnosu prije 3 godine. 

*bmaric,* mislim da nije moguce saznati uopce broj onih parova kojima je potrebna donacija gameta, to se ne može izvući na forumu, jedino da prebrojite na ovoj temi sve vas koji ste se javljali kroz neko vrijeme i koji ste odlazili ili planirate odlazak u CZ na postupak s doniranim gametama. Od Rode se može naravno dobiti podatak o broju registriranih forumaša, ali nije MPO jedina tema na Rodinom forumu, mnogo je tema ovdje od dojenja, poroda, preko MPO i posvajanja....... ne znam čemu bi služio taj podatak. 

*Organizirajte se, rekla sam već, izmijenite kontakte bar vi između sebe, saznajte sve što treba od HZZO-a, tad se možda da nešto napraviti*, ali novinari iz nekog iskustva neće objaviti ništa bez dokaza (službenog maila HZZO-a kad će Vaš slučaj biti riješen ili zašto se Vaš slučaj ne rješava) i bez osobne priče (makar i anonimno).

----------


## valiana

Razgovaralan sam s PFC mi osobno nemožemo ništa osim čekati.Moraju se uskladiti zakoni tj moraju odlućit da li čemo mi biti tretirane po Hrv.zakonu ili po Češkom.Ako se odluče za Hrv.zakon onda nam hzzo sve plača a ako bude po Češkom zakonu onda plaća samo dio.A drugi problem je plaćanje koje hzzo nije rješio od 7mj.Eto zbog toga ne primaju nove pacijente dok se sve to riješi.A mi smo osuđene na čekanje a do kada to se nezna.... :Raspa:  :cupakosu:

----------


## bmaric

*Kadauna*, smatram da je taj podatak bitan kako bi se uopće vidjelo da se tu ne radi o 10-ak parova, već da je taj broj jako velik. Dok se sama nisam našla u ovoj situaciji, a mi idemo na donora, nisam mislila da to baš pogađa veliki broj ljudi. S toga mislim da je taj podatak bitan za objaviti da se uopće vidi o kojem broju ljudi se ovdje govori, bar oni koji su prijavljeni na forum, a točan broj je sigurno puno veći.

Ako netko ima mail HZZO-a, pošaljite mi ga na pp, pa ću im ja pisati i tražiti pismeni odgovor, a onda možemo u novine.

Ponavljam još jednom, mogu ja ići u novine, nije problem. 

Dok ne stigne odgovor od HZZO-a, možete razmisliti da li želite u ovom svemu sudjelovati - predlažem da to ipak bude sve anonimno. 
Kada (i ako) krenemo u novime trebat će mi vaše kratke priče odn. o kakvoj se donaciji kod vas radi, koliko puta ste bili na postupcima i kakvim, s kojim problemima ste se susretali i sl. 
Ako se slažete, a to mi možete navesti u pp, vaše priče bi objavila u novine,  naravno anonimno. Oni koji ne žele da se njihova priča objavi u novine, napišite mi to, pa ću sve takve slučajeve sumirati i dati im općenite informacije o svemu.

Eto, za početak molim e-mail od HZZO-a ako netko ima, a ostalo ćemo onda u hodu.

----------


## Kadauna

Bravo bmaric, odlično za kretanje u akciju. Mislila sam na općeniti broj forumaša i forumašica na Rodinom forumu, ne znam čemu taj podatak služi ako ga želiš dobiti kako si napisala, taj podatak je dohvatljiv, to nije problem ali nema baš nekog smisla taj podatak navoditi.....  jer je mnogo žena na forumu, većina bez problema neplodnosti, bez potrebe za IVF-om ili inseminacijom, bez potrebe za doniranim gametama. 

Problem je doći do podataka o forumašima koji su registrirani samo zbog donacija gameta, taj podatak ne možeš izvući na forumu preko amdinistratora jer nitko ne mora pri registraciji na forum navoditi zbog čega se prijavljuje, ne mora ostaviti niti može podatak da je tu zbog donacija gameta, taj podatak evenutalno možete kao što sam rekla izvući brojeći vas forumaše koji ste se upravo na ovoj temi potpomognuta u Češkoj javljali kroz protekli period. To možete ručno izračunati. 

Stvarno mislim da se može dići malo medijske prašine, ali se morate organizirati zato bmaric bravo za akciju.

----------


## Vlatka35

Velik pozdrav svima! Potaknule ste me da se uključim! Jedna sam od mnogih kojoj treba donacija JS, pa neka se zabilježi za početak!  :Smile: 
Tek krenula, a već zapelo kolko vidim. Taman počela prikupljati dokumentaciju.. :Sad:

----------


## sejla

NajaPOP, čestitam od srca na spontanoj trudnoći  :Very Happy:  Javljaj nam novosti i želim sreću do kraja!!!!!!!
suen  :Sad:  žao mi je.... :Love: 
Vlatka, dobro nam došla (nas dvije se znamo  :Wink: ) 

Strašno je ovo s hzzo-om....Mene nisu kačila negativna iskustva, ali ako ikako mogu pomoći u problemima s donacijom, pišite mi....sretno drage moje  :Love:

----------


## makajica

Besplatni info telefon

Obvezno osiguranje 0800 7979
Dopunsko osiguranje 0800 7989
Bijeli telefon Ministarstva zdravlja 0800 7999

fax: 01/4812-606

 Radno vrijeme: 8.00 - 16.00



Pitanja i odgovori

Smatrate li da je neko pravo građana ugroženo nezakonitim ili nemarnim radom tijela državne uprave i tijela s javnim ovlastima, molimo, obratite se pučkom pravobranitelju

ombudsman@ombudsman.hr

Evo ovo sam nasla na stranicama hzzo-a , ako ikako može pomoći...
možda bi bilo najbolje pisati Nenadu Korkutu ( glasnogovorniku) ali I ministru
mene to sada trenutno ne kaci , ali podrska svima !!

----------


## valiana

Super da je akcija pokrenuta ali nemogu to bit samo nas dvije!?Mislim da nas je više od dvije u ovim problemima! :Smile: Ja idem opet zvat hzzo bmaric će pisat...zato cure uključite se!

----------


## Angely4you

drage moje....meni dr nije ni htio potpisati zahtjev pa sam otišla u Prag o svom trošku...i bio je neuspješan  :Crying or Very sad: 

ne prolazim ovo kao vi, ali ako treba šta, tu sam...
bmaric...uvijek možeš računat na mene....

----------


## Kadauna

> drage moje....meni dr nije ni htio potpisati zahtjev pa sam otišla u Prag o svom trošku...i bio je neuspješan 
> 
> ne prolazim ovo kao vi, ali ako treba šta, tu sam...
> bmaric...uvijek možeš računat na mene....


ajme Angely4you, tko tebi i na kakvu dijagnozu nije htio potpisati zahtjev za postupak u Pragu?

----------


## Angely4you

> ajme Angely4you, tko tebi i na kakvu dijagnozu nije htio potpisati zahtjev za postupak u Pragu?


Kadauna, ja sam ok, imam operaciju na maternici iza sebe, al veći problem je u suprugu. Ima Klinefertov sindrom i dok ne obavi biopsiju (a to je mišljenje genetičara, btw zbog kojeg nemamo odobrenje) ne možemo dobiti potpisan zahtjev. 

Razočarani u naše zdravstvo i prava odustali smo od takve muke, radije ćemo biti na kruhu i vodi pa skupiti lovu nego patiti se, suza i suza sam izronila, gdje god sam došla zalupila su mi se vrata, kao da tražim nešto na što nemam pravo...

----------


## Kadauna

moram priznati da ne kužim skroz, tko vas je tražio biopsiju? Genetičar ili MPO stručnjak? I zašto?

A biopsiju ne možete u HR napraviti, sorry što gnjavim, ali premalo o ovome znam.... 

Jeste išli kod kojeg MPO stručnjaka?

----------


## sejla

Svi koje kaće trenutačni problemi s donacijom i hzzo-om, pišite mi na mail, valentinica88@gmail.com. Nekako ćemo se skupiti i organizirati da pokušamo riješiti situaciju.

----------


## valiana

Bmaric je napisla već nekaj i terbamo se udružit i djelovat jer ak mi nečemo a bogme neće ni oni nekaj za nas napravit!

----------


## Angely4you

> moram priznati da ne kužim skroz, tko vas je tražio biopsiju? Genetičar ili MPO stručnjak? I zašto?
> 
> A biopsiju ne možete u HR napraviti, sorry što gnjavim, ali premalo o ovome znam.... 
> 
> Jeste išli kod kojeg MPO stručnjaka?



Genetičar je napisao svoje mišljenje da je moguće napraviti biopsiju testisa i zbog tog mišljenja mpo doktor nije smio potpisati zahtjev.
Biopsija se može napraviti kod nas, ali muž ne želi, a i mpo doktor nam je rekao da nema smisla raditi ju, to mi je rekla dr i u pragu.

Nismo išli nekom drugom, idem u prvom mjesecu, ali dok rješavam opet sve to ispočetka ići ću o svom trošku u 3 mjesecu u prag...do tad ću skupiti nadam se lovu  :Yes: 

Mislim da ću sad u petrovu....

----------


## PinaColada

drage moje, jako mi je zao sto cujem te glupe vijesti u vezi hzzo,te se nadam da ce se to sto prije i sto pozitivnije rjesiti! nego, ima li na forumu onih koji su u pripremama za PFC? ja evo cekam pocetak ciklusa, pa onda idem sa bocanjem dicapeptylom.....imate li nekih savjeta kako sto lakse prezivjeti to bockanje???

----------


## valiana

Bokić evo ja terbala s ovim ciklusom u PFC  ali kako se odgađa niš od toga morat ču čekat bolja vremena.Ja sam ti najveća kukavica što se tiče inekcija i ako sam ja preživjela svi če! :Very Happy: .Uopće ne boli meni su gore nus pojave takva vrućina me opali da bi strgala sve sa sebe,Ali prođe!Sretno u svkom slučaju!

----------


## PinaColada

Valiana, uzas zaista je to sto se desava za hzzo, ali kod nas u BiH nije nikad ni bilo govora da bilo sta plate, bar lijekove....a da ti ne pisem o NE podrsci od kompletne okoline  :Sad:   :Sad:  a sto se tice boca, prezivjet cemo, to je sigurno, jako smo mi zenske  :Wink: )

----------


## valiana

Danas sam opet zvcala hzzo i opet kažu da je PFC krivac jer im  nije  :Evil or Very Mad: dostavio način na koji da im plate! :Raspa: Ja više neznam osim da vidim da smo nemoćne!

----------


## tikica_69

Malo ste me sad stiltale oko tih neodobravanja i svega jer sam ja bila u listopadu na FET-u sa doniranim jajnim stanicama. Odobren mi je bio u roku 15 dana i ovih dana mi trebaju sjesti i putni troškovi. Jedino ako nakon toga nije krenula priča s tim neodobravanjem  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## bmaric

tikica_69, ne znam točno kada je krenuto to sa neslanjem rješenja, ali problem nam je i taj što PFC ne prima pacijente preko HZZO-a do daljnjeg, tj. dok se ne podmire svi otvoreni računi.

----------


## bmaric

Čula sam se upravo s Mirnom u vezi dopisa kojeg smo planirali za HZZO i Ministarstvo. Kaže da predlaže da još malo s dopisom sačekamo, jer je Agencija za međunarodne naknade poslala dopis HZZO-u u petak, u kojem se navodi da se odluče po kojem zakonu će se raditi.

Naši su naravno tek jučer saznali da smo od 01.07.13 u EU, pa nisu prije stigli razmišljati o načinima suradnje sa zemljama članicama.

Radi se o sljedećem: Ako HZZO odluči da će se raditi po hrvatskom zakonu, onda za nas ostaje sve kao i do sada.
A ako odluče da će se raditi po češkom zakonu, što je za nas gore, onda će se nas tretirati kao češke pacijente i u tom slučaju bi nam se plaćala samo inseminacija i klasični IVF i dio lijekova za postupak. 
Donirane stanice, ICSI, PGD i sl. bi u tom slučaju mi sami morali plaćati.

Kaže Mirna da bi morali odlučiti o tome uskoro i kada to odluče, onda još moraju naravno podmiriti troškove prema njima, jer se dug nagomilao....

----------


## AAL6

Evo današnjeg odgovora iz pravne službe HZZO, nako mog upita što se događa s zahtjevima.
Zbog ulaska Republike  Hrvatske u EU primjenjuje se češki zakon u predmetima upućivanja naših osiguranica na postupak medicinski pomognute oplodnje u Češku Republiku – zbog toga smo se obratili češkom tijelu za vezu, kako bismo dobili informaciju o načinu plaćanja sukladno češkom zakonu, te  čekamo njihov službeni odgovor.

----------


## bmaric

AAL6, meni je Mirna rekla da je čula nešto o tome, kao kako HZZO govori da čekaju da im klinika pošalje upute za plaćanje, ali kaže da HZZO ima sve podatke, sve fakture i sve upute i da nije problem u neimanju inforamcija o načinu plaćanja.

Koliko je ona upućena, riječ je o tome da se još ne zna po čijem zakonu će se raditi, a nakon dopisa Agencije za međunarodne naknade, koji je poštom poslan u petak, a trebao bi ovaj tjedna stići u HZZO, treba se ugovoriti sastanak, na kojem će biti odlučeno po čijem zakonu će se raditi.

Kako već svi imamo puno "iskustva" s našom državom, vjerojatno će nas zapasti ovaj najgori dio, tj. češki zakon.

E da, zaboravih napisati da ćemo, u slučaju primjenjivanja češkog zakona, morati sami plaćati i FET.

----------


## valiana

Pa drugom se nisam ni nadala!Užas...

----------


## Kadauna

ne vidim ama bas nikakav razlog za neslanje dopisa upravo sad, cemu cekati?




> Čula sam se upravo s Mirnom u vezi dopisa kojeg smo planirali za HZZO i Ministarstvo. Kaže da predlaže da još malo s dopisom sačekamo, jer je Agencija za međunarodne naknade poslala dopis HZZO-u u petak, u kojem se navodi da se odluče po kojem zakonu će se raditi.
> 
> Naši su naravno tek jučer saznali da smo od 01.07.13 u EU, pa nisu prije stigli razmišljati o načinima suradnje sa zemljama članicama.
> 
> Radi se o sljedećem: Ako HZZO odluči da će se raditi po hrvatskom zakonu, onda za nas ostaje sve kao i do sada.
> A ako odluče da će se raditi po češkom zakonu, što je za nas gore, onda će se nas tretirati kao češke pacijente i u tom slučaju bi nam se plaćala samo inseminacija i klasični IVF i dio lijekova za postupak. 
> Donirane stanice, ICSI, PGD i sl. bi u tom slučaju mi sami morali plaćati.
> 
> Kaže Mirna da bi morali odlučiti o tome uskoro i kada to odluče, onda još moraju naravno podmiriti troškove prema njima, jer se dug nagomilao....

----------


## marijakr

Pa ja isto mislim da bolje sad reagirat nego da prihvate ceski zakon,a sigurno oce.

----------


## prag

čitam ove loše vijesti i ne mogu reći '' ne mogu vjerovati'' kad zapravo kad je hzzo mogu sve vjerovati. nije nam dosta muke oko same dijagnoze i postupka, sad još se i s tim treba boriti. 
ma meni nije jasno, ako i primjene češki zakon, zašto se u tom slučaju donacija plaća, tj je li čehinje i sve ostale članice Eu plaćaju same postupak donacije??
i da..ja sam bila u 8 mjesec i još čekam putne troškove..predala sam isti tjedan po povratku..kad nije leglo u 9 mjesec zvala, rekli da je protokol izgubio slučaj, kad su našli, žena mi obećala da ide u 10 mj, kad u 10 mj nije leglo, zvala, e da nije bilo obračunato i da će biti u 11mj, sad opet ne stiže rješenje, a ta žena na godišnjem.. :Sad:

----------


## Inesz

drage moje, pišite hzzo-u, ministarstvu, nacionalnom povjernstvu, udrugama za zaštitu prava pacijenate, pravobraniteljima...

pišite medijima, istupite javno sa problemom. novine, televizija, internet-to je vaša snaga jer bešćutne birokrate u ministarstvu i hzzo-u nije briga sa kojm problemima se vi nosite, oni ne znaju što je žudjeti za djetetom i nije im stalo do vas i vašeg liječenja već samo do njihovih pozicija i položaja.

borite se na sve moguće načine, jer jedna je stvar vrlo očita-u HR-pacijenti koji se liječe od neplodnosti ne mogu ostvariti svoja zakonska prava na liječenje.

nije to samo slučaj kod liječenja gdje je potrebna donacija spolnih stanica.reže se, štedi, uzima na sve strane. pogledajte samo npr. stimulacije koje se daju u našim bolnicama, usporedimo te stimulacije sa protokolima koje se određuju u Pragu i sve je jasno. 
u HR mlade, zdrave žene u pravilu  dobivaju u stimuliranim postupcima 5-6 js, 2-3 embrija i ništa na kriotransfer.  ovakvim liječenjem šanse za trudnoću smanjuju za 20-30% u odnosu na najbolje moguće liječenje koje nam naši liječnici svjesno uskraćuju.

koliko bi mlade, zrdrave žene dobile js i embrija da prolaze stimulaciju u Pragu? 

vi, parovi koji se suočavate sa najtežim oblicima neplodnosti i kojima je potrebna donacija spolnih stanice, ne dajte se. borite se za pravo na liječenje.

----------


## valiana

Jutro drage suborke!Ja se sad sjetih zadnji put tj.u 9mj.kad smo bili u Pragu dr nam je objašnjavala da s ulaskom u EU da če biti problema sa zakonom.To se i obistinilo.Jer su oni več prije  ulaska u EU  upozorili na moguće probleme.Ali su nas utješili da se nadaju da če uspijet sve riješit a izgleda na našu žalost da nisu ništa rješili.Nama ne ostaje ništa nego čekat izgleda da nam se smiluju.

----------


## tikica_69

Ja sam sinoć pokušala na netu naći što je sve češkim pacijenticama pokriveno od strane zdravstva a što se tiče IVF-a i donacije, ali nisam uspjela naći. Jel zna moža netko što je točno pokriveno u slučaju da se odluče da nas se tretira kao njihove pacijente?
E da! Zanima me također sa pravne strane, da li je takva kombinacija uopće legalna? Mislim, ipak ja ovdje našem HZZO-u plaćam premije i skidaju mi sa plaće i na kraju, moja država mi ne može omogućiti kvalitetno liječenje i to je razlog zašto idemo u inozemstvo. I kako bi si češko zdravstvo naplatilo naše postupke (od koga) ako bi nas se tretiralo kao njihove pacijente. Ako bi naplatilo od HZZO-a, onda ne možemo biti česki pacijenti jer se naša država tereti. Ako ne, onda si oni nemaju odakle to naplatiti i sve bi išlo na naš teret i onda nije ni bitno kako nas se tretira. Neka me netko utješi da to nije tako ili mi objasni gdje eventualno postoji način za nešto drugo, treće....  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## bmaric

U jučerašnjem razgovoru s Mirnom, rekla mi je ovako:
-Ako se budemo tretirali kao hr pacijenti, onda će ostati sve kao i do sada, tj. da će nam hzzo snositi sve troškove postupaka koje je snosilo i do sada.
-Ako odluka padne da se tretiramo kao češki pacijenti, onda ćemo se tako i tretirati, a češkim pacijentima po češkom zakonu plaća samo homolognu inseminaciju i homologni klasnični ivf. Sve ostalo, kao što su donirane stanice, ICSI, PGD, FET i itd. češki pacijenti plaćaju sami.

----------


## bmaric

Nema problema, ja ću dopis poslati, ali zbog novonastale situacije vezane za način tretiranja nas pacijenata, moram dopis još primjeniti, tj. dodati još tu situaciju.

----------


## tikica_69

U tom slučaju , a znajući da naša zemlja ne razmišlja o dobrobiti pacijenata već samo o novcima, već se vidim kao češku pacijentkinju, odnosno s obzirom da trebam donaciju, ne trebam biti ni njihov pacijent, naprosto sam netko tamo tko to treba.

----------


## florjan

bmaric znači po češkom zakonu ako se ide na ivf sa donacijom spermija, ivf i lijekove plača hzzo a donatora sami ili kako, mislim konkretno za ovih par naših slučajeva doancije spermija (inseminacija i IVF) i donacije jajnih stanica, pošto će nas 100% loviti najgora mogućnost što će mo morati sve plačati? Po ovome izgleda sve jer Češkim pacijenticama zdravstevno osiguranjue ne plaća metode: ICSI fertilizacija, PGD, donacija jajnih stanica, donacija sperme, transfer zamrznutih embrija a plaća se samo: hormonska stimulacija i standardni IVF ciklus bez dodatnih metoda?!?

----------


## bmaric

tako je florjan.
znači ovako: ako netko ide na inseminaciju sa donorskim sjemenom, hzzo plaća postupak inseminacije, a sjeme plaćamo sami.
Tako je i kod IVF-a sa donorskim stanicama. Znači postupak standardnog IVF-a plaća HZZO, a anesteziju, donorske stanice, ako se želi  još ICSI i sl. plaćali bi mi sami. 
Mislim, ako se dobro sjećam, da se i zamrzavanje plaća dodatno, a FET bi morali svakako sami platiti.

I da, pitala sam Mirnu za cjenik, tj. da li se on mijenja, pa je rekla da će doći do nekih promjena. Razdvojili su sada sve stavke. Bit će npr. stavka IVF (bez anestezije) + dodatak za anesteziju. Cijena će ovisiti i o tome da li se ima što zamrznuti i koliko.
Uglavnom cjenik još nije gotov. Rekla je da će mi ga poslati čim bude gotov, pa ću ga svakako ovdje objaviti, ako to smijem (administratori?)

----------


## florjan

Kako god okrenemo prava iz 58. članka Ustava rep. Hrvatske koji glasi "Svakom se jamči pravo na zdrastvenu zaštitu u skladu sa zakonom" su definitivno uskraćena, jer po hrvatskom zakonu to pravo ne možemo ostvariti u hrvatskoj (banke prazne nismo mi krvi), a sada će nas naša voljena Hrvatska tjerati po Češkom zakonu pa nismo mi Česi i ne tražimo ništa na što nemamo pravo po Hrvatskom zakonu. Ako će stvarno proći da idemo po češkom zakonu neka zdrava logika mi govori (mada nisam pravnik) da tu ima posla za Ustavni sud.

----------


## valiana

Ma sve bolje od boljeg! :Smile:

----------


## bmaric

Evo novog referendumskog pitanja  :Laughing: 

Ovako ekipa, ja sam još doradila dopis, ubacila ovo sa hr i cz pacijentima, poslala ga na "čitanje" i nadam se da će danas ili sutra najkasnije ići u HZZO i Ministrastvo.
Stavit ću vam ga tu da i vi vidite što smo napisali i poslali.

----------


## tikica_69

> Kako god okrenemo prava iz 58. članka Ustava rep. Hrvatske koji glasi "Svakom se jamči pravo na zdrastvenu zaštitu u skladu sa zakonom" su definitivno uskraćena, jer po hrvatskom zakonu to pravo ne možemo ostvariti u hrvatskoj (banke prazne nismo mi krvi), a sada će nas naša voljena Hrvatska tjerati po Češkom zakonu pa nismo mi Česi i ne tražimo ništa na što nemamo pravo po Hrvatskom zakonu. Ako će stvarno proći da idemo po češkom zakonu neka zdrava logika mi govori (mada nisam pravnik) da tu ima posla za Ustavni sud.


Da. Zato sam i pitala da li je to sasvim legitimno.... I ja mislim da ovo ulazi u sferu povrede prava na zdravstvenu zaštitu, pogotovo za žene ispod 42. godine života jer njima osim Ustava i Zakon o med. opl. garantira mogućnost liječenja. Dakle, povrijeđena su prava po dva zakona.

----------


## valiana

Kolegica ovaj tjedan ide u Prag pa je rekla ak hoćemo da joj napišemo kaj da pita Mirnu!Ona sama plaća tak da se sve ovo nju ne tiće  ali nam je voljna pomoć!

----------


## bmaric

Dragi moji,
dopis u HZZO i Ministarstvo je otišlo danas mailom, a ovo je što smo napisali:

_Poštovane dame i gospodo!

Pišem Vam u ime svih nas pacijenata, koji se liječimo od neplodnosti postupcima medicinske potpomognute oplodnje s doniranim stanicama u inozemstvu, a na koje sukladno Zakonu o medicinski pomognutoj oplodnji te članku 21., Pravilnika o pravima, uvjetima i načinu korištenja zdravstene zaštite u inozemstvu imamo pravo, ako se utvrdi da liječenje nije moguće u Republici Hrvatskoj.

Od nedavno smo mi, koji smo poslali novi Zahtjev i prijedlog za upućivanjena liječenje u inozemstvo, a koji čekamo već jako dugo na Rješenje, saznali od klinike u kojoj se liječimo u Češkoj kako je *navodno* jedan od problema u neplaćenim računima naših postupaka klinici u inozemstvu od strane HZZO-a još od srpnja ove godine, te nas klinika naprosto ne može primiti na daljnje postupke dok se otvoreni računi ne podmire.

Kako su nam postupci u inozemstvu zakonsko pravo ali i jedini načini da ostvarimo roditeljstvo, s obzirom da u Republici Hrvatskoj ne postoje banke doniranih stanica, te smo iz tog razloga spriječeni postupke obavljati ovdje,
pozivamo Vas da podmirite Vaše dugovanje prema spomenutoj klinici, kako bismo mi mogli nastaviti liječenje u inozemstvu.  

Isto smo došli do saznanja kako je glavni problem ove situacije nastao zbog ulaska Hrvatske u EU. Naime, navodno se razmišlja još o tome, da li će se nas dalje tretirati kao hrvatske ili kao češke pacijente. 
Kako nam je rečeno, u slučaju da se nastavimo tretirati kao hrvatski pacijenti, ostaje sve kao i do sada, odnosno naši postupci će u potpunosti biti snošeni od HZZO-a. 
Ako se pak odluči da se nas tretira kao češke pacijente, po češkom zakonu pacijentima se pokrivaju samo troškovi homologne inseminacije i standardnog IVF-a, a sve ostalo, kao što su donorske stanice, ICSI fertilizacija, PGD i sl. trebali bi snositi mi sami.

Ovim Vas pozivamo da odlučite u dobrobit nas pacijenata i da se tretiranje ostavi kao što je do sada bilo, tj. da nam se snose svi troškovi postupaka od strane HZZO-a, budući da smo mi hrvatski državljani i time hrvatski pacijenti, te tražimo sva prava koje imaju pacijenti koji se liječe u Republici Hrvatskoj.

Uistinu se nadamo da ćemo uspjeti naći brzo rješenje za trenutnu situaciju te da se nećemo morati obraćati medijima na što se svakako spremamo tijekom prosinca.  

U očekivanju Vašeg promptnog očitovanja!

S poštovanjem,_


Čekamo njihov odgovor, pa ćemo vidjeti što ćemo dalje.

----------


## valiana

:Naklon: Bravo!Sad se nadamo i skorom odgovoru!

----------


## AAL6

*bmarica*Čestitam tina upornosti, ako išta zatrebaš od podatak rado ću ti pomoći koliko mogu. Hvala ti u ime svih... :Very Happy:

----------


## AAL6

Jučer sam pravnoj služb u Hzzo poslala upit postoji li i jedna klinika koja bi na teret našeg zdravstvenog osiguranja riješavala naše probleme. Još mi se ništa nije javilo. Jer ako ne dobijemo informaciju možemo ih prozivati na ustavne i druge zakone kojima nam moraju omogućiti makar dio liječenja.

----------


## florjan

Svaka čast bmaric to je to!

Sent from my GSmart Aku A1 using Tapatalk

----------


## Rominka

Ova me situacija toliko bacila u bed...ali od ove nase drzave sto drugo ocekivati. A sad da vam docaram kako stede. Poznanikov brat je lijeceni narkoman, no ovog je ljeta pao pod utjecaj neke cudne ekipe, i opet je poceo. Nema ga sad vec neko vrijeme, na lijecenju je, opet. Ne bi se bila puno zamarala da se brat njegov nije raskokodakao...cure, tako mi je srce puklo, tako me zabolilo, ali ono doslovce zabolilo kad je rekao da su ga uspjeli ugurati u neku ustanovu u Italiji, i da Zavod snosi lijecenje...ne znam sto reci. Nekako se nadam (ne zelim ispasti losa osoba) da je brat samo nesto krivo shvatio, da to nije moguce. Zar smo mi gradjani drugog reda kad je lijecenje u pitanju...

----------


## Reni76

*bmaric* hvala!

----------


## bmaric

Ma nema na cemu cure! Nisam sama pisala, imala sam pomoc, ali ne znam da li zeli da spomenem tko je.
Ja joj se i ovim putem zahvaljujem!  :Smile: 

Uglavnom javim vam kad stigne nekakav odgovor.

----------


## mare41

bravo za akciju
reni, kad je beta?

----------


## Reni76

nisam otisla u prag, cekam rjesenje, moram promijeniti potpis

----------


## sejla

bmaric  :Kiss: 
Evo još uvijek se okupljamo, pa tko god želi sudjelovati, pišite mi  :Love:

----------


## valiana

> nisam otisla u prag, cekam rjesenje, moram promijeniti potpis


No krasno..nisam znači jedina koja neide :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## bmaric

gospoda iz hzzo-a su se napokon udostojili isplatiti mi putni trošak od kraja 6. mjeseca

----------


## valiana

:Very Happy: Jeee sad si bogata :Very Happy: !

----------


## bmaric

Upravo sam dobila ovaj odgovor od glasnogovornika HZZO-a:

_Poštovana,





Vaš zahtjev za upućivanje na postupak medicinski pomognute oplodnje u Češku Republiku dostavili ste u Hrvatski zavod za zdravstveno osiguranje (HZZO)  11. listopada 2013. godine. Kad  postupak bude okončan  Direkcija HZZO će donijeti rješenje.

Hrvatski zavod za zdravstveno osiguranje upoznat je s problemima koje navodite i ne radi se o tome da nisu podmireni računi.

Češke klinike nisu ugovorne klinike HZZO i mi nemamo mehanizam kojim bismo od njih uvjetovali prijam osiguranica u određenom roku. Isto tako kako bismo mogli nesporno utvrditi da li češki zakon dopušta klinikama koje su registrirane u Češkoj Republici da mimo odredbi zakona po tržišnim uvjetima mogu prihvaćati naše osiguranice na postupak medicinski pomognute oplodnje, poslali smo upit češkom tijelu za vezu.

Kada zaprimimo odgovor češkog tijela za vezu, ukoliko nema zakonske zapreke obnovit ćemo upravne postupke u kojima su donijeta rješenja protiv kojih se ne može izjaviti žalba.



S poštovanjem,

HZZO_


vjerujem da je ovo sve što ćemo dobiti kao odgovor

----------


## valiana

A dobro makar su odgovorili i to je nešto....

----------


## Angely4you

bmaric...svaka čast  :Smile: 

I ja plaćam sve sama, ali ako treba šta tu sam za vas, sve......

----------


## đurđa76

cure,žao mi je da vas i na ovaj način još gnjave,ali kod nas kako ide bilo bi čudno da se nastavilo ovako bez problema
držite se

----------


## mare77

Ja tek prikupljam nalaze nisam još predala molbu za Prag u hzzo...no čini mi se kako se sve skupa odvija da ne vrijedi gubiti živce na prikupljanje suvišnih papira nego gledati kako prikupit novce. Ova situacija je strašna nisam još pravo ni krenula a već problemi   :Sad:

----------


## AAL6

Ovo su floskule koje te mogu zbuniti, a nikako relevantne informacije. Neznam tko je sada zbunjeniji mi ili "oni " u Hzzo.

----------


## makajica

B marić svaka cast ! ali mislim da nam je svima jasno da se nemoramo uopće nadati najboljem...
baš me zanima , ako vas ima još koji su jučer dobili isplatu putnih troškova, da li je bilo u cijelom iznosu ili... ? Naime dobila sam isplaćeno samo polovicu ...(naravno I to su uskratili nadoknaditi u punom iznosu )

----------


## valiana

Cure pomoć!Dobila mengu nakon duphastona i to danas a jučer navečer još ga pila.Prošli put dobila nakon 4 dana i sad sam zbunjena jel to ok?

----------


## pretorija

Bas mi je zao da morate gubit vrime I zivce  dok ljude koji su odgoorni za svu zbrku bas briga I svi vjerovatno mogu imat djece koliko hoce.

----------


## sejla

valiana, ja se sjećam da sam u postupku isto odmah dobila nakon zadnjeg duphastona, a ginička me bila upozorila da mi teoretski i desetak dana može zakasnit. Tako da sve je to normalno  :Smile:

----------


## tikica_69

> baš me zanima , ako vas ima još koji su jučer dobili isplatu putnih troškova, da li je bilo u cijelom iznosu ili... ? Naime dobila sam isplaćeno samo polovicu ...(naravno I to su uskratili nadoknaditi u punom iznosu )


_i onda kad pročitam ovaj odgovor_ - _Hrvatski zavod za zdravstveno osiguranje upoznat je s problemima koje navodite i ne radi se o tome da nisu podmireni računi. -_ _pomislim da nas smatraju fucking idiotima i da se sprdaju s nama i dođe mi da nekoga zadavim jer se i osjećam kao idiot_

----------


## bmaric

> _i onda kad pročitam ovaj odgovor_ - _Hrvatski zavod za zdravstveno osiguranje upoznat je s problemima koje navodite i ne radi se o tome da nisu podmireni računi. -_ _pomislim da nas smatraju fucking idiotima i da se sprdaju s nama i dođe mi da nekoga zadavim jer se i osjećam kao idiot_


baš tako! ja sam ostala bez riječi nakog tog njihovog odgovora. da nisam osobno pričala s Mirnom, možda bih i pomislila da netko nešto nije dobro razumio, ali razgovarale smo pola sata, sve mi u detalj objasnila, vjerujem da PFC nema što za skriti, sve sam si zapisala što mi je pričala, tako da nas hzzo definitivno pravi idiotima, pokušavaju zataškati njihov nemar i bezobrazluk, a nas tretiraju kao smeće u ovoj državi.

nisam uopće više pametna što napraviti. nadam se da će i Ministarstvo odgovoriti (HZZO nikog nije stavio kao CC - osim ako nisu nekog stavljali u BCC)

----------


## valiana

Nakon svega ovoga čovjek ostane bez riječi i nisi pametan što i kako dalje.Voljela bih kad bi se izjasnili ma kakav rezultat bio da znamo što dalje jer ovo isčekivanje za nas je pogubno.Svi imamo svoje dijagnoze a više nas već i dobre godine i nama je svaka minuta dragocjena.Žao mi je što to nitko od njih nemože shvatit da nama tjedan dana znaći vječnost.Ipak nadam se da čemo uskoro sve saznat i krenut u nove borbe!

----------


## Reni76

> _Češke klinike nisu ugovorne klinike HZZO i mi nemamo mehanizam kojim bismo od njih uvjetovali prijam osiguranica u određenom roku. Isto tako kako bismo mogli nesporno utvrditi da li češki zakon dopušta klinikama koje su registrirane u Češkoj Republici da mimo odredbi zakona po tržišnim uvjetima mogu prihvaćati naše osiguranice na postupak medicinski pomognute oplodnje, poslali smo upit češkom tijelu za vezu.
> 
> _


Meni je tako smiješan ovaj dio, kao oni se brinu da li češka klinika radi po zakonu. Kao da nadležna tijela u Češkoj ne znaju za ovo. Pa njima je to jedan od prihoda. Naši odugovlače kako bi na nama uštedjeli.

----------


## valiana

Evo pošto pfc nije dobio od hzzo ništa moj postupak u 12mj odgođen do daljnjeg....sad definitvno :Evil or Very Mad: .

----------


## AAL6

:Shy kiss: Uistinu mi je žao. Neznam što ti reći, znam da nije lako  :Sad:

----------


## valiana

Ah bilo je za očekivat!Sad čekam strpljivo dalje!

----------


## florjan

Nažalost čini mi se da če ovo sa HZZO-om potrajati, tako da nam ne gine vlastitim sredstvima u Prag, znate li da li bar lijekove pokriva HZZO ili se baš sve plača?  :Sad:

----------


## florjan

Ima li netko ovdje tko je pravnik ili tako nešto da sagleda problem sa pravne strane i strane ustavnih prava, da se možda sa nekavom tužbom ili nečim ubrza rješavanje ovog našeg problema, jer trenutno je jako ružno imaš li novaca imaš i šanse za potomke, nemaš novaca `ko te šiša, hvala to moja domovino "stvarno sam ponosan što sam Hrvat"  :Mad:

----------


## bmaric

> Nažalost čini mi se da če ovo sa HZZO-om potrajati, tako da nam ne gine vlastitim sredstvima u Prag, znate li da li bar lijekove pokriva HZZO ili se baš sve plača?



florjan, ako ideš o svom trošku, plaćaš sve sam - nažalost.

----------


## florjan

> florjan, ako ideš o svom trošku, plaćaš sve sam - nažalost.


Kolika je cijena lijekova za IVF zna li netko, možda netko konkretno i gdje su najjeftiniji u hrvatskom okruženju?

----------


## valiana

Ovo me sad tako sve rastužilo jer nevidim izlaz...sirotinjo i Bogu si teška...

----------


## Kadauna

danas sam dobila informaciju da se jedan par upravo nalazi usred postupka u CZ, i to u PFC-u. Prošla je punkcija donorice, čekaju transfer, danas su im javili iz PFC-a da mogu nastaviti liječenje samo uz vlastiti trošak unatoč rješenju s HZZO-om i unatoč drugačijem dogovoru s PFC-om svih ovih dana. 

Situacija je stvarno loša, dopis iz HZZO-a je potpuno prazno i ništa nisu rekli konkretnoga (osim što navodno nije problem u nepodmirenim računima). 

Cure (i dečki), ovo treba u medije, javite se ako ste spremni istupiti makar i anonimno i progovoriti o trenutnim problemima s HZZO-om!

----------


## bmaric

... i ja sam čula kako se po našim klinikama _šuška_ da će se prekinuti suradnja s Pragom...

----------


## Angely4you

> Ima li netko ovdje tko je pravnik ili tako nešto da sagleda problem sa pravne strane i strane ustavnih prava, da se možda sa nekavom tužbom ili nečim ubrza rješavanje ovog našeg problema, jer trenutno je jako ružno imaš li novaca imaš i šanse za potomke, nemaš novaca `ko te šiša, hvala to moja domovino "stvarno sam ponosan što sam Hrvat"


florjan
ako idete o svom trošku u prag sve plaćate sami, uključujući i lijekove.
mi smo samo za insiminaciju potrošili 11.000,00 kn

mi gdje god smo krenuli, zapeli smo, nisu nam htjeli potpisati zahtjev pa smo otišli o svom trošku. i ići ćemo opet o svom trošku na proljeće dok skupimo lovu.

----------


## tikica_69

Odeš u inozemstvo po vlastito dijete jer ti tvoja zemlja to neće osigurati a onda ti kasnije ta ista tvoja zemlja govori tvom djetetu, kojeg ne bi ni bilo da nisi bio uporan i potrošio brdo novaca, s kim i kako će živjeti i na kakve referendume hodati. Ma FUJ!!!

----------


## bmaric

Na ono HZZO-ovo pismo sam mislila ovako odgovoriti:

_Poštovani,

zahvaljujem se na Vašem odgovoru!

U dopisu od 19.11.2013 se ne radi isključivo o mom slučaju i zahtjevu, već kako je navedeno, dopis je poslan u ime nas pacijenata (do sada nas je ca. 15 parova, koji smo uključeni u ovu akciju), koji smo se liječili u klinikama u Pragu, a koje nas zbog navodno neplaćenih računa i zakonskih prepreka navedenih u dopisu, ne primaju na daljnja liječenja, dok se situacija ne riješi.
Ako, kako u Vašem dopisu tvrdite, češke klinike, a mislim na Pronatal i PFC, nisu ugovorne klinike HZZO-a, molim Vas informaciju koje klinike za potpomognutu oplodnju u inozemstvu jesu, kako bismo mi pacijenti mogli razmisliti o eventualnoj promjeni klinike, te se mogli nastavili liječiti na teret HZZO-a kao i do sada.
Još jednom naglašavamo da ćemo sa sigurnošću izaći u medije, budući da nam je trenutno uskraćeno naše zakonsko pravo na daljnje liječenje u inozemstvu za teret HZZO-a.

U očekivanju Vašeg odgovora!

S poštovanjem,_

*ono sa 15ak parova sam tako iz glave napisala - nemam pojma koliko nas je...

Toliko mi se sve gadi da nemam inspiracije. Ako netko ima bolju ideju, nek se javi.
Gadi mi se što uopće živim u ovoj državi, u kojoj moram nekog moljakati za nešto što je moje zakonsko pravo... a izgleda da ni zakon više nije mjerodavan... 
šteta što nema smiley koji povraća, jer mi je baš do toga kad ovo pišem.

----------


## tikica_69

Ja bi još samo naglasila da se radi o donacijama spolnih stanica jer će sigurno opet naći nešto da izbjegnu konkretan odgovor.

----------


## bmaric

I da, ako ćemo ići u medije, da li ne netko od vas, tko se već duže liječi u PFC-u, "dobar" s Mirnom i mogao je pitati da li bi nam dala pismenu izjavu o tom zašto nas ne primaju trenutno na postupak preko hzzo-a. I naravno reći joj da bi to dali na uvid novinarima...

----------


## bmaric

> Ja bi još samo naglasila da se radi o donacijama spolnih stanica jer će sigurno opet naći nešto da izbjegnu konkretan odgovor.



Evo, naglasila  :Smile: 
_"...molim Vas informaciju koje klinike za potpomognutu oplodnju sa donorskim stanicama u inozemstvu jesu,..."_

----------


## Angely4you

bmaric....šalji  :Smile:

----------


## valiana

Bmarić šalji ovo više ovako neide.Sva sam se naježila čitajući ovo..mislim da nas je i više od 15parova.Zanima me sam što je sad s našim rješenjima koja su pozitivna ali nam još nisu poslana?!Meni je odobren IVF ICSI PGD!? OVO MORA U NOVINE...!

----------


## florjan

U potpunosti se slažem bmaric šalji pa da vidimo

----------


## bmaric

dopis poslan

----------


## majalina

curke, čitam i ne vjerujem svojim očima, ja sam svoj postupak završila u 8 mj. i sad sam htjela ponovo predati zahtjev u 12 mj. jer više nemam smrzlića, ne znam šta sada napraviti, ja sam taman dobila rješenje kad smo ušli u EU i bila na postupku u 8 mj., provjerit ću baš s klinikom da li je plaćeno sve, putni troškovi su mi sjeli na račun, ja inače idem u Pronatal ali u Č.Budejovice, uvrstite i mene u parove koji trebaju donirane stanice

----------


## TinTin

Evo jos jednog ocajnog para... 
Zahtjev poslan prema hzzo u 7. mjesecu jos cekamo rjesenje. 
U pitanju je fet dobiven donacijom. Zna li netko koliko kosta fet (vracanje smrznutih) u PFC-u?

----------


## Žabac

Citam i ne vjerujem. Ja sam bila u 6mj. na postupku FET iz donacije (na srecu uspjesnom) i sad cekam svoju malu srecicu. Posto imamo jos smrzlica u PFC-u, planiramo kasnije i po drugu bebicu i u potpunosti vas podrzavam. Ovo sto se dogada je grozno i vjerujem da ima vise parova u ovim borbama i mozda bi u medije trebalo sa vecim brojkama i nas koji smo uspjeli i koji i dalje planiramo i ne zelimo da se ta mogucnost uopce uskracuje bilo kome! Mozete slobodno i mene ubrojiti u parove koji se i dalje zele lijeciti u inozemstvu.

----------


## sejla

tintin, majalina, žabac, javite mi se na mail da vas mogu kontaktirati (u potpisu)  :Smile: 
Žabac, jako mi je drago da trudnoća lijepo napreduje, a lijepo si ovo rekla i potpisujem te skroz (osim što mi već imamo našu srećicu a vaša je na putu  :Smile: )
drago mi je da nas ima sve više  :Very Happy: 
bmaric,  :Klap:  i  :Naklon:  za dopis

----------


## Inesz

> dopis poslan


Bravo!

Borite se da ne bi završili kao i sve žene starije od 42. godine.

----------


## pretorija

Fet kosta 600 eura tako je bilo u 6 mjesecu

----------


## ORNELKA

Tin, Tin, moja kolegica upravo se juče vratila iz CZ. Išla je o svom trošku. Fet dobiven donacijom košta 3.800,00 eura, ali njoj nije uspjelo 1. puta, a sad je išla po smrzliće i naplatili su joj 600 eura. To je zadnja i točna cijena. Plus troškovi smještaja i sve ostalo.

Lp

----------


## medeni

Dragi moji, ne znam što reći, rijetko sam na forumu ali nakon ovih vijesti zaista sam u šoku.
Ubrojite i nas, htjeli bi u (skoroj) budućnosti po seku ili bracu, smrzlića nemamo, trebamo donaciju spermija.Divna domovina, borba za prvo dijete je bila lavovska a sada nam predstoji borba s Golijatom. Pokažimo da nas ima i da nas neće ušutkati s nekoliko šturih odgovora.

----------


## sara69

Pozdrav svima.nisam bila umogicnosti da vam se javim.malo bolnica malo kuci.posto svaki dan pomalo krvarim pa moram da mirujem.citam vas i zao mi je kroz sve sto prolazite.mi smo isto platili 3800e donaciju j.s a et 600e put hotel i drugo.strasno je skupo.cure  sretno

----------


## Snekica

3800 € postupak sa doniranom js ili se stanica plaća posebno (600€)? Sorry nemam pojma o tim cijenama a vrlo je izgledno da će nam taj cjenik uskoro trebati. Koliko se plaća donacija embrija?

----------


## Inesz

Sneki,

a hzzo? ako bi išli na donaciju zašto ne bi tražili da vam hzzo plati?  dok se vi odlučite, i ako se odlučite ova situacija sa neplaćanjem postupaka donacije će se srediti. nadam se da će se srediti...

inače moja poznanica koja je prošla donaciju i sama je plaćala kaže-donacija+ troškovi puta i smještaja = 5000 eura približno

----------


## valiana

> danas sam dobila informaciju da se jedan par upravo nalazi usred postupka u CZ, i to u PFC-u. Prošla je punkcija donorice, čekaju transfer, danas su im javili iz PFC-a da mogu nastaviti liječenje samo uz vlastiti trošak unatoč rješenju s HZZO-om i unatoč drugačijem dogovoru s PFC-om svih ovih dana. 
> 
> Situacija je stvarno loša, dopis iz HZZO-a je potpuno prazno i ništa nisu rekli konkretnoga (osim što navodno nije problem u nepodmirenim računima). 
> 
> Cure (i dečki), ovo treba u medije, javite se ako ste spremni istupiti makar i anonimno i progovoriti o trenutnim problemima s HZZO-om!


Baš me zanima kako je taj jadan par prošao jer to se u ovoj situaciji moglo desit svakom...

----------


## mare41

podsjećam sneki i nove na info na prvoj stramici http://forum.roda.hr/threads/65073-P...uta-u-ČEŠKOJ cjenik je stari, al to je otprilike plus minus
a i ljubazna metlarica bi mogla naići, pa da te ino prenese, ako naiđe

----------


## AAL6

Samo šalji upite bmarica. Sličan upit sam poslala i ja. Kako odgovora iz pravne  službe HZZO nema, namjeravam ga sutra ponovno proslijediti ibiti dosadna dok ne saznam išta. Bilo kakvu informaciju odmah prenosi svima. Zajedno smo jači!!!!

----------


## BHany

NOVA TEMA

----------

